# What style is this? *THE CL IDENTIFICATION THREAD*



## JetSetGo!

We seem to have a lot of threads started by people looking for style names of different CL shoes, so maybe we can consolidate and just use one. 

*Please post a picture of the style you want identified here. 
If we can, we'll help!*


----------



## laureenthemean

Genius.


----------



## sdesaye

Absolute Genius!


----------



## glamgrl921

Great Idea!


----------



## noah8077

I wonder, would this be better in the reference library or no?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've requested that Swanky sticky this thread. 
It would be fine stickied in the Reference Library, imo.


----------



## noah8077

:okay:  You're on it!


----------



## kaeleigh

Great idea!


----------



## Speedah

Awesome idea, Jet!

For a warm up, what is the name of this style?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are the Miss Sixty?


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Maybe it's just Sixty.  Something like that, sorry.


----------



## tuvili

How about the ones in my avatar?


----------



## JetSetGo!

It looks like one the the "Brode" styles, meaning embroidered, like here
http://www.stylefeeder.com/i/0lsj8sn4
and here
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=cat000000cat200648cat203508cat203509cat10015

But obviously they are different from the Very Brode which is like the Samira


----------



## Sammyjoe

Good idea!!


----------



## Speedah

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Maybe it's just Sixty.  Something like that, sorry.



I went digging around and and finally found that they are the Sixty. Thank you!!


----------



## tuvili

Thanks, Jet.  I so want to know the name... I was heartbroken when I missed them because someone else paid the Immediate Payment BIN seconds before I completed it myself.


----------



## karwood

What a Great idea, JSG!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ok ladies. I have one for you to identify ...


----------



## carlinha

i have one, what style is this?


----------



## b00mbaka

Carlinha, those are gorgeous! I remember someone here purchased those from ebay a year or so ago but since it didn't have the ankle strap, she used a ribbon. Laureen probably remembers her name. 

Does anyone know the name of these sandals:


----------



## laureenthemean

carlinha said:


> i have one, what style is this?



According to LavenderIce, they're the Y'opens and they were made for a DvF show a while back.  It was *angelstacie04* who has a pair, I believe.


----------



## glamgrl921

My goodness Laureen!!  Your knowledge and memory is astounding!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, thanks.  I picked it all up from here.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! I *KNEW* you would remember, Laureen!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Laureen*, this thread is all you, baby. 
The rest of us are mere amateurs.


----------



## JetSetGo!

>



Savvysgirl, I don't know what they called these. In fact, I've ever seen them before.

The Saxintrinas from Spring 2008 are similar though


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> According to LavenderIce, they're the Y'opens and they were made for a DvF show a while back.  It was *angelstacie04* who has a pair, I believe.



I've also seen these called Yopen, without the apostrophe.


----------



## carlinha

thanks ladies!!!  i knew you would know!  

sigh... i LOVE this shoe so much... but it's probably IMPOSSIBLE to get...

do you know of any ankle strap styles that are similar that maybe i can request for an SO?  the yopen is not on the SO list for this year...


----------



## hya_been

Hello - what style is this and is it recent or old?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those are the Hung Up, and they're from a few seasons ago, IIRC.


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those are the Hung Up, and they're from a few seasons ago, IIRC.


 
Laureen I kept thinking they were called hugs. I knew that wasn't right.
They are from 2006 I believe.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yep, Hung Up , it is.


----------



## Chins4

Can anyone ID these?


----------



## Leescah

What fore art these called from the new collection?
 ETA: stupic pic didn't come out! Let me try again....


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> What fore art these called from the new collection?
> ETA: stupic pic didn't come out! Let me try again....


 
Here we are! Pic taken from NM.com


----------



## savvysgirl

Arent they Lillians? Or something like that? I love them in white!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, I think that right. The Lillian.


----------



## Speedah

Looks like Chins stumped everyone!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

oops way behind.


----------



## Leescah

Thanks savvys and jet! 
ETA: and naked!  xx


----------



## yslalice

Anyone know the name of the camel loafers? they have a very low (1 -1.5 cm) heel


----------



## floridasun8

Can anyone ID these slides?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...718&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_799wt_876

I've never seen them before and would like to do more research for pics and such.  I've been looking for something like this to wear with shorts.  Thanks


----------



## Speedah

^^Those are the Truuffe. Very classy!


----------



## Speedah

What style is this? And does anyone know the sizing?:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooh, those was in stores about a year/year and half ago. I don't know the name though becauee they weren't listed with it. Sorry.


----------



## Speedah

Oh no! I need to add them to my list (yes, the neverending one!)! I guess they'll just have to be the "Black Patent Fishnet Horatio-like slings"


----------



## ashakes

Speedah said:


> What style is this? And does anyone know the sizing?:



I think it was called *Coucou mesh* or something like that?


----------



## b00mbaka

Any guesses?


b00mbaka said:


> Does anyone know the name of these sandals:


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thanks, Ashakes! That's way better than "Black Patent Fishnet Horatio-like slings."


----------



## schwinn3

Ok, I can't get a pic of this shoe because it won't let me save it but there's a shoe on the Christian Louboutin website that's basically an anemone with feathers.  Does anyone know what shoe that is?  Was it ever sold?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Anemone Plume.  I believe the stores in UK and Paris had them, not sure about any in the US.


----------



## schwinn3

Aw, thanks, Laureen!  Any idea what the retail was for them?  They're gorgeous, too bad chances are slim to none that I will ever get a pair.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Why don't you call the boutiques in the UK?  I have heard they are 1300 pounds, which is around $2K.


----------



## schwinn3

Oh, I didn't know they might still have them.  But thanks, maybe I'll send an email, too expensive to call, haha


----------



## JetSetGo!

b00mbaka said:


> Any guesses?



Sorry boom!


----------



## Odalysb2006

_Hi. . . I am new to tPF . . . and a CL fan ! ! ! !  I hope I am posting this in the right place . . . _

_DOES THE "SOMETIMES" COME IN BLACK PATENT???  _


----------



## laureenthemean

^^No, if they are black patent, they are fake.


----------



## Odalysb2006

THANKS! !  I saw it on ebay a couple of weeks ago and now I was searching for them and couldn't find them. . . THANK GOD! ! ! 
Any suggestions for a HIGH open black patent CL sandal?


----------



## b00mbaka

It's okay Jet! I guess I'll just have a no-name shoe for now 

 Odalysb, you should look at the styles in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...st-photos-of-your-slingbacks-here-396361.html, then once you find a shoe that you like, you can ask for help finding it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-for-help-me-find-this-style-size-313534.html


----------



## Odalysb2006

Thank u b00mbaka . . . I looked, but am familiar with those . . . was looking for a sandal in black patent . . . If I don't find anything I'll just go with the Platform Cage Sandal in black. . . 

Thanks again! ! !


----------



## laureenthemean

Does anyone remember the name of this style?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...rkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318#ht_577wt_688

I know it's been discussed before, but I can't find it.


----------



## authenticplease

Oh *Laureen* you beat me to these....I saw them too and came here to ask any additional info on them!  They are lovely!


----------



## ashakes

laureenthemean said:


> Does anyone remember the name of this style?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-SHOES-FABULOUS_W0QQitemZ290292792285QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item290292792285&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318#ht_577wt_688
> 
> I know it's been discussed before, but I can't find it.



They are just called peep d'orsay/lizard cipria trim.  It's weird they never had a "real" style name.  I own them in the beige color.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, I just did an extensive search and was about to post.  Thanks *ashakes*!


----------



## yslalice

yslalice said:


> Anyone know the name of the camel loafers? they have a very low (1 -1.5 cm) heel


 
Guess what? I found the name. They are the Mocusu.
(I bought them at last call two years ago or so, and i never bothered to consider that the box they were in was the original -- but the name makes sense).


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Ok, how about these?


----------



## Speedah

Those look like the Pigalle 70s (?) or something like that. And what the heck happened to those shoes?!


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

LoL been worn, a lot. That was actually the photos from ebay, I've since had them to a cobbler to be worked on. I'll take some after photos soon and post them. They look almost as good as new.


----------



## Speedah

They really are cute though! Can't wait to see pics- I'm almost positive that they're a lower heeled Pigalle.


----------



## taydev

does anyone know what the difference between the open clic and minibout is?  thanx


----------



## Cerina

taydev, the minibout has a bigger peeptoe - the open clic has a very, very small one. I don't know of any other big difference between them! The minibout is an older style, while the open clic is new this season 
(someone correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## JetSetGo!

and further....the open clic is the Declic with a little open peep!


----------



## taydev

ooohh ok. thanx cerina and jetset!


----------



## Kamilla850

Does anyone know the name of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I know it's an old style but something about them makes me swoon, although I wish the heel wasn't acrylic.


----------



## laureenthemean

The Minibout also has a bigger platform than the Open Clic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kamilla850 said:


> Does anyone know the name of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I know it's an old style but something about them makes me swoon, although I wish the heel wasn't acrylic.



I don't know the name, but maybe the heel could be replaced.


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know the name, but maybe the heel could be replaced.


 
I have  a pair like these, they are called Cou-Sou, but they have wrap around ribbon and black crepe heel.


----------



## Cerina

Can someone please ID my new shoes? I think they are called draop rousso or something like that. DOes anyone know what season they are from? Thanks!


----------



## ashakes

Cerina said:


> Can someone please ID my new shoes? I think they are called draop rousso or something like that. DOes anyone know what season they are from? Thanks!



*Drapo Russo*.


----------



## ashakes

Speedah said:


> What style is this? And does anyone know the sizing?:



Correction, some seller called them Muoglala on Ebay[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif].  


[/FONT]


----------



## Speedah

Hmmm...there really is nothing on google about them! Must keep searching... Thanks for the update, Ashakes!


----------



## Speedah

Anyone? the name is on the tip of my tongue and I just can't think of it.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4154ADHB92L._AA280_.jpg


My picture linking thing just doesn't seem to work...


----------



## kaeleigh

Speedah said:


> Anyone? the name is on the tip of my tongue and I just can't think of it.
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/4154ADHB92L._AA280_.jpg
> 
> 
> My picture linking thing just doesn't seem to work...


 

 Mademoiselle Marchand Sandals


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, Kaeleigh!


----------



## Leescah

Can anyone tell me the style name of these please? Never seen them before - am quite loving them!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the Pharaone.


----------



## Leescah

Thanks Laureen - a brilliant wealth of CL knowledge as usual!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone know the name of this d'orsay? 
It's kinda like the Biba without the bow. 
I love the beading.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ooh, I don't know, but those are pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

Chins4 said:


> Can anyone ID these?


I know the open-toe sandal version was called 15 Minutes, but I've never seen these before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

You are so good!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^:shame:  Thanks, Jet.


----------



## Chins4

laureenthemean said:


> I know the open-toe sandal version was called 15 Minutes, but I've never seen these before.


 
Thanks Laureen


----------



## Speedah

Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## Lovecl

Can someone tell me what style this is ? Much apriciated 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Louboutin-black-leather-boots-BNIB_W0QQitemZ390028159812QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item390028159812&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

TIA x


----------



## Blueberry12

And what about these?





Anyone knows the name?

And what about the size?

1/2 or 1 up?


I guess they are not tts.


They are real aren´t they?

















( The pix are from eBay, and they got authencitated here.)


----------



## karwood

Blueberry12 said:


> And what about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows the name?
> 
> And what about the size?
> 
> 1/2 or 1 up?
> 
> 
> I guess they are not tts.
> 
> 
> They are real aren´t they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( The pix are from eBay, and they got authencitated here.)


 
I think the name of the style of these boots is the Alta Piga. I don't know any other details about these. Hopefully somebody else can chime in


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone know what these are  other than gorgeous!?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WOW Jet where did you find those?! They are sweet!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Matches, I think...


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> WOW Jet where did you find those?! They are sweet!



Yeah, you ordered the Ron Rons, now we are shoe twins several times over!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Jet*, those are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Jet, those are so pretty!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Does this one have a name?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Tamiflu.


----------



## ashakes

JetSetGo! said:


> Anyone know what these are  other than gorgeous!?




It looks like the *Yokimia*.  It is 100 mm and $750 in the US.


----------



## aeross

Speedah said:


> Anyone know the name of these?


 
I have these, they just have Decol written on the style. If you do find out I'd love to know !

The run TTS for me

HTH !


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thanks, Aeross! They're sooooo pretty even though those ones are too small for me.


----------



## aeross

What size are they Speedah ?


----------



## savvysgirl

Girlies, can you ID these for me please? I'm stuck on what they actually are


----------



## more_CHOOS

Horatio Sling?? I could be wrong...


----------



## sakura

I'm pretty sure it's the Horatio.


----------



## savvysgirl

Perfect ... thank you! I wasnt sure what sling it was 

If anyone knows about sizing .. could you meet me in the sizing thread


----------



## Speedah

aeross said:


> What size are they Speedah ?




I can't find the listing now (of course that's how it happens) but I want to remember they're a 40. With the pointed toe I think i need a 40.5. Maybe stretching would work (assuming I find them again, I remember they were a pretty decent deal). Oy...I'm supposed to be banned. I haven't even had a chance to wear all the shoes I've gotten in the last two weeks! ush:


----------



## JetSetGo!

ashakes said:


> It looks like the *Yokimia*.  It is 100 mm and $750 in the US.



Wow! Thank you so much. 
Do you know if they are available anywhere? 
I can't even find where I got the pic from!


----------



## rdgldy

Jet, I found them!
http://www.distractionsaspen.com/shop/shopping.php?pr_id=1638


----------



## aeross

Speedah said:


> I can't find the listing now (of course that's how it happens) but I want to remember they're a 40. With the pointed toe I think i need a 40.5. Maybe stretching would work (assuming I find them again, I remember they were a pretty decent deal). Oy...I'm supposed to be banned. I haven't even had a chance to wear all the shoes I've gotten in the last two weeks! ush:


 
If it's any help I bought the 41 and they're big on me. I am usually a 40.5 - 41 and could have made the 40 work. 

My Lets Go ( Orange similar style ) are a 40 and they are perfect in fit

Not that you need to know that, I'll go away now


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you so much *rdgldy*! I am seriously considering them.


----------



## meggyg8r

Anyone know about these?  They are black satin.


----------



## Speedah

aeross said:


> If it's any help I bought the 41 and they're big on me. I am usually a 40.5 - 41 and could have made the 40 work.
> 
> My Lets Go ( Orange similar style ) are a 40 and they are perfect in fit
> 
> Not that you need to know that, I'll go away now



Oooo...I'm supposed to be on a ban but if they're HTF and a good deal, it's like a double loophole right? 
Thanks, *aeross*! Must go find them now...



And *Jet, *the Yokimia is TDF! I've never seen it but it's very pretty! (Not to enable or anything...:shame


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> Anyone know about these? They are black satin.


 
I want to say they are the Reassort.


----------



## rdgldy

Those are lovely!


----------



## meggyg8r

I really like them.  I think they are my size too!


----------



## savvysgirl

What is they style name of these lovelies


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Woah! Those are cut just like the Eugenies.. I've never seen them before!


----------



## hya_been

How about these?
https://www.luisaviaroma.com/images/small48I/G6N/2018.JPG


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Those are the VivaLolo


----------



## hya_been

THanks!


----------



## hya_been

and these too please?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Palace Zeppa.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^   I've been dying for some Palace Zeppas!!!


----------



## cllover

ashakes said:


> It looks like the *Yokimia*.  It is 100 mm and $750 in the US.


Wow those are really cool-looking!  The name sounds like a disease though...


----------



## Leescah

Hi ladies - sorry if this has already been covered but I tried searching and am getting nowhere fast!

Anyone know the name of the platform sandal Jordin Sparks is wearing in her music video for 'One Step at a Time'? The green pair with the wooden heel - I know I've seen those before but I can't find anything about them now... not even a picture, SORRY!! But if you check out the video on youtube they feature right at the start and again at the end of the vid... help! Me wants!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^They kinda look like the La Falaise, but I don't think the shoes in the video are CL.


----------



## Leescah

I thought that too.. but then right at the end of the video there is a shot of just the shoes on their own and they're definitely CL (you can see the insole)... it surprised me as well hence me coming here to find out what the devil they are! They're dead cute!

ETA: not that youtube helps with this - too fuzzy to see online, but check out the video next time it's on TV!


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> I thought that too.. but then right at the end of the video there is a shot of just the shoes on their own and they're definitely CL (you can see the insole)... it surprised me as well hence me coming here to find out what the devil they are! They're dead cute!
> 
> ETA: not that youtube helps with this - too fuzzy to see online, but check out the video next time it's on TV!


 
BINGO! Found some clear screen captures! 

Anyone any the wiser? I'm stumped! Don't think it's the La Falaise - the peep toe area is different...


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think Prada has made a style that is super similar this season. That could be them, but I don't remember the ring.


----------



## Leescah

Yeah the toe area is held together with a gold ring isn't it?! Could it be a one-off style which was made especially, maybe? Unless my eyes are decieving me, these are definitely CL - check out the insole in the first pic (left hand shoe)...


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ nice colour


----------



## Choo_Freaky

what is this style? it is sooooooooo cute.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ OMG! That is adorable!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Choo_Freaky said:


> what is this style? it is sooooooooo cute.



LOL, that's cute!  Like a sexy librarian outfit for your feet!


----------



## lolitablue

Are these Yoyos or VPs?  They were listed as Yoyos???


----------



## noah8077

I want to say VP's.


----------



## rdgldy

they're lovely-yoyos don't have a platform though.


----------



## lolitablue

noah8077 said:


> I want to say VP's.



I do too!! LOL! 

They may help me at getting over the EB croc sizing fiasco!


----------



## sakura

*lolitablue*, I think they are the VPs in royal blue satin.  Very pretty!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

laureenthemean said:


> LOL, that's cute! Like a sexy librarian outfit for your feet!


 
yup i was thinking that.

strangely enough the colours on the tie are the exact same as my school tie lol.


----------



## sjl83

Leescah said:


> BINGO! Found some clear screen captures!
> 
> Anyone any the wiser? I'm stumped! Don't think it's the La Falaise - the peep toe area is different...


 
You're right, they're Louboutins.. but I still don't know the name as the only place I've seen them is here - http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/90095.htm and they don't have the style name listed for some reason, it just says 'cross front sandals'. It's a mystery.


----------



## HalieB

savvysgirl said:


> What is they style name of these lovelies


 
Shoe Twin......where did you find this.  I need them!!!!


----------



## Leescah

sjl83 said:


> You're right, they're Louboutins.. but I still don't know the name as the only place I've seen them is here - http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/90095.htm and they don't have the style name listed for some reason, it just says 'cross front sandals'. It's a mystery.


 
Oh you STAR!!! Brilliant find, thank you!! I knew I'd seen them somewhere in a different colour!!! Now just to find out the actual style name - think I'll email Browns, they must have the boxes with the name printed on the label...

Thanks again for getting me one step closer!


----------



## savvysgirl

HalieB said:


> Shoe Twin......where did you find this.  I need them!!!!



They are on UK ebay Halie ... They are beautiful arent they?!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm doing all in power to make them mine!


----------



## rdgldy

Crossing my fingers and toes for you


----------



## savvysgirl

Ah sorry *Jet*! They are beautiful 
If they werent slightly too big for me i'd be fighting you for them myself!!!


----------



## Chins4

Choo_Freaky said:


> what is this style? it is sooooooooo cute.


 
So cute


----------



## JetSetGo!

savvysgirl said:


> Ah sorry *Jet*! They are beautiful
> If they werent slightly too big for me i'd be fighting you for them myself!!!



No worries! I'm just putting it out there!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I'll play you rock, paper, scissors for them Jet! It seems a little more dignified than virtual arm wrestling.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooh! Are you bidding on them too?


----------



## Speedah

I like 'em but definitely don't need them- paillettes are another story though...anything shiny, sparkly, glittery, etc. and it becomes a necessity.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I know what you mean. I've got 3 pairs of Pailletes and they each make me feel FABULOUS!

Sorry everyone for taking this thread OT. 

Speedah, we can take this to the chat thread, I suppose.


----------



## aeross

Oh damn, it looks like we're fighting for the same shoes. I should have looked here sooner ush:

I'll step away from the purple


----------



## Leescah

Leescah said:


> Oh you STAR!!! Brilliant find, thank you!! I knew I'd seen them somewhere in a different colour!!! Now just to find out the actual style name - think I'll email Browns, they must have the boxes with the name printed on the label...
> 
> Thanks again for getting me one step closer!


 
According to Browns, the style name is "Talitha"

Tried Googling though... doesn't seem to come up with anything


----------



## nillacobain

and
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/CHRIS...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/44153179RF/sts/sr_women80


can you ID these 2 for me please? thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think those last ones are called the Kitty.


----------



## tuvili

Okay, I'm confused.  Which shoe is *Jet* fighting everyone for?


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I think those last ones are called the Kitty.


 
thanks laureen, I will ask in the sizing 3d how they run.


----------



## aeross

tuvili said:


> Okay, I'm confused. Which shoe is *Jet* fighting everyone for?


 
LOL

No fighting ! It's these

Stunning ! I am keeping my fingers crossed she gets them so I can see the modelling pics


----------



## tuvili

Wow.  I hope she gets them too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooh! Wish me luck!!! I'm so nervous, I can't stand it!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Oh Jet, I am crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## aeross

Good luck Jet !

Not long now


----------



## karwood

*JSG, *those are GORGEOUS!  I am crossing my fingers and toes  for you!


----------



## lulabee

JetSetGo! said:


> Oooh! Wish me luck!!! I'm so nervous, I can't stand it!!!!


 Good luck my sweet!!! Oh god , they are seriously gorgeous!


----------



## Leescah

eeep 14 minutes to go!!!!


----------



## aeross

WOW WOW !

Did you get them Jet ?


----------



## Leescah

Jeeeeeeezzz they jumped in price at the last min!!! WELL JET???!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

She got em


----------



## aeross

Yay ! That's great news


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks ladies!!!! I put my notes up in the Deals Chat thread. 

OMG!!! So exciting, wasn't it??? I was so scared they'd jump to like 750 GBP. That would have left me in the dust.


----------



## HalieB

Dang it!!!!!!!  I was your bidder that jumped it!  I wanted those soooo bad....I have been having dreams.  

Well if they don't fit You know who to CALL!


----------



## aeross

Aww Halie. Commiserations

You can live through Jets pics like I will be doing too !


----------



## rdgldy

I missed all the excitement-how bad was the damage??


----------



## aeross

^^ Jet has posted in the deals thread. There's a link a couple of pages back on here too to the auction


----------



## Speedah

I got some new ones here for everyone as  a result of Jets Catwalk thread. 






Are they just glitter VPs? And where do I get these?












And these?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those first ones do look like glitter VPs.  Unfortunately, it seems like most of the time, the collaboration runway shoes do not make it to mass production.


----------



## savvysgirl

I asked in the other thread but i should have asked here but can someone ID these for me please. I think these are my 2009 UHG's! TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^Again, as Lauren said, I don't think those have been made for mass production. But you never know. He may decide to make them in a season to come.

They certainly are beautiful.


----------



## savvysgirl

Awww shame, they are stunning. Maybe i can email around and see if anyone can give me details on these babies.

Thanks *Jet*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^You could contact the seller of my runway shoes that I just got on eBay. It's a long shot, but maybe he can access a pair!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh yes good thinking *Jet*!!! Thanks!! I shall let you know if he knows anything.


----------



## Speedah

All the runway shoes are TDF!!! I really want glitter VPs now...


----------



## noyes

Sorry I don't have a pic but does anyone remember the name of these Louboutins: they were cork platform slides with an indian print band in golds and turquoises?


----------



## Choo_Freaky

anyone know the name of these shoes? they are really cute and simple.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooh! Those are cute! I've never seen them before, I don't think!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

they were worn in 2006 if that is any help to anyone.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Does anyone know the name of these flats?  Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

The shape is the Ballerinette. I'm not sure if he changed the name when he added the studs. I love those so much, BTW.


----------



## meggyg8r

lil_fashionista said:


> Does anyone know the name of these flats?  Thanks!



 I NEED those.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I love them too!


----------



## rdgldy

adorable flats!


----------



## Speedah

What's the name of this one? It's slightly different than the Cynthia...I'm stumped. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hZ027QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Thanks!


----------



## vrv11@sbcglobal

I'm new to the purse forum and have a couple pairs of CL's. I am dying for a pair of these Rolando pumps. I had bought the pewter metallic Alta Nodo d'Orsay at Neiman Marcus as my wedding shoe. (December 19) But now I'm looking for the Rolando to change into for the second half of the reception (my something blue) If you can help me I'd appreciate this. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1295&pictureid=10431


----------



## sakura

*vrv11@sbcglobal*, CL Horatio still has it, but in limited sizes.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sakura said:


> *vrv11@sbcglobal*, CL Horatio still has it, but in limited sizes.


 
whew I wonder what the retail is on those! Blue croc


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I thought it was $7K, but not sure.  There was a thread on here about someone who bought them.  They had them in the Paris boutiques, too.


----------



## savvysgirl

Grrrr, i so badly want red croc Rolandos. I NEED to find some.


----------



## vrv11@sbcglobal

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> whew I wonder what the retail is on those! Blue croc



I know I'm trying to find out how much they are. I called the store but there was no answer. My honeymoon is in paris  but I doubt they will still be around by December.


----------



## chicbags

Does anyone know what these are called?
They are about 100mm, just under 4" in heel height -  :s

Also are they made from lizard skin - they have a bit of
a design on design and a slightly bronze sheen


----------



## enciell

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> whew I wonder what the retail is on those! Blue croc



The blue croc rolando I saw was retailed for £2000 something. (Sorry my brain can't process anything after £2000, but my guess would be somewhere around £2500) So it's around USD $4000 in today's exchange rate. 
:tunes:


----------



## evilvietgirl

I found these on a random fashion blog


----------



## JetSetGo!

Interesting! I've never seen those before!


----------



## aeross

vrv11@sbcglobal said:


> I know I'm trying to find out how much they are. I called the store but there was no answer. My honeymoon is in paris  but I doubt they will still be around by December.


 
Retail is £2,495 in Harrods for the EB, Red and Purple Croc Rolandos 

Or it was last time I was in around mid December.


----------



## savvysgirl

Do you think they would go in the sale ^^^^^ I cant justify the price tag and i NEED the reds.


----------



## Speedah

LOL. *Sav, *now you're obessessed!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hahaha ^^^ You know i  red croc Rolandos!!!


----------



## micahrain

Hey, 
I live on an island in Washington State so it rains all the time and wrecks my shoes... Will post in cobbler thread.. but can you ID these?
Thanks!


----------



## aeross

savvysgirl said:


> Hahaha ^^^ You know i  red croc Rolandos!!!


 
You should be loving BLUE lady !!


----------



## laureenthemean

micahrain said:


> Hey,
> I live on an island in Washington State so it rains all the time and wrecks my shoes... Will post in cobbler thread.. but can you ID these?
> Thanks!



Well, they look like the Lady with a wedge, so I would guess Lady Zeppa, though I don't know for sure.


----------



## micahrain

laureenthemean said:


> Well, they look like the Lady with a wedge, so I would guess Lady Zeppa, though I don't know for sure.


 You're awesome! That's what they are!


----------



## laxnyvr

Anyone know what either of these is called??? 

1. http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_4537&bgcolor=black

2. http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_5291&bgcolor=black
http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_5292&bgcolor=black


----------



## Speedah

Whatever the first ones are, I want them! 
No clue on the second
I think the 3rd one is the Turbella?


----------



## JetSetGo!

savvysgirl said:


> What is they style name of these lovelies



Mystery solved. According to the box, they are called the Elias.


----------



## karwood

laxnyvr said:


> Anyone know what either of these is called???
> 
> 1. http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_4537&bgcolor=black
> 
> 2. http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_5291&bgcolor=black
> http://gallery.me.com/sdance7979#101394/100_5292&bgcolor=black


 
1. Mademoiselle. I saw these IRL and they are navy blue and white
2. Mini Gres


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Does anyone have any idea what style is this? It looks kind of similar to Triclos.






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Black-Criss-Cross-Shoe-41-11_W0QQitemZ370167102851QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item370167102851&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## laxnyvr

karwood said:


> 1. Mademoiselle. I saw these IRL and they are navy blue and white
> 2. Mini Gres



Thanks Karwood!!!


----------



## karwood

pinkiestarlet said:


> Does anyone have any idea what style is this? It looks kind of similar to Triclos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


 
Those are "Pour Anne Marie"


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> Anyone know the name of this d'orsay?
> It's kinda like the Biba without the bow.
> I love the beading.



these called the Labyrinth


----------



## idests

Okay, _someone_ must know what these are???


----------



## tuvili

What are these?  I love them, and would buy them if they were a full size smaller....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christ...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## idests

tuvili said:


> What are these?  I love them, and would buy them if they were a full size smaller....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-High-Heels-36-5-NEVER-WORN_W0QQitemZ120386827675QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item120386827675&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318



No idea what style they are, but I've been watching that same style in another size and color myself, with the idea of having them dyed... unfortunately the seller just relisted them for $30 higher than the last time they were offered.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&item=300297554101


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kamilla850 said:


> Does anyone know the name of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-CHRISTIAN-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I know it's an old style but something about them makes me swoon, although I wish the heel wasn't acrylic.



Cou-Sou (thanks to Archygirl)

there's one like it without the ankle ribbons called the Bow Bow


----------



## ally143

Leescah said:


> Hi ladies - sorry if this has already been covered but I tried searching and am getting nowhere fast!
> 
> Anyone know the name of the platform sandal Jordin Sparks is wearing in her music video for 'One Step at a Time'? The green pair with the wooden heel - I know I've seen those before but I can't find anything about them now... not even a picture, SORRY!! But if you check out the video on youtube they feature right at the start and again at the end of the vid... help! Me wants!


 Leescah I don't know if you found them, but they are available in Bluefly...Don't know your size, hope you can get them!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Ooh, thanks for the heads up, Bluefly calls them the "Talitha."


----------



## rdgldy

OK, experts.  I need your advice.  Do you know what my new e-bay find is called.  Whatever they are, they're a keeper-python for under $200.  Thank you, lovelies!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

rdgldy said:


> OK, experts.  I need your advice.  Do you know what my new e-bay find is called.  Whatever they are, they're a keeper-python for under $200.  Thank you, lovelies!!!



I think these are called the Wherever?


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks!


----------



## Papillon

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are called the Wherever?


 
Woot! I was right!  

I'm really not !


----------



## lawgirl78

I just got these off ebay. The seller called them VP's but I wanted to be sure, or see if they have another name.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ those are YoYo Zeppas.


----------



## Marisa783

^Yoyo Zeppas, I think.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yoyo zeppa 



lol - 3 way jinx!!


----------



## meggyg8r

haha! too funny!


----------



## lawgirl78

Wow, that was fast!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

I need these what are they???

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...048377QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think they're the Activa


----------



## sakura

*VeryStylishGirl*, I think they are called the Activa.


----------



## VeryStylishGirl

ahh thank you ladies you are of course literally the best!  

ETA: are these hard to find they aren't coming up anywhere with the white and black pattern only solids? oh sigh...


----------



## laureenthemean

VeryStylishGirl said:


> I need these what are they???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...048377QQihZ022QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem



I believe these are the Activa Azteca (b/c of the zigzag pattern).


----------



## tuvili

They are.  And they are damaged.  The weaving on the heel has been somewhat repaired and glued into place.  Why she was charging over $500 for them to begin with is beyond me.


----------



## authenticplease

Does anyone know what these are called and how they run in size?


----------



## idests

Remember my Mystery Shoes in stone suede? 





I found out what they are!!! They're from 2005 and called "Hitchcock." Isn't that a perfect name for a mysterious style? 

Here's an old blog article about them... and there is a pair in black velvet on *bay right now!

Mystery solved!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^I love these pumps *idests *& yes, the name is perfectly appropriate!


----------



## idests

^^^ The ones on *bay are your size.


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^Yes, but I have my :ninja: on something blue!  I need some color in my collection.


----------



## idests

^^^ You and me both! I'm looking at something purple.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have no idea what this shoe looks like.  My sister's friend is selling it, no cell phone camera, no digital camera.  Only the name from the box:  
*Leopard Zeppa San Cristal Kamari

*Anyone have a pic?


----------



## laureenthemean

DC-Cutie said:


> I have no idea what this shoe looks like.  My sister's friend is selling it, no cell phone camera, no digital camera.  Only the name from the box:
> *Leopard Zeppa San Cristal Kamari
> 
> *Anyone have a pic?



I'm guessing she doesn't know the actual style name?  I found this when I did a search:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-L...319?IMSfp=TL090319129004r36775#ht_1532wt_1118


----------



## authenticplease

Is this an SO VP....I have never seen it before but  it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320329915203


----------



## laureenthemean

authenticplease said:


> Is this an SO VP....I have never seen it before but  it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320329915203



Hm, are those the giraffe print ones?


----------



## lhasa

^^Yes!  And those are now *evolkatie*'s, I believe.

Horatio tells me no SO for those.


----------



## authenticplease

Leescah said:


> Oh you STAR!!! Brilliant find, thank you!! I knew I'd seen them somewhere in a different colour!!! Now just to find out the actual style name - think I'll email Browns, they must have the boxes with the name printed on the label...
> 
> Thanks again for getting me one step closer!


 
Okay, I know you posted this is February but Bluefly has them currently!  In orange, green and navy


----------



## Cerina

Hi, don't know where else to ask this question. I got my fuchsia paillette VPs today, and see that they are more "pink" than some of the other fuchsia sequin CLs I've seen here:?: The pink ones are mine, and the other pic belongs to AspenMai (hope it is OK that I post it here) I think they look more purple than mine...?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









And one more thing: My kid leather VPs has a tip that looks burgundy to me, but the box says "red 448".. So what are these, red or burgundy??




(sorry about the marks on the tip, they turned out like that after stretching)

TIA


----------



## JetSetGo!

Your VPs look Burgundy to me too. That # red may just be what they use to describe Burgundy.
I think the Pailletes can photograph differently in different lights. Yours and AspenMai's seem the same to me. I haven't seen other color variations on the Fuchsia. I believe they are the same.


----------



## ashakes

They could just be photographing differently. I know mine vary between magenta and fuchsia.

My VPs were purchased from NAP, but I know a lot of the Hong Kong sellers purchase from Lane Crawford, On Pedder, etc.

And, my pigalles were purchased from the Hong Kong boutique.  They look the same to me IRL. I can check the boxes to compare the color codes if you like.


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> I have no idea what this shoe looks like. My sister's friend is selling it, no cell phone camera, no digital camera. Only the name from the box:
> *Leopard Zeppa San Cristal Kamari*
> 
> Anyone have a pic?


 

My guess is it's a leopard pony hair yoyo zeppa.  My leopard pony sevillana says almost the same thing on the box, just without the zeppa san cristal part.  I think the "Kamari" might be referring to the brown leather heel/platform.


----------



## Cerina

Thank you JSG and Ashakes
I got mine from HK, and I guess they are all the same color Paillettes can look so different in pictures! 
And Ashakes; I really like your blue paillette pigalles! Wish there was a VP in that color too


----------



## sunkist_baby

Does anyone know the style name on this CL shoe?


----------



## Speedah

What is the name of this shoe?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170317970503

This style was my first EVER pair of CLs like 5 years ago and I've never seen another pair!


----------



## savvysgirl

sunkist_baby said:


> Does anyone know the style name on this CL shoe?



I've said it in the other thread but for reference these are called cheguestrass or chequestrass .. someone correct me if i am wrong though or if i spelt it incorrectly. I asked someone on ebay who is selling a pair!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay *Savvys*! I love when the mysteries get solved!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ YAY! 

Right, i am pretty sure that these are Coquines but could someone confirm it for me please? TIA xx


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, those are the Coquine.


----------



## savvysgirl

I thought so .. i got confused as i thought Coquine had a bow at the back. 

Thank you!!


----------



## HalieB

savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ YAY!
> 
> Right, i am pretty sure that these are Coquines but could someone confirm it for me please? TIA xx


 

you are correct


----------



## sunkist_baby

wow..the coquines are nice!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Gals! I just bought these beautiful gold peep toes on eBay. What style are they?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350189216165

Thanks!


----------



## kaeleigh

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Gals! I just bought these beautiful gold peep toes on eBay. What style are they?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350189216165
> 
> Thanks!


 
I believe these are "Maria" Peep Toes.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, that's right.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Here's the pic of the Maria. They so pretty, and sold for a steal!







Hey, I have a suggestion. 
Can we make sure to add the pics (not just links) they'll be up for future reference? 
e-Bay removes listings are 60 days, so we won't be able to see them later.


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh those Marias are stunning!

Can anyone ID these at all?


----------



## Speedah

Any idea on these babies? I posted the same pair in a different color a few pages back. These were the same as my first pair of Louboutins! I need to know the name!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh Speedah, I saw those when they were listed! I asked the seller, and she said the description was removed from the box. I so wanted to be able to tell you!


----------



## Speedah

Awww...thanks for trying, *Jet*!  I'm just dying to know what the name is...it's sentimental. 

It's kind of hard to tell from the pics but IRL the cut of the front is very similar to the Helmut.


----------



## corsie

Does anyone know the style name and how they run? Based on the measurements they seem to be on the big side and I just want to be sure.


----------



## sunkist_baby

Aww I tried looking it up but no luck here.. Colette and Divi kept coming up but it's not the same =(


----------



## JetSetGo!

corsie said:


> Does anyone know the style name and how they run? Based on the measurements they seem to be on the big side and I just want to be sure.




I don't know the name, but the toes appear to be long, so the measurements may seem bigger than they are. I would guess they run similarly to most CL styles, 0.5 - 1.0 size small.


----------



## corsie

JetSetGo! said:


> I don't know the name, but the toes appear to be long, so the measurements may seem bigger than they are. I would guess they run similarly to most CL styles, 0.5 - 1.0 size small.



I think I found it - the Technicart!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Woohoo! Another mystery solved!


----------



## Blueberry12

I know they are Ron Ron´s but are they 100 mm or 85 mm?








Thanx.


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look like 100s to me.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## cybelle22

nm - sorry found my answer on another thread.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It's just the Iowa Zeppa with stacked leather heel.


----------



## laureenthemean

Anyone know about these?


----------



## balmiu

what are these???? i just saw them on thefashionspot.com and i have never seen them before. i am PRETTY sure they are CLs, i see some red. 

http://img408.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=movie120424.jpg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

these are not CLs ...the sole of those are more pink than red



They could be Versace? Miu Miu?


----------



## balmiu

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> these are not CLs ...the sole of those are more pink than red
> 
> 
> 
> They could be Versace? Miu Miu?



darn. but thanks anyway


----------



## cfred1

Can someone please tell me the style name of these shoes? I'm not sure if they are decolletes or not. they have a 4" heel.  thanks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

they are decolletes


----------



## JetSetGo!

They're the Decollete 868


----------



## junglejane

Can someone kindly tell me the name of these wedges?







Many thanks for your time!


----------



## sara999

i'm pretty sure those are the full/fully prive's


----------



## karwood

junglejane said:


> Can someone kindly tell me the name of these wedges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your time!


 
I think these are also called the Wallis. Although, I would wait for others to chime in.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they are the Wallis Zeppa.  The Fully Prive is a peep toe.


----------



## junglejane

yep, it's the wallis zeppa! thanks girls


----------



## chloeheartsme

Hi can some one please identify these loubous?
Thanx

xoxo


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ They look like Alti pumps to me ... but i'm not 100% on that


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think so too.


----------



## chloeheartsme

thanks ladies
ive just checked online for it and ut appears most places are out of stock on this item.
And ebay just scares me!


----------



## JetSetGo!

eBay is okay. Most of us shop there a lot. But just make sure you have your shoes authenticated in the Authenticate thread before you buy.


----------



## chloeheartsme

cheers. im on it now..i so want those shoes!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^SCP is getting the Altis.  You should call them.


----------



## chloeheartsme

hi who's SCP?
i should know huh? I prob sound like a total idiot lol...


----------



## rdgldy

south coast plaza


----------



## rdgldy

Does anyone know the name of these?


----------



## prncesrei

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

What style is that? THanks


----------



## melialuvs2shop

are these the hai slingback?

TIA


----------



## melialuvs2shop

and are these decoltissimos?

thanks again!


----------



## stassy

Does anyone know what this style is?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## laureenthemean

melialuvs2shop said:


> are these the hai slingback?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 751777





melialuvs2shop said:


> and are these decoltissimos?
> 
> thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 751778



I think you're right about both.



stassy said:


> Does anyone know what this style is?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262



I forgot the name of these...the Somewhere?  But I think these particular ones were not mass-produced and were made for one of the Peter Som runway shows.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

laureenthemean said:


> I think you're right about both.


 

thanks!  you rock *laureen*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> I think you're right about both.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the name of these...the Somewhere? But I think these particular ones were not mass-produced and were made for one of the Peter Som runway shows.


 
yep you are right Laureen.


----------



## Lvprincess87

Can someone please tell me if these are the Alti pumps???? TIA!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


----------



## meggyg8r

Lvprincess87 said:


> Can someone please tell me if these are the Alti pumps???? TIA!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737


 
I believe those have been identified as the Bianca.  The Altis have a smaller platform.


----------



## rilokiley

Lvprincess87 said:


> Can someone please tell me if these are the Alti pumps???? TIA!!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737



No, they are not.  I believe they are the Bianca, a new style.


----------



## mzshirls

Hi.. i saw this on someone else's post as CL's but was wondering if you guys can let me know if they are really CL's and if so what they are called? Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

I think those are called Miss Boxe (kid leather and wood wedge). I love them!


----------



## mzshirls

nillacobain said:


> I think those are called Miss Boxe (kid leather and wood wedge). I love them!


 
LOL oh these have a wedge?? I thought it was just a stacked heel? do they have anything similiar with the reg heel?


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think the Miss Box with the stacked heel is new this season. I could be wrong but most of the ones I've seen are a covered wedge.


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> I think those are called Miss Boxe (kid leather and wood wedge). I love them!



Correct. It's the Miss Boxe with a stacked wedge.


----------



## Michy1215

Can someone identify these for me?


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^ I think they are called...._Night Cage Zeppa_


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think you're right, *Kaeleigh*.


----------



## Michy1215

Thanks  Can you tell me how old this style is and what it retailed for?


----------



## kaeleigh

Michy1215 said:


> Thanks  Can you tell me how old this style is and what it retailed for?


 

http://www.bluefly.com/bmpdp/_/209924500/detail.fly
I think 2006-2007


----------



## sunkist_baby

*speedah* aren't these the ones you were trying to find the name of some time ago? I might be wrong though..
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120413058258
Seller states it's the helmut with straps


----------



## Speedah

^^ Yes, *Sunkist*! Those are the same ones I was talking about. I'm confused why several pairs have shown up on eBay recently. When i sold mine that's basically how I described them- the Helmut with straps instead of a d'orsay.  

It's the mystery shoe!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi Ladies,

I purchased these about 2 weeks ago, but I just wanted to know what style they were...  thanks!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I believe those are called the Sixties. Very pretty!


----------



## mrsronaldo

are they louboutins?they are tooooooooooo PRETTY


----------



## Speedah

^^ Hmmm...not sure. They look like a Gwenissima with an ankle strap but I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## mrsronaldo

me too..or perhaps they're choos..


----------



## sara999

i would bet on choos or blahniks, they're not CL


----------



## chelleybelley

Speedah said:


> ^^ I believe those are called the Sixties. Very pretty!


 
Thank you, Speedah!


----------



## adeana

Anyone know the actual name for these.  Looks like a Ron Ron toe.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## laureenthemean

adeana said:


> Anyone know the actual name for these.  Looks like a Ron Ron toe.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


These are the Wall Street.


----------



## adeana

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## pooh15

can anyone help me identify these two style? thanks  
neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod75660069&parentId=cat16360732&masterId=cat5130731&index=22&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732
neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod75670061&parentId=cat16360732&masterId=cat5130731&index=34&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## pooh15

can anyone help me identify these two style? thanks 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat16360732


----------



## meggyg8r

pooh,

1. Lillian

2. Very Galaxy


----------



## pooh15

thanks a lot!!! )


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Ladies, need some help here. Posted this on the main CL forum but someone directed me to this thread for more help. (Thanks julies*shoes...) I'm trying to identify the name of the CL's in an ad for a media class. (I'm assuming the shoes are CL 'cos of the telltale red soles but I can't be sure since I haven't exactly seen those around.) Any clue on what the name of that model is and/or the price would be awesome. TIA!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

can someone please identify these for me?  i'll try to get better pics...





they look like the result of a pigalle getting frisky with a decoltissimo


----------



## laureenthemean

melialuvs2shop said:


> can someone please identify these for me?  i'll try to get better pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 762006
> 
> 
> they look like the result of a pigalle getting frisky with a decoltissimo


Could be the Wherever?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

laureenthemean said:


> Could be the Wherever?


 
possibly...  i know they're an older shoe.  thanks *Laureen*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hey sweet ladies, just a reminder. 
*Please try to post pix of the shoes you are trying to identify (instead of links)*. 
That way we'll be able to refer to this thread long after the links are dead.
Thanks!


----------



## julies*shoes

fleur-de-lis said:


>


 
I am not sure these are Louboutins.  I am not familiar with the style and the insole doesn't look like his.  What do you ladies think?  Are these CLs?  I am not as familiar with his sandals so I just can't say for sure.


----------



## laureenthemean

julies*shoes said:


> I am not sure these are Louboutins.  I am not familiar with the style and the insole doesn't look like his.  What do you ladies think?  Are these CLs?  I am not as familiar with his sandals so I just can't say for sure.


I thought the insole did look like CL and the text in the ad says 2002, so they could just be a really old, unfamiliar style.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

laureenthemean said:


> I thought the insole did look like CL and the text in the ad says 2002, so they could just be a really old, unfamiliar style.



Thanks! I guess I'd just have to settle with that.


----------



## julies*shoes

Today I decided to clean out the closet in my spare bedroom. That is where I keep all of my older, low-end shoes.  I haven't looked in there in years.  I almost fainted when I found a pair of CLs.  I totally forgot about these shoes.  They were my first pair of CLs before I really knew who Christian Louboutin was.  I bought them used about 4-5 years ago.  They are in serious need of some cleaning and conditioning, but I am totally excited to have found them.  But, I have no idea what this style is called.  Does anyone know? They are python and have a 70mm wooden heel. Here are some pics...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Oh my gosh! I have no idea what the style is but what a funny story! I would die if I found a pair of CLs in my closet I had forgotten about!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> I thought the insole did look like CL and the text in the ad says 2002, so they could just be a really old, unfamiliar style.



I agree.


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on finding a pair of CLs, especially a python pair in your closet julie!  I'm not particularly in the know with the lower heeled or older styles, so I don't know what style that is.


----------



## Speedah

Didn't *Noah* just sell a pair like those python slings? I could be wrong but I know she had a pair that was very similar...


----------



## rdgldy

*Julie*, lucky you!!  I wish I would find unknown CLs in my closet.  They are very pretty but I am not much help on the name.


----------



## julies*shoes

Thanks everyone!  I can't believe I had forgotten about them.  I didn't know anything about CL when I got them.  They have that old, dark red matte sole on them.  They must be from 6-7 years ago. I am not in love the the shape of the toe, but heck, they are python CLs so I am going to cleam them up and wear them.


----------



## LavenderIce

^That's the right attitude julie!  I bet the python looks sooo good against the red sole.


----------



## noah8077

Speedah said:


> Didn't *Noah* just sell a pair like those python slings? I could be wrong but I know she had a pair that was very similar...


 

Nope not me.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I had a total brain fart and realized it was NoeGirl but then I couldn't remember what thread I said this in. I'm a little airheaded sometimes.


----------



## julies*shoes

No problem...I appreciate everyones help.  They are destined to be my CL mystery shoes. 

By the way, I gave them a good cleaning and then conditioned them with Bick 4.  The python was actually hard and stiff, but suprisingly not curled very badly.  Now they are looking and feeling much better.  I am going to condition them again tomorrow and I will post a new picture of them looking a little more presentable.  I am going to take them next week for Vibram soles and new heel caps and they will be good as new.  My B-Day is Wed, so they were a nice little suprise early B-Day present to myself. artyhat:


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yay! Julie!!!!


----------



## aeross

Hello ladies

Any idea on these ?

The toe box fits like a decollete


----------



## laureenthemean

aeross said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Any idea on these ?
> 
> The toe box fits like a decollete


I believe these are called the My T-strap.


----------



## laureenthemean

Seller says these are called the Roumana 100, FYI.


----------



## LavenderIce

This style is available at Joseph's and they list it as "Roumand."



laureenthemean said:


> Seller says these are called the Roumana 100, FYI.


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> This style is available at Joseph's and they list it as "Roumand."


Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ My T-Strap


----------



## aeross

Thanks ladies !

xx


----------



## ShoeBunny

I wasn't sure where else to ask this...

Is the horatio only a slingback, and if so, is it essentially a slingback version of the new simple? 

TIA!


----------



## billbill

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-cl-v-decolette868-p-shoes/10045?colour=black

what's this style? clichy? i asked the matches stylist but she just asked me to go 1/2 size up cause it runs narrow...thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

billbill said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-cl-v-decolette868-p-shoes/10045?colour=black
> 
> what's this style? clichy? i asked the matches stylist but she just asked me to go 1/2 size up cause it runs narrow...thanks


 
Looks like the Decollete, which does run narrow.


----------



## laureenthemean

ShoeBunny said:


> I wasn't sure where else to ask this...
> 
> Is the horatio only a slingback, and if so, is it essentially a slingback version of the new simple?
> 
> TIA!


Yeah, it is pretty much the slingback version of the New Simple.



billbill said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-cl-v-decolette868-p-shoes/10045?colour=black
> 
> what's this style? clichy? i asked the matches stylist but she just asked me to go 1/2 size up cause it runs narrow...thanks



I agree with Lav, they look like the Decollete.


----------



## billbill

Thanks Lav and laureen..


----------



## ShoeBunny

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## julies*shoes

ShoeBunny said:


> I wasn't sure where else to ask this...
> 
> Is the horatio only a slingback, and if so, is it essentially a slingback version of the new simple?
> 
> TIA!


 
I have a pair of Horatios from a couple of years ago that were based on the Bruges.  Then it went to the New Simple 120 last year.  I noticed they are coming out with a Horatio this fall based on the New Simple 90 as well.


----------



## Elise499

Does someone know the name of this style ?
Thanks


----------



## buzzytoes

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/1525/0452515254421/0452515254421R_300x400.jpg
What is this?? I thought it was the YoYo but that has the sculpted heel no? It's a pre-order on Saks right now if that helps. 100mm heel. Thanks!

ETA Linky poo

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1242744225057&ev19=1:11


----------



## noah8077

I can't get the linky to worky!


----------



## buzzytoes

Um it was just the picture - wtf happened. It showed up as a picture when I pasted it.
Fixed it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think it's a straight heel yoyo Buzzy


----------



## JetSetGo!

buzzytoes said:


> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/525/1525/0452515254421/0452515254421R_300x400.jpg
> What is this?? I thought it was the YoYo but that has the sculpted heel no? It's a pre-order on Saks right now if that helps. 100mm heel. Thanks!
> 
> ETA Linky poo
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1242744225057&ev19=1:11




I believe that's the new You You (Yoyo with straight heel)


----------



## julies*shoes

Yes, it is the You You.  I saw it in person at Saks over the weekend.  I posted a pic of the marine color in the New CLs thread if you want to check it out.


----------



## karwood

Elise499 said:


> Does someone know the name of this style ?
> Thanks


 
This style is called *Collier Monte*


----------



## ceseeber

I have no clue where to post my question and hate to start a new thread...but can any one help identify or explain how Cate Trash differs from Barney Trash?

many thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

ceseeber said:


> I have no clue where to post my question and hate to start a new thread...but can any one help identify or explain how Cate Trash differs from Barney Trash?
> 
> many thanks!


The Barneys trash has little bits of paper that say "Barneys New York" on them, which is the main difference.  There also seems to be some glitter on the toe and straps that the regular Cate Trash does not have.


----------



## Elise499

Thanks Karwood


----------



## hya_been

Ron ron?


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I think that's the simple.


----------



## hya_been

100 or 85?


----------



## Marisa783

looks like 100 to me


----------



## hya_been

thanks ladies!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> The Barneys trash has little bits of paper that say "Barneys New York" on them, which is the main difference. There also seems to be some glitter on the toe and straps that the regular Cate Trash does not have.


 
Yes, the main difference is that the Barney's Trash say Barney's new york on them and also the "trash" on them is more exclusive to Barneys. (ie. the Barney's trash).

I have seen the regular CL trash have glitter on the toe and straps.


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes, the main difference is that the Barney's Trash say Barney's new york on them and also the "trash" on them is more exclusive to Barneys. (ie. the Barney's trash).
> 
> I have seen the regular CL trash have glitter on the toe and straps.


Thanks, I wasn't sure if that was just a Barneys thing.


----------



## Speedah

Anyone know the name of these and how the sizing runs?


----------



## laureenthemean

Speedah said:


> Anyone know the name of these and how the sizing runs?


These are called the Glamissima.  Sorry, don't know about sizing.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

anyone know anything about these shoes, she wore them recently. i lightened the picture a little.


----------



## LavenderIce

I know the flat version of this shoe runs very wide.  I don't know about this version.



Speedah said:


> Anyone know the name of these and how the sizing runs?


----------



## LavenderIce

I posted this in the celeb thread, but meant to put it here first, are these the Piros on Rihanna?  I thought the shaft was supposed to be roomier?


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> I posted this in the celeb thread, but meant to put it here first, are these the Piros on Rihanna?  I thought the shaft was supposed to be roomier?


Looks like the Piros since there is ruching and the shaft height.  It looks like there is some extra room in the front and back?


----------



## LavenderIce

I was imagining it to be slouchier and roomier.  Looks like there is a little extra room, but not much because I do not think Rihanna's calves are big.  I was hoping it would be what I imagined it to be so that those who can't fit into the current CL boots could make the Piros work.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yeah, her pictures do worry me a bit, but I think they could still work for a large calf (such as mine).  I will take the rest of this to the chat thread!


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Laureen* and *Lav*!


----------



## MichelleD

..cant get images to post correctly, will try later


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Your links go to a DvF top.


----------



## MichelleD

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Your links go to a DvF top.




WTH?  I'm not sure how hat happened but you answered my questions in another thread. I guess I should go to bed now.SMH

Thanks again!!


----------



## jkaton3

Does anyone know the style name of these three? 
One is a yellow snakeskin louboutin, an older style, the others are ankle boots and tall toggle leather boots
















thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Speedah

The first ones are Palace Zeppas I believe but I don't know what the others are.


----------



## jkaton3

Speedah said:


> The first ones are Palace Zeppas I believe but I don't know what the others are.



Thanks Speedah! I did some research and the tall boot is probably Alta Piga in brown leather? Not sure!

The low wedge boot is a CL boot I've NEVER SEEN BEFORE! It came from a woman I know who works at Vogue so maybe she gets styles that weren't mass produced!? Anyone seen them before??? 

I believe these are all from 2005 season.


----------



## Cerina

I've seen those wedge boots on this forum not long ago, just not sure where.. I'll check around and see what I can find. Anyways, I'm sure one of the ladies in here can help you...


----------



## Cerina

Edit: Found it, the wedge boots are called Rossignol


----------



## jkaton3

Cerina said:


> Edit: Found it, the wedge boots are called Rossignol



Cerina, did I mention you're a GENIUS? thanks and do you confirm that the tall boots are Alta Piga? 

thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cerina

Hehe, thanks I think they have a higher heel than the Alta Piga, and the shape of the heel looks a bit different too. But it could be a higher heel version, of course. Hope someone knows for sure, but atleast you've get 2 out of 3


----------



## Speedah

I've never seen these, anyone have any ideas what they are?








Heck, just for funsies what are these? They make me laugh.


----------



## tall_beach_girl

Hi Ladies, could any of you tell me what the style name of these are?

I think they are called Delcozip but i'm not sure. Also are they still available anywhere? 

Regards,

Karen


----------



## laureenthemean

tall_beach_girl said:


> Hi Ladies, could any of you tell me what the style name of these are?
> 
> I think they are called Delcozip but i'm not sure. Also are they still available anywhere?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Karen


Yup, these are the Decolzep.


----------



## LucyQ

Can anyone put a name to these?

I'm thinking of a bid..... before my credit cards get locked up for a long time 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

And does anyone know how the sizing goes with them?

Just seen the post asking for pics instead of links, so here goes


----------



## hya_been

So which wedge is this?  I've only managed to rule some out - it's not the 100mm Miss Boxe, the Peanut or the Minimette.


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> So which wedge is this?  I've only managed to rule some out - it's not the 100mm Miss Boxe, the Peanut or the Minimette.


They look like the Miminette to me.


----------



## hya_been

laureenthemean said:


> They look like the Miminette to me.



Does it come it different heel heights?  I've only seen the short like 1, maybe 1.5" Miminette.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I thought they only came in a 70mm height.  I saw the listing and the seller said the heel was 2.75 inches, which is about 70mm.


----------



## hya_been

Baha.  You're so right Laureen, I don't know what pair I was thinking of instead of the Miminettes because I thought the heel was much lower, but they are definitely the same cut as these Miminettes.  So you're completely right.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

I just purchased these lovely purple suede/gold trim Loubie's on eBay (thanks VeryStylishGirl!). What are they called?
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIST...3%3A5|294%3A30


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi Ladies, does anyone know what style these are?  And how the sizing runs?  Thanks!!


----------



## arozena66

and where do I go to have help with sizing for this style?

TA AGAIN!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*chelleybelley*, I believe those are Yoyo Zeppas.  They are 1/2 size up


----------



## laureenthemean

arozena66 said:


> and where do I go to have help with sizing for this style?
> 
> TA AGAIN!


These are the Steva.  Sizing thread is here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...n-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020-new-post.html


----------



## sunkist_baby

*arozena*, those are the Stevas.  IIRC they are also 1/2 size up


----------



## sunkist_baby

laureen beat me to it!


----------



## jkaton3

I'm sure these have been posted before, does anyone know the style name? please remind me! Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

^I think they're the Lastic.


----------



## JetSetGo!

You're right on, Lav!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Zoe Bradley said:


> I just purchased these lovely purple suede/gold trim Loubie's on eBay (thanks VeryStylishGirl!). What are they called?
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIST...3%3A5|294%3A30



Could you post the pic, so the image will last after the auction is gone?


----------



## jkaton3

LavenderIce said:


> ^I think they're the Lastic.



thank you!


----------



## arozena66

laureenthemean said:


> These are the Steva.  Sizing thread is here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...n-louboutin-sizing-guide-201020-new-post.html


awesome!


----------



## arozena66

sunkist_baby said:


> *arozena*, those are the Stevas.  IIRC they are also 1/2 size up



I don't know if I post this here...

when you say 1/2 size up?
if I'm a 39 in CL leather flats, but 40 in patent flats...
And 39.5 in scissor girls, 40 in c'est moi....

39.5 is ok?
coz I'm normally 40 in closed toe CL heels...


----------



## laureenthemean

arozena66 said:


> I don't know if I post this here...
> 
> when you say 1/2 size up?
> if I'm a 39 in CL leather flats, but 40 in patent flats...
> And 39.5 in scissor girls, 40 in c'est moi....
> 
> 39.5 is ok?
> coz I'm normally 40 in closed toe CL heels...


Please post sizing questions in the sizing thread. You'll get more responses there!


----------



## happiegluckie

Hi! Can anybody help me identify these shoes? They're black, satin, and they are pretty low at the sides, if that makes any sense.

Thanks!


----------



## happiegluckie

Okay, I probably should have read "how to post a picture" beforehand.







Hope this works!


----------



## rdgldy

decolt?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, those look like the Decoltissimo to me.


----------



## happiegluckie

Like decolette? Doesn't that have more of an almond toe? Sorry if the picture doesn't show it well, but its really more pointy than an almond toe...


----------



## happiegluckie

WOW, astonished the fast reply. Thanks so much!


----------



## rdgldy

The decolt has a pointy toe.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

anyone know the style name of these? the pic is from net-a-porter. they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Bat ... something? right?


----------



## ashakes

Choo_Freaky said:


> anyone know the style name of these? the pic is from net-a-porter. they are absolutely gorgeous.


*
Batgirl.*


----------



## Choo_Freaky

thank you. are they from a new season?


----------



## Speedah

OMG! I've never seen those but I like them!


----------



## LavenderIce

The Batgirl are in the NM lookbook for fall.


----------



## Speedah

Thanks, *Lav*!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome!  They are listed at $950 and will come in black/silver and aubergine/lilac.


----------



## Speedah

Uh-oh...I'm a sucker for black and silver...:ninja:


----------



## Choo_Freaky

thanks, they are lovely. must get them in black and silver.


----------



## hya_been

Simple 85, 100?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Looks like the 85 to me.


----------



## mizcolon73

any idea on these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## laurenam

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod67940021&eItemId=prod67940021&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fcommon%252Fstore%252Fcatalog%252Ftemplates%252FET1.jhtml%253FNo%253D0%2526N%253D145%2526st%253Ds%2526va%253Dt

I really, really love this style, but I do not know the name. Also, I have seen the shoe in nude, gold, and a light blue. Does anyone know if it comes in any other colors? I am obsessed and I must have these!! Thank you!


----------



## kaeleigh

laurenam said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...T1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D145%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt
> 
> I really, really love this style, but I do not know the name. Also, I have seen the shoe in nude, gold, and a light blue. Does anyone know if it comes in any other colors? I am obsessed and I must have these!! Thank you!


 
I think they are called "Jean paul".
Can anyone 2nd that??

They also come in black.
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...xBQ0svREsgQlJPV04=&season=sale&seasProdID=49I


----------



## LavenderIce

kaeleigh said:


> I think they are called "Jean paul".
> Can anyone 2nd that??
> 
> They also come in black.
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...xBQ0svREsgQlJPV04=&season=sale&seasProdID=49I


 

Yeah, they are called Jean Paul Zeppa.  laurenam, the colors you listed for them are the ones I have seen them in as well.


----------



## laurenam

I love the nude and black. Now I have a decision to make.  Oh man!


----------



## ColdSteel

I bought these lovelies secondhand today for only $60. I'd love to know the name. Gorgeous red velvet with silver glitter dots. They have a 100m heel.


----------



## sara999

those are the matastrass velvet orlato


----------



## ColdSteel

sara999 said:


> those are the matastrass velvet orlato



Thank you very much!


----------



## happiegluckie

Hi friends!

These styles are a little obscure or outdated, so I'm having a lot of trouble identifying them. I *believe* the green ones might be the Sharka, but not sure -can anyone else confirm? As for the others, I've never seen anything like them before, but I dont have as much experience with CLs as some of you other ladies on the board.

Any help you can give would be much appreciated! TIA!

More pics: http://img189.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1142w.jpg




http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4918/img1142w.jpg


----------



## LucyQ

Hi
Can anyone tell me what style thse are please?  They have a 2" heel - does it look as if it's been shortened?

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify001.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify002.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify003.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify004.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify007.jpg


----------



## savvysgirl

LucyQ said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me what style thse are please?  They have a 2" heel - does it look as if it's been shortened?
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify001.jpg
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify002.jpg
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify003.jpg
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify004.jpg
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b264/LQuipment/Identify007.jpg



I know what these are and its bugging me that i cant be confident with my answer but they are along the line of 'Princesse' !


----------



## LucyQ

I remember you saying that before, Savvy, but when I googled Princess I got a completely different style.

I'll away and try googling with the extra "e"


----------



## savvysgirl

For some reason Princesse Mimi is in my head but when i google i cant find anything. I just remember seeing a pink pair on ebay for ages and im sure thats what the seller called them. Someone here will definitely know.


----------



## laureenthemean

*LucyQ*, I am pretty sure those are called the Mini Princess.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^ see, not far off!


----------



## LucyQ

Thanks Savvy & Lauren.  Sweet, ain't they?  Specially for occasions when the feet are suffering from wearing the extra high heels!


----------



## mizcolon73

Any ideas on these???



mizcolon73 said:


> any idea on these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## JetSetGo!

Friendly Reminder: please post pix instead of links in this thread. I ask this so the information will be here once the links no longer work. Thanks.


----------



## mizcolon73

^^^ Sorry..........
















TIA!!


----------



## fashion16

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170347520745&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
I am having a hard time getting the pics from this auction into the thread. I think these are Pigalles. Can anyone validate? TIA!


----------



## kaeleigh

fashion16 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170347520745&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> I am having a hard time getting the pics from this auction into the thread. I think these are Pigalles. Can anyone validate? TIA!


 






   Here you go.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*fashion16* Yep, they're Leopard Pigalles (with a sculpted heel).

*Mizcolon*, sorry, I don't know what they are. Hopefully someone will discover the name. They're cute!


----------



## mizcolon73

Thank you so much....



JetSetGo! said:


> *fashion16* Yep, they're Leopard Pigalles (with a sculpted heel).
> 
> *Mizcolon*, sorry, I don't know what they are. Hopefully someone will discover the name. They're cute!


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## Speedah

^^ That's the Oh My Sling in Beige Grease.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Beige greasepaint oh my slings maybe?


----------



## mizcolon73

^^^^^ thanks alot ladies!!!


----------



## authenticplease

Any idea what these are called?  Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## fashion16

Any idea on the height of the pigalles? The auction says 3 inches...but looks like 75?



JetSetGo! said:


> *fashion16* Yep, they're Leopard Pigalles (with a sculpted heel).
> 
> *Mizcolon*, sorry, I don't know what they are. Hopefully someone will discover the name. They're cute!


----------



## JetSetGo!

fashion16 said:


> Any idea on the height of the pigalles? The auction says 3 inches...but looks like 75?



I could be wrong, but the heel looks like a 85-100m. Hard to say from the angles, but it looks higher than 3 inches. I can't see the details on the box well, but it should say.


----------



## laureenthemean

fashion16 said:


> Any idea on the height of the pigalles? The auction says 3 inches...but looks like 75?


They look like the Pigalle 100, but it depends on how they measured the heel. The heel on my Pigalle 100 actually measures closer to 95mm, but it also depends on the size of the shoe.


----------



## ShoeBunny

Anyone know the story with these? Are they really "mock croc"?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&salenotsupported


----------



## hya_been

I have no idea but could they be ostrich??


----------



## po0hping

^I concur, they are ostrich.


----------



## ShoeBunny

That's what I thought!!! Wow... any idea what the retail is?


----------



## laureenthemean

ShoeBunny said:


> That's what I thought!!! Wow... any idea what the retail is?



I think the retail might have been like $1200, but they were on sale at Barneys for like $300-400.  Or maybe those were the ones with the thin heel, can't remember.  There were quite a few, too; they didn't seem too popular.


----------



## sara999

OMG those are real ostrich. whoever gets that is SO LUCKY. i wish it was my size!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I think I need them and they are my size!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Go, *rdgldy*, go!


----------



## mizcolon73

Ok, ladies...I got these lovelys off of EBAY for $150 including shipping....

What are they???????











I LOVE them!!!! and they fit perfectly!!!

TIA


----------



## meggyg8r

^ They are Trash something! Very cute!!


----------



## laureenthemean

mizcolon73 said:


> Ok, ladies...I got these lovelys off of EBAY for $150 including shipping....
> 
> What are they???????
> 
> I LOVE them!!!! and they fit perfectly!!!
> 
> TIA


They look like the Matador.


----------



## rdgldy

very cute!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, the shape is the Matador. They are adorable, MizColon!!!!


----------



## evanescent

can anyone tell me the difference between sock and eventa mary janes? thanks!


----------



## luckystar07

I would like to know the style and original price of these CL!
Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone knows what these wedges are called?

TIA!


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone know what these are called??

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/clo/1261630352.html

TIA!!!


----------



## kaeleigh

I think they are called Brigitte??



Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone knows what these wedges are called?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## ShoeBunny

anyone know about these? I own them in a different color...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Loubout...QQptZUSQ5fWomenQ5fsQ5fShoesQQsalenotsupported

TIA!


----------



## Blueberry12

kaeleigh said:


> I think they are called Brigitte??


 

Thanx.


----------



## hya_been

So what is the exact style name for these babies and if you happen to know, what colours did they come in - don't think we have a thread for this, so I'm asking here.  I've seen red, orange and camel patent and red suede.  Did they come in a navy blue suede by any chance?!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Are you talking about the Yoyo Zeppa Sling w/ rope platform?


----------



## meggyg8r

I can't see the pic, hya


----------



## JetSetGo!

Me neither.


----------



## hya_been

Ahh it was there when I posted and I refreshed to make sure it was there - Laureen is an absolute genius!  So is the technical name yoyo zeppa slingback?  I wasn't sure cause of the rope...
Here it is.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the Yoyo Zeppa sling w/ rope platform (I'm pretty sure the box just said Yoyo Zeppa, but I can't quite remember).  They also came in navy and yellow patent, and I think navy suede, but I'm not sure.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks Laureen, I think I've finally come up with an UHG (even though I detest that acronym).  I've never seen them vaguely around my size though, or in navy, but I can dream!!


----------



## Souzie

Does anyone know what these are called? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300330818723&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_720wt_1084


----------



## kaeleigh

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Those are the Yoyo Zeppa sling w/ rope platform (I'm pretty sure the box just said Yoyo Zeppa, but I can't quite remember). They also came in navy and yellow patent, and I think navy suede, but I'm not sure.


 

They also come in Orange and Tan patent. Laureen had to tell me the name too after I bought them.


----------



## mscawaii

Hi ladies,

Are these pigalles? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat21850737

I'm really sorry... I can't seem to paste the picture here.. But can anyone help me? TIA!!


----------



## hya_been

Those might be the piaf, but I'm only saying that because I know the piaf came in that oxblood colour.  Wait for a second opinion.


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think you're right, Hya.


----------



## JetSetGo!

xsouzie said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300330818723&_trksid=p2759.l1259&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_720wt_1084




Hmmmm. Not sure. They are almost like flat Spartenval.


----------



## mscawaii

Thanks ladies!! I thought those might be oxblood pigalles... sigh...


----------



## LucyQ

xsouzie said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?
> 
> White Louboutin Flat Sandal - 35.5 - eBay (item 300330818723 end time Jul-19-09 10:22:01 PDT)


 
I saw them somewhere described as Planet - could that be it?


----------



## Souzie

^^ That might explain those metal balls...hehe..the seller won't ship to Canada, so sucks to be me.


----------



## julies*shoes

mscawaii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Are these pigalles?
> 
> Patent Leather Heel *-* Neiman Marcus
> 
> I'm really sorry... I can't seem to paste the picture here.. But can anyone help me? TIA!!


 
Yes, Hya is right.  They are Piaf 85.  Another tPFer bought them and did a reveal.


----------



## Blueberry12

Does anyone know what they are called?


BNWOT NEW!! Christian Louboutin Polka Dot WEDGES,37 - eBay (item 390068594338 end time Jul-20-09 13:11:15 PDT)


----------



## hya_been

Menorcas I think!


----------



## jaszmine

^^Menorcas


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## Luv n bags

Can anyone tell me about this shoe? Style name, year, price?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

This is the Leopard Zeppa San Cristal + Kamari. $625 Retail, sold at Neimans.
Runs true to size.
Not sure about the year though.

I just parted with mine


----------



## Blueberry12

Does anyone knows what these are ?



CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN CREAM SNAKE SKIN SANDALS 37.5 UK4.5 on eBay (end time 26-Jul-09 21:07:45 BST)


----------



## Luv n bags

JetSetGo! said:


> This is the Leopard Zeppa San Cristal + Kamari. $625 Retail, sold at Neimans.
> Runs true to size.
> Not sure about the year though.
> 
> I just parted with mine


 

Thanks a million!


----------



## hya_been

Blueberry, don't know if those are actually the Lady Noeuds, but in french it's spelt like this - Noeud- think it means knot


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx, I know that, I was just lasy and copied that from this auction...

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN python Lady Neoud RARE! NIB snake - eBay (item 300331603920 end time Jul-26-09 10:30:15 PDT)



It´s very late in Sweden, didn´t think of the spelling... 

Yes, it means knot.


----------



## Blueberry12

One more, yes, they must be the Lady Noeuds:

CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BLACK LADY NOEUD SNAKE SHOES 39/9 - eBay (item 370229725260 end time Jul-21-09 12:21:26 PDT)


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> Thanx, I know that, I was just lasy and copied that from this auction...


 


I mean lazy.

Sorry.


----------



## hya_been

Pictures were taken in very poor light, seller says they are decolletes, but did the decolletes ever come in burgundy glittart?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those are Decollettes and it's the Red Karey, not Glittart.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks Speedah


----------



## lea114

Dear all, 

I just bought this pair at Stanley Korshak (online) and now I´m desperately waiting for them. 

Could anyone tell me what´s the name of this style? And what´s the height of heel? 

Thanks in advance! 

Lea


----------



## JetSetGo!

These are the O My Sling in Camel Jazz.

ETA: They are 85mm

Enjoy!


----------



## lea114

Thanks a lot for your help. I´m so excited


----------



## GrkOmorfitsa

http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v652/156/97/1381344920/n1381344920_528597_458569.jpg

can anybody tell me about this shoe? what style is it how does it run?


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Based on that photo alone, it looks like the Miss Clichy 140 ankle boots in the new leopard print pony hair.  VERY comfortable when I tried them on.  I found them to be true-to-(CL)-size; did not run small for me.

BTW Saks.com also has a very similar version of that leopard Miss Clichy bootie BUT if you look closely the Saks version has a square-toe.....whereas the Miss Clichy bootie on NAP and NM online (which has the traditional/"old" leopard pony print) all feature the demi-round Miss Clichy toe.  I don't think the one on Saks.com is actually the Miss Clichy bootie (unfortunately they don't specify the style name online so it's all the more confusing till someone buys it and tries it on).


----------



## mizcolon73

what are these? and how do they run?


Christian Louboutin NEW Womens Shoes Sz Eu 40.5 US 10.5 - eBay (item 390071939823 end time Jul-23-09 21:40:15 PDT)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Those are the graffiti Pigalle 100.  They run TTS or 1/2 size up.


----------



## jopapeto

Hello which is the name of this model please.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ decollete zeppa aka decolzep


----------



## laureenthemean

jopapeto said:


> Hello which is the name of this model please.


These are the Decolzep.


----------



## jopapeto

laureenthemean said:


> These are the Decolzep.


 
*Thanks a lot Laureen and **nakedmosher2of3*


----------



## CelticLuv

These were authenticated before and I did win the auction and received the shoes. I was just curious if anyone knew 
1. the style name of these shoes, and
2. about how many years old these shoes are? 

TIA!
Mary Janes

Here's the auction listing (I'm pretty sure I got a good deal):
Christain Louboutin MaryJanes - eBay (item 320395182949 end time Jul-17-09 12:48:21 PDT)


----------



## lv_luva

What style is this?  Anyone know anything about the comfort level?  Thanks.

Patent Platform Pump -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## jaszmine

Feticha.  
Who cares about comfort!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ What she said. :-P 

They actually are like the Lady Page so the toe box is really short and pretty narrow but if you size up too much I'd imagine you'd have heel slippage.


----------



## lv_luva

LOL....you're both right.  don't know what I was smoking


----------



## japskivt

Speedah said:


> ^^ What she said. :-P
> 
> They actually are like the Lady Page so the toe box is really short and pretty narrow but if you size up too much I'd imagine you'd have heel slippage.



ITA! They are fabulous though and I don't think they are uncomfortable.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Is that one to add to the list?


----------



## indypup

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320403697408&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

What are these called?  Are they Isabelle or something else?  Thank you ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

indypup said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320403697408&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> What are these called?  Are they Isabelle or something else?  Thank you ladies!


Those are the Isabelle.


----------



## indypup

Thank you* Laureen*!


----------



## scorpio13

anyone know what these are called? 

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-size-39-9-womans-shoes_W0QQitemZ130320953226QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item1e57bbef8a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## hya_been

My guess was either clichy or ron ron, so what are they please?


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> My guess was either clichy or ron ron, so what are they please?


Hm, they don't look like either to me...


----------



## meggyg8r

fake decolletes?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

meggyg8r said:


> fake decolletes?


 
that's what I was thinking


----------



## hya_been

Ha ha I got tricked by a fake oopsies.  That's why they looked so weird.


----------



## annabis

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...1c0bc1fab2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1064

Does anyone know what this one is called? I deeeesperately want to get myself these! So pretty!!


----------



## laureenthemean

annabis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-LOUBO...1c0bc1fab2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1064
> 
> Does anyone know what this one is called? I deeeesperately want to get myself these! So pretty!!


They're called the Botte Flat Boot, I think.


----------



## annabis

Thank you Laureen!  They're going straight on my wish list!


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> My guess was either clichy or ron ron, so what are they please?


These are the Mia, for reference.


----------



## djpimptress

Can anyone tell me what these are? (I saw these in the celeb thread) Are they declics?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 5981kristin

^^ Those are in fact the Declics in black


----------



## JuneHawk

they are either Declic or Fetisha.  I'm leaning towards Declic though.


----------



## immashoesaddict

hya_been said:


> My guess was either clichy or ron ron, so what are they please?


 
they look very similar to my " miss cool " will have to re check when i get home tho


----------



## ladygogo

Do you know the name of these? Thanks!


----------



## Chins4

^Think that's the Vizu


----------



## ladygogo

Chins4 said:


> ^Think that's the Vizu



Thanks! Chins4!


----------



## hya_been

Declics confuse me with that 120 being 140 and etc... so these are from Saks here's the link.  Are they 120s?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1250189299181&ev19=2:25


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> Declics confuse me with that 120 being 140 and etc... so these are from Saks here's the link.  Are they 120s?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1250189299181&ev19=2:25



Yes, these are the 120s, the lower heel.


----------



## ladygogo

Please ID these CLs


----------



## japskivt

What are these called?


----------



## ashakes

^^^Maggie!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I thought those were the Calypso?


----------



## japskivt

ashakes said:


> ^^^Maggie!



Who's getting them?


----------



## ashakes

Oh maybe? I haven't paid attention to either style to be honest. I just figured it was the Maggie since it has the toe. Maybe there is a difference with materials, etc???

ETA:  I just found pics on my comp that bagmad originally posted and they are the Calypso 160.

The Maggie is the one on saks.com, etc.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yeah, here's the post with pictures of both:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/new-cls-317024-325.html#post11373078


----------



## tiffshorse

Anyone know? They seem older for sure.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Please help! I bought these today!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/49507


----------



## hya_been

Just adding the picture to the thread for future reference.


----------



## honeybunch

Are these the Simple pump 100?


----------



## hya_been

I don't think they're the simple, maybe the clichy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yeah, they're the Clichy.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thanks ladies.  I think they look great.  Do they have a toe box similar to the decollete?  Also, do Louboutin still stock them or are they old now?


----------



## cllover

Does anyone know what these are called?  They look like the Fiorellinos but with big buttons... I wish they had the flower instead.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Pumps-Slingbacks-665-Sz-35-5_W0QQitemZ400068373597QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5d25eeec5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2060wt_964


----------



## laureenthemean

cllover said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?  They look like the Fiorellinos but with big buttons... I wish they had the flower instead.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Pumps-Slingbacks-665-Sz-35-5_W0QQitemZ400068373597QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item5d25eeec5d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2060wt_964



I would guess they are Fiorellinos with the brooches replaced.


----------



## cllover

Thanks Laureen!  I was wondering why the price is lower than usual for Rentme


----------



## meggyg8r

omg, horrifying! That big button does NOT do the Fiorellino justice!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oh horrors! They used drawer pulls on them!


----------



## LavenderIce

honeybunch said:


> ^^Thanks ladies. I think they look great. Do they have a toe box similar to the decollete? Also, do Louboutin still stock them or are they old now?


 
The toe box is not as narrow as the Decollete.  The last time they were carried by the boutiques was last year and they are not even on the SO list anymore.  This season has the platform version called Miss Clichy.  You can still find them here though:

http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_1150/products_id/9843


----------



## honeybunch

^^Many thanks for this info.


----------



## redlittlewing

Does anyone know the name of this one? Saw this in the newest Marie Claire IIRC:


----------



## jessicaxxx

I've been looking everywhere but I can't find any info on these. I'm assuming they're the Fred Flat, but does anybody know if the studded version is/was available?


----------



## meggyg8r

jessicaxxx said:


> I've been looking everywhere but I can't find any info on these. I'm assuming they're the Fred Flat, but does anybody know if the studded version is/was available?


 
These are the Brogues. Sara999 has a pair! She got them on ebay a month or two ago. They are very rare.


----------



## JetSetGo!

redlittlewing said:


> Does anyone know the name of this one? Saw this in the newest Marie Claire IIRC:



These look like the Madame Claude with a Mikamia/Yokamia stud on them! Sorry, I don't know what they are calling them though.


----------



## redlittlewing

^ thanks! that definitely narrows it down for description purposes!


----------



## Speedah

OMG!  I love these! What are they called?


----------



## chelleybelley

The seller has these listed as Decolzeps -- but do these look like Simples to you?  Or am I off?  Thanks!

http://app6.sellersourcebook.com/use...1250550213.jpg

http://app6.sellersourcebook.com/use...1250550215.jpg

http://app6.sellersourcebook.com/use...1250550218.jpg

http://app6.sellersourcebook.com/use...1250550222.jpg


----------



## sarasmith3269

hya_been said:


> Just adding the picture to the thread for future reference.


 
super bourges!


----------



## chelleybelley

Sorry, I just realized my links to the pictures in my previous post didn't work... here is the listing:

They are listed as Nude Patent Decolzep, but they look like Camel Patent Simples to me -- thoughts anyone?  TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380150241750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4334wt_1167


----------



## LavenderIce

chelleybelley said:


> Sorry, I just realized my links to the pictures in my previous post didn't work... here is the listing:
> 
> They are listed as Nude Patent Decolzep, but they look like Camel Patent Simples to me -- thoughts anyone? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...41750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4334wt_1167


 
I think they are 90mm camel patent New Simples.


----------



## chelleybelley

LavenderIce said:


> I think they are 90mm camel patent New Simples.



Thanks *Lavender*!


----------



## cindrella22

Does anybody know the name of these?  I know the auction calls them Miss Gres Patent Peeptoe but nothing comes up when I google!  Thanks


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140341303696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

SCP


----------



## LavenderIce

cindrella22 said:


> Does anybody know the name of these? I know the auction calls them Miss Gres Patent Peeptoe but nothing comes up when I google! Thanks
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140341303696&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> SCP


 

They're called Miss Gres.


----------



## averybojangles

Can anyone tell me the name of these and if you can still purchase them?
Thanks! You are all genius btw!
So jealous of the knowledge!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Those look like the "Peanut"


----------



## cindrella22

LavenderIce said:


> They're called Miss Gres.


 
Thanks so much Lavender!  I bot them on ebay and was kinda second guessing myself as to if they were authentic!

SCP


----------



## rdgldy

Any idea what these are called?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...hoes?hash=item4148906281&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Beaniebeans

Speedah said:


> OMG!  I love these! What are they called?


 Saw these on Ebay and was like "WOW!!"  Looked everywhere for style name, but can't find


----------



## dreachick2384

Anyone know these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300342984004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

They look like the Robocopina, but I've never seen them in that color/material combo. 
Stinas has a pair in the other combo if you want to check them out.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Thanks! I thought they looked familiar.


----------



## evieroserocks

COULD SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT STYLE OF CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN'S THESE ARE?


----------



## as3405

Hi, can anyone tell me what the name of these boots is?? Thank you ;D

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hoes?hash=item1c0c308ab4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LilySatine

Does anyone know the exact name of these? I just called a boutique to know if Supra Fifre (OTK) will alkso come in knee boots, and according to the picture they will, but according to the name they won't...


----------



## Speedah

I could be wrong, *Lily* but I think they're just called the Fifre. Someone chime in if I'm incorrect.


----------



## LilySatine

The SA I got on phone told me he could not find any boot called Fifre, only ankle boot or OTK; here is another picture, I'm sure I found it there but can't find where, the name might be in the original post but I can't find it 

http://i86.servimg.com/u/f86/11/06/85/91/get-at17.jpg


----------



## Nico3327

as3405 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what the name of these boots is?? Thank you ;D
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hoes?hash=item1c0c308ab4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
The listing says that it comes in the original box, so the seller should be able to tell you what the style is (assuming they didn't pull the sticker off the box).


----------



## sarasmith3269

Please help with these!  TIA!


----------



## annemerrick

And these, please....


----------



## LavenderIce

annemerrick said:


> And these, please....


 
I don't know their name, but they look like a low heeled version of the Peniche.


----------



## CLs4eva

What's the name of this style being sold at NM? Thanks!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000cat000141cat14210731cat13030763cat13030775


----------



## Chins4

Think those are the Very Penny


----------



## laureenthemean

as3405 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what the name of these boots is?? Thank you ;D
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...hoes?hash=item1c0c308ab4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



These are the Madison.


----------



## CLs4eva

Thanks Chins.  They're Very Purty!


----------



## annemerrick

Lavendarice....thank you!

If anyone knows the style name, please let me know....


----------



## fonzie_80

Can you please tell me which style is it?
http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...45ee0f68a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182
TIA


----------



## Jenmbraun

Hiiii! Can anyone help me identify these? The only name I've been able to find is _Petal Crepe Satin Sandal_ . Can anyone help please? I'd appreciate it!!!
Also, if anyone owns these have you had any trouble with the petals?

TIA!!!


----------



## sakura

fonzie_80 said:


> Can you please tell me which style is it?
> http://cgi.ebay.it/Christian-Loubou...45ee0f68a0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182
> TIA



They look like the Bruges.


----------



## sakura

Jenmbraun said:


> Hiiii! Can anyone help me identify these? The only name I've been able to find is _Petal Crepe Satin Sandal_ . Can anyone help please? I'd appreciate it!!!
> Also, if anyone owns these have you had any trouble with the petals?
> 
> TIA!!!



They're called Mount Street Flats.


----------



## Jenmbraun

Thank you soooo much, Sakura! I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

LilySatine said:


> Does anyone know the exact name of these? I just called a boutique to know if Supra Fifre (OTK) will alkso come in knee boots, and according to the picture they will, but according to the name they won't...



These are called the Alta Fifre.  SCP has them in black and gray, I believe.


----------



## pangola

Could anyone help me identify these? 

TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

pangola said:


> Could anyone help me identify these?
> 
> TIA!!



I believe these are called the My T Strap.


----------



## pangola

laureenthemean said:


> I believe these are called the My T Strap.




Many thanks, Laureen!!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

bump bump 





sarasmith3269 said:


> Please help with these! TIA!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

can anyone help me identify a pair of louboutins from 2002, kylie minogue (my shoe queen) wore them during her fever tour in 2002, i cant find great screen caps, but it looks like they are black satin and have a tassle/fringing at the side of each shoe.

im sorry the screen caps are so rubbish


----------



## hya_been

Here's a vid - hopefully it'll help in the identification...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hxe2gqKCoU

On a side note, my sister once told me Kylie has really small feet like a US 3 is that true?


----------



## kaeleigh

sarasmith3269 said:


> bump bump


 
They are called: Une Fee


----------



## hya_been

*Kaleigh* is that definitely the spelling because in French 'fille' (pronounced just like fee) means girl so if it was 'une fille' it'd mean a girl...although I just looked up fee in french and apparently it means fairy, so I guess fee could work too.


----------



## kaeleigh

^^ I found them on my favorite style site. I really have no idea and do not speak french at all, so maybe they are wrong and you are right?
I just remember seeing them before when I seached Louboutins to look at outfit ideas.
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/thing?id=3100072


----------



## evieroserocks

I bought these from a Neiman Marcus Clearnce store but they don't have a box. They are from Bergdorf and are priced at $2995. I have no idea what the name of them is-I have checked everywhere! Does anyone have a clue
They are lined with what seems to be shearling.... any info would help...Thanks!
http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/3500/010ek.jpg


----------



## Choo_Freaky

hya_been said:


> Here's a vid - hopefully it'll help in the identification...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hxe2gqKCoU
> 
> On a side note, my sister once told me Kylie has really small feet like a US 3 is that true?


 
kylie does have small feet but the US 3 isnt true, she is a UK 3, which would probably be roughly a US 5-6

EDIT: also thanks for posting the video, i was in such a rush i forgot to link a video to the performance. i hope someone knows the style of them.


----------



## CLs4eva

What style are these and how do they run? thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280399861762


----------



## Chins4

I *think* those are the Alexandra - run about half a size small for me....


----------



## CLs4eva

Thanks Chins!


----------



## hya_been

Just adding a pic of the Alexandra for future reference.


----------



## foxyqt

I found these at Saks yesterday and they were super cute and comfy too! Can someone please help me ID them? Im not sure if they are Simples because the cut is kind of curved at the heel..?






TIA!


----------



## foxyqt

anyone...?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ can u repost? the pics is not showing up.


----------



## JetSetGo!

foxyqt said:


> anyone...?



Maybe call Saks and ask? The names are on the boxes.


----------



## LucyQ

Does anyone know what style these are.... and do they look OK?


----------



## PinkLoubi

hi,I have a pair of CL VINTAGE size 40
x but I do not know the name of the model thank you for your help


----------



## kaeleigh

PinkLoubi said:


> hi,I have a pair of CL VINTAGE size 40
> x but I do not know the name of the model thank you for your help


 
According to the rules, you can not mention that you are selling/buying anything on here.


----------



## PinkLoubi

OK i'm sorry

I just want to know the name of the modele.
It is the good place?


----------



## kaeleigh

PinkLoubi said:


> OK i'm sorry
> 
> I just want to know the name of the modele.
> It is the good place?


 
Yes this is good I am trying to find it... no luck yet.


----------



## laureenthemean

LucyQ said:


> Does anyone know what style these are.... and do they look OK?



These are the Passmule.


----------



## LucyQ

Thanks Laureen - your knowledge is awesome!


----------



## hya_been

So I know these are the lady lynch but what's the name of the colour please?


----------



## Nico3327

^Plum?


----------



## laureenthemean

hya_been said:


> So I know these are the lady lynch but what's the name of the colour please?



These are the Lady Page in Oxblood.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks Laureen can't believe I accidentally called them the Lady Lynch, I'm doing well!


----------



## RaTheCat

Ladies, I just bought these shoes. Can you tell me the style name? Thank you!

http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/stor...de=TSE&Product_Code=13082-00041&Category_Code=


----------



## LavenderIce

RaTheCat said:


> Ladies, I just bought these shoes. Can you tell me the style name? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.turnaboutshoppe.com/stor...e=TSE&Product_Code=13082-00041&Category_Code=


 
I think they're the Cynthia.


----------



## RaTheCat

^^ Thank you!


----------



## Alice1979

Any idea what style these are? Don't think they were fake.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...C&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63


----------



## Charmosa

Does anyone know the style of these ones?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390101866615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

PS - I bought them after having them authenticated.  We were travelling so I missed the end of the auction but the seller still sold to them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Alice1979 said:


> Any idea what style these are? Don't think they were fake.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...C&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63



These aren't fake, but I can't remember the name! Ugh! 
Yoohoo,* Laureeeen!*


----------



## laureenthemean

Alice1979 said:


> Any idea what style these are? Don't think they were fake.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...C&itu=UCI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63



I think the flat version was called the Maria?  Not sure...


----------



## Aikandy

Does anyone know when the Camouflage pony hair Pigalle came out?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I think that was Fall of 07.


----------



## Aikandy

Thanks!


----------



## Charmosa

Does anyone know what style these are???  Laureen??  JetSetGo?





Charmosa said:


> Does anyone know the style of these ones?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390101866615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> PS - I bought them after having them authenticated. We were travelling so I missed the end of the auction but the seller still sold to them.


----------



## Baggaholic

Hi! 

I have had these shoes for some time. In the beginning before I totally went crazy over CL shoes I used to buy shoes and throw away the boxes never bothering to get the name of the shoe.

Please help identify....

I call these my Witch shoes but I really want to know the name






These are so old. 





These are kitten heels and have a metallic pink insole










Thank you girls in advance for the help


----------



## PinkLoubi

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Hi girls Anybody knows the name of the model CL ?
please
thanks


----------



## Chins4

^Think those are the Guizine


----------



## PinkLoubi

Chins4 said:


> ^Think those are the Guizine


 
thanks


----------



## nepenthe

I am not sure, if this this is the right thread for this question, but I own this shoe and would like to know, when this older style (May fair Burma silver) first came out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260499140005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Any ideas?
Thank you so much!


----------



## PinkLoubi

I have 2 CL's vintage.
Anybody knows their names?

1- pink and fabric :












2- gold 











thank


----------



## laureenthemean

Baggaholic said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have had these shoes for some time. In the beginning before I totally went crazy over CL shoes I used to buy shoes and throw away the boxes never bothering to get the name of the shoe.
> 
> Please help identify....
> 
> I call these my Witch shoes but I really want to know the name
> 
> These are so old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are kitten heels and have a metallic pink insole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you girls in advance for the help



Can't help w/ the others, but the pink ones are called the Blade Runner and the clear ones are the Mula Clou, I think.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Laureen, thanks for naming the Bladerunner. I looked everywhere. I was so sure I could fine them. Now that you've said what they are, they are so perfectly named!


----------



## hya_been

nepenthe said:


> I am not sure, if this this is the right thread for this question, but I own this shoe and would like to know, when this older style (May fair Burma silver) first came out.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260499140005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thank you so much!



There's a picture of the box in this listing. I think the style name is on it.
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/j_li...Christian_Louboutin_Metallic___PVC_Sandals_NI


----------



## JetSetGo!

nepenthe said:


> I am not sure, if this this is the right thread for this question, but I own this shoe and would like to know, when this older style (May fair Burma silver) first came out.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260499140005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Any ideas?
> Thank you so much!



I'm just guessing here, but I would think around 2004-2005


----------



## Baggaholic

laureenthemean said:


> Can't help w/ the others, but the pink ones are called the Blade Runner and the clear ones are the Mula Clou, I think.



Blade runner! That's it. I remember now!  Thank you!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me with these?  I can't figure out which style they are.  TIA!


----------



## madamepink

Hi all! Need help with this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250522170745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## laureenthemean

madamepink said:


> Hi all! Need help with this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250522170745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These are the Goya.


----------



## madamepink

Thanx a bunch!


----------



## lichda

Anyone recognize these?  They are red velvet....


----------



## lichda

or these?  they look like a triclo wedge.


----------



## sparkling*diva

Hi, can someone identify this style for me please ? I want to see if i can find some pictures somewhere of someone wearing them so i can see what they look like on 

TIA xxx


----------



## stassy

Could someone please post a picture of a shoe called Lady Sling? I was talking to a SA at David's today and they say they have that shoe in a nude-ish colour. I tried googling, and searching the reference library and couldn't find one.


----------



## Miss_Q

Are these YouYou's or Lady Claudes?


----------



## karwood

Miss_Q said:


> Are these YouYou's or Lady Claudes?


 

Those are the YouYou

Lady Claude





VS.


YouYou


----------



## laureenthemean

Miss_Q said:


> Are these YouYou's or Lady Claudes?



I think they're the Yoyo.


----------



## Miss_Q

karwood said:


> Those are the YouYou


 
Thank you! I had to make sure my SA was right.


----------



## Mcqueen78

Anyone know the name of these louboutins? Thanks!!!


----------



## karwood

Mcqueen78 said:


> Anyone know the name of these louboutins? Thanks!!!


 
I think that style is called "Resort"


----------



## Nieners

I need to know what these are and where I can get them  Anyone?


----------



## mlbags

Without realising the existence of this thread, I put mine on the general section
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/my-first-but-whats-her-name-can-you-526021.html

Can someone please let me know the name of my very first pair of CLs?
The description on its box simply says '_70 R/T Pump in Metal Patent Calf_'.
Anyone?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chins4

^Looks like a Simple Pump with 70mm heel to me


----------



## MissPrivé

^ agree!


----------



## erinmiyu

anyone know the style name of these?


----------



## Purrrfect

Love this thread - just went through the whole thing and the shoes are great!
This should be a sticky for certain.


----------



## authenticplease

Does anyone know the name of this style!  I have seen them with the d'orsay back but never the ankle wrap/tie combo.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item45ef4884e4


----------



## nepenthe

I fell in love with those yesterday! Does anyone know the name of this style? Are these just Sixties flats? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

nepenthe said:


> I fell in love with those yesterday! Does anyone know the name of this style? Are these just Sixties flats? TIA!



These are the Hervette.


----------



## nepenthe

^^
You're a genius, Laureen, thank you!


----------



## siserilla

This style looks so familiar but I can't figure out what it is. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item19b7ec7587


----------



## laureenthemean

siserilla said:


> This style looks so familiar but I can't figure out what it is. TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item19b7ec7587



I think these are the Wherever.


----------



## LittleGEM

Can you help I.D these please


----------



## carlinha

LittleGEM said:


> Can you help I.D these please



those are electric blue suede rolandos, but those pics look a little suspicious (fake) to me....


----------



## JetSetGo!

Yes, that's a fake pair for sure.


----------



## LittleGEM

Fake oh nooo was hoping they were real good job I haven't paid for them the seller said there were Eugenie's but all I could see for eugenie style was satin embellished shoes on here!
Here's another pic!

was suspicious as seller said she no longer has box with some lame excuse that her daughter used it for school!


----------



## carlinha

LittleGEM said:


> Fake oh nooo was hoping they were real good job I haven't paid for them the seller said there were Eugenie's but all I could see for eugenie style was satin embellished shoes on here!
> Here's another pic!
> 
> was suspicious as seller said she no longer has box with some lame excuse that her daughter used it for school!



ugh they couldn't even get the style name right!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi Ladies, what style is this?  TIA!!


----------



## laureenthemean

chelleybelley said:


> Hi Ladies, what style is this?  TIA!!



These are the Bourge.


----------



## laxnyvr

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190352290331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Hi! What is the name of this pair? TIA!


----------



## PyAri

Hi Ladies,

What are these?


----------



## lilmissb

I'm absolutely devastated I missed out on these cute as a button flats and I wanted to know what style they are.

And if anyone sees them please let me know!!!


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

Do you think these are a clichy style or Ron Ron ? I can't decide 

Thanks !


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Clichy!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ look like a clichy to me.


----------



## hya_been

*Aeross* I think they're called the Elodie

Edit: Can't read the box, but the seller is calling them the Elodie and I think this pair is the same style.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...omen_s_Shoes?hash=item414aebbcc7#ht_500wt_976


----------



## aeross

Thank you ladies


----------



## Stephanie***

I was told that these arent mad mary janes about the strap! so what style are these?





They got the strap at the ankle! Are these Mads?


----------



## cindy74

hi are these simples ?
http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150388050901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## cindy74

and these
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ESCARPINS-CHRIST...etements_ChaussuresFemmes?hash=item3357c4fe8f


----------



## savvysgirl

*Stephanie*, they are called Mads .. like *hya* said! 

*Cindy*, first ones are Simples and second are Clichy (120s)


----------



## Stephanie***

savvysgirl said:


> *Stephanie*, they are called Mads .. like *hya* said!
> 
> *Cindy*, first ones are Simples and second are Clichy (120s)


 
Thanks! Just wanted to be sure that I can shine in front of my haters


----------



## savvysgirl

You go shine girlie! Flash those red soles to the haters, hehe


----------



## cindy74

thanks


----------



## inverved




----------



## Speedah

^^ That looks like a runway style of some sort- a variation of the Sigourney bootie but I don't know the name.


----------



## nillacobain

Any idea? TIA


----------



## KoutureKitty

Can anyone tell me of these are the old VP style or the newer one that is cut lower?

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...ve-peep-toe-pumps/SEARCH/305807901/detail.fly

Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^Not sure what you mean by cut lower. This is the classic VP AFAIK.


----------



## KoutureKitty

^^ Thanks I think I had misinformation about the cut being different


----------



## hya_been

I think *KK *means from that thread by *Jap* about the changed cut of the VP.  *KK* I believe Bluefly has a really good return policy so you could always return them if they don't fit.


----------



## laureenthemean

nillacobain said:


> Any idea? TIA



Guitoune, I think.


----------



## Mandalay

Does anyone know the name of the Mary Janes on the left side, second last row, middle; and the single on right side, second row, on the left?

They remind me of the Wallis, but the toe box seems to be a little different ... more like Ron Ron's oder the Lady Lynch ...



sara999 said:


>


----------



## laureenthemean

Mandalay said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Mary Janes on the left side, second last row, middle; and the single on right side, second row, on the left?
> 
> They remind me of the Wallis, but the toe box seems to be a little different ... more like Ron Ron's oder the Lady Lynch ...



I think those are the Wallis Zeppa, they're like the Wallis but with a platform and wedge.


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> Guitoune, I think.


 
Thanks


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! got these cuties and just wondering what style they are.. seller says they are reminiscent of the lova heels, but they are the 1 3/4" wedge. thanks in advance!!  

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/erinmiyu/items/9478944


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> Any idea? TIA





GUITOUNE 

They have them in white at Browns.
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/62134.htm


----------



## CMP86

I can't find any pictures but they look like an altadama but in a slingback instead of the pump.


----------



## babysweetums

CMP86 said:


> I can't find any pictures but they look like an altadama but in a slingback instead of the pump.


 catenita


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi ladies,

Can anyone identify these? Thanks in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160382790307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## CMP86

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone identify these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160382790307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I'm pretty sure they are fake yoyo zeppas.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

CMP86 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are fake yoyo zeppas.



Thanks for the reply! 

Just out of curiosity, is there anything specific that makes you think they are fake?  I'm pretty sure they're not yoyo zeppa, but the heel and body of the shoe looks a lot like my simple pumps, just with a peep toe and a small platform.


----------



## laureenthemean

louboutinlawyer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone identify these? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160382790307&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



These look real, and they are definitely not the Yoyo Zeppa.  They look like the low-heeled Lady Claude to me.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

laureenthemean said:


> These look real, and they are definitely not the Yoyo Zeppa.  They look like the low-heeled Lady Claude to me.



Thanks, Laureen! I looked up Lady Claude on the Saks website, and I think you're absolutely right. Good call! 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...folder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=1255677854337


----------



## CMP86

I guess its just the way the toe box is so uneven between the two shoes that make it look fake to me.


----------



## laureenthemean

CMP86 said:


> I guess its just the way the toe box is so uneven between the two shoes that make it look fake to me.



You can see in the first picture that the leather on the toe box of the right shoe is bent inward, that's what makes them look so different.


----------



## CMP86

I see what your saying now. I hadn't noticed that the first couple times I looked at the pictures.


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> GUITOUNE
> 
> They have them in white at Browns.
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/62134.htm


 
Thanks.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

laureenthemean said:


> You can see in the first picture that the leather on the toe box of the right shoe is bent inward, that's what makes them look so different.



Yes, they definitely have not been as well cared for as they could have been- certainly not how I treat my Louboutins!! I'm hoping they can be reshaped with some stuffing when they arrive, or that it won't be noticeable when they're on. I think the leather is really soft...

Thanks again for the id, ladies!


----------



## laxnyvr

OMG! can any of you PLEASE identify these?!

They were used in the Marchesa show... Do they have a name? Will they be available through retail?!


----------



## babysweetums

i dont know laxnyvr.....but holy **** are they gorgeous


----------



## babysweetums




----------



## laureenthemean

babysweetums said:


>



Tinata.


----------



## Stephanie***

what style it and do you also know the season?


----------



## CivicGirl

How tall does the nude yoyos (left) look?


----------



## Speedah

Stephanie*** said:


> what style it and do you also know the season?



Those are the Zippette or Zipette. I'm not sure how to spell it.  Not sure of the season...maybe SS09?



CivicGirl said:


> How tall does the nude yoyos (left) look?



Look like 100mm to me but it's a little hard to tell from that angle.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Speedah said:


> Those are the Zippette or Zipette. I'm not sure how to spell it.  Not sure of the season...maybe SS09?


 

Those arn't the Zippette... They are the Bouclette.


----------



## Speedah

^^ Woops. You're right- I always mix those two up. :shame:


----------



## Stephanie***

Thanks *nakedmosher2of3* and *Speedah*!!!

Does the Bouclette have REAL animal hair?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stephanie*** said:


> Thanks *nakedmosher2of3* and *Speedah*!!!
> 
> Does the Bouclette have REAL animal hair?


 
Yea I think it's pony.


----------



## laxnyvr

laxnyvr said:


> OMG! can any of you PLEASE identify these?!
> 
> They were used in the Marchesa show... Do they have a name? Will they be available through retail?!



:bump:

Just wanted to bump this - does anyone know? TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

laxnyvr said:


> :bump:
> 
> Just wanted to bump this - does anyone know? TIA



Sometimes runway shoes don't have names.  I have a pair and on the box it just says "Shoe 1."


----------



## CMP86

What style is this?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1260771344507&ev19=1:40


----------



## laureenthemean

CMP86 said:


> What style is this?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1260771344507&ev19=1:40



These are the YouYou.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Hi ladies! If you know this style name and/or availability can you help??

I thought it was the Miss Clichy but it's shorter- more of a true ankle booty- the miss clichy booty comes up higher.


----------



## babysweetums

those are cute, ive never seen them before though??


----------



## babysweetums

also i was wondering if someone could help me with a tricky one...i dont have a picture but its a louboutin shoe from either 1 or 2 years ago that the style i think started with an M and it was a completly exagerrated toe cleavage shoe, it was a regular 4in round toe pump but the toe cleavage was huge i think it only had like 1inch of toe coverage and the rest was out,,, goodness for the life of me i cant remember the nammeee does anyone remember this shoe? thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

babysweetums said:


> also i was wondering if someone could help me with a tricky one...i dont have a picture but its a louboutin shoe from either 1 or 2 years ago that the style i think started with an M and it was a completly exagerrated toe cleavage shoe, it was a regular 4in round toe pump but the toe cleavage was huge i think it only had like 1inch of toe coverage and the rest was out,,, goodness for the life of me i cant remember the nammeee does anyone remember this shoe? thanks so much!



Maudissimo:


----------



## sara999

beat me to it laureen!


----------



## babysweetums

Ahhhh you rock thats it!!!! Now the hard part, where do i find them....hmmmm =)


----------



## babysweetums

Seriously wow, you girls are amazing, you know louboutins inside and out =) thank you girls


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> Ahhhh you rock thats it!!!! Now the hard part, where do i find them....hmmmm =)


 
I think your only chance is ebay ?!


----------



## Stephanie***

what style are these:

*1. *





*2. *





and this
*3.*


----------



## laureenthemean

Stephanie*** said:


> what style are these:
> 
> *1. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> *3.*



The first one is the Legionana.


----------



## babysweetums

clichy? decollete? whats the diffeerence and how can you tell? thanks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ that looks like a ron ron to me


----------



## sara999

the difference between a clichy and a decollete is the toe shape and heel shape. clichy have more of a pencil heel (traditionally) while decolletes are more graduated, growing thinner toward the heel tap


----------



## babysweetums

thanks sara, so that one i posted is a ronron?


----------



## sara999

yes those are ronrons. the decollete has a bit more of a gentle point to it..if you look at the reference library pictures side by side it helps demonstrate the differences more clearly


----------



## laureenthemean

There's a good comparison picture here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-ron-and-other-pump-315024-4.html#post6871713


----------



## sara999

thanks laureen, you're so efficient!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stephanie*** said:


> what style are these:
> 
> *2. *



Materna


----------



## Mandalay

Can someone help me with these ..?

I think they are from 2006/2007: 





Thank you!!


----------



## babysweetums

Thanks sara and thanks lauren, that link was so helpful =) your the best!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stephanie*** said:


> and this
> *3.*



Chaperon


----------



## laureenthemean

Mandalay said:


> Can someone help me with these ..?
> 
> I think they are from 2006/2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



I believe these are the Pour Anne Marie.


----------



## a_mo

Kim Kardashian is sellin a pair CL's size 37.5. Current bid $61!! Thought I would share!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200418905480


----------



## OrangeFizz

I know these are biancas, but I don't know what color they are....Anyone know?
http://coolspotters.com/actresses/rachel-bilson/and/shoes/christian-louboutin-bianca-platform-pump


----------



## Speedah

^^ Kind of looks like Marron Glace but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Could be the Aubergine. It varies a lot depending on the light. I have some towards the end of my collection thread (linked below).


----------



## e_nmn_m

Anyone recognize this?


----------



## Aniski

Hi!  I was wondering if anyone knew what these are?
christianlouboutinlondon.com/images/Satin_Dorsays_Black.jpg


----------



## carlinha

Aniski said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if anyone knew what these are?
> christianlouboutinlondon.com/images/Satin_Dorsays_Black.jpg



those are the Bow T Dorcets


----------



## meggyg8r

Aniski said:


> Hi!  I was wondering if anyone knew what these are?
> christianlouboutinlondon.com/images/Satin_Dorsays_Black.jpg



Those are FAKES. Do not buy from that site.


----------



## cindy74

are these ron ron glitters


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes


----------



## cindy74

thanks naked are these the new ron rons from this year  i found them at matches .


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I believe those are from the fall collection? Could be wrong though.


----------



## cindy74

ok thank you the sizing is soo messed up thats why im asking


----------



## hya_been

^^Cindy I'd post in the 2009/10 Sizing thread since someone in there should know whether the glitter ron rons are the new sizing, my guess is yes, but I'm not sure.


----------



## lolakitten

Can anyone Id these:

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2009-09-22-louboutin.jpg
http://www.richandskinnyjeans.com/store/productimages/regular/1001_twilight_vintage_l.jpg

I really love thses... are they still available anywhere you think? I've only seen the taller ones...

Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Links don't work. You can download and attach them so we can have a reference after the links expire.


----------



## lolakitten

^^^

Here's the pics...


----------



## Aniski

carlinha said:


> those are the Bow T Dorcets



Thanks Carlinha!


----------



## Aniski

meggyg8r said:


> Those are FAKES. Do not buy from that site.



Thanks for the warning.  I only wanted to show people what the shoe looked like but its good to know that I should stay away from there.  How can you tell they are fakes?


----------



## kaeleigh

Aniski said:


> Thanks for the warning. I only wanted to show people what the shoe looked like but its good to know that I should stay away from there. How can you tell they are fakes?


 
You can post items here.  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...te-these-louboutins-read-1st-post-518935.html

The ladies are awesome and always willing to help.


----------



## Mittens34

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24660734


----------



## Speedah

^^ Square toe Decollete.


----------



## Mittens34

Speedah said:


> ^^ Square toe Decollete.



Thank you Speedah.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Decollete 368 (square toe)
Decollete 868 (almond toe)


----------



## Mittens34

JetSetGo! said:


> Decollete 368 (square toe)
> Decollete 868 (almond toe)



Thanks so much JetSet. Now I know the difference. This really helps.


----------



## diamond*sparkle

anyone knows what these are called? thanks!


----------



## kohckamyxa

I would like to know what are those called.


----------



## babysweetums

^ differa


----------



## kohckamyxa

Thank you.


----------



## JetSetGo!

lolakitten said:


> ^^^
> 
> Here's the pics...



These are the Miss bootie in Leopard.


----------



## Mittens34

What style is this CL? Are they TTS?

Thanks


----------



## laureenthemean

Mittens34 said:


> What style is this CL? Are they TTS?
> 
> Thanks



I think these are the Lady Page with the bow cut off.


----------



## Mittens34

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are the Lady Page with the bow cut off.




Thank you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are the Lady Page with the bow cut off.


 
Why would you do a thing like that!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Why would you do a thing like that!!!



I don't know!  I saw the listing and the velvet part was an uneven shape, like someone cut it.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rdgldy

I thought that was what they did.  How horrible!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> I don't know! I saw the listing and the velvet part was an uneven shape, like someone cut it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


 
Looks like the bow was peeled off? You can see where the glue used to be ... so sad


----------



## adeana

Horrible and pretty foolish too, especially if you thought there was a chance you would sell them. :weird:


----------



## carlinha

sadly *nerdy*, *natassha* and i saw a display LP shoe at barneys with the bow removed... and they kept it there on display as if it was supposed to be like that!!!  we were appalled and natassha told them to remove it


----------



## authenticplease

Oh no, that is horrible....poor shoe!  I don't know why people do that....I remember someone here a while back was wanting to take the bows off of their Joli Noeud.


----------



## Speedah

I asked the seller when those were listed a while back if the bow was removed (and why) and they said there was no evidence of it.  Really? I can see it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Speedah said:


> I asked the seller when those were listed a while back if the bow was removed (and why) and they said there was no evidence of it.  Really? I can see it!


 
NO EXIDENCE?! Yea ohhh those glue spots? and the cut off bow? Ohhh they came like that


----------



## Mittens34

I had emailed the seller yesterday for the style of this CL and the insole measurements, but he never responded. Now that I know they are the Lady Page and missing the bow I will not be bidding on them.


----------



## babysweetums

delic? thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

babysweetums said:


> delic? thanks!



These are the Declic 140.


----------



## thithi

What are these called?  They're cute!


----------



## Norcal510

Does anyone know when these came out??? Thanks!

http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/98636...RISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Flat_Espadrille_sandals.jpg


----------



## Vodkaine

I start to think that thse are Versace's... what do you think ?

http://yfrog.com/0ykatep


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Vodkaine said:


> I start to think that thse are Versace's... what do you think ?
> 
> http://yfrog.com/0ykatep


 
these are louboutins. I don't know the style name.


----------



## hya_been

Vodkaine said:


> I start to think that thse are Versace's... what do you think ?
> 
> http://yfrog.com/0ykatep



I think they were made for J Mendel.  They were not produced for retail sale.


----------



## hya_been

These might be the Spectator, but I'm not certain.


thithi said:


> What are these called?  They're cute!
> 
> shoplindasstuff.com/pics/2009-12-23/192.JPG


----------



## honeyspice

Hi ladies! Does anyone know what style these are called? Do they run TTS in old sizing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LavenderIce

Norcal510 said:


> Does anyone know when these came out??? Thanks!
> 
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/98636...RISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_Flat_Espadrille_sandals.jpg


 
I think those are current season.  I saw them at Saks.  They come in grey as well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

honeyspice said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know what style these are called? Do they run TTS in old sizing? Thanks in advance!



I believe these are the Miss Tick. Not sure about sizing. My guess is they run at least a half size small.


----------



## honeyspice

Thanks *Jetsetgo*! So they are cousins of Miss Tack?  I'll check sizing thread for more info, thanks a lot!


----------



## Norcal510

Thanks LavenderIce!!!


----------



## elfgirl

What are these? They're new on the Neimans site, but of course they don't put the style names on their listings...


----------



## Vodkaine

Thanks for your replies ladies EDITED =D


----------



## babysweetums

they were made for the j mendel runway


----------



## kikidots

Hi Ladies,
I popped into NMLC last night at the Camarillo outlets and saw these babies but have no idea what the style name was. I was also perplexed on how the clasp was supposed to work - it must have been missing another piece?.... :/ They were too big and I didn't buy them but i do really like the T strap/peep toe combo. Thx!


----------



## laureenthemean

kikidots said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I popped into NMLC last night at the Camarillo outlets and saw these babies but have no idea what the style name was. I was also perplexed on how the clasp was supposed to work - it must have been missing another piece?.... :/ They were too big and I didn't buy them but i do really like the T strap/peep toe combo. Thx!



They look like the Ernesta Plateau, but I think they might be fake.


----------



## LilySatine

elfgirl said:


> What are these? They're new on the Neimans site, but of course they don't put the style names on their listings...




Those are Luly !

Please, does someone know the leather on these? The box says "Javas Fango oro", I've seen them listed as ostrich on ebay but they look like a kind of golden lizard to me. TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ thos look like lizard ernestas to me


----------



## kikidots

laureenthemean said:


> They look like the Ernesta Plateau, but I think they might be fake.


It's funny you should say that because when i was looking at them at the store something seemed off to me about them. I have some more pics (not very good ones - iphone pics) of the sole...I noticed that the imprint of the size and logo on the bottom was barely visible....it just looked weird - not like the ones i own. I would hate for anyone to buy them at a NM store thinking they were authentic and it turns out they are not. What do you think I should do? Go back to the store and tell someone?


----------



## Chins4

Look like lizard En Passant 120?



LilySatine said:


> Those are Luly !
> 
> Please, does someone know the leather on these? The box says "Javas Fango oro", I've seen them listed as ostrich on ebay but they look like a kind of golden lizard to me. TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

kikidots said:


> It's funny you should say that because when i was looking at them at the store something seemed off to me about them. I have some more pics (not very good ones - iphone pics) of the sole...I noticed that the imprint of the size and logo on the bottom was barely visible....it just looked weird - not like the ones i own. I would hate for anyone to buy them at a NM store thinking they were authentic and it turns out they are not. What do you think I should do? Go back to the store and tell someone?



Can you post pictures in the authentication thread just to get some more opinions?  Also, I think there are some pictures in the Reference Library to compare, that would probably help.  The imprints don't really mean much, but you should definitely tell someone.  I was actually headed there this weekend.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Chins4 said:


> Look like lizard En Passant 120?


 
yes you are right chins! I was getting those previous ones that were posted crossed with the en passants ... ush:

Sorry!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ I couldnt for the life of me remember what they were called and it was driving me nuts!!! En Passant 120's


----------



## LilySatine

Yes, but the lizard? Simply lizard golden? I'm confused with this box


----------



## Chins4

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> yes you are right chins! I was getting those previous ones that were posted crossed with the en passants ... ush:
> 
> Sorry!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LilySatine said:


> Yes, but the lizard? Simply lizard golden? I'm confused with this box


 
can you post a photo?


----------



## kikidots

laureenthemean said:


> Can you post pictures in the authentication thread just to get some more opinions?  Also, I think there are some pictures in the Reference Library to compare, that would probably help.  The imprints don't really mean much, but you should definitely tell someone.  I was actually headed there this weekend.


Posting to the authentication thread now w/ all of the pics I took. I quickly went through the ref. library before i posted them but didn't see anything....i will go through it again. Thanks!


----------



## LilySatine

Here are the pictures :


----------



## laureenthemean

Well, according to Yahoo Babelfish, "fango oro" means "mud gold" in Italian.  It didn't translate "javas," so maybe I have the language wrong.


----------



## savvysgirl

Can anyone help with IDing these older style Loubies please? I was trying to help a friend out but pulled a blank with these! TIA!


----------



## rdgldy

not much help, but I believe the second from the bottom is the decoltissimo slingback-I have the same ones with a snakeskin heel.


----------



## elfgirl

LilySatine said:


> Those are Luly !



Thank you! I found them in black at Saks.


----------



## JetSetGo!

savvysgirl said:


> Can anyone help with IDing these older style Loubies please? I was trying to help a friend out but pulled a blank with these! TIA!



Mouflette


----------



## JetSetGo!

LilySatine said:


> Here are the pictures :



I'm fairly sure these are the same color as the O My Slings on Outnet. 
It's a gorgeous metallic Lizard, isn't it??? Someone posted some on eBay a while back and the pix really showed its richness.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68980


----------



## LilySatine

Oh yes the colour looks exactly the same!! So Golden lizard... Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mcqueen78

Does anyone know the name of this style? Is it old?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ qwennissima (sp?)

and yes that's an older style.


----------



## Mcqueen78

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ qwennissima (sp?)
> 
> and yes that's an older style.



 Its spelled Gwenissima, I googled it  THANKS GIRLFRIEND!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

mouflette...omg how adorable are those boots and that name


----------



## Bitstuff

Can anyone ID this style? Thanks in advance.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ Mimimi or something .. i think.


----------



## Bitstuff

savvysgirl said:


> ^^ Mimimi or something .. i think.



Thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm currently searching for the real name so hang fire!

ETA - I believe they are called Mimini


----------



## Aniski

Hello!  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is the style of the shoe on my avatar?  Thanks!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hmmmm... Aniski, where did you find the pic? I hate to say it but it looks like a counterfeit. I could be wrong though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I was thinking the same thing too, *Jet.*


----------



## Aniski

Someone sent it to me.  I was afraid it might be counterfeit but I wanted to know the style nonetheless (if it is a Louboutin style at all!).
I will also ask for more pics and post on the authenticate thread.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## laureenthemean

Aniski said:


> Hello!  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is the style of the shoe on my avatar?  Thanks!!



My guess is that it's supposed to be the Rolando, but it looks very fake to me.


----------



## PyAri

PyAri said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What are these?
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/2961/2205/Purple001_thumb200.jpg


 
I think this one got skipped over.  Any idea on what it is ladies? =)


----------



## Aniski

JetSetGo! said:


> Hmmmm... Aniski, where did you find the pic? I hate to say it but it looks like a counterfeit. I could be wrong though.



Thanks!!


----------



## Aniski

laureenthemean said:


> My guess is that it's supposed to be the Rolando, but it looks very fake to me.



Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

PyAri said:


> I think this one got skipped over.  Any idea on what it is ladies? =)



Link doesn't work for me.  Chances are they weren't skipped over, it's just that no one knew what the name was.


----------



## Newport1

OMG!  What brand of hose are you wearing????  Are they tights or stockings?  They are simply incredible!



LilySatine said:


> Those are Luly !
> 
> Please, does someone know the leather on these? The box says "Javas Fango oro", I've seen them listed as ostrich on ebay but they look like a kind of golden lizard to me. TIA!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies,

I am completely new to TPF and relatively new to CLs. But thusfar am loving both! This could be the beginning of a new addiction. 

I have acquired a few pairs recently that I am unsure of the names. Hopefully you can help me out! TIA! 

Yoyos?


----------



## Speedah

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am completely new to TPF and relatively new to CLs. But thusfar am loving both! This could be the beginning of a new addiction.
> 
> I have acquired a few pairs recently that I am unsure of the names. Hopefully you can help me out! TIA!
> 
> Yoyos?









*I believe these are Yoyos maybe You Yous? I always mix them up *






*Balustrina or something like that. *






*Not sure of these, they're an older style*






*Decollete Zeppa (aka Decolzep)*





*
Simple 100s
*


----------



## laureenthemean

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am completely new to TPF and relatively new to CLs. But thusfar am loving both! This could be the beginning of a new addiction.
> 
> I have acquired a few pairs recently that I am unsure of the names. Hopefully you can help me out! TIA!



I believe those light blue ones are actually the Mia.


----------



## Bitstuff

What is the older style that looks like the Tres Decollete (attached for reference)?

It's a regular pump, no straps. I've seen it on ebay about once, and a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing them, I believe. I'd love to try hunt down a pair.


----------



## sara999

maudissimo


----------



## Bitstuff

sara999 said:


> maudissimo



That's fantastic! Thank you so much


----------



## Jönathan

Speaking of Sarah Michelle Gellar

What style CL is she wearing in this pic from 2007. 







I've never seen anyone else wearing these.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ that's the maudissimo


----------



## Mcqueen78

Hi Ladies! Know the name of these babies??


----------



## nillacobain

Mcqueen78 said:


> Hi Ladies! Know the name of these babies??


 
I think these are the YoYo Zeppa slingbacks with rope platform/heel.


----------



## Mcqueen78

nillacobain said:


> I think these are the YoYo Zeppa slingbacks with rope platform/heel.



Thanks very much! XOXO!


----------



## babysweetums

style and heel height please? they look like nude clichy 100 am i right?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Declic 120


----------



## babysweetums

120? really? wow i was way off....hmm


----------



## babysweetums

thanks naked!


----------



## tresjoliex

sorry for such a small pic


----------



## nillacobain

tresjoliex said:


> sorry for such a small pic


 
I saw these on *bay ... Are you sure they are auth?


----------



## tresjoliex

^Do you know the name of them?

I searched for them and all I came up was fakes.

I don't know if they are real or not, that is why I am asking!


----------



## karwood

I remember seeing a similar pic of this style on the authentication thread. I can't remember who, but somebody posted that this CL style did not exist and they were fakes.


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> I remember seeing a similar pic of this style on the authentication thread. I can't remember who, but somebody posted that this CL style did not exist and they were fakes.


 
Thank you Karwood. I was about to write the same thing. I did not see them in the auth thread but shape, color and strass looked off when I saw them on *bay.


----------



## kaeleigh

I know they are still pretty new, but I can't find the name anywhere.  Ladies can you help please?


----------



## sakura

kaeleigh said:


> I know they are still pretty new, but I can't find the name anywhere.  Ladies can you help please?



I think they're called the Laelya.


----------



## kaeleigh

Thanks Sakura!  Just saw that NerdyBirdy has them in a different color


----------



## sakura

kaeleigh said:


> ^^ Are these the same then, just different colors?
> 
> Post# 19  Third picture
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...spring-resort-2010-pics-only-no-534435-2.html



Yeah, I think they're the same style, kind of like the Calypso with versions that had exotic skins or strass.

Best would be to confirm the style name with Browns though.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

anyone able to ID these? worn by kylie minogue quite recently. they are gorgeous.


----------



## nillacobain

*Choo_Freaky*, I don't know the name of these but they seem like a combo between the Neurons and that old style tie sandals.


----------



## Choo_Freaky

nillacobain said:


> *Choo_Freaky*, I don't know the name of these but they seem like a combo between the Neurons and that old style tie sandals.


 
thanks, i thought they looked similar to the neurons. i might email CL and see if they could tell me if they are a custom made pair.


----------



## babysweetums

kaeleigh said:


> I know they are still pretty new, but I can't find the name anywhere. Ladies can you help please?


i thought nerdy said they were called orphy's?


----------



## Stephanie***

What style is this?


----------



## laureenthemean

^Zeppalace


----------



## Stephanie***

^^ Thanks Lauren  , you rock 
Do you know the season too?


----------



## MBKitty

*I have this pair! But they didn't come in CL box when I bought them at NMLC...I would love to know the name of them! When I bought them (last fall) the receipt was stamped "Last season"*



savvysgirl said:


> Can anyone help with IDing these older style Loubies please? I was trying to help a friend out but pulled a blank with these! TIA!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

just got an email back from CL and they said the gold sandals arent CL, but they have a red sole or atleast they look like they have a red sole.


----------



## rainbowbrite

what's the name of these studded flat ankle boots?where can i get them?





the boots


----------



## lorihmatthews

They are called Aoli and they to my knowledge were not sold in the US.

I had to buy them from Brown's in the UK and have them shipped to me in the US. They are probably sold out, you might have to check eBay.



rainbowbrite said:


> what's the name of these studded flat ankle boots?where can i get them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boots


----------



## rainbowbrite

thank you.how much did they cost?


----------



## authenticplease

Does anyone know the name of this vintage style?

I know they also come in pink/yellow sating fabric combo.


----------



## rdgldy

and a fuschia and turq combo, which I have-I would love to know the name too.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I got these for a steal, but have no idea the name. Help, please!


----------



## ledaatomica

Night cage Zeppa *crazee*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

ledaatomica said:


> Night cage Zeppa *crazee*



You're awesome!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

MBKitty said:


> *I have this pair! But they didn't come in CL box when I bought them at NMLC...I would love to know the name of them! When I bought them (last fall) the receipt was stamped "Last season"*




Tournicoti 100 looks like.


----------



## MBKitty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Tournicoti 100 looks like.


 

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!

I love that all my CLs have proper names!


----------



## Speedah

I thought these were Rubinovas but they are a d'orsay and not a mule.  Anyone know?


----------



## heat97

speedah- no idea, but the color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Speedah*, there are some on Bonanzle that the seller is calling Rubinovas also.

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Aurora/items/Christian_Louboutin_Rubinova_36_5


----------



## nillacobain

There's a pair on Ebay UK and the seller is calling them Rubinovas.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Christia...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a6d17e23


----------



## babysweetums

any idea what these are called (i borrowed the picture from nerdybirdys thread obviously lol)


----------



## JetSetGo!

ummmm.... _Happy Mary?_


----------



## rdgldy

good one!


----------



## babysweetums

lol mayyybe...


----------



## JetSetGo!

I'm a spaz. I know. It doesn't help that I make a living writing puns and other goofy things.


----------



## meggyg8r

I want to come work with you, Jet!!


----------



## CMP86

nm


----------



## Jönathan

What CL is Sarah Jessica Parker wearing? I think the photo is circa 2005-2006???


----------



## authenticplease

^^^Champus....There are some on the 'bay now if you are looking for a pair


----------



## lilmissb

SJP is wearing the margarita I think. The champus is a slingback.


----------



## LavenderIce

SJP is wearing the Margarita.  This season has an updated version the Margi Diams with a platform and strass.


----------



## Jönathan

Thanks lilmissb & Lavender


----------



## meggyg8r

Definitely the Margarita and not the Champus  I'm a Champus fanatic!


----------



## Jönathan

Kate Beckinsale 

Kate's CL's have me stumped. I've never seen these anywhere before. Any ideas??


----------



## sara999

you won't find them anywhere sadly. they were only produced for the j mendel runway show and never for mass production.


----------



## Jönathan

sara999 said:


> you won't find them anywhere sadly. they were only produced for the j mendel runway show and never for mass production.



Thanks sara, any idea on the name of the style?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Jönathan;14134953 said:
			
		

> Kate Beckinsale
> 
> Kate's CL's have me stumped. I've never seen these anywhere before. Any ideas??




It's called the Romaine. They are listed on the CL site in several colors.


----------



## Jönathan

Thanks JetSet,


----------



## kett

Anyone know the name of these? I bought them about 3 years ago...


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry, I don't know the name, but they are GORGEOUS, Kett!


----------



## sara999

JetSetGo! said:


> It's called the Romaine. They are listed on the CL site in several colors.


J those aren't the new ones though...those were the J Mendel exclusives???? the picture is from before the new collection is launched and directly after the J Mendel (the same way blake lively has non-existent strass clic clac booties)


these were thin strips of satin going across not like the new shoe that is similar but not identical to this one from the new collection


----------



## Vodkaine

Hello.. what are the shoes that Florence is wearing ?


----------



## erinmiyu

^y'opens, possibly?


----------



## LavenderIce

^The Yopens have a platform.


----------



## Jönathan

What CL is Jewel wearing? This picture dates Spring 2003.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Does anyone know the style of these shoes? TIA!


----------



## CMP86

crazzee_shopper said:


> Does anyone know the style of these shoes? TIA!



These are the Bling Bling.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Anyone know the name of these?


----------



## karwood

JetSetGo! said:


> Anyone know the name of these?


 
*Jet, *I think this style is called *Maternik*


----------



## crazzee_shopper

CMP86 said:


> These are the Bling Bling.


Thanks *CMP*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Awesome, *Karwood*! Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

karwood said:


> *Jet, *I think this style is called *Maternik*


adorable!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks, Rdgldy! It's a preview from my upcoming new collection thread. Should be up by Monday.


----------



## rdgldy

Yes!!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

yay jet!! cant wait!!!


----------



## christine0628

Hi ladies!

Can you help me name these shoes? I keep thinking they are the Sixties Orlato, but the heel is different. TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

That is the Sixties (even with the heel). Love it in the Goa!


----------



## rdgldy

*christine*, I love them!!  Where did you find them?


----------



## christine0628

Thanks, Jet!  I knew more than I thought!  LOL

rdgldy - I found them on ebay.  Let's hope they fit!


----------



## rdgldy

*christine*, good luck!!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

My new pair that I found in the wrong section at NMLC in my SIZE!!! It was a sign, plus they were only about $170!!!!

*but what are they?*


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Viva Lolo ... gorgeous !


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ah, Thank you!! I wish they had a box! Oh well.


----------



## elfgirl

Ok, ladies--ever run across a UHG you didn't even know was an option for a UHG?

I have an old pair of Kenneth Cole mary janes, I must have had them for 7 years or more, that I _adore_. Softly rounded toe, easy 3" thick heels--for those ex-dancers out there, they look like jazz shoes with a slightly taller heel. Just really freaking comfortable and very versatile and fun.  

Just last Sunday--less than a week ago--I noted that they were getting a little ragged, and wasn't it too bad that there weren't any CLs that were close.  

Then these popped up on Ebay.










Please, oh please -- what are they?


----------



## Blueberry12

Anyone is familiar with this style?


They are deer skin.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280462749208&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123


----------



## JetSetGo!

elfgirl, I can't help you with the name, but did you get them? I hope so!


----------



## oxox

Hi!
I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me identify this pair.
The original box was damaged so I had it swapped for another one in much better condition. However, I was too excited about adding another pair to my collection that I didn't write down the name


----------



## kjbags

^These are the Miss Dina I believe


----------



## oxox

kjbags said:


> ^These are the Miss Dina I believe



 Thank you so much!!

It certainly rings a bell! I couldn't for the life of me remember what I saw on the box.


----------



## elfgirl

JetSetGo! said:


> elfgirl, I can't help you with the name, but did you get them? I hope so!



Thanks, *Jet*!  They're auction only, so I'm having to do the wait and watch game until Thursday. :couch:

I have my fingers crossed. This seems to be a fairly old style, so who knows when a pair will pop up again?


----------



## *JJ*

hi!

i stumbled across a pair of CLs that i love, maybe you can help me out!
i would like to know if they are from the classic collection and if they come in black leather (not patent)! 
i don't know the name, but here's a pic:


----------



## vhdos

I know that these are VPs, but does anyone know what season/year they are from?  They look like they are a patent turquoise (or Tiffany) blue.  They are 120s.  I can't determine my size without knowing when they were released because old VPs tend to run bigger, while new VPs tend to run smaller.
Thanks!


----------



## jancedtif

*JJ* said:


> hi!
> 
> i stumbled across a pair of CLs that i love, maybe you can help me out!
> i would like to know if they are from the classic collection and if they come in black leather (not patent)!
> i don't know the name, but here's a pic:



I think those are the 90mm New Simples and I think they come in black nappa leather, but I'm not sure.  And yes they are classics.


----------



## sakura

vhdos said:


> View attachment 1021315
> 
> 
> I know that these are VPs, but does anyone know what season/year they are from?  They look like they are a patent turquoise (or Tiffany) blue.  They are 120s.  I can't determine my size without knowing when they were released because old VPs tend to run bigger, while new VPs tend to run smaller.
> Thanks!



I would think they were from SS '09.  It looks to be the same shade of blue as the HPs that Neimans had that season and the Asian boutiques definitely had VPs in that color.


----------



## *JJ*

jancedtif said:


> I think those are the 90mm New Simples and I think they come in black nappa leather, but I'm not sure.  And yes they are classics.




 thank you!


----------



## brintee

Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!


----------



## Aniski

Hi!  What style is this?  Thanks!

cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Shoes_W0QQitemZ150414908820QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item23056d5d94#ht_500wt_992


----------



## sara999

Aniski said:


> Hi!  What style is this?  Thanks!
> 
> cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Shoes_W0QQitemZ150414908820QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item23056d5d94#ht_500wt_992


nude w/black lace VP


----------



## Aniski

sara999 said:


> nude w/black lace VP



Thanks Sara!


----------



## karwood

This style is called *Quepi Reci*. It will also be available in black and grey leather.



brintee said:


> Anyone know what style these are? Thanks!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *kar*!


----------



## beveledglass

Does anyone know what style these are?  I am trying to figure out if they'll fit me as I normally wear a 7.5B and the seller claims they are TTS but I'm not sure.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140382997796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## lulabee

beveledglass said:


> Does anyone know what style these are? I am trying to figure out if they'll fit me as I normally wear a 7.5B and the seller claims they are TTS but I'm not sure.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140382997796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 These are the Rolando.


----------



## babysweetums

does anyone know what this color is called? i got them off ebay but they had no box...


----------



## lilmissb

^ They look like denim metal to me.


----------



## Vodkaine

It's the first time I see these.. The brown one reminds me of a donut


----------



## kett

^^


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^those are funny!


----------



## JetSetGo!

babysweetums said:


> does anyone know what this color is called? i got them off ebay but they had no box...



There is also a Grey Metal, which these could be. When you get them it might be easier to tell. The pic does have a blue tint to it though.


----------



## meggyg8r

Vodkaine said:


> It's the first time I see these.. The brown one reminds me of a donut


 
I feel like the beach ones were called Plage or La Plage (which I know you know means "beach" in French!)


----------



## Vodkaine

meggyg8r said:


> I feel like the beach ones were called Plage or La Plage (which I know you know means "beach" in French!)




hehe indeed ! But that's lovely to translate it anyways.. I guess that non-french speakers might have some issues with pronounciation or meanings and it's always kind to give a hand .. "Pig-Alley" (pigalle) caused a trauma to me. Once.


----------



## JetSetGo!

meggyg8r said:


> I feel like the beach ones were called Plage or La Plage (which I know you know means "beach" in French!)



Yes, I remember that now!


----------



## Popsicool

Just after someone else's opinion so I can stop thinking I'm going mad..

Title and first photo are Lady Claude, but second two photos (seller's actual photos) are definitely YoYo 100!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220558357653#ht_500wt_1182

Yes? No? Am I mad or correct?

Thank you xx


----------



## JetSetGo!

Those are Yoyos. The stock pic is not correct.


----------



## Popsicool

Phew, thank you!!


----------



## weB3now

Does anyone know what these are?  I have no idea!!


----------



## Vodkaine

Is that croc ? O_O


----------



## nillacobain

Maybe ostrich leg?


----------



## JetSetGo!

I think it's croc.


----------



## weB3now

Yes it's croc.  The only thing I know is they are old.  Has anyone ever seen these before?


----------



## kaeleigh

I know these are Trash, but I can't remember the actual name.
I think they start with a C


----------



## meggyg8r

Are those the Picador?


----------



## laureenthemean

kaeleigh said:


> I know these are Trash, but I can't remember the actual name.
> I think they start with a C



Pretty sure these are the Matador.


----------



## kaeleigh

Thanks Laureen and Meggy. I saw them last weekend at a consignment store.  I think I'm going to see if they are still there today.  If they are and they fit... I'm gonna get them   I think they would be cute with jeans. IMO


----------



## weB3now

weB3now said:


> Does anyone know what these are?  I have no idea!!
> 
> View attachment 1026435
> 
> View attachment 1026436





I've done searches for everything and I can find Louboutin bags in croc, and newer styles of sandals and shoes in croc, but I can't find anything on these.  I give up!  LOL


----------



## meggyg8r

well I got the "ador" part right!


----------



## msdevito

I know theyre from a much older collection.. please help name style?


----------



## nillacobain

msdevito said:


> I know theyre from a much older collection.. please help name style?


 
I can't see the pic.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ they're the margharita


----------



## msdevito

I'm new to the purse forum. Do you know how I can buy them? How can I find them used from someone? I desperately want these Margarita shoes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ keep checking ebay


----------



## tivogirl

Anybody know what these are? I got them a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack - the one and only pair of CLs I have ever seen at mine, since our local Nordies don't carry CLs. 

They are black satin and mesh with small black crystals. The heel is about an 85mm. These are marked size 35 but they run huge! My usual CL size is a 36.5 but these fit perfectly. Don't know if that helps identify the style or year or not.

Either they don't do the vampire bites here or they started doing them after these. They were worn and resoled in black, but only the bottom part of the shoe.

Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## ledaatomica

tiffshorse said:


> Anyone know? They seem older for sure.


 

These are called : *Jekyl *

I know this is a really old post but I was just going through the whole thread for fun. It would be so great if ladies could attach the photos so we keep them around for reference instead of linking. 

attached is a stock photo


----------



## ledaatomica

fleur-de-lis said:


>


 
Another old post. These are called *Troi Rond*

a stock photo attached:


----------



## ledaatomica

savvysgirl said:


> Can anyone help with IDing these older style Loubies please?


 

old post : *Perchetroc*


----------



## JetSetGo!

You rock, Leda. 
And if you read the thread, you know I agree about attaching the photos!


----------



## LavenderIce

tivogirl said:


> Anybody know what these are? I got them a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack - the one and only pair of CLs I have ever seen at mine, since our local Nordies don't carry CLs.
> 
> They are black satin and mesh with small black crystals. The heel is about an 85mm. These are marked size 35 but they run huge! My usual CL size is a 36.5 but these fit perfectly. Don't know if that helps identify the style or year or not.
> 
> Either they don't do the vampire bites here or they started doing them after these. They were worn and resoled in black, but only the bottom part of the shoe.
> 
> Any info is much appreciated!


 
They are in the Helmut family i.e. Helmut, Helmoon, etc.  I actually have a pair of those in black patent and without the crystals and mine are called Bezehelmut.


----------



## tivogirl

Ohh, getting closer! Thanks, *Lavenderice*

I just Googled the Bezehelmut and they are close, but not quite. These don't have the one side open/one side closed like the other Helmut styles do. Both sides are open, more like a slingback mule. Also, the vamp is much higher. Maybe I should do some modeling shots. The vamp comes up well past any toe cleavage and is straight across rather than angled like the other Helmuts I've seen.


----------



## fashion16

Can anyone tell the heel height on these guys? I think they are the yoyo. Thanks
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/authentic_christian_louboutin_red_sandal


----------



## sakura

fashion16 said:


> Can anyone tell the heel height on these guys? I think they are the yoyo. Thanks
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/authentic_christian_louboutin_red_sandal



They would be 85mm.


----------



## fashion16

Thanks


----------



## ledaatomica

JetSetGo! said:


> You rock, Leda.
> And if you read the thread, you know I agree about attaching the photos!


 
Yes I saw that posted this request so many times   and yet we still get the links


----------



## amazigrace

Has anyone ever seen these
before? They're so unique.
That's embossed silver on the
heel and wedge.


----------



## elfgirl

Here's my mystery pair again, with the pictures attached this time.  I'll take more when they arrive.


----------



## meggyg8r

amazigrace said:


> Has anyone ever seen these
> before? They're so unique.
> That's embossed silver on the
> heel and wedge.
> 
> View attachment 1028266


 
Sorry I can't help but those are actually really cool looking! Never seen them before.


----------



## JetSetGo!

amazigrace said:


> Has anyone ever seen these
> before? They're so unique.
> That's embossed silver on the
> heel and wedge.
> 
> View attachment 1028266



these were in stores a couple of seasons ago but didn't make a big splash. Sorry, I can't remember the name though.


----------



## amazigrace

Thank you, *jet!*


----------



## cts900

Hi ladies,
These are listed in D&S and have been autheticated...anyone know what style it is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443109421&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

cts900 said:


> Hi ladies,
> These are listed in D&S and have been autheticated...anyone know what style it is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443109421&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!


 

Baggaholic has them, maybe she knows their name.


----------



## kjbags

cts900 said:


> Hi ladies,
> These are listed in D&S and have been autheticated...anyone know what style it is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200443109421&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!


 
Insectika


----------



## sara999

kjbags said:


> Insectika


these aren't the insectika's they are an older style that predates them


----------



## kjbags

My bad, you're right of course. I didn't notice the different toe box at first ush:


----------



## sara999

i only know because our very own laureen purchased a pair (i believe for her sister) awhile ago


----------



## cts900

Thank you* nillacobain, sara999*, and *kjbags* for the help.  They looked like a predecessor to the insectika to me also.  I am thinking of them for work, but was curious about their style name for sizing, etc.  You ladies rule!


----------



## sara999

ask laureen! she might know the name, i don't remmeber if hers came with a box or not....


----------



## JetSetGo!

amazigrace said:


> Has anyone ever seen these
> before? They're so unique.
> That's embossed silver on the
> heel and wedge.
> 
> View attachment 1028266



These were at Horatio last night. I looked at the name so I could tell you, but now I forgot!!! I think it sounded a little Mexican or something.


----------



## cts900

sara999 said:


> ask laureen! she might know the name, i don't remmeber if hers came with a box or not....



thank you, sweetie! i will .


----------



## meggyg8r

Boo, I asked Laureen too as I was curious and she doesn't know. Her shoes didn't come with a box! Mystery still unsolved....


----------



## Nico3327

Hey all, don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I'm curious about something...

Why is it that some coquines I've seen have a bow on the front (like the pin-up) and others have the bow on the back attached to the elastic sling?


----------



## babysweetums

hello, ive seen the clichy 120 with a thick heel and with a thin pencil heel (in dani's thread of course), are they both just clled clichy 120 or is there a way to differentiate between them? (and im not talking about her clichy strass she has a pair of ice blue clichy 120s with a thick heel) thank you!


----------



## babysweetums

can someone please tell me the real name of these, are they declic 120 (because they look like 140 to me) and also the color name? thank you!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140383676079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## karwood

amazigrace said:


> Has anyone ever seen these
> before? They're so unique.
> That's embossed silver on the
> heel and wedge.
> 
> View attachment 1028266


 

It is the  same style as *La Falaise*, but I don 't think the La Falaise came with a embossed silver heel and platform


----------



## JetSetGo!

yeah, the top is the same but the bottom is totally different.


----------



## sara999

babysweetums said:


> can someone please tell me the real name of these, are they declic 120 (because they look like 140 to me) and also the color name? thank you!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140383676079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


this is where the old naming system gets confusing! declic 120s when they were first released were actually 140mm and declic 100s i believe we called them were actually 120mm. it was a really weird thing for CL to do...it was quite confusing for all of us! but they had weird names that didn't actually relate to their heel height. i am sure if you search you can find discussion about it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

babysweetums said:


> hello, ive seen the clichy 120 with a thick heel and with a thin pencil heel (in dani's thread of course), are they both just clled clichy 120 or is there a way to differentiate between them? (and im not talking about her clichy strass she has a pair of ice blue clichy 120s with a thick heel) thank you!



No differentiation that I know of.


----------



## sara999

i think the only differentiation is just 'thick heel' clilchy and 'pencil heel' clichy


----------



## JetSetGo!

but not in style name, though, right?


----------



## sara999

right. it is just in the extra description, not the name!


----------



## myminimee

could somebody please help me with the style name? it's patent peep toe with a chunky low heel.  thank you much!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think those are called the "Jo"


----------



## myminimee

Speedah said:


> ^^ I think those are called the "Jo"



thanks,Speedah!


----------



## Canarybling

Ok I'm going to be difficult! 
On YouTube there is a Christian louboutin video called the face behind the name I beleive it was when he was featured on opra but unable to actually attend because he had bronchitis. In the video there is a pink crepe satin pair with strass around the toe. They say "the strass is like bracelets for the feet" something along those lines. I need to know the style name because they are my UGH! And I have never had an UHG before I really want them


----------



## LavenderIce

Canarybling said:


> Ok I'm going to be difficult!
> On YouTube there is a Christian louboutin video called the face behind the name I beleive it was when he was featured on opra but unable to actually attend because he had bronchitis. In the video there is a pink crepe satin pair with strass around the toe. They say "the strass is like bracelets for the feet" something along those lines. I need to know the style name because they are my UGH! And I have never had an UHG before I really want them


 
They're called Salopina Strass.  Your best bet is ebay or theoutnet.com.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/49494


----------



## Canarybling

Thankyou lavenderice eBay seems to be my best bet as I really love the closed back style and hopefully I will oneday find them in the pink! Plus the outnet doesn't have my size  xx


----------



## JetSetGo!

Canarybling said:


> Ok I'm going to be difficult!
> On YouTube there is a Christian louboutin video called the face behind the name I beleive it was when he was featured on opra but unable to actually attend because he had bronchitis. In the video there is a pink crepe satin pair with strass around the toe. They say "the strass is like bracelets for the feet" something along those lines. I need to know the style name because they are my UGH! And I have never had an UHG before I really want them



Can you post a link? I know it's on here somewhere, but it would be easier...


----------



## Canarybling

Sure JET here you go  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkxeQnQC0co&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## sara999

yeah these were never actually produced, it's a one off shoe. you can't find it or buy it anywhere






(trust me, i tried)


it became the slingback style it is today and it was never available in pink


----------



## Canarybling

Noooooo! It's gorgeous! Way to break
my heart mr louboutin!! Thanks for letting me know Sara before I spent the rest of my life trying to find them xx


----------



## JetSetGo!

They are so beautiful though! 

The sling is the Salopina Strass, right?


----------



## Canarybling

Think so it's on the outnet for around 350gbp but they only have the 37.5 and it's the black satin with 85mm heel


----------



## glitterglo

Which are these, VP or HP or something else?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320496100630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Nico3327

^vp


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks Nico   I thought so but the platform looks bigger for whatever reason.  Maybe the photo angle.


----------



## PyAri

Hello ladies,  What's the difference between the NP and SP?  Is the heel just higher on the SP?


----------



## Speedah

^^ NP is the slingback version of the VP, SP is the slingback version of the HP.


----------



## myminimee

what's  the difference between the VP and the HP? thanks...


----------



## myminimee

Can anyone please help me with the style name of this pair? :
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200445020261&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Speedah

^^ Basically the same but the HP has a slightly thicker platform than the VP.


----------



## CMP86

myminimee said:


> what's  the difference between the VP and the HP? thanks...



The difference between the VP and the HP is the height of the platform.


----------



## myminimee

Speedah said:


> ^^ Basically the same but the HP has a slightly thicker platform than the VP.



i see. thanks! btw, I LOVE your avatar. Gorgeous!  What are they called?


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thank you!!!  Cosmo Python HPs in Antique Silver. They also come in an antique gold.


----------



## slpceline

Can anyone identify these? I know there's not a lot of pictures, but they look like Decoltissimo 85's to me.

Item: "Authentic Christian Louboutin Pumps"
Listing number: 150419814859
Seller: wh11629
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...814859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_798wt_1167

Thanks!
(P.S. I also posted them in the "authenticate these..." thread.)


----------



## slpceline

I have another one for you: the seller says they are Pigalles, but they look like Decoltissimo 100's to me:
Item: "OMG-OMG!**CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN MeTLIC PiGaLLe PUMPS 38.5"
Listing number: 110501908418
Seller: la*style!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...08418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3245wt_1167

Thanks!
(P.S. I've also posted these in the "Authenticate these..." thread.)


----------



## Speedah

slpceline said:


> Can anyone identify these? I know there's not a lot of pictures, but they look like Decoltissimo 85's to me.
> 
> Item: "Authentic Christian Louboutin Pumps"
> Listing number: 150419814859
> Seller: wh11629
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...814859&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_798wt_1167
> 
> Thanks!
> (P.S. I also posted them in the "authenticate these..." thread.)



These look like Decoltissimo 85s to me...maybe even a bit lower than that.




slpceline said:


> I have another one for you: the seller says they are Pigalles, but they look like Decoltissimo 100's to me:
> Item: "OMG-OMG!**CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN MeTLIC PiGaLLe PUMPS 38.5"
> Listing number: 110501908418
> Seller: la*style!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...08418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3245wt_1167
> 
> Thanks!
> (P.S. I've also posted these in the "Authenticate these..." thread.)



These are Decoltissimo 100s

For future reference, please attach images rather than using auction links so we can reference them in the future (after the listings have expired from eBay).


----------



## tivogirl

Etiquette question - would it be okay to repost something from way back in this thread that hasn't yet been identified in hopes somebody new will come along and know what it is?


----------



## babysweetums

^ sure why not?


----------



## tivogirl

Anybody know what these are? I got them a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack - the one and only pair of CLs I have ever seen at mine, since our local Nordies don't carry CLs. 

They are black satin and mesh with small black crystals. The heel is about an 85mm. These are marked size 35 but they run huge! My usual CL size is a 36.5 but these fit perfectly. Don't know if that helps identify the style or year or not.

Either they don't do the vampire bites here or they started doing them after these. They were worn and resoled in black, but only the bottom part of the shoe.

There was one suggestion when I first posted that they may be part of the Helmut family, but they don't seem to have the same side characteristics as those. The Helmuts seem to have one side attached to the vamp and the other side completely open, but these are open on both sides, like a  mule with a slingback strap. Any info is much appreciated!


----------



## Chins4

^They look like the Bezelmut? Sure the more knowledgable ladies will correct me if I'm mistaken


----------



## tivogirl

*Chins4* - They do look similar, these definitely aren't Bezelmuts. If you look at the Bezelmut pics at http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item58864d6485 you can see how the vamp is angled and the sides are completely different. 

The vamp on mine is much higher and even on both sides. It arches evenly across the top of the foot, which you can kind of see in the top pic of both shoes that I attached. Also the vamp just barely meets the slingback strap, where on the Bezelmut has one completely open side and one fully connected side.

I can see the similarities, but it's not Bezelmut. I may post some modeling pics tonight if that would help differentiate.


----------



## nillacobain

tivogirl said:


> *Chins4* - They do look similar, these definitely aren't Bezelmuts. If you look at the Bezelmut pics at http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOU...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item58864d6485 you can see how the vamp is angled and the sides are completely different.
> 
> The vamp on mine is much higher and even on both sides. It arches evenly across the top of the foot, which you can kind of see in the top pic of both shoes that I attached. Also the vamp just barely meets the slingback strap, where on the Bezelmut has one completely open side and one fully connected side.
> 
> I can see the similarities, but it's not Bezelmut. I may post some modeling pics tonight if that would help differentiate.


 
I agree. Your CLs look totally different from the Bezelmuts.


----------



## babysweetums

are these the mamanouk http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=63889&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2 ?
or are these the mamanouk http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-100-AUTH-Ch...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3a565e3c70 ?
im confused, can they both be it?


----------



## rdgldy

Believe it would be the second one.


----------



## indypup

What on earth are my flats called?  I want to post them in the Reference Library, but I know nothing about them!  Thanks all! 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...em&item=250585387157&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elfgirl

elfgirl said:


> Here's my mystery pair again, with the pictures attached this time.  I'll take more when they arrive.



My mystery pair of CLs have arrived...with a BOX!  They're Bibilolo in black nappa and they were from the Spring 2007 collection.


----------



## PyAri

Speedah said:


> ^^ NP is the slingback version of the VP, SP is the slingback version of the HP.



Ahhh that makes perfect sense now. Thank you *Speedah*!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies. I hope you can help me out. Does anyone happen to know the name of the pink pair?


----------



## Alicesandra

Hi Ladies
This is my first ever post, and you can see I haven't been a member for very long, but I used to troll the forum here even before I was a member. 
I bought my second pair of CLs at a consignment store that verifies the authenticity of items with 'approved' retailers. So in that regard I should be fine. I checked a whole bunch of the post here but cant seem to find this exact shoe any where.
My first pair if anyone is interested, is a hot pair of Ronaldos in Yellow Patent, soo hot I couldnt resist, I bought those at Holt Renfrew (Canada's version of NM or Saks, I guess). 
Anyway any help you ladies can offer would be great, thanks in advance.
Excuse the iphone quality pics :S


----------



## Chins4

tivogirl said:


> Anybody know what these are? I got them a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack - the one and only pair of CLs I have ever seen at mine, since our local Nordies don't carry CLs.
> 
> They are black satin and mesh with small black crystals. The heel is about an 85mm. These are marked size 35 but they run huge! My usual CL size is a 36.5 but these fit perfectly. Don't know if that helps identify the style or year or not.
> 
> Either they don't do the vampire bites here or they started doing them after these. They were worn and resoled in black, but only the bottom part of the shoe.
> 
> There was one suggestion when I first posted that they may be part of the Helmut family, but they don't seem to have the same side characteristics as those. The Helmuts seem to have one side attached to the vamp and the other side completely open, but these are open on both sides, like a mule with a slingback strap. Any info is much appreciated!


 
There's a similar pair on Ebay in gold at the moment - if the seller has the original box she might be able to check for the name 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a76e2527


----------



## tivogirl

^Thank you! I will ask!


----------



## myminimee

can you please identify this pair for me? thank you!


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi, can someone please tell me what style is this and whether they run big/small? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24920749


----------



## nillacobain

hikarupanda said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me what style is this and whether they run big/small?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat24920749


 
I'm not sure but these look like the Pigalle 70.


----------



## hikarupanda

nillacobain said:


> I'm not sure but these look like the Pigalle 70.



Thanks, how's the sizing go? I only have 1 pair of CL, Sharka 70 in patent leather and that one I wear 37...I wonder if these pair on NM would run the same, but they only have 37.5 left....


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^you need to size down with the new pigalles. I'm a US 7 and I fit the 36.5. HTH!


----------



## hikarupanda

crazzee_shopper said:


> ^you need to size down with the new pigalles. I'm a US 7 and I fit the 36.5. HTH!



icic, thanks!


----------



## indi3r4

I'm such a CL noob.. :shame: can you help me identify this pair? TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ ron ron!


----------



## indi3r4

thank you!


----------



## truestar

Can anyone id this shoe? thank you


----------



## Speedah

^^ Ulona. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60226


----------



## babysweetums

hello, dont know where to ask this but was there ever a declic 160? thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ nope.


----------



## flashy.stems

^^ declic 160s would be so fab  hehe.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

babysweetums said:


> hello, dont know where to ask this but was there ever a declic 160? thanks!


LOL! I wish!!

I think maybe the Alti Pump is as close as you are going to get for now, although the platform is exposed.


----------



## telesbrize

Does anyone know what style these are?  They're on the 'bay and I'm looking for some modeling photos to see what they look like on.


----------



## babysweetums

i have 2 pairs of declic 140's but one is slightly higher than the other when i compare the heels, neither is a 120 because they are both taller than the 120 by comparison so now im confused?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe a defect? That's weird. I remember some shoes were coming with a curved heel from the back, but I have not heard of one taller than the other. Pics?


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ *telesbrize* I think they're the zeppa palace.


----------



## savvysgirl

babysweetums said:


> i have 2 pairs of declic 140's but one is slightly higher than the other when i compare the heels, neither is a 120 because they are both taller than the 120 by comparison so now im confused?



Can you post piccies somewhere of them both?


----------



## vhdos

I know that these are NPs, but does anyone have any more info about them?  Season?  They describe them as "silver glitter" but they look more like pewter or silver laminato or maybe mini glitter?  
Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ look like goa lame to me.


----------



## babysweetums

i dont have any declic 120's to compare with them but these are both 140's according to the box?
its no big deal just curious as to what happened....


----------



## tivogirl

Chins4 said:


> There's a similar pair on Ebay in gold at the moment - if the seller has the original box she might be able to check for the name
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item35a76e2527



Grrr she didn't answer!!! Still hoping someone can ID my shoes.


----------



## vhdos

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ look like goa lame to me.



Thank you.  I found a picture of a "Very Penny" in Goat Kid Lame and yes, you're right, it looks very similar to the NPs in my picture.  They are supposedly brand new, but look a little squashed and I wonder how that's going to affect them, if at all?  Maybe I'll post and see if anyone has any info on the goat lame.


----------



## sara999

well you know the old declic 120s were actually 140mm, yeah? as for the height difference in identical shoes....unfortunately it just happens sometimes


----------



## Aniski

Is there an old and new style in the very prive 90?  And if so, how do I tell??  
Here is a pic of the kind of shoe I want and I am not sure if this is old or new.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Loubou...men_s_Shoes?hash=item5639f0a46d#ht_5933wt_928


----------



## rf23

Hello TPF Community


In the Movie Starting Sequence from "The Devil wears Prada"  is a Bronze Heel shown.

http://www.gt4.ch/images/Capture.PNG

Is this a Louboutin? What Model?

I want to Surprise my Womanw with these Shoes, she's Totally Wild off this Shoes...

Thanx for replys


----------



## JetSetGo!

It is an older style, but I do not know the name. I hope someone who knows can chime in!


----------



## rf23

Hi, youre shure its a louboutin?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ sure is a Louboutin.

Looks smiliar to the Fifi ... maybe you could try getting her that style since this one isn't available anymore.


----------



## rf23

But fifi is only available in black and silver, unfortunally without this laces on the top


----------



## nillacobain

Are these made by genuine alligator skin? I've never seen alligator or croc on CLs espadrilles. 

SOURCE: EBAY LISTING


----------



## mizsunshyne

Does anyone know the name of this shoe?  It would help me very much.  I was told it was a vintage/older style of CL.

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220566123067

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220566123067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

mizsunshyne said:


> Does anyone know the name of this shoe? It would help me very much. I was told it was a vintage/older style of CL.
> 
> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220566123067
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220566123067&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 
These are called Miss Tack. See post #*869*


----------



## mizsunshyne

Thanks nillacobain!


----------



## nillacobain

mizsunshyne said:


> Thanks nillacobain!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## PyAri

Hello ladies, I tried searching but had no luck and didn't want to waste a whole new thread on this question.

 Can someone explain the difference between the 2007 and 2008 electric blue suede? I was looking at the reference library and I noticed some ladies had a deep deep royal blue eb while some looked like theirs were more of a light royal blue. I couldn't figure out if it was the pic itself (maybe taken with a flash) or if one year the color was more richer than the other. Thank you in advance


----------



## nillacobain

PyAri said:


> Hello ladies, I tried searching but had no luck and didn't want to waste a whole new thread on this question.
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between the 2007 and 2008 electric blue suede? I was looking at the reference library and I noticed some ladies had a deep deep royal blue eb while some looked like theirs were more of a light royal blue. I couldn't figure out if it was the pic itself (maybe taken with a flash) or if one year the color was more richer than the other. Thank you in advance


 
I think there's an "old" and a "new" EB. But I guess there's a difference between a picture taken with and withoud a flash. But please wait for expert ladies to chime in!


----------



## JetSetGo!

nillacobain said:


> Are these made by genuine alligator skin? I've never seen alligator or croc on CLs espadrilles.
> 
> SOURCE: EBAY LISTING



These are genuine croc and an absolute STEAL.


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> These are genuine croc and an absolute STEAL.


 
Thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

PyAri said:


> Hello ladies, I tried searching but had no luck and didn't want to waste a whole new thread on this question.
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between the 2007 and 2008 electric blue suede? I was looking at the reference library and I noticed some ladies had a deep deep royal blue eb while some looked like theirs were more of a light royal blue. I couldn't figure out if it was the pic itself (maybe taken with a flash) or if one year the color was more richer than the other. Thank you in advance



The older EB is actually deeper, more indigo, almost purplish.  The newer one is more of a flat blue, more greenish compared to the older one.


----------



## sara999

laureen!!!! feel like i haven't seen you in ages!


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Hi Ladies, can anyone help with these? TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^I think those are the Body Double


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Jet* 

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LavenderIce

louboutinlawyer said:


> Thanks, *Jet*
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


 
For some reason, I'm thinking they're the Mauressemo.  IIRC, the Body Double has a platform.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, *Lav*. I tried doing a search for Mauressemo for comparison, but didn't find anything. I did find the *Body Double*, though, in another thread.....hmmm! this is a tricky one....


----------



## savvysgirl

I think *Lav* is right with the name. I remember someone else calling them Mauressemo a while back. Definitely not Body Double though.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

Thanks, Savvy


----------



## louboutinlawyer

YES!!! I FOUND IT!! You girls are amazing. Thanks!!  It's the *Mauresmo* 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31020


----------



## LavenderIce

LavenderIce said:


> For some reason, I'm thinking they're the Mauressemo. IIRC, the Body Double has a platform.


 


louboutinlawyer said:


> Thanks, *Lav*. I tried doing a search for Mauressemo for comparison, but didn't find anything. I did find the *Body Double*, though, in another thread.....hmmm! this is a tricky one....


 
I'm thinking of the Be a Girl, which has the platform.  I could be wrong with the spelling or the style name altogether, but I do remember they were on sale at Barneys last year.


----------



## nillacobain

^^ They're not the Be A Girls.
Credit: BE A GIRL - EBAY LISTING


----------



## LavenderIce

louboutinlawyer said:


> YES!!! I FOUND IT!! You girls are amazing. Thanks!! It's the *Mauresmo*
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/31020


 
I thought so.  Just couldn't spell it.


----------



## louboutinlawyer

LavenderIce said:


> I thought so.  Just couldn't spell it.



It's a tricky one  Thank you so much! It was driving me crazy!


----------



## myminimee

hi ladies! listing says these are simples but i thought simples don't have a platform. this one's got .5... pls educate me. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380210867809&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ new simple.


----------



## myminimee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^ new simple.



aahh... thanks!


----------



## blondie_bunneh

Hello! Could someone identify this style? I can't find any other pairs like it to get their name. TIA!

http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=...le_us&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us


----------



## nillacobain

blondie_bunneh said:


> Hello! Could someone identify this style? I can't find any other pairs like it to get their name. TIA!
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?tskay=...le_us&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_us


 
Can you post a picture? The link doesn't work (brings you to the home page).


----------



## blondie_bunneh

Oh gosh, sorry! Is this enough?


----------



## nillacobain

blondie_bunneh said:


> Oh gosh, sorry! Is this enough?


 
Maybe it's me ... but I can't see the pic neither. 
Do you mean the cork wedges?


----------



## louboutinlawyer

*Blondie*, I believe those are passmules. (maybe paillete passmules?)


----------



## jeshika

hi ladies, what style is this? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170458618238&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Speedah

^^ Look like Ron Rons to me.


----------



## jeshika

Speedah said:


> ^^ Look like Ron Rons to me.



thanks!


----------



## Ayala

Does anyone know what these are?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...iewItemQQptZWomen_s_Shoes?hash=item439e117178

I'm thinking they may be good for a strass finally


----------



## beduina

Are these Lady Lynch Glitter? Thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ yes


----------



## JetSetGo!

Any idea what these are called? They are an NP with a wedge instead of heel.


----------



## telesbrize

This may not be the perfect place for this, but I thought it was the best fit...

I LOVE the cut/fit of the Ron Ron, is there a platform version of it under a different name?  On other words, if CL added a platform to the Ron Ron, he would call it ________.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Bianca


----------



## Nico3327

Mushroom City has a few pairs on ebay and calls them No Prive Zeppa.



JetSetGo! said:


> Any idea what these are called? They are an NP with a wedge instead of heel.


----------



## sara999

yeah i was wondering if maybe there are fully prives that these are fully no prive??


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ah! NP Zeppa sounds right, since the Fully Prives are MJ style.

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## mishybelle

Hi All,

I'm trying to figure out what style this is so I can track it down on the sizing thread. The reference library wasn't any help since these totally don't resemble Simples or Ron Rons. Any ideas? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod94020024&parentId=cat5130731&masterId=cat000199&index=67&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## Nico3327

^ I think those might be square-toed Decollete.  Probably best to wait what others have to say as well, as I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## nillacobain

^^*Nico*, I think you're right. They look like *Decollete 328* to me, too. 

*Mishi*, have a look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...st-photos-of-your-decolletes-here-396317.html

posts:   #46 and   #47

I think they fit like the Decollete 868, but please ask here http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html to be sure.


----------



## indypup

mishybelle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what style this is so I can track it down on the sizing thread. The reference library wasn't any help since these totally don't resemble Simples or Ron Rons. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
They are indeed the Decollete 328 and size the same as 868.


----------



## Aniski

Hi ladies!  I was wondering if these are pigalle 70?  I can't tell even by checking them out in the reference thread...Thanks!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000226cat5130731


----------



## laureenthemean

Aniski said:


> Hi ladies!  I was wondering if these are pigalle 70?  I can't tell even by checking them out in the reference thread...Thanks!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000226cat5130731



Those are the Pigalle 85, a newer heel height for the Pigalle.


----------



## Aniski

Thanks laureen!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, I thought I knew Loubie's well - but what style is this!? I have the same brown/silver python in Yo Yo's. But haven't seen the same python in this style before. Thanks!


----------



## tivogirl

^ Those look like Picadors to me. I'm still a relative newbie at IDing styles, but I think that's right.


----------



## laureenthemean

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, I thought I knew Loubie's well - but what style is this!? I have the same brown/silver python in Yo Yo's. But haven't seen the same python in this style before. Thanks!



Hm, can't remember the name of this style.  Definitely not the Picador, pretty sure it's not the Matador either.


----------



## nillacobain

^^They look like the Quadrilettes, but I'm not sure since they don't have the mesh toe.


----------



## babysweetums

anybody know what these are? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ba871bb


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> anybody know what these are? http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335ba871bb


 
They look like suede Decollete 868 to me.


----------



## Mandalay

Hello!

Can someone help me with these black patents in the background from the Louboutin page:

http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/total_madness

Have these been in stores too?

Many thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ en passant. They are no longer in stores.


----------



## rdgldy

beat me to it, *naked*!!


----------



## Mandalay

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^ en passant. They are no longer in stores.



Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi ladies, what style is this? Sort of looks like Mody Blue - but didn't think they came in this color.

Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380219126524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Theren

What style is this?


----------



## Chariot

What are these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item51919e1373


----------



## sunshine074

Does anyone know what the name of this style is and the retail price? Thanks!


----------



## cts900

ooooo...pretty!  I do not know the style, but you may find someone who does if you post your question in the http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/what-style-is-this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html.

These ladies know their stuff!!


----------



## Ayala

This thread may be of help: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html


----------



## laureenthemean

sunshine074 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this style is and the retail price? Thanks!



I believe these are the Isado.  I don't know the retail price, but this style is at least a few years old.


----------



## cindy74

do you girls know what style this is


----------



## Chins4

^I think that's the Guizine


----------



## sunshine074

Thank you! I couldn't find this thread! Thanks!



Ayala said:


> This thread may be of help: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html


----------



## sunshine074

Thanks! that is what I needed



cts900 said:


> ooooo...pretty!  I do not know the style, but you may find someone who does if you post your question in the http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html.
> 
> These ladies know their stuff!!


----------



## Popsicool

I've scoured the reference thread for these but can't find the style name. 

They are Twistochat but with a peep toe!
They are Yoyospina but with with a sling!



Thanks in advance


----------



## CMP86

I think they are the Architeck.


----------



## Popsicool

^^^ I had that thought too but Architeks have a platform and don't have a metal heel...


----------



## hya_been

CMP86 said:


> I think they are the Architeck.



Definitely not the Architek, I'm no help Pop but good luck - I love how close you are, I mean the Yoyospina but with a sling, hmm what could they be?!


----------



## hya_been

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi ladies, what style is this? Sort of looks like Mody Blue - but didn't think they came in this color.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380219126524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Maybe the Hai?


----------



## Popsicool

hya_been said:


> Definitely not the Architek, I'm no help Pop but good luck - I love how close you are, I mean the Yoyospina but with a sling, hmm what could they be?!



Ha yeah! So far my name for them is officially:

Yoyospina with a Twistochat sling!

or

Yoyochat for short!

or, or....

Twistospin!


Oh my, somebody stop me please, what are they?! 
xx


----------



## JetSetGo!

Popsicool said:


> I've scoured the reference thread for these but can't find the style name.
> 
> They are Twistochat but with a peep toe!
> They are Yoyospina but with with a sling!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Twisto Yoyo Sling


----------



## Theren

Did anyone figure out what my mint green new additions are called?





Theren said:


> What style is this?


----------



## Speedah

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi ladies, what style is this? Sort of looks like Mody Blue - but didn't think they came in this color.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380219126524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT





hya_been said:


> Maybe the Hai?



Definitely not Hai. I keep wanting to say Sharka but that's not right, the toe is wrong. Mody Blue seems correct...I think.


----------



## Chaneller

Remember when Kim Zolciak threatened to hit NeNe in the eye with her crystal encrusted Christian  Louboutin pumps in The Real Housewives of Atlanta season 2, on the season finale at Sheree's fashion show?
Anyone ID those CLs? Sorry, but I don't have any pics.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Samira Strass


----------



## Chaneller

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ Samira Strass



Many thanks!  Hopefully I'll find those in Paris, want them or something similar for my wedding.


----------



## lostkiss

Hi everyone...

I am looking for the name of a closed toe sling back pump...and the shoe is entirely made out of cork...heel and shoe

They look like a cross between the Bianca Slingback Platform Pumps and the Catenita Light Cork (but closed toe and with the cork heel and platform) and i've googled and googled but i just cannot find anything 

if anyone has any idea I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## nillacobain

Are you sure they weren't the bianca slings?
Because I can't find anything that matches: closed toe, slingback and all cork apart from Bianca Slings.

Any idea about the platform and heel height?


----------



## lostkiss

^^

i think they might be the bianca sling...but for the life of me...i cannot find a picture anywhere of the cork ones...i'm starting to think that it was all a dream


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ bianca slings are available in cork.


----------



## nillacobain

*Baggaholic* has them:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-loubys-544702-25.html#post14044035

See post #368! HTH


----------



## lostkiss

YES!!!!

Those are them...thank you thank you thank you!!!!

now to find them for myself


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I believe the horatio or madison boutiques have them.


----------



## lolitablue

I found this pair and I really like that they could replace the Canvas/Brown NPs that I transformed for the DIY.  But what are they?  Are these like a mix of a Gabine with Privatitas?


----------



## nillacobain

^They are the *Gabine* (the newer version is the Gabin).

For reference: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23442


----------



## JetSetGo!

These Gabines actually came out before the closed backs of last fall. I think they are so cool!


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> These Gabines actually came out before the closed backs of last fall. I think they are so cool!


 
I agree. I prefer the old slingback version.


----------



## Hanna_M

So, I've always wanted some Eugenies but after finding some recently (thank you JetSetGo) I realised that there was a particular style I was after... and I can't find any pics!

They were simple court shoe style - without the sides of the shoe dipping down towards the sole of the shoe, if that makes sense, and had a double platform (half hidden) with seven sets of crystals up the heel - looked like seven diamonds/squares instead of the usual five I've seen. 

They were in black and on Net A Porter for £1k. 

If anyone can help with what season/style these were it would be much appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

Hanna_M said:


> So, I've always wanted some Eugenies but after finding some recently (thank you JetSetGo) I realised that there was a particular style I was after... and I can't find any pics!
> 
> They were simple court shoe style - without the sides of the shoe dipping down towards the sole of the shoe, if that makes sense, and had a double platform (half hidden) with seven sets of crystals up the heel - looked like seven diamonds/squares instead of the usual five I've seen.
> 
> They were in black and on Net A Porter for £1k.
> 
> If anyone can help with what season/style these were it would be much appreciated.
> 
> TIA



I think that's the style that looked more like the Alti pump, although at the CL boutique it was still called Eugenie.  It had closed sides and it sounds like you want the higher heel (the Eugenie came in two different heel heights IIRC, 140 and 160).


----------



## Hanna_M

laureenthemean said:


> I think that's the style that looked more like the Alti pump, although at the CL boutique it was still called Eugenie.  It had closed sides and it sounds like you want the higher heel (the Eugenie came in two different heel heights IIRC, 140 and 160).



Yes, just looked up the Alti pump and it looks quite similar. Definitely after the 160 - the higher the better! Now to figure out how to search for them...


----------



## lolitablue

lolitablue said:


> I found this pair and I really like that they could replace the Canvas/Brown NPs that I transformed for the DIY. But what are they? Are these like a mix of a Gabine with Privatitas?


 


nillacobain said:


> ^They are the *Gabine* (the newer version is the Gabin).
> 
> For reference: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23442


 
Duh, I answered my own question!!! 

Thank you for the link! I love that pair in NAPs site.  Sad thing that they are sold out!!!



JetSetGo! said:


> These Gabines actually came out before the closed backs of last fall. I think they are so cool!


 
I love them and they should be arriving in any minute now!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

ush: thanks naked. that thought never even crossed my mind. i should have thought about that since the style seemed off.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those are fake.


----------



## lolitablue

nillacobain said:


> ^They are the *Gabine* (the newer version is the Gabin).
> 
> For reference: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23442


 
You were absolutely right!! What throw me off on the picture was that she unbuckled the straps and made them look longer (like ankle straps). 

I got my Gabines and cannot express how happy I am!!! They have been my very first love when I discovered CLs but was never able to get a hold of them until now!!!


----------



## PinkLoubi

What style is this?





thanks


----------



## Speedah

^^ Link sent me to the main page. Can you attach a pic?


----------



## PinkLoubi

Speedah said:


> ^^ Link sent me to the main page. Can you attach a pic?


  ouppsss sorry

pic :


----------



## LoubyLady

Hi there,

I recently won these - any idea what they're called? They came in a different Louboutin box for black YoYos or something!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8597150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_999

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

PinkLoubi said:


> ouppsss sorry
> 
> pic :


O My Sling



LoubyLady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently won these - any idea what they're called? They came in a different Louboutin box for black YoYos or something!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8597150&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_999
> 
> TIA!


Bruges


----------



## LoubyLady

Lovely, thanks Laureen!


----------



## MissLolitaCherr

Hi ladies,
do you think these are authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250611221345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you for your help!


----------



## karwood

MissLolitaCherr said:


> Hi ladies,
> do you think these are authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250611221345&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you for your help!


 
You may want to post this here : http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ese-louboutin-shoes-read-1st-post-553930.html


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies, I'm sorry if this post is out of place...

I was browsing BG.com for skirts and was in awe of the model's shoes. I couldn't stop zooming in on the shoes (not the skirt!). Are they Louboutins? 




Here is the link to the actual page http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...56&cmCat=cat000000cat230300cat232503cat276832


They look like Ronettes... did they come in a black/red color too? I've only seen the lilac. Or am I totally off and they are not CLs?


----------



## karwood

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm sorry if this post is out of place...
> 
> I was browsing BG.com for skirts and was in awe of the model's shoes. I couldn't stop zooming in on the shoes (not the skirt!). Are they Louboutins?
> 
> View attachment 1069946
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the actual page http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...56&cmCat=cat000000cat230300cat232503cat276832
> 
> They look like Ronettes... did they come in a black/red color too? I've only seen the lilac. Or am I totally off and they are not CLs?


 
These are CL, however I do believe these are part of the Christian Louboutin for 3.1 Phillip Lim collection and this particular colorway is  runway exclusive.


----------



## mishybelle

karwood said:


> These are CL, however I do believe these are part of the Christian Louboutin for 3.1 Phillip Lim collection and this particular colorway is  runway exclusive.



Awww, so these are not available in-stores anywhere?? Only the black/white Ronettes for the masses? *sigh*


----------



## karwood

mishybelle said:


> Awww, so these are not available in-stores anywhere?? *sigh*


 

So far, I have only seen the Ronettes in  lilac, multi-color suede and black/white


----------



## TwiggyStar

Can't think of what these are called.. any ideas? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Crocodile-Mary-Jane-Shoes-35-5_W0QQitemZ370349717021QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item563a90361d


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ it's a yoyo zeppa something


----------



## TwiggyStar

Thanks Naked!!


----------



## laureenthemean

TwiggyStar said:


> Can't think of what these are called.. any ideas? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Crocodile-Mary-Jane-Shoes-35-5_W0QQitemZ370349717021QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item563a90361d



Iowa Zeppa


----------



## TwiggyStar

oh lol, thanks laureen! ^


----------



## PinkLoubi

laureenthemean said:


> O My Sling



thanks


----------



## weB3now

Does anyone know what these are called?


----------



## 5elle

Hanna_M said:


> Yes, just looked up the Alti pump and it looks quite similar. Definitely after the 160 - the higher the better! Now to figure out how to search for them...



For reference these are the super high Eugenie that Net A Porter carried:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34018


----------



## laureenthemean

5elle said:


> For reference these are the super high Eugenie that Net A Porter carried:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34018



She wants the ones w/ the closed sides, though.


----------



## sara999

in england we had the closed sides version. but i don't know where you can find them outside of ebay


----------



## Tokidoki Lover

Hello ladies! 

I am new to the CL forum, and I am trying to identify these CL's. Help? They are at a consignment shop and I am unsure what style name/season they are!

TIA


----------



## Stephanie***

New Simples or Simples?


----------



## karwood

Stephanie*** said:


> New Simples or Simples?


 
Simples


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I got a PM about these, anyone know what they are called?

http://i42.tinypic.com/9fw45z.jpg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ minibout


----------



## tivogirl

These are very similar in shape to the mystery pair I posted a few times earlier on this thread, but the seller doesn't have the box. Anybody know the style name?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...74&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_986wt_1117


----------



## hydrohoki

This isn't really an ID but it's the best place I can think to put this question.

Which heel heights in pigalle came with a straight heel?  85, 100 and 120?  Did the 70s ever?


----------



## laureenthemean

hydrohoki said:


> This isn't really an ID but it's the best place I can think to put this question.
> 
> Which heel heights in pigalle came with a straight heel?  85, 100 and 120?  Did the 70s ever?



The 70 only came in the one heel style you've seen.


----------



## kjbags

^The Pigalle 70 also comes with a straight heel this season, here in Coral patent at Pam Jenkins for example:

http://www.pamjenkins.co.uk/product...ian Louboutin&productid=5680&catid=246&pno=30


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Oops, thought that was only the 85.  Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## hydrohoki

Ok thanks for clearing it up.    I was confused.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, What is the difference between a VP and the Altadama?
Thanks


----------



## tivogirl

^ Altadama has a double platform. There may be other differences, but that's the most noticeable one.


----------



## NANI1972

tivogirl said:


> ^ Altadama has a double platform. There may be other differences, but that's the most noticeable one.


 
I thought that was probably it, thanks for verifiying.


----------



## NANI1972

Forgot to ask this earlier. Does anyone now how you can tell how many times an item has been listed on ebay?
Thanks


----------



## jmaemonte

Can someone please identify these booties worn by Alicia Keys??  I would greatly appreciate it!!
http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Brit+Awards+Inside+Arrivals+4z4G9NpYujMl.jpg


----------



## Hanna_M

Thanks guys - yes, it's the closed side version I'm after. I'll have to keep an eye on the bay.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jmaemonte said:


> Can someone please identify these booties worn by Alicia Keys?? I would greatly appreciate it!!
> http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Brit+Awards+Inside+Arrivals+4z4G9NpYujMl.jpg


 
I think It's like new bridget or something. They haven't been released yet


----------



## telesbrize

Can someone tell me the difference between the *Ron Ron*'s (my personal fav's) and *Fifi*'s (I'm eyeing a pair).  They look pretty much the same on retailer's websites.


----------



## kaeleigh

When I tried on the Fifi's last weekend, I would say they are a cross between the Ron Ron's and Simples.


----------



## tivogirl

Also, the Fifi has a VERY thin pencil heel (see my avatar). LOVE them - so comfortable!


----------



## telesbrize

^^ Thanks for the help, ladies!  Love the pencil heel in your avatar.


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, can you help me with Decolzeps (Decollete Zeppa 868) colors?

As far as I can remember they came in:

-black patent w/stacked wood heel
-nude patent w/stacked wood heel
-wine patent w/stacked wood heel
-silver specchio w/stacked wood heel
-gold specchio w/stacked wood heel
-off white patent w/stacked wood heel
-luggage nappa w/stacked wood heel
-orange patent w/ silver specchio heel
-blue patent w/ silver specchio heel
-black patent w/silver specchio heel
-magenta patent w/gunmetal heel
-red grease patent
-violet grease patent
-black suede
-brown suede
-black nappa leather
-luggage kid/nappa (?) leather
*-cream patent w/stacked wood heel ???
-nude patent w/cork heel ???
*

Is there any color I'm forgetting?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

is luggage a camel/brownish leather color?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

i recall a blue patent with specchio heel


----------



## nillacobain

^^See post  #3 here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...super-decolletes-here-408360.html#post8969442



crazzee_shopper said:


> i recall a blue patent with specchio heel



They are on my list.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

thanks. then i own a pair of the luggage color. good to know. 

btw, i take back the blue patent...it was blue with silver heels not specchio.


----------



## nillacobain

crazzee_shopper said:


> thanks. then i own a pair of the luggage color. good to know.



I think they came in luggage with wood heel and in the all luggage leather version.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

i have the wood heels. Don't know about the all luggage version. That would be gorgeous.


----------



## luminousgoo

Hi Everyone,

Please let me know if any of you happen to know the model name for this shoe.  Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

luminousgoo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please let me know if any of you happen to know the model name for this shoe. Thanks!


 
I can't see the pic.


----------



## luminousgoo

nillacobain said:


> I can't see the pic.



Hi,

I changed the format of the photo and uploaded it again.  Let me know if you can see the shoes now.  Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me with Decolzeps (Decollete Zeppa 868) colors?
> 
> As far as I can remember they came in:
> 
> -black patent w/stacked wood heel
> -nude patent w/stacked wood heel
> -wine patent w/stacked wood heel
> -silver specchio w/stacked wood heel
> -gold specchio w/stacked wood heel
> -off white patent w/stacked wood heel
> -luggage nappa w/stacked wood heel
> -orange patent w/ silver specchio heel
> -blue patent w/ silver specchio heel
> -black patent w/silver specchio heel
> -magenta patent w/gunmetal heel
> -red grease patent
> -violet grease patent
> -black suede
> -brown suede
> -black nappa leather
> -luggage kid/nappa (?) leather
> 
> I'm unsure about these colors:
> *-cream patent w/stacked wood heel ???*
> *-nude patent w/cork heel ???*
> *-bone patent w/stacked wood heel ???*
> 
> 
> Is there any color I'm forgetting?


 
updated


----------



## gheaden

could someone identify this style for me.  TIA


----------



## nillacobain

gheaden said:


> could someone identify this style for me. TIA


 
Bruges.


----------



## gheaden

^^thank you


----------



## LH405

Hi there CL experts! Just wondering if you can help me out here. I want to know if this metallic gold Rolando is old or new. I figured new since I thought the old style didn't come out in metallic but thought I had better ask. The link is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140399329794&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LH405 said:


> Hi there CL experts! Just wondering if you can help me out here. I want to know if this metallic gold Rolando is old or new. I figured new since I thought the old style didn't come out in metallic but thought I had better ask. The link is here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140399329794&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!




From the pix, they look like the Rose Gold Laminato which is from a few seasons ago.


----------



## LH405

^^ thanks!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Yep! def. a few seasons back...


----------



## tivogirl

Fair warning, *LH40*5, I have rose gold laminato VPs and they scuff SUPER easily! If you're very careful with your shoes you might get away with just a few light marks, but mine look pretty beat up after just a few normal wears. I'm to the point of considering strassing them, even! 

They are beautiful, but delicate.


----------



## Hanna_M

I have a pair of CLs that I cannot remember the name of- I'm pretty sure JetSetGo told me before so apologies for asking again. 

They're loafer shoe style (including two little tassles) in raspberry red nappa with a 5" wooden stacked heel, no platform. 

They run large, about 1/2 a full size up (mine are padded with heel grips and ball cushions and I'm thinking of getting some insoles as well).

If someone could tell me the name I'd be eternally grateful. Also, if anyone knows if they ever came in any other colours. I've got it in my head that I'd love some in a Bone shade.


----------



## nillacobain

Steva?  

See post #41 here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-red-cls-here-396680-3.html#post10420613


----------



## Hanna_M

nillacobain said:


> Steva?
> 
> See post #41 here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-red-cls-here-396680-3.html#post10420613


 
Yes! Perfect, thank you. Although the heels don't look 5" in that pic I'm sure they are! Now to hunt them in Bone... SO?


----------



## nillacobain

I remember:

peacock suede
leopard ponyskin
camel leather
black leather

Please wait for an expert lady to chime in!


----------



## Hanna_M

nillacobain said:


> I remember:
> 
> peacock suede
> leopard ponyskin
> camel leather
> black leather
> 
> Please wait for an expert lady to chime in!


 
I fear you may be right. I've seen the peacock suede and DO NOT like it. I saw the ponyskin on ebay a while ago, wrong size unfortunately. I'd jump at the change of the cameel or black leather. Oh dear, three more to add to the wish list! Shame they're not on the SO list - going to call my local boutique anyway, can't harm to ask!


----------



## nillacobain

Hanna_M said:


> I fear you may be right. I've seen the peacock suede and DO NOT like it. I saw the ponyskin on ebay a while ago, wrong size unfortunately. I'd jump at the change of the cameel or *black leather*. Oh dear, three more to add to the wish list! Shame they're not on the SO list - going to call my local boutique anyway, can't harm to ask!


 
There are some pictures here:  #*3023*


----------



## Hanna_M

nillacobain said:


> There are some pictures here: #*3023*


 
Ohhhhhh... pretty. Want. Now!


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Ladies,
Does anyone know all the colors that the Scissor Girl came in?
TIA for the help.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NANI1972 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Does anyone know all the colors that the Scissor Girl came in?
> TIA for the help.


 
Black Leather, Suede
Purple Suede
Pewter Laminato
Bronze Laminato
Olive Suede
Red Satin

I feel like I'm missing one ...


----------



## NANI1972

^^^Gold?
Wanted to know because I bought a pair on ebay and the description said gold, but I didn't think that it came in gold. I hoping it is suppose to be bronze.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^it's bronze...saw your link in another thread.


----------



## NANI1972

I thought is must be bronze but the color of the shoe looks light in the pics, so I was questioning it. Thanks


----------



## Nico3327

They came in red suede too!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Black Leather, Suede
> Purple Suede
> Pewter Laminato
> Bronze Laminato
> Olive Suede
> Red Satin
> 
> I feel like I'm missing one ...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think they also came in black satin?


----------



## rdgldy

I think they did too.


----------



## Aniski

Hi!!  I was wondering what style this is?
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3cac44ff8d#ht_500wt_927


----------



## mizsunshyne

Aniski said:


> Hi!!  I was wondering what style this is?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3cac44ff8d#ht_500wt_927



Jo pumps maybe??


----------



## nillacobain

^^you're right. They're the JO PUMPS. 

  See post #52 here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-your-nude-cls-here-396521-4.html#post9467023


----------



## Aniski

Thanks ladies!  Much appreciated!  I have another...are these rolandos?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ look like declics to me


----------



## Aniski

Thanks naked!


----------



## Speedah

NANI1972 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Does anyone know all the colors that the Scissor Girl came in?
> TIA for the help.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Black Leather, Suede
> Purple Suede
> Pewter Laminato
> Bronze Laminato
> Olive Suede
> Red Satin
> 
> I feel like I'm missing one ...





crazzee_shopper said:


> ^it's bronze...saw your link in another thread.





Nico3327 said:


> They came in red suede too!





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think they also came in black satin?



Red satin and silver laminato also!


----------



## luminousgoo

Hi,

Is anyone familiar with the model name for these boots?  Thanks!


----------



## Nico3327

^ These look like the Multi Booty for sale on NAP UK.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48581


----------



## luminousgoo

Nico3327 said:


> ^ These look like the Multi Booty for sale on NAP UK.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48581



thanks so much!


----------



## luminousgoo

The toe box on these shoes seem a bit larger than Ron Ron's. Would anyone know what model these are if not the Ron Ron's?  Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

luminousgoo said:


> The toe box on these shoes seem a bit larger than Ron Ron's. Would anyone know what model these are if not the Ron Ron's?  Thanks!



I'm pretty sure these are Ron Rons.


----------



## luminousgoo

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm pretty sure these are Ron Rons.



Thanks!  I wasn't sure if Louboutin had another similar model.


----------



## DesignerElla

Cookies to anyone who gives any extra info too...

Well because I naughtily just bought these and they didn't come in their box. From a Last Call 30% off sale.


----------



## Miss Kris

Could someone please help me identify the style of these?  I'm fairly new to CL so sorry if it is an obvious one!  Thank you! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...item5ad8fb8dbd


----------



## laureenthemean

Miss Kris said:


> Could someone please help me identify the style of these?  I'm fairly new to CL so sorry if it is an obvious one!  Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubou...item5ad8fb8dbd



They're the No. Prive.  Next time please post the entire link instead of doing a copy/paste (doing so doesn't include the whole link).


----------



## DesignerElla

DesignerElla said:


> Cookies to anyone who gives any extra info too...
> 
> Well because I naughtily just bought these and they didn't come in their box. From a Last Call 30% off sale.



OK I finally did the right G search and found mine. Like my photo has in the name, they ARE the Tulip - I just wasn't sure because that does NOT come up for CL on TPF. Hmmm.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod67890082&parentId=cat980731

Mine were $1 less and in poorish condition but at least 30% off. Le Sigh. I just love them so much, lol. I crazily needed to get them at the store tonight.

The color is SOOOO much prettier in person btw!

But I ramble.


----------



## laureenthemean

DesignerElla said:


> Cookies to anyone who gives any extra info too...
> 
> Well because I naughtily just bought these and they didn't come in their box. From a Last Call 30% off sale.



These are called the En Vol.


----------



## DesignerElla

laureenthemean said:


> These are called the En Vol.



Oh OK. I feel sheepish. I'm used to NM.com writing the REAL style name at the bottom of the bullet pointed list. Oh well.

En Vol ... off to read up.


----------



## laureenthemean

DesignerElla said:


> Oh OK. I feel sheepish. I'm used to NM.com writing the REAL style name at the bottom of the bullet pointed list. Oh well.
> 
> En Vol ... off to read up.



They almost never have the real names of CLs as far as I have seen.


----------



## kaeleigh

Does anyone know the name of these Espadrilles?  TIA


----------



## IslandSpice

Anyone know the name of this style? TIA!


----------



## monokuro

Hi everyone.. ^^;

New here.. I am in love with these shoes but every website i've ran into that carries them always named them simply "platform pumps".. but i'm sure they have a specific name?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D44005%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160

Any help would be awesome.. thank you!


----------



## laureenthemean

monokuro said:


> Hi everyone.. ^^;
> 
> New here.. I am in love with these shoes but every website i've ran into that carries them always named them simply "platform pumps".. but i'm sure they have a specific name?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D44005%26N%3D4294966940%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> Any help would be awesome.. thank you!



Bianca


----------



## monokuro

laureenthemean said:


> Bianca


I assumed so!! Thank you so much!


----------



## NANI1972

Please let me know what styles the Blue Acid python came in? I know there is Feticha and VP, any others?
TIA!


----------



## CMP86

It also came in a Lady Claude.


----------



## nillacobain

NANI1972 said:


> Please let me know what styles the Blue Acid python came in? I know there is Feticha and VP, any others?
> TIA!


 
Lady Claude


----------



## NANI1972

^^^Right, I knew there was one I was forgetting!


----------



## djrr

Hi, are these NPs?? The title only says Prive Pump. Trying to figure out the sizing here... thanks!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod66390018&parentId=cat17440733&masterId=cat5130731&index=11&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731cat17440733


----------



## kjbags

^Yes, those are NPs


----------



## IslandSpice

I just won these on ebay. Can anyone tell me what their style name is? The auction says "Dvdiams." Does that sound correct?

\
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Picture taken from Ebay seller Closetangel


----------



## djrr

kjbags said:


> ^Yes, those are NPs



thanks!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

Hi  Everyone 
I was just wondering if any knows the name of these ~ Thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ looks like the Miss Tick with a stacked heel.


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks so Much Jet


----------



## savvysgirl

IslandSpice said:


> I just won these on ebay. Can anyone tell me what their style name is? The auction says "Dvdiams." Does that sound correct?
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken from Ebay seller Closetangel



Gorgeous shoes! 

They are still for sale on theoutnet - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68941


----------



## JetSetGo!

Good eye, Savvys!



IslandSpice said:


> I just won these on ebay. Can anyone tell me what their style name is? The auction says "Dvdiams." Does that sound correct?
> 
> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken from Ebay seller Closetangel



according to Outnet they are called DV Diamonds.


----------



## Dawn

are these new simples? BG lists them as "small-platform pump"


thanks!


----------



## Speedah

^^ I think those are 90mm or 100mm New Simples


----------



## DesignerElla

I don't have a picture, just a quote/description.

It's supposed to have spikes on the (& just the) heel.

I run past the Louboutin  store every day, and there's always a new pair of shoes that I covet.  There's this amazing pair that has spikes all over the heel. They're  definitely dinner shoes, but I would probably wear them on the subway.  When I like something, I wear it to death, then I never want to see it  again. Luckily, I'm the oldest of seven kids, so I have a lot of  siblings to pass things on to.

http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2010/04/alia_ahmed-yahia_will_brave_th.html


----------



## Parisian_chic

Hi, are these Pigalles? Thanks!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## kjbags

Yes, those are Pigalles, looks like 70mm to me


----------



## Rossi

Does anyone know the style name for these please


----------



## IslandSpice

savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous shoes!
> 
> They are still for sale on theoutnet - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68941


 


JetSetGo! said:


> Good eye, Savvys!
> 
> 
> 
> according to Outnet they are called DV Diamonds.


 
Thank you!! I got them at a steal on the Bay...$375!  Woohooo! I love my new wedding shoe - though I have to correct a grass stain on the heel...


----------



## Parisian_chic

thanks kjbags! Are the 70mm pigalles as good-looking as the 90mm or 100mm ones? What do you think? :wondering


----------



## laureenthemean

DesignerElla said:


> I don't have a picture, just a quote/description.
> 
> It's supposed to have spikes on the (& just the) heel.
> 
> I run past the Louboutin  store every day, and there's always a new pair of shoes that I covet.  There's this amazing pair that has spikes all over the heel. They're  definitely dinner shoes, but I would probably wear them on the subway.  When I like something, I wear it to death, then I never want to see it  again. Luckily, I'm the oldest of seven kids, so I have a lot of  siblings to pass things on to.
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2010/04/alia_ahmed-yahia_will_brave_th.html



It sounds like the Mad or Mad Mary.


----------



## NANI1972

Are there any other styles in Blue Acid Python other than VP, LC and Feticha? thanks ladies


----------



## lilmissb

^ I've seen simples and declic 90's.


----------



## ashakes

NANI1972 said:


> Are there any other styles in Blue Acid Python other than VP, LC and Feticha? thanks ladies



Decollete as well.


----------



## NANI1972

Do all simples have a small platform? TIA


----------



## nillacobain

NANI1972 said:


> Do all simples have a small platform? TIA



Only New Simples have a platform.


----------



## NANI1972

^^^Thanks. Any Espadrilles in your future yet?


----------



## nillacobain

^Not yet. I've decided to wait because they eventually will pop up on *bay UK (faster and customs hassle-free for me).


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi, would anyone be able to tell me what style of boot these are:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5a7b7e05

and would anyone have advice on fit, calf size and whether they have an inbuilt platform....


----------



## laureenthemean

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me what style of boot these are:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5a7b7e05
> 
> and would anyone have advice on fit, calf size and whether they have an inbuilt platform....



I believe these are the Babel 100.  On the suede version, size 39 had a 15" calf if I remember correctly.  No platform.


----------



## CelticLuv

what style is this? Bianca base? it's from the F/W 2010 line. thanks!!

(pic borrowed from alyssa08 post)


----------



## CMP86

^^That is the Lady Peep. Yes it is based off the bianca.


----------



## indypup

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure those are Lady Claude based, not Bianca.  Those are 150mm, Biancas are 140mm; the pitch on these is also steeper than the Bianca.  They do have the same platform, but IMO that's it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ it's basically a lady claude on top of a bianca platform..


----------



## closetfull

I'm in desperate need of help with these...

I've had a love affair with this pair of CL's for the last four years or so.  Unfortunately I can't remember the name and can't seem to find them anywhere.  For background, they were purchased at Saks.  Also note, these are NOT the original heels. (Stupid sidewalk grates!)  The originals were more pencil than this.

Would love any help you all could offer!

-closetfull


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HI ladies ..please can you help me with these ? i love them to pieces 





TIA


----------



## kjbags

^These are called the Bridget


----------



## Nico3327

I believe these are called "merry-go-round"



closetfull said:


> I'm in desperate need of help with these...
> 
> I've had a love affair with this pair of CL's for the last four years or so. Unfortunately I can't remember the name and can't seem to find them anywhere. For background, they were purchased at Saks. Also note, these are NOT the original heels. (Stupid sidewalk grates!) The originals were more pencil than this.
> 
> Would love any help you all could offer!
> 
> -closetfull


----------



## KoutureKitty

Are these 100mm Declics?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5a4abd8a


Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

KoutureKitty said:


> Are these 100mm Declics?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5a4abd8a
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
Declic 90


----------



## KoutureKitty

Thanks! Too low for me I think


----------



## nillacobain

KoutureKitty said:


> Thanks! Too low for me I think


 
FYI Declics don't come in 100 mm, only 90, 120 (formerly known as 100) and 140 (formerly known as 120). HTH


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kjbags said:


> ^These are called the Bridget


thank you so much


----------



## sarahlouise06

Hi ladies, could you perhaps identify this particular style of CB's? 

http://www.manoloblahnikshop.com/ch...-2/christian-louboutin-maggie-140-pumps-p-421

Does anyone have any information on this website?! In terms of authenticity?? 

Thanks!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

sarahlouise06 said:


> Hi ladies, could you perhaps identify this particular style of CB's?
> 
> http://www.manoloblahnikshop.com/ch...-2/christian-louboutin-maggie-140-pumps-p-421
> 
> Does anyone have any information on this website?! In terms of authenticity??
> 
> Thanks!



It's a fake version of the Maggies.


----------



## sarahlouise06

crazzee_shopper said:


> It's a fake version of the Maggies.



Ah, I see. Thank you! I know they are fake, but what would the quality of the shoes be like? This is purely out of curiosity, I own real CL's..I wouldn't ever buy fake anything.


----------



## rdgldy

We don't condone or discuss fakes on here.


----------



## baiserdelamour

Hello! Please help identify these beautiful CLs. THANKS LADIES!


----------



## closetfull

@Nico3327:  That's it!  Thanks so very much!

Now... Off to find them somewhere!


----------



## JetSetGo!

sarahlouise06 said:


> Ah, I see. Thank you! I know they are fake, but what would the quality of the shoes be like? This is purely out of curiosity, I own real CL's..I wouldn't ever buy fake anything.




It would not be good. Between crappy materials and poor shaping, it's pretty absurd what they try to pass off.


----------



## Canarybling

And not too meantion pure uglyness


----------



## baiserdelamour

Can anyone help? ^^ Please?? ty:


----------



## thunderthumbs

My wife has fallen in love with these pink CL's - but what is it called?







Thanks for you help!


----------



## Canarybling

^^ Ron ron's in rose Indian suede i think that's the color


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies!

Found these at NM Last Call for only $187 ( with a 40% coupon that ends today). I don't remember the name of these. Anyone know?!  TIA!!


----------



## michynyc

Hi ladies!  What about these?  I want to see if they'll fit and what the shape of the peep toe looks like.

http://refashioner.com/garment_details/louboutin-red-patent-leather-peeptoe/


----------



## glitterglo

Anyone know what these are called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150440058078&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## hah116

I do not have pictures but only a description...

they were from last F/W (i believe)

Black suede bottom portion in the shape of declic (i think) and then it had lace across the top of the foot that met in the middle with a hook or button style closure.

I know they were for sale on joanshepp.com as well.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Hah116*, Sounds like the Clic Clac

http://img41.imageshack.us/i/georgina.png


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi,

Can you please tell me what style this is?  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item51926a6c9c


----------



## nillacobain

tigertrixie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me what style this is?  TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item51926a6c9c



Alta Ariella I think.


----------



## mrslykins

What style are these, please??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110527461625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pursemonkey

Could you please identify these for me? I did a search in the peep-toe thread but didn't see them. TIA! 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/10901019


----------



## kjbags

pursemonkey said:


> Could you please identify these for me? I did a search in the peep-toe thread but didn't see them. TIA!
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/10901019


 
Miss Marple I think


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know if Blue Acid Python came in the Declic Style? Thanks!


----------



## tivogirl

As far as I know, Blue Acid Python were made in Feticha, Lady Claude and Very Prive. Don't think I've seen Declics, but I'd also be interested in any other styles since I can't walk in Fetichas or LCs and BAPs are my UHG! (wow, that was a lot of acronyms)


----------



## NANI1972

^I believe it came in a decolette and maybe a simple. Are LC and Feticha hard to walk in , never tried them on before. I originally wanted and open toe style but don't think I'll ever be able to find it (less than retail anyway). So now I'm trying to see what is available in BAP in a closed toe style.
What about the decolette, are those comfortable? I've heard mixed reviews on those.


----------



## tivogirl

Simple?! OMG NEED! 

I personally find the Feticha hard to walk in because of the curved heel. It throws your center of balance forward. Some people have no problem with it, but many do. I find LC hard to walk in because of the 120mm  heel and no platform, but a lot of others don't seem to have any trouble. I'd recommend trying both styles on in person as you may have a different experience.

I've never worn Decolletes so can't speak to comfort; just tried them on in the store.


----------



## NANI1972

^I think I might have actually asked in this thread about the other styles and someone said a Simple 90. I'll have to search and see!


OK I found it! This is what I was told:  *I've seen simples and declic 90's*.

I wouldn't mind a simple in them.


----------



## tivogirl

^NANI, pm me if you find anything (or post here) and I'll do the same for a BAP UHG twin


----------



## angiela

Can anyone tell me what these are called? I'm hoping to look up sizing info on them!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505343254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## NANI1972

tivogirl said:


> ^NANI, pm me if you find anything (or post here) and I'll do the same for a BAP UHG twin


 
Absolutely, I'll PM you, I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## Nico3327

These are called "podium"



angiela said:


> Can anyone tell me what these are called? I'm hoping to look up sizing info on them!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180505343254&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Nico3327

The Declic 90 came in blue acid python, but I think it was only available in Europe.  There were a pair on ebay recently - really gorgeous!



NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know if Blue Acid Python came in the Declic Style? Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

pursemonkey said:


> Could you please identify these for me? I did a search in the peep-toe thread but didn't see them. TIA!
> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/realragzz75/items/10901019





kjbags said:


> Miss Marple I think



Yup!


----------



## tivogirl

^^ I think I saw those but they weren't my size so I didn't pay attention to the style.


----------



## NANI1972

^I remember seeing those, sadly they weren't my size*sigh*


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## wangz09

I am expecting these in the mail. my very first pair

Please identify style and height of heel if possible


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ twistochat; 120mm


----------



## wangz09

^^thank you!!!


----------



## Hanna_M

Could anyone identify these please? I think that they were from the S/S 08 collection.






Alternatively, if anyone can recommend similar thigh high boots I'd be very grateful. I'm not a pointy toe person and the higher the heel the better!


----------



## wangz09

just BIN'ed on ebay


----------



## Nico3327

I believe these are the Monique boot.



Hanna_M said:


> Could anyone identify these please? I think that they were from the S/S 08 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, if anyone can recommend similar thigh high boots I'd be very grateful. I'm not a pointy toe person and the higher the heel the better!


----------



## wangz09

Please and thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140407097259&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Isn't it like Delicate or something?


----------



## Nico3327

^^I think they are the Guizine.


----------



## karwood

Nico3327 said:


> ^^I think they are the Guizine.


 
They are  Guizine.


----------



## wangz09

thank you ladies!!!


----------



## jeNYC

Please ID this pair and season.  Thanks!


----------



## Nico3327

^ They are the Very Prive (VP).  I can't tell you what season - they are released every season in different materials and colors.  Someone else may be able to chime in.


----------



## laureenthemean

jeNYC said:


> Please ID this pair and season.  Thanks!



Brown glittart VP, I think f/w '08.


----------



## antakusuma

Hi, can tell me what design this is? Need to figure out sizing. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...673008&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT#ht_500wt_1085


----------



## NANI1972

What is this style called? Thanks!


----------



## Nico3327

^ Francaise


----------



## Nico3327

Decoltissimo, I think....



antakusuma said:


> Hi, can tell me what design this is? Need to figure out sizing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...673008&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT#ht_500wt_1085


----------



## laureenthemean

antakusuma said:


> Hi, can tell me what design this is? Need to figure out sizing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...673008&ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT#ht_500wt_1085



I think these are the Hai.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^They're not the decoltissimos... I'm thinking Hai as well.


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks ladies!  I still have trouble will all those pointy-toed styles...


----------



## antakusuma

thank you!


----------



## pursemonkey

Could anyone tell me the name of this style and also any advice on sizing for this style? TIA!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Hi ladies, this has been stumping me all evening.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335d25836c

The listing says Ginevra. But any google or tpf search on "ginevra" shows a different style boot (covered platform side zipper).

The boots in the listing shows the platform and a back zipper. Can anyone identify the boot?

Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

crazzee_shopper said:


> Hi ladies, this has been stumping me all evening.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item335d25836c
> 
> The listing says Ginevra. But any google or tpf search on "ginevra" shows a different style boot (covered platform side zipper).
> 
> The boots in the listing shows the platform and a back zipper. Can anyone identify the boot?
> 
> Thanks.



Alti Boot


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Thanks Laureen!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

I'm having a serious memory laps girls!
I don't have a picture but I'll do my best to describe the shoe- They kind of look like the para la cruz. they're sorta a NP with a t strap and fringe going all the way up.
Anyone know what i'm talking about? lol Any sizing advice would be really helpful as well!

TIA!!!


----------



## iloveredsoles

Never mind. Just got it. They are the plume! lolol
I'll head over to the sizing thread now lol


----------



## Nico3327

These are the Talitha



pursemonkey said:


> Could anyone tell me the name of this style and also any advice on sizing for this style? TIA!


----------



## wangz09

just bumping this post... 

anyone know what these are?? :shame::shame:



wangz09 said:


> just BIN'ed on ebay


----------



## nillacobain

IslandSpice said:


> Anyone know the name of this style? TIA!


 
*Marie Pli*. 

Credit to the Sample sale thread ladies.


----------



## babysweetums

http://cgi.ebay.com/worn-christian-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b1d4c484

anyone know?


----------



## laureenthemean

babysweetums said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/worn-christian-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b1d4c484
> 
> anyone know?



Pour Anne Marie


----------



## babysweetums

^ thanks lauren! i owned and sold that style about 2 or 3 years ago and never knew the name....looking at those pictures i sure miss them =(


----------



## sassyphoenix

I don't have a picture but I saw some CLs on a website and I can't find it anymore.

Has there ever existed black heels with a zipper up the heel?  Maybe they were fakes but man were they hot.


----------



## lemon!

What style is this?? *DROOL*

http://img10.hostingpics.net/pics/7...in_Presents_Le_Carrosse_Noir_knc58VxXbDZl.jpg

credit: passionlouboutin.blogspot.com


----------



## IslandSpice

nillacobain said:


> *Marie Pli*.
> 
> Credit to the Sample sale thread ladies.


 
Thank you!


----------



## missgiannina

hi,
can some please id these


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ picador


----------



## laureenthemean

missgiannina said:


> hi,
> can some please id these



Picador


----------



## yousofine

What's the name of the Frutti Frutti without the frutti The bow-thing )?

Thought it was Fetilo, but that's with a different kind of fish net.


----------



## vuittonamour

can someone tell me the name of these flats? i found this pic on ebay but they don't have the style listed. TIA.


----------



## vuittonamour

yousofine said:


> What's the name of the Frutti Frutti without the frutti The bow-thing )?
> 
> Thought it was *Fetilo*, but that's with a different kind of fish net.



lol i must have a dirty mind. everytime i see this style name it makes me think of something naughty. lollll.


----------



## kjbags

vuittonamour said:


> can someone tell me the name of these flats? i found this pic on ebay but they don't have the style listed. TIA.


 
Zoup


----------



## LoubyLady

Hi there,

Does anyone know the name of this style? I have a pair in gold that I bought at a sample sale and they came without a box so have always wondered!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-/32...ssuresFemmes&hash=item4aa16b460e#ht_500wt_933

It's item number 320535741966 on eBay if the link doesn't work!

TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

LoubyLady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this style? I have a pair in gold that I bought at a sample sale and they came without a box so have always wondered!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LOUBOUTIN-/32...ssuresFemmes&hash=item4aa16b460e#ht_500wt_933
> 
> It's item number 320535741966 on eBay if the link doesn't work!
> 
> TIA!



My T Strap


----------



## LoubyLady

laureenthemean said:


> My T Strap



Perfect, thanks Laureen!


----------



## yousofine

vuittonamour said:


> lol i must have a dirty mind. everytime i see this style name it makes me think of something naughty. lollll.



Me to. Tried to do a seach, but didn't anything on Fellatio 

Anyone who can help with the name of frutti frutti without bow? Its a mesh-shoe with small flowers.


----------



## kjbags

yousofine said:


> Me to. Tried to do a seach, but didn't anything on Fellatio
> 
> Anyone who can help with the name of frutti frutti without bow? Its a mesh-shoe with small flowers.


 
I'm pretty sure this is also the Fetilo, it comes in different kinds of mesh. 
I can't link you directly, but when you visit the CL homepage http://www.christianlouboutin.com/#/the_collection , then select 'High Heels' and go to the very last pair this should be what you're looking for


----------



## Nico3327

^ Agreed.  Saks has it online too and it's called the Lace Fetilo.


----------



## yousofine

Yeah! Ok, couldn't understand it. Thought it was Fetilo, but all the pictures I could find was with mesh without the flowers.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

anyone able to id these? they look a little like gwenissima, but im really not 100% sure. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eat-unusual-blue-dress-rare-night-London.html


----------



## Nico3327

^ These are the decollette zeppa (aka "decolzep").


----------



## Choo_Freaky

oh wow thank you so much


----------



## vuittonamour

kjbags said:


> Zoup



thank youu


----------



## vuittonamour

yousofine said:


> Me to. Tried to do a seach, but didn't anything on Fellatio



lol!!!!


----------



## ChevelJ

Can you please tell me the name of this style?


----------



## karwood

Rolando



ChevelJ said:


> Can you please tell me the name of this style?


----------



## ChevelJ

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

nm


----------



## kramer125

Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180509039585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## laureenthemean

kramer125 said:


> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180509039585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



These look fake.


----------



## mrslykins

Any ideas on this one??


----------



## Choo_Freaky

anyone able to id these "come into my world" music video in 2002. sorry for the bad photos, hardly any good shots of these apart from a few on set pics. i absolutely love these shoes and must find them somewhere


----------



## kramer125

laureenthemean said:


> These look fake.



Thank you, Laureen!


----------



## babysweetums

are these 100's or 120's? anyone know? seller says 5in but they look like the 100's? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255ad24a2d


----------



## JetSetGo!

babysweetums said:


> are these 100's or 120's? anyone know? seller says 5in but they look like the 100's? http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255ad24a2d




this looks like the 120 to me.


----------



## babysweetums

^ thanks jet, the heel height is really the difference in whether i buy them or not, i only want 120's so i want to be 100% before i bid! thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

Hi experts,

Can you please tell me the name of this?  Thanks!


----------



## alyssa08

decollete zeppa


----------



## CMP86

tigertrixie said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can you please tell me the name of this?  Thanks!



Decolzep


----------



## alenka

Sorry I've been spamming you all with questions today but I have one more question.

I tried on a pair of black peep toe shoes in leather today and cannot identify them. They have a hidden platform, leather covered heel and a peep toe, however it is tiny and just shows a little flash of red. It's just a small opening at the front rather than a proper open toe.

I have checked the open toe thread, the black cl thread and this one and still haven't found out what this shoe is. Also, I have tried to find a link for this shoe but nothing.

Can anyone help?


----------



## CMP86

^^I'm guessing its something similar to this? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731 

I believe its the Open Clic or the Minibout.


----------



## alenka

Yes that's it but in black, is that the open clic?


----------



## CMP86

Yes it is.


----------



## alenka

Thanks


----------



## Blueberry12

Hi!

I know these are the Coquines, but does any of you know something more about them?
Like what year , season?

Thanx.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I think they're from 2006, not sure about the season.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx.


----------



## indypup

Are these Yasmins?  Or something else entirely?






Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, they're the Yasmine 120.


----------



## indypup

OMG.  *Laureen*, you have made my day!


----------



## chelleybelley

Hi Ladies,

What is the name of this style?  the Feather d'orsay?   and does it also come in ivory or blush pink? TIA! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53490115&parentId=cat17520738


----------



## laureenthemean

chelleybelley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> What is the name of this style?  the Feather d'orsay?   and does it come in ivory or blush pink? TIA!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53490115&parentId=cat17520738



Rosazissimo


----------



## chelleybelley

laureenthemean said:


> Rosazissimo


 
Ah, *Laureen*, you are the best!  Thank you!


----------



## cl-pig

Somone on my blog posted a comment that what Victoria is wearing are not pigalles- specifically pigalles with cut outs. Can anyone verify if there is such a pigalle variation as the cut outs that she is wearing?






Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

You're not allowed to advertise your blog.


----------



## lulabee

Anyhoo...Finzi - Pigalle I believe?


----------



## rdgldy

yes, you're right, *lula*!


----------



## lulabee




----------



## lolitablue

Always wonder how VB can walk in those shoes!! So big on her!!!


----------



## lulabee

She has to make room for her bunions..


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulabee said:


> She has to make room for her bunions..


 
with her bunion issue, she would be a great candidate for custom made (I think they're called First) CLs


----------



## cipelica

I think these are Duvette


----------



## laureenthemean

They look like the Draculette.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Laureen, you are a star. That's the one!


----------



## Stephanie***

lightintheshoes.com/images/christian_louboutin_sandals_002.jpg

Should this shoe be this above??
I know this is one of the worse fakes ever... but i can't really see it lol

archiv.taschenforum.de/760_loubou2_1.jpg


----------



## Nico3327

^ So Private Rainbow Strass


----------



## kett

There is a shoe identified as a CL in the Sex and the City 2 book that looks very unfamiliar to me (there is also a shoe labeled as Dior that is actually YSL so who knows how accurate the labels are...). Does anyone know what CL this is?


----------



## Nico3327

^ looks like the YSL Tribtoo pump


----------



## kett

That was my first thought. Sounds like the book is wrong on a bunch of things. TY!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Which shoes are Emma walking in? I WANT THEM!!!
http://cocoperez.com/2010-05-27-emma-trades-burberry-for-unkle-karl


----------



## kett

Madame Butterfly bootie


----------



## NikolineSofieK

kett said:


> Madame Butterfly bootie



I can't find them anywhere 

Btw; I've been looking on ebay at the Delic shoes in the advert it says CL runs 1/5 size small. In Jimmy Choo I'm a solid 37.5, do you think I should go for the 38 in the Delic?


----------



## crazzee_shopper

WE have a separate thread for sizing questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html 

I am a solid 37.5 in Choos as well. My declics are 38 and are somewhat big. I pad them with heel grips and they are perfect. HTH.


----------



## Nico3327

I don't think the madame butterfly booties have been released yet.  They are part of the CL's fall 2010 collection.  Check this thread - there may be some info on which retailers are getting them.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...woohoo-lets-talk-about-new-styles-554967.html



NikolineSofieK said:


> I can't find them anywhere


----------



## NikolineSofieK

crazzee_shopper said:


> WE have a separate thread for sizing questions: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...izing-info-advice-read-first-page-481701.html
> 
> I am a solid 37.5 in Choos as well. My declics are 38 and are somewhat big. I pad them with heel grips and they are perfect. HTH.



Yes I know I'm sorry. Thanks so much for the info.
When were still talking do you know if the Delics every will be available in saks, neiman or bergdorf again? Can't seem to find them anymore.. I live in Norway and there are no CL boutique here.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Nico3327 said:


> I don't think the madame butterfly booties have been released yet.  They are part of the CL's fall 2010 collection.  Check this thread - there may be some info on which retailers are getting them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...woohoo-lets-talk-about-new-styles-554967.html



Oh, haha! Thats embarrassing! Do you know how much they will cost?


----------



## Nico3327

^$1,195 USD.  I'm not sure what the price will be in Euros.  You could probably email one of the CL boutiques in Europe to find out.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Nico3327 said:


> ^$1,195 USD.  I'm not sure what the price will be in Euros.  You could probably email one of the CL boutiques in Europe to find out.



That much.. Damn! I'm sorry to say this when I'm on the CL Forum, but don't really think that they are worth that, I'd rather get two cheaper pair of CL..

Anyways thanks for all the help girls, and again I'm sorry I posted wrong, just needed an answer quick.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NikolineSofieK said:


> I can't find them anywhere
> 
> Btw; I've been looking on ebay at the Delic shoes in the advert it says CL runs 1/5 size small. In Jimmy Choo I'm a solid 37.5, do you think I should go for the 38 in the Delic?


 
MBB is available at SCP and yes they are gorgeous.


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Nico3327 said:


> ^$1,195 USD.  I'm not sure what the price will be in Euros.  You could probably email one of the CL boutiques in Europe to find out.



Just in curiosity when will they be released?


----------



## NikolineSofieK

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> MBB is available at SCP and yes they are gorgeous.



MBB? SCP???


----------



## laureenthemean

NikolineSofieK said:


> MBB? SCP???



MBB = Madame Butterfly Bootie
SCP = South Coast Plaza, location of one of the boutiques
Also, the style name is *Declic*, not "Delic" as you have been saying, just in case you need to do a search.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

NikolineSofieK said:


> MBB? SCP???


 
Madame Butterly Bootie

South Coast Plaza


----------



## NikolineSofieK

laureenthemean said:


> MBB = Madame Butterfly Bootie
> SCP = South Coast Plaza, location of one of the boutiques
> Also, the style name is *Declic*, not "Delic" as you have been saying, just in case you need to do a search.



Aha! I feel very stupid now!
Anyway thanks again for the help and about SCP - I live in Norway..


----------



## NikolineSofieK

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Madame Butterly Bootie
> 
> South Coast Plaza



Got it


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please what's the name of these?
Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please what's the name of these?
> Thanks


 
Un volier flats. I think.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nillacobain said:


> Un volier flats. I think.


 
Thanks very much nilla!!


----------



## wdina256

Hi all,

Are these Louboutins? 

Many thanks!!


----------



## mariah41

hi, 

I just had these past the authentic test (thanks iloveredsoles)

anyone know their style name or how old they are? 













here is a link to their photobucket album with lots more pictures, if needed

http://s883.photobucket.com/albums/ac33/puperella/CL sandals/

THANKS for any help 

cheers, mariah


----------



## Rocky

Does anyone have any idea what this style is?  Thx!


----------



## PinkLoubi

Hi experts,

Can you please tell me the name of this?  Thanks!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nillacobain

^Bow T mule - I think.


----------



## mirandaflats

LOVE that I found this thread!!  I'm always killing myself on the internet trying to identify shoes I've seen in stores, on people, in magazines, etc...

Can you help me figure out a style of CL's without a picture?? They are very distinctive.  They actually look like a slingback top sider with a huge heel!  The ones I saw were mint green.

Thanks, ladies, have a lovely Thursday!


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ I believe you are describing the Jefferson. 
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/95807.htm

Welcome!


----------



## mirandaflats

JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ I believe you are describing the Jefferson.
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/95807.htm
> 
> Welcome!


 
YES!!!!  Thank you!!!  OMG, they're even better in red!


----------



## IslandSpice

Hi Ladies,
I have these Biancas on the way. Can you tell me what height these are - 140mm?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103020112


----------



## JetSetGo!

IslandSpice said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have these Biancas on the way. Can you tell me what height these are - 140mm?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod103020112



I think they're 140


----------



## IslandSpice

mirandaflats said:


> YES!!!! Thank you!!! OMG, they're even better in red!


 
if you are a 37, I saw a green pair at NMLC in Potomac Mills - Virginia.  You could call if you're interested.


----------



## IslandSpice

JetSetGo! said:


> I think they're 140


 
Is this the lowest height?


----------



## suetje

sorry wrong posting..


----------



## rdgldy

*sue*, they are fake.


----------



## laureenthemean

IslandSpice said:


> Is this the lowest height?



I think that's the only height.


----------



## SteadyRiot

Anyone know what these espadrilles are called?


----------



## nillacobain

SteadyRiot said:


> Anyone know what these espadrilles are called?


 
Moirismo


----------



## SteadyRiot

Thanks!


----------



## thunderthumbs

What is the full name/color of the Pigalles worn by SJP in SATC2?






The material for Lady Bow is listed on christianlouboutin.com as silk but on this picture is looks like black nappa. Could this be right?


----------



## carlinha

^Pigalle 120 in Dorado strass

the Lady Bow comes in different materials and colorways, so yes it does come in satin AND nappa


----------



## meggyg8r

Anyone know what these are called? I saw them on Kate Beckinsale in the Celebs thread but I don't know if I ever caught the style name.


----------



## kjbags

^Nuria


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you!!


----------



## ms_pinky

Sandra Bullock's shoes from last night's MTV movie awards?  It's nude and suede.  Looks like a bianca however the heel in the back is thicker in width.


----------



## nillacobain

^It's a new style. It's called *Bibi*. See pictures here:   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-post-pix-here-592226-11.html#post15556440


----------



## ms_pinky

nillacobain said:


> ^It's a new style. It's called *Bibi*. See pictures here:   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-post-pix-here-592226-11.html#post15556440



Ah thanks so much!  Seems like i'm not the only one that really loves them...hehe


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please does someone know the name of these?
Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

^Cataribbon.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nillacobain said:


> ^Cataribbon.


 
Thanks nilla, you are always very helpful.


----------



## nillacobain

^You're welcome.


----------



## junglejane

I've never seen these before... apparently they were a runway style... does anyone have any more info on them?


----------



## Mr. Guccio

Hello - Shopping for fiance and have these two images....looking for the  names of the shoes and the fitting.

Searched all the major websites and found no matches...also tried  searching the forums with the descriptions and came up short- 

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ altadama, ole ole


----------



## laureenthemean

Mr. Guccio said:


> Hello - Shopping for fiance and have these two images....looking for the  names of the shoes and the fitting.
> 
> Searched all the major websites and found no matches...also tried  searching the forums with the descriptions and came up short-
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!



The first one is the Cathay.


----------



## JetSetGo!

laureenthemean said:


> The first one is the Cathay.



Correct!


----------



## myminimee

hi! do you know what these sandals are called? 
   if possible, from what season? thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those are called "city".

I don't remember what season. Some time in 2009?


----------



## LavenderIce

The City were from SS2009 and came in black, luggage and nude or a light beige color.


----------



## cl-pig

Are these pigalles what selma blair has on?

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-post-pix-here-592226-23.html#post15632239


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ helmut


----------



## Shalu

Can anyone ID this shoe?  I know it's really small.. TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Shalu said:


> Can anyone ID this shoe?  I know it's really small.. TIA!



Decollete


----------



## Shalu

Thank you!  Wow, that was fast!  

Can anyone ID these as well?  TIA!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Shalu said:


> Thank you!  Wow, that was fast!
> 
> Can anyone ID these as well?  TIA!




The Nude Python looks like the Declic or Feticha. We'd need to see the heel to be sure.

The Roccia Python looks like it could be the Decoltissimo.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hm, I think they might be the Hai?  It seems to have higher sides than the Decoltissimo.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

I agree with Laureen. It's not the Decoltissimo due to the high sides.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Ah! I'm not very good with those two. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Shalu

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SLCsocialite

What style is this??


----------



## Nico3327

^ Miranda


----------



## JustWantToPeek

hi guys could you please tell me the style name of this bag and also the original retail value , thanks so much for the help


----------



## nillacobain

^Luisa Via Roma calls it "shopping bag".


----------



## luxuryfever

Hi ladies, can you please tell me which style this is?


----------



## kjbags

^Titi


----------



## luxuryfever

thank you KJ!


----------



## bec_h_med

Hi,
This is my first post, and can I just say how awesome this forum is.  I bought my first pair of CL's 4 months ago.  They are the cranberry Altadama 100, and I love them sooooo much.

I would appreciate your help in identifying a style.

They are a burgundy suede pump with a platform and a 120 heel.  They have matching leather detailing to the toe and the heel.

Thanks in advance!

Becky x


----------



## cts900

^^Do you have a picture or link you could post so we can see them?

And....welcome to tPF !!!!!


----------



## bec_h_med

Hi, thanks! They are on eBay, and I don't even know if they are a genuine style. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380229292413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

bec_h_med said:


> Hi, thanks! They are on eBay, and I don't even know if they are a genuine style.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380229292413&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you!!



Defil.


----------



## bec_h_med

Thankyou! Now I can check if they will fit. Xx


----------



## siserilla

Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/well-worn-heels...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b2bffee3#ht_500wt_1147


----------



## JetSetGo!

siserilla said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/well-worn-heels...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b2bffee3#ht_500wt_1147




These are pigalles.


----------



## PyAri

Greetings Ladies,
what are the shoes JLO is wearing in the attached pic?


----------



## Nico3327

Those are def hardwick VPs.  Looks to me like JLo is wearing some version of python altadama.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ She's wearing the watersnake altadama.


----------



## PyAri

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ She's wearing the watersnake altadama.


Thank you Naked.  Can you explain why they look different from these?
It confused me because the box says watersnake but they look totally different than the ones JLO is wearing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PyAri said:


> Thank you Naked. Can you explain why they look different from these?
> It confused me because the box says watersnake but they look totally different than the ones JLO is wearing.


 
Those in your photo are watersnake hardwick.

The ones JLO are wearing are roccia watersnake. They are a few seasons old.


----------



## PyAri

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Those in your photo are watersnake hardwick.
> 
> The ones JLO are wearing are roccia watersnake. They are a few seasons old.


 
The box on the ones I posted says, "watersnake hard roccia"
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521176725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I take it the hard means hardwick?  I think I'm going to go with the darker ones are just dark because they are from a few seasons ago


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

PyAri said:


> The box on the ones I posted says, "watersnake hard roccia"
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280521176725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I take it the hard means hardwick? I think I'm going to go with the darker ones are just dark because they are from a few seasons ago


 
Watersnake Hardwick was new for 2010 so it didn't exist in CL shoes a few season ago.

Edit:

Watersnake (the ones JLo is wearing)







Watersnake Hardwick






See the difference?


----------



## PyAri

Yes, I could see the difference but I was under the impression that their names were the same (Watersnake Hardwick for both), hence my confusion.  Thanks for the clarification


----------



## katy932011

ive been told- silk brocade titi- green


----------



## christine0628

Anyone know the name of these boots??  TIA!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380246338445&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## nillacobain

christine0628 said:


> Anyone know the name of these boots?? TIA!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380246338445&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
Maybe these?! I'm not sure though.


----------



## Miinee

Does anyone know the name of these shoes, and if they're still available?

TIA


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me all the exotics and colors of exotic that the Biancas are available in? 

I think I want something in a Grey/white combo maybe?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ that bianca came out in the grey/white watersnake. But it was 2 seasons ago


----------



## indypup

Miinee said:


> Does anyone know the name of these shoes, and if they're still available?
> 
> TIA



These are Mount Street and were from a few seasons ago.  Ebay may be your best bet, but I have seen them at NM Last Call.  

(pic of what they really look like, courtesy of *ashakes*)


----------



## NANI1972

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ that bianca came out in the grey/white watersnake. But it was 2 seasons ago


 
Thanks Naked, so ebay stalking it is.


----------



## cln29

Hoping one of the experts here can identify these.  I tried searching a few sites, but couldn't find them.


----------



## nillacobain

They are called Tamiflu.


----------



## anna_solana

can someone identify those shoes?


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Gwennissima.


----------



## anna_solana

^^thanks a lot. i couldn't find those shoes anywhere.. do you know when they where available?


----------



## laureenthemean

anna_solana said:


> ^^thanks a lot. i couldn't find those shoes anywhere.. do you know when they where available?



I think 2006?  Not sure.  Ebay is probably your only hope.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

.


----------



## tampura

Purely out of curiosity, does anyone know what these are?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255b99e3ac

They remind me of an 80's bikini that has been pulled up too high.  teeheehee


----------



## CMP86

Salopette.


----------



## cocoandjen

Are these New Simples?  http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c55628897

I'm wondering b/c the insole of 9.5 inches doesn't seem right if they are.


----------



## Chins4

^They are New Simples - 9.5" sounds about right for a 37.5. I'm a 37 and my insole is usually 9.25"


----------



## Popsicool

Miinee said:


> Does anyone know the name of these shoes, and if they're still available?
> 
> TIA





indypup said:


> These are Mount Street and were from a few seasons ago.  Ebay may be your best bet, but I have seen them at NM Last Call.
> 
> (pic of what they really look like, courtesy of *ashakes*)



*Miinee* I came across this accidentally the other day, might be of interest, DIY Mount Street tutorial!

http://www.lovemaegan.com/2009/05/diy-christian-louboutin-petal-sandal.html


----------



## cln29

nillacobain said:


> They are called Tamiflu.



 Interesting name for a shoe.  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## tampura

CMP86 said:


> Salopette.


 
Thank you! I am so impressed with the knowledge in here!


----------



## GirlyGirl4

Has anyone ever seen this style?


----------



## laureenthemean

GirlyGirl4 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this style?



They don't look like CL.


----------



## tampura

laureenthemean said:


> They don't look like CL.


 
I think I've seen similar Betsey Johnson.  Maybe these?

http://www.shoes.com/Shopping/produ...'s+Wells+Shoes+(Black/Gold)&CAWELAID=98916798


----------



## GirlyGirl4

that is exactly what they are! I found these on one of my old friends facebook, and the pics had the "signature red soles." I was a little blown away when i saw these because I had never seen antyhing like them.


----------



## Nico3327

^ Betsey's shoes have pink soles.


----------



## NANI1972

Is this Decolette? Thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ yes


----------



## mirandaflats

Hi, ladies! Could you please ID this shoe for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

mirandaflats said:


> Hi, ladies! Could you please ID this shoe for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks like the Decocolico.


----------



## SomethingWitty

Sorry I just posted this in the Celebrity forum but thought it might be more appropriate to ask here. 

Can someone please ID Ashley Tisdale's CL style for me? TIA!


----------



## Nico3327

^ Treopli


----------



## SomethingWitty

Thank you Nico!!!


----------



## mirandaflats

laureenthemean said:


> Looks like the Decocolico.


 
Yup, that's exactly it!  Thanks!!


----------



## chynaxdawl

i'm not sure if i'm posting in the right place since i'm trying to identify a shoe from the fall/winter 2010 collection. i saw these on a blog and love them but there was no identifying style name and i can't find any info at all! does anyone know what these are called, color availability, and price??
http://raindropsofsapphire.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/louboutin-spikes.png


----------



## Nico3327

^ I'm 99% sure these are runway only and won't be released.  I think something similar will be released for retail called the Very Mix.  You might have better luck posting in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...woohoo-lets-talk-about-new-styles-554967.html.  The girls who frequent there know more about F/W 2010 than I do.

Edit:  Found a photo of the very mix.  Word is that retail is $3,675:  http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1089605&d=1272661614


----------



## chynaxdawl

^^ thanks!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Ladeis, 
what is this style called? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220630118647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

need to see on the sizing guildines if they are TTS. 
TIA!


----------



## Nico3327

^ Un Voilier (sp?)


----------



## Hed Kandi

thanks!



Nico3327 said:


> ^ Un Voilier (sp?)


----------



## nillacobain

IA *Nico*! I think they are the wedge version of the Unvolier flats.


----------



## christine0628

I was able to identify these myself - they are the Giovannina boots.  Saw them IRL @ the LV boutique.  They are also @ Barneys.com under the description of "Over-the-knee boots".



christine0628 said:


> Anyone know the name of these boots?? TIA!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380246338445&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## smartster1983

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this style.

I love them but need to identify them first before buying.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nillacobain

smartster1983 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this style.
> 
> I love them but need to identify them first before buying.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
They look like *FAKE* Pigalles.


----------



## smartster1983

nillacobain said:


> They look like *FAKE* Pigalles.



I think you might be right, but it was the only picture which I had. So is that the full name?

Where is the best place to pick these shoes up. Reputable stores etc...


----------



## nillacobain

smartster1983 said:


> I think you might be right, but it was the only picture which I had. So is that the full name?
> 
> Where is the best place to pick these shoes up. Reputable stores etc...


 
Their name is *black patent* (material) *Pigalle* (style). The ones in the photo you posted are not looking good.

If you need any help post your request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/help-me-find-style-size-post-requests-here-568674.html

Here we post sales and deals ... you might want to check this thread out: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/post-cl-deals-steals-sales-finds-here-no-528065.html

Also, there's a list of CLs boutique around the world with SAs info/telephone numbers: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-louboutin-boutique-info-information-420951.html

Check this thread too: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-bonanzle-sellers-louboutin-shoes-353107.html

HTH!


----------



## Eimii

Which colour Rolandos are these? TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

Eimii said:


> Which colour Rolandos are these? TIA!



They look like burgundy Alti Pumps.


----------



## thestylehive

Hi all! Great thread.  Thought I'd ask if anybody knows what this is? The heel's shape is like the letter T and under 3 inches... 






(my own photo)


----------



## meggyg8r

your photo isn't showing up, *thestylehive*.


----------



## laureenthemean

thestylehive said:


> Hi all! Great thread.  Thought I'd ask if anybody knows what this is? The heel's shape is like the letter T and under 3 inches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my own photo)



Here's the link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/43475464@N06/4777033820/


----------



## bettyyy

Could someone help identify these?  I was informed they weren't pigalles as listed.  Thanks in advance! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230494649573


----------



## laureenthemean

bettyyy said:


> Could someone help identify these?  I was informed they weren't pigalles as listed.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230494649573



I believe these are called the Wherever.


----------



## LoubyLady

Hi there,

Does anyone know what this style is called? If they were my size I would be all over them!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Nud...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5ce16ce7#ht_639wt_905

TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

LoubyLady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know what this style is called? If they were my size I would be all over them!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Nud...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item1e5ce16ce7#ht_639wt_905
> 
> TIA!


 
They are called Jo.


----------



## LoubyLady

nillacobain said:


> They are called Jo.



Thank you Nilla!


----------



## nillacobain

^You're welcome.


----------



## Eimii

laureenthemean said:


> They look like burgundy Alti Pumps.


 
Yeah, I thought that they weren't Rolandos but a lot of sites had said they were, I'll post a picture from the side later.


----------



## nillacobain

Eimii said:


> Yeah, I thought that they weren't Rolandos but a lot of sites had said they were, I'll post a picture from the side later.


 
If they have an exposed platform they are definately not Rolandos.


----------



## indypup

^The platform looks too tall to be a Rolando.

Quick ID for me, please!  I've had these for a while and have no idea what they're called.


----------



## mizsunshyne

^patented Iowa Mary Jane flats?


----------



## mizsunshyne




----------



## bettyyy

laureenthemean said:


> I believe these are called the Wherever.



Thanks!


----------



## bec_h_med

Hi, hope you can help indentify these I have just bought.  I've posted the ebay listing link, as I haven't taken any of my own pics yet.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220618411192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Black suede.  Heel height 85mm.

Thanks!

Becky


----------



## tivogirl

Anybody know what this style is? I've never seen it before! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item255bb7c7db#ht_3076wt_913

Also, I have a very similar pair to these and can't get the seller to answer my question about what style name is listed on the box. Mine are black satin with crystals, but otherwise quite similar. Anybody know what these are called?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f39f21cc#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## JEANQUEEN

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/walk...an_Louboutin_Python_Heels_Shoes_sz_37_UK_sz_4

Which style and what if the heel height? THank you!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ hard to tell. Maybe an 85mm simple?.


----------



## JEANQUEEN

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/muffylover/items/Christian_Louboutin_Shoes_Pumps

Does anyone know what style these are? THanks!


----------



## JEANQUEEN

JEANQUEEN said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/walk...an_Louboutin_Python_Heels_Shoes_sz_37_UK_sz_4
> 
> Which style and what if the heel height? THank you!!



And possibly off topic, but how come these have been sitting for a week or so and noone has picked them up? I want to but I am not sure about the heel height...


----------



## Alice1979

JEANQUEEN said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/muffylover/items/Christian_Louboutin_Shoes_Pumps
> 
> Does anyone know what style these are? THanks!



Simple 100.



JEANQUEEN said:


> And possibly off topic, but how come these  have been sitting for a week or so and noone has picked them up? I want  to but I am not sure about the heel height...



In the listing it says they are 4 inches, so 100 mm.


----------



## JEANQUEEN

Alice1979 said:


> In the listing it says they are 4 inches, so 100 mm.




Thanks Alice! But... it doesn't say 4 inches in the listing. It does for the Simples, but not for the pythons. Thanks! =) Would you know the style? Here's the link again: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/walk...an_Louboutin_Python_Heels_Shoes_sz_37_UK_sz_4


----------



## indypup

I am pretty sure the pythons are Simples.  Why don't you just ask the seller what the heel height is?


----------



## Alice1979

JEANQUEEN said:


> Thanks Alice! But... it doesn't say 4 inches in the listing. It does for the Simples, but not for the pythons. Thanks! =) Would you know the style? Here's the link again: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/walk...an_Louboutin_Python_Heels_Shoes_sz_37_UK_sz_4



You're right, the heel height isn't stated in the listing. Perhaps it's better to ask the seller. 

The fuxia patent ones are 100. I think I might have gotten the link confused. Sorry.


----------



## bec_h_med

bec_h_med said:


> Hi, hope you can help indentify these I have just bought.  I've posted the ebay listing link, as I haven't taken any of my own pics yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220618411192&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Black suede.  Heel height 85mm.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Becky




Hi!  I'm really sorry, but was wondering if anyone knows what these are called??  Thanks!!


----------



## bec_h_med

tivogirl said:


> Anybody know what this style is? I've never seen it before!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item255bb7c7db#ht_3076wt_913
> 
> Also, I have a very similar pair to these and can't get the seller to answer my question about what style name is listed on the box. Mine are black satin with crystals, but otherwise quite similar. Anybody know what these are called?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f39f21cc#ht_500wt_1154




Is the second one bzelmut?


----------



## tivogirl

^ I don't think it is bzelmut because the side isn't cut away like it is on those. These are cut just like a pair I have that I've posted here a few times and they've stumped everyone. At first glance they appear to be part of the helmut family but the sides and vamp are totally different.


----------



## dreachick2384

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thoughts?


----------



## dreachick2384

^^They are a simple-ish thing, duh. But are they htf?


----------



## IslandSpice

images.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mf/BGX0HPT_mf.jpg 
Are these Ron Rons? If so, how do they run this season? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

IslandSpice said:


> images.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mf/BGX0HPT_mf.jpg
> Are these Ron Rons? If so, how do they run this season? Thanks!



Looks like the Decollete.


----------



## nillacobain

dreachick2384 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Thoughts?


 
I think they are called Elodie or New Elodie? I'm not sure though.


----------



## JEANQUEEN

---


----------



## karwood

jeanqueen said:


> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/chel...boutin_beige_sometimes_lace_up_sandals_38_6_7
> 
> ?


 
this style is called "*Sometimes*". As written on the title of the listing.


----------



## indypup

Anyone have any ideas? :shame:


----------



## troipattes

Hi everybody ! 

Can anyone identify this style for me ? Thanks !


----------



## nillacobain

^Passmule 85?


----------



## troipattes

Mmmmhhh... not sure : the heel is stiletto, not wedge, and seems to have 100mm height


----------



## rdgldy

They could be pass mule, I have 85mm w/ heel not wedge


----------



## meggyg8r

I was just going to write that the Passmule comes in both a heel and a wedge and in different heel heights. I'm not sure what the pattern on the shoe is, though. The shape is a Passmule, but the design on it might give it a different style name.


----------



## JetSetGo!

indypup said:


> Anyone have any ideas? :shame:



It's like an Iowa Flat, but I'm not sure of the technical name. I'll look around and see if I can find it.


----------



## nillacobain

JetSetGo! said:


> It's like an Iowa Flat, but I'm not sure of the technical name. I'll look around and see if I can find it.


 
I think Jet is right. I found this.


----------



## dreachick2384

Obviously simples, but does anyone know this colorway?
http://cgi.ebay.com/1250-Christian-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eae721714


----------



## indypup

*Jet* and *nilla*... thank you so much!  I thought they looked suspiciously Iowa-like!


----------



## meggyg8r

dreachick2384 said:


> Obviously simples, but does anyone know this colorway?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1250-Christian-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eae721714


 
The listing just states "gold python" but I would bet they have a different color description than that. I've never seen that color before- it's gorgeous!!


----------



## 5elle

dreachick2384 said:


> Obviously simples, but does anyone know this colorway?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1250-Christian-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eae721714



I'd love to know too - they are beyond gorgeous. Would love to SO them!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I wonder, does the seller have the box? Otherwise you could try emailing the CL customer service email on their website and attach the photos, I'm sure they could help you with it.


----------



## 5elle

^^Excellent idea, thanks *Naked*.


----------



## chelleybelley

dreachick2384 said:


> Obviously simples, but does anyone know this colorway?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1250-Christian-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eae721714


 
Wow, what a unique and gorgeous color... it's almost like a volcano-strass-python-minus-strass color.


----------



## slpceline

Item:Christian Louboutin Red Eel Leather Simple Heels 39.5 
Seller:superisticsara
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/supe..._Louboutin_Red_Eel_Leather_Simple_Heels_39_5_
Comment: Seller says they are simples, but to my inexperienced eye the toe looks a little pointy to be simples. Could they be Clichy's?

TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

slpceline said:


> Item:Christian Louboutin Red Eel Leather Simple Heels 39.5
> Seller:superisticsara
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/supe..._Louboutin_Red_Eel_Leather_Simple_Heels_39_5_
> Comment: Seller says they are simples, but to my inexperienced eye the toe looks a little pointy to be simples. Could they be Clichy's?
> 
> TIA!


 
decollete


----------



## dreachick2384

Thanks all, with your ideas about the simples. They look real, too, I'm really tempted. Seller says no box. Hmmm...


----------



## meggyg8r

Has anyone ever seen anything like this before? They look like altered Barcelonas or something.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5cebcad5







ETA: Okay, now that I look closer at the straps, I can see that they were cut. Nevermind!


----------



## 5elle

^^They seller should say they've been altered but I'm guessing they're more flattering on the leg as a result.


----------



## LavenderIce

dreachick2384 said:


> Thanks all, with your ideas about the simples. They look real, too, I'm really tempted. Seller says no box. Hmmm...


 
I've seen that python colorway in the Palace Zeppas.


----------



## sunlit

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23089cfae1

This listing says Labyrinth but I've never seen them in this colour combo? It looks a lot more like the New Ali but without the peep-toe to me... anybody have any idea?


----------



## meggyg8r

5elle said:


> ^^They seller should say they've been altered but I'm guessing they're more flattering on the leg as a result.


 
The seller definitely should state that. It's pretty misleading. I like the Barcelonas the way they originally were meant to be.. I wonder how these look on the foot being cut.


----------



## LavenderIce

sunlit said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Lou...ViewItem&pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item23089cfae1
> 
> This listing says Labyrinth but I've never seen them in this colour combo? It looks a lot more like the New Ali but without the peep-toe to me... anybody have any idea?


I haven't seen the Labyrinth in this color combination as well.  It is a closed toe d'orsay just like it though, with the New Ali stitching.  IIRC, there is a tpfer who has the New Ali in this colorway.


----------



## dreamerrr

hey guys i was just wondering if you guys know what style this is? would appreciate the help thanks!!

uploadpic.org/thumb-80281.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

dreamerrr said:


> hey guys i was just wondering if you guys know what style this is? would appreciate the help thanks!!
> 
> uploadpic.org/thumb-80281.jpg



They look like they're supposed to be the Helmut, but the ones in the link you posted are fake.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

dreamerrr said:


> hey guys i was just wondering if you guys know what style this is? would appreciate the help thanks!!
> 
> uploadpic.org/thumb-80281.jpg


replicas of the Helmuts


----------



## crazzee_shopper

jinx


----------



## dreamerrr

ohh really ok thanks guys you are super fast!! :urock:


----------



## what_katy_does

I just fell in love a little bit, but I don't know what they are to begin the search for my size :cry:
Can anyone tell me what these are please?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-540-Pink...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4151499f50
I always dreamed of a pair of grown up ballet shoes....


----------



## SassySarah

I love the way these look, anyone know the style name?  Also wondering if they would be old CL sizing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...120051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## mainguyen504

I've been having these in my closet for a while...I only know that these are beautiful..


----------



## nillacobain

mainguyen504 said:


> I've been having these in my closet for a while...I only know that these are beautiful..


 
Africa print NP?!


----------



## mainguyen504

^ Thanks! I knew they were NP but couldn't tell what the print was for anything!  Thank you so much!


----------



## nillacobain

You're welcome.


----------



## JetSetGo!

SassySarah said:


> I love the way these look, anyone know the style name?  Also wondering if they would be old CL sizing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...120051&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154




these are adorable. I don't know the name, but my best guess is they would fit like a Simple in old sizing.


----------



## SassySarah

JetSetGo! said:


> these are adorable. I don't know the name, but my best guess is they would fit like a Simple in old sizing.



Thanks Jet.  I think they are adorable too, the toe box reminds me of the SOM1 but I am loving the ankle strap.  I wish they were current sizing, I think the old simple sizing would be too small.


----------



## creighbaby

Good afternoon,
I can't tell if these are miss tack or miss tick? Thank you.


----------



## nillacobain

The style name is Miss Tack.


----------



## JetSetGo!

creighbaby said:


> Good afternoon,
> I can't tell if these are miss tack or miss tick? Thank you.



I *think* these are the older Mia. 
Miss Tack has a Simple toe. 
Miss Tick has a lower vamp.


----------



## NANI1972

I just bought these on the bay, thought they were VP but they are actually Yoyo Zeppa, what is the difference between these two styles?


----------



## rdgldy

*Nani, *the platform on the zeppa is exposed, on the VP it isn't.


----------



## NANI1972

^Duh, now I can tell the diff, oh well already paid for and shipped. My mind is so not working right these days. Thanks *rdgldy*!


----------



## rdgldy

They are really nice too!  I happen to love the style.


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks, I'm sure I'll like them IRL.


----------



## sleepykitten

hello,

what style are these wedges?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380248902822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
is this a good price? does anyone have modeling pics?

TIA!


----------



## Nico3327

^ It says in the listing that the name of the style is Marazul.


----------



## erinmiyu

these just came from the bay, and i remember seeing the style somewhere before, but i can't remember the name...


----------



## cts900

sleepykitten said:


> hello,
> 
> what style are these wedges?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380248902822&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> is this a good price? *does anyone have modeling pics*?
> 
> TIA!



I am modeling beige marazuls in my slideshow linked in my siggy. You may also want to look in the wedges reference thread.


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> these just came from the bay, and i remember seeing the style somewhere before, but i can't remember the name...


 
This listing calls them Bella Boucle http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c560dc7b6 but I remember someone calling them Maria.


----------



## laureenthemean

nillacobain said:


> This listing calls them Bella Boucle http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c560dc7b6 but I remember someone calling them Maria.



Definitely not the Maria.


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls! (I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I couldn't find a more appropriate thread...)

The Mt. Street boutique told me they had some nude patent Ron Ron's in my size... What's the difference between Clichy 100 and Ron Ron 100? I'm looking closely at pictures of both in the Reference Library and they seem *very* similar... Maybe the heel is slimmer and the toe is pointier on a Clichy?


----------



## laureenthemean

slpceline said:


> Hi girls! (I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I couldn't find a more appropriate thread...)
> 
> The Mt. Street boutique told me they had some nude patent Ron Ron's in my size... What's the difference between Clichy 100 and Ron Ron 100? I'm looking closely at pictures of both in the Reference Library and they seem *very* similar... Maybe the heel is slimmer and the toe is pointier on a Clichy?



That's pretty much it.  I think the sides of the Clichy are lower too.


----------



## Popsicool

slpceline said:


> Hi girls! (I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I couldn't find a more appropriate thread...)
> 
> The Mt. Street boutique told me they had some nude patent Ron Ron's in my size... What's the difference between Clichy 100 and Ron Ron 100? I'm looking closely at pictures of both in the Reference Library and they seem *very* similar... Maybe the heel is slimmer and the toe is pointier on a Clichy?



You're right, Ron Ron is a round toe and Clichy is slightly pointed.  

Also Ron Ron heel is fuller at the top.

Edit: Beat me to it laureen.


----------



## slpceline

Thanks Laureen and Popsicool! 

I guess the question I'm really asking is, are they different enough that I could justify having one of each in the same color???


----------



## Popsicool

slpceline said:


> Thanks Laureen and Popsicool!
> 
> I guess the question I'm really asking is, are they different enough that I could justify having one of each in the same color???



Well.. I find that the look/feel of these is quite different. Clichy is more of a refined shoe and Ron Ron is adorable & cute while still being classy & hot. I hope that makes sense..

The nudes might be a different shade anyway, right?  

However, Ron Rons come in lots of fun colours so you might want to consider one of the other ones.


----------



## daynci

img.2sao.vietnamnet.vn/2010/07/16/09/44/hoangyen1.jpg

how much is this one?


----------



## sakura

slpceline said:


> Thanks Laureen and Popsicool!
> 
> I guess the question I'm really asking is, are they different enough that I could justify having one of each in the same color???



I would get the Ron Rons in a different color.    IMO they're too similar to Clichys and they look best in bright colors.


----------



## laureenthemean

daynci said:


> img.2sao.vietnamnet.vn/2010/07/16/09/44/hoangyen1.jpg
> 
> how much is this one?



I think the retail is around $3400?


----------



## Laetitya

Have just had these authenticated (thank you everyone!), but have no idea what style they would be. They must be pretty vintage (although their condition is new), would love to know which year. They are grey velvet.


----------



## PyAri

Hi ladies what shoe is this? Looks like some type of yoyo. Too bad there aren't two.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b3afe022#ht_2302wt_851


----------



## creighbaby

nillacobain said:


> The style name is Miss Tack.





JetSetGo! said:


> I *think* these are the older Mia.
> Miss Tack has a Simple toe.
> Miss Tick has a lower vamp.




Thank you.


----------



## nillacobain

PyAri said:


> Hi ladies what shoe is this? Looks like some type of yoyo. Too bad there aren't two.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b3afe022#ht_2302wt_851


 
I think they are called Yoyo strass.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi, I just had these authenticated (thank you! ).
Does anybody know which style they are?


----------



## Miss T.

Ooops, here is the link, sorry!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...15286&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3997wt_1011


----------



## erinmiyu

nillacobain said:


> This listing calls them Bella Boucle http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c560dc7b6 but I remember someone calling them Maria.


thank you! (and those are really cute in green! too bad not my size)


----------



## michelle779

Can someone please ID the pink/coral ones please?


----------



## Nico3327

^ Greissimo 140 pump


----------



## michelle779

Thank you!


----------



## amharris




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

.


----------



## JetSetGo!

amharris said:


>



Looks like the Decollete from this angle. I guess it could be the Ron Ron, but I'd need a better pic of the toe.


----------



## mo.space

What is this style called?


----------



## nillacobain

mo.space said:


> What is this style called?


 
They are called Cabrera 140. It's my CL HG!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Someone knows what these are called? Maybe Lady? Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Someone knows what these are called? Maybe Lady? Thanks!



I believe Lady is correct.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ Yes, I believe she is!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

laureenthemean said:


> I believe Lady is correct.


 


JetSetGo! said:


> ^^^ Yes, I believe she is!


 
Thanks laureen and Jet!!!

Do you know from which year by any chance?


----------



## Tygriss

We saw Lady Gaga Sunday and she wore these boots that had red soles.  I assume they're CLs but I haven't seen them before... Anyone recognize these?

Lady Gaga boots!!!


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Are the shoes on this model CL's?  If so, what style are they?  I think that I might have asked this in the wrong place before.  I really, really want these.  Whatever the cost.


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^^ attachment?


----------



## AmbassadorBri

http://issuu.com/futureclaw/docs/th...5003912363067292&zoomYPos=0.21185147507629706



AmbassadorBri said:


> Are the shoes on this model CL's?  If so, what style are they?  I think that I might have asked this in the wrong place before.  I really, really want these.  Whatever the cost.


----------



## AmbassadorBri

PS, thank you for your help!


----------



## saartje1102

Hi, 

I'm new on the forum. I don't have any Christian Louboutins yet, but i've 
seen these:

Does anybody know the style of this beautiful shoe?


----------



## nillacobain

AmbassadorBri said:


> Are the shoes on this model CL's? If so, what style are they? I think that I might have asked this in the wrong place before. I really, really want these. Whatever the cost.


 
Yes, they are CLs. Read this post:   #*534*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

AmbassadorBri said:


> http://issuu.com/futureclaw/docs/th...5003912363067292&zoomYPos=0.21185147507629706


 
Those are runway only so no name and they will not be made. HTH


----------



## 5elle

AmbassadorBri said:


> Are the shoes on this model CL's?  If so, what style are they?  I think that I might have asked this in the wrong place before.  I really, really want these.  Whatever the cost.



*Naked *is correct but the general shape is available in other styles. You could perhaps DIY a pair which would have a similar look - maybe Pierces with spikes added. They are gorgeous indeed


----------



## erinmiyu

could anyone tell me the name of these? thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

They are called Dominettas.



erinmiyu said:


> could anyone tell me the name of these? thanks!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks, *lav*!


----------



## AmbassadorBri

Thank you ladies, so very much.  It makes me sad that they are not in production.  Are special ordering shoes a pain in the %$#???  I love these shoes so much, and I have an idea of where I'd wear them, too!  

Thank you again ladies!  You are the best!


----------



## rdgldy

Special orders can be a pain.. There is a specific list of shoes that can be made for SO.  Often SOs take a very long time, or are not made at all.  They are also 30% over retail.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

What's the name of these please?
Thanks very much!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Coquine


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Thanks naked!!


----------



## Pigen

What are these? I'm confused as to whether they are Bruges or I have been sold fakes on the 'Bay...


----------



## Nico3327

^ They are Bruges.  

They look fine to me, but if you are concerned about authenticity, please post here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-586075.html


----------



## Pigen

Thanks a lot, Nico! I already posted them in "Authenticate this..." - fingers crossed!


----------



## saartje1102

saartje1102 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new on the forum. I don't have any Christian Louboutins yet, but i've
> seen these:
> 
> Does anybody know the style of this beautiful shoe?


 
Does anybody know this style? Thanks so much!


----------



## Nico3327

^ They look like a lower heeled version of the Dickensera.  

Where is the photo from?  Can you ask the person who took the photo?  If that is the original box the style name should be written on it.


----------



## laureenthemean

saartje1102 said:


> Does anybody know this style? Thanks so much!



I believe these are the Tout Rond?


----------



## saartje1102

Nico3327 said:


> ^ They look like a lower heeled version of the Dickensera.
> 
> Where is the photo from? Can you ask the person who took the photo? If that is the original box the style name should be written on it.


 
Thank you very much. She is selling the shoes so I will definitely ask her to check the box.


----------



## saartje1102

laureenthemean said:


> I believe these are the Tout Rond?


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nico3327

Just ask her for a picture of the box label - it should have the style name on it.  



saartje1102 said:


> Thank you very much. She is selling the shoes so I will definitely ask her to check the box.


----------



## saartje1102

Nico3327 said:


> Just ask her for a picture of the box label - it should have the style name on it.


 
Thanks


----------



## flirtsy

can anyone help me id'ing these? 

http://i.pinger.pl/pgr476/0bd045e40007ed984b9c5148/7.jpg


----------



## siserilla

Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5d6ed526#ht_500wt_1147


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

siserilla said:


> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5d6ed526#ht_500wt_1147


 
Looks like a decoltissimo to me


----------



## KathyB

Crime & Investigation Network uses a pair of Louboutins in their ads and I'm dying to know what they are because I Love them!  They are white, closed pointy toe with black (what looks like) 2 1/2" or 3" heels.


----------



## phiphi

^^ *kathyb* - do you have a picture?


----------



## label24

I think it´s Masai





flirtsy said:


> can anyone help me id'ing these?
> 
> http://i.pinger.pl/pgr476/0bd045e40007ed984b9c5148/7.jpg


----------



## label24

Help me please!! 

What it´s style?


----------



## sakura

label24 said:


> Help me please!!
> 
> What it´s style?



En Passant.


----------



## label24

Thaks! sakura


----------



## laurenam

Can anyone identify the type of python?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200504779289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## label24

Simple pump


----------



## laurenam

^ I was hoping to find the name of the python used.


----------



## JetSetGo!

laurenam said:


> Can anyone identify the type of python?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200504779289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Looks like an acid python to me.


----------



## what_katy_does

Hello ladies 
Any help with these is much appreciated!  No idea what they are called and can't find the mentions of them on here that I have seen because I am rubbish...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400057795004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
What on earth are these and do they run tts?
TIA!
XX


----------



## sakura

what_katy_does said:


> Hello ladies
> Any help with these is much appreciated!  No idea what they are called and can't find the mentions of them on here that I have seen because I am rubbish...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400057795004&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> What on earth are these and do they run tts?
> TIA!
> XX



Super T.  Sizing questions should be posted here - http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...g-info-advice-read-first-page-481701-315.html


----------



## laureenthemean

laurenam said:


> Can anyone identify the type of python?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200504779289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I think these are from at least a few years ago.


----------



## j_limandri

What style is this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160464497158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## laureenthemean

j_limandri said:


> What style is this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160464497158&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Grace


----------



## j_limandri

Thank you so much


----------



## cipelica

Maybe I'm posting this question in the wrong thread, but a search didn't help me find a more suitable place, so I apologize in advance. My question is: Is there a CL style currently produced with round/almond toe (decollete toebox shape for example) without platform and with a 120mm heel? Something like a round toe Pigalle, if you know what I mean? TIA!


----------



## laurenam

Thanks *Jet* &* Laureen*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cipelica said:


> Maybe I'm posting this question in the wrong thread, but a search didn't help me find a more suitable place, so I apologize in advance. My question is: Is there a CL style currently produced with round/almond toe (decollete toebox shape for example) without platform and with a 120mm heel? Something like a round toe Pigalle, if you know what I mean? TIA!


 
Lady Lynch. It has a simple or ron ron toe I believe.

Very very limited colors.


----------



## cipelica

Thnx, naked! Limited is perfect, I am a boring black and nude user!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cipelica said:


> Thnx, naked! Limited is perfect, I am a boring black and nude user!


 
Well then you should be all set!


----------



## cocoandjen

Hi!  Can someone tell me the style name of these two VPs and what season they're from (if known)?  Thanks so much!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542129289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542130761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## erinmiyu

cocoandjen said:


> Hi!  Can someone tell me the style name of these two VPs and what season they're from (if known)?  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542129289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542130761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


the first is very brode, not sure what season and i'm not sure of the second print's name.


----------



## laureenthemean

cocoandjen said:


> Hi!  Can someone tell me the style name of these two VPs and what season they're from (if known)?  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542129289&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180542130761&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I think the second pair is one of the Africa prints, and it's from S/S '08.  Not completely sure, though.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think the second are african print VP or something like that.

LOL oops! Didn't see Laureen post


----------



## cocoandjen

thank you *erin*, *laureen*, and *naked*!!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ I think the second are african print VP or something like that.
> 
> LOL oops! Didn't see Laureen post


----------



## kimmy90

okay, i seriously thought i could search through this entire post, but ionly got to pg45. I hope this hasnt already been posted 







What is the name of this shoe? 
THank you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ clou noeud


----------



## kimmy90

Thank you! FOund it : )


----------



## bec_h_med

Hi, does anyone know which style these are?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Hello,

I always get confused but is this a Miss Tick/Tack? something along those lines....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350387457839&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rdgldy

tack??


----------



## cuddles003

This photo was in a post by Label24 on June 2, 2010 in the Fall/winter 2010 pics only thread. Can someone tell me what the name of this shoe is and any boutique or store that may carry them? I think they look like the Pigalle style but with a peep toe. I think they look great and would love to have them, but need help identifying them.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## SunnyBee

Can someone tell me what style this is? TIA 

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=130419587148


----------



## erinmiyu

i can't get that link to load, but if it's the item # at the end of it, i believe that is marpoil.


----------



## SunnyBee

^^Sorry, this is my first time posting. This should give a better view.  Thanks.


----------



## myminimee

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:r38uqhG0mEYJJM::coolspotters.com/movies/iron-man-2/spots

hi ladies, could u please identify these for me? thanks!


----------



## Nico3327

These are No Barre in Camel Jazz Leather



myminimee said:


> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:r38uqhG0mEYJJM::coolspotters.com/movies/iron-man-2/spots
> 
> hi ladies, could u please identify these for me? thanks!


----------



## Nico3327

Marpoil, I think.



SunnyBee said:


> ^^Sorry, this is my first time posting. This should give a better view. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1188068


----------



## myminimee

Nico3327 said:


> These are No Barre in Camel Jazz Leather


 
are these the same color/finish as the link i posted earlier? they sorta look different but could be just the resolution or lighting. thanks!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ no. I believe the ones in your earlier post were the taupe. The 2nd ones you posted are the camel jazz.


----------



## myminimee

thanks, Nico and Savvy!


----------



## SunnyBee

Thank you erin and Nico!


----------



## Nico3327

yup, *savvys* right.  sorry about that.  :shame:



savvysgirl said:


> ^^^ no. I believe the ones in your earlier post were the taupe. The 2nd ones you posted are the camel jazz.


----------



## savvysgirl

:kiss: ... now hand over those green VNs of yours please missy, hehe.


----------



## NANI1972

Quick question: Do the Bow T Dorcets come in 100 and 120? Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

nani1972 said:


> quick question: Do the bow t dorcets come in 100 and 120? Thanks!


 
100.


----------



## slpceline

Hi girls!

What style are these? Are they decolletes?















TIA!


----------



## slpceline

One more: are these Ron Rons?


















Edit: The more I look at them the more I think my two posts are the same style, just different materials... For some reason I just can't distinguish the Ron Ron from the Decolletes!


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^ Both Decolletes. The black satin ones are yummy


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^They are both Decolletes.  I actually own the Camel patent ones! 

Quick question: What boot style is this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item588963f4d5#ht_5005wt_912


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ isn't that the ariella or something? that boot with the rolando toebox?


----------



## Catuska

Hello ladies, I am findig exact Carrie´s Louboutins from SATC The movie 2  Can you please help me? Can I buy them anywhere? Thank you


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ are you talking about the dorado strass pigalles? If so, the Beverly Hill boutique had them a few months ago.


----------



## dpks

Does anyone know what style OTK boot this is?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446232126&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709379&bmUID=iGTxJy4&ev19=2:25

I don't think it's Gazolina because the platform is hidden.  It looks kind of like Monique, but I thought that only came in 160 (not the 130-140 that the Saks page says for this one).


----------



## fabulousnobody

Does anyone know if this is the Miss Clincy 140? I am just not sure, cause the toe box looks a bit square for Miss Clincy?


----------



## LavenderIce

fabulousnobody said:


> Does anyone know if this is the Miss Clincy 140? I am just not sure, cause the toe box looks a bit square for Miss Clincy?


 
They are not the Miss Clichy booty.


----------



## fabulousnobody

LavenderIce said:


> They are not the Miss Clichy booty.



Oh, I found it! It's called "mamanouk"


----------



## JetSetGo!

dpks said:


> Does anyone know what style OTK boot this is?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446232126&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709379&bmUID=iGTxJy4&ev19=2:25
> 
> I don't think it's Gazolina because the platform is hidden.  It looks kind of like Monique, but I thought that only came in 160 (not the 130-140 that the Saks page says for this one).



Hmmmm... could possibly be the Monica, but I am not sure they scrunched this way.


----------



## anne.11b

Hi, what are these called and what year are they from?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-/180555571008?pt=Women_s_Shoes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ architek


----------



## nillacobain

anne.11b said:


> Hi, what are these called and what year are they from?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-/180555571008?pt=Women_s_Shoes


 
The style is Architek. They are several seasons old.


----------



## laureenthemean

anne.11b said:


> Hi, what are these called and what year are they from?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Christian-Louboutin-/180555571008?pt=Women_s_Shoes



These are from 2008.


----------



## Julide

Hi!!I am wondering if you can tell me what style this is and if this style is still available? Thank you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Julide said:


> Hi!!I am wondering if you can tell me what style this is and if this style is still available? Thank you!!



These are the Balustrina and ebay is your only chance at this point.


----------



## Julide

laureenthemean said:


> These are the Balustrina and ebay is your only chance at this point.



OkThank you for the quick response.


----------



## Elise499

laureenthemean said:


> These are the Balustrina and ebay is your only chance at this point.



These are the Chironde actually


----------



## laureenthemean

Elise499 said:


> These are the Chironde actually



Oops, thanks!


----------



## Julide

Elise499 said:


> These are the Chironde actually





laureenthemean said:


> Oops, thanks!



I will keep an eye out on Ebay!!


----------



## cts900

Anyone know what this older style wedge is called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140449540056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

Thanks!


----------



## lemon!

Heeeelp, are these pigalle 100's or 120's? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TIA!


----------



## erinmiyu

*lemon*, those look like 100s.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ look like 100s to me

oops: jinx!


----------



## lemon!

thank you!


----------



## troipattes

Hi 


Do you know the name of this style ?

Thanks !


----------



## peppamint

I'm not a CL expert, but I have never seen this style before...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## alyssa08

those are fake peppamint :/ they look like they're trying to be ron rons


----------



## peppamint

^that's what I thought! when I saw the platforms, I thought they might be ron rons....

too bad they're fake.....*sigh* still searching for the perfect pump "shape"

thanks *alyssa*!


----------



## couturequeen

Can anyone help me ID this style?

TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

couturequeen said:


> Can anyone help me ID this style?
> 
> TIA!


 
Helmut


----------



## couturequeen

nillacobain said:


> Helmut



Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

Does it look like these are Nude? Thanks!


----------



## meaghan<3

Nani -  I think they are either Nude of Beige Bananas


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks, I can't decide if they are Nude or Beige either!


----------



## alyssa08

looks beige to me, nani


----------



## misslollirot

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200518917267#ht_500wt_1154

what is this? I asked the seller what it said on the box and she said: "I bought them in Harvey Nichols and the price tag is still on the box. 100mm chunky heel patent round Christian Louboutin. It also says Mata 9p. Not sure what you mean with iner sole measurment but I think it is 10 inch."


----------



## nillacobain

I think they are called Mata. Maybe the "p" stands for patent? AFAIK they also came in velvet (Mata Orlato), in velvet with strass (Matastrass Orlato) and with a stacked wood heel (Mata Wood). HTH


----------



## misslollirot

nillacobain said:


> I think they are called Mata. Maybe the "p" stands for patent? AFAIK they also came in velvet (Mata Orlato), in velvet with strass (Matastrass Orlato) and with a stacked wood heel (Mata Wood). HTH



thanks!


----------



## bizybeemoms

Hi There!!!
Can anyone help me name these? Many Thanxs!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ new simple


----------



## bizybeemoms

Thanxs!!! Any idea of the color name? It is black patent with metallic blue & silver swirls


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like blue glittart


----------



## troipattes

troipattes said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Do you know the name of this style ?
> 
> Thanks !




Well... no one has an idea ? Arghhhhh !!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I've never seen it before so I would guess that it's very old, sorry!


----------



## fayewolf

I saw this gorgeous open toe pump at NM today, it came in black and nude, it's peep toe, i would say 120mm, has a little band across the toe area, what is the style call? I can't find a pic of it anywhere!


----------



## fayewolf

ps. it's $695


----------



## BattyBugs

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...11517?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483c63b07d

What style is this? It is similar to the Youpli, so maybe an Armadillo? It is a great deal, no matter what the style.


----------



## nillacobain

BattyBugs said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...11517?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item483c63b07d
> 
> What style is this? It is similar to the Youpli, so maybe an Armadillo? It is a great deal, no matter what the style.


 
Look like the Armadillos to me!


----------



## BattyBugs

Ooh, I'm learning! Yippee!


----------



## immashoesaddict

those are armadillos batty


----------



## what_katy_does

fayewolf said:


> I saw this gorgeous open toe pump at NM today, it came in black and nude, it's peep toe, i would say 120mm, has a little band across the toe area, what is the style call? I can't find a pic of it anywhere!



Um, I might be way off, but could it be the Pique Prive?  Is that sort of what you mean by a band across the toe area??  
Pique Prive at Saks:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iIkS7Le&ev19=1:14

Sorry if I'm way off!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Are these the Miss Boxe?
Thanks alot


----------



## NANI1972

What style is this please? Thanks! Decolette? I can't tell from this angle.


----------



## liora33

*Pigalle 85???Please,help!What I just bought?* 




Hi,Lady"s! Is it Pigalle 85mm? Can you please take a look? I'am not scertain about that.. 
Thank you! ( I just bought them)


Originally Posted by *Dessye* 

 OMG!!! OMG!!! 

Dark brown Crocodile Pigalle with sculpted heel, size 35, BNIB, starting at $549.99 BIN $625.99:

http://cgi.ebay.com/4385-NIB-Christi...item45f532f3ba


----------



## babysweetums

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...41284?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5e85f824 im not familiar with the flats, what are these please? thank you


----------



## nillacobain

NANI1972 said:


> What style is this please? Thanks! Decolette? I can't tell from this angle.


 
They look like Decolletes to me.


----------



## nillacobain

liora33 said:


> *Pigalle 85???Please,help!What I just bought?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,Lady"s! Is it Pigalle 85mm? Can you please take a look? I'am not scertain about that..
> Thank you! ( I just bought them)
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dessye*
> 
> OMG!!! OMG!!!
> 
> Dark brown Crocodile Pigalle with sculpted heel, size 35, BNIB, starting at $549.99 BIN $625.99:
> 
> [URL="http://cgi.ebay.com/4385-NIB-Christi...item45f532f3ba"]http://cgi.ebay.com/4385-NIB-Christi...item45f532f3ba[/URL]


 

They are Pigalle 100. The seller wrote:



> *Approximate Measurements:*​
> Insole length - 9 3/8"​
> Sole width - 3"​
> *Heel height - 3 3/4"* ​



​


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...41284?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a5e85f824 im not familiar with the flats, what are these please? thank you


 

It's hard to tell ... maybe Ballerina or Ballerinette?


----------



## liora33

Thank you very much,Nillacobbain!!

Insole length - 9 3/8 -I really hope it is...Very strage..


----------



## nillacobain

liora33 said:


> Thank you very much,Nillacobbain!!
> 
> Insole length - 9 3/8 -I really hope it is...Very strage..


 
You have to consider that they have a pointy toe.


----------



## NANI1972

Do C'est Moi booties have a 100mm or 120mm heel? Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> Do C'est Moi booties have a 100mm or 120mm heel? Thanks!


 
120mm with a hidden platform.


----------



## NANI1972

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Are these the Miss Boxe?
> Thanks alot


 
BUMP

Does anyone know?

Thanks!!


----------



## laureenthemean

NANI1972 said:


> Do C'est Moi booties have a 100mm or 120mm heel? Thanks!


I believe they also came in the 140 height.


ChrisyAM15 said:


> BUMP
> Does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks!!



Yes, those are the Miss Boxe.


----------



## fayewolf

what_katy_does said:


> Um, I might be way off, but could it be the Pique Prive?  Is that sort of what you mean by a band across the toe area??
> Pique Prive at Saks:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iIkS7Le&ev19=1:14
> 
> Sorry if I'm way off!



no  

I went to NM again and the guy said that those were trunk show pieces and was sent back !!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

laureenthemean said:


> Yes, those are the Miss Boxe.


 
Thanks alot Laureen


----------



## rdgldy

Can anyone identify these really pretty boots?  Thanks!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...76204?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4152f0a28c


----------



## lulubado

Everyone is asking me what style....  Thanks in advance.  Lulu


----------



## RedBottomLover

does anyone know what style this is?


----------



## SassySarah

^^^ the red ones are Larissa, the camel ones not for sure but maybe Elisa?


----------



## carlinha

those look like fifi to me


----------



## LavenderIce

Depends on the heel height--if they're camel patent 120s at the Miami boutique than they're the Lady Lynch.


----------



## laureenthemean

They look like the Lady Lynch to me.


----------



## RedBottomLover

thanks ladies!


----------



## Choo_Freaky

does anyone have any idea about these 2 shoes? first one from SATC when carrie was in paris, and the second are from the le rituel advert.


----------



## nexisfan

Hey ladies! I'm a little confused. I bought these on eBay advertised as Elisas, but I don't think that's what they are... I was under the impression that Elisa had a really skinny heel like the fifi. Are these decolletes?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Yup, those are the Decollete.


----------



## sweetfacespout

Can someone ID this exact style for me? Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

sweetfacespout said:


> Can someone ID this exact style for me? Thanks


 
They look like Rolandos to me.


----------



## karwood

nillacobain said:


> They look like Rolandos to me.


 
 They are Rolandos


----------



## nillacobain

karwood said:


> They are Rolandos


----------



## sweetfacespout

^thank you so much! I'm thinking about getting them!


----------



## miami.one

can one of you wonderful ladies help me remember the name of these, pleeeease

thanks erinmiyu!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^lady page


----------



## Popsicool

I've had these beauties for AGES and keep forgetting to post them to ask for a style name! Anyone know??

They're grey suede, three different shades, with a cutout wedge.  them.

Thank you!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, what style is this? I recently returned a pair of Pigalle 100 in leopard pony and wanted to shoot myself. But lo and behold I found these babies at Jeremys in SF! They sort of look similar to the Pigalles  but the heel on these are shorter, 85mm I believe and are sculpted. Thanks!


----------



## chelleybelley

hi ladies, can anyone ID these?  i always get boot names mixed up hehe... TIA!


----------



## erinmiyu

they look like arielle a talon


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree


----------



## shopaholic1981

Hi, this seller has a pair of Louboutins up, which I did post earlier to be authenticated (in the correct thread). The shoes come with a box but not the original box so they do not know what is the style name of the shoes.

Does anybody here recognize them?


Listing Nuumber: 130434428798
Seller: La*Style
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130434428798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://images114.fotki.com/v288/photos/4/408802/5555531/CIMG6300-vi.jpg


Whooops sorry, found them!


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

Greetings!!

I feel like I should know what these are - I've seen them around... but I'm having a brain freeze... Please help!!


----------



## Ayala

I think Fetcha


----------



## CaramelBeauty0

Ayala said:


> I think Fetcha



Yes!!! Feticha Black Nappa - that's it! It was on the tip of my tongue and killing me b/c I couldn't remember!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, what style is this? I recently returned a pair of Pigalle 100 in leopard pony and wanted to shoot myself. But lo and behold I found these babies at Jeremys in SF! They sort of look similar to the Pigalles  but the heel on these are shorter, 85mm I believe and are sculpted. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1214885
> 
> View attachment 1214886
> View attachment 1214887


 
Anyone? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

Not positive but it might be the Hai.


----------



## hunnychild

does anyone know which black suede pumps these are that LC is wearing? ron ron? simple? something else? thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Looks like a fifi.


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^the almond toe is making me think decollete but Im not sure if decolletes came in suede.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I was going by the heel and that heel is skinny skinny.


----------



## Alice1979

^^Decollete does come in black suede, but LC's CLs look like suede Elisa to me.


----------



## TaishasMan

Anyone knows what style these are in this Twilight photoshoot?

They look kind of like black suede Rolandos or Elisas, but with some more stuff on the outer side.

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/cm/harpersbazaar/images/7p/robert-pattinson-kristen-stewart-1209-04-de.jpg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TaishasMan said:


> Anyone knows what style these are in this Twilight photoshoot?
> 
> They look kind of like black suede Rolandos or Elisas, but with some more stuff on the outer side.
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/cm/har...bert-pattinson-kristen-stewart-1209-04-de.jpg


 
These are pacotti, not Louboutin.


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree.


----------



## tivogirl

tivogirl said:


> Anybody know what these are? I got them a few years ago at Nordstrom Rack - the one and only pair of CLs I have ever seen at mine, since our local Nordies don't carry CLs.
> 
> They are black satin and mesh with small black crystals. The heel is about an 85mm. These are marked size 35 but they run huge! My usual CL size is a 36.5 but these fit perfectly. Don't know if that helps identify the style or year or not.
> 
> Either they don't do the vampire bites here or they started doing them after these. They were worn and resoled in black, but only the bottom part of the shoe.



*MYSTERY SOLVED!!!* 

Thanks to a similar pair in *PyAri*'s collection pic thread and a little Google help, I have officially identified these as... 
*Bzee satin strass slingback 85s*! 

Apparently they also made a d'orsay version as I found pics of an ivory colored d'orsay shoe in this same style (http://www.designer-brand-fashion.c...in-pink-satin--Bzee-Strass--d-orsay-pumps.cfm). I still have no idea what year they are from, how much they originally cost, whether they were exclusive to a certain outlet or what, but at least I know what the heck they are now!


----------



## nillacobain

tivogirl said:


> *MYSTERY SOLVED!!!*


----------



## sunlit

Hi guys,

Can you please confirm what style this is? Thank you so much 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_950


----------



## immashoesaddict

sunlit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you please confirm what style this is? Thank you so much
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_950


 
looks like black velvet pigalle to me ..never seen them before


----------



## sunlit

immashoesaddict said:


> looks like black velvet pigalle to me ..never seen them before



Nor have I! I love them though! Thanks *immashoesaddict*


----------



## luvlydolflyn

anyone know what style these are?  Minka Kelly wears them in her esquire video, and i've fallen in love with them but i can't figure out what they are!

link to video and pictures below (Apologies for the slight crassness of the video/photos, but i don't know how else to figure out what these are):
http://www.esquire.com/women/the-sexiest-woman-alive/sexy-minka-kelly-pics-1110


----------



## compulsive

^ Lady Peep w/ red tip.


----------



## katran26

sunlit said:


> Nor have I! I love them though! Thanks *immashoesaddict*



maybe I'm a little too nit-picky, but...doesn't the heel look thicker than usual? Pigalles tend to have thinner heels...hmmmm.


----------



## laureenthemean

katran26 said:


> maybe I'm a little too nit-picky, but...doesn't the heel look thicker than usual? Pigalles tend to have thinner heels...hmmmm.



The velvet makes them look thicker.  Also, they have the Decollete heel, not the pencil heel.


----------



## katran26

laureenthemean said:


> The velvet makes them look thicker.  Also, they have the Decollete heel, not the pencil heel.




I see...thanks


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hello TPFers! Can anyone tell me what this style is?  TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160490464734&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## laurenam

The Decollete with a square toe, I believe - http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-souffre-patent-leather-Decollete-100-pumps/SEARCH/308958001/detail.fly


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Are these the Pigalle 120 please?
Thanks very much!


----------



## witchy_grrl

*laurenam*: Oh wow, thanks so much for the fast response!  LOL I'm such a no0b: I totally thought the style looked like a Decollete, but the toe threw me off.   
Thanks again!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Are these the Pigalle 120 please?
> Thanks very much!


 
yes


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> yes


 
Thanks


----------



## seeminglysweet

Are these simple 100s?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...GjYnvrs%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

seeminglysweet said:


> Are these simple 100s?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...GjYnvrs%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!



decollete


----------



## seeminglysweet

^
thanks!


----------



## laurenam

witchy_grrl said:


> *laurenam*: Oh wow, thanks so much for the fast response! LOL I'm such a no0b: I totally thought the style looked like a Decollete, but the toe threw me off.
> Thanks again!!!


 
Your welcome!


----------



## authenticplease

I have these in yellow nappa with blue satin ruching and Rdgldy has them in blue nappa with pink ruching(I think it may be pink w/blue).....anyway we had both posted at different times looking for the name.  Mine came without their original box.  












So I just yesterday found them in blk/white combo on Ebay UK.......the seller seems to have the original box....could it be that over a year after posting here for the name.....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-and-whi...77810038?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb19bb776

So, introducing the now named......Plaksling Vogue


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow!!!! Awesome!


----------



## nillacobain

authenticplease said:


> I have these in yellow nappa with blue satin ruching and Rdgldy has them in blue nappa with pink ruching(I think it may be pink w/blue).....anyway we had both posted at different times looking for the name. Mine came without their original box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just yesterday found them in blk/white combo on Ebay UK.......the seller seems to have the original box....could it be that over a year after posting here for the name.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-and-whi...77810038?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb19bb776
> 
> So, introducing the now named......Plaksling Vogue


----------



## Loubou10

Newby here, hope I'm in the right place. Sorry, I'm also almost computer and designer shoe illiterate. I was given these shoes that I know are Christian Louboutins because the lady that gave them to me only buys designer things. My questions are:

Is this material alligator on outside, leather inside and what are the soles made of?
Does anyone recognize the shoes as to style and/or original retail Price? Or even a ballpark estimate on original price?
Also, is there anyway their soles can be replaced without losing the signature details?

*XXXXX Not allowed.*

Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## authenticplease

Hi Loubou  They look to be a version of a Simple style to me.  They are either alligator or crocodile and the soles would be leather.  I do not recognize the style.....it could be a vintage style or something that was made only for a special event.  I do not know what the retail was.....you may be able to see if a croc Simple is currently available and guesstimate from there.  A resale figure might be 25% or less from that figure, depends on what a buyer is willing to pay.

Yes, you can have a red Vibram sole added to the bottom.

By the way, we aren't allowed to post our own auctions

Someone else may be able to chime in with more info


----------



## erinmiyu

*authentic* - so cool you were able to track down the style name of your shoes 

(also  older styles!)


----------



## rdgldy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110594924568

Can anyone tell me the official name of these.  I am calling them lova wedges for now.
Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

*Authentic*, thanks for the info.  Now I can update my inventory!!
My are pink with blue, by the way.


----------



## Loubou10

Thank you so much for the information about my Louboutins, Authenticplease. It was very helpful, and sorry about the posting of my auction. I can understand why the forum doesn't permit that, now that you mention it. Thanks again.


----------



## JosiePosie

eshoesworld.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=37

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

JosiePosie said:


> eshoesworld.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=37
> 
> Thanks!



Ambrosina (but that site sells fakes).


----------



## marketpro29

Are these Petit Rat, and do they fit the same as Decollete square toe? TIA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180575284293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chloe speaks

I'm Strassing these, but I got them from the seller without the box or name. does anyone know off the top of their head, just for my information what this style was called?? 
Thanks, chloespeaks


----------



## nillacobain

chloe speaks said:


> I'm Strassing these, but I got them from the seller without the box or name. does anyone know off the top of their head, just for my information what this style was called??
> Thanks, chloespeaks


 
I think these are called Elodies or something like this.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Please I need help with these.
Thanks!


----------



## CelticLuv

what style boot is this and any idea if it runs TTS or half size up?
thanks a lot!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-BOOTS-SIZE-36-1000-/170551747025?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b5ad21d1


----------



## brintee

^^ I think this was called the Paris Bootie? Im not sure on sizing...


----------



## CelticLuv

^ ok, thanks brintee!


----------



## laureenthemean

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Please I need help with these.
> Thanks!



I think these are supposed to be the Greissimo mule but they are fake.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are supposed to be the Greissimo mule but they are fake.


 
That's why I couldn't find this style anywhere..thanks alot Laureen xx


----------



## Secret823

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1231295&d=1287655203

does anyone know the style name and color of the shoes Kim K. is wearing and where I buy get a pair?  They are beautiful.


----------



## compulsive

^ Nude Pigalle 120. I believe you need to put your name down on a waitlist at one of the boutiques.


----------



## Secret823

Awesome! Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## vuittonamour

Hi ladies I know this is the pigalle but does anyone know the leather used? It says patent and also uses the word laminated but it's confusing me. It looks more like a raw leather than patent. TIA.  

http://m.ebay.com/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?aid=380280817645&emvAD=320x451&sv=Pigalle yellow 36&emvcc=0


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Laminato. It's a metallic leather.


----------



## vuittonamour

...that's what i thought. so no patent is involved, correct? i would want to "dye" them with a spray and i want to make sure it's not patent. i have a pair of laminato yoyos and that's the kind of leather i am looking for. thanks naked.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vuittonamour said:


> ...that's what i thought. so no patent is involved, correct? i would want to "dye" them with a spray and i want to make sure it's not patent. i have a pair of laminato yoyos and that's the kind of leather i am looking for. thanks naked.


 
correct.


----------



## CivicGirl

Can someone ID the color of these Rolandos? Also, is it patent or regular leather? Thanks!

http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/07/27/4/636/6360581/0ea5534271d21170_oliviapalermo_0707.png


----------



## Popsicool

CivicGirl said:


> Can someone ID the color of these Rolandos? Also, is it patent or regular leather? Thanks!
> 
> http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/07/27/4/636/6360581/0ea5534271d21170_oliviapalermo_0707.png



They look like Altis to me. The toebox is a bit high to be Rolando.

I think they're burgundy leather.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Popsicool said:


> They look like Altis to me. The toebox is a bit high to be Rolando.
> 
> I think they're burgundy leather.


 I think so too


----------



## CivicGirl

Thank you *Popsicool* and *nakedmosher2of3*!


----------



## CelticLuv

CelticLuv said:


> what style boot is this and any idea if it runs TTS or half size up?
> thanks a lot!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISITAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SUEDE-BOOTS-SIZE-36-1000-/170551747025?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b5ad21d1



Does this look the Ariella bootie? That's what the seller stated it was when I asked.
Thanks!


----------



## Popsicool

CelticLuv said:


> Does this look the Ariella bootie? That's what the seller stated it was when I asked.
> Thanks!



No, they most definitely don't. They look more like Paris or something?

As for sizing, they look to be based on Decollete so I'd go half size up.


----------



## CelticLuv

Thanks popsicool! It didn't look like ariella to me either, looked like an olderstyle.
Thanks again!


----------



## KoutureKitty

Hi ladies

I know these are watersnake hardwick, but what is the style?




Thank You!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Looks like a lady sling


----------



## Loubou10

I asked about these shoes the other day and authenticplease was kind enough to reply, but I posted my ebay listing (now closed) and the pictures couldn't be shown. I'm hoping that if I post a picture the correct way, some of you ladies would look and maybe you've seen a pair like them before. I would appreciate any kind of info you could help me with. I took them to a shoe repair shop today hoping they could tell me more about the shoes, but he told me that he really didn't know much about them, or if they were alligator or crocodile, but he thought they were a very nice leather that was stamped to look like alligator or crocodile. From my tiny amount of knowledge about Christian Louboutins, that doesn't sound right. Please help.
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AcOHLZu5asWTko


----------



## authenticplease

Here is a thumbnail for those that can't access the link.

Also, Loubou...Msr. does not use embossed exotics, they are all authentic exotics


----------



## LavenderIce

CivicGirl said:


> Can someone ID the color of these Rolandos? Also, is it patent or regular leather? Thanks!
> 
> http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/07/27/4/636/6360581/0ea5534271d21170_oliviapalermo_0707.png


 


Popsicool said:


> They look like Altis to me. The toebox is a bit high to be Rolando.
> 
> I think they're burgundy leather.


 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think so too


 
They're definitely the Altis.  Barneys had them in fall '08.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi, would anyone know this style name and also, do they come in materials other than ostrich? I love the thick heel!
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...76850?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item588a84bc72

thanks so much!


----------



## rdgldy

These are sirenes and I believe they are only ostrich.  They are an older style.  I know they also come in chocolate brown.  They do run a little big, by the way.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

rdgldy said:


> These are sirenes and I believe they are only ostrich. They are an older style. I know they also come in chocolate brown. They do run a little big, by the way.


 thanks heaps rdgldy!  was wondering about the fit - unfortunately these ones will be too big for me.....


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Are these the Pigalle 100 please?
Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

^They look so.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nillacobain said:


> ^They look so.


 

Grazie Nilla xx


----------



## rdgldy

KatrinaSlack said:


> thanks heaps rdgldy!  was wondering about the fit - unfortunately these ones will be too big for me.....



too bad-they are lovely!


----------



## axmara

Can you help me for the identification of this three python CL ??

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Popsicool

axmara said:


> Can you help me for the identification of this three python CL ??
> 
> Thanks a lot !!



From the back:

Iowa Zeppa (the red-ish Mary Jane)
Juste (the peep toe with high upper)
Dahlia (the bootie, although it's kinda hard to tell without a side photo, I could be wrong!)


----------



## vuittonamour

hi ladies, i know this is the "no riche" but does anyone know if it is in crystal AB stones or crystal moonlight stones?


----------



## axmara

Popsicool said:


> From the back:
> 
> Iowa Zeppa (the red-ish Mary Jane)
> Juste (the peep toe with high upper)
> Dahlia (the bootie, although it's kinda hard to tell without a side photo, I could be wrong!)




Merci beaucoup !!!
Thanks a lot


----------



## kikidots

python iowa zeppa?.......aaaannndd i just died!


----------



## LavenderIce

axmara said:


> Can you help me for the identification of this three python CL ??
> 
> Thanks a lot !!


 


Popsicool said:


> From the back:
> 
> Iowa Zeppa (the red-ish Mary Jane)
> Juste (the peep toe with high upper)
> Dahlia (the bootie, although it's kinda hard to tell without a side photo, I could be wrong!)


 


axmara said:


> Merci beaucoup !!!
> Thanks a lot


 


kikidots said:


> python iowa zeppa?.......aaaannndd i just died!


 
Have these been authenticated?  The Juste looks a bit off to me.  But, it could just be the photo.  Anyway, the last pair, is not the Dahlia.  It's the Padrino bootie from Fall 2008.


----------



## Popsicool

LavenderIce said:


> Have these been authenticated?  The Juste looks a bit off to me.  But, it could just be the photo.  Anyway, the last pair, is not the Dahlia.  It's the Padrino bootie from Fall 2008.



Thank you *Lav*, that was my second guess but the heel was in hiding.

The Juste is on a funny angle making the toe part look weird but I think they're good. *axmara* if you have any doubts about the authenticity of any of these, please post photos in the Authentication thread here.


----------



## nmserrano

Hi:

Can someone please ID these! Thanks so much!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ mamino


----------



## nmserrano

Thanks!! I am wondering if these shoes are authentic as the platform doesnt looks exactly as the ones ives seen.


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^ mamino


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nmserrano said:


> Thanks!! I am wondering if these shoes are authentic as the platform doesnt looks exactly as the ones ives seen.


 
There are two styles, the mamimo rete (sorry about my misspelling) and the mamimo which has an exposed platform.

The photo you posted is of the mamimo rete.


----------



## nmserrano

OH! NOW I SEE!! THANKS SO MUCH!!
YOU WERE VERYYY HELPFUL


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> There are two styles, the mamimo rete (sorry about my misspelling) and the mamimo which has an exposed platform.
> 
> The photo you posted is of the mamimo rete.


----------



## bolsoadicta

Hi ladies,

can you please help me with this one? 

hola.com/imagenes/famosos/2010101646015/boda/rafael-medina/laura-vecino/0-152-334/amaia-salamanca--a.jpg

thanks a  lot


----------



## nillacobain

^It's very hard to tell ... Bianca perhaps?


----------



## bolsoadicta

thank you nillacobain. 

however the toes sole seems to be pointing more upwards than the biancas, doesn't it?


----------



## sophinette007

Difficult for me to tell if these are VP's or HP's? Help would be appreciated


----------



## CMP86

Those are VP's.


----------



## sophinette007

CMP86 said:


> Those are VP's.


 Thank you!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Need help with these please.
Thanks.


----------



## nillacobain

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Need help with these please.
> Thanks.


 
Peanut wedges.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

nillacobain said:


> Peanut wedges.


 
Thanks so much Nilla xxx


----------



## nillacobain

^You're very welcome.


----------



## peach.

Rolando?

By the way, I love all the videos in this series!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Kinda hard to tell, but it looks like the Alti to me.


----------



## Popsicool

peach. said:


> Rolando?
> 
> By the way, I love all the videos in this series!




Looks like black patent Alti 140.

ETA: Snap *laureen*.


----------



## peach.

Thanks *laureen* and *Popsicool*! My eyes obviously need more training since I thought they could even be Biancas.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Hello TPFers!
I just recently won this auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...jqxaZc%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEBDIX:IT
--and I just realized I don't know the name. Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

*witchy_grrl*, who makes the shoes in your avvi?


----------



## witchy_grrl

nillacobain said:


> *witchy_grrl*, who makes the shoes in your avvi?



 They're by Emma Cook for TopShop. LOVE THEM!!


----------



## nillacobain

^Thank you!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

witchy_grrl said:


> Hello TPFers!
> I just recently won this auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...jqxaZc%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEBDIX:IT
> --and I just realized I don't know the name. Any help is greatly appreciated! TIA!



They kind of look like a sling-back helmet maybe? I'm very likely to be wrong xD. They could be a decoltissimo, maybe even a mody blues.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

srry double post


----------



## immashoesaddict

LouboutinHottie said:


> No those ones are miss boxe, the peanuts are the suede ones.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Miss-Boxe/500285856,default,pd.html


 


*Nicolla* is actually CORRECT they are peanut wedges NOT miss boxe   both miss boxe and peanuts comes in different material including suedes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

immashoesaddict said:


> *Nicolla* is actually CORRECT they are peanut wedges NOT miss boxe   both miss boxe and peanuts comes in different material including suedes.



So sorry it's confusing xD


----------



## Popsicool

LouboutinHottie said:


> So sorry it's confusing xD



Not if you're familiar with the styles in question.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Does anyone know the name of these please?
Thanks


----------



## erinmiyu

i believe those are dickensera


----------



## ChrisyAM15

erinmiyu said:


> i believe those are dickensera


 
Thanks erin xx


----------



## nillacobain

erinmiyu said:


> i believe those are dickensera


----------



## chloe speaks

I've seen the Pigalle 100 w/ sculpted heel, but not 120.

I prefer the skinny heel myself.

What season did CL do the "sculpted"?


----------



## Alice1979

chloe speaks said:


> I've seen the Pigalle 100 w/ sculpted heel, but not 120.
> 
> I prefer the skinny heel myself.
> 
> What season did CL do the "sculpted"?


 
My best guess is 2008 or prior. These particular magenta pigalle 120 with curved heels went on sale at NM fall of 2008.


----------



## laureenthemean

chloe speaks said:


> I've seen the Pigalle 100 w/ sculpted heel, but not 120.
> 
> I prefer the skinny heel myself.
> 
> What season did CL do the "sculpted"?



Those are the Decollete heel, not the sculpted.


----------



## LavenderIce

I saw the sculpted heel on the Pigalle 70, 100 and 120 in Spring and Fall 2007.  BG had the 100mm heel heights in white and red patents.  Various retailers had the blue and brown leopard patents in all three heel heights of the sculpted heel.  The Decollete heel on the 120 is seen in the magenta patent and also the blue leopard patent.


----------



## creighbaby

I saw a pair Friday that were red satin and red velvet. There was a placate of velvet on the front of the shoe connected by rings that were attached to the strap. They also had a platform. I was thisclose to getting them but someone else had claimed them. The clerk said they looked better on me than her. But I am at home with different shoes, not those,


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ sounds like the Lima.


----------



## creighbaby

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ sounds like the Lima.


YES! Thank you. Here's a picture borrowed from vipconsignments on ebay (not my auction.)


----------



## happiegluckie

Anyone know the name of this style?

Leather upper, rounded toe, wooden platform and wooden heel:


----------



## happiegluckie

^^ hahaha i am answering my own question but I think they're called the Bruges? Is that correct?


----------



## nillacobain

^Yes, it is. They are the BRUGES.


----------



## Minamiz

What is this called and when did they come out??

Oh and are they TTS?

TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

Minamiz said:


> What is this called and when did they come out??
> 
> Oh and are they TTS?
> 
> TIA!


 

These are the Peplum.


----------



## Minamiz

^ ty!


----------



## chloe speaks

Thanks for all the info about the Pigalle ladies! Hope to own something in this wonderful style soon.

Chloespeaks


----------



## chloe speaks

I don't know anything about wedges but these ponies are soooo cute! I'm going to post in D&S. Are these the "Africa"?

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-CB-leopard-platform-shoes-36_W0QQitemZ250730778545QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZ


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ Tigresse


----------



## _MLVC_

I got these on eBay a few days ago... Pictures do not do these justice, they're gorgeous!

I already had them authenticated but I'm wondering if someone can help me identify them (the seller didn't list the name).. I'd love to be able to tell people the style when they ask 







TIA!!


----------



## nillacobain

_MLVC_ said:


> I got these on eBay a few days ago... Pictures do not do these justice, they're gorgeous!
> 
> I already had them authenticated but I'm wondering if someone can help me identify them (the seller didn't list the name).. I'd love to be able to tell people the style when they ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 
I think these are the Mouche Ricamo.


----------



## _MLVC_

nillacobain said:


> I think these are the Mouche Ricamo.


Just looked it up and you are right- thank you so much!!


----------



## sharonephone

Trying to figure out the one on the left. It appears to be black/white lace....
Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

sharonephone said:


> Trying to figure out the one on the left. It appears to be black/white lace....
> Thanks!



Looks like the Hyper Prive in nude satin w/ bouquet lace.


----------



## mimi23

*Hii 

What style is thisss???*


----------



## CelticLuv

Mimi, they are the Tsar pumps from the movie Burlesque.


----------



## mimi23

CelticLuv said:


> Mimi, they are the Tsar pumps from the movie Burlesque.



*Thank you so much for your reply. Greatly appreciated. 

Are they available to purchase?? Please say yes!*


----------



## nillacobain

mimi23 said:


> *Thank you so much for your reply. Greatly appreciated. *
> 
> *Are they available to purchase?? Please say yes!*


 

This is the only available version so far:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/94582


----------



## Vodkaine

I prefer xtina's custom made version rather than the Tsar itself, certainly because the flower is diferent.. and the strass factor is making it flawless .


----------



## FlipDiver

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone can identify what style these CL flats are?  Here's the eBay listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...112079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_540wt_1141

The seller listed them as "Christian Louboutin Black Leather 'Ballerina' Ballet Flat" that she got from Barneys for $510.  

Here's a link to CLs at Barneys: http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES0...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=158

And a link to the "Ballerina" CL flats at Barneys ($565): http://www.barneys.com/Ballerina/500723264,default,pd.html

Do they look the same to you?  Thanks for your help!  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## nillacobain

FlipDiver said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can identify what style these CL flats are? Here's the eBay listing:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...112079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_540wt_1141
> 
> The seller listed them as "Christian Louboutin Black Leather 'Ballerina' Ballet Flat" that she got from Barneys for $510.
> 
> Here's a link to CLs at Barneys: http://www.barneys.com/Shoes/SHOES0...ner&prefv1=Christian Louboutin&start=0&sz=158
> 
> And a link to the "Ballerina" CL flats at Barneys ($565): http://www.barneys.com/Ballerina/500723264,default,pd.html
> 
> Do they look the same to you? Thanks for your help! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


 
It reads "Ballerina" on the box tag.


----------



## FlipDiver

^^ Oops, I should have gone back and edited my post.  In the meantime, I had asked the seller to post close up pics of the sole and of the box label, which she did.  Thanks!


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Can someone tell me the name of this shoe?  I am thinking Miss Tack or Mistica...  Thanks in advance.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Rosycheeks

ID please 

cdn.bellanaija.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/BellaNaijadotcomAbisola-Abiola-Ajimobi-Kolapo-Kola-Daisi-Nikkai-Wedding034.jpg

more pics here- http://www.bellanaija.com/2010/11/25/a-promise-to-love-abisola-abiola-ajimobi-kolapo-kola-daisi-wed/


----------



## nillacobain

Rosycheeks said:


> ID please
> 
> cdn.bellanaija.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/BellaNaijadotcomAbisola-Abiola-Ajimobi-Kolapo-Kola-Daisi-Nikkai-Wedding034.jpg
> 
> more pics here- http://www.bellanaija.com/2010/11/25/a-promise-to-love-abisola-abiola-ajimobi-kolapo-kola-daisi-wed/


 

They look like NPs to me. But I think she DIY strassed them.


----------



## nillacobain

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Can someone tell me the name of this shoe? I am thinking Miss Tack or Mistica... Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 

The look Miss Tack to me.


----------



## stilly

Can anyone tell me the name of these halterbacks? I bought them on eBay a while back but they didn't come with the box. They are definitely an older style but fairly comfortable. Thx.


----------



## flowergirly

Anyone know this one:







http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/...5070_100001249370910_253911_6147732_nwtmk.jpg

tia


----------



## nillacobain

flowergirly said:


> Anyone know this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/...5070_100001249370910_253911_6147732_nwtmk.jpg
> 
> tia


 
EDIT: I just saw these are a newer style. I thought they were a runway shoe (the bow reminds me of Double Noeuds).


----------



## laureenthemean

Rosycheeks said:


> ID please
> 
> cdn.bellanaija.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/BellaNaijadotcomAbisola-Abiola-Ajimobi-Kolapo-Kola-Daisi-Nikkai-Wedding034.jpg
> 
> more pics here- http://www.bellanaija.com/2010/11/25/a-promise-to-love-abisola-abiola-ajimobi-kolapo-kola-daisi-wed/



These might be the No. Prive Riche (not quite sure of the name).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> These might be the No. Prive Riche (not quite sure of the name).


 
I agree.


----------



## nillacobain

^I thought that there were only strassed VPs. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## honu

I've been off the CL forum for a while but I couldn't resist looking at Katy Perry's CLs. They look like Catwoman but they don't seem to have the t strap?


----------



## laureenthemean

honu said:


> I've been off the CL forum for a while but I couldn't resist looking at Katy Perry's CLs. They look like Catwoman but they don't seem to have the t strap?



Kind of hard to tell but I think they're the En Passant.


----------



## LavenderIce

flowergirly said:


> Anyone know this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/...5070_100001249370910_253911_6147732_nwtmk.jpg
> 
> tia



They are called Beauty.


----------



## stefvilla

Hi everyone- can you pls help me ID these sparkly ones? and any idea around how much they cost?

http://www.balharbourshops.com/must-haves/


----------



## Stephanie***

stefvilla said:


> Hi everyone- can you pls help me ID these sparkly ones? and any idea around how much they cost?
> 
> http://www.balharbourshops.com/must-haves/


 
Ambertina.

They are available on mytheresa.com btw.


----------



## chloe speaks

Can anyone identify the differences between Miss Boxe and the Peanut?

I thought Miss Boxe had the Kid leather/Wood stack, but I just saw these on eBay w/ the Box labeled? 

Is it heel height and/or toe shape?

Looks like the toe shape of Miss Boxe looks like a Simple toe and the Peanut toe looks a little narrower. Couldn't find anything on the fit of the Peanut other than it runs a bit small....


----------



## LavenderIce

chloe speaks said:


> Can anyone identify the differences between Miss Boxe and the Peanut?
> 
> I thought Miss Boxe had the Kid leather/Wood stack, but I just saw these on eBay w/ the Box labeled?
> 
> Is it heel height and/or toe shape?
> 
> Looks like the toe shape of Miss Boxe looks like a Simple toe and the Peanut toe looks a little narrower. Couldn't find anything on the fit of the Peanut other than it runs a bit small....



The MB comes in all patent, kid leather and those with a wooden stack.  They do have the Simple toe box and comes in varying heel heights, 70mm and 100mm.  I read from here that the Peanut has a Clichy toe box.


----------



## Stephanie***

chloe speaks said:


> Can anyone identify the differences between Miss Boxe and the Peanut?
> 
> I thought Miss Boxe had the Kid leather/Wood stack, but I just saw these on eBay w/ the Box labeled?
> 
> Is it heel height and/or toe shape?
> 
> Looks like the toe shape of Miss Boxe looks like a Simple toe and the Peanut toe looks a little narrower. Couldn't find anything on the fit of the Peanut other than it runs a bit small....


 
I'd agree with you and *LavenderIce*


----------



## erinmiyu

chloe speaks said:


> Can anyone identify the differences between Miss Boxe and the Peanut?
> 
> I thought Miss Boxe had the Kid leather/Wood stack, but I just saw these on eBay w/ the Box labeled?
> 
> Is it heel height and/or toe shape?
> 
> Looks like the toe shape of Miss Boxe looks like a Simple toe and the Peanut toe looks a little narrower. Couldn't find anything on the fit of the Peanut other than it runs a bit small....


i have both and find the miss boxe infinitely more comfortable, even at the taller heel height. it's strange, because i think clichys are (supposed to be) similar to declic in shape, and i love declics (which run tts on me) but the peanuts i have 1/2 size up pinch my toes like nobodies business.


----------



## Minamiz

Hi ID specialists I'm hoping someone could tell me the name and year these came out...I got them at a Barney's warehouse sale over 10 years ago.  They feel like silk and lace.  TIA!


----------



## chloe speaks

Looks like we got a run of long toe CLs. Can anyone tell me what this one is and what the fit might be like? Sorta like the Piaf maybe?


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Can someone ID these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Fr%2FN8%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## chloe speaks

And thanks for the great info on the peanut/miss boxe *lavenderice, Stephanie, erinmiyu*!


----------



## laureenthemean

chloe speaks said:


> Looks like we got a run of long toe CLs. Can anyone tell me what this one is and what the fit might be like? Sorta like the Piaf maybe?



I think these are the Wherever?  Or Somewhere?  Can't remember.


----------



## MadameElle

It looks like the Miss Boxe has an exposed platform whereas the Peanut has a covered platform



chloe speaks said:


> Can anyone identify the differences between Miss Boxe and the Peanut?
> 
> I thought Miss Boxe had the Kid leather/Wood stack, but I just saw these on eBay w/ the Box labeled?
> 
> Is it heel height and/or toe shape?
> 
> Looks like the toe shape of Miss Boxe looks like a Simple toe and the Peanut toe looks a little narrower. Couldn't find anything on the fit of the Peanut other than it runs a bit small....


----------



## juicyjeans

For some reason I am drawing a blank on these...Im sure it's a super easy one! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320619815410


----------



## laureenthemean

juicyjeans said:


> For some reason I am drawing a blank on these...Im sure it's a super easy one! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320619815410



Bruges


----------



## axmara

Hello,

Can you help me to identify this louboutin python shoes.



















Merci beaucoup,

Raphael.


----------



## alyssa08

the first is the ron ron, then new simple, not sure about the bootie, and privatita. not 100% on the skin types so I'll let someone else chime in.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ bootie looks like padrino


----------



## Star86doll

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-LOU...15926057?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item255f7ea829 what style are they?


----------



## cashewnut

Just wondering... It's an older style.... but what is its name?

http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-loubo...88609?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35ae5cdec1


----------



## erinmiyu

*cashew *- i believe those are chironde


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^balustrina


----------



## cashewnut

erinmiyu said:


> *cashew *- i believe those are chironde





crazzee_shopper said:


> ^balustrina



Wow, they kinda look like both... but I think the heel more closely matches the chironde.. (with names, I googled the images!)

Thanks!


----------



## BijouBleu

Anyone with any clues on this one?


----------



## nepenthe

Hello experts, Can anyone ID this vintage pair? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## kisamarie4me

Does anyone know if the Drapanova came in Bronze?  Im trying to get my 5 posts in, so I can get my first purchase authenticated before I buy them!


----------



## label24

what are these?


----------



## Ayala

Lady Daff?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ those look like the lady daf but I believe that pair in particular was custom made for Daphnie Guiness.


----------



## axmara

alyssa08 said:


> the first is the ron ron, then new simple, not sure about the bootie, and privatita. not 100% on the skin types so I'll let someone else chime in.







nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ bootie looks like padrino




Thanks a lot !

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## cl-pig

Katy Perry was wearing these as a cover story in Maxim Magazine. Are these pigalles or are they a variant with an ankle strap?. Any idea what the name might be?


----------



## cts900

Ladies, this shoe was listed only as Prive and it looks like a VP to me but I thought I should check to make sure in case it's an HP???  Also--this looks darker than nude.  Do you think it is camel?  Thanks for your help, as always my sweets . 






(photo courtesy of Name Brand Outlet on the bay)


----------



## rdgldy

could be the lighting-think they are nude VPs though.


----------



## cts900

^^I think you are probably right.  I forget to account for lighting .  Thank you so much for responding and for your help.


----------



## indypup

I actually think those are camel, based on how it looks in the shadow.  They look just like my camel Decolletes did.


----------



## cts900

Thanks, *indy*.  They do look like they could be camel to me but the nudes are all so different....who knows?  I guess I will find out when I see them IRL.


----------



## laureenthemean

They definitely look like camel to me.  Usually in bright lighting, the nude looks pink.


----------



## cts900

^^That makes so much sense! Thanks, *laureen*!


----------



## jeli

Could someone please tell me what the name of this boot is? I've been slightly obsessed with it since I first saw Taylor wear these, but i haven't been able to find them.

Anything similar to these would be helpful as well.

Sorry I couldn't find a close-up picture of these - but they are a black leather ankle boot with a side zipper.

Apologize in advance if this was already asked - too lazy to go through all 145 pages of this thread 

Thanks!


----------



## karwood

jeli said:


> Could someone please tell me what the name of this boot is? I've been slightly obsessed with it since I first saw Taylor wear these, but i haven't been able to find them.
> 
> Anything similar to these would be helpful as well.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't find a close-up picture of these - but they are a black leather ankle boot with a side zipper.
> 
> Apologize in advance if this was already asked - too lazy to go through all 145 pages of this thread
> 
> Thanks!



These are the Bang Bang ankle boots. As I recall, this style came out 2-3 years ago.


----------



## jeli

karwood said:


> These are the Bang Bang ankle boots. As I recall, this style came out 2-3 years ago.



i looked up the bang bang ankle boots but they don't really look the same. The ones in the picture look to have a seam down the middle and have a zipper..the bang bang ankle boots have elasticized sides. 

Do you know if there's anything else they could be? I appreciate your reply.


----------



## alyssa08

if they have a seam down the front then they are the ariella


----------



## jeli

alyssa08 said:


> if they have a seam down the front then they are the ariella


 
thank you


----------



## babysweetums

can anyone tell if either of these are declic 120s or 140s? neither of the sellers know lol??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708138664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130465101840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
(im pretty sure these are 140s just getting a second opinion)
thank you!!


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> can anyone tell if either of these are declic 120s or 140s? neither of the sellers know lol??
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260708138664&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130465101840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> (im pretty sure these are 140s just getting a second opinion)
> thank you!!


 

They both look 140mm to me.


----------



## babysweetums

^ thanks! its so hard for me to tell when theres not a perfect profile picture of the shoe...grrr i wish the sellers knew how much the 20mm mattered to me lol!! thanks nilla! xxo


----------



## MDM

My dear experts, any idea what  these are called?  My very first pair of CL wedges too!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

MDM- I think they are the Viva Zeppe!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

I love this thread! am currently working on a HUGE reference list with pics, names, prices
and i have some shoes i still don't know the names of! from the EARLY days of louboutin..

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

don't think this one was ever answered.

last picture in post #187 are the feticha strass. i just got them in fuchsia at the sale on madison store in nyc.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

concerning post #234, i am confused. 

which one is "bow bow" style and which one is "cou sou" style?

i own the ones with the floating bows in three different colors. i've always just called it "floating bows" bc i never knew the proper name..I'm thinking they are bow bow?

thank you in advance!!

CC


----------



## MDM

jadorelouboutin said:
			
		

> MDM- I think they are the Viva Zeppe!
> 
> CC



Thank you so much, *Jadorelouboutin*!  
I tried doing a search under that name and nothing popped up, then I tried Viva Zeppa and voila!  
Except these ones have a thicker platform.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

IslandSpice said:


> Anyone know the name of this style? TIA!



i don't think anyone ever answered this one! post #1362

i think these are called the "marie pli"

i have these too.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

i'm glad i could help mdm! this is so much fun. still going thru the entire thread.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

anyone know the proper names of these??

I have these in gunmetal trim instead of pink trim.

thank you!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

and anyone know these? i think they might just be called hi ankle tie heels? 

not sure..

angie harmon wore these.

they have velvet ties and are strassed on the back.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

and one more for now..

gunmetal youlala? or is that only the name of the one with the platform?

mine are just like these without the platform..

thank you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

jadorelouboutin said:


> and one more for now..
> 
> gunmetal youlala? or is that only the name of the one with the platform?
> 
> mine are just like these without the platform..
> 
> thank you!!



These are the Podium, an older style.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^^LAUREENTHEMEAN!! thank you!! that's right! podium!! i guess it was in my brain way back. now i remember.

thank you!!!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

ok two more for you experts! 

yellow satin slingbacks

and these heels that look to me like lady lynch but cld be wrong. 

i can't tell the difference really between lady lynch and clichy..

CC


----------



## phoebe

Does anyone know the name, style, year of these? Many thanks in advance...


----------



## LavenderIce

jadorelouboutin said:


> ok two more for you experts!
> 
> yellow satin slingbacks
> 
> and these heels that look to me like lady lynch but cld be wrong.
> 
> i can't tell the difference really between lady lynch and clichy..
> 
> CC



The latter two are Lady Lynch.  The difference between the LL and Clichy 120 is the Clichy IS hot.


----------



## Rocky

Can anyone name this style?


----------



## jadorelouboutin

i STILL don't understand the difference between lady lynch and clichy 120?? i mean look at the profiles, they look identical to me. am i blind? can an expert let me know what the difference is? 

i get so confused with their styles. they all look the same to me..here is what i've gathered so far:

ron rons and declics look similar to me..
so do elisa and decolletes (but i guess the difference is elisa has a skinnier heel?)
feticha and declics look similar in the toe area, but the heel of the feticha is more sculpted.
declics and lady page look identical in shape, but are named differently bc of material?
difference between hyper prive and very prive is only the platform height?
same with simple and new simple
oh another weird one: bianca and alti- alti's toe box seems smaller..

well if anyone cld help with the ll and clichy question, that would be great.

the pink and powder blue pics are of the clichy 120, and the rest are all lady lynch..

CC


----------



## laureenthemean

jadorelouboutin said:


> i STILL don't understand the difference between lady lynch and clichy 120?? i mean look at the profiles, they look identical to me. am i blind? can an expert let me know what the difference is?
> 
> i get so confused with their styles. they all look the same to me..here is what i've gathered so far:
> 
> ron rons and declics look similar to me..
> so do elisa and decolletes (but i guess the difference is elisa has a skinnier heel?)
> feticha and declics look similar in the toe area, but the heel of the feticha is more sculpted.
> declics and lady page look identical in shape, but are named differently bc of material?
> difference between hyper prive and very prive is only the platform height?
> same with simple and new simple
> oh another weird one: bianca and alti- alti's toe box seems smaller..
> 
> well if anyone cld help with the ll and clichy question, that would be great.
> 
> the pink and powder blue pics are of the clichy 120, and the rest are all lady lynch..
> 
> CC



Ron ron doesn't have a platform, Declic does (plus the toe of the Ron Ron is slightly rounder).
Besides the different heels, Elisa toe is a bit rounder than the Decollete.
Feticha seems to have a smaller platform than the Declic and higher sides.
Lady Page = Feticha w/ a bow and trim on the edge.
Difference between HP and VP is the platform (and consequently, the heel height).
Simple doesn't have a platform, New Simple does.
Bianca has a rounder toe than the Alti, plus the Bianca has a thick exposed platform while the Alti has a thinner hidden platform plus a thinner exposed one (making it a double platform shoe).
The Clichy has a pointier toe and lower sides than the LL, and the pitches are different.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^man Laureenthemean, you freaking ROCK!! THANK YOU. 

i needed this info. i really like the lady page and the clichy 120s. just think that shape is beautiful..

CC


----------



## FlipDiver

Wondering if anyone knows the style name of these CL booties:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb1fa5fd9#ht_4268wt_754

I bought the same style in my size a few weeks ago.  They're black booties with wide panel elastic sides.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

they look like Lastics to me..

can anyone confirm?

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

-flipdiver

post#442 to #444 say the style name is called "Lastic"

this is on page 30 currently...

Well the pics look like it to me..

CC


----------



## FlipDiver

jadorelouboutin said:


> -flipdiver
> 
> post#442 to #444 say the style name is called "Lastic"
> 
> this is on page 30 currently...
> 
> Well the pics look like it to me..
> 
> CC



Thanks jadorelouboutin!!  I google imaged "Louboutin Lastic" and came up with a side by side of CL Lastic and Steve Madden's version Nvade --- omg, what a complete and obvious knock-off!    I'll post it in the CL imitations thread.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^ I know!! super scary! i was watching louboutin videos where ppl show the real v. the fake and how ppl buy fakes, then return them to the dept stores.. 

so it's a possibility to get a fake louboutin from saks, neimans, bergdorf etc. 

i can't blv how low some ppl can go..

CC

*but i did notice a mistake in one person's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXq7mY13pKI 

that says tabs at the back mean fake..this isn't necessarily true bc leather declics have the tab in the back, and that is what the counterfeiters were trying to imitate.

CC


----------



## calisurf

What style is this sandal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...48561?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230cb81f31

TIA!


----------



## soundtrek

I think these are the Lady Lynch, but I have the Lady Lynch in black patent and the toe-box looks much shorter and appears to be rounder.  Did the shape of the Lady Lynch toe-box change or are the glitter ones different.  Thanks for you help ladies!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10774576@N08/5299808318/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10774576@N08/5299237259/


----------



## chloe speaks

soundtrek said:


> I think these are the Lady Lynch, but I have the Lady Lynch in black patent and the toe-box looks much shorter and appears to be rounder. Did the shape of the Lady Lynch toe-box change or are the glitter ones different. Thanks for you help ladies!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/10774576@N08/5299808318/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/10774576@N08/5299237259/


 
^^ i believe these are the decollete, not LL. Decollete have a longer flatter toebox and the heel is curved in a bit not straight and narrow like the LL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

soundtrek said:


> I think these are the Lady Lynch, but I have the Lady Lynch in black patent and the toe-box looks much shorter and appears to be rounder. Did the shape of the Lady Lynch toe-box change or are the glitter ones different. Thanks for you help ladies!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/10774576@N08/5299808318/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/10774576@N08/5299237259/


 
Looks like a lady lynch to me. Probably the fact that the shoes are on a foot and at a weird angle is making them look strange.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

hmm they look real to me..

CC


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I was wondering if these CLs for Marchesa have a Banana last?


----------



## LavenderIce

nillacobain said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if these CLs for Marchesa have a Banana last?



They look like they do.  Under the ornamentation, it looks like the thin vamp of the Banana, the platform looks the same too.  Are you thinking of a DIY for your wedding?


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> They look like they do. Under the ornamentation, it looks like the thin vamp of the Banana, the platform looks the same too. *Are you thinking of a DIY for your wedding*?


 
I was wondering if ivory satin Bananas are available? 

*Unfortunately I'm a total mess with strassing/DIY, etc!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'm a little confused, i was researching this style and i keep getting conflicting information, is this style the miss clichy or the mamanouk?  or was there two different styles that both came in leopard ponyhair?


----------



## alyssa08

I think the mamanouk has a square toe so that looks like the miss clichy bootie to me.


----------



## drvogue

I think they are Very Prive 90 mm but I'm not sure. Please help. Thank you in advance.

http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/viewimage.x/00000000/mselvili/clblkshoes422.jpg?vvid=1482727


----------



## Bleue

Does anyone know the style name of the pump with the slanted cut on the toe box.  I have seen them recently on some website in nude patent but can't find them now.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NicoleV1987

Bleue said:


> Does anyone know the style name of the pump with the slanted cut on the toe box. I have seen them recently on some website in nude patent but can't find them now. Any help would be appreciated.


 
Maudissima's, perhaps?


----------



## laureenthemean

drvogue said:


> I think they are Very Prive 90 mm but I'm not sure. Please help. Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/viewimage.x/00000000/mselvili/clblkshoes422.jpg?vvid=1482727


Looks like the VP 90 to me too.


Bleue said:


> Does anyone know the style name of the pump with the slanted cut on the toe box.  I have seen them recently on some website in nude patent but can't find them now.  Any help would be appreciated.


Kadreya?


----------



## FlipDiver

Bleue said:


> Does anyone know the style name of the pump with the slanted cut on the toe box.  I have seen them recently on some website in nude patent but can't find them now.  Any help would be appreciated.



Are you talking about these: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709417&bmUID=iQT_eqp&ev19=1:11

Maudissima


----------



## Bleue

Yes, thanks!  My NM SA just told me they have these in my size as I've been searching for a pair of nude patent.  Just not sure I'm loving this style.  Have you seen them on the foot?  That cut looks odd to me so would love to have some input.


----------



## FlipDiver

Bleue said:


> Yes, thanks!  My NM SA just told me they have these in my size as I've been searching for a pair of nude patent.  Just not sure I'm loving this style.  Have you seen them on the foot?  That cut looks odd to me so would love to have some input.



*Jeshika* has some modeling pics in her collection thread.  They look great on!


----------



## Bleue

Thanks, I'll try and find that and check it out.  Sorry, I'm a total newbie here.  Appreciate all the help!


----------



## FlipDiver

No problem!  Here's a link to her thread, with her Maudissima pics: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/mama-whats-da-bag-kitty-assisted-collection-thread-643402-10.html


----------



## Bleue

I found them on her thread.  OMG, I just ordered them in the nude!  Second time I was forced...er...enabled today! :o)


----------



## drvogue

laureenthemean said:


> Looks like the VP 90 to me too.
> 
> Kadreya?



Thank you!


----------



## Erynies

Can you please tell me what styles these two are?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140494649705&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160521402322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Erynies said:


> Can you please tell me what styles these two are?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140494649705&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160521402322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 
1- Madagascar print Gres 100mm
2- Decoltissimo (I think)


----------



## Erynies

nillacobain said:


> 1- Madagascar print Gres 100mm
> 2- Decoltissimo (I think)



Once again, thank you!!!


----------



## medicbean

hey guys, not quite a style question but it is a little 

so i want a pair of simple 100s and i want this colour
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60235
but in the text it says its caramel, but i was hoping this is a camel type colour..
can anyone help me?

thank you!!


----------



## crazzee_shopper

medicbean said:


> hey guys, not quite a style question but it is a little
> 
> so i want a pair of simple 100s and i want this colour
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60235
> but in the text it says its caramel, but i was hoping this is a camel type colour..
> can anyone help me?
> 
> thank you!!



I have the decolletes in camel jazz and patent. My jazz leather is this color.  camel patent is a bit darker than camel jazz leather.


----------



## medicbean

thank you! i think ill get them, i dont mind a little darker than this!
xxxx


----------



## lindaseong

Hello ladies!

I was wondering if someone can help me identify these shoes? I was trying to search purse forum for sizing related to these booties, but the names don't show up.  Are they listed under the wrong name in ebay? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230560494236&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...60529?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5ade597231

thanks in advance! and if anyone can tell me whether they are TTS, it would be great!


----------



## alyssa08

they're the correct style names but neither of the styles seemed to be very popular on the forum so that might be why there isn't any info on them. I would post in the sizing thread and maybe someone in there has tried them on and can help you out


----------



## Jira

Does the Clownita go by any other name? I've called a few stores looking for this style and they don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## PinkLoubi

Hi Ladies

*What style is this?
my news Loubies

Thanks !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## nillacobain

PinkLoubi said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> *What style is this?*
> *my news Loubies*
> 
> *Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Yoyo with strass heel.


----------



## lindaseong

Can anyone tell me the name of these booties? I want to look up sizing ^^

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380228503079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thank you!!


----------



## nillacobain

lindaseong said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of these booties? I want to look up sizing ^^
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380228503079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thank you!!


 
I would ask to the seller since they have the box. HTH


----------



## Minamiz

Hi anyone know what these mary janes are called?  TIA.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sz-37-Christian...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18604964#ht_8131wt_905


----------



## jadorelouboutin

anyone know the different names for these?

i am pretty sure the first one is called "miranda" but what about the other ones?

they all look similar

thanks!

CC


----------



## bec_h_med

Minamiz said:


> Hi anyone know what these mary janes are called?  TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sz-37-Christian...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18604964#ht_8131wt_905




These are an older style - they have the duller, orangey sole, and the crimped insole.
I'm not sure of the name.  They are lush though.  
The older style soles wear sooooo much better than the new shiny ones as well.


----------



## nillacobain

jadorelouboutin said:


> anyone know the different names for these?
> 
> i am pretty sure the first one is called "miranda" but what about the other ones?
> 
> they all look similar
> 
> thanks!
> 
> CC


 
1) Miranda Dorcet
2) Miranda slide (I think)
3) Youpla 140 (I think)


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^wow, THANKS A GAZILLION *nillacobain*!!!!!!!!

CC


----------



## eklovesshoes

Hey ladies, I am about to buy a pair of shoes from a seller, but before I do, I want to make sure I know the style so I can make sure these shoes will fit me!!

I'm having some trouble getting the pictures to show up in this thread, but I already posted some in another while I'm waiting for them to be authenticated!! I linked my post with the pics to this link below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...e-before-posting-586075-575.html#post17629704

I think they might be Very Prive in black Suede but I'm new to CLs, so I just wanted to make sure!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^hmm, they look like they could even be hyper prive in suede (just like very prive but with a higher platform) hard to tell from the pics though..

CC


----------



## nillacobain

eklovesshoes said:


> Hey ladies, I am about to buy a pair of shoes from a seller, but before I do, I want to make sure I know the style so I can make sure these shoes will fit me!!
> 
> I'm having some trouble getting the pictures to show up in this thread, but I already posted some in another while I'm waiting for them to be authenticated!! I linked my post with the pics to this link below:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...e-before-posting-586075-575.html#post17629704
> 
> I think they might be Very Prive in black Suede but I'm new to CLs, so I just wanted to make sure!
> 
> Thanks so much!!


 
The pics are too dark to be sure... but I see an exposed platform? If so, they are Yoyo Zeppas.


----------



## authenticplease

Minamiz said:


> Hi anyone know what these mary janes are called? TIA.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sz-37-Christian...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18604964#ht_8131wt_905


Not certain but they look like a version of the Miss Tack, just mary jane styling...HTH!


----------



## Renabean

Hi

Does anyone know what style this is?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8465329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_600wt_905

TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

Renabean said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know what style this is?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....8465329&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_600wt_905
> 
> TIA



Frescobaldi


----------



## Renabean

laureenthemean said:


> Frescobaldi



Thank you so much!

Quick question: Do you think as they are slides that they are suitable for someone wide feet? 

x


----------



## jadorelouboutin

do these look like a version of the lola's to anyone? 
if not, what are they?

thank you!!

CC


----------



## laureenthemean

Renabean said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Quick question: Do you think as they are slides that they are suitable for someone wide feet?
> 
> x


Sorry, I have no experience with this style.


jadorelouboutin said:


> do these look like a version of the lola's to anyone?
> if not, what are they?
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> CC


Lola Flores


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^thank you laureenthemean!! you are awesome.

i think this cld either be lola flores or lola noeud...i can't really tell from the details of the pic though..too dark!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

anyone know these? they look similar to sexy, but with a curved heel?

thanks!!!

CC


----------



## Chins4

^These are the Titi


----------



## nillacobain

jadorelouboutin said:


> anyone know these? they look similar to sexy, but with a curved heel?
> 
> thanks!!!
> 
> CC


 
Titi.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

THAT'S RIGHT!! i had the name at one time...then lost it.

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!

CC


----------



## AlphieGrey

Not sure if this really belongs here, but I'm getting confused by the pics of the Simple (70) on the Aus/Euro NAP site...

The nude simples look to have a much lower-cut toe than the black... Which is normal? I have been into David Jones (only local stockist) and it looks more like the black, but I'd prefer the nude cut...

Can anyone help??


----------



## AlphieGrey

AlphieGrey said:


> Not sure if this really belongs here, but I'm getting confused by the pics of the Simple (70) on the Aus/Euro NAP site...
> 
> The nude simples look to have a much lower-cut toe than the black... Which is normal? I have been into David Jones (only local stockist) and it looks more like the black, but I'd prefer the nude cut...
> 
> Can anyone help??



anyone???


----------



## meltdown_ice

I own simple 85mm both patent nude and black and the vamps on both are the same as the black ones in your attachment. HTH


----------



## AlphieGrey

meltdown_ice said:


> I own simple 85mm both patent nude and black and the vamps on both are the same as the black ones in your attachment. HTH



Darn! thanks though.
Does anyone know what the low-er cut ones are?


----------



## meltdown_ice

Miminette, Fifi, Elisa, Clichy and Declic and lowest cut of all is Maudissima


----------



## laureenthemean

AlphieGrey said:


> Darn! thanks though.
> Does anyone know what the low-er cut ones are?



It might just be a different angle.


----------



## bgem

hello there ladies!!!!!

do you by any chance know the name of this wonderful shoe????

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

bgem said:


> hello there ladies!!!!!
> 
> do you by any chance know the name of this wonderful shoe????
> 
> Thank You!!!!!



It's called Bana.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

titi and yoyo kind of look the same to me..
is the only difference that titi has a tiny little platform and yoyo doesn't?
also i noticed titi's heels is curved more maybe??

and "sexy" looks similar too. but i think sexy has a thinner part of leather on wrapping around the toe area..

so is this one titi or yoyo? the tiny platform makes me think titi, but there doesn't seem to be a dramatic enough curve to the heel, which is confusing me..

and is yoyo zeppa's only difference that the platform is exposed?

all his styles are so similar....aarrrrgh!!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^okay, i might have answered my own question. i think the pic i posted is called "lady claude"

now i am even more confused than before..

so lady claude is like titi but without the curved heel??

i think we need a thread solely dedicated for DIFFERENCES BETWEEN and have ppl post comparison pictures and differences. 

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

One more question. does anyone know the difference between the yo yo and the you you?

is it that the you you have a straighter and thicker heel? i can't really tell.

or maybe they are the same and you you is just the name for the shorter heeled version? sooo confused now.

thanks,

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

and is lady peep the cut out toe version of the bianca?
then what is banana? 

banana and lady peep also look identical to me.

CC


----------



## laureenthemean

jadorelouboutin said:


> ^okay, i might have answered my own question. i think the pic i posted is called "lady claude"
> 
> now i am even more confused than before..
> 
> so lady claude is like titi but without the curved heel??
> 
> i think we need a thread solely dedicated for DIFFERENCES BETWEEN and have ppl post comparison pictures and differences.
> 
> CC


Pretty much.


jadorelouboutin said:


> One more question. does anyone know the difference between the yo yo and the you you?
> 
> is it that the you you have a straighter and thicker heel? i can't really tell.
> 
> or maybe they are the same and you you is just the name for the shorter heeled version? sooo confused now.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> CC


The YouYou has a thin, straight heel while the Yoyo has either a Decollete or sculpted heel.


jadorelouboutin said:


> and is lady peep the cut out toe version of the bianca?
> then what is banana?
> 
> banana and lady peep also look identical to me.
> 
> CC


The Lady Peep is kind of like a Lady Claude with a thick platform.  The Banana has a slightly bigger peep toe and I think a slightly lower-cut toe box (you can see that the piece of leather that makes the peep toe is much thinner on the Banana).  Also, I think the Lady Peep has a thin, covered platform atop the thicker one while the Banana does not.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^wow. thank you sooo much. I gots lots to learn...
makes my head spin.

so would this be considered yo yo, you you, or lady claude?

i'm thinking it is shaped like lady claude, but doesn't seem to have that tiny platform cushion madame claude and titi have..

thanks!!

CC


----------



## nillacobain

jadorelouboutin said:


> ^wow. thank you sooo much. I gots lots to learn...
> makes my head spin.
> 
> so would this be considered yo yo, you you, or lady claude?
> 
> i'm thinking it is shaped like lady claude, but doesn't seem to have that tiny platform cushion madame claude and titi have..
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> CC


 
I think these are You Yous.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^i think u may be right.

so basically the difference between lady claude and you you is that you you doesn't have the mini platform?

and you you and yo yo in that you you has the straight heel and yo yo has the sculpted or decollete heel.

what about these? do they look like lady claude or mater claude to you?

thanks!

CC


----------



## jeshika

jadorelouboutin said:


> ^i think u may be right.
> 
> so basically the difference between lady claude and you you is that you you doesn't have the mini platform?
> 
> and you you and yo yo in that you you has the straight heel and yo yo has the sculpted or decollete heel.
> 
> what about these? do they look like lady claude or mater claude to you?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> CC



lady claude. mater claude has a shorter heel and thicker platform.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^oh man, thanks for the insight jeshika.

everyone is so helpful here.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

this was labeled as yo yo, but it looks like it cld be a you you to me bc of the straight back heel. thoughts?

CC


----------



## mkimimi

I'm fairly new to CL, so these will only be my second pair if I purchase.
I'm just not sure what style it is, so I can guess about sizing... They are .5 larger than my normal size. Thanks!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^these look like elisa to me. can anyone confirm?

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

could these be considered hela? or are hela only the ones with embroidery around it?

thanks!

CC


----------



## mkimimi

jadorelouboutin said:


> could these be considered hela? or are hela only the ones with embroidery around it?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> CC



I think they are 70cm You Yous... wait for someone to confirm though as I'm not 100% but they look like a shorter version of mine.


----------



## bgem

LavenderIce said:


> It's called Bana.



Thank you!


----------



## alyssa08

jadorelouboutin said:


> this was labeled as yo yo, but it looks like it cld be a you you to me bc of the straight back heel. thoughts?
> 
> CC



yes, it's the you you.



mkimimi said:


> I'm fairly new to CL, so these will only be my second pair if I purchase.
> I'm just not sure what style it is, so I can guess about sizing... They are .5 larger than my normal size. Thanks!



 yep, elisa



jadorelouboutin said:


> could these be considered hela? or are hela only the ones with embroidery around it?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> CC



I think they are you yous too.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^thanks for your help!!!

CC


----------



## queeenJ

sorry, not sure if this was posted yet or not...
I found this on Neiman Marcus and they've listed it as Pigalle but I'm 95% to my knowledge that it's not?! What is it? :S

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## tivogirl

It's the Pigalle Plato - basically a Pigalle with a platform. It's a new style for SS11.


----------



## vhdos

What style is this:



Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

vhdos said:


> What style is this:
> View attachment 1297883
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
Marpoil.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks


----------



## FlipDiver

Hello!  I didn't know whether to post this in the Authenticate or Identify thread, so I'll post it in both.  I bought a bag on eBay from a consignment shop located out of Japan (not CL), and as a freebie, the seller threw in this white satin drawstring bag.  Did Christian Louboutin ever make anything like this? It's still cute, even if it isn't real! TIA!


----------



## AEGIS

^if those are authentic they're awesome.


----------



## FlipDiver

Thanks *AEGIS!* To clarify, it's just ONE drawstring bag, with Louboutin and the cannon on one side, and the purple ruffle pump on the other side (not sure the style name), with the two satin handles and two red drawstring pulls. Has anyone else seen this type of satin bag before? Or is it one of those *creative* fake knockoffs?


----------



## laureenthemean

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks *AEGIS!* To clarify, it's just ONE drawstring bag, with Louboutin and the cannon on one side, and the purple ruffle pump on the other side (not sure the style name), with the two satin handles and two red drawstring pulls. Has anyone else seen this type of satin bag before? Or is it one of those *creative* fake knockoffs?



I don't know if it was really made by CL, but it was included in some Japanese magazine as a freebie.


----------



## FlipDiver

laureenthemean said:


> I don't know if it was really made by CL, but it was included in some Japanese magazine as a freebie.



Thanks *Laureen! * That's a cute freebie!


----------



## aoqtpi

Does this style have a name? TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

aoqtpi said:


> Does this style have a name? TIA!


 
I think these are the "Jean Paul" wedges.


----------



## nillacobain

vhdos said:


> What style is this:
> View attachment 1297883
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 


nillacobain said:


> Marpoil.


 
Or Miss Marple... I always confuse them.


----------



## FlipDiver

aoqtpi said:


> Does this style have a name? TIA!



Those shoes are from this ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b7f5ae63#ht_685wt_1141

The label on the box (last pic) says "Jean Paul 20 Zeppa 120 patent Calf/Cork in black/dk brown"


----------



## aoqtpi

FlipDiver said:


> Those shoes are from this ebay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item27b7f5ae63#ht_685wt_1141
> 
> The label on the box (last pic) says "Jean Paul 20 Zeppa 120 patent Calf/Cork in black/dk brown"





nillacobain said:


> I think these are the "Jean Paul" wedges.



Thank you both!


----------



## CelticLuv

what style boot is this? thank you!
http://i.ebayimg.com/21/%21CDB1,o%21%21mk%7E$%28KGrHqZ,%21hoE0h2+9tkKBNNLQEn1sg%7E%7E0_12.JPG


----------



## LavenderIce

CelticLuv said:


> what style boot is this? thank you!
> http://i.ebayimg.com/21/!CDB1,o!!mk~$(KGrHqZ,!hoE0h2+9tkKBNNLQEn1sg~~0_12.JPG



Looks like Feticha.


----------



## CelticLuv

thank you Lavender!


----------



## sh0egal11

I can't seem to find the style name.  Can someone please identify?


----------



## jadorelouboutin

does anyone know if this would still be considered clou noeud (even though it has less spikes than typical?)

thank you!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

two more i can't find the name of..
first one i think is called "petal" but want to confirm bc neiman marcus doesn't always name their stuff properly..

thanks in advance!!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^is "petal" actually called "mount street?"

thanks,

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^sorry, i think i found the satin one with the bow on it. carnaval nodo? 

now i just need the yellow satin name. i dont think it was ever answered in the thread. it's a mystery!

CC


----------



## sakura

jadorelouboutin said:


> does anyone know if this would still be considered clou noeud (even though it has less spikes than typical?)
> 
> thank you!



Lady Clou.


----------



## nillacobain

jadorelouboutin said:


> ^is "petal" actually called "mount street?"
> 
> thanks,
> 
> CC


 

Mount Street is right.



jadorelouboutin said:


> ^sorry, *i think i found the satin one with the bow on it. carnaval nodo? *
> 
> now i just need the yellow satin name. i dont think it was ever answered in the thread. it's a mystery!
> 
> CC


 
Can't see the pic.


----------



## jadorelouboutin

thnx nillacobain!!!!

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

can u see the pics now?

trying to identify these two satin ones..

CC


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The purple one is the 15 Minutes.


----------



## AEGIS

hello ladies. i just purchased theses shoes and was hoping someone here would be able to tell me what exactly i bought.


----------



## laureenthemean

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies. i just purchased theses shoes and was hoping someone here would be able to tell me what exactly i bought.



Hung Up


----------



## AEGIS

^thanks! im so excited about them. first pair of exotic skin


----------



## jadorelouboutin

thanks laureenthemean! u rock.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

tiffshorse said:


> Anyone know? They seem older for sure.



i think these are called jekyll? not sure it was ever answered.

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

savvysgirl said:


> Can anyone help with IDing these older style Loubies please? I was trying to help a friend out but pulled a blank with these! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think these are called "ROUND" anyone confirm?
> don't think this was ever answered either..
> 
> CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

anyone know what these are called? thanks!

CC


----------



## gatocosmico

guys and gals:

Hi, i'm a newcomer in the louboutin world and i'm making an article about the spring/summer 2011 collection.

I found these really gorgeous pics in the blog of Madame Figaro and i need you to please give me the names of these shoes, because I am an average guy and i just know a few models of Louboutin.

Here R the pics and I hope u can help me w/the names.

Thanks a lot and I hope soon answer.

e.


----------



## alyssa08

^^the first is the lady daf and the second is the daffodile, I believe.


----------



## carlinha

jadorelouboutin said:


> anyone know what these are called? thanks!
> 
> CC



EXCUSE ME WHO ARE YOU and WHY are you STEALING TPF-ers photos and watermarking over them as if they are YOUR photos?????????

THOSE SHOES DO NOT BELONG TO YOU.  the LEAST you could do is give credit where credit is due.
:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## FlipDiver

carlinha said:


> EXCUSE ME WHO ARE YOU and WHY are you STEALING TPF-ers photos and watermarking over them as if they are YOUR photos?????????
> 
> THOSE SHOES DO NOT BELONG TO YOU.  the LEAST you could do is give credit where credit is due.
> :censor::censor::censor:



UH OH!
:busted:


----------



## regeens

Good catch *Carlinha*. I strongly recommend everyone whose photos were taken by jadoreboutin without their permission to report copyright infringement at this blogger's website:

http://www.google.com/support/blogg...&blog_URL=http://louboutinheels.blogspot.com/


----------



## ntntgo

^^^Nice job.  I don't get why people are dumb enough to use my pictures when the background stands out so much.  They are fully copyrighted through my company and that's why I use that background.  People are stupid.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ntntgo

BTW, why can she post her blog on the bottom of her posts and I've been an active member since forever and I can't post mine?


----------



## laureenthemean

Ladies, if you wish to continue this discussion please take it to PM.
:back2topic:


----------



## sassy702

Hi ladies...can you please tell me the name of these shoes...please!! Thank you!!

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/...es - Star/


----------



## regeens

^it just takes me to Photobucket and prompting a username and password. Please repost. Thanks!


----------



## jadorelouboutin

savvysgirl said:


> What is they style name of these lovelies



not sure if this was ever answered either. they are called the elias

CC


----------



## jadorelouboutin

mrslykins said:


> Any ideas on this one??



don't think this one was ever answered either. 
tpf member girl6 posted one like this in cranberry on the rare loubs thread and said they are called chi-chi

they look like the y'opens (or is it y'open?) but with closed toe heel.

but...

louboutin just came out with some called chi chi that are the crepe peep toe booties. 

so are they different names bc of the hyphen? or is one of the names wrong?

CC


----------



## photoshopgrl

Can anyone tell me the style of these?


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^look like miss tick to me..

CC


----------



## pinkmitsy4

Thanks a lot ladies


----------



## laureenthemean

pinkmitsy4 said:


> Thanks a lot ladies



Fake.  Hard to tell what style some fakes are trying to imitate.


----------



## Miss_Q

Is this Nude Acid Python?


----------



## jadorelouboutin

^yes, look like nude acid python altadama to me.

bambolina had posted a pic of her nude acid python vp in the show us your cls thread post#24

CC


----------



## sassy702

Ladies, can you please tell me the name of these...thanks
http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k597/cochraym/Loubies - Star/


----------



## photoshopgrl

photoshopgrl said:


> Can anyone tell me the style of these?





jadorelouboutin said:


> ^look like miss tick to me..
> 
> CC


Can anyone confirm that these are Miss Tick? I don't see Miss Tick on the Sizing info thread so I wanted to be sure. This is my first pair so I'm trying to gauge my size by how these fit. Thank you!!!


----------



## nillacobain

^I think they look like the Sirenes to me. But I'm not sure if Sirenes did come only in ostrich leg or not. These are ponyhair orlato I think. BTW, it's an older style... I think you should go 1/2 size up.


----------



## photoshopgrl

nillacobain said:


> ^I think they look like the Sirenes to me. But I'm not sure if Sirenes did come only in ostrich leg or not. These are ponyhair orlato I think. BTW, it's an older style... I think you should go 1/2 size up.


Okay thank you!


----------



## gatocosmico

alyssa08 said:


> ^^the first is the lady daf and the second is the daffodile, I believe.



Alyssa08:

Thanks a lot, correcting, soon i will put the article here for your joy 

xo.

gatocosmico.


----------



## indypup

What ARE these?  I am smitten!

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item230dbba50c#ht_4486wt_905


----------



## calisurf

What are these?


----------



## nillacobain

calisurf said:


> What are these?


 
I think these are Sarah Bs.


----------



## Dessye

indypup said:


> What ARE these? I am smitten!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item230dbba50c#ht_4486wt_905


 
Yes, that auction was posted in AUTHENTICATE.  I looked at the pictures and can't really see any major warning flags that say fake but I'm worried because I have never heard of this 'variation' of the Supra Fifre.  These are definitely not classic Supra Fifre.  Well, doesn't mean that this wasn't made for a runway show or limited edition that I'm not aware of.


----------



## calisurf

nillacobain said:


> I think these are Sarah Bs.



that seems right!  do you know anyone here that has them?  a search in sizing thread did not return anything.

Thanks!!!


----------



## alyssa08

Dessye said:


> Yes, that auction was posted in AUTHENTICATE.  I looked at the pictures and can't really see any major warning flags that say fake but I'm worried because I have never heard of this 'variation' of the Supra Fifre.  These are definitely not classic Supra Fifre.  Well, doesn't mean that this wasn't made for a runway show or limited edition that I'm not aware of.



there was a photo of ciara wearing the black version in the celeb thread. I don't think they're fake but they certainly are a very rare style. I could see them being runway.


----------



## calisurf

I saw them in a magazine once and I died > if they were my size, I would be having serious conniptions!!


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Yes, that auction was posted in AUTHENTICATE.  I looked at the pictures and can't really see any major warning flags that say fake but I'm worried because I have never heard of this 'variation' of the Supra Fifre.  These are definitely not classic Supra Fifre.  Well, doesn't mean that this wasn't made for a runway show or limited edition that I'm not aware of.




i wish they were in my size.  i would think a runway style would be in a bigger size :/


----------



## indypup

I have never seen a size 37 runway shoe... they're usually in the bigger size range (like 39-41).  That being said, I believe they are real which is why I posted them here!   They are most definitely not anything close to Supra Fifre, that's for sure! (well, unless you count the OTK-ness)

I think they're probably just very rare.  Maybe someone with more knowledge about obscure pairs will chime in!

Edit: if anyone ever does see a runway shoe in a 37, you know who to tell!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I have seen runway shoes in that size.


----------



## Dessye

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I have seen runway shoes in that size.


 
Really, where???  *Indy*, it appears you and I may be :boxing: for them...


----------



## indypup

laureenthemean said:


> ^^I have seen runway shoes in that size.



You have??   THERE IS HOPE FOR ME (and *dessye* too, lol  )!


----------



## Elise499

indypup said:


> What ARE these?  I am smitten!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-CHRISTIAN-L...men_s_Shoes&hash=item230dbba50c#ht_4486wt_905



These are called Majolique 

Ciara has them in black


----------



## Dessye

Elise499 said:


> These are called Majolique
> 
> Ciara has them in black


 
That's great to know, thanks!  Just out of curiosity, did any boutiques carry these or are they limited edition?


----------



## kayti

Not sure where to post this but does CL make something very similar to the Strappy Platform Bootie in black suede? I saw it today at Beymen (dept. store like Harvey Nichols/Barney's) in their "new collection" but I couldn't find it online or in any other store.. I should have taken a picture but I didn't think of it at the time..


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^^^ This? The Balota?


----------



## kayti

*CEC.LV4eva* The platform height and open toe are right on, I feel like it was cinched (but not really "cinched" just closed) in the middle so the foot was more covered like the Strappy Platform Bootie, not so much of a wraparound strap that shows so much skin. I could be wrong though, it might in fact be the Balota.. I'll try to go back there tomorrow or have DH call the store tonight and find out, (I don't speak enough of the language to call stores myself here!)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kayti said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* The platform height and open toe are right on, I feel like it was cinched (but not really "cinched" just closed) in the middle so the foot was more covered like the Strappy Platform Bootie, not so much of a wraparound strap that shows so much skin. I could be wrong though, it might in fact be the Balota.. I'll try to go back there tomorrow or have DH call the store tonight and find out, (I don't speak enough of the language to call stores myself here!)



I'm not sure what you mean by "strappy platform bootie"

The only other shoe i can think of is the Mme Butterfly Booties, but they are not suede. These only come in black leather, beige leather, framboise suede, and royal blue suede.





Otherwise you can look in this thread for all the new styles of SS11
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840-21.html


----------



## kayti

*CEC.LV4eva* OK, I just called and struggled to speak Turkish and the SA said "Fupura" or something like that. Does that ring a bell? Thanks for helping me out here  ( I got the strappy platform bootie from here http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48450038&parentId= )


----------



## kayti

Maybe she meant Futura... I'm going to check tomorrow. It might even be Balota, the more shoes I look at, the more confused I'm becoming!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kayti said:


> *CEC.LV4eva* OK, I just called and struggled to speak Turkish and the SA said "Fupura" or something like that. Does that ring a bell? Thanks for helping me out here  ( I got the strappy platform bootie from here http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod48450038&parentId= )



That style is called *Piqué* from last year SS10
It was available in that color, black, and beige (almost nude-ish color) leather. I've never seen it in suede 

Yeah, she probably meant Futura, but that's this style....





Other strappy shoes I can think of may be the Tinazata which was around in FW10


----------



## kayti

*CEC.LV4eva* Thanks for sharing your knowledge.  I'm going to take pics next time I'm in the store so I don't forget what the shoe looks like and actually read the name on the bottom.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^NP hope it helped a little


----------



## tivogirl

nevermind!


----------



## frick&frack

this is probably an easy one for you ladies...  are these you yous or yo yos?  I've googled & googled, & I keep going back & forth.  I don't have the box


----------



## erinmiyu

^yoyos. they look like 85mm?


----------



## Dessye

kayti said:


> Not sure where to post this but does CL make something very similar to the Strappy Platform Bootie in black suede? I saw it today at Beymen (dept. store like Harvey Nichols/Barney's) in their "new collection" but I couldn't find it online or in any other store.. I should have taken a picture but I didn't think of it at the time..


 
Are you thinking of the Brandaplato?  If so, I'm not aware that it will come in suede.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Calling ALL CL Ladies, Gentlemen, & Experts!! I need your HELP!!!!

I was just perusing the La Passion des Louboutins blog (http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/) and I came across Victoria Beckham's Alti Booty's in Black Suede (see pic). Can anyone please ID this heel height?? I was comparing them to my own CL Alti Booty's (see pic) and the two look different?? I can't tell by the picture if VB's are 160mm, 140mm, or 120mm?? Especially, when compared to my own.... I thought this CL style only came in one heel height version?? Unfortunately, I cannot find my original CL box either to double-check....I know the CL Black Patent Booty's come in the 160mm?? I just wanted to know what VB's CL Alti Booty's heel height are (160mm?? 140mm?? 120mm??)

TIA!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## Dessye

nm. :shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

QueenOfHeels said:


> Calling ALL CL Ladies, Gentlemen, & Experts!! I need your HELP!!!!
> 
> I was just perusing the La Passion des Louboutins blog (http://passionlouboutin.blogspot.com/) and I came across Victoria Beckham's Alti Booty's in Black Suede (see pic). Can anyone please ID this heel height?? I was comparing them to my own CL Alti Booty's (see pic) and the two look different?? I can't tell by the picture if VB's are 160mm, 140mm, or 120mm?? Especially, when compared to my own.... I thought this CL style only came in one heel height version?? Unfortunately, I cannot find my original CL box either to double-check....I know the CL Black Patent Booty's come in the 160mm?? I just wanted to know what VB's CL Alti Booty's heel height are (160mm?? 140mm?? 120mm??)
> 
> TIA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.



Victoria's are the 160.  Yours don't look like the Alti Booty.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

laureenthemean said:


> Victoria's are the 160.  Yours don't look like the Alti Booty.



Thank you *laureenthemean*!! What CL style would you presume mine to be then?? Still a brand new Loubi lover


----------



## laureenthemean

QueenOfHeels said:


> Thank you *laureenthemean*!! What CL style would you presume mine to be then?? Still a brand new Loubi lover



I'm not entirely sure b/c the picture is a bit dark, but if they have a covered and exposed platform, they are the Alti 140.  I thought it just had the one thick exposed platform, though (like the Bianca).


----------



## frick&frack

erinmiyu said:


> ^yoyos. they look like 85mm?


^thank you so much! 

they're actually 120mm (4 inches).  I bought a pair of 85s today though...& learned the name from the box


----------



## gnourtmat

hello ladies,

can you help me identify these flats? my mom has had them for quite some while now and she didnt keep the box 














sorry for the bad quality pics, they were taken by phone


----------



## JosiePosie

Hi! Can you please tell me what style these shoes are?

*1)*







*2)*





Thanks in advance!


----------



## calisurf

Can anyone help identify this style?


----------



## laureenthemean

JosiePosie said:


> Hi! Can you please tell me what style these shoes are?
> 
> *1)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



First pair is fake, second pair looks like the Pigalle 85.


----------



## JosiePosie

laureenthemean said:


> First pair is fake, second pair looks like the Pigalle 85.


 
Okay, thanks so much!!


----------



## KDB

Hi!
I just bought these boots on ebay.  Does anyone know which style boot this is? How high is the heel?  I hope you experts can help me!  
Thank you!


----------



## alyssa08

they look like ginevras and the heel is 120.


----------



## Dessye

^^^
Yes, they are!  and I love them!!!  Congrats!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

laureenthemean said:


> I'm not entirely sure b/c the picture is a bit dark, but if they have a covered and exposed platform, they are the Alti 140.  I thought it just had the one thick exposed platform, though (like the Bianca).



Thank you so very much again for all of your help *laureenthemean*!! I apologize for the darkness of the picture, but upon closer inspection these do have a covered and exposed platform (unlike my Bianca's) and are indeed the Alti 140mm's!!


----------



## Bee-licious

Hi everyone, I'm completely new to the CL subforum but began to lust after this pair after doing a general google search for "round patent leather pumps" on a site that doesn't look legit. 

I don't plan to buy from there at all but the style is gorgeous!

http://www.christian--louboutin.com/images/201012/goods_img/1131_P_1292312472785.jpg

I noticed a cut/slant? in the front toe area from an aerial view (the site showed this) -- does this look good on the foot/in person? Thanks so much! And I look forward to purchasing my first CLs!!


----------



## Bee-licious

PS, I forgot to ask but what style is this, and are they permanent/comfy? Thanks again




Bee-licious said:


> Hi everyone, I'm completely new to the CL subforum but began to lust after this pair after doing a general google search for "round patent leather pumps" on a site that doesn't look legit.
> 
> I don't plan to buy from there at all but the style is gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.christian--louboutin.com/images/201012/goods_img/1131_P_1292312472785.jpg
> 
> I noticed a cut/slant? in the front toe area from an aerial view (the site showed this) -- does this look good on the foot/in person? Thanks so much! And I look forward to purchasing my first CLs!!


----------



## Dessye

Bee-licious said:


> Hi everyone, I'm completely new to the CL subforum but began to lust after this pair after doing a general google search for "round patent leather pumps" on a site that doesn't look legit.
> 
> I don't plan to buy from there at all but the style is gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.christian--louboutin.com/images/201012/goods_img/1131_P_1292312472785.jpg
> 
> I noticed a cut/slant? in the front toe area from an aerial view (the site showed this) -- does this look good on the foot/in person? Thanks so much! And I look forward to purchasing my first CLs!!


 
The shoes are from a site that sells fake CLs.

Here's a useful thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-bonanzle-sellers-louboutin-shoes-353107.html

The shoes in question are called Maudissima.  I think they look great on the foot in person!  I've only tried these on but many ladies here who have them would be best equipped to answer your questions.


----------



## erinmiyu

those are the maudissima (but yes, that site is fake as mentioned). i wouldn't say they are amazingly comfy, but they are moderate. i wore them without an insole and found my feet hurty after a few hours.

the toe cleavage is really intense on them (if that kind of thing bothers you -- personally i think it's sexy), but they are absolutely gorgeous on.

here's a pic of mine on:


----------



## annamoon

They look great but the vamp is very low cut, how are they to walk in? do you find it difficult to keep them on when you walk?



erinmiyu said:


> those are the maudissima (but yes, that site is fake as mentioned). i wouldn't say they are amazingly comfy, but they are moderate. i wore them without an insole and found my feet hurty after a few hours.
> 
> the toe cleavage is really intense on them (if that kind of thing bothers you -- personally i think it's sexy), but they are absolutely gorgeous on.
> 
> here's a pic of mine on:


----------



## Dessye

erinmiyu said:


> those are the maudissima (but yes, that site is fake as mentioned). i wouldn't say they are amazingly comfy, but they are moderate. i wore them without an insole and found my feet hurty after a few hours.
> 
> the toe cleavage is really intense on them (if that kind of thing bothers you -- personally i think it's sexy), but they are absolutely gorgeous on.
> 
> here's a pic of mine on:


 
Wowzers!!! They look stunning on you!!!  Your feet were made for Mauds.  I'm starting to think I need a pair...


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> can you help me identify these flats? my mom has had them for quite some while now and she didnt keep the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad quality pics, they were taken by phone



I guess no one knows  the closest thing i found to it was the baladi elba :wondering


----------



## JetSetGo!

erinmiyu said:


> those are the maudissima (but yes, that site is fake as mentioned). i wouldn't say they are amazingly comfy, but they are moderate. i wore them without an insole and found my feet hurty after a few hours.
> 
> the toe cleavage is really intense on them (if that kind of thing bothers you -- personally i think it's sexy), but they are absolutely gorgeous on.
> 
> here's a pic of mine on:



They look amazing on you! I just bought a pair of these on Sunday. I have adored them since just after his first time releasing this style a few years ago, so I just couldn't resist now that I had my chance to get a pair. They are so special.

Enjoy them!


----------



## jenayb

Wow, *erin*! Those Mauds look amazing on you! 
*Jet* - congrats on picking up a pair!

I just LOVE that style, but it's cut far too low for my feet. No matter what, I couldn't keep them on. *melialuvs2shop* and I tried them on at the LV boutique and I even sized down to a 37 and couldn't keep the suckers on. Boo!


----------



## mvictorm

Hi All,

My first post to the forum! Does anyone know the name of either of these two styles?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300523839619#rpdId

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Satin-pumps-36-5-/180622345681#ht_500wt_1093

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

mvictorm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My first post to the forum! Does anyone know the name of either of these two styles?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300523839619#rpdId
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Christian-Louboutin-Black-Satin-pumps-36-5-/180622345681#ht_500wt_1093
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Second pair is the Drapanova.


----------



## Rimishi

Please help me identify! TIA!! omg sorry for the large pics how do i make smaller??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Rimishi*, they are called Penny.


----------



## Dolcezza1

Hi ladies!   

I just purchased these CLs, they are "new to me" and came with no box... does anybody know what this style is called? 

Thank you so much!  

Dolce.....


----------



## erinmiyu

dolce - those are leopard patent ernestas.


----------



## Dolcezza1

erinmiyu said:


> dolce - those are leopard patent ernestas.


 
Thank you so much erinmiyu!!! 

They are so pretty! and very comfortable.  

Have a wonderful day! 

Dolce


----------



## dreamwpassion

Someone just said they were authentic on the other thread, but did say they were an older style. I would love it if I knew the name! Thanks!


----------



## DiscoDiva

Hi,
I need some help with the identification of these two styles.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310295469335

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370485409963


Thanks


----------



## shontel

Is this style called "Fifteen Minute Heels"?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0H9VyN0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

If so, are these CLs TTS?

Thanks! XOXOXO!


----------



## Hipployta

Good Morning...I cannot identify these off hand so might I request a bit of assistance?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Cg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## nillacobain

shontel said:


> Is this style called "Fifteen Minute Heels"?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0H9VyN0%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> If so, are these CLs TTS?
> 
> Thanks! XOXOXO!


 

Yes, they are called 15 minutes. Sorry I can't help with sizing.


----------



## nillacobain

Hipployta said:


> Good Morning...I cannot identify these off hand so might I request a bit of assistance?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Cg%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
Rolando.


----------



## Hipployta

Thank you so much for your swift response. I wasn't sure so thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Hoozle

I bought these and I can't figure out what they are called. Please help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hipployta

Might I ask if anyone identify these shoes? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1100...250769058324&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## nillacobain

Hipployta said:


> Might I ask if anyone identify these shoes?
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1100...250769058324&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


 
Foxtrots.


----------



## Babestaaa

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...en_s_Shoes&hash=item564288cc4c#ht_3806wt_1141

love these as a wedding shoe..just can't figure out the name. TIA!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello experts, Can anyone help me out with this boot?

TIA


----------



## Straight-Laced

The spiked pumps worn by the lady on the right - can someone please id and if possible give me the season they're from???  
Thank you


----------



## alyssa08

clou noeud^^ they're from fall 2010


----------



## alyssa08

soleilbrun said:


> Hello experts, Can anyone help me out with this boot?
> 
> TIA



OTK piro boot


----------



## Straight-Laced

alyssa08 said:


> clou noeud^^ they're from fall 2010


----------



## airina666

What are these? Thank you.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280633393079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SassySarah

airina666 said:


> What are these? Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280633393079&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Looks like a Decollete.  Runs a half size small from your usual CL tts too.


----------



## Hoozle

I think my post may have been skipped  Any help would be great. Thanks! I kind of think they look like sharkas but I can't tell for certain.


----------



## SassySarah

Hoozle said:


> I think my post may have been skipped  Any help would be great. Thanks! I kind of think they look like sharkas but I can't tell for certain.



It's hard to tell because your pictures are so fuzzy but they look like they could be the Piaf 85.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Hi, I just won these on eBay last night.  Can you tell me the style please?  They make my 2nd pair of CL's so far...so exciting!!!!  Thanks ladies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Hi, I just won these on eBay last night.  Can you tell me the style please?  They make my 2nd pair of CL's so far...so exciting!!!!  Thanks ladies!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



Congrats! . These are called Yolanda.


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks Dessye!  I believe you also authenticated them.  This may be a really stupid or novice question, but are Yolanda's and YoYo's the same thing?


----------



## Dessye

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> Thanks Dessye!  I believe you also authenticated them.  This may be a really stupid or novice question, but are Yolanda's and YoYo's the same thing?



No, they are different. The Yolanda is, I think, like Yoyo with a New Simple-like exposed platform and straighter heel.  Yoyo does not have a platform and has a curved heel. If I'm off, someone please correct me!


----------



## JosiePosie

Hello!  Could you please tell me what style these are?












Thanks!


----------



## Hoozle

yeah that does look like them, Thanks! Sorry about the pictures for some reason the camera focus function wasnt working


----------



## LavenderIce

JosiePosie said:


> Hello!  Could you please tell me what style these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Those look like the Wherever.


----------



## jamidee

I love the color of the glitter.. thats more what I'm asking. The style looks like ron ron's? Am I right?:sunnies


----------



## alyssa08

yes, anthracite glitter ron rons


----------



## soleilbrun

Hope this is the right place to post.  Does anyone know if the python imperio rouge declic comes in 120mm?


----------



## saartje1102

Does anyone know the style of these beauties? They are definetely an older style...

TIA


----------



## satox2

Hi Everyone, I have been wanting these particular sandals forever. Problem is, the only pair I have found doesn't have a name and is the wrong size. So to make my search easier, I have come to the forum to seek your expertise!  Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> can you help me identify these flats? my mom has had them for quite some while now and she didnt keep the box
> 
> sorry for the bad quality pics, they were taken by phone
















everyone skipped mine  i guess no one knows :wondering


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Generally, if your post is skipped, it means no one knows.


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone know what style these are:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1093wt_1141
Thanks


----------



## mirkwoodbeck

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632950288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I'm going to get this pair of louboutin on ebay
Any idea what design is this?
Simple or ronron?

I asked the seller but she doesnt seems to know it too
Is this pair a real louboutin?
I dont want to spend so much and realised its a pair of fakes.
If anyone can help, please do.. thankyou so much


----------



## krv

Does anyone know the style of Isla Fisher's CL on the RR show?


----------



## SassySarah

krv said:


> Does anyone know the style of Isla Fisher's CL on the RR show?



Looks like the Beauty.


----------



## jeshika

krv said:


> Does anyone know the style of Isla Fisher's CL on the RR show?





SassySarah said:


> Looks like the Beauty.



OMG i want this! I bet they never made this colorway available to the public. :cry:


----------



## mirkwoodbeck

mirkwoodbeck said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180632950288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I'm going to get this pair of louboutin on ebay
> Any idea what design is this?
> Simple or ronron?
> 
> I asked the seller but she doesnt seems to know it too
> Is this pair a real louboutin?
> I dont want to spend so much and realised its a pair of fakes.
> If anyone can help, please do.. thankyou so much


-----------------------------------------------------------------
can anyone please help me look at this...
thanks


----------



## Dessye

mirkwoodbeck said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> can anyone please help me look at this...
> thanks



Please post in the Authenticate thread.   Also as a heads up, you're going to need more pics...


----------



## Dessye

vhdos said:


> Does anyone know what style these are:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1093wt_1141
> Thanks



Did you see *Erin*'s post in the other thread you posted these in?


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks!  Just found the post by erin


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

what style is this , please? so pretty


----------



## nillacobain

^Youpla I think.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

http://www.bravotv.com/bethenny-ever-after/season-2/videos/robert-verdi-closet-raid

I was watching Bethenny Ever After the other night and am dying to know which CLs she is wearing.  Are they the Bianca or the New Simple (although they look too high to be the simple).  

If you watch this video and go almost to the end, you can see her get them out of her closet (although not a clear shot) and then the camera pans from her feet up to her head when she's at the US Weekly event.  

Thoughts?  They are pretty high.


----------



## laureenthemean

BaltimoreJenny said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/bethenny-ever-after/season-2/videos/robert-verdi-closet-raid
> 
> I was watching Bethenny Ever After the other night and am dying to know which CLs she is wearing.  Are they the Bianca or the New Simple (although they look too high to be the simple).
> 
> If you watch this video and go almost to the end, you can see her get them out of her closet (although not a clear shot) and then the camera pans from her feet up to her head when she's at the US Weekly event.
> 
> Thoughts?  They are pretty high.


Looks like the Alti 160.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

laureenthemean said:


> Looks like the Alti 160.



I think you are right now that I googled a picture of them.  Are they still available?


----------



## starrynite_87

I'm planning on purchasing my first pair of CL...What style are these shoes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ bianca


----------



## Chins4

starrynight those are Biancas


----------



## starrynite_87

Thank you ladies


----------



## cts900

Hi ladies....are these Delfins? (photo courtesy of the bay)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^


----------



## cts900

^^thanks, sweetness.


----------



## miss alice

hi ladies--a friend of mine asked for the NAME of a pair of CLs that was from 2006-2007, has a pointy toe like a pigalle but has a THICK heel? she said it comes in black and nude...she does not have a picture, does this even sound familiar to any of you?

thanks so much!


----------



## nillacobain

miss alice said:


> hi ladies--a friend of mine asked for the NAME of a pair of CLs that was from 2006-2007, has a pointy toe like a pigalle but has a THICK heel? she said it comes in black and nude...she does not have a picture, does this even sound familiar to any of you?
> 
> thanks so much!


 
Wherever strass has a pointy toe and a thick strassed heel...

Erinmiyu has them:  #*21*


----------



## eatcookie

Can someone please help me identify these heels?!

http://tinypic.com/r/2hnqsye/7

Thank-you


----------



## Chins4

^Those are Ambertinas


----------



## abagdiva

Can someone please help me identify these heels? TIA


----------



## nillacobain

^These are called Soms.


----------



## laureenthemean

abagdiva said:


> Can someone please help me identify these heels? TIA



These are the Som1.


----------



## abagdiva

laureenthemean said:


> These are the Som1.



Thank you!!!


----------



## juliewoo

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what the boots kate Moss is wearing are called? and if they're still available. Thank-you xx

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oss-resist-sparking-cigarette-hits-party.html


----------



## lemon!

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I wanted to ask:

Which style of louboutins is 120mm, has an open toe (like vps), but has no platform(like pigalle 120s)??


----------



## nillacobain

juliewoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the boots kate Moss is wearing are called? and if they're still available. Thank-you xx
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oss-resist-sparking-cigarette-hits-party.html


 
Contente boots ?! I'm no sure though.


----------



## nillacobain

lemon! said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I wanted to ask:
> 
> Which style of louboutins is 120mm, has an open toe (like vps), but has no platform(like pigalle 120s)??


 

I think You You come in 120 w/o platform. This is the first style I can think of ATM. You can see a pic of the strassed version here:   #*3860*


----------



## juliewoo

nillacobain said:


> Contente boots ?! I'm no sure though.


 
They're over the knee boots, but do look the same. Maybe she cut them off?

Any other ideas? 

many thanks

xxx


----------



## crazzee_shopper

lemon! said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this in, but I wanted to ask:
> 
> Which style of louboutins is 120mm, has an open toe (like vps), but has no platform(like pigalle 120s)??



Titi?


----------



## Nolia

I tried on a pair at David's today but not sure what it is.  The code on the sticker said "newdec".  It's a pointy toe and kind of black/navy satin.  I don't think it's Declic...


----------



## Vodkaine

Helly ladies ! 

Can you tell me what's this style ? 
regards
debs


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...512309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2750wt_698

Hey ladies.. what style is this? THanks!


----------



## Vodkaine

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...512309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2750wt_698
> 
> Hey ladies.. what style is this? THanks!




Hello 
These are the New Simples 
regards


----------



## Tiffyista

JetSetGo! said:


> We seem to have a lot of threads started by people looking for style names of different CL shoes, so maybe we can consolidate and just use one.
> 
> *Please post a picture of the style you want identified here. *
> *If we can, we'll help!*


 
http://www.i-ella.com/browse/catego...n-louboutin-cheetah-patent-t-strap-heels-sz37

What is this style called and does it run small or big?


----------



## jenayb

Tiffyista said:


> http://www.i-ella.com/browse/catego...n-louboutin-cheetah-patent-t-strap-heels-sz37
> 
> What is this style called and does it run small or big?



Leopard Ernesta


----------



## tulips0214

hi.. I don't know if this is the right thread, but can anyone tell me if there is a style called carapachi kid or Carapachi sans kid?  I tried searching this forum and google but to no avail.  They kinda remind me of the quepi.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jenayb

tulips0214 said:


> hi.. I don't know if this is the right thread, but can anyone tell me if there is a style called carapachi kid or Carapachi sans kid? I tried searching this forum and google but to no avail. They kinda remind me of the quepi. Thank you in advance.


 
Is this the listing you are looking at?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PEEP-TOE-PLATFORMS-36-/280645734635 

The label on the box is indicative of an older style and I see nothing that leads me to believe that these are not authentic, if that is what you are worried about. 

Other than that, I have never personally seen/heard of this style.


----------



## daniigo

http://elizabeth-mitchell.us/gallery/albums/scans/mf/004.jpg


elizabeth-mitchell.us/gallery/albums/scans/mf/004.jpg


----------



## Vodkaine

daniigo said:


> http://elizabeth-mitchell.us/gallery/albums/scans/mf/004.jpg
> 
> 
> elizabeth-mitchell.us/gallery/albums/scans/mf/004.jpg



Hello there 

These are the MAVELA  

Regards
debs


----------



## peppamint

I used to know what these were called, but it keeps slipping my mind...can you help?

Thanks!


----------



## bettyyy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...90333?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230f3b277d

Could someone identify the style/stone color/season of these?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tulips0214

jenaywins said:


> Is this the listing you are looking at?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-LEATHER-PEEP-TOE-PLATFORMS-36-/280645734635
> 
> The label on the box is indicative of an older style and I see nothing that leads me to believe that these are not authentic, if that is what you are worried about.
> 
> Other than that, I have never personally seen/heard of this style.




Jenaywins, my friend wants to bid on one on Ebay, so I assume it must be that, because that is what keeps showing up on google search.  She asked me to google, but i found very limited info, so I thought I'd try the forum, since most of the time, you guys are more resourceful than google!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## jenayb

tulips0214 said:


> Jenaywins, my friend wants to bid on one on Ebay, so I assume it must be that, because that is what keeps showing up on google search.  She asked me to google, but i found very limited info, so I thought I'd try the forum, since most of the time, you guys are more resourceful than google!  Thank you for your help!



I personally would feel confident bidding on these.


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ds%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

it says these are YoYO slings but, all the slings I've seen have a tiny platform and the heel isn't the metal spike heel like that... What style is this? Thanks.


----------



## Vodkaine

peppamint said:


> I used to know what these were called, but it keeps slipping my mind...can you help?
> 
> Thanks!



These are " Beauté " (Beauty) 

Regards 
Debs


----------



## peppamint

Vodkaine said:


> These are " Beauté " (Beauty)
> 
> Regards
> Debs



Thanks *Debs*!


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ds%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> it says these are YoYO slings but, all the slings I've seen have a tiny platform and the heel isn't the metal spike heel like that... What style is this? Thanks.


 

I would ask their name to the seller since she/he has the box.


----------



## nillacobain

bettyyy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...90333?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230f3b277d
> 
> Could someone identify the style/stone color/season of these? Thanks in advance!


 

I think these are You You 120. See this post   #*3860*


----------



## bettyyy

nillacobain said:


> I think these are You You 120. See this post   #*3860*



Thank you!


----------



## jamidee

ok will do thanks!
and one more!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa9bbab13#ht_500wt_949

I'm on a serious hunt for a black pair to strass...so sorry for all the posts!


----------



## Nolia

No one has been able to ID the shoe I saw in stores the other day.  The code on the back said "Newdec".  It was a pointy toed shoe (almost like the Pigalle) and the finish was satin.


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> ok will do thanks!
> and one more!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa9bbab13#ht_500wt_949
> 
> I'm on a serious hunt for a black pair to strass...so sorry for all the posts!


 

Decollete 868


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> No one has been able to ID the shoe I saw in stores the other day. The code on the back said "Newdec". It was a pointy toed shoe (almost like the Pigalle) and the finish was satin.


 

I would have a look here... where we post new styles: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...cls-spring-2011-pics-info-only-no-634840.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nolia said:


> No one has been able to ID the shoe I saw in stores the other day. The code on the back said "Newdec". It was a pointy toed shoe (almost like the Pigalle) and the finish was satin.


 
If you don't think it's the new declic the only other shoes with that description I can think of are chiara and possibly elisa. Hope this helps some.


----------



## laureenthemean

Nolia said:


> No one has been able to ID the shoe I saw in stores the other day.  The code on the back said "Newdec".  It was a pointy toed shoe (almost like the Pigalle) and the finish was satin.



Perhaps they were the New Decoltissimo?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Perhaps they were the New Decoltissimo?


 
Of course!!


----------



## Nolia

laureenthemean said:


> Perhaps they were the New Decoltissimo?



Yeah, I think that was it.  In black satin ... gorgeous~~~


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

What are these called? 







TIA!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ That's the Jem babe

FYI they are 150s but they feel *super* high...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> ^^ That's the Jem babe
> 
> FYI they are 150s but they feel *super* high...



Thank you! Uncomfortably high?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! Uncomfortably high?


 
Hmm... 

With these, in my own personal experience, I feel like the heel is bending and might actually snap from the height... It's an odd feeling. I've tried them on in the house and, to be honest with you, have not worn them out once because I'm terrified of the heel breaking.


----------



## Nolia

PRETTY!!!~


----------



## Blueberry12

I know these are the Cathedrale´s , but anyone knows the year / season they are from?


----------



## laureenthemean

Nolia said:


> PRETTY!!!~



Lola Flores


----------



## urbanglamour

Just purchased my first pair, would post photos but I'm in bed on my iPhone! Tpf is solo addictive! Anyway they're listed on the Neiman website as satin and lace slingbacks, they have a bow on them. Neiman says they have them exclusively but I got mine at Saks! And bergdorfs have them as well! And they all claim to be exclusive!! Lol, so funny!

Thanks for any help


----------



## Vodkaine

urbanglamour said:


> Just purchased my first pair, would post photos but I'm in bed on my iPhone! Tpf is solo addictive! Anyway they're listed on the Neiman website as satin and lace slingbacks, they have a bow on them. Neiman says they have them exclusively but I got mine at Saks! And bergdorfs have them as well! And they all claim to be exclusive!! Lol, so funny!
> 
> Thanks for any help




I think these are the "Exclu" it came in lace/satin and in fishnets/satin


----------



## urbanglamour

Vodkaine said:


> I think these are the "Exclu" it came in lace/satin and in fishnets/satin



Ooh, no wonder everyone said they were exclusives! And the box said "exclu" too. Sorry for the blonde moment. 

Thank you vodkaine! You have the beat username on tpf


----------



## juebrueren

what's the name of the black patent pumps which the model is wearing?
Thank you in advance


----------



## juebrueren

And the blue satin pumps. Love them .but I don't know the name. Does anyone know it?


----------



## Seanymph

juebrueren said:


> what's the name of the black patent pumps which the model is wearing?
> Thank you in advance




Just answered your question on your other thread

Their called - En Passant

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...kle-strap-pumps/cat20458/303699401/detail.fly


----------



## juebrueren

Seanymph said:


> Just answered your question on your other thread
> 
> Their called - En Passant
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...kle-strap-pumps/cat20458/303699401/detail.fly



Thank you so much.


----------



## Vodkaine

juebrueren said:


> And the blue satin pumps. Love them .but I don't know the name. Does anyone know it?



I know these are a Special Order, probably custom made, by the Atelier in Paris France, I have no idea regarding the name, you can send an MP to the user "MM7" that would be the best way to know


----------



## Vodkaine

urbanglamour said:


> Ooh, no wonder everyone said they were exclusives! And the box said "exclu" too. Sorry for the blonde moment.
> 
> Thank you vodkaine! You have the beat username on tpf



Hehe thank you darling, no worries, it's always nice to help out


----------



## shoesanddogs

I have no idea what style this is...no box with it, and I can't seem to find any mention or picture of a similar shoe!  Can anyone help with any details?  Thanks!!


----------



## nillacobain

juebrueren said:


> And the blue satin pumps. Love them .but I don't know the name. Does anyone know it?


 

I think these were custom made for Dita Von Teese.


----------



## Stilettolover

anyone know these?

and where to buy them  thanks


----------



## nunumgl

Hello Ladies, I'm having a hard time identifying these. Thank you so very much 
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x355/nunumgl/ad0d47e1.jpg


----------



## Chins4

nunumgl said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm having a hard time identifying these. Thank you so very much
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x355/nunumgl/ad0d47e1.jpg


 
These are Greissimo slings


----------



## nunumgl

Chins4 said:


> These are Greissimo slings



Thanks a bunch  ... That is exactly what I thought, but when I googled it, there are really no pics, eBay listings, retail listings....bizarre....any idea why? Every other CL I have googled gets a ton of hits


----------



## Alice1979

shoesanddogs said:


> I have no idea what style this is...no box with it, and I can't seem to find any mention or picture of a similar shoe! Can anyone help with any details? Thanks!!


 
I think they might be Merry-Go-Round.



nunumgl said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm having a hard time identifying these. Thank you so very much
> http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x355/nunumgl/ad0d47e1.jpg


 


Chins4 said:


> These are Greissimo slings


 
These are actually Jenny 150 in Alba metallic leather.


----------



## shoesanddogs

Alice1979 said:


> I think they might be Merry-Go-Round.



OMG I think you're right!  Thanks SO much!!!


----------



## Vodkaine

Is there even such a thing as Greissimo Sling ? I knew about Greissimo mule though..


----------



## r6girl2005

How about these? Sorry for the large picture but I'm copying it over from its http location.


----------



## jenayb

Vodkaine said:


> Is there even such a thing as Greissimo Sling ? I knew about Greissimo mule though..


 
Lol, nope. 

Those were indeed the Jenny 150.  



r6girl2005 said:


> How about these? Sorry for the large picture but I'm copying it over from its http location.


 
Madame Butterfly Pump - 120mm


----------



## r6girl2005

That's what I thought, thanks!



jenaywins said:


> Lol, nope.
> 
> Those were indeed the Jenny 150.
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump - 120mm


----------



## Bleue

Can someone please tell me what style this shoe is so I can figure out if I can wear the size available?

All is says is Patent Pump
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=X0EL0&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=X0EL0

Also, can you clarify the color?  In this pic is looks like a nude/coral - almost metallic to my eye but mainly just not as orange as some coral is.  

Would you think it is the same color as this shoe I found on Ebay in coral?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9af2014&itemid=390294390305&ff4=263602_304652


----------



## laureenthemean

Bleue said:


> Can someone please tell me what style this shoe is so I can figure out if I can wear the size available?
> 
> All is says is Patent Pump
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=X0EL0&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=X0EL0
> 
> Also, can you clarify the color?  In this pic is looks like a nude/coral - almost metallic to my eye but mainly just not as orange as some coral is.
> 
> Would you think it is the same color as this shoe I found on Ebay in coral?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9af2014&itemid=390294390305&ff4=263602_304652



First link doesn't work.


----------



## Bleue

Try this...I hope:
http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/product.jsp?itemId=prod93930051&catId=#wallOffset=15


----------



## Bleue

That link worked for me so let me know.  They are on both NM and BG sites just called Patent Pump and only in coral.  They are peep toe with no platform and 3.5" heel.


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...62909?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e6e2197d

I've never seen these or their like? any ideas?


----------



## Vodkaine

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...62909?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e6e2197d
> 
> I've never seen these or their like? any ideas?



I've never seen these before either !


----------



## hydrohoki

Bleue said:


> That link worked for me so let me know.  They are on both NM and BG sites just called Patent Pump and only in coral.  They are peep toe with no platform and 3.5" heel.



Those are the You You, I love them.  They also come in 100mm heel height.


----------



## airina666

Hi CL angels hope you're all able to help me identify what style and height is this? What other colours do they come in? Can I still get these in this height? Thanks!


----------



## Bleue

hydrohoki said:


> Those are the You You, I love them.  They also come in 100mm heel height.



Thank you so much for helping me!   

Do you also know how that color would be?  Is it a more buttery or nude coral as depicted in the photo or is it the more bright coral seen on the Ebay shoes?  I love the color more on the NM and BG sites but realize colors on websites are deceptive.


----------



## hydrohoki

Bleue said:


> Thank you so much for helping me!
> 
> Do you also know how that color would be?  Is it a more buttery or nude coral as depicted in the photo or is it the more bright coral seen on the Ebay shoes?  I love the color more on the NM and BG sites but realize colors on websites are deceptive.



Unfortunately I don't have anything in coral.  Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Bleue

hydrohoki said:


> Unfortunately I don't have anything in coral.  Hopefully someone else can chime in.



Ok, I hope so.  Thanks again!


----------



## Alice1979

Stilettolover said:


> anyone know these?
> 
> and where to buy them  thanks



Hampton. I have seen them on outnet a while back, perhaps try eBay?


----------



## airina666

airina666 said:


> Hi CL angels hope you're all able to help me identify what style and height is this? What other colours do they come in? Can I still get these in this height? Thanks!



Is this Lucifer Bow 85mm?


----------



## juicyjeans

Ok ladies...I need your help! I love these...but what are they???


----------



## Fashionistavava

what style please?
Thanks. And does it run big or small? Im a 7.5 in piggalles, and a 7 in simples.


----------



## jenayb

airina666 said:


> Hi CL angels hope you're all able to help me identify what style and height is this? What other colours do they come in? Can I still get these in this height? Thanks!



Lucifer Bow 100.

Also comes in beige & black.


----------



## nillacobain

Fashionistavava said:


> what style please?
> Thanks. And does it run big or small? Im a 7.5 in piggalles, and a 7 in simples.


 

Miss Marple I think.


----------



## nunumgl

Alice1979 said:


> I think they might be Merry-Go-Round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are actually Jenny 150 in Alba metallic leather.


 
I googled the name and nothing credible really popped up (only fake CL websites) ...I wonder why


----------



## nunumgl

airina666 said:


> Hi CL angels hope you're all able to help me identify what style and height is this? What other colours do they come in? Can I still get these in this height? Thanks!


 
I believe that is the Lucifer 100...the 85 would look much lower. they also come in red, black, and nude


----------



## nunumgl

jenaywins said:


> Lol, nope.
> 
> Those were indeed the Jenny 150.
> 
> 
> 
> Madame Butterfly Pump - 120mm


 
Any idea why there are really no credible hits when I google Jenny 150? It's the most bizarre thing


----------



## jenayb

nunumgl said:


> Any idea why there are really no credible hits when I google Jenny 150? It's the most bizarre thing



Hmm. Maybe because this style isn't available online....?


----------



## jamidee

http://www.refinestyle.com/christian-louboutin-shoes-pumps-2597-63.html

are these declics?


----------



## jamidee

and do they look like 100mm or 80mm? the heel looks rather short. they are listed as having 4.5 heel but that equals 115mm?


----------



## Belladiva79

I dont have a pic but can someone tell me the name(s) of the louboutin pumps with a square front?


----------



## Vodkaine

nunumgl said:


> Any idea why there are really no credible hits when I google Jenny 150? It's the most bizarre thing



I found some, coming in different height by typing " louboutin jenny 150mm" Also, be assured this is the right name, since this style is featured in the boutiques reports : http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-info-only-no-634840-16.html#post18062108


----------



## Rimishi

is it strass or glitter? :0


----------



## laureenthemean

jamidee said:


> and do they look like 100mm or 80mm? the heel looks rather short. they are listed as having 4.5 heel but that equals 115mm?


These are the Declic 120.  The heel isn't always exactly the height that the name implies, it varies with size.


Belladiva79 said:


> I dont have a pic but can someone tell me the name(s) of the louboutin pumps with a square front?


Could be the Petit Rat or Decollete 328.


Rimishi said:


> is it strass or glitter? :0


It's really hard to say since it's so small and dark, but I'd guess strass?


----------



## Fashionistavava

????What are these?


----------



## nillacobain

Fashionistavava said:


> ????What are these?


 


Marpop.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Please excuse me if if these aren't Louboutin. I found this pic of a Viet model online..the sole looks red but I don't think I've seen this style before


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I would like a better angle but to me those looks like blue acid python lady claude (could be VP also).


----------



## beachgirl13

Can someone please ID LC's shoes?

And does anyone have a link online where to purchase?

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## nillacobain

beachgirl13 said:


> Can someone please ID LC's shoes?
> 
> And does anyone have a link online where to purchase?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time
> View attachment 1372315


 

Sometimes.

They're from a few seasons ago - ebay is your best chance. HTH


----------



## rdgldy

Just scored myself a pair on ebay in silver.  Keep looking, they will turn up.


----------



## Imelda wannabe

If anyone can help me identify this shoe I would be forever greatful! I NEED these for my wedding this fall and can't find them anywhere and hope a name will help me find them! They are similar to the more recent very brode but are not the same (smaller heel, no platform).


----------



## nillacobain

Imelda wannabe said:


> If anyone can help me identify this shoe I would be forever greatful! I NEED these for my wedding this fall and can't find them anywhere and hope a name will help me find them! They are similar to the more recent very brode but are not the same (smaller heel, no platform).


 

Hela 70. As they are an older style ebay is your only chance.


----------



## Luva Pug

Hi ladies, please could you tell me what these are called?
Thank you I'm advance


----------



## onix

Can someone ID this pair and its season?  Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/230597689447


----------



## laureenthemean

Luva Pug said:


> Hi ladies, please could you tell me what these are called?
> Thank you I'm advance


Bruges


onix said:


> Can someone ID this pair and its season?  Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/230597689447


Yoyo 85; not sure what season but I think they are fairly old, '07 maybe?


----------



## Luva Pug

Thank you laureen!!


----------



## Fashionistavava

T strap. silver braided heel, what are they?


----------



## laureenthemean

Fashionistavava said:


> T strap. silver braided heel, what are they?



I don't remember the name of these, but the heels aren't silver, they're off-white.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Are these the Hola Nina please?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5330893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_870wt_698

I'm having a hard time placing this style... it almost looks declic but not really...


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5330893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_870wt_698
> 
> I'm having a hard time placing this style... it almost looks declic but not really...


 

Declic 140 or Miss Clichy ?!? ... it's very hard to tell w/those pics.


----------



## slinky_girl

I saw a pair of georgous slingbacks at NM.  I can't find them anywhere online.  They look have the same cross stitching thread on platform just like the Lady Indiana but the version I saw was a slingback with the same cross stitching on the heel.  They had them in khaki and black and the fabric looked liked it was linen of sort.  

Anyone know what these are called?  I was in a hurry and didn't have to time ask or try them on. 

Here is pic of the Lady Indiana: http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Indiana/501073692,default,pd.html


----------



## ChrisyAM15

slinky_girl said:


> I saw a pair of georgous slingbacks at NM. I can't find them anywhere online. They look have the same cross stitching thread on platform just like the Lady Indiana but the version I saw was a slingback with the same cross stitching on the heel. They had them in khaki and black and the fabric looked liked it was linen of sort.
> 
> Anyone know what these are called? I was in a hurry and didn't have to time ask or try them on.
> 
> Here is pic of the Lady Indiana: http://www.barneys.com/Lady-Indiana/501073692,default,pd.html


 
Maybe these?
http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...uboutin-CL-Z-SLINGINDIANA14-shoes-BEIGE/48730


----------



## slinky_girl

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Maybe these?
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...uboutin-CL-Z-SLINGINDIANA14-shoes-BEIGE/48730


 

YES!!!! Those are them.  I looked for 'indiana slingback' and couldn't find it anywhere.  Thank you so much!!!  Time to find these babies and make them part of my collection.


----------



## araisin

I can't figure out how to post a pic, but I can describe them quite easily...

The pair that I can't seem to find the name of look very smilar to Very Prives, but the platform is not hidden like on the VPs. The platform looks to be about an inch or 1.5 inches high. The major difference I see from the VPs is that the strip of leather that goes across your toes is much narrower on these mystery shoes. Anyone know what they are? And, is the sizing the same for these as for the VPs?

I couldn't find these shoes on the CL site. Any help with naming them would be great. Thanks so much.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ sounds like banana


----------



## araisin

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ sounds like banana


 
I think you might be right!! I just looked at a pic of the Bananas. It could just be the angle of the photo I'm looking at, but the platform looks slightly smaller on the the mystery shoes than the pics of the Bananas. But the narrow strip of leather across the toe is spot on. Was there a style made that looks just like banana, with a hint smaller platform? If not, then they must be Bananas.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Any idea what style these are?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8390849259522668123


----------



## laureenthemean

BoriquaNina said:


> Any idea what style these are?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8390849259522668123



I think these are the Tinata?


----------



## laureenthemean

Fashionistavava said:


> T strap. silver braided heel, what are they?



These are the Peggy.


----------



## BoriquaNina

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are the Tinata?


 
I can't seem to find that style anywhere on the web.


----------



## FlipDiver

BoriquaNina said:


> I can't seem to find that style anywhere on the web.



http://byanyothername.wordpress.com/2006/06/04/havent-posted-one-of-these-in-awhile/

It was the first thing that popped up when I google imaged "Louboutin Tinata"


----------



## laureenthemean

BoriquaNina said:


> I can't seem to find that style anywhere on the web.



They're from 2006, I think, so you'll probably have a hard time.  I am sure they are the Tinata, though.


----------



## BoriquaNina

FlipDiver said:


> http://byanyothername.wordpress.com/2006/06/04/havent-posted-one-of-these-in-awhile/
> 
> It was the first thing that popped up when I google imaged "Louboutin Tinata"


 

I must be blind. Thanks!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

laureenthemean said:


> They're from 2006, I think, so you'll probably have a hard time. I am sure they are the Tinata, though.


 

Spectacular! Thank you so much!


----------



## imelda74

quick question and there may be a forum for this, what does prive, very prive, hyper prive, no prive, and numero prive mean?


----------



## Vodkaine

imelda74 said:


> quick question and there may be a forum for this, what does prive, very prive, hyper prive, no prive, and numero prive mean?



Those are actually the names of the designs. 
Very privé is the mother of them all. Simple classy peep toe, with a platform, no privé = NumerO privé and it's the same design with a slingback, when hyper privé is the Very Privé with an higher platform. 







There was an attempt in a tread to classify all styles and variations but since CL are mostly about variations on a few lasts it turned out to be really hard to make a proper catalogue. Regards.  Here : http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...uboutins-genealogical-tree-thread-575663.html


----------



## mmmoussighi

Any ideas what shoe this is, and when it's from? Does it run TTS?  It's a 35.5, and I'm a 35 in the simples and decolettes that I bought this year.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150588989935&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mmmoussighi

These too, please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...64466?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf6840ff2


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mmmoussighi said:


> Any ideas what shoe this is, and when it's from? Does it run TTS? It's a 35.5, and I'm a 35 in the simples and decolettes that I bought this year.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150588989935&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
These look like the helmut. Condition is questionable.


----------



## Vodkaine

mmmoussighi said:


> These too, please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...64466?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf6840ff2



These look like they could be BIANCA.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Anyone know what these are called?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...64454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a0dbbe26


----------



## nillacobain

KlassicKouture said:


> Anyone know what these are called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...64454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a0dbbe26


 
Passmule 85mm


----------



## imelda74

Are these Decoltissimos?  Im just comparing to the CL website and this was the closest i came. TIA


----------



## Vodkaine

imelda74 said:


> Are these Decoltissimos?  Im just comparing to the CL website and this was the closest i came. TIA



Yep  New decoltissimo


----------



## imelda74

Vodkaine said:


> Yep  New decoltissimo


 
sweet, thanks.  I just bought them.


----------



## rdgldy

look like decoltissimos to me-new decolts are less enlongated.


----------



## imelda74

Just bought these...what style is this?


----------



## laureenthemean

imelda74 said:


> Just bought these...what style is this?



Zeppalace


----------



## mmmoussighi

What style are these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...19348?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4158ad3054


----------



## laureenthemean

mmmoussighi said:


> What style are these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...19348?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4158ad3054



Dickensera


----------



## mmmoussighi

laureenthemean said:


> Dickensera


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## sflores719

Can someone please help me identify these CLs? I think they are part of the Fall 2011 collection


----------



## Vodkaine

sflores719 said:


> Can someone please help me identify these CLs? I think they are part of the Fall 2011 collection



Mhh.. I think These are related to Victoria Beckham


----------



## sflores719

Vodkaine said:


> Mhh.. I think These are related to Victoria Beckham



Thanks


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Originally Posted by Imabeachgirl  
Hi girls,

These were deemed authentic. Now I'm trying to figure out what style they are

Here are some additional pics the seller sent me:
https://picasaweb.google.com/1006624...ej-JLTlNzwiQE#

Item Name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN pink patent pigalle heels 39.5
Item Number: 220769506031
Seller: iwantitnow0688
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT 


Authentic. These are not Pigalles. 
__________________


----------



## laureenthemean

Imabeachgirl said:


> Originally Posted by Imabeachgirl
> Hi girls,
> 
> These were deemed authentic. Now I'm trying to figure out what style they are
> 
> Here are some additional pics the seller sent me:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/1006624...ej-JLTlNzwiQE#
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN pink patent pigalle heels 39.5
> Item Number: 220769506031
> Seller: iwantitnow0688
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> Authentic. These are not Pigalles.
> __________________



You need to re-post the links, you can't just copy and paste.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Darn. I was being lazy. Lol

Here you go:

Item Name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN pink patent pigalle heels 39.5
Item Number: 220769506031
Seller: iwantitnow0688
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220769506031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## imelda74

<<<<----------------what heel height is this?  TIA


----------



## laureenthemean

Imabeachgirl said:


> Darn. I was being lazy. Lol
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Item Name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN pink patent pigalle heels 39.5
> Item Number: 220769506031
> Seller: iwantitnow0688
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220769506031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Not really being picky, it's just that the links don't work when you just copy and paste.  These look like the New Decoltissimo.


imelda74 said:


> <<<<----------------what heel height is this?  TIA



Looks like 85?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

laureenthemean said:


> Not really being picky, it's just that the links don't work when you just copy and paste. These look like the New Decoltissimo.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Strange how they are authentic, but the seller didn't know the style...


----------



## moshi_moshi

Imabeachgirl said:


> laureenthemean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really being picky, it's just that the links don't work when you just copy and paste. These look like the New Decoltissimo.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Strange how they are authentic, but the seller didn't know the style...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think a lot of the time people confuse the two...they look very similar
Click to expand...


----------



## blackbird

I saw these on NAP/The Outnet awhile back, but can't remember the name of these boots:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christain-Loubo...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8646134679128637134

I've been drooling over them! Anyone else remember the name?


----------



## Nolia




----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


>


 
Hyper prive


----------



## erinmiyu

sflores719 said:


> Can someone please help me identify these CLs? I think they are part of the Fall 2011 collection


i think these are actually gianmarco lorenzi (but i could be wrong).


----------



## Koca

Hi guys I saw these beauties on ebay but I don't know what season their from
I'm TTS US 7 I wanted to make sure their the New VP's.


----------



## rdgldy

*Koca*, these are an older pair.


----------



## airina666

Are these Pigalles as stated? The heels looks different.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nicebootsbytheway/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_leopard_Pigalle_38_5_NIB

Thank you.


----------



## jenayb

airina666 said:


> Are these Pigalles as stated? The heels looks different.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nicebootsbytheway/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_leopard_Pigalle_38_5_NIB
> 
> Thank you.



Yes. That is the sculpted heel, as the description states.


----------



## starchild

i have never seen a red pigalle with yellow gold stud.. however i came across this on youtube.. is this an actual CL or an inspired flats? it looks like the real deal though


----------



## laureenthemean

starchild said:


> i have never seen a red pigalle with yellow gold stud.. however i came across this on youtube.. is this an actual CL or an inspired flats? it looks like the real deal though



They might just look yellow because of the lighting.


----------



## araisin

The seller calls these Very Prive. But the platform is not hidden on these. My VPs have a hidden plat. What are these? Thanks. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chist...19688?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf6bee368


----------



## laureenthemean

araisin said:


> The seller calls these Very Prive. But the platform is not hidden on these. My VPs have a hidden plat. What are these? Thanks.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chist...19688?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4cf6bee368



Yolanda


----------



## sflores719

erinmiyu said:


> i think these are actually gianmarco lorenzi (but i could be wrong).


 
Thank you, I will look into them


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys I just bought these can anyone id the style 
Thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290549028251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Hi, I am unsure whether these are new simples or proratas.  Can someone help me out?


----------



## nillacobain

Lifeisgreat said:


> Hi, I am unsure whether these are new simples or proratas. Can someone help me out?


 
Can't really see the heel but they look Proratas to me.


----------



## anika01

Hi Ladies, 

my very first time posting here.. just want to ask you help in identifying this shoe...also, is it a 100mm or 85mm? (pic attached).. 

thanks!!

is it the same as this that i found on saks site (?): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=i_tfliY


----------



## nillacobain

anika01 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> my very first time posting here.. just want to ask you help in identifying this shoe...also, is it a 100mm or 85mm? (pic attached)..
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> is it the same as this that i found on saks site (?): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709417&bmUID=i_tfliY


 
Simple 100mm.


----------



## anika01

thanks!!!
is it the sames as the one in saks website? 



nillacobain said:


> Simple 100mm.


----------



## nillacobain

anika01 said:


> thanks!!!
> is it the sames as the one in saks website?


 

Those are 85mm per Saks Website


----------



## anika01

thanks very much!  



nillacobain said:


> Those are 85mm per Saks Website


----------



## Clooky001

Hey 

What colour MM is this, it's to dark for the taupe or is it?  Thx.


----------



## anika01

Hi, hope u can help me with the name if this listed in yoogis closet.. It says "cross" but i cant seem to find a styled named like that in google...

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-louboutin-cross-flat-wedges-bg.aspx

Also, since im verry new to CL, does this shoe look 'gently worn'? Thanks very much in advance!!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clooky001 said:


> Hey
> 
> What colour MM is this, it's to dark for the taupe or is it?  Thx.



Yes that's the taupe canvas with python heel on KK 

If you like the "lighter" version, there is another non-exotic taupe suede


----------



## Clooky001

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Yes that's the taupe canvas with python heel on KK
> 
> If you like the "lighter" version, there is another non-exotic taupe suede



Thx Cec  I was naughty & also posted in the celeb thread... Thx to karwood i have managed to find ONE pair left in my size, the canvas/python one.  I've seen the suede one at Selfridges but not feeling it, it's more if a sandy colour than taupe.  I'm a happy happy girly


----------



## nillacobain

anika01 said:


> Hi, hope u can help me with the name if this listed in yoogis closet.. It says "cross" but i cant seem to find a styled named like that in google...
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/christian-louboutin-cross-flat-wedges-bg.aspx
> 
> Also, since im verry new to CL, does this shoe look 'gently worn'? Thanks very much in advance!!!!


 
They look like Minimettes wedges.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Clooky001 said:


> Thx Cec  I was naughty & also posted in the celeb thread... Thx to karwood i have managed to find ONE pair left in my size, the canvas/python one.  I've seen the suede one at Selfridges but not feeling it, it's more if a sandy colour than taupe.  I'm a happy happy girly



congrats! I'm happy for you! it's a style that doesn't come by that often!


----------



## nunumgl

Hi folks,

What style is this?

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-so-High-Peep-toe-Platform-Louboutin-heels-36-1-2-/230615547653?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b1c1ff05#ht_2676wt_1141


----------



## sakura

nunumgl said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> What style is this?
> 
> http://http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-so-High-Peep-toe-Platform-Louboutin-heels-36-1-2-/230615547653?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b1c1ff05#ht_2676wt_1141



Very Prive.


----------



## 05_sincere

Can you please tell me what style this is.


----------



## nillacobain

05_sincere said:


> Can you please tell me what style this is.


 
Decollete 868.


----------



## 05_sincere

nillacobain said:


> Decollete 868.



Thanks


----------



## Miss_Q

Can someone please identify these for me? Thanks!


----------



## weaverl8

TIA, are these simples?

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...83983&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5062wt_1189


----------



## nillacobain

weaverl8 said:


> TIA, are these simples?
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...83983&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5062wt_1189


 

I think these are the Mias.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Can anyone identify these T-Straps? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380336912674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

Zoe Bradley said:


> Can anyone identify these T-Straps? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380336912674&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

I think these are called Peggy. Not sure though.


----------



## 05_sincere

Can you please tell me what style this is?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320694763430&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## FlipDiver

05_sincere said:


> Can you please tell me what style this is?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320694763430&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 
Elisa


----------



## 05_sincere

FlipDiver said:


> Elisa



Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## imelda74

Ladies, I have had these authenticated, now i just need to know what style these are...please TIA


----------



## 05_sincere

Can you please tell me what style this is?


----------



## nillacobain

05_sincere said:


> Can you please tell me what style this is?


 
Moira.


----------



## Alice1979

Miss_Q said:


> Can someone please identify these for me? Thanks!



*******



imelda74 said:


> Ladies, I have had these authenticated, now i just need to know what style these are...please TIA



Bonnie


----------



## imelda74

Alice1979 said:


> *******
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie


 
Thank you.


----------



## A.M.Bush

Can someone please tell me what these are

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3968504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_951

Thanks


----------



## Alice1979

A.M.Bush said:


> Can someone please tell me what these are
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3968504&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_951
> 
> Thanks


 
Materna


----------



## nicolevdaar

I just bought these (I am so in love... they are my first)


http://img846.imageshack.us/i/photo2xa.jpg/
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/photo5tqw.jpg/
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/photo4dm.jpg/
http://img851.imageshack.us/i/photo3ws.jpg/

What style are they?

Ow sorry I just saw the label on the box -> they are Very Prive's!


----------



## nillacobain

nicolevdaar said:


> I just bought these (I am so in love... they are my first)
> 
> 
> http://img846.imageshack.us/i/photo2xa.jpg/
> http://img824.imageshack.us/i/photo5tqw.jpg/
> http://img215.imageshack.us/i/photo4dm.jpg/
> http://img851.imageshack.us/i/photo3ws.jpg/
> 
> What style are they?
> 
> Ow sorry I just saw the label on the box -> they are Very Prive's!


 

Very Privee. 

Congrats on your first... I love paillettes VPs!


----------



## mrslykins

Hi. Style name of these slingbacks, please?? TIA!


----------



## Miss_Q

Alice1979 said:


> *******


 
Thank you!!


----------



## A.M.Bush

Alice1979 said:


> Materna




Thank you


----------



## dc419

Can someone please identify these flats?


Thank you.


----------



## marbella8

Hello lovely Loub-Lovers!

I saw a pair of Louboutins on the bay a year or so ago (was on a couple of times), for a super, duper price, in a size 35, and of course, I missed the auction both times, and keep thinking about them, but have never, ever seen them again.  Can you please help id them for me, a name, a photo, etc.

They were black leather, and the base looked a lot like a Simple (probably 85/90mm or 100mm), but across the top of the foot there were I believe 2 straps that went from one side of the foot to the other, but I believe they did not criss-cross like the Tricolo, and they may have been elastic (but not sure).

Oh, how bummed I am I missed them.  They looked like a pair of shoes I bought in Spain years ago, and gave away.... Maybe whoever bought them never uses them and list them on the bay one day

Thanks to everyone for their help in identifying these shoes for me.

Mar


----------



## nillacobain

^Miss Bunny??


----------



## marbella8

No, it was black, but with two black straps across the feet, also in black. Reminded me a lot of flameco-style shoes.  Thanks nilla though!


----------



## nillacobain

marbella8 said:


> No, it was black, but with two black straps across the feet, also in black. Reminded me a lot of flameco-style shoes. Thanks nilla though!


 

Some kind of mary-janes but with two straps? 


ETA: the only mary-jane with a Simple last that I can think of at the moment are the Wallis - but they only have one strap.


----------



## imelda74

Hi ladies, I think I know the answer but i am gonna ask anyway because i am far from an expert...
so which style are these and what is the heel height?

and i am comparing them to these.... 


Thank you ladies.


----------



## marbella8

Nilla- not the Wallis either.  The straps didn't have a button. Also, the straps ma have been fabric elastic I think.  They looked like a simple, but maybe the toe box was a little bit more elongated (I may be a little off, because I had only seen them on the bay. 





nillacobain said:


> Some kind of mary-janes but with two straps?
> 
> 
> ETA: the only mary-jane with a Simple last that I can think of at the moment are the Wallis - but they only have one strap.


----------



## marbella8

Look like Decoltissimo 100 (but looks like 85, I have the 100s, but they also look like an 85)



imelda74 said:


> Hi ladies, I think I know the answer but i am gonna ask anyway because i am far from an expert...
> so which style are these and what is the heel height?
> 
> and i am comparing them to these....
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies.


----------



## imelda74

marbella8 said:


> Look like Decoltissimo 100 (but looks like 85, I have the 100s, but they also look like an 85)


 
Thanks Marbella I thought they were Decolts too.


----------



## imelda74

imelda74 said:


> Thanks Marbella I thought they were Decolts too.


 
are the heels on your decolt 100s as skinny as te heels on the decolt 85s?

the heels in the first 2 pics look sustantially thicker than the heels in the 3rd pic


----------



## surlygirl

not sure where to post this, but thought this thread was the best.

is the last on the lady peep the same as the madame butterfly pump? i've only tried patent and glitter lady peeps and they were super tight and didn't fit my foot well. my madame butterfly pumps fit and look great, but i thought the last was the same on both shoes. does the pleating on the mbp make that much of a difference in the size of the toe box? just curious. any thoughts? thanks!


----------



## SassySarah

surlygirl said:


> not sure where to post this, but thought this thread was the best.
> 
> is the last on the lady peep the same as the madame butterfly pump? i've only tried patent and glitter lady peeps and they were super tight and didn't fit my foot well. my madame butterfly pumps fit and look great, but i thought the last was the same on both shoes. does the pleating on the mbp make that much of a difference in the size of the toe box? just curious. any thoughts? thanks!



I believe they are the same shoe. In both of my LP and MBP I take the same size.


----------



## marbella8

imelda74 said:


> are the heels on your decolt 100s as skinny as te heels on the decolt 85s?
> 
> the heels in the first 2 pics look sustantially thicker than the heels in the 3rd pic



Sorry, I only have one pair of Decoltissimos, and the box states 100mm, but they visually look like an 85mm, I think because the heel is in the middle of the heel of the shoe, as opposed to the very back of the heel of the shoe (KWIM?).

My heel is skinny.


----------



## poppyseed

hey guys, could anyone tell me the name of this style please...they look like decoltissimo, but have the inside cut out line the helmuts, although the shape is slightly different too...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130521205570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

poppyseed said:


> hey guys, could anyone tell me the name of this style please...they look like decoltissimo, but have the inside cut out line the helmuts, although the shape is slightly different too...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130521205570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 

I think these are the Let's go.


----------



## poppyseed

Thanks Nilla!! I would never find the name I think lol, never even heard of it


----------



## nillacobain

poppyseed said:


> Thanks Nilla!! I would never find the name I think lol, never even heard of it


 

You're welcome!


----------



## weaverl8

Could someone please ID these for me. Thank you so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...s&hash=item3367cb4188&clk_rvr_id=232747042359


----------



## MikaelaN

weaverl8 said:


> Could someone please ID these for me. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBO...s&hash=item3367cb4188&clk_rvr_id=232747042359



Banana 140mm


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MikaelaN said:


> Banana 140mm



Could you ID the white booties in your signature please? They are gorgeous


----------



## MikaelaN

LouboutinHottie said:


> Could you ID the white booties in your signature please? They are gorgeous



Aren't they?!  They were produced exclusively for the Marchesa runway and are a slightly tweaked version of the bridget booties.  Both booties feature a white python heel.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

MikaelaN said:


> Aren't they?!  They were produced exclusively for the Marchesa runway and are a slightly tweaked version of the bridget booties.  Both booties feature a white python heel.



 they are absolutely stunning! I wonder who got the booties after worn on the runway...


----------



## Vodkaine

Hey babes ..

Are THESE  Miss clichy pumps or Declic  ? 
Thanks.. 


http://tinyurl.com/4x8kv9u


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ looks like a 140mm declic to me


----------



## Vodkaine

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ looks like a 140mm declic to me



Thanks a lot Naked, you made my day


----------



## fbj3936

Hi All! I am trying to find the name of an older CL boot. It looks very military-ish with buttons going all down the front. I remember seeing it on Neiman's website in white. I would post a picture but I cannot find one. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## 5elle

fbj3936 said:


> Hi All! I am trying to find the name of an older CL boot. It looks very military-ish with buttons going all down the front. I remember seeing it on Neiman's website in white. I would post a picture but I cannot find one. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



Possibly the supra fifre


----------



## bettiney

Hi there.  Thinking of purchasing the pigalle 100mm straight heel at saks.com.  Is this straight heel or curved heel?  
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=i.XAgSJ

Thanks!!


----------



## LavenderIce

bettiney said:


> Hi there.  Thinking of purchasing the pigalle 100mm straight heel at saks.com.  Is this straight heel or curved heel?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=i.XAgSJ
> 
> Thanks!!



Straight.  I don't think I've seen the curved heel Pigalle since '07-'08.


----------



## bettiney

Great!  Thanks lavanderice.


----------



## Luv n bags

Can anyone tell me what this style is? TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270750013947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

tigertrixie said:


> Can anyone tell me what this style is? TIA!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270750013947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

Wallis Zeppa.


----------



## imelda74

Ok these are on page 111 of the May "W" .  The "back story" just says "Christian Louboutins" but does not tell the style. Help.  these are super cute.


----------



## nillacobain

^Can you post a pic?


----------



## shaggy360

I know these are Pigalle Platos..but what is the official Christian Louboutin color?

http://investigation.discovery.com/videos/behind-mansion-walls-all-new-series-june-6th.html


----------



## karwood

shaggy360 said:


> I know these are Pigalle Platos..but what is the official Christian Louboutin color?
> 
> http://investigation.discovery.com/videos/behind-mansion-walls-all-new-series-june-6th.html



nude glitter


----------



## shaggy360

karwood said:


> nude glitter


 
Thank you!


----------



## Nolia

Sooo .. are these Jenny's or Greissimos?  And what's the difference?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


----------



## jenayb

Nolia said:


> Sooo .. are these Jenny's or Greissimos? And what's the difference?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731


 
Jenny.

*Carlinha* posted all the differences along with pics somewhere. Gah where is her post... ush:


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> Sooo .. are these Jenny's or Greissimos?  And what's the difference?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat5130731





jenaywins said:


> Jenny.
> 
> *Carlinha* posted all the differences along with pics somewhere. Gah where is her post... ush:



Post #236 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...011-12-collection-669511-16.html#post18825461


----------



## Nolia

jenaywins said:


> Jenny.
> 
> *Carlinha* posted all the differences along with pics somewhere. Gah where is her post... ush:





FlipDiver said:


> Post #236
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...011-12-collection-669511-16.html#post18825461



Thanks so much!! I'm thinking I like the Jenny pumps more!


----------



## heks

*Somebody know the name of this CL*?

The first pair beige/brown color: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/20651410150235706075873.jpg/
Second pair blue color: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/20651410150235706060873.jpg/


----------



## cts900

^^The first is the Miss Marple (in tobacco).  I don't know about the second.


----------



## Vodkaine

hello babes
- Could those be Matador? 

- I'm actually also  looking for the same of the python/color.. It looks like a kind of an Acid blue though I know it's not some. It's the first time I see that very snakeskin/color 

Thanks in advance


----------



## imelda74

nillacobain said:


> ^Can you post a pic?


 
I will try but I have to tell you the background is crazy thats probably why i cant tell.  Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## nillacobain

Vodkaine said:


> hello babes
> - Could those be Matador?
> 
> - I'm actually also looking for the same of the python/color.. It looks like a kind of an Acid blue though I know it's not some. It's the first time I see that very snakeskin/color
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

Matador is right.


----------



## 05_sincere

Can you please tell me what prive this is?


----------



## laureenthemean

Vodkaine said:


> hello babes
> - Could those be Matador?
> 
> - I'm actually also  looking for the same of the python/color.. It looks like a kind of an Acid blue though I know it's not some. It's the first time I see that very snakeskin/color
> 
> Thanks in advance


These look like the Tout Rond to me.


----------



## Vodkaine

laureenthemean said:


> These look like the Tout Rond to me.



Indeed, laureen thanks ! Do you have a clue about the snakeskin ? 

regards


----------



## Vodkaine

05_sincere said:


> Can you please tell me what prive this is?



Very Prive 120 I guess


----------



## lulublue717

Can someone ID this ?? TIA


----------



## Alice1979

lulublue717 said:


> Can someone ID this ?? TIA


 
Mimini


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Can someone ID this because I've never seen hairy shoes before...!


----------



## 0ohlala

http://shoespace.tumblr.com/post/5215175328
Do any of you ladies know this style and if it still available?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

0ohlala said:


> http://shoespace.tumblr.com/post/5215175328
> Do any of you ladies know this style and if it still available?


 
IMO that is not Louboutin.


----------



## .pursefiend.

my friend posted these on facebook (her page not the ones everyone is being tagged in lol) anyone know the name and specifics of these? (season, price) Thank you so much!


----------



## poppyseed

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170646290730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Anyone know what are these called please?


----------



## Chloehollywood

Hi, Everyone 
I am new to this forum...I am about to get my first pair of Christian Louboutin and I need some experts just like you to help me , I wanted to know if someone could give me the name and what the cost of these shoes was 
Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## Nolia

Old style?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...men_s_Shoes&hash=item19c5d20b8a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## nillacobain

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Can someone ID this because I've never seen hairy shoes before...!


 

They are Yoyo Zeppas. I don't know the official name... but since the seller has the box I would ask them.


----------



## nillacobain

Chloehollywood said:


> Hi, Everyone
> I am new to this forum...I am about to get my first pair of Christian Louboutin and I need some experts just like you to help me , I wanted to know if someone could give me the name and what the cost of these shoes was
> Merci Beaucoup.


 
Lady Lynch - anthracite glitter I guess.


----------



## Chloehollywood

nillacobain said:


> Lady Lynch - anthracite glitter I guess.




Thank you  very much  Any idea how much it was sold? because I am going to pay $560 for them don't know if it is a good price lol.


----------



## nillacobain

Chloehollywood said:


> Thank you very much  Any idea how much it was sold? because I am going to pay $560 for them don't know if it is a good price lol.


 

I think they were 595$... not sure though.


----------



## medusagirl

does anyone know what these are called? tia.


----------



## hannahf

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290567383658&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123


Hi I'd really like to know the style name of these to see if the sizing is true to size or one size up. Also are they even genunine?
 Ive never seen this style before 

Thanks


----------



## poppyseed

poppyseed said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170646290730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Anyone know what are these called please?


 

Any ideas ladies?


----------



## laureenthemean

poppyseed said:


> Any ideas ladies?



I think these are the Lady Zeppa.


----------



## 05_sincere

Does anyone know the same of this boot


----------



## FlipDiver

05_sincere said:


> Does anyone know the same of this boot



*Lastic*!  I have it in black.  I've never seen that colorway before


----------



## 05_sincere

FlipDiver said:


> *Lastic*!  I have it in black.  I've never seen that colorway before



Thanks FlipDiver I will have to request more photos for authenticity.
If anyone else has seen this colorway please let me know it is TDF.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

05_sincere said:


> Thanks FlipDiver I will have to request more photos for authenticity.
> If anyone else has seen this colorway please let me know it is TDF.


 
That colorway is gorgeous. I've always loved the lastic bootie! From that photo they look authentic to me.


----------



## 05_sincere

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> That colorway is gorgeous. I've always loved the lastic bootie! From that photo they look authentic to me.



Thanks Nakedmosher these are in transit to me modeling pictures.


----------



## inget

Fantastic!


----------



## KoutureKitty

Hi ladies,

I haven't been around in a while, but I am on the hunt for wedding shoes! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/330571609715?ru...09715&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1

Does anyone know what style these are? I have seen similar styles - Bow T Dorcet and Very Noeud, but not these. 

Thanks!


----------



## erinmiyu

^^pour monsieur


----------



## KoutureKitty

^^

Thank You!


----------



## cutiepiescloset

These are my sister's shoes but she threw the box away and does not remember the name. I would love to take these from her but they are not my size. Anyone know???


----------



## SassySarah

^^  I believe they are Fernandos from S/S 10


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies,

Wondering if you can identify these suede boots with kitten heel? Many thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...L82ggUA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ariel1987

hi there, loub specialists, I am looking to identify a shoe I saw in a magazine (of course I dont have the picture ) .  it looks like a high simple and has about 4-5 straps in the front, sort of mary-jane like, but they go up to the ankle almost.  Does anyone know what I am talking about?  Apologies for bad description and TIA.  I think its FW10 shoe


----------



## erinmiyu

ariel1987 said:


> hi there, loub specialists, I am looking to identify a shoe I saw in a magazine (of course I dont have the picture ) .  it looks like a high simple and has about 4-5 straps in the front, sort of mary-jane like, but they go up to the ankle almost.  Does anyone know what I am talking about?  Apologies for bad description and TIA.  I think its FW10 shoe



sounds like the lillian.


----------



## cutiepiescloset

SassySarah said:


> ^^  I believe they are Fernandos from S/S 10



Thank you!


----------



## ariel1987

erinmiyu said:


> sounds like the lillian.



yes it is!  you are the best, I knew I came to the right place!  thank you very much


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-christian-l...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item27bb94df68#ht_500wt_949

What style is this? Thanks!!


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-christian-l...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item27bb94df68#ht_500wt_949
> 
> What style is this? Thanks!!


 

Style is No Barre.


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:


> Style is No Barre.



thanks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jamidee said:


> thanks!!



I don't believe these are authentic though in case you're interested in this particular auction.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Hi, can someone please tell me the name of these shoes?


----------



## nillacobain

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me the name of these shoes?


 
Batik python ... Hyper Prives?


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

nillacobain said:


> Batik python ... Hyper Prives?


 

Thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ I think it might be lady peep. I remember seeing a picture somewhere that she got them as a gift and I remember it being a lady peep. I'm not 100% sure on that though.


----------



## jpg0150

Please let me know the name of these if you would? Thanks!!


----------



## nillacobain

jpg0150 said:


> Please let me know the name of these if you would? Thanks!!


 
They look like Ernestas.


----------



## laureenthemean

jpg0150 said:


> Please let me know the name of these if you would? Thanks!!



Ernesta 120


----------



## laleeza

Not really an ID question, but is there a closed-toe version of the altadama?
Or, if not, what do you think would be the closest to it?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## jpg0150

nillacobain said:


> They look like Ernestas.


 
Thank you!


----------



## jpg0150

laureenthemean said:


> Ernesta 120


 
Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

laleeza said:


> Not really an ID question, but is there a closed-toe version of the altadama?
> Or, if not, what do you think would be the closest to it?
> Thanks ladies!



Alti Pump


----------



## laleeza

laureenthemean said:


> Alti Pump



Aha! Thank you


----------



## LouboutinHottie

fbj3936 said:


> Hi All! I am trying to find the name of an older CL boot. It looks very military-ish with buttons going all down the front. I remember seeing it on Neiman's website in white. I would post a picture but I cannot find one. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



If it's a bootie, it's probably the Loubout

But if it's a above the knee boot them, like 5elle said, supra fifre.


----------



## SassySarah

Any ideas?  Do these run like Helmuts?


----------



## laureenthemean

SassySarah said:


> Any ideas?  Do these run like Helmuts?



I forgot the name of these but have you had them authenticated yet?


----------



## SassySarah

laureenthemean said:


> I forgot the name of these but have you had them authenticated yet?



They are at a local consignment shop I haven't seen them in person yet. I may swing by and see. Do you think they look off?


----------



## Alice1979

SassySarah said:


> Any ideas? Do these run like Helmuts?


 
They're called Pegote.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item20ba15948a#ht_500wt_1079

any idea?


----------



## laureenthemean

SassySarah said:


> They are at a local consignment shop I haven't seen them in person yet. I may swing by and see. Do you think they look off?



It would help if you could get some more pictures and post in the authentication thread.


----------



## nillacobain

LouboutinHottie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item20ba15948a#ht_500wt_1079
> 
> any idea?


 

Mae Zeppa


----------



## LouboutinHottie

nillacobain said:


> Mae Zeppa



Thanks Nilla


----------



## bobolo

Anyone know what these are called ???


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi ladies sorry I do not have a pic, but I tried on a pair of booties the other week and it's been killing me about the name. It came in black and camel nappa leather it looked like, it had a bibi heel, probably 120mm no platform, it went up to your mid-calf and it buttoned up in the back, you could undo some buttons and it would flare out in the back, I know sorry it's confusing I'll try look for a pic I swear I saw it here but i missed it this time around.


----------



## sflores719

I found these CL's in the June/July 2011 issue of Harper's Bazaar, would anyone know the name? I'm absolutely in love with them.


----------



## nillacobain

sflores719 said:


> I found these CL's in the June/July 2011 issue of Harper's Bazaar, would anyone know the name? I'm absolutely in love with them.


 

Trotitella - from Fall 2011 collection.


----------



## sflores719

nillacobain said:


> Trotitella - from Fall 2011 collection.


 
Thank you sooooo much!!!!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Okay, I saw these beauties, and became very interested in ANY info that is available. I was wondering what's the style, release year and season (sadly, I believe that they are Fall 2010) , price, largest size, AND if you think that they are still available? ANY help would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## mostglamorous

Need your help to identify these shoes! TIA! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_801wt_1141


----------



## eve415

Can anyone please tell me what the name of this style is? Thank You


----------



## immashoesaddict

eve415 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what the name of this style is? Thank You


 
yoyo zeppa , black kid / black nappa


----------



## mostglamorous

I've got another style to identify - tia!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_863wt_1141


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mostglamorous said:


> I've got another style to identify - tia!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_863wt_1141


 
Fetchia!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Does anyone know what these are called?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...42&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123#ht_989wt_922

I missed out on them, now got a second chance but want to research sizing a bit more. :shame: thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Does anyone know what these are called?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...42&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123#ht_989wt_922
> 
> I missed out on them, now got a second chance but want to research sizing a bit more. :shame: thank you!


 
Looks like a 100mm yoyo w/ sculpted heel.

I'm a US 8.5 and got a 39.5 in this style. It's comfy. I probably could have gotten a 39 and stretched it a bit but I don't have the patience for that. HTH.


----------



## Heartlock

Hi everyone! 

Can anyone identify this style for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...081571&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_914wt_890

Thank you very much!


----------



## jenayb

Heartlock said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can anyone identify this style for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...081571&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_914wt_890
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
Link doesn't work or listing has been removed.


----------



## Heartlock

Oh yes i see it! 

Here is the new one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...081571&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_914wt_890


--> Really strange, it is the same link but it does work now, and it is still on my ebay page..ush:


----------



## nillacobain

Heartlock said:


> Oh yes i see it!
> 
> Here is the new one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...081571&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_914wt_890
> 
> 
> --> Really strange, it is the same link but it does work now, and it is still on my ebay page..ush:


 

Soms1.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Looks like a 100mm yoyo w/ sculpted heel.
> 
> I'm a US 8.5 and got a 39.5 in this style. It's comfy. I probably could have gotten a 39 and stretched it a bit but I don't have the patience for that. HTH.



Thank you! I usually wear a size 40.5/41 but have rather wide feet.  So let's Hope they'll work out for me. I got a decent deal I think (200$) so I decided to take the chance sizewise.


----------



## agalarowicz

could i gets some help with these? thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oZJORkA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## indypup

^Decollete


----------



## agalarowicz

indypup said:


> ^Decollete


thank you!


----------



## MDM

I completely forgot what these are called:


----------



## SassySarah

^^ The ones with the studs is something like Marale, to the right is Denis.


----------



## MDM

SassySarah said:


> ^^ The ones with the studs *is something like* Marale, to the right is Denis.



Thank you, Sarah.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

MDM said:


> I completely forgot what these are called:



Wow which Saks is this ? I can't believe the Canon 140 went on sale, where you are !


----------



## MDM

Michelleka2 said:


> Wow which Saks is this ? I can't believe the Canon 140 went on sale, where you are !



They did!  But of course, none in my size.  It's the one at Beverly Hills.


----------



## heelsonio

Sorry for the horrible blackberry camera quality,

Can someone ID these for me please? Will post better pics with them on later


----------



## nillacobain

heelsonio said:


> Sorry for the horrible blackberry camera quality,
> 
> Can someone ID these for me please? Will post better pics with them on later


 
Black glitter Lady Peep with red tip.


----------



## gymangel812

what are these?


----------



## FlipDiver

gymangel812 said:


> what are these?



Miss Cristo?


----------



## NANI1972

gymangel812 said:


> what are these?


 


FlipDiver said:


> Miss Cristo?


 Yup Miss Cristo.


----------



## poptarts

May I ask for the style name and price (if available) of these please? (FW2011, is that croc I see?) TIA


----------



## nillacobain

poptarts said:


> May I ask for the style name and price (if available) of these please? (FW2011, is that croc I see?) TIA


 
Tootsie Booty - I think it's snakeskin.


----------



## urseberry

Saw these in Barney's picasa album and fell in love. What are they called? All I know is that they retail for $795. Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

urseberry said:


> Saw these in Barney's picasa album and fell in love. What are they called? All I know is that they retail for $795. Thanks!


 
Lavelliere


----------



## poptarts

nillacobain said:


> Tootsie Booty - I think it's snakeskin.



Thanks so much! Would you happen to know if they are a boutique exclusive? I asked NM and Saks, doesn't look like either store bought it. TIA


----------



## FlipDiver

Lavalliere is on NM.com and saks.com.  NM has indigo, Saks has black and camel for preorder.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...uboutin%26_requestid%3D53327%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...RTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=j2YKocx


----------



## jamidee

I'm not sure of the style?


----------



## sakura23

jamidee said:


> I'm not sure of the style?



This is the decolette


----------



## BoriquaNina

Could you please tell me what style these two are?

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...025684&Signature=VFgmOhs5QWAmHmTc7Fq7l3Y5KMU=

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PmOQvhL4eyQ/TgYdgDEUj0I/AAAAAAAAAXE/g6QVIET0GI0/s1600/003.JPG


----------



## jenayb

BoriquaNina said:


> Could you please tell me what style these two are?
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...025684&Signature=VFgmOhs5QWAmHmTc7Fq7l3Y5KMU=
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PmOQvhL4eyQ/TgYdgDEUj0I/AAAAAAAAAXE/g6QVIET0GI0/s1600/003.JPG



The first link doesn't work, and I'm not so sure the second pair are Louboutins...?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Sorry about the link. They are the black strassed ones.
http://www.google.com/gwt/x?client=.../twitpic.com/33ozsf&ei=RYUGTv3AGZPgxQWG2-WJBA

The second pair were sent to me by a customer. I hope for her sake they're authentic. 



jenaywins said:


> The first link doesn't work, and I'm not so sure the second pair are Louboutins...?


----------



## jenayb

BoriquaNina said:


> Sorry about the link. They are the black strassed ones.
> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?client=.../twitpic.com/33ozsf&ei=RYUGTv3AGZPgxQWG2-WJBA
> 
> The second pair were sent to me by a customer. I hope for her sake they're authentic.



The second pair could be something SUPER vintage I guess?


----------



## nillacobain

jenaywins said:


> The second pair could be something *SUPER vintage *I guess?


 

I agree... I guess they're good but you might want to post more pics in the Auth these CLs thread.


----------



## Alice1979

BoriquaNina said:


> Sorry about the link. They are the black strassed ones.
> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?client=.../twitpic.com/33ozsf&ei=RYUGTv3AGZPgxQWG2-WJBA
> 
> The second pair were sent to me by a customer. I hope for her sake they're authentic.



The black strass ones are called Pindera.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Alice1979 said:


> The black strass ones are called Pindera.


 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

Hi ladies!

Anybody know the name of this style? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707163729&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Many thanks

Bel


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MrsHearnie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Anybody know the name of this style? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707163729&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Bel


 
Lapono!


----------



## MrsHearnie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Lapono!



Yay!! Thanks xx


----------



## MrsHearnie

One more please. What style are these?

Many thanks

Bel


----------



## aoqtpi

MrsHearnie said:


> One more please. What style are these?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Bel
> 
> View attachment 1435895



These look like Declics to me but a profile pic would help.


----------



## babyphoenix

Please help me identify these!  
And what the retail is, thank you!!


----------



## MrsHearnie

aoqtpi said:


> These look like Declics to me but a profile pic would help.


 
here's a link to the ebay listing with more pics!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707162544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nillacobain

babyphoenix said:


> Please help me identify these!
> And what the retail is, thank you!!


 

Miranda Dorcet.


----------



## nillacobain

MrsHearnie said:


> here's a link to the ebay listing with more pics!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110707162544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 

Declic 140


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Black-Patent-...68949?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45fb74a495

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nillacobain

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Black-Patent-...68949?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45fb74a495
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 

Style is Feticha. Please make sure you ask for more pics and have them authenticated before bidding.


----------



## mostglamorous

Reposting...pls help me identify this style. TIA 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...286097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_801wt_1141


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

mostglamorous said:


> Reposting...pls help me identify this style. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...286097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_801wt_1141


 
I don't know but it looks like there is a tag on the box. Maybe message the seller to inquire?


----------



## karwood

mostglamorous said:


> Reposting...pls help me identify this style. TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...286097&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_801wt_1141



This style is called _*Masai*_


----------



## legaldiva

Random: did the Eugenie come in white satin?  I thought not.  Please advise.  TIA!


----------



## laureenthemean

legaldiva said:


> Random: did the Eugenie come in white satin?  I thought not.  Please advise.  TIA!



Yes they did.


----------



## mostglamorous

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't know but it looks like there is a tag on the box. Maybe message the seller to inquire?



I had already tried that...the box shown in the pic didn't belong to the shoes listed. Thx anyway!


----------



## mostglamorous

karwood said:


> This style is called _*Masai*_



YAY!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Could someone please identify these?
Are they a version of the Rosella or???


----------



## mile2424

Can someone please help me identify this style and color scheme?
http://miletichphotography.zenfolio.com/img/v21/p533623362-4.jpg


----------



## karwood

BoriquaNina said:


> Could someone please identify these?
> Are they a version of the Rosella or???



_Babouche_


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you so much!



karwood said:


> _Babouche_


----------



## karwood

mile2424 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this style and color scheme?
> http://miletichphotography.zenfolio.com/img/v21/p533623362-4.jpg



This style is called _Bikiki_. I think they were called  the black and white houndstooth print ponyhair


----------



## classicxchic

I'm not sure if anyone has asked about these yet, but I've been dying to know!
Blake Lively in Glamour Magazine:
http://images3.chictopia.com/photos/TMaraxo/6478446558/nude-christian-louboutin-pumps_400.jpg


----------



## classicxchic

I'm not sure if anyone has asked about these yet, but I've been dying to know!
Blake Lively in Glamour Magazine:
images3.chictopia.com/photos/TMaraxo/6478446558/nude-christian-louboutin-pumps_400.jpg


----------



## classicxchic

delete - double post


----------



## Vodkaine

classicxchic said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has asked about these yet, but I've been dying to know!
> Blake Lively in Glamour Magazine:
> http://images3.chictopia.com/photos/TMaraxo/6478446558/nude-christian-louboutin-pumps_400.jpg


Crocodile DAFFODILE


----------



## AEGIS

classicxchic said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has asked about these yet, but I've been dying to know!
> Blake Lively in Glamour Magazine:
> http://images3.chictopia.com/photos/TMaraxo/6478446558/nude-christian-louboutin-pumps_400.jpg




unfortunately they will not be made for the public to buy


----------



## fbj3936

Hi All, 

Just got these and there is a sticker covering the name. Does anyone know what these are? I can make out "Royal Blue" and can tell you they are suede.


----------



## AEGIS

^i think that style is miss box


----------



## fbj3936

AEGIS said:


> ^i think that style is miss box



Thank you so much! That's it!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

fbj3936 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got these and there is a sticker covering the name. Does anyone know what these are? I can make out "Royal Blue" and can tell you they are suede.


 
I think these are the suede peanut wedges


----------



## karwood

fbj3936 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got these and there is a sticker covering the name. Does anyone know what these are? I can make out "Royal Blue" and can tell you they are suede.




*ChrisyAM15* is correct, these wedges are called _ Peanut_.


----------



## classicxchic

AEGIS said:


> unfortunately they will not be made for the public to buy



ugh, that just broke my heart.


----------



## fbj3936

karwood said:


> *ChrisyAM15* is correct, these wedges are called _ Peanut_.



Thank you very much. It drives me nuts to not know the names. Now i have to go write it on the box lid.


----------



## BijouBleu

What's the name of this flat? I know it's not candy and it's driving me bonkers not knowing!


----------



## moshi_moshi

BijouBleu said:


> What's the name of this flat? I know it's not candy and it's driving me bonkers not knowing!



Siouxsie Flat.... i believe they were an Asia exclusive

love them!!  i am always hoping a pair pops up on the bay


----------



## BijouBleu

Thanks *moshi_moshi*!! I just picked them up on the bay, hope the sizing works, I didn't have much to go on 



moshi_moshi said:


> Siouxsie Flat.... i believe they were an Asia exclusive
> 
> love them!!  i am always hoping a pair pops up on the bay


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone know what style these are? They're satin. TIA!


----------



## mizsunshyne

faith_ann said:


> Does anyone know what style these are? They're satin. TIA!



Ballerina
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...os-of-your-flats-here-396346.html#post9365664
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/shoes/flats/ballerina-flat.html


----------



## beagly911

Ok, question from a newbie, what are these?  listing says they are 2" so that makes them about a 60 mm, I haven't been able to find a thing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Never-Worn-Chri...s&hash=item4aacbe8671&clk_rvr_id=247638860500

TIA!!


----------



## rdgldy

beagly911 said:


> Ok, question from a newbie, what are these?  listing says they are 2" so that makes them about a 60 mm, I haven't been able to find a thing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Never-Worn-Chri...s&hash=item4aacbe8671&clk_rvr_id=247638860500
> 
> TIA!!


They look like decoltissimos (old ones) and they run pretty big.


----------



## beagly911

rdgldy said:


> They look like decoltissimos (old ones) and they run pretty big.


 
Thanks, I thought thats what they looked like but wasn't sure, I usually wear a 40 so hopefully they will work!!!


----------



## peppamint

Did the Greissimo/Lady Gres knotted front style ever come in a slingback? (aka was there ever a slingback with the "Gres"-type knotted front?)

Thanks!


----------



## voilasabine

Hi!!!

Would really need ur help to tell me the name of the style please
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280702759949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

TIA!!!


----------



## nillacobain

peppamint said:


> Did the Greissimo/Lady Gres knotted front style ever come in a slingback? (aka was there ever a slingback with the "Gres"-type knotted front?)
> 
> Thanks!


 

Jenny - but they are 150mm


----------



## nillacobain

voilasabine said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Would really need ur help to tell me the name of the style please
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280702759949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!


 

I thought they were the Mae Zeppa but the Mae Zeppas have buckles (instead of that button on the ankle strap).


----------



## voilasabine

nillacobain said:


> I thought they were the Mae Zeppa but the Mae Zeppas have buckles (instead of that button on the ankle strap).



haha yep! the button is what made me wonder. I guess it still remains a mystery


----------



## JustWantToPeek

hi what is this style called ?


----------



## peppamint

nillacobain said:


> Jenny - but they are 150mm



Thanks!


----------



## sillywahine

Hi ladies! Can you help me ID this pair?


----------



## sakura23

sillywahine said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help me ID this pair?



I think these are called the miss tack


----------



## sillywahine

sakura23 said:


> I think these are called the miss tack



AHH thank you so much Sakura!


----------



## Alice1979

JustWantToPeek said:


> hi what is this style called ?


 
Mikamia.


----------



## laureenthemean

voilasabine said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Would really need ur help to tell me the name of the style please
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280702759949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!


Can't remember the name but these look like a vintage style, not a new one.


----------



## PeepToe

I know this is such a common style but I cant remember what it is!


----------



## laureenthemean

PeepToe said:


> I know this is such a common style but I cant remember what it is!



Decollete


----------



## cts900

hello ladies....I know these are the Miss Gres Zeppa but can anyone identify the material? TIA! 






pic courtesy of bonanza


----------



## rdgldy

Hard to tell from the pictures-is it leather or fabric?  Maybe laminata (leather).


----------



## cts900

^^I thought the same thing!  But it is fabric.  Metallic jute, maybe?


----------



## laureenthemean

cts900 said:


> hello ladies....I know these are the Miss Gres Zeppa but can anyone identify the material? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic courtesy of bonanza



It looks like satin to me.


----------



## AEGIS

this is like the Pampas's cousin....but idk what it is called? also was it on sale this past season?

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...20-peep-toe-pumps/SEARCH/315122901/detail.fly


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> this is like the Pampas's cousin....but idk what it is called? also was it on sale this past season?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...20-peep-toe-pumps/SEARCH/315122901/detail.fly


 
Pampas 120


----------



## cts900

laureenthemean said:


> It looks like satin to me.



I am so glad I asked.  I cannot do satin.  Thanks so much, *laureen *:kiss:.


----------



## Dessye

peppamint said:


> Did the Greissimo/Lady Gres knotted front style ever come in a slingback? (aka was there ever a slingback with the "Gres"-type knotted front?)
> 
> Thanks!


 
Nilla is right.  There never was a slingback version of the Greissimo 140 or Lady Gres.  There was an ankle strap version of the Greissimo called the Greissimo mule 140.


----------



## Dessye

voilasabine said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Would really need ur help to tell me the name of the style please
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280702759949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!


 
It's called something like Saxtrina?  Can't remember exactly.


----------



## peppamint

Dessye said:


> Nilla is right.  There never was a slingback version of the Greissimo 140 or Lady Gres.  There was an ankle strap version of the Greissimo called the Greissimo mule 140.



Thanks!


----------



## eldebrang

Can you tell me if these are CL? If not what they are...


----------



## Vodkaine

eldebrang said:


> Can you tell me if these are CL? If not what they are...



These are not Louboutin


----------



## eldebrang

Vodkaine said:


> These are not Louboutin



Do you know what they are?


----------



## laureenthemean

eldebrang said:


> Do you know what they are?



You should post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html


----------



## eldebrang

laureenthemean said:


> You should post here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/who-makes-these-id-these-shoes-please-563326.html



Upss sorry ladies  I posted them on the right thread!!!


----------



## AEGIS

nillacobain said:


> Pampas 120




lol well duh, silly me.  thanks nillacobain!


----------



## bec_h_med

peppamint said:


> Did the Greissimo/Lady Gres knotted front style ever come in a slingback? (aka was there ever a slingback with the "Gres"-type knotted front?)
> 
> Thanks!



Jenny has a knotted front and a slingback.... no platform.


----------



## jenayb

bec_h_med said:


> Jenny has a knotted front and a slingback.... no platform.


 
There is a 120mm Jenny with no platform, but there is also a 150mm Jenny that does have a platform.


----------



## peppamint

bec_h_med said:


> Jenny has a knotted front and a slingback.... no platform.



Thanks Bec & Jenay!

(Dessye actually helped me figure out this one in a different thread . The style I was thinking of was Miss Gres, if anyone was wondering for future reference.)


----------



## juicyjeans

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270789975715&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT

What type of snake is this? Whip Snake maybe? Thanks!


----------



## sakura

juicyjeans said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270789975715&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT
> 
> What type of snake is this? Whip Snake maybe? Thanks!



Yes, it is.


----------



## juicyjeans

sakura said:


> Yes, it is.


 
Thank you *sakura *


----------



## l.a_girl19

Does anyone know what the style name is for Carrie Bradshaw's "Hello Lover" Louboutins? Does anyone have them? So pretty


----------



## Alice1979

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know what the style name is for Carrie Bradshaw's "Hello Lover" Louboutins? Does anyone have them? So pretty



I think the style is called Sharon. I have seen blk Sharons on here but not pink.


----------



## mjpang

Hi there,

Can anyone identify the name of these for me?

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know what the style name is for Carrie Bradshaw's "Hello Lover" Louboutins? Does anyone have them? So pretty


I think these are the Cascade?


mjpang said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone identify the name of these for me?
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like a Simple 100.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

l.a_girl19 said:


> Does anyone know what the style name is for Carrie Bradshaw's "Hello Lover" Louboutins? Does anyone have them? So pretty


 


laureenthemean said:


> I think these are the Cascade?


 
I believe Laureen is right. I did a search and found these threads:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-pair-of-louboutens-what-are-they-319065.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/c-l-confidential-407675-4.html#post9653279


----------



## l.a_girl19

Thank you *Alice, laureen and Chrisy*!!! They are so beautiful. I wish they would pop up on ebay!!


----------



## foxgal

Hi all CL experts - hoping you can help me. I'm going to look at a pair of CL's from a private seller in my town. I've posted in the authentication thread, but know they won't be able to tell from the few pics the seller posted. But if anyone could tell me if CL ever made this style...that would be really helpful. Mucho TIA!


----------



## tulips0214

Hi..can anyone identify the name of these shoes: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562193767&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PetitColibri

foxgal said:


> Hi all CL experts - hoping you can help me. I'm going to look at a pair of CL's from a private seller in my town. I've posted in the authentication thread, but know they won't be able to tell from the few pics the seller posted. But if anyone could tell me if CL ever made this style...that would be really helpful. Mucho TIA!



these look like FAKE "no barre"


----------



## foxgal

PetitColibri said:


> these look like FAKE "no barre"


 
Thank you so much - I suspected that!


----------



## mjpang

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are the Cascade?
> 
> 
> Looks like a Simple 100.



Thanks so much!


----------



## laureenthemean

tulips0214 said:


> Hi..can anyone identify the name of these shoes:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562193767&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



*******


----------



## hazel06

did they ever release these shoes? how much whats the name for them?
or were they only made for kim kardashian
http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/tag/spiked-heels/


----------



## ChrisyAM15

hazel06 said:


> did they ever release these shoes? how much whats the name for them?
> or were they only made for kim kardashian
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com/tag/spiked-heels/


 
These are the Silver Very Mix 150, from Fall/Winter 2010.
Their price was $3695.
And no these weren't only made for Kim K.
HTH.


----------



## Alice1979

voilasabine said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Would really need ur help to tell me the name of the style please
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280702759949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> TIA!!!


 


laureenthemean said:


> Can't remember the name but these look like a vintage style, not a new one.


 
They're called Nantucket.


----------



## chloe speaks

Going to Do It Myself Strass these. Can anyone tell me if these are the YoYo 85 from the pics? (that's how they look to me) The seller states that they arev 4" (which I believe is more like 100) but as they come without box...how would you measure these?















*sorry about the big pics *


----------



## avcbob

My wife was offered these shoes by a friend of a friend, but we're not sure of the style.  Maybe 'New Simples' we're thinking?? I can post more pictures if necessary.  Bob


----------



## aoqtpi

chloe speaks said:


> Going to Do It Myself Strass these. Can anyone tell me if these are the YoYo 85 from the pics? (that's how they look to me) The seller states that they arev 4" (which I believe is more like 100) but as they come without box...how would you measure these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry about the big pics *



Look like Yoyos to me! I believe people measure from the floor to the middle of the heel.


----------



## PetitColibri

avcbob said:


> My wife was offered these shoes by a friend of a friend, but we're not sure of the style.  Maybe 'New Simples' we're thinking?? I can post more pictures if necessary.  Bob



please post more pics of the shoes (not modeled is more helping)


----------



## nillacobain

avcbob said:


> My wife was offered these shoes by a friend of a friend, but we're not sure of the style. Maybe 'New Simples' we're thinking?? I can post more pictures if necessary. Bob


 

Style is Brouge. I agree w/Petit... feel free to post more pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html if you're unsure about their authenticity.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi All, 

could you please help identify this:


----------



## PetitColibri

Enigma78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> could you please help identify this:


they lokk like python declic


----------



## avcbob

Thanks for the ID - We're sure they are the real deal as my wife was with the lady when she bought them from NM over the counter.



nillacobain said:


> Style is Brouge. I agree w/Petit... feel free to post more pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html if you're unsure about their authenticity.


----------



## avcbob

I did a little searching on the web and the style 'Brouge' seems to be interchangable with 'Bruges'  What's up with that??



avcbob said:


> Thanks for the ID - We're sure they are the real deal as my wife was with the lady when she bought them from NM over the counter.


----------



## Enigma78

PetitColibri said:


> they lokk like python declic


 
Okay Thanks


----------



## jamidee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562038764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hey ladies! could you possibly tell me what style this is? Thanks so much!


----------



## hayesld

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562038764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hey ladies! could you possibly tell me what style this is? Thanks so much!



Looks like Simple 90mm


----------



## avcbob

Here's a better non model picture:










nillacobain said:


> Style is Brouge. I agree w/Petit... feel free to post more pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html if you're unsure about their authenticity.


----------



## laureenthemean

jamidee said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562038764&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hey ladies! could you possibly tell me what style this is? Thanks so much!



The description tells you it's the Simple 85.


----------



## laureenthemean

avcbob said:


> Here's a better non model picture:



Never heard of the Brouge but AFAIK this style is the Bruges.


----------



## nillacobain

laureenthemean said:


> Never heard of the Brouge but AFAIK this style is the Bruges.


 

I meant to write Bruges and not Brouge. Sorry. Laureen is right.


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> could you please help identify this:


 
Can someone else second this is definately python declic ?
Thanks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Enigma78 said:


> Can someone else second this is definately python declic ?
> Thanks


 
Sure, I'll second that.

It's a python declic.


----------



## Enigma78

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sure, I'll second that.
> 
> It's a python declic.


----------



## jamidee

laureenthemean said:


> The description tells you it's the Simple 85.




Yea, once I got in there and started reading, I saw that. Thanks for your help though!


----------



## jamidee

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Size-40-TPF-/18171177


----------



## avcbob

Ladies,  Thanks to your help I was able to find them on the CL online store.  Seems they've brought them back!  Looks like they now have a little higher heel though, the ones we're looking at have a 110mm heel.











avcbob said:


> Here's a better non model picture:


----------



## laureenthemean

jamidee said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Gorgeous-Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Size-40-TPF-/18171177



Isado


----------



## mllev

Does anybody remember the name for the sandals with the tie -thing in the front? I don't have a picture because I couldn't find any, apparently I don't have great googling skills :shame:


----------



## Dego

Can anyone ID these? Could they be Madame Butterflys?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dego said:


> Can anyone ID these? Could they be Madame Butterflys?


 
Look like madame butterfly pumps 150 to me!


----------



## imelda74

Please ID for me  TIA.  

1. http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SLINGBACK-SHOES-42-12-NIB-/300577741039 
Could these be No Prives? 

2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130535687805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BijouBleu

1. Second photo provided IDs them as No. Prive
2. Style is bikiki - I'd have those authenticated



imelda74 said:


> Please ID for me  TIA.
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-BLACK-SLINGBACK-SHOES-42-12-NIB-/300577741039
> Could these be No Prives?
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130535687805&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## imelda74

BijouBleu said:


> 1. Second photo provided IDs them as No. Prive
> 2. Style is bikiki - I'd have those authenticated


 
I must have missed that No Prive thing.  

I am already in the process of having them authenticated. Thank you so much.


----------



## neardark

Question! Is it possible to ID CL handbags or clutches in this particular thread?


----------



## marbella8

I finally found another pair of these on ebay, and have always wanted to know what they were called.  TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ry=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_4309wt_1398


----------



## PetitColibri

anyone know the name of this old style ?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320745495035&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_889wt_1156

TIA !


----------



## crazzee_shopper

^Frescobaldi


----------



## queentalisha

Hi guys, I need help ID-ing the color and from which season leighton's pigalles are. it looks like a muddy baby blue to me... HELP! *this is taken from glamour italy magazine*

http://media21.onsugar.com/files/2011/08/33/3/278/2786794/spread_AvNBDY.jpg

THANKS!!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

does any one know the name of these patent over cork thong wedges?
thank you


----------



## BijouBleu

queentalisha said:


> Hi guys, I need help ID-ing the color and from which season leighton's pigalles are. it looks like a muddy baby blue to me... HELP! *this is taken from glamour italy magazine*
> 
> http://media21.onsugar.com/files/2011/08/33/3/278/2786794/spread_AvNBDY.jpg
> 
> THANKS!!!!



I believe those are the  Jade Green Patent Pigalles from SS11. The colour is really hard to capture. They're in my avatar and look more blue than the rich jade they are


----------



## PetitColibri

queentalisha said:


> Hi guys, I need help ID-ing the color and from which season leighton's pigalles are. it looks like a muddy baby blue to me... HELP! *this is taken from glamour italy magazine*
> 
> http://media21.onsugar.com/files/2011/08/33/3/278/2786794/spread_AvNBDY.jpg
> 
> THANKS!!!!



I agree with BijouBleu : these are Jade Pigalle 120


----------



## juicypinkglam

hi, what's the name of the first pair of shoes (gold heel)??


----------



## imelda74

what is the difference between a Jenny and a Greissimo?  My untrained eye cannot discern any real difference.  TIA for the help.  

Also is Lady Peep the peep toe version of Bianca?


----------



## fbj3936

juicypinkglam said:


> hi, what's the name of the first pair of shoes (gold heel)??




I believe its the Balota.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97281


----------



## Dessye

imelda74 said:


> what is the difference between a Jenny and a Greissimo?  My untrained eye cannot discern any real difference.  TIA for the help.
> 
> Also is Lady Peep the peep toe version of Bianca?



*Carlinha* posted a great explanation on this somewhere but can't remember where or I'd post a link.  Basically, they are very similar except in order to get the Jenny to 150 mm, they have inserted an additional 10 mm hidden miniplatform on top of the exposed platform to make the Greissimo into a Jenny.  The miniplatform is the same used for the Lady Claude I believe.  If I find where she posted this explanation I'll send you the link.

About Lady Peep, it is VP vamp/last on top of a hidden miniplatform and exposed Bianca platform.

ETA: Oops I'm wrong about the Lady Claude miniplatform -- just checked.  It's just a flat miniplatform that's flush with the exposed platform.


----------



## Dessye

Aha found it courtesy of *FlipDiver*.  This question was asked on page 180 of this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...011-12-collection-669511-16.html#post18825461


----------



## juicypinkglam

fbj3936 said:


> I believe its the Balota.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97281



thanks!!


----------



## imelda74

Dessye said:


> Aha found it courtesy of *FlipDiver*. This question was asked on page 180 of this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...011-12-collection-669511-16.html#post18825461


 
Thank you Dessye.  That clears it up.


----------



## lolaluvsu

Can anyone help me identify this style?  Thanks.


----------



## Loubie Lover

What's the name of these booties?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150648367709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Thank you!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

melialuvs2shop said:


> does any one know the name of these patent over cork thong wedges?
> thank you


 
Est thong wedges.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Loubie Lover said:


> What's the name of these booties?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150648367709?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


 
Metallika.


----------



## Nolia

Could someone help me ID these wedges?  Please and thanks~


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Nolia said:


> Could someone help me ID these wedges? Please and thanks~


 
Marpoil patent leather wedges.


----------



## HRM

Hi could anyone help me to ID the booties? look like CL though
sorry can't upload the image from my PC for some reason
here you are the link
http://www.womenfashiontrends.com/2...onality/shoes-trends-young-girls-2011-2012-3/


----------



## ChrisyAM15

HRM said:


> Hi could anyone help me to ID the booties? look like CL though
> sorry can't upload the image from my PC for some reason
> here you are the link
> http://www.womenfashiontrends.com/2...onality/shoes-trends-young-girls-2011-2012-3/


 
Venus Orlato 140 ankle boots.


----------



## HRM

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Venus Orlato 140 ankle boots.



thank you very much!!!


----------



## nillacobain

darrenlaf said:


> Please help! Any idea what style these are, I know they're older style but don't know the name.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Black leather heels
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...nlaf/015-1.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/016.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/017.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/019.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/020.jpg
> 
> and
> 
> Tan flats
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/021.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/022.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/023.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/024.jpg
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...renlaf/025.jpg


 

Can't see the pics


----------



## emmakins

Can anyone ID these please? Need them in white for a bride-to-be!

http://www.polyvore.com/christian_louboutin_blue_satin_bow/thing?id=6349612#&#8206;


----------



## ChrisyAM15

emmakins said:


> Can anyone ID these please? Need them in white for a bride-to-be!
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/christian_louboutin_blue_satin_bow/thing?id=6349612#&#8206;


 
Very Noeud Slingbacks

Love your BBag!!


----------



## Vodkaine

Is there a boot version (knee) with the Pigalle last ? I know Dahlia bootie and Lili but i'd like to find somethin in between =)


----------



## LavenderIce

Vodkaine said:


> Is there a boot version (knee) with the Pigalle last ? I know Dahlia bootie and Lili but i'd like to find somethin in between =)



I believe the Pretty Woman is a knee length boot with the Pigalle last.  Will also come this season as Pigalle Botta.


----------



## GrRoxy

Okay so I tried one style they just got in JJR, 120mm heel, 20mm platform, open toed, like normal pump with "T" thin strap... I loved them in nude but well my feet are too wide and they would look bad after stretching... The thing is I dont know the name! Someone knows? :>


----------



## emmakins

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Very Noeud Slingbacks
> 
> Love your BBag!!



Thanks Chrisy!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

I just bought this shoes on eBay can anyone tell me the style  name and the color thanks, it look like very prive but I am not sure....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_922


----------



## ChrisyAM15

GrRoxy said:


> Okay so I tried one style they just got in JJR, 120mm heel, 20mm platform, open toed, like normal pump with "T" thin strap... I loved them in nude but well my feet are too wide and they would look bad after stretching... The thing is I dont know the name! Someone knows? :>


 

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/burlina-patent-19085.html


----------



## sakura

xoxojennyxoxo said:


> I just bought this shoes on eBay can anyone tell me the style  name and the color thanks, it look like very prive but I am not sure....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...27&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_922



Azzuro patent Hyper Prive.


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

sakura said:


> Azzuro patent Hyper Prive.



Thankyou so much


----------



## GrRoxy

ChrisyAM15 said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/burlina-patent-19085.html



Yes! Thank you so much!


----------



## shontel

Good morning, Sunshines.  What is the name of this style? (Satin Heels) http://www.ebay.com/itm/110732448871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BeeBee03

Hi guys!

Can someone identify this pair for me? 


TIA!


----------



## jenayb

BeeBee03 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Can someone identify this pair for me?
> 
> 
> TIA!



Brandaplato


----------



## karwood

Does anyone know the name of this style? I have checked lookbooks dating back to 2008 and, so far, no avail. I'm assuming this style must be pre-2008. TIA:


----------



## shontel

shontel said:


> Good morning, Sunshines. What is the name of this style? (Satin Heels) http://www.ebay.com/itm/110732448871?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 

Any idea about these?


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...29600?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a69b2d060
Does anyone know if Mr. L. ever did an ombre type eel, or is this just a really bad attempt to "fix" these?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...29600?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a69b2d060
> Does anyone know if Mr. L. ever did an ombre type eel, or is this just a really bad attempt to "fix" these?


 
AHHH MY EYES!! That looks like a horrible attempt to do something ... ewww


----------



## dc419

Can someone identify these for me?  I bought them recently but it didn't come with the box.  Any information like the heel height or color would be appreciated too. Thanks in advance!




Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## poppyseed

Does anyone know the name of these please? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-L...48914?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b4c7a2d2


----------



## laureenthemean

poppyseed said:


> Does anyone know the name of these please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-L...48914?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b4c7a2d2



Lady Zeppa


----------



## poppyseed

laureenthemean said:


> Lady Zeppa


 

Thanks Laureen!


----------



## shirleyv

The lovely ladies on the other thread made sure these were authentic for me, just wondering if anyone knows any more about them? eg style and height?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130573153...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Decollete 868 100


----------



## stilly

Can anyone please ID this style???
Another eBay find but shipped in the wrong CL box.


----------



## NANI1972

Do Miss Clichy come in a 120mm, or only a 140? TIA.


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:


> Do Miss Clichy come in a 120mm, or only a 140? TIA.



AFAIK only 140.  This season it is in both 140 and 160.


----------



## laureenthemean

darrenlaf said:


> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...nlaf/001-2.jpg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...nlaf/002-2.jpg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...nlaf/003-2.jpg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...nlaf/004-2.jpg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/n...nlaf/005-2.jpg
> 
> Any idea what style name these are?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DL



Technicart


----------



## resalestar

Does anyone know if the Gazolina boot ever had a covered platform and  didn't have the partial zipper on the side? Or, is there another style  that looks like the Gazolina which I can research... TIA for your help


----------



## resalestar

resalestar said:


> Does anyone know if the Gazolina boot ever had a covered platform and  didn't have the partial zipper on the side? Or, is there another style  that looks like the Gazolina which I can research... TIA for your help


----------



## Loubie Lover

I'm not sure if this is Miss Boxe or Lady Lynch...can anyone help?


----------



## nillacobain

Loubie Lover said:


> I'm not sure if this is Miss Boxe or Lady Lynch...can anyone help?


 
Miss Boxe


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can someone help with these please? I think the 1st is Marpop but no clue on the other two.
Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help with these please? I think the 1st is Marpop but no clue on the other two.
> Thanks


 

1st Marpop
2nd En Passant
3rd Marpoil


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> 1st Marpop
> 2nd En Passant
> 3rd Marpoil


 
Thanks


----------



## Loubie Lover

nillacobain said:


> Miss Boxe



Thank you nillacobain!!! I did receive a box with them, but it was for Rolando's & I knew that wasn't right.


----------



## Enigma78

two others please


----------



## Dessye

Enigma78 said:


> two others please



First is Very Prive Ghana Orlato
Second is Praia


----------



## Enigma78

Dessye said:


> First is Very Prive Ghana Orlato
> Second is Praia


 
That was fast. :urock:


----------



## Dessye

Enigma78 said:


> That was fast. :urock:


----------



## thekillerkitten

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...orefresh=true&autorefresh=true#ht_6629wt_1185

The title says these are Helmuts, but that doesn't seem right to me.  Any ideas?


----------



## PetitColibri

thekillerkitten said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...orefresh=true&autorefresh=true#ht_6629wt_1185
> 
> The title says these are Helmuts, but that doesn't seem right to me.  Any ideas?



I think they are Hai


----------



## nmeyer

Hello everyone,

Any idea what these shoes are?


















I'm thinking they're New Simple's but wanted to make sure. I need to start buying some of the classics.


----------



## Dessye

thekillerkitten said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...orefresh=true&autorefresh=true#ht_6629wt_1185
> 
> The title says these are Helmuts, but that doesn't seem right to me.  Any ideas?



?Sixties


----------



## Dessye

nmeyer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea what these shoes are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they're New Simple's but wanted to make sure. I need to start
> buying some of the classics.



 New Simples.


----------



## purseluv

Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

purseluv said:


> Thanks!


 
Bianca.


----------



## GrRoxy

purseluv said:


> Thanks!



For me they re altis, as my Bianca has different more "up" tip of the platform. But maybe thats because pics are kinda small or im just wrong


----------



## PetitColibri

GrRoxy said:


> For me they re altis, as my Bianca has different more "up" tip of the platform. But maybe thats because pics are kinda small or im just wrong



no they look like bianca but pics are not good (seing the pics, I'm even wondering if these are authentic)


----------



## purseluv

PetitColibri said:


> no they look like bianca but pics are not good (seing the pics, I'm even wondering if these are authentic)



Hi. I'm posting more pics. Do these help? Thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

purseluv said:


> Hi. I'm posting more pics. Do these help? Thanks!



they do look like Biancas but no offense, are you sure they are authentic ? I would love to see a big pic of the soles and of the shoes unworn standing on the ground


----------



## purseluv

PetitColibri said:


> they do look like Biancas but no offense, are you sure they are authentic ? I would love to see a big pic of the soles and of the shoes unworn standing on the ground



No offense taken. 

I don't know. The pics are of an actress on stage. I don't think she'd wear fakes because she seems to wear a lot of real designers, but who knows! 

Do they look like fakes? If so, how can you tell? I've recently got bitten by the CL bug , so I don't know all the tell-tale signs yet. I don't know much about where the pics were taken. Just saw the pics somewhere and drooled over the shoes! So, they're most likely the Biancas if they are real?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PetitColibri

purseluv said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I don't know. The pics are of an actress on stage. I don't think she'd wear fakes because she seems to wear a lot of real designers, but who knows!
> 
> Do they look like fakes? If so, how can you tell? I've recently got bitten by the CL bug , so I don't know all the tell-tale signs yet. I don't know much about where the pics were taken. Just saw the pics somewhere and drooled over the shoes! So, they're most likely the Biancas if they are real?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



ha ha pics were not really good so hard to tell if they are real sometimes and maybe I'm just tired today with my cold...
yes they are Bianca


----------



## kimair

what's the name of this style from saks.com? i saw them in store and they didn't have a name on them there either...


----------



## BijouBleu

kimair said:


> what's the name of this style from saks.com? i saw them in store and they didn't have a name on them there either...



Double voie


----------



## kimair

thanks bijoubleu!


----------



## TaishasMan

Hey!

Can anyone please tell me what style these are and how they fit?

Thank you!


----------



## neverenoughbags

what is this style called?


----------



## mizvoLta

What style is this? Thanks!

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6467/loub1.png


----------



## PetitColibri

TaishasMan said:


> Hey!
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what style these are and how they fit?
> 
> Thank you!



sixties


----------



## PetitColibri

neverenoughbags said:


> what is this style called?



the pic is not good enough to see...


----------



## neverenoughbags

PetitColibri said:


> the pic is not good enough to see...



I will take new pics when I get home.   They have rusching on the top and a little bow.  The box says very pli 120mm.  Ive never seen this style.   The associate said it's brand new.   Does anyone here on tpf have these shoes?


----------



## nillacobain

neverenoughbags said:


> I will take new pics when I get home. They have rusching on the top and a little bow. The box says very pli 120mm. Ive never seen this style. The associate said it's brand new. Does anyone here on tpf have these shoes?


 

I would guess Very Pli it's their name if the box says so........ 120 is the heel height.


----------



## neverenoughbags

nillacobain said:


> I would guess Very Pli it's their name if the box says so........ 120 is the heel height.


 
I guess I was wondering if anyone had them.   Maybe this is the wrong thread.  I don't see them online.  Nothing comes up when I google the name.   Are they new for 2011?   I've started a new thread.  Lets see if anyone has these....


----------



## mm_in_drexel

I purchased my first pair of CLs last month (after authenticating here  ). Now I am trying to resell them, and a bidder wants to know the style, which the seller I bought from did not have listed. Thanks for you help in advance!


----------



## pinkkie2987

Hi, can anyone help me identify the name of these shoes please? Thank you=)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250898225256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## beagly911

mm_in_drexel said:


> I purchased my first pair of CLs last month (after authenticating here  ). Now I am trying to resell them, and a bidder wants to know the style, which the seller I bought from did not have listed. Thanks for you help in advance!


 New Simple


----------



## sakura

pinkkie2987 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me identify the name of these shoes please? Thank you=)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250898225256?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



No Barre


----------



## mm_in_drexel

beagly911 said:


> New Simple



Thanks so much!!


----------



## laleeza

Help please ladies! What color are these? They are like a gray/taupe - I originally thought they were elephant, but they look more taupe in natural light 
TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

laleeza said:


> Help please ladies! What color are these? They are like a gray/taupe - I originally thought they were elephant, but they look more taupe in natural light
> TIA!



In that picture they're elephant.  The colors that I can think of off hand for the Piros are Elephant, Africa, Melanzana and Natural/Tan suede as seen here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/a-suede-reveal-but-undecided-674088.html


----------



## laleeza

Thanks Lav! I was just so disappointed when I wore them outside today and they looked taupe. I guess it's the Africa I need


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

can anyone help me identify the name of this wedges please? 

Thanks


----------



## pinkkie2987

sakura said:


> No Barre



Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone help me identify the name of this wedges please?
> 
> Thanks


 

Mallorca 100.


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> Mallorca 100.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

can anyone help me identify the name of this boot please? 

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone help me identify the name of this boot please?
> 
> Thanks


 

Mouflette


----------



## poppyseed

Could anyone ID these boots for me please?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260866898720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

poppyseed said:


> Could anyone ID these boots for me please?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260866898720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA!!


 
did you get these??  i spotted them on ebay and they were gone in like 2 seconds!  i was trying to figure out what style they were too... there's no side view so it's really hard to tell.  what a steal though!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

poppyseed said:


> Could anyone ID these boots for me please?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260866898720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA!!


 
i think they might be the mamanouk ankle booty, the toebox and where the boot hits the leg looks similar

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Lo...orm-ankle-boots/cat20448/305296501/detail.fly


----------



## poppyseed

moshi_moshi said:


> did you get these?? i spotted them on ebay and they were gone in like 2 seconds! i was trying to figure out what style they were too... there's no side view so it's really hard to tell. what a steal though!!


 

LOL! That would be me then Thought of it for about a second and hit BIN! Was looking exaclty for a pair of boots like this.I think you might be spot on - judging by the photos on google Mamanouk looks like a pretty good bet, thanks for you help. Just like you say it's hard to tell as there's no side view.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! Any idea what these d'orsays are called and how the sizing runs? Many thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350495395404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## karwood

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies! Any idea what these d'orsays are called and how the sizing runs? Many thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350495395404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



This style is called New Ali. As I recall, this style does run large, but I would suggest  that you first  verify with the sizing thread


----------



## Zoe Bradley

karwood said:


> This style is called New Ali. As I recall, this style does run large, but I would suggest  that you first  verify with the sizing thread



Thank you!


----------



## linakpl

I bought this shoe before realizing that "Simple (new)" didn't meant "the New Simple". My fault for not doing enough research  Can anyone tell if this is the old or new Simple?? Thank you!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380374788050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## laureenthemean

linakpl said:


> I bought this shoe before realizing that "Simple (new)" didn't meant "the New Simple". My fault for not doing enough research  Can anyone tell if this is the old or new Simple?? Thank you!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380374788050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



These are the regular Simple 100.


----------



## linakpl

laureenthemean said:


> These are the regular Simple 100.


 
Thanks! But do you know if this is the old or new style for the regular simple? On the sizing thread the Simple (old) was TTS to 1/2 size up but the Simple (new) was TTS to 1/2 size down. Thank you!!!


----------



## nillacobain

linakpl said:


> Thanks! But do you know if this is the old or new style for the regular simple? On the sizing thread the Simple (old) was TTS to 1/2 size up but the Simple (new) was TTS to 1/2 size down. Thank you!!!


 

The style of Simples hasn't changed. The only way to know if they are old or new sizing is asking the seller when she/he purchased them IMO.


----------



## linakpl

nillacobain said:


> The style of Simples hasn't changed. The only way to know if they are old or new sizing is asking the seller when she/he purchased them IMO.


 
Ya, I emailed them. Thank you so much!


----------



## Anima Mundi

What are these called? I didn't see them in the slingback picture thread. TIA!

http://www.shoplindasstuff.net/u/u4/g4/l168209/2821-34213.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Anima Mundi said:


> What are these called? I didn't see them in the slingback picture thread. TIA!
> 
> http://www.shoplindasstuff.net/u/u4/g4/l168209/2821-34213.jpg


 

Alta Rita 100.


----------



## Anima Mundi

nillacobain said:


> Alta Rita 100.



Thank you!


----------



## pearyfooa

I bought my first pair a month ago but don't know the name of them. Please help! I threw the box a way ( I hate clutter! and don't keep any shoe boxes) I'm new to this site and don't know where to go to identify the style name of these CLs. I've searched endlessly online to find the style name but can't find it.



















-Lina


----------



## moshi_moshi

pearyfooa said:


> I bought my first pair a month ago but don't know the name of them. Please help! I threw the box a way ( I hate clutter! and don't keep any shoe boxes) I'm new to this site and don't know where to go to identify the style name of these CLs. I've searched endlessly online to find the style name but can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Lina


 
i believe these are the marcia balla....


----------



## pearyfooa

moshi_moshi said:


> i believe these are the marcia balla....



I thought they were too! But the Marcia Balla has a much more thicker heel and smaller heel. 





My CLs heels are quiet thin.


----------



## moshi_moshi

pearyfooa said:


> I thought they were too! But the Marcia Balla has a much more thicker heel and smaller heel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CLs heels are quiet thin.



i know some styles of shoes come in straight heels and sculpted heels...could this be a marcia balla with a different heel type?


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Look what an interesting pair is on ebay now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Darling-CHR...54500?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e63c1a724

Any guesses on the style? Year?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BelleZeBoob said:


> Look what an interesting pair is on ebay now
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Darling-CHR...54500?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e63c1a724
> 
> Any guesses on the style? Year?



I believe this is the Miss Caroline.


----------



## pearyfooa

moshi_moshi said:


> i know some styles of shoes come in straight heels and sculpted heels...could this be a marcia balla with a different heel type?



Also I've noticed the tied leather bow in the front is completely different. From the heel type to it's height and even the leather bow, doesn't match up to Marcia Balla. Is there anyone else that can help me out here? I'd like to know the style name of these shoes.


----------



## BougieBoo

Good Morning! I know the color is defined as "glittart", but what is the shoe design of these? (Sorry the pics are so big!)

 Thanks for looking!!


----------



## indypup

BougieBoo said:


> Good Morning! I know the color is defined as "glittart", but what is the shoe design of these? (Sorry the pics are so big!)
> 
> Thanks for looking!!



These are Ron Rons.


----------



## BougieBoo

indypup said:


> These are Ron Rons.



Thank you!


----------



## lanvin

Can anyone id this this style please? tia


----------



## heiress-ox

lanvin said:


> Can anyone id this this style please? tia



They look like Lady Gres to me (the pic is quite dark, but it looks like the platform is smaller & not exposed like the Greissimo)


----------



## pearyfooa

moshi_moshi said:


> i know some styles of shoes come in straight heels and sculpted heels...could this be a marcia balla with a different heel type?



Are these the Marcia Ballas or not? I still don't have a definite answer


----------



## moshi_moshi

pearyfooa said:


> Are these the Marcia Ballas or not? I still don't have a definite answer


 
If someone knows they will answer


----------



## archygirl

pearyfooa said:


> Are these the Marcia Ballas or not? I still don't have a definite answer


 
When in doubt you could ALWAYS take them to a CL boutique and see if the SAs could identify the style/year/season. I see that you have only a few posts here, patience and politeness usually help with a prompt answer.


----------



## jamidee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item9503f4d7ee

Does anyone know what season they are from or if anyone has some mod pics in them?


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item9503f4d7ee
> 
> Does anyone know what season they are from or if anyone has some mod pics in them?



i don't know what style they are, but they look like a variation of the rolando, they are very cute, hope someone can help you!


----------



## LavenderIce

jamidee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item9503f4d7ee
> 
> Does anyone know what season they are from or if anyone has some mod pics in them?



I believe those were from last season (or the season prior) and were available at Saks.


----------



## nillacobain

pearyfooa said:


> Also I've noticed the tied leather bow in the front is completely different. From the heel type to it's height and even the leather bow, doesn't match up to Marcia Balla. Is there anyone else that can help me out here? I'd like to know the style name of these shoes.


 

I think these are called Netmi.


----------



## mizsunshyne

Hello all. Please identify this style for me. TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140619851018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

My first thought was Miss Tack or Mistica but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## nillacobain

mizsunshyne said:


> Hello all. Please identify this style for me. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140619851018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> My first thought was Miss Tack or Mistica but now I'm not so sure.


 

I think Mistica.


----------



## pearyfooa

nillacobain said:


> I think these are called Netmi.



 Thank you Nillacobain! That's the style name!


----------



## mizsunshyne

nillacobain said:


> I think Mistica.



I thought so too but doesn't Mistica come only in a lower heel around 2.5 inches? Seller stated this one is 3 inches.


----------



## loubieloo

Hi, I got these from eBay but there is no box.   Please can someone identify these for me:


----------



## PetitColibri

loubieloo said:


> Hi, I got these from eBay but there is no box.   Please can someone identify these for me:



Wallis


----------



## loubieloo

PetitColibri said:


> Wallis


 
Thank you


----------



## beagly911

Can anyone identify this style?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370552946838&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thanks very much!


----------



## Luv_lucy

Hey everybody,
I've finally decided to acquire my first pair of CL's and I have my eyes on a pair of brown ones but I have no idea which style they are or even if they are real...any help would be greatly appreciated

For some reason i can't link to the picture so I hope it's ok that I linked to the listing instead

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180742383853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

Luv_lucy said:


> Hey everybody,
> I've finally decided to acquire my first pair of CL's and I have my eyes on a pair of brown ones but I have no idea which style they are or even if they are real...any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> For some reason i can't link to the picture so I hope it's ok that I linked to the listing instead
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180742383853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

They look like Hercules...  without spikes.


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

Could someone identify these for me please?  I thought they might be the Pigalle 120 but the toe box looks like it might be a bit too rounded.  Any info is much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

can someone please advise what style is this? they were advertised as fernando and i see some listed as balota? also if you know what they are made of? too hard to tell. i would like to know how to clean them and cannot really tell if this is leather, suede or fabric with some sort of metallic dots on it. when i check the part behind the zip it looks like leather to me with silver metallic dots glued on? thanks in advance for your time and knowledge.


----------



## indypup

*zeus*, they are Balotas.  The material is technically called "suede metal square" so I'd assume that they are indeed suede.

*ash*, those are Pigalles!


----------



## sakura23

*Ash:* are you sure those are CL's. Can't see any red, and the shape doesn't look correct for pigalle (i think the heel has a slight curve too?)


----------



## legaldiva

My mind is a total blank for this style.  TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330630674330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

legaldiva said:


> My mind is a total blank for this style. TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330630674330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Sometimes!


----------



## legaldiva

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sometimes!


 
Naked--you're the best; I knew that!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

ashshopstoomuch said:


> Could someone identify these for me please? I thought they might be the Pigalle 120 but the toe box looks like it might be a bit too rounded. Any info is much appreciated, thank you!


 
The shoes Christine Centenera is wearing are not CLs, but by Tom Ford.


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

ChrisyAM15 said:


> The shoes Christine Centenera is wearing are not CLs, but by Tom Ford.


 
D'oh!  I either imagined red soles on those or I'm just losing my mind.  Glad I checked because I was about to print out the picture and bring it to my SA at Neiman Marcus and ask him to find them for me and I would've felt REALLY stupid there!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Shoezz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHRISTI...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb8c81c0a#ht_500wt_922

Thanks


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Shoezz said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHRISTI...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb8c81c0a#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks


 
I think these are called *Inverness.*


----------



## phaat1

Hello all!

What style is this?  I can't read the label that is posted on the box.  (And does it look authentic btw?)

Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260876054645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## LavenderIce

phaat1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> What style is this?  I can't read the label that is posted on the box.  (And does it look authentic btw?)
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260876054645?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



They're called Coquine and they are authentic.  If you have questions regarding authenticity, please check this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800.html


----------



## Doglover1610

I want to assume they're YoYo 85, but confirmation is always welcome 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330632229600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sakura23

^ Yes they are


----------



## shontel

Hey Girls- What style are these? And what type of skin? And did any of you win these??!?!?!?! What a STEAL! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290616422088?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## laureenthemean

shontel said:


> Hey Girls- What style are these? And what type of skin? And did any of you win these??!?!?!?! What a STEAL!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290616422088?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Privatita


----------



## beagly911

Ok ladies I'm going to try one more time...I tired with an ebay listing but they didn't have the box like me...any idea what the style is????  JetSetGo authenticated them and they were also listed as a Steal/Deal by Shontel....I just don't know the style...I love them and they are perfect but I would like to know what they are!!  TIA!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370552946838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Alice1979

beagly911 said:


> Ok ladies I'm going to try one more time...I tired with an ebay listing but they didn't have the box like me...any idea what the style is???? JetSetGo authenticated them and they were also listed as a Steal/Deal by Shontel....I just don't know the style...I love them and they are perfect but I would like to know what they are!! TIA!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370552946838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
I think this style is called Ploso Marro.


----------



## beagly911

^^Thank you Alice I knew someone would know what they are!!


----------



## shontel

THANK YOU!! 



laureenthemean said:


> Privatita


----------



## parasail2005

This has already been authenticated, however, I was needing to know the style to ensure it's the right size (I am a US8) TIA!
http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/authenticate-these-cls-read-first-page-before-posting-663800-516.html#post20277311


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Anyone know what these are called?

Thank you!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39294349@N02/6283645276/in/set-72157627860831541/


----------



## love2sh0p

Does anyone know what these are called? They are just titled Leather knee-high riding boots but I'm trying to find their actual "name"

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jdUORx8


----------



## AEGIS

thanks ladies!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190597785479&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190597785479&fromMakeTrack=true


 
These look like maybe the Ginevra?  But I'd need to see more pics from better angles.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> These look like maybe the Ginevra?  But I'd need to see more pics from better angles.




you're right.  the seller responded  thanks lovely!


----------



## Dessye

love2sh0p said:


> Does anyone know what these are called? They are just titled Leather knee-high riding boots but I'm trying to find their actual "name"
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jdUORx8


 
Mervillon (pronounced like Mare-vee-yon)


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> you're right. the seller responded  thanks lovely!


 
Haha lucky guess   BTW, I love the Ginevra if you can't already see from my siggy


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> Haha lucky guess   BTW, I love the Ginevra if you can't already see from my siggy




it's gotten cold so i am interested in boots but i heard these are so uncomfortable


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> it's gotten cold so i am interested in boots but i heard these are so uncomfortable


 
Well to be honest, they aren't the most comfortable boots for sure, I just love the cut!  Babels are very comfortable --- well at least my 85s are very comfortable!


----------



## Star86doll

Can someone help me what kind of material are they? As I bought those! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220888557...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Star86doll said:


> Can someone help me what kind of material are they? As I bought those!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220888557...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922


 
Is that croc?! 

Edit: I deliberated with *Carlinha* and we agreed. Mimosa croc. 


I DIE! A wicked price for an amazing pair of shoes! Enjoy them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Star86doll said:


> Can someone help me what kind of material are they? As I bought those!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220888557...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Is that croc?!
> 
> Edit: I deliberated with *Carlinha* and we agreed. Mimosa croc.
> 
> 
> I DIE! A wicked price for an amazing pair of shoes! Enjoy them!



So you got those.  Congrats Star86!  They are indeed croc.  I've that skin IRL in a VP at the Palazzo and Madison had them in the Decollete (or vice versa.)  Amazing deal on croc.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## Star86doll

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Is that croc?!
> 
> Edit: I deliberated with *Carlinha* and we agreed. Mimosa croc.
> 
> 
> I DIE! A wicked price for an amazing pair of shoes! Enjoy them!



Thanks lots!! Thats just amazing to know they are croc!!!  can't wait to get them soon!


----------



## Star86doll

LavenderIce said:


> So you got those.  Congrats Star86!  They are indeed croc.  I've that skin IRL in a VP at the Palazzo and Madison had them in the Decollete (or vice versa.)  Amazing deal on croc.  Wear them in good health.



Thanks!!


----------



## cts900

Star86doll said:


> Can someone help me what kind of material are they? As I bought those!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220888557...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922



Lucky, lucky girl.  Huge congrats on those .


----------



## AEGIS

TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220889173618&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## AEGIS

Star86doll said:


> Can someone help me what kind of material are they? As I bought those!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220888557...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922




that's beautiful!!! congrats on such a unique pair!


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220889173618&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 

Babels, I think.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nillacobain said:


> Babels, I think.


 
I think so too


----------



## airina666

What is this called and can we buy it or is it a SO? Many thanks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

airina666 said:


> What is this called and can we buy it or is it a SO? Many thanks.


 
Sorry! These were produced exclusively for the Blonds fashion show and won't be produced, much to my dismay.


----------



## airina666

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Sorry! These were produced exclusively for the Blonds fashion show and won't be produced, much to my dismay.



Shucks! Thank you though!


----------



## honeymel

Anyone know what these are? The seller on Bonanza says they are called Vicky, but whenever I do a search for that I just find boots...

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Vicky-100-Blue-Jeans-wedges-36-RARE/37567180

TIA!


----------



## AEGIS

nillacobain said:


> Babels, I think.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think so too




thanks ladies!!


----------



## sakura23

honeymel said:


> Anyone know what these are? The seller on Bonanza says they are called Vicky, but whenever I do a search for that I just find boots...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Vicky-100-Blue-Jeans-wedges-36-RARE/37567180
> 
> TIA!



I think the peep-toe version is called pepi, but i haven't seen the closed toe version before.


----------



## nillacobain

honeymel said:


> Anyone know what these are? The seller on Bonanza says they are called Vicky, but whenever I do a search for that I just find boots...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Vicky-100-Blue-Jeans-wedges-36-RARE/37567180
> 
> TIA!


 

Seller has their box... I would ask her.


----------



## regeens

airina666 said:


> What is this called and can we buy it or is it a SO? Many thanks.



Called Kriptonite. It's in the CL book too.


----------



## honeymel

sakura23 said:


> I think the peep-toe version is called pepi, but i haven't seen the closed toe version before.



Thank you! I think I would love a peep toe version!



nillacobain said:


> Seller has their box... I would ask her.



Smart thinking, don't know why I didn't think of that


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Ladies, are these decoltissimo or piaf or something else?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384021248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nmeyer

Hello everyone,

Are these Biancas?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...94822?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d31086f06

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chins4

nmeyer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Are these Biancas?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...94822?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d31086f06
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
No, these are New Simples


----------



## nillacobain

nmeyer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Are these Biancas?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...94822?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d31086f06
> 
> Thank you very much!


 

Bruges.


----------



## lizhorne87

VERY PRIVE OR HYPER PRIVE OR SOMETHING ELSE..?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18075392727...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## Dessye

lizhorne87 said:


> very prive or hyper prive or something else..?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18075392727...lx:it&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


 vp.


----------



## Dessye

nillacobain said:


> Bruges.


----------



## Dessye

Lifeisgreat said:


> Ladies, are these decoltissimo or piaf or something else?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384021248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 I don't think it is either.  I don't know the name of these.


----------



## legaldiva

These don't look like typical Louboutin ... the nude suede ankle boots, but I see a little red peeking out from the heel.  Thoughts?


----------



## laureenthemean

Lifeisgreat said:


> Ladies, are these decoltissimo or piaf or something else?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384021248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I think these are the Hai.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Hi everyone,

Can someone ID these for me? 






Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

The seller describes these as simples but they're decollete 868 right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Lo...23?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20bec3758b


----------



## Stephanie***

What style is this? How much are they retail and which season are they from?


----------



## Dessye

AEGIS said:


> The seller describes these as simples but they're decollete 868 right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Lo...23?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20bec3758b



I'm only iPhone so can't see pics very clearly but these seem to be the Elisa.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are the Hai.


 
Thanks, Laureen.  I have Decoltissimos.  The Hai is a longer toe, correct?


----------



## laureenthemean

Lifeisgreat said:


> Thanks, Laureen.  I have Decoltissimos.  The Hai is a longer toe, correct?



Do you have the older Decoltissimo or the New Decoltissimo? I think the toe on the Hai is the same as the older Decolt but the sides are higher. The New Decolt has a shorter toe.


----------



## laureenthemean

AEGIS said:


> The seller describes these as simples but they're decollete 868 right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Lo...23?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20bec3758b



Yes, they're the Decollete.


----------



## laureenthemean

Stephanie*** said:


> What style is this? How much are they retail and which season are they from?



No idea about style or price but I'd guess earlier than 2006.


----------



## AEGIS

Dessye said:


> I'm only iPhone so can't see pics very clearly but these seem to be the Elisa.




thanks dessye!  i am trying to remember my sizing in the elisa...i have tried them on but don't remember


----------



## AEGIS

laureenthemean said:


> Yes, they're the Decollete.




thanks.  which means they will not fit


----------



## Lifeisgreat

laureenthemean said:


> Do you have the older Decoltissimo or the New Decoltissimo? I think the toe on the Hai is the same as the older Decolt but the sides are higher. The New Decolt has a shorter toe.


 
I have new decoltissimos, I just bought them a few months ago.  Hmmmm.  Maybe that Hai toe is a little longer than I'm going to want.  I appreciate the info!


----------



## Dessye

Dessye said:


> I'm only iPhone so can't see pics very clearly but these seem to be the Elisa.



Oops, now that I see them on my iMac, they are indeed the Decolletes.


----------



## Mellee

Hello, does anyone know what style this is, how they fit in terms of CL sizing (TTS, big, small), and whether they are known to be comfie? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110773662308?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## yakusoku.af

Does anyone know the name of these? Or maybe how old they are?
TIA!

http://web.me.com/arianaboussardreifel/GarageSaleImages/GarageSale_15655_1320164985.jpg

web.me.com/arianaboussardreifel/GarageSaleImages/GarageSale_15657_1320164987.jpg


----------



## laureenthemean

Mellee said:


> Hello, does anyone know what style this is, how they fit in terms of CL sizing (TTS, big, small), and whether they are known to be comfie? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110773662308?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



These are the Yokamia. Please post sizing questions in the sizing thread.


----------



## LavenderIce

I know the name for these were posted here somewhere, but after several search attempts I couldn't find it.  What are these called?  TIA!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LavenderIce said:


> I know the name for these were posted here somewhere, but after several search attempts I couldn't find it. What are these called? TIA!


 
Hmmm not sure if this helps but the VP version was called very brode and the ron ron version was called samira brode....


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> I know the name for these were posted here somewhere, but after several search attempts I couldn't find it. What are these called? TIA!


 




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hmmm not sure if this helps but the VP version was called very brode and the ron ron version was called samira brode....


 
^There is a flat version that is called Dame de Fes.


----------



## LavenderIce

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hmmm not sure if this helps but the VP version was called very brode and the ron ron version was called samira brode....



Thank you *naked*!  I was getting ready to call them my grey flannel Brode Flats.  



nillacobain said:


> ^There is a flat version that is called Dame de Fes.



I knew you would know *nilla*!  I remember taking a mental note when they popped up on gilt.com and they listed the style name.  Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

^You're welcome.


----------



## linakpl

Hi! NM's description of this shoe is the Louboutin leather platform pump which seems really generic. Are these Biancas?? Thanks!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Dlouboutin%2520leather%2520platform%2520pump


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

linakpl said:


> Hi! NM's description of this shoe is the Louboutin leather platform pump which seems really generic. Are these Biancas?? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Dlouboutin%2520leather%2520platform%2520pump



Yes, these are biancas.


----------



## linakpl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes, these are biancas.


 
thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-CH...07938?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415f958222


----------



## LavenderIce

AEGIS said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-CAGE-SANDALS-sz-40-tPF-/280776507938?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415f958222



Masai.


----------



## AEGIS

LavenderIce said:


> Masai.




thanks! lol--i know someone w/that name


----------



## paulineswatt

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/clo/2710005731.html

Does anyone know the name of the shoes featured int his ad?


----------



## nillacobain

paulineswatt said:


> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/clo/2710005731.html
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the shoes featured int his ad?


 

These are fakes.


----------



## aoqtpi

I can't for the life of me find a picture of it at the moment, but does anyone know the name of that slingbacked LP with the Archdisco-style bow?


----------



## sakura23

aoqtpi said:


> I can't for the life of me find a picture of it at the moment, but does anyone know the name of that slingbacked LP with the Archdisco-style bow?



Do you mean the spiked one? Lady Clou?


----------



## aoqtpi

sakura23 said:


> Do you mean the spiked one? Lady Clou?



Nope, it didn't have spikes... I wish I could find a picture of it..


----------



## aoqtpi

aoqtpi said:


> Nope, it didn't have spikes... I wish I could find a picture of it..



It kind of looks as though these two had a baby:






+


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ the new one for this season? Isn't that the clou nodo or something?


----------



## aoqtpi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ the new one for this season? Isn't that the clou nodo or something?



Hmm, I can't find an image of it to confirm, but that name sounds about right! Thanks *naked*!


----------



## LavenderIce

aoqtpi said:
			
		

> I can't for the life of me find a picture of it at the moment, but does anyone know the name of that slingbacked LP with the Archdisco-style bow?






			
				aoqtpi said:
			
		

> It kind of looks as though these two had a baby:
> 
> +



Metal Nodo.


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

I bought these for a DIY project thinking they were VP's, clearly I didn't look at the pictures very carefully! Can anyone tell me what I've actually bought?? They are 100mm high with a 20mm exposed platform. Thanks ladies


----------



## Chins4

Adeline_Ivy said:


> I bought these for a DIY project thinking they were VP's, clearly I didn't look at the pictures very carefully! Can anyone tell me what I've actually bought?? They are 100mm high with a 20mm exposed platform. Thanks ladies



They look like Yoyo Zeppas.....


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

Chins4 said:


> They look like Yoyo Zeppas.....



Thanks Chins!


----------



## pinkHbaobao

What are these? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pinkHbaobao said:


> What are these? Thanks in advance!


 
VP Spikes


----------



## pinkHbaobao

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> VP Spikes


 
What colored spikes did they come in? Gold? Silver? Black? Thank you so much!


----------



## AEGIS

are these decolette?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...48027?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb993837b


----------



## shontel

It looks like the camel decollete. FYI- The decolletes run small.


AEGIS said:


> are these decolette?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...48027?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb993837b


----------



## AEGIS

shontel said:


> It looks like the camel decollete. FYI- The decolletes run small.




yeah i know that's why i asked. i don't think they'll fit me  love the caramel color in that style for every day


----------



## aoqtpi

pinkHbaobao said:


> What colored spikes did they come in? Gold? Silver? Black? Thank you so much!



The originals were silver 

If you're looking for more colours the LPs came in black leather/spikes and are now available in black leather/gold spikes. HTH!


----------



## jdeszmay

Can someone help identify these?


----------



## AEGIS

are these camel jazz? or camel?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...44112?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item589104f870


----------



## laureenthemean

jdeszmay said:


> Can someone help identify these?


Metallika


AEGIS said:


> are these camel jazz? or camel?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...44112?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item589104f870



Looks like camel jazz to me.


----------



## graham

Not quite a shoe ID but I know you experts will know what these 2 dots mean. I feel like I've sen them before on other shoes, but not sure if they were CLs. Thanks for any info!


----------



## laureenthemean

graham said:


> Not quite a shoe ID but I know you experts will know what these 2 dots mean. I feel like I've sen them before on other shoes, but not sure if they were CLs. Thanks for any info!



I think stores do this with certain pairs (like displays) to prevent returns.


----------



## graham

laureenthemean said:


> I think stores do this with certain pairs (like displays) to prevent returns.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ayala

graham said:


> Thanks so much!



If you search the forum for "vampire bites" I think there are a few threads explaining it.


----------



## icecreamom

Are these Ron Ron or Fifis?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...58732?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c0e8110c


----------



## LavenderIce

icecreamom said:
			
		

> Are these Ron Ron or Fifis?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Shoes-Sz-6-/170740158732?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27c0e8110c



With that skinny heel--Fifi.


----------



## icecreamom

LavenderIce said:


> With that skinny heel--Fifi.


 
Thanks!


----------



## graham

Ayala said:


> If you search the forum for "vampire bites" I think there are a few threads explaining it.




Oh my gosh that was so helpful.... would never have thought to call them Vampire Bites but that's totally what they are!


----------



## jenniletv

Can anyone tell me the name of these???

Thanks!!


----------



## Chins4

^Looks like a Numero Prive...


----------



## fatballoons

Anyone can help identify this? At 13:47! I am unable to attach the pictures tho... TIA!!

Its a pair of nude peeptoes with spikes at the front only

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_LlJbdBTA


----------



## mummy.carol

Can someone identify this pair? Thanks

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums...4/vendittik/?action=view&current=IMG_2291.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

fatballoons said:


> Anyone can help identify this? At 13:47! I am unable to attach the pictures tho... TIA!!
> 
> Its a pair of nude peeptoes with spikes at the front only
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_LlJbdBTA


 

Can't see the video.


----------



## nillacobain

mummy.carol said:


> Can someone identify this pair? Thanks
> 
> http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums...4/vendittik/?action=view&current=IMG_2291.jpg


 

Declic 90mm.


----------



## Ayala

fatballoons said:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_LlJbdBTA">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Anyone can help identify this? At 13:47! I am unable to attach the pictures tho... TIA!!
> 
> Its a pair of nude peeptoes with spikes at the front only
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP_LlJbdBTA



I think they are the St. Jeanette


----------



## fatballoons

nillacobain said:


> Can't see the video.



hi,

i have attached the link at the end of the post as well, i dont know why the video dint work.

Anyway, st jeanette's are all slingbacks right? please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## beagly911

Well ladies I'm stalking my next pair but I don't know what the style is...this one is a classic wing tip look with a twist...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280782664136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA


----------



## Nolia

What style is this?  Is it even real?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ titi.


----------



## Nolia

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^ titi.



Thanks!! It looks like the image was squished~


----------



## PetitColibri

Nolia said:


> Thanks!! It looks like the image was squished~



yes it is squished !
I have them in real life if you want pics and they are gorgeous


----------



## jenniletv

jenniletv said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of these???
> 
> Thanks!!


 


Chins4 said:


> ^Looks like a Numero Prive...


 
These are suede too,  Did they come in suede the Numero Prive?  I have another pic should I post it too just to be sure?   This is my first pair of CL's coming to me but I did not get the name of them, LOL!


----------



## phiphi

jenniletv said:


> These are suede too,  Did they come in suede the Numero Prive?  I have another pic should I post it too just to be sure?   This is my first pair of CL's coming to me but I did not get the name of them, LOL!



they look like the Numero Prive. it comes in a lot of materials and colourways. congrats on your first pair!


----------



## jenniletv

phiphi said:


> they look like the Numero Prive. it comes in a lot of materials and colourways. congrats on your first pair!


 
Thank you.  Yeah I googled the Numero prive and came up with my shoe, LOL!    I hope I can walk in them, LOL!!!!


----------



## Ayala

fatballoons said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> i have attached the link at the end of the post as well, i dont know why the video dint work.
> 
> Anyway, st jeanette's are all slingbacks right? please correct me if i am wrong



Sorry about before, I has a brain fart.  These are the Engin Spikes not the St. Jeanette. Sorry again.


----------



## beagly911

Well I'll try again....anybody???  I'm stumped

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280782664136?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## princessyasmine

these are featured on the first page of the louboutin site: christianlouboutin.com

I've never seen them before, what are they?












Thankyou!


----------



## nillacobain

princessyasmine said:


> these are featured on the first page of the louboutin site: christianlouboutin.com
> 
> I've never seen them before, what are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!


 

I think these were only made for the CL-David Lynch "Fetish" collaboration/photos... they are the Lady Lynch 140mm with no platform.


----------



## princessyasmine

nillacobain said:


> I think these were only made for the CL-David Lynch "Fetish" collaboration/photos... they are the Lady Lynch 140mm with no platform.




Ahh too bad i am dying for them! Thank you xo


----------



## ling0882434

the bootie looks like bianca with platform but curvy opening with studs along the leg opening. wut's the name? thx!


----------



## Ayala

ling0882434 said:


> the bootie looks like bianca with platform but curvy opening with studs along the leg opening. wut's the name? thx!



Miss Fast Plato?


----------



## ling0882434

yes, yes, thx!



Ayala said:


> Miss Fast Plato?


----------



## AEGIS

nillacobain said:


> I think these were only made for the CL-David Lynch "Fetish" collaboration/photos... they are the Lady Lynch *140mm with no platform*.




ouch!


----------



## nillacobain

^I know!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Hi Ladies!
Could you please ID these:




Thank you!


----------



## Stina Lee

Hi Ladies,

I just got these shoes and I am now not sure if they are the new simples or the prorata. I assumed they were the new simples when I purchased them so didn't even bother asking about the style name, but after looking at pics of the pro rata, I am not too sure. The box they came in is not the original box so I am not sure of the style name. Any ideas? TIA


----------



## airina666

^^^ prorata


----------



## Stina Lee

Thanks!!!!


----------



## pinkkie2987

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27086799691...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_909wt_1185

Does anyone know the name of these boots? TIA!


----------



## Jönathan

pinkkie2987 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27086799691...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_909wt_1185
> 
> Does anyone know the name of these boots? TIA!



I believe those boots are Supra Fifre 120's 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48560

The seller only has 18 feedback with a 94.4% positive rating.

Be careful!


----------



## linakpl

Does anyone know what shoes these are? Are these Altis? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280793456344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Ayala

linakpl said:


> Does anyone know what shoes these are? Are these Altis? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280793456344?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



They look like New Simples to me.


----------



## footloose

Hello! This is my first post on PurseForum - and i need a hand identifying these CLs i saw on a photographers blog...could the be elisas or fifis?

Im trying to decide on my first pair of CLs and having a terrible time of it  but its not the worst problem in the world to have!

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## footloose

footloose said:


> Hello! This is my first post on PurseForum - and i need a hand identifying these CLs i saw on a photographers blog...could the be elisas or fifis?
> 
> Im trying to decide on my first pair of CLs and having a terrible time of it  but its not the worst problem in the world to have!
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!



no ideas? anyone?!

ive attached another pic, unfortunately these are the best i can get...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ from the two very tiny photos I would venture a guess to say declic 90?


----------



## footloose

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ from the two very tiny photos I would venture a guess to say declic 90?


Thanks! ill have a look into the declics


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Merry Christmas! 
Anyone know the name of these?
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=339874244


----------



## sakura

Jprojectrunway said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Anyone know the name of these?
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=339874244



So Private.


----------



## akillian24

Does CL still make any platform-style Mary Janes?  I love them!
(I know there are Lady Dafs.. but I'm not sure I'm capable of walking in heels that tall. My tallest heel today is 3 1/2")


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I don't have the privileges yet to start a new thread.  Can anyone tell me if Miss Clichy comes in black kid?  If so, where might I find them?


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

whats the name of this shoe... and around what year did they come out? thanks ladies! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item56476c0c39#ht_500wt_966


----------



## kctwirler26

I purchased these heels at a consignment shop in town for $30 today!! They are not my size, so I am trying to find the style name so I can resale them. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73040021@N02/6591072009/in/photostream

P.S.- This is my first time posting a picture on here, so in case it doesn't show up, here is the link I uploaded the picture to!


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

kctwirler26 said:


> I purchased these heels at a consignment shop in town for $30 today!! They are not my size, so I am trying to find the style name so I can resale them. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/73040021@N02/6591072009/in/photostream
> 
> P.S.- This is my first time posting a picture on here, so in case it doesn't show up, here is the link I uploaded the picture to!



what size are they? and great find!!!


----------



## kctwirler26

They are 38.5. Too bad they aren't one size bigger so I could have my first pair! 



Mrs.MaeBe said:


> what size are they? and great find!!!


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

kctwirler26 said:


> They are 38.5. Too bad they aren't one size bigger so I could have my first pair!



you can't pad them?


----------



## kctwirler26

Mrs.MaeBe said:


> you can't pad them?




No  Unfortunately I cant get them on my foot. 

Hopefully someone here will help me identify them so I can sell them for a good price! They look to be in pretty good shape!


----------



## Chins4

footloose said:


> Hello! This is my first post on PurseForum - and i need a hand identifying these CLs i saw on a photographers blog...could the be elisas or fifis?
> 
> Im trying to decide on my first pair of CLs and having a terrible time of it  but its not the worst problem in the world to have!
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!


 
Hard to tell from these pics but they could be Declics/New Declics...


----------



## pangola

Hi there, can you help me identify these? Are these Pigalle?
TIA!!


----------



## sakura23

^ Yep, they look like Pigalle 120


----------



## JenniferH25

Anyone know what shoe this is? I'm hoping to be able to find a pair to wear at my wedding in May. Any help would be awesome.
pics.boards.weddingbee.com/44243.CL_wedding.jpg


----------



## Fashionistavava

How do they fit?
And are they comfortable?

Thanks 

http://www.i-ella.com/items/view/6721-christian-louboutin-black-leather-pumps


----------



## Dessye

JenniferH25 said:


> Anyone know what shoe this is? I'm hoping to be able to find a pair to wear at my wedding in May. Any help would be awesome.
> pics.boards.weddingbee.com/44243.CL_wedding.jpg



Fortuna 120.


----------



## Dessye

Fashionistavava said:


> How do they fit?
> And are they comfortable?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.i-ella.com/items/view/6721-christian-louboutin-black-leather-pumps
> 
> View attachment 1561285



Gattica.  Not familiar with sizing in this style but based on the shape I would say like a Decollete 868 old sizing which is approximately a half size up from current sizing.


----------



## Fashionistavava

Dessye said:


> Gattica. Not familiar with sizing in this style but based on the shape I would say like a Decollete 868 old sizing which is approximately a half size up from current sizing.


 
Thanks


----------



## GrRoxy

I saw these and Im wondering whats the name and the year of this style


----------



## sakura23

^ These are the lady turner, pretty sure they are from last year


----------



## KaGordy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f0636a9#ht_735wt_941

Does anyone know what style these are?


----------



## PetitColibri

KaGordy said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6f0636a9#ht_735wt_941
> 
> Does anyone know what style these are?



they look like Ron Ron


----------



## vhdos

Anyone know what style this is:


----------



## PetitColibri

vhdos said:


> Anyone know what style this is:
> View attachment 1562734



I believe they are "serrure" or "haute serrure"


----------



## vhdos

PetitColibri said:


> I believe they are "serrure" or "haute serrure"



You're right.  I found an old listing for them on the Outnet for the same style only in black satin.  Thanks


----------



## Acheriontop

Hi ladies, do any of you know what style these pretty shoes are?


----------



## sakura23

^ They look like activa cork.


----------



## Acheriontop

Oh perfect, thanks!


----------



## cheetah_pita

Hi! I'm pretty new to the world of Louboutin shoes, so forgive me if this commonly known, but what style is this?


----------



## aoqtpi

Does anyone know the names of these two? They're so fun!


----------



## nillacobain

aoqtpi said:


> Does anyone know the names of these two? They're so fun!


 

Ronette 140mm and Bobo ankle boots - both were originally from the 3.1 Philip Lim Spring 2010 runway. HTH


----------



## PetitColibri

aoqtpi said:


> Does anyone know the names of these two? They're so fun!



first is RONETTE

second is BOBO


----------



## aoqtpi

PetitColibri said:


> first is RONETTE
> 
> second is BOBO





nillacobain said:


> Ronette 140mm and Bobo ankle boots - both were originally from the 3.1 Philip Lim Spring 2010 runway. HTH



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## jamidee

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Ronette 140mm and Bobo ankle boots - both were originally from the 3.1 Philip Lim Spring 2010 runway. HTH



That first one is amaze balls. Is it available for purchase?


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> That first one is amaze balls. Is it available for purchase?



I think so ! they were on ebay not so long ago !


----------



## Acheriontop

Hi ladies, do you know what style this is? Thanks!


----------



## sakura23

^ They are Deroba Wedges


----------



## shontel

Are these Ron Rons? Clinchys? Simples?


----------



## shontel

Woops. Meant to upload the nude and the black (not two nudes).


----------



## LavenderIce

shontel said:


> Are these Ron Rons? Clinchys? Simples?





shontel said:


> Woops. Meant to upload the nude and the black (not two nudes).
> 
> View attachment 1574037



None of the above.  They're Elisas.


----------



## shontel

Really?! Thanks hun! I don't know why I thought the Elisa's had a much shorter toe box area. Thank you! These are my fave work shoes! And they are very comfy. I'm going to order every color/material possible!



LavenderIce said:


> None of the above.  They're Elisas.


----------



## Koala974

GrRoxy said:


> I saw these and Im wondering whats the name and the year of this style


$

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIC-LOUBOU...80170?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5d2fe4c46a


----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies:
I've searched everywhere, and don't know what these are. I'm contemplating picking them up for the summer.  TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...66044?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43ab63febc


----------



## Delster

I know nothing about CLs but I fell in love with these booties (and the entire photo actually). Anyone know the name?


----------



## NANI1972

Delster said:


> I know nothing about CLs but I fell in love with these booties (and the entire photo actually). Anyone know the name?


  I don't know the name, sorry, but I love that doggy! So adorbs!


----------



## PetitColibri

Delster said:


> I know nothing about CLs but I fell in love with these booties (and the entire photo actually). Anyone know the name?



I think they are the "gilet"


----------



## Delster

NANI1972 said:


> I don't know the name, sorry, but I love that doggy! So adorbs!


I know! I love French bulldogs  
Huge plus for the beret!



PetitColibri said:


> I think they are the "gilet"


I think that's it! Thanks so much!


----------



## lovinshoes61

Ok, I'm needed help Iding these... Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18080171127...IDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_922


----------



## SassySarah

lovinshoes61 said:


> Ok, I'm needed help Iding these... Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18080171127...IDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_922



They look like New Simples


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jamidee said:


> That first one is amaze balls. Is it available for purchase?



They have them on the bay UK item 330676643808


----------



## jamidee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> They have them on the bay UK item 330676643808



I wish they were my size Thanks for the intel!


----------



## rosalynn

Hello ladies, hope you can help - these were on Net-a-Porter, but it didn't have their style names on there. The pair on the left is described as 'Metallic T-Bar Sandals', the pair in the middle 'Suede and Leather Wedge', and the pair on the right 'Silver Heeled Pumps'

Thanks, and sorry if this has been asked before, I couldn't find anything via search.


----------



## nillacobain

rosalynn said:


> Hello ladies, hope you can help - these were on Net-a-Porter, but it didn't have their style names on there. The pair on the left is described as 'Metallic T-Bar Sandals', the pair in the middle 'Suede and Leather Wedge', and the pair on the right 'Silver Heeled Pumps'
> 
> Thanks, and sorry if this has been asked before, I couldn't find anything via search.


 

Can't help with the t-straps, but the wedges are called NET ET RENET and the pumps are called SOMS1


----------



## rosalynn

nillacobain said:


> Can't help with the t-straps, but the wedges are called NET ET RENET and the pumps are called SOMS1


You're absolutely amazing, thank you so much


----------



## Think.Pretty

Need some help IDing this style! Many thanks if you can help!


----------



## shontel

Think.Pretty said:


> Need some help IDing this style! Many thanks if you can help!


 
Thesmama 100 Nude Grossgrain


----------



## Think.Pretty

shontel said:


> thesmama 100 nude grossgrain




yay! thank you so much!!!


----------



## shontel

You're most very welcome! 


Think.Pretty said:


> yay! thank you so much!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies. Need help IDing these boots. Any ideas? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666682091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Jönathan

Hi Zoe, 

Those are Melissandre Calfskin Zip Boots 

They are from 2010 I think?


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...at000000cat000730cat000149cat000199cat5130731
*
*





Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies. Need help IDing these boots. Any ideas? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290666682091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## AngelaMM

I just got these on ebay. Normally I avoid ebay but these were such an amazing price and the seller had multiple positive authenticity confirmation on the purseforums from other products so I decided to go for it.

Anyone have any idea what style these are?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270907492662#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Jönathan

AngelaMM said:


> I just got these on ebay. Normally I avoid ebay but these were such an amazing price and the seller had multiple positive authenticity confirmation on the purseforums from other products so I decided to go for it.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what style these are?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270907492662#ht_500wt_949



Those are called "Wallis" Wedges. 

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Louboutin-black-suede-Wallis-wedges/cat20458/301167305/detail.fly


Congrats! I've never seen a brown pair before.


----------



## nillacobain

AngelaMM said:


> I just got these on ebay. Normally I avoid ebay but these were such an amazing price and the seller had multiple positive authenticity confirmation on the purseforums from other products so I decided to go for it.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what style these are?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270907492662#ht_500wt_949


 

Wallis Zeppa.


----------



## AngelaMM

Thanks so much nillacobain and Jönathan. Thats awesome. I thought they looked like the Wallis style but I hadn't seen the wedges like that before so I wasn't sure.


----------



## nillacobain

I remember someone asking for the name of these but I can't find the post. 

Style name is Dorit. 


photo: the outnet


----------



## pupazzooo

What style is this ?






Thanks


----------



## ChrisyAM15

pupazzooo said:


> What style is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
Fetilo


----------



## pupazzooo

Thanks


----------



## rosalynn

OK ladies, would love to know the name of these - thank you in advance. They've all appeared on NAP/Outnet but didn't have the style names which is a bit strange as NAP/Outnet are normally very good for that:


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi!

My friend is looking for this style for her upcoming wedding! Does anyone know this style name or where she might find them now?


----------



## Jönathan

rosalynn said:


> OK ladies, would love to know the name of these - thank you in advance. They've all appeared on NAP/Outnet but didn't have the style names which is a bit strange as NAP/Outnet are normally very good for that:



The patent leather white wedges are from 2010. They're called "Hatchepsoup 70's. They feature a cutout multi-strap detail at round toe, stitched seams, a  buckle-fastening ankle strap, a beige inner sole and a signature red  leather sole.The cutout wedge heel measures approximately 70mm/ 3 inches.


I'm not sure about the rest. 

Source:
http://www.mycolorfashion.com/201003/new-season-for-christian-louboutin.html


----------



## Jönathan

rosalynn said:


> OK ladies, would love to know the name of these - thank you in advance. They've all appeared on NAP/Outnet but didn't have the style names which is a bit strange as NAP/Outnet are normally very good for that:



OK, found some info on the boots: Chassereese 140's

http://www.mycolorfashion.com/201111/christian-louboutin-chasseresse-140mm-boots-in-black.html


I hope this helps!


----------



## rosalynn

Hi Jönathan, you're GOOD! Thank you so much for the answer. If anybody else knows the name of the camouflage ballerinas that would be amazing, and also the T-straps in this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ification-thread-414111-220.html#post20898812

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## laureenthemean

rosalynn said:


> Hello ladies, hope you can help - these were on Net-a-Porter, but it didn't have their style names on there. The pair on the left is described as 'Metallic T-Bar Sandals', the pair in the middle 'Suede and Leather Wedge', and the pair on the right 'Silver Heeled Pumps'
> 
> Thanks, and sorry if this has been asked before, I couldn't find anything via search.



Hm, the T-straps I've never seen before. There's a similar shoe that looks the same but with a platform, it's called the Pharaone.




dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> My friend is looking for this style for her upcoming wedding! Does anyone know this style name or where she might find them now?


Rosazissimo, I think they're from '07? Ebay is her best bet, maybe outnet.


----------



## laureenthemean

rosalynn said:


> Hi Jönathan, you're GOOD! Thank you so much for the answer. If anybody else knows the name of the camouflage ballerinas that would be amazing, and also the T-straps in this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ification-thread-414111-220.html#post20898812
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.



I think the flats are the Ballerinette.


----------



## nillacobain

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> My friend is looking for this style for her upcoming wedding! Does anyone know this style name or where she might find them now?


 

I agree w/Laureen: Outnet or Ebay are your best chances.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Does anyone know the name of this model? I need to figure out sizing.

I'm going to have to swing it by our pros for authentication too. I've never seen a white/silver combo like this before. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270904796460
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270904796460?redirect=mobile

Thanks! SD


----------



## nillacobain

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Does anyone know the name of this model? I need to figure out sizing.
> 
> I'm going to have to swing it by our pros for authentication too. I've never seen a white/silver combo like this before.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270904796460
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270904796460?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks! SD


 
Moyen Empire.


----------



## rosalynn

laureenthemean said:


> I think the flats are the Ballerinette.


Thank you so much! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## dhampir2005

laureenthemean said:


> Hm, the T-straps I've never seen before. There's a similar shoe that looks the same but with a platform, it's called the Pharaone.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosazissimo, I think they're from '07? Ebay is her best bet, maybe outnet.





nillacobain said:


> I agree w/Laureen: Outnet or Ebay are your best chances.



Thank you ladies!

I'll be sure to let her know


----------



## samann

Can someone please help me figure out the name of these http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod144260122&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585 Im new to CL


----------



## AEGIS

please post reference questions here

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-the-cl-identification-thread-414111.html


----------



## samann

Can someone please help me figure out the name of thesehttp://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod144260122&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585 Im new to CL


----------



## samann

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod144260122&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Decoltissimo


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

nillacobain said:


> Moyen Empire.


 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## akillian24

I know I'm late to the party on this one, but what is the name of this and did this finish (a strass of some sort) come in any other styles/heights?  TIA!

http://www.instyle.co.uk/fashion/editors-picks/christian-louboutin-aw-2011/louboutin-66


----------



## PetitColibri

akillian24 said:


> I know I'm late to the party on this one, but what is the name of this and did this finish (a strass of some sort) come in any other styles/heights?  TIA!
> 
> http://www.instyle.co.uk/fashion/editors-picks/christian-louboutin-aw-2011/louboutin-66



these are the very mix pot pourri in black
they existed in pigalili I believe (pigalle plato)


----------



## akillian24

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I adore these!



PetitColibri said:


> these are the very mix pot pourri in black
> they existed in pigalili I believe (pigalle plato)


----------



## rw078

Hi, can anyone ID these?  I found this image via google image...I know it's not a legit site.  I'm looking for white lace type of shoes for my wedding.  Thanks!  

christianlouboutin-outletshop.com/image/product/20110717/b/christian_louboutin_white_floral_print_satin_fishnet_peep_toe_pump_with_appliques_1240_1.jpg

http://www.christianlouboutin-outletshop.com/christian-louboutin-white-floral-print-satin-fishnet-peep-toe-pump-with-appliques_p1240.html


----------



## sakura23

rw078 said:


> Hi, can anyone ID these?  I found this image via google image...I know it's not a legit site.  I'm looking for white lace type of shoes for my wedding.  Thanks!
> 
> christianlouboutin-outletshop.com/image/product/20110717/b/christian_louboutin_white_floral_print_satin_fishnet_peep_toe_pump_with_appliques_1240_1.jpg
> 
> http://www.christianlouboutin-outle...shnet-peep-toe-pump-with-appliques_p1240.html



They are called the felito I believe - bridal version with lace. I don't think you can get them anymore.


----------



## ballgrl2344

Can someone please help me identify this style? Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

ballgrl2344 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this style? Thanks!


 

Style is Very Privee (VP).


----------



## Dolcezza1

Can someone please help me identify this style?

TIA!
Dolce

http://s1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc509/dolcezza1/


----------



## peppers90

Can anyone provide any info on these CLs?  They are featured in the current InStyle.  My NM SA says they will get them in March.  But, I was wondering the style name, heel height etc.  .....TIA


----------



## PetitColibri

peppers90 said:


> Can anyone provide any info on these CLs?  They are featured in the current InStyle.  My NM SA says they will get them in March.  But, I was wondering the style name, heel height etc.  .....TIA



they are pigalle 120 pollock and I think they are already available if not sold out (they also exist in 100)


----------



## peppers90

PetitColibri said:


> they are pigalle 120 pollock and I think they are already available if not sold out (they also exist in 100)



Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

PetitColibri said:


> they are pigalle 120 pollock and I think they are already available if not sold out (they also exist in 100)



The 100 is only sold in Europe, correct?  THANKS again!


----------



## AEGIS

peppers90 said:


> The 100 is only sold in Europe, correct?  THANKS again!




yes


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

peppers90 said:
			
		

> The 100 is only sold in Europe, correct?  THANKS again!



They have them on brownsfashion.com I believe


----------



## shontel

peppers90 said:


> Can anyone provide any info on these CLs? They are featured in the current InStyle. My NM SA says they will get them in March. But, I was wondering the style name, heel height etc. .....TIA


 


peppers90 said:


> The 100 is only sold in Europe, correct? THANKS again!


 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> They have them on brownsfashion.com I believe


 
I also saw a pair on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...14825?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab429bfa9


----------



## peppers90

^^ Thank you *Shontel*! I am a small size, 35.5, and can't wear 5 inch heels.  I will check out Browns to see if I can get the lower heel.


----------



## sassy lady J

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160726739530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Can someone tell me the name & if they are authentic?


----------



## lovinshoes61

Hi! Name and style if you can help please!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/230747739268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922


http://www.ebay.com/itm/330688348600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

lovinshoes61 said:


> Hi! Name and style if you can help please!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230747739268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330688348600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
The first pair is called Sexy Strass. $3xx is a low starting bid...


----------



## nillacobain

lovinshoes61 said:


> Hi! Name and style if you can help please!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230747739268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330688348600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Yoyo strass 

Treil 70mm


----------



## sassy lady J

sassy lady J said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160726739530?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Can someone tell me the name & if they are authentic?



Ok so I know now that they are authentic any names? TIA & sorry for all the questions.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

sassy lady J said:


> Ok so I know now that they are authentic any names? TIA & sorry for all the questions.


 
They look like Medina slingbacks.


----------



## eve415

Hello, 

Appreciate if someone can ID these and tell me the heel height if possible. They look like Banana to me...TIA =)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...23560?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b9bfd508


----------



## luckeeangel

Hello, can someone please tell me what's the difference between the Christian Louboutin Bianca Patent Leather Platform Pump and the Christian Louboutin Bianca Jazz Platform Pump??? These are listed on Neiman Marcus.com and I can't tell how they are different. Thanks much!


----------



## nillacobain

eve415 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can ID these and tell me the heel height if possible. They look like Banana to me...TIA =)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...23560?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b9bfd508


 
Banana 140mm


----------



## nillacobain

luckeeangel said:


> Hello, can someone please tell me what's the difference between the Christian Louboutin Bianca Patent Leather Platform Pump and the Christian Louboutin Bianca Jazz Platform Pump??? These are listed on Neiman Marcus.com and I can't tell how they are different. Thanks much!


 
Jazz is a polished kid leather. Patent is def shinier and more glossier.


----------



## luckeeangel

nillacobain said:


> Jazz is a polished kid leather. Patent is def shinier and more glossier.


Oh thank you


----------



## eve415

nillacobain said:


> Banana 140mm



Thank you so much


----------



## Sirophix

Hi Ladies,

Can someone help me ID these? TIA!


----------



## Vodkaine

Sirophix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone help me ID these? TIA!
> View attachment 1613616
> 
> View attachment 1613617



Those are the PINUP


----------



## lovinshoes61

Hi can I have help with these two styles? Thanks!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...87232?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebb9c6fc0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200716082947?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## imelda74

Please help me id these? 
TIA 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Size-41-/220958477796


----------



## nillacobain

imelda74 said:


> Please help me id these?
> TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Size-41-/220958477796


 
Parisienne (you can see the label)


----------



## nillacobain

lovinshoes61 said:


> Hi can I have help with these two styles? Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...87232?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebb9c6fc0
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200716082947?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


 
Pink ones are Desir

PVC ones Mula Clou I think but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Ryle`

JetSetGo! said:


> We seem to have a lot of threads started by people looking for style names of different CL shoes, so maybe we can consolidate and just use one.
> 
> *Please post a picture of the style you want identified here.
> If we can, we'll help!*



eBay ID: 250999212913

Please may someone identify the style and if it's a genuine CL? Bid at £155

Description stated:

These shoe boots are the real deal! Genuine Christian Louboutins. I bought them from Selfridges in the Trafford Centre. I also recently had the soles repainted so they look like new. They are super stylish and look great with skinny jeans. I absolutely love these shoes but need to have a clear out. They are in very good condition. Grab yourself a bargain! Unfortunately, I don't keep boxes. I do however have the original dustbag so will send them in that.


----------



## shontel

Ryle` said:
			
		

> eBay ID: 250999212913
> 
> Please may someone identify the style and if it's a genuine CL? Bid at £155
> 
> Description stated:
> 
> These shoe boots are the real deal! Genuine Christian Louboutins. I bought them from Selfridges in the Trafford Centre. I also recently had the soles repainted so they look like new. They are super stylish and look great with skinny jeans. I absolutely love these shoes but need to have a clear out. They are in very good condition. Grab yourself a bargain! Unfortunately, I don't keep boxes. I do however have the original dustbag so will send them in that.



Hey there! Can you post a picture of the shoes or the link?


----------



## Ryle`

shontel said:


> Hey there! Can you post a picture of the shoes or the link?





http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=250999212913

Here's the link! (=


----------



## laureenthemean

Ryle` said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=250999212913
> 
> Here's the link! (=



Please post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi!

I know this is going to sound horrible, but one of my fb friends posted a picture of herself wearing these. I'm not sure if they're fake or not because CL doesn't come out with too many open side styes in heel heights above 120 AND I've never seen a pair with multiple straps extending from the center body of the back heel-cup portion. Most of his newer 150mm open side styles have the No.299 strap which is only a single strap over the foot (two straps connecting to create this single strap) or if they feature an ankle wrap portion the strap begins somewhere on the open side portion (before the heel cup) and still only a single strap crosses the wearer's foot. The reason these bother me is that there are multiple straps extending from the heel cup over the wearer's foot which I've never seen before nor seen in the newly released lookbooks. 

If this is a new style please help me identify the name, but if they are fake could you ladies also tell me so I have peace of mind? Thank you!


----------



## angelnyc89

Hi! What are these called? I saw them on Olivia Wilde and love them!














TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

They are called Bridget's Back. 




			
				angelnyc89 said:
			
		

> Hi! What are these called? I saw them on Olivia Wilde and love them!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/b054ac2c3d710990oliviaw.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tumblrlf9cn0qdvt1qzzdpi.png/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/201120golden20globes206.jpg/
> 
> TIA!



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## imelda74

please help me id.  I have already had them authenticated here and I thought they  were New Simples, but now i dont think so.  

Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310382539518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## PetitColibri

imelda74 said:


> please help me id.  I have already had them authenticated here and I thought they  were New Simples, but now i dont think so.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310382539518?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



they look like ALTI 140


----------



## imelda74

PetitColibri said:


> they look like ALTI 140


 
thank you so much


----------



## PetitColibri

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know this is going to sound horrible, but one of my fb friends posted a picture of herself wearing these. I'm not sure if they're fake or not because CL doesn't come out with too many open side styes in heel heights above 120 AND I've never seen a pair with multiple straps extending from the center body of the back heel-cup portion. Most of his newer 150mm open side styles have the No.299 strap which is only a single strap over the foot (two straps connecting to create this single strap) or if they feature an ankle wrap portion the strap begins somewhere on the open side portion (before the heel cup) and still only a single strap crosses the wearer's foot. The reason these bother me is that there are multiple straps extending from the heel cup over the wearer's foot which I've never seen before nor seen in the newly released lookbooks.
> 
> If this is a new style please help me identify the name, but if they are fake could you ladies also tell me so I have peace of mind? Thank you!



it's impossible to identify with only this pic sorry


----------



## dhampir2005

PetitColibri said:


> it's impossible to identify with only this pic sorry



Yeah, it's okay. Thank you regardless!


----------



## shoefiend

Hi...does anyone know what shoes these are? They look like decollete but I can't tell. And if they are decolette - do they look like patent or flat leather? Thanks!


----------



## imelda74

please identify  TIA
Pigalles? but the heel is wrong...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...eather-Leopard-Pointed-Toe-Pump-/150766783624


----------



## LavenderIce

imelda74 said:
			
		

> please identify  TIA
> Pigalles? but the heel is wrong...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Size-41-5-Patent-Leather-Leopard-Pointed-Toe-Pump-/150766783624



They are Pigalles. The Pigalle usually has a straight heel, but also came with the Décolleté heel, or in this case a curved/sculpted heel.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## imelda74

LavenderIce said:


> They are Pigalles. The Pigalle usually has a straight heel, but also came with the Décolleté heel, or in this case a curved/sculpted heel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 

thank you so much Lavender.


----------



## nillacobain

shoefiend said:


> Hi...does anyone know what shoes these are? They look like decollete but I can't tell. And if they are decolette - do they look like patent or flat leather? Thanks!


 
Nude patent Decollete 868


----------



## imelda74

ok so I cannot tell the difference between a new simple and a prorata. the toe looks the same, the platform looks the same.  Please help me.  TIA.


----------



## PetitColibri

imelda74 said:


> ok so I cannot tell the difference between a new simple and a prorata. the toe looks the same, the platform looks the same.  Please help me.  TIA.



I think at least the heel heigh differs


----------



## kilrqueen

q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
http://cgi5.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?SellLikeItem&_trksid=p4340.l2567&rt=nc&item=260961008098
*CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BEIGE NUDE PUMPS (SIZE 40)

*

Are they authentic also??

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## nillacobain

kilrqueen said:


> q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> 
> *CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN BEIGE NUDE PUMPS (SIZE 40)*
> 
> 
> 
> Are they authentic also??
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


 
Style is Gabine.

As regards their authenticity, please post here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html

with link at auction or better (bigger) pics.


----------



## kilrqueen

nillacobain said:


> Style is Gabine.
> 
> As regards their authenticity, please post here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html
> 
> with link at auction or better (bigger) pics.


I tried to post to that thread but it said they are no longer accepting new posts.


----------



## nillacobain

kilrqueen said:


> I tried to post to that thread but it said they are no longer accepting new posts.


 
The thread is not closed. Try again.


----------



## kilrqueen

kilrqueen said:


> I tried to post to that thread but it said they are no longer accepting new posts.


Scratch that, apparently I was doing something wrong...Thanks for the id though, I appreciate it!!


----------



## xbli5s

nevermind


----------



## rei35

I'm very new to CL. All of sudden I started feeling for CL shoes. Is this the color nude? www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Selena+Gomez+5th+Annual+Women+Film+Pre+Oscar+wO8Fol_nGjXl.jpg


----------



## rei35

What color is the shoes Hyalie Duff is wearing in here? It looks darker than nude..

http://ameblo.jp/dailycelebritydiary2/entry-11167888570.html


----------



## mishybelle

^they might be camel or blush


----------



## mishybelle

imelda74 said:
			
		

> ok so I cannot tell the difference between a new simple and a prorata. the toe looks the same, the platform looks the same.  Please help me.  TIA.



It's the heel curve. The heel is slightly curved on the prorata and it's straight on the simple.


----------



## Yanekie

What style is this?


----------



## nillacobain

Yanekie said:


> What style is this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624849


 

Looks like VP.


----------



## laureenthemean

Yanekie said:


> What style is this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624849



...or Hyper Prive


----------



## Yanekie

nillacobain said:


> Looks like VP.


 

Thanks Nilla. I though that too. I will ask when I go back. Doing some sizing at NM yesterday. 




			
				laureenthemean said:
			
		

> ...or Hyper Prive


 
Oh, I didn't think abou that either. Will verify.


----------



## lovinshoes61

Hi can someone help me ID these? Thanks 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140712657149&index=2&nav=BIDDING&nid=91062325150


----------



## laureenthemean

lovinshoes61 said:


> Hi can someone help me ID these? Thanks
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=140712657149&index=2&nav=BIDDING&nid=91062325150



Escatin


----------



## floridasun8

These are listed as VPs, but they look like HPs to me.  Can anyone verify?  Can't tell if it's just the angle of the shots or labeled incorrectly.   Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab0b45156#ht_2386wt_576


----------



## nillacobain

floridasun8 said:


> These are listed as VPs, but they look like HPs to me. Can anyone verify? Can't tell if it's just the angle of the shots or labeled incorrectly. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4ab0b45156#ht_2386wt_576


 
HPs!


----------



## floridasun8

nillacobain said:


> HPs!



Thanks :okay:


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> HPs!


 


floridasun8 said:


> Thanks :okay:


 
Sorry I actually meant SO PRIVE .... it must the the age!


----------



## floridasun8

nillacobain said:


> Sorry I actually meant SO PRIVE .... it must the the age!



LOL No problem.  Neither are working for me anyway since I want NPs.


----------



## imelda74

Ladies, please identify.. these are also in authentication thread...TIA


----------



## indypup

imelda74 said:


> Ladies, please identify.. these are also in authentication thread...TIA



Dominestrass


----------



## imelda74

I have seen Balotas with a large platform and Balotas with almost no platform. which is correct?


----------



## nillacobain

imelda74 said:


> I have seen Balotas with a large platform and Balotas with almost no platform. which is correct?


 
There are 2 different heel heights - 150mm with bigger platform and 120mm with thinner platform


----------



## gossipkween

what are these?


----------



## nillacobain

gossipkween said:


> what are these?


 
They look like Rolandos


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies,

Any idea what style these are? Pigalles? Piafs? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220977044146?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any idea what style these are? Pigalles? Piafs? Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220977044146?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
I think these are magenta Sharka 70


----------



## laurenychu

Okay this seems super creepy stalker ish but I need these shoes! Does anyone know what style they are? They're all the same pair in these pics.


----------



## msd31

I believe those are lady peeps


----------



## jenayb

laurenychu said:


> Okay this seems super creepy stalker ish but I need these shoes! Does anyone know what style they are? They're all the same pair in these pics.


 
.... Aaaaaaaaaaand I'm officially over Louboutin.


----------



## msd31

jenaywins said:


> .... Aaaaaaaaaaand I'm officially over Louboutin.




I was about to say something alone those lines.


----------



## jenayb

msd31 said:


> I was about to say something alone those lines.


----------



## laurenychu

jenaywins said:


> .... Aaaaaaaaaaand I'm officially over Louboutin.





msd31 said:


> I was about to say something alone those lines.



lol ignore them and help me concentrate on the shoe! i was so hesitant in posting these up `cause they are sooo not me. gahhhh. i may never live this down haha.


----------



## msd31

laurenychu said:


> lol ignore them and help me concentrate on the shoe! i was so hesitant in posting these up `cause they are sooo not me. gahhhh. i may never live this down haha.



lol. i did. it's the lady peep black patent.


----------



## jenayb

laurenychu said:


> lol ignore them and help me concentrate on the shoe! i was so hesitant in posting these up `cause they are sooo not me. gahhhh. i may never live this down haha.


 
I for one am judging you as we speak.

 No, not really. But those are def Lady Peeps. Super pretty shoes. Never mind the two people in the photographs.


----------



## laurenychu

msd31 said:


> lol. i did. it's the lady peep black patent.



oops..i was too busy being embarrassed and laughing at myself hahaa. 




jenaywins said:


> I for one am judging you as we speak.
> 
> No, not really. But those are def Lady Peeps. Super pretty shoes. Never mind the two people in the photographs.



thanks! i`m judging myself too hhahaha


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:
			
		

> .... Aaaaaaaaaaand I'm officially over Louboutin.



Those two are actually friends of mine.


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Those two are actually friends of mine.



Ok..?


----------



## Zoe Bradley

nillacobain said:


> I think these are magenta Sharka 70


Great, thanks!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:


> Ok..?



Lol I just mean theyre nice people- saying things like theyve put you off of Louboutin isnt perhaps the most kind thing even if you dont agree with the style or whatever the issue was. I wasnt personalizing this comment at you but have only figured out how to quote one thing from my iphone.


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Lol I just mean theyre nice people- saying things like theyve put you off of Louboutin isnt perhaps the most kind thing even if you dont agree with the style or whatever the issue was. I wasnt personalizing this comment at you but have only figured out how to quote one thing from my iphone.



Sometimes you should not take things so personally. 

I do not care for the photographs, and I think I was not alone in that. That's my personal opinion and I don't think you should let it affect you.

:back2topic:


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jenaywins said:


> Sometimes you should not take things so personally.
> 
> I do not care for the photographs, and I think I was not alone in that. That's my personal opinion and I don't think you should let it affect you.
> 
> :back2topic:



Perhaps but if someone / people made slighting comments about someone you know would you honestly not feel the need to perhaps defend them? Thats just the person I am but anyway yes please resume


----------



## jenayb

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Perhaps but if someone / people made slighting comments about someone you know would you honestly not feel the need to perhaps defend them? Thats just the person I am but anyway yes please resume



Well clearly my intent was not to offend you.


----------



## laurenychu

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Perhaps but if someone / people made slighting comments about someone you know would you honestly not feel the need to perhaps defend them? Thats just the person I am but anyway yes please resume



Sorry, I'm sure they're nice people, didn't mean to make it sound like we're degrading them or anything! We're all united by our love for shoes so that's all that should matter!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Are these Yolanda or Banana or something else? Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

Harper Quinn said:


> Are these Yolanda or Banana or something else? Thanks!


 
They look like Yoyo Zeppas.


----------



## Harper Quinn

nillacobain said:


> They look like Yoyo Zeppas.


 
Awesome, thanks!


----------



## red sole junkie

Hello, Can anyone please help me identify this style? TIA!


----------



## sassy lady J

Hi can someone please tell me the name of these?? Already have a request for authnticy in...thanks ladies.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270932510731#ht_500wt_922


----------



## sakura23

sassy lady J said:


> Hi can someone please tell me the name of these?? Already have a request for authnticy in...thanks ladies.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270932510731#ht_500wt_922



I believe they are the materna.


----------



## sassy lady J

sakura23 said:


> I believe they are the materna.



Thank you!!


----------



## PeepToe

What is the name of the ballet flat with the gunmetal spikes? Seen in this listing. I have a crazy urge to be on the hunt for these in my size! I need more spikes in my life!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180848486532?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Dessye

PeepToe said:


> What is the name of the ballet flat with the gunmetal spikes? Seen in this listing. I have a crazy urge to be on the hunt for these in my size! I need more spikes in my life!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180848486532?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



I believe those are the Big Kiss.


----------



## PeepToe

Thank you! 





Dessye said:


> I believe those are the Big Kiss.


----------



## kimona

hi everyone
could anybody help me identify these?







thank youuu


----------



## nillacobain

kimona said:


> hi everyone
> could anybody help me identify these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank youuu


 
Brown glittard Very Privee (VPs).


----------



## kimona

nillacobain said:


> Brown glittard Very Privee (VPs).



thank you dear xoxo


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Could you ladies help me with identifying the style of these?  Thanks so much!


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

I saw these on an amazing blogger!

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Limonade-5-650x433.jpg

http://www.wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Limonade-7-650x433.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

xoEMILYANNE said:


> I saw these on an amazing blogger!
> 
> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Limonade-5-650x433.jpg
> 
> http://www.wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Limonade-7-650x433.jpg


 

Can't open links


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

nillacobain said:


> Can't open links



bah. i can't figure this image thing out. lol

sorry!


----------



## nillacobain

xoEMILYANNE said:


> bah. i can't figure this image thing out. lol
> 
> sorry!


 
Candy flats


----------



## beagly911

Ok, great and wise CL experts, what is this one????


----------



## beagly911

It's a simple form with a small tab of ostrich extending up from the middle of the toe box.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Hello fellow CL friends! Are these YoYo or YouYou or something else? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sakura23

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Hello fellow CL friends! Are these YoYo or YouYou or something else? Thanks a bunch!



Yup these are yoyo


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

sakura23 said:
			
		

> Yup these are yoyo



Thanks!


----------



## shoegirl97354

Hello Girls, help me find what the name of this model. Thanks.

http://www.videdressing.com/sandales-a-talons/christian-louboutin/p-551427.html


----------



## nillacobain

shoegirl97354 said:


> Hello Girls, help me find what the name of this model. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.videdressing.com/sandales-a-talons/christian-louboutin/p-551427.html


 

Either Sharon or Cascade. We haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## shoegirl97354

nillacobain said:


> Either Sharon or Cascade. We haven't figured it out yet.



Thanks. Anyone else has an idea of the name of this model?


----------



## Jasluxe

hi, what are these? I'm in love! 


http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnxdyyOOj1r8qecvo1_500.jpg

24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnxdyyOOj1r8qecvo1_500.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Jasluxe said:


> hi, what are these? I'm in love!
> 
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnxdyyOOj1r8qecvo1_500.jpg
> 
> 24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxnxdyyOOj1r8qecvo1_500.jpg


 

Lux


----------



## heychar

I'm pretty sure they're CL, but what are they called and when were they released/ or were they runway shoes only?


----------



## PetitColibri

heychar said:


> I'm pretty sure they're CL, but what are they called and when were they released/ or were they runway shoes only?



change of the guard
not runway no, spring summer 2011


----------



## heychar

PetitColibri said:


> change of the guard
> not runway no, not sure of year though... 2010 maybe ?



"Change of the guard" ...thats a long name for a shoe Msr Louboutin lol 
Thankyou PetiColibri for your help! I now need these in Royal Blue!


----------



## heychar

PetitColibri said:


> change of the guard
> not runway no, spring summer 2011



Are they hard to find?


----------



## PetitColibri

heychar said:


> Are they hard to find?



I have no idea TBH but not sure they would still be in store after all this time...


----------



## heychar

PetitColibri said:


> I have no idea TBH but not sure they would still be in store after all this time...



Thanks 
I'd never even seen this style on anyone until today online! How the heck did I miss these beauties!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Oakenfoldgodess said:
			
		

> Could you ladies help me with identifying the style of these?  Thanks so much!



Any idea about these ladies?


----------



## oranje

Hey ladies,


Please help me identify this style? It looks like Pigalle to me, but I'm no expert when it comes to red sole. Anyone? Thank you


----------



## laureenthemean

oranje said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> Please help me identify this style? It looks like Pigalle to me, but I'm no expert when it comes to red sole. Anyone? Thank you



Pigalle 120


----------



## oranje

laureenthemean said:


> Pigalle 120




Aww Thanks laureenthemean


----------



## Dessye

heychar said:


> I'm pretty sure they're CL, but what are they called and when were they released/ or were they runway shoes only?



There will be a similar style except with feathers and no platform.  I forget the name but either Madison or Hollywood has it.

Tried to download a pic from google images but the file name was invalid.  Try Google Imaging Louboutin feathers.  It should be there.


----------



## 05_sincere

Can someone please tell me what style this is


----------



## nillacobain

05_sincere said:


> Can someone please tell me what style this is


 
First ones are Decollete 868 - pony hair with ring lizard heel and trimming

Second ones are Marilou


----------



## 05_sincere

nillacobain said:
			
		

> First ones are Decollete 868 - pony hair with ring lizard heel and trimming
> 
> Second ones are Marilou



Thanks for the quick response..


----------



## heychar

Dessye said:


> There will be a similar style except with feathers and no platform.  I forget the name but either Madison or Hollywood has it.
> 
> Tried to download a pic from google images but the file name was invalid.  Try Google Imaging Louboutin feathers.  It should be there.



Thanks Dessye I think I saw the ones with feathers and some with thicker tassels and sort of press stud type holes! But these ones 'Change of the guard' make my heart go ba boom lol


----------



## NANI1972

Can someone verify if the heel height on the Miss Marple is 120? Thanks


----------



## RaggaPolo

Hello,

I just purchased these shoes on ebay, and I was wondering what style they were.  I actually wanted to authenticate them, but I see that the authentication thread is closed (what's going on there?), so I guess I'll have to settle for just knowing if it's a style that CL came out with at all  
The underside is completely covered in blue leather, so I can't even really see a size.  The seller says that they are 36.5, but they run larger, almost like a US 7.  Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## RaggaPolo

Just realized that two of my photos didn't upload with the post -


----------



## nillacobain

RaggaPolo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased these shoes on ebay, and I was wondering what style they were. I actually wanted to authenticate them, but I see that the authentication thread is closed (what's going on there?), so I guess I'll have to settle for just knowing if it's a style that CL came out with at all
> The underside is completely covered in blue leather, so I can't even really see a size. The seller says that they are 36.5, but they run larger, almost like a US 7. Any ideas? Thanks!


 


RaggaPolo said:


> Just realized that two of my photos didn't upload with the post -


 
This is the new authentication thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## RaggaPolo

nillacobain said:


> This is the new authentication thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html



Thank you! Have posted there...


----------



## nillacobain

RaggaPolo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased these shoes on ebay, and I was wondering what style they were. I actually wanted to authenticate them, but I see that the authentication thread is closed (what's going on there?), so I guess I'll have to settle for just knowing if it's a style that CL came out with at all
> The underside is completely covered in blue leather, so I can't even really see a size. The seller says that they are 36.5, but they run larger, almost like a US 7. Any ideas? Thanks!


 


RaggaPolo said:


> Just realized that two of my photos didn't upload with the post -


 

Style is Talitha 130


----------



## Loubie Lover

Could you ladies tell me what style this shoe is?





Thank you!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Loubie Lover said:


> Could you ladies tell me what style this shoe is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Bikiki


----------



## miss.SHOE

anyone know this style by any chance?


----------



## PetitColibri

miss.SHOE said:


> anyone know this style by any chance?



sorry but those look really fake...


----------



## nillacobain

miss.SHOE said:


> anyone know this style by any chance?


 


PetitColibri said:


> sorry but those look really fake...


 
I think these are just an older style.


----------



## miss.SHOE

nillacobain said:


> I think these are just an older style.


i thought so too Nillacobain, the seller said they had belonged to her mother. I gave up on looking for a name for them, but I really liked the 'side' peeptoe. Any thoughts on a possible name? Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

miss.SHOE said:


> i thought so too Nillacobain, the seller said they had belonged to her mother. I gave up on looking for a name for them, but I really liked the 'side' peeptoe. Any thoughts on a possible name? Thanks


 
Try reading this thread.... I'm sure they have been posted a couple of times.


----------



## lanvin

unsure of this style, if anyone knows? also are they an older style/still available? 
many thanks


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Can someone verify if the heel height on the Miss Marple is 120? Thanks



120 usually means millimeters. So it's 120mm or 4.75". You might want to double check my metric conversion


----------



## Miro09

Can anyone help me to identify these??????  Many thanks in advance......


----------



## nillacobain

Miro09 said:


> Can anyone help me to identify these?????? Many thanks in advance......


 
These are fakes, sorry.


----------



## NANI1972

ShoobieDoobie said:


> 120 usually means millimeters. So it's 120mm or 4.75". You might want to double check my metric conversion



lol, i know what 120 is, I was asking if the heel height on the Miss Marple IS 120.


----------



## LavenderIce

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> lol, i know what 120 is, I was asking if the heel height on the Miss Marple IS 120.



Hi T, yes, IIRC the heel height is 120.  They were one of my first charge send when I first started collecting.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> lol, i know what 120 is, I was asking if the heel height on the Miss Marple IS 120.



Hahaha! Sometimes I think all of my heels go straight to my brain. Duh! I do not own this shoe but I've seen them advertised for resale on yoogis in 100mm and other locations at 4 3/4". Maybe it comes in a variety of heel heights?


----------



## ValentineNicole

Please help with these three styles


----------



## nillacobain

ValentineNicole said:


> Please help with these three styles


 
Decollete 868

Simple 100

can't help with the last one - sorry


----------



## PShopper

Please help me with this style?


----------



## ValentineNicole

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Decollete 868
> 
> Simple 100
> 
> can't help with the last one - sorry



Thanks!!!


----------



## FshnLvr

Can anyone help identify below? Is it legit CL? Thanks.


----------



## nillacobain

FshnLvr said:


> Can anyone help identify below? Is it legit CL? Thanks.


 
Style is Cage


This is our Authentication thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## laureenthemean

lanvin said:


> unsure of this style, if anyone knows? also are they an older style/still available?
> many thanks



Glamissima, it's an older style.


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone know what these are:
















TIA!!


----------



## nillacobain

mizcolon73 said:


> Anyone know what these are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 
Petit Rat


----------



## mizcolon73

nillacobain said:


> Petit Rat



Weird name...  Thank you much!


----------



## heychar

Hi Ladies Hope you can help! ...What still is this?


----------



## PetitColibri

heychar said:


> Hi Ladies Hope you can help! ...What still is this?



Misfits


----------



## heychar

PetitColibri said:


> Misfits



Thank you Petit  Do you happen to know what colours it came in?


----------



## PetitColibri

heychar said:


> Thank you Petit  Do you happen to know what colours it came in?



I believe grey, black, purple


----------



## heychar

PetitColibri said:


> I believe grey, black, purple



Thank you


----------



## igorark

Anyone knows something abouti these?

TIA


----------



## mizcolon73

Any ideas on these??

Item: Christian Christian Louboutin Hot Pink Heel Pump 39.5
Listing number: 221004911839
Seller: myfancyitems
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Lo...item3374eb54df

and

Item: Christian Louboutin No Prive heels, slingbacks 40.5
Listing number: 221004867970
Seller: myfancyitems
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Lo...item3374eaa982 

Thank you much Loubie Lovers!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

igorark said:


> Anyone knows something abouti these?
> 
> TIA


These were never available for sale, AFAIK. They were made for a special exhibit of various designers' interpretation of the ruby slippers from The Wizard of Oz. 


mizcolon73 said:


> Any ideas on these??
> 
> Item: Christian Christian Louboutin Hot Pink Heel Pump 39.5
> Listing number: 221004911839
> Seller: myfancyitems
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Lo...item3374eb54df
> 
> and
> 
> Item: Christian Louboutin No Prive heels, slingbacks 40.5
> Listing number: 221004867970
> Seller: myfancyitems
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Lo...item3374eaa982
> 
> Thank you much Loubie Lovers!!!



Links don't work, you have to post the entire link, not just copy and paste your post.


----------



## mizcolon73

laureenthemean said:


> These were never available for sale, AFAIK. They were made for a special exhibit of various designers' interpretation of the ruby slippers from The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> 
> Links don't work, you have to post the entire link, not just copy and paste your post.


 

Sorry 



















TIA!!


----------



## nillacobain

igorark said:


> Anyone knows something abouti these?
> 
> TIA


 


laureenthemean said:


> These were never available for sale, AFAIK. They were made for a special exhibit of various designers' interpretation of the ruby slippers from The Wizard of Oz.


 

Laureen is right.  Also, they have been faked so watch out if you see them for sale - they're not the real deal. 

However they seems a ibrid between Carnaval and Pegote. HTH


----------



## nillacobain

mizcolon73 said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!


 
1 - Numero Privee (NP) in multi glitter

2 - Hai?! Not sure about these


----------



## igorark

laureenthemean said:


> These were never available for sale, AFAIK. They were made for a special exhibit of various designers' interpretation of the ruby slippers from The Wizard of Oz.
> 
> So sad.....thank you anyway


----------



## mizcolon73

nillacobain said:


> 1 - Numero Privee (NP) in multi glitter
> 
> 2 - Hai?! Not sure about these


 


Thank you much!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone know what these are?? Maybe New Hai, custom order color???










Thanks in advance all!


----------



## amag520

I just purchased these online via evilbay. They are authentic, I'm just not sure the name or season/year.  I was so caught up on the look and color I jumped! The box i have with the photo is for another of my pairs so it didn't come with any style name.
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## nillacobain

amag520 said:


> I just purchased these online via evilbay. They are authentic, I'm just not sure the name or season/year.  I was so caught up on the look and color I jumped! The box i have with the photo is for another of my pairs so it didn't come with any style name.
> Thanks for any help!!


 
Mamanouk


----------



## laureenthemean

mizcolon73 said:


> Anyone know what these are?? Maybe New Hai, custom order color???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



I think these are called the Wherever? Older style.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> I think these are called the Wherever? Older style.





mizcolon73 said:


> Anyone know what these are?? Maybe New Hai, custom order color???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance all!



*Laureen* is right, they are called Wherever.  The color isn't custom.  I think it's one of the colors the Wherever came in.  I've seen other pairs in that color.


----------



## mizcolon73

LavenderIce said:


> *Laureen* is right, they are called Wherever.  The color isn't custom.  I think it's one of the colors the Wherever came in.  I've seen other pairs in that color.



Thank you much!!  I think Wherever is absolutely correct!!!!


----------



## Missshiv

Hi ladies

Does anyone know the name of this style?

TIA


----------



## nillacobain

Missshiv said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this style?
> 
> TIA


 
Zeppalace


----------



## Missshiv

nillacobain said:


> Zeppalace



Thank you


----------



## michelle779

I saw these on Instagram, can someone ID please?


----------



## Mrodnyc

glamgrl921 said:


> My goodness Laureen!!  Your knowledge and memory is astounding!!!!


what does UHG mean?  I'm new.


----------



## miss.SHOE

Mrodnyc said:


> what does UHG mean?  I'm new.


i believe Ultimate Holy Grail.


----------



## Divealicious

I just received these pre loved CL's today and I'm curious about the name of the style. I googled it but still no clue. Bought in 2009 according to the seller. Any ideas? Thanks!





p.s. please excuse the clutter on my desk


----------



## lizhorne87

Hello Ladies, 
I found these shoes for a great price, however, Im not quiet sure what they are..? The seller told me they are VPs, which I doubt. They look more like Banana, or Altadama..? These are the only pics I have. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!! (PS. The red on the shoe is from trying to re-paint the soles.)


----------



## PetitColibri

lizhorne87 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I found these shoes for a great price, however, Im not quiet sure what they are..? The seller told me they are VPs, which I doubt. They look more like Banana, or Altadama..? These are the only pics I have. Any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!! (PS. The red on the shoe is from trying to re-paint the soles.)



these are banana


----------



## msohm

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418075&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446493004&R=452575054375&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jrPO4jd

Can anyone tell me what these are called? Thank you!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi, would anyone know the name of this style? and has anyone seen it in any other colours?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrSYaPY

thanks heaps!


----------



## beagly911

ihalhaiha said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jrPO4jd
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these are called? Thank you!


 These are New Simples


----------



## Jönathan

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi, would anyone know the name of this style? and has anyone seen it in any other colours?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418049&bmUID=jrSYaPY
> 
> thanks heaps!



I believe they are called Grapie

Check this page:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ets-talk-about-the-new-styles-670938-745.html


----------



## RyukkuX

Does Louboutin make a pair of pumps that are approximately 85mm in heel height with a barely there peep? The peep hole was so small you could barely see the tip of my big toe (about 1 finger size). They were brown suede with a red tongue. I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## sakura23

ihalhaiha said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jrPO4jd
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these are called? Thank you!





beagly911 said:


> These are New Simples



These are the new ones based off the fifi not the simple. I don't know the name though.


----------



## sakura23

RyukkuX said:


> Does Louboutin make a pair of pumps that are approximately 85mm in heel height with a barely there peep? The peep hole was so small you could barely see the tip of my big toe (about 1 finger size). They were brown suede with a red tongue. I forgot to take a picture.



These are either the mini-bout or the open clic depending on the shape of the toe.


----------



## nillacobain

sakura23 said:


> These are the new ones based off the fifi not the simple. I don't know the name though.


 
They're beautiful! Can I ask you to post their name here if you happen to know it? Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

sakura23 said:


> These are the new ones based off the fifi not the simple. I don't know the name though.





nillacobain said:


> They're beautiful! Can I ask you to post their name here if you happen to know it? Thank you!



They are called Filo.


----------



## nillacobain

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Filo.


 

Thank you!


----------



## Mrodnyc

miss.SHOE said:


> i believe Ultimate Holy Grail.


 
Thank you.


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

I think it is very prive but I am not sure. Thanks for your help!


----------



## laureenthemean

CRYSTAL_SPARKS said:


> I think it is very prive but I am not sure. Thanks for your help!



Altadama


----------



## CRYSTAL_SPARKS

laureenthemean said:


> Altadama



Thank you so much


----------



## heychar

Can anyone ID these... They look like Lady Clou but closed back!?


----------



## laureenthemean

heychar said:


> Can anyone ID these... They look like Lady Clou but closed back!?



Fakes.


----------



## heychar

laureenthemean said:


> Fakes.



Oh dear I liked the idea shame they don't exist! :cry:


----------



## ricaross

Does anyone know the name of these? http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43af51563e#ht_6266wt_1145


----------



## nillacobain

ricaross said:


> Does anyone know the name of these? http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...en_s_Shoes&hash=item43af51563e#ht_6266wt_1145


 
I'm pretty sure this style has already been IDed. Try a search in this thread.


----------



## rone

HI!
Could you, please, help to find out how is this style called? 
Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

rone said:


> HI!
> Could you, please, help to find out how is this style called?
> Thanks!





think these are the helmut


----------



## Nolia

I saw this pic on the Bonanza site.  I don't even know if they're CLs but they look a lot like Big Lips or Open Lips with a T strap... Can someone ID?


----------



## rone

AEGIS said:


> think these are the helmut



Thanks


----------



## randomcollecter

what style is this? I couldn't find it in the reference library


----------



## nillacobain

randomcollecter said:


> what style is this? I couldn't find it in the reference library


 
 Peniche


----------



## laureenthemean

rone said:


> HI!
> Could you, please, help to find out how is this style called?
> Thanks!



Looks like the Sixties.


----------



## JL988

Does anyone know if these were ever produced?


----------



## airina666

Can someone help me with these? Declic? Rolando? Decolette? Many TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

airina666 said:


> Can someone help me with these? Declic? Rolando? Decolette? Many TIA!


 
Ron Ron or Decollete 868 I think?


----------



## dhampir2005

I'm pretty sure these are Sam Edelman's.... My friend has them. They are called "Scarlett".



Nolia said:


> I saw this pic on the Bonanza site.  I don't even know if they're CLs but they look a lot like Big Lips or Open Lips with a T strap... Can someone ID?


----------



## rone

laureenthemean said:


> Looks like the Sixties.



Indeed! I finally found them in google as Sixties, thank you very much!!!


----------



## Nolia

dhampir2005 said:


> I'm pretty sure these are Sam Edelman's.... My friend has them. They are called "Scarlett".



oh dam!  Thanks so much!!  I hope Msr. L makes one like this with like ... spiked strass on the back! OMG.  I would get that in a heart beat... otherwise I think I'm going to have to source where these Sam Edelman shoes are!!!


----------



## ditpixs

Anyone know what these are called?

Thanks
Aaron
aaron@aaronburg.com


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

ditpixs said:
			
		

> Anyone know what these are called?
> 
> Thanks
> Aaron
> aaron@aaronburg.com



Figurina pump I think.


----------



## babygrl7143

Does anyone know what style these Cls are?
http://pinterest.com/pin/131941464053295841/


----------



## Ochun

Does anyone know this style name and year?
Thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261018599379?redirect=mobile#ht_4438wt_971


----------



## nillacobain

Ochun said:


> Does anyone know this style name and year?
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261018599379?redirect=mobile#ht_4438wt_971


 
Miss Marple. 2006/2007 I think.


----------



## Ochun

Thank you


----------



## twangs

Hello, 

Can you help me identify this style name and year? Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25104897148...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2455wt_1165


----------



## sophe

Can anyone help me identify this style and the price? Thanks.


----------



## nillacobain

sophe said:


> Can anyone help me identify this style and the price? Thanks.


 

These were for a J.Mendell runway... I don't think they were mass produced.

ETA: J.Mendell Spring 2010:   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-18.html#post12655001 see post #257


----------



## sophe

nillacobain said:


> These were for a J.Mendell runway... I don't think they were mass produced.
> 
> ETA: J.Mendell Spring 2010: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...cls-on-the-runway-426806-18.html#post12655001 see post #257


 
ic.....Thaey are gorgeous
Thanks alot  BTW,Do you have any idea of Alti 160's platform height?


----------



## nillacobain

sophe said:


> ic.....Thaey are gorgeous
> Thanks alot  BTW,Do you have any idea of Alti 160's platform height?


 
I think it is 40 mm (they have two platforms - one exposed and one hidden)


----------



## sophe

nillacobain said:


> I think it is 40 mm (they have two platforms - one exposed and one hidden)


 
Thanks nillacobain


----------



## Syams

Hello, what style is this :







TIA


----------



## Syams

What style is this?

TIA


----------



## nillacobain

Syams said:


> What style is this?
> 
> TIA


 
Filo


----------



## nillacobain

Syams said:


> Hello, what style is this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


 
Lady Peep Spikes


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, for the life of me I can't remember what these booties are called. Any ideas? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251060671416


----------



## miss.SHOE

anyone know this style? thanks!


----------



## Vodkaine

miss.SHOE said:


> anyone know this style? thanks!



Very Brodé


----------



## mojito3008

Hello!

Anyone knows how these beauties are called? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270967449960?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648

Thanks!


----------



## sakura

Has anyone come across this style before?  Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

sakura said:


> Has anyone come across this style before?  Thanks!



Lola Noeud


----------



## mojito3008

Hello! Can someone please tell me the name of these booties? Thanks so much!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...49960?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f16eb2968


----------



## Acheriontop

Hi ladies, what style are these? The textures on these really confuses me! Thanks


----------



## miss.SHOE

Vodkaine said:


> Very Brodé


thankss


----------



## TaishasMan

How about these?


----------



## Vodkaine

TaishasMan said:


> How about these?



Lady Claude


----------



## blondie1

Hi

I'm new into Christian Louboutin, and I allready love his magnificent shoes 

I have a red pair and a black pair - I know the red ones are simple pump 70 patent calf
..... and I thought the black ones were equivalent, but the black ones are different, they are more "low-cut" than the red ones

Can anyone tell me if they are different styles?

Thanks in advance 

Gitte


----------



## PetitColibri

blondie1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new into Christian Louboutin, and I allready love his magnificent shoes
> 
> I have a red pair and a black pair - I know the red ones are simple pump 70 patent calf
> ..... and I thought the black ones were equivalent, but the black ones are different, they are more "low-cut" than the red ones
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they are different styles?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Gitte



they are the same style : it's just that they changed a bit from year to year !
hope it helps !


----------



## blondie1

PetitColibri said:


> they are the same style : it's just that they changed a bit from year to year !
> hope it helps !


Thank you for your answer..... it was helpful


----------



## loveglitzer

Hello, I bought these vintage CL´s on ebay. They already came in and are really comfortable. What is the name of these?? Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180876056061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

loveglitzer said:


> Hello, I bought these vintage CL´s on ebay. They already came in and are really comfortable. What is the name of these?? Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/180876056061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 

If anyone knows their name they will post.


----------



## JulieLovesLV

Can anyone identify these gray suede wedges?






And these nude patent leather t-strap peep toes?






Thanks in advance!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^The second pair is the Kika.


----------



## Dianabanana12

nillacobain said:


> If anyone knows their name they will post.



? Obviously?


----------



## JulieLovesLV

laureenthemean said:


> ^^The second pair is the Kika.



Thank you!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Dianabanana12 said:


> ? Obviously?


 
?! She posted the same pair at least 3 times in the last few days.


----------



## nillacobain

JulieLovesLV said:


> Can anyone identify these gray suede wedges?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729329
> 
> 
> And these nude patent leather t-strap peep toes?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1729335
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

I'm sure the first pair has already been IDed here so you can try a search in this thread. HTH


----------



## Dianabanana12

nillacobain said:


> ?! She posted the same pair at least 3 times in the last few days.



Lol oh that makes way more sense


----------



## LSett

Good morning all! I just scored this lovely pair for $100 at an estate sale! I have quite a few pairs of Louboutins, but am not familiar with this name or style! Please help! 
Have a great day ! :smile1https://mail/webmail/mailAttach/photo.JPG?part=0.1&folder=%7Elsettlemyer%40vbso.net%2FINBOX&uid=17705&disp=inline


----------



## nillacobain

LSett said:


> Good morning all! I just scored this lovely pair for $100 at an estate sale! I have quite a few pairs of Louboutins, but am not familiar with this name or style! Please help!
> Have a great day ! :smile1https://mail/webmail/mailAttach/pho...ttlemyer@vbso.net/INBOX&uid=17705&disp=inline


 

Link doesn't work. You can upload your pics here or on photobucket/imageshack/etc


----------



## LSett

This is the lovely pair that I got for $100 from the estate sale. Any help identifying the style would be great! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## JulieLovesLV

nillacobain said:


> I'm sure the first pair has already been IDed here so you can try a search in this thread. HTH



I saw the pics but I never saw anyone identify them. I searched through at least 5 pages after the post and never saw it...BUT...I think I may have found my answer! 

I believe they are the Bebe Fusee in gray suede


----------



## nillacobain

JulieLovesLV said:


> I saw the pics but I never saw anyone identify them. I searched through at least 5 pages after the post and never saw it...BUT...I think I may have found my answer!
> 
> I believe they are the Bebe Fusee in gray suede


 
Bebe Fuseesare slingbacks and closed toe IIRC, also have just one color for the wedge.


----------



## araisin

I am going to try and add a pic of some CL boots. I would like to know the style name. Advance apologies if my picutre upload doesn't work. Anyone know what these are called? Thank you.

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h368/araisin/?action=view&amp;current=photo-156.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h368/araisin/photo-156.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## araisin

I will try it one more time. I am pasting the Direct Link code from photobucket directly into my post. Is that wrong? Arrrggh!! If my pic posts, anyone know what these boots are called? Thanks.


----------



## laureenthemean

araisin said:


> I will try it one more time. I am pasting the Direct Link code from photobucket directly into my post. Is that wrong? Arrrggh!! If my pic posts, anyone know what these boots are called? Thanks.



Trotinette


----------



## LSett

nillacobain said:


> Link doesn't work. You can upload your pics here or on photobucket/imageshack/etc


 
Thank you!!! I fixed it and I think the image looks good to go now. Also, these shoes are cut VERY low in the front....they show the tops of all of my toes! But the fit is perfect... EXTREMELY comfy...love them...just dying to know what style and maybe even a timeframe?


----------



## georgiamom

LSett said:


> Thank you!!! I fixed it and I think the image looks good to go now. Also, these shoes are cut VERY low in the front....they show the tops of all of my toes! But the fit is perfect... EXTREMELY comfy...love them...just dying to know what style and maybe even a timeframe?



My slingbacks show toe cleavage, too. Is that typical of CLs?


----------



## nillacobain

LSett said:


> Thank you!!! I fixed it and I think the image looks good to go now. Also, these shoes are cut VERY low in the front....they show the tops of all of my toes! But the fit is perfect... EXTREMELY comfy...love them...just dying to know what style and maybe even a timeframe?


 
Still can't see it because it's a mail attachment. You can use the clip button to uoupload the pic from your computer or use imageshack/photobucket/etc.


----------



## LSett

Please help!


----------



## LSett

Trying to post the image again...I'm not the best with computer stuff! Can you guys see them now? 
THANKS!


----------



## nillacobain

LSett said:


> Please help!


 
These look fake (black ones).


----------



## sctishldy

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9975821

Having a time getting this on here..
Can someone authenticate these...I already has one pair shut down on the same site...shopgoodwill.....They tell me they are real..I think not.
thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

sctishldy said:


> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9975821
> 
> Having a time getting this on here..
> Can someone authenticate these...I already has one pair shut down on the same site...shopgoodwill.....They tell me they are real..I think not.
> thank you!


 

I already replied to your request in the authentication thread. See post   #*2737*


----------



## sctishldy

nillacobain said:


> I already replied to your request in the authentication thread. See post   #*2737*


The site for authentication says closed....I really do not know where I am posting as there seems to be no direction....it is confusing for me.

Anyway, The only picture available is the one I posted ..."whats left of the soles"...which shows they are pretty worn.
I was unsure because of the pull tags and elasticated sides & low heels...I have never seen pull tags on Louboutin boots, then again I have no seen all Louboutin Boots either.. so basically...... they cannot be authenticated by anyone here. I now wonder how the goodwill store is so sure they are not fake,  for they are NOT experts,  having bought a fake pair already from them,  some time ago, that they also said were not fake.

Has anyone seen pull tags on the heels of Louboutin Boots?


----------



## nillacobain

sctishldy said:


> The site for authentication says closed....I really do not know where I am posting as there seems to be no direction....it is confusing for me.
> 
> Anyway, The only picture available is the one I posted ..."whats left of the soles"...which shows they are pretty worn.
> I was unsure because of the pull tags and elasticated sides & low heels...I have never seen pull tags on Louboutin boots, then again I have no seen all Louboutin Boots either.. so basically...... they cannot be authenticated by anyone here. I now wonder how the goodwill store is so sure they are not fake, for they are NOT experts, having bought a fake pair already from them, some time ago, that they also said were not fake.
> 
> Has anyone seen pull tags on the heels of Louboutin Boots?


 
This is the authentication thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html 

Your post #*2734*, then my reply #*2737*, your post  #*2751*  and again my reply #*2752* , Nani's reply  #*2755*. 

If they already sold you a fake pair... are you sure you want to buy again from them? Just my 2 cents. Also, can you request more pics? If so, we need to see the one I've already asked (entire soles).


----------



## ThinSeeker

I am trying to find the CL shoes shown in Confession of a Shopaholic in the scene that the magazine editor Alette is at her house offering her a position at the magazine. Alette grabs a pair of CL from a near by box and they are a cute striped slingback in a beige and brown type of colour.

Can anyone shed some light as to what the name of those CL are?


----------



## nillacobain

ThinSeeker said:


> I am trying to find the CL shoes shown in Confession of a Shopaholic in the scene that the magazine editor Alette is at her house offering her a position at the magazine. Alette grabs a pair of CL from a near by box and they are a cute striped slingback in a beige and brown type of colour.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light as to what the name of those CL are?


 

I think they are Numero Privee (NP) in Africa print.


----------



## Nadin22

ThinSeeker said:


> I am trying to find the CL shoes shown in Confession of a Shopaholic in the scene that the magazine editor Alette is at her house offering her a position at the magazine. Alette grabs a pair of CL from a near by box and they are a cute striped slingback in a beige and brown type of colour.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light as to what the name of those CL are?



I agree with nillacobain. I have seen these on ebay recently.


----------



## ThinSeeker

nillacobain said:
			
		

> I think they are Numero Privee (NP) in Africa print.



Thanks so much for the reply. I have googled my little fingers to the bone to figure out the name of those shoes.

If you come across a photo of it please send me a copy.

Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The  Thin Seeker


----------



## ThinSeeker

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> I agree with nillacobain. I have seen these on ebay recently.



Thanks again!!! Oh can you send me the eBay pic please.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The  Thin Seeker


----------



## ThinSeeker

Guys I just googled the shoes and they aren't the ones. NP animal print is a leopard print not striped 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The  Thin Seeker


----------



## Vodkaine

ThinSeeker said:


> Guys I just googled the shoes and they aren't the ones. NP animal print is a leopard print not striped
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The  Thin Seeker



Africa(n) print, not animal.
which would look like : http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=1099313


----------



## mizcolon73

What are these??


----------



## nillacobain

mizcolon73 said:


> What are these??


 
Seller wrote it in the listing: Souris 70

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270980418124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## imaybeawhile

Can anyone tell me the style names of these two CL beauties?


http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/imaybeawhile/006.jpg

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/imaybeawhile/005.jpg

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/imaybeawhile/004.jpg

Thank you much!


----------



## mizcolon73

nillacobain said:


> Seller wrote it in the listing: Souris 70
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270980418124?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





:shame::shame::shame::shame:  Duh me!!! lol

Thanks Nillacobain


----------



## tanyame

Any ideas what model those could be? They have beige canvas upper, and cork wedges body/

I got them in a consignment store in Dubai and very curious about their model's name and year of release. Thank you!


----------



## mizcolon73

Good morning all!!

Anyone know the name of these???






TIA!!


----------



## imaybeawhile

Hello Ladies, 

Can anyone help with the name of these two pairs of shoes? Thank you much!

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/imaybeawhile/004.jpg

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/imaybeawhile/005.jpg

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t482/imaybeawhile/006.jpg


----------



## Vodkaine

mizcolon73 said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> Anyone know the name of these???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!



Those are fakes. 
And no it's not their name


----------



## bagloverss

Hi, can any one tell me the name of these boots?  Thank you!  I hope the link works!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0oF%2Fw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_6459wt_922


----------



## anniethecat

Does anyone know the name of these sandals?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...58937?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53ed51fcf9


----------



## ESQ.

ladies please help me id these louboutins i bought today

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29072498303...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_720wt_1219

these look a bit like pigalles but the sides are different


----------



## mizsunshyne

bagloverss said:


> Hi, can any one tell me the name of these boots?  Thank you!  I hope the link works!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...0oF%2Fw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_6459wt_922



This look like the Miss Tack boots.
http://www.barneys.com/Christian-Louboutin-Miss-Tack-Botta/501414091,default,pd.html


----------



## mizsunshyne

LSett said:


> Trying to post the image again...I'm not the best with computer stuff! Can you guys see them now?
> THANKS!



Sharkas maybe.


----------



## jamidee

I came across these on pinterest... are they real!? I've never seen this style before.


----------



## PetitColibri

jamidee said:


> I came across these on pinterest... are they real!? I've never seen this style before.



looks fake to me


----------



## Vodkaine

jamidee said:


> I came across these on pinterest... are they real!? I've never seen this style before.



100% Fake


----------



## jamidee

PetitColibri said:


> looks fake to me


thought so! Thanks!


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

Can anyone tell me the name of the flat t-strap sandal with the big polka dot bow on it? I can't remember!! And if anyone knows where this might be available, that'd be awesome!!!


----------



## sakura

MrsHoneycutt said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the flat t-strap sandal with the big polka dot bow on it? I can't remember!! And if anyone knows where this might be available, that'd be awesome!!!



Is it the Vaudoo?

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/VAUDOO!LOU/CHRISTIAN+LOUBOUTIN+-+VAUDOO


----------



## AlicePhillipa

Hi Ladies. I bought that pair on Ebay few years ago (and never worn them) . According to the box label, it is a pair of Menorca 70 which comes from Jeffrey Atlanta (I'm french, I live in Paris, so I really don't know that store  ). Could you tell me if they are authentic ? The box itself seems to be like my other Louboutin boxes (bought on Net a Porter / Loub Online Store). There something which is not really visible on my pictures ... the inside leather (canvas for the outside / leather for the inside) is is partially crumpled.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I would be very grateful if someone could ID this style for me and the type of skin (I am thinking lizard?).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Syams

what style is this?


----------



## Syams

which maggie is this? are they new?


----------



## xlovely

AlicePhillipa said:


> Hi Ladies. I bought that pair on Ebay few years ago (and never worn them) . According to the box label, it is a pair of Menorca 70 which comes from Jeffrey Atlanta (I'm french, I live in Paris, so I really don't know that store  ). Could you tell me if they are authentic ? The box itself seems to be like my other Louboutin boxes (bought on Net a Porter / Loub Online Store). There something which is not really visible on my pictures ... the inside leather (canvas for the outside / leather for the inside) is is partially crumpled.


 
They're authentic, Jeffrey's is a reputable CL retailer, I've purchased a few pairs from them myself!



Syams said:


> what style is this?


 
Lady Peep 150mm



Syams said:


> which maggie is this? are they new?


 
They look like the lavender suede maggies, they're not new, from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## anniethecat

Syams said:


> what style is this?


 
The are Lady Peep...I think the skin is Cosmo Python


----------



## AEGIS

Syams said:


> which maggie is this? are they new?



these might be a new maggie.  they were posted in the new cl thread.  no one is sure


----------



## legendofzelda

Can anyone ID the black Louboutin heeled sandals at the end of this video? Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgPHDP2okxw&feature=plcp


----------



## MrsHoneycutt

sakura said:
			
		

> Is it the Vaudoo?
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/store/VAUDOO%21LOU/CHRISTIAN+LOUBOUTIN+%2D+VAUDOO



Yes!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## xlovely

Are Wendy's Pigalles 100mm or 120? I think shes around 5ft. 
And how practical are nude patent 120s for work? Thanks!


----------



## sakura23

xlovely said:


> Are Wendy's Pigalles 100mm or 120? I think shes around 5ft.
> And how practical are nude patent 120s for work? Thanks!



They are 120's. Personally I think the height is too much for a workplace but i guess it depends.


----------



## maryam.a

Can someone identify this style for me please. 






Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

maryam.a said:


> Can someone identify this style for me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
Style is Filo.


----------



## maryam.a

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Style is Filo.



Thanks


----------



## tuntotet210

Hi!

Can anyone ID this style for me please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230819372...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1287

Thank you very much..


----------



## sakura

tuntotet210 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone ID this style for me please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230819372...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Thank you very much..



Madame Claude.


----------



## tuntotet210

Cheerss.I'm a newbie so need to learn a lot.


----------



## Mrs_Canada

savvysgirl said:


> Girlies, can you ID these for me please? I'm stuck on what they actually are


Yes, they are the Horatio Sling 100mm.  I have a pair


----------



## Mrs_Canada

maryam.a said:


> Can someone identify this style for me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Those are the simple 120's I believe.


----------



## Mrs_Canada

xlovely said:


> Are Wendy's Pigalles 100mm or 120? I think shes around 5ft.
> And how practical are nude patent 120s for work? Thanks!


XLOvely - I just bought a pair of black patent 120's and I am planning on rocking them at the office!  Life is too short


----------



## Vodkaine

Mrs_Canada said:


> Those are the simple 120's I believe.



Nope they were answered and are the filo =)


----------



## Enigma78

Hi!

Can anyone ID this style for me please?
Am abit confused if its the Trotte Avec Moi or Babel


----------



## Jönathan

Enigma78 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can anyone ID this style for me please?
> Am abit confused if its the Trotte Avec Moi or Babel



Definitely not Babel. Those are Trotte Avec Moi 120 boots. Have you had them authenticated?
*
*


----------



## Enigma78

Jönathan;22307386 said:
			
		

> Definitely not Babel. Those are Trotte Avec Moi 120 boots. Have you had them authenticated?


 
Thanks, i haven't had it authenticated yet but will do so asap.

Thanks


----------



## juicypinkglam

what style and color are these?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndKYDgcXwsc&t=0m55s


----------



## Vodkaine

juicypinkglam said:


> what style and color are these?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndKYDgcXwsc&t=0m55s



Hello those are Camel (at least nude) Bianca


----------



## juicypinkglam

Vodkaine said:


> Hello those are Camel (at least nude) Bianca



thank you so much!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Can someone please confirm this style:

http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w455/chateaudecouture/CL Pigalle/


----------



## PetitColibri

05_sincere said:


> Can someone please confirm this style:
> 
> http://s1076.photobucket.com/albums/w455/chateaudecouture/CL Pigalle/



these are pigalle but the old ones with sculpted heel (like on the yoyo)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hello everyone!

I just happen to come across a photo here and was wondering if any of you might know what this pair is called?

Thank you!!!


----------



## babeexphat

hello! What are these?
Bought at a local consignment store for $100 

http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af218/mby5012/FIRST%20Beige%20CLs/

and these ones too!
http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af218/mby5012/SECOND%20blue%20CLs/


----------



## sakura23

babeexphat said:


> hello! What are these?
> Bought at a local consignment store for $100
> 
> http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af218/mby5012/FIRST Beige CLs/
> 
> and these ones too!
> http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af218/mby5012/SECOND blue CLs/



Not sure about the first, but the second are No Prive


----------



## Vodkaine

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just happen to come across a photo here and was wondering if any of you might know what this pair is called?
> 
> Thank you!!!



These might be T-PIGA


----------



## dc419

Hi everyone! Anyone know the style of this?  
I thought it was a shorter heel version of the vivaeva 
but I think those only came in 160mm and the front is a little different too.
Thank you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310411561312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sexandthecity

Just got these today. But I need help iding them.


----------



## sexandthecity

bump


----------



## sakura23

sexandthecity said:


> Just got these today. But I need help iding them.


 


sexandthecity said:


> bump


 
These are declic. Not sure on the height, they look more like 120 than 100's.


----------



## sexandthecity

Thats better than any! Now I know. Any difference between "declic" and new declic?


----------



## sakura23

sexandthecity said:


> Thats better than any! Now I know. Any difference between "declic" and new declic?



They're pretty much the same, except the new ones have a straight heel (i.e. from looking at the side it goes straight up and down), where are the declic heels have a slight curve. I can't see too well from the angle in the picture, but I think I can see a slight curve.


----------



## laynesavdtheday

An eBay purchase! My first pair...just wondering the style. I've looked around madly and I think...Lady Sling? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sakura23

laynesavdtheday said:


> An eBay purchase! My first pair...just wondering the style. I've looked around madly and I think...Lady Sling? Thanks in advance!



These might be the you you sling.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I will ask again!  Is anyone able to ID these http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ification-thread-414111-243.html#post22170412


----------



## laynesavdtheday

sakura23 said:


> These might be the you you sling.


They have a 4" heel and a bit of a platform, at least more than the you you, I think.


----------



## Vodkaine

DesigningStyle said:


> I will ask again!  Is anyone able to ID these http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...ification-thread-414111-243.html#post22170412




I think of the HAI SLING but the heel is quite curvy so Im not sure :B


----------



## bobolo

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180925267629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949


Hi guys can some one please help me id this style ? 
The name is on the tip of my tongue LOL 
thanks


----------



## bobolo

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/320940554008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_758wt_932

Hi guys can some id this style . I think its similar to Tack ? 
but I am a neophyte 
thanks


----------



## Speedah

bobolo said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180925267629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> 
> 
> Hi guys can some one please help me id this style ?
> The name is on the tip of my tongue LOL
> thanks



These are Sixties (maybe Miss Sixties), I think.


----------



## Speedah

bobolo said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/320940554008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_758wt_932
> 
> Hi guys can some id this style . I think its similar to Tack ?
> but I am a neophyte
> thanks



I believe these are the Jo Pump.


----------



## bobolo

Speedah said:


> These are Sixties (maybe Miss Sixties), I think.


thank you


----------



## bobolo

bobolo said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180925267629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949
> 
> 
> Hi guys can some one please help me id this style ?
> The name is on the tip of my tongue LOL
> thanks


 thanks


----------



## blondie1

Hey everyone here

I wonder if someone can tell me the style of these CL's..?

I bought them from eBay, and have allready got them authentified here - I really love them, they will be my "wear all day long at work" shoes 

Thanks in advance


----------



## anniethecat

AlicePhillipa said:


> Hi Ladies. I bought that pair on Ebay few years ago (and never worn them) . According to the box label, it is a pair of Menorca 70 which comes from Jeffrey Atlanta (I'm french, I live in Paris, so I really don't know that store  ). Could you tell me if they are authentic ? The box itself seems to be like my other Louboutin boxes (bought on Net a Porter / Loub Online Store). There something which is not really visible on my pictures ... the inside leather (canvas for the outside / leather for the inside) is is partially crumpled.


 
These are Menorca. Jeffery Atlanta is reputable.


----------



## anniethecat

bobolo said:


> thanks


 
Newton?


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Newton?


 Newtons have the silver pencil heel...I'm thinking Miss Sixties because of the curved heel.


----------



## J Bella

Pls help me identify. Seller doesn't know style. TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251108799751?redirect=mobile#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Speedah

J Bella said:


> Pls help me identify. Seller doesn't know style. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251108799751?redirect=mobile#ht_500wt_922



Defil


----------



## J Bella

Speedah said:


> Defil



Thanks a lot


----------



## Nolia

Saw these on Pinterest.  I'm guessing they aren't CLs.
http://media-cache-ec8.pinterest.com/upload/108579040986859519_IszaGL3Q_c.jpg


----------



## Speedah

Nolia said:


> Saw these on Pinterest.  I'm guessing they aren't CLs.
> http://media-cache-ec8.pinterest.com/upload/108579040986859519_IszaGL3Q_c.jpg



Not CLs. I think they're Gianmarco Lorenzi http://www.polyvore.com/snake_charmer_swarovski_stiletto_pumps/thing?id=52192962


----------



## Esie

Hi. I'm sure you lot can help!
2 pairs. First:












Then:

They were suede bright light cerueal blue. I dyed them purple as stained.


----------



## nillacobain

Esie said:


> Hi. I'm sure you lot can help!
> 2 pairs. First:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then:
> 
> They were suede bright light cerueal blue. I dyed them purple as stained.


 
First ones look like Decoltissimo, second are Alta Spritney


----------



## Esie

Thankyou x


----------



## jamidee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32094746197...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1183 
Is this the banana or the banane?


----------



## red3186

Hello!! Can someone identify these for me? The seller states they're 120mm.
Thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120950083953&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Jönathan

red3186 said:


> Hello!! Can someone identify these for me? The seller states they're 120mm.
> Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120950083953&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I'm pretty sure those are Decollete. If in fact the heel is 100mm then they're probably Decollete 868?


----------



## Speedah

jamidee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32094746197...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1183
> Is this the banana or the banane?



These look like Bananas.



red3186 said:


> Hello!! Can someone identify these for me? The seller states they're 120mm.
> Thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120950083953&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123






			
				Jönathan;22407666 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure those are Decollete. If in fact the heel is 100mm then they're probably Decollete 868?


Jonathan is right, these are Decollete 868s. They don't come in a 120mm heel but sometimes the heel measures slightly more or less than 100mm depending on the size. Usually no more than 110mm though.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Hi, 

Are these Decollete I always get decollete, declics, ron rons, simples all those mixed up i dont own either.... 
Also do you know what year they came out and what the retail $ was? 

The are 100 mm


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID this please

Thanks


----------



## Dianabanana12

Nolia said:


> Saw these on Pinterest. I'm guessing they aren't CLs.
> http://media-cache-ec8.pinterest.com/upload/108579040986859519_IszaGL3Q_c.jpg


 
The goo thing though, is i believe they make these with black but a regular tan sole, incase you dont want it to look CL knockoffish, they also have them in a bunch of other colors i had been wnting a pair! I think theres green, purple, red, etc


----------



## red3186

Speedah said:


> These look like Bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan is right, these are Decollete 868s. They don't come in a 120mm heel but sometimes the heel measures slightly more or less than 100mm depending on the size. Usually no more than 110mm though.


Thank you Jonathan and Speedah for your help!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140804302799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648 

Please help me identify these CL's  Thank you so so much!


----------



## LavenderIce

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140804302799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Please help me identify these CL's  Thank you so so much!



They are called Grace Mule.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

LavenderIce said:


> They are called Grace Mule.



Thank you LavenderIce


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies,

I won these on eBay 2 minutes ago and am wondering what style it is. Thank you thank you 
http://******/NM4rGw


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I won these on eBay 2 minutes ago and am wondering what style it is. Thank you thank you


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this please
> 
> Thanks



Can anyone help with this please


----------



## nillacobain

InAweWithLoubi said:


> InAweWithLoubi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I won these on eBay 2 minutes ago and am wondering what style it is. Thank you thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style is Declic
Click to expand...


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID this please
> 
> Thanks


 
Croc Merry-go-round


----------



## nillacobain

Dianabanana12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these Decollete I always get decollete, declics, ron rons, simples all those mixed up i dont own either....
> Also do you know what year they came out and what the retail $ was?
> 
> The are 100 mm


 
Ron Ron - 2011 I think


----------



## Deleted member 377724

Hey~

I was wondering what style this was. Thanks!

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Christian-Louboutin-/00/s/MTAwMFg5OTk=/$(KGrHqN,!k0E-j-pF5!SBP1nEPU3pg~~60_12.JPG


----------



## nillacobain

kyashiidreams said:


> Hey~
> 
> I was wondering what style this was. Thanks!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Christian-Lo...k=/$(KGrHqN,!k0E-j-pF5!SBP1nEPU3pg~~60_12.JPG


 

Style is Jem


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Thank you so much  ... Now I am off to read threads and posts on this style. I LOVE TPF, the ladies are so knowledgeable


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies,

I won these Declics on eBay and got confused about the heel hight. it matters for the sizing so i would like to know. The seller had them listed for 160 which doesn't exist, and i had them authenticated yday, ladies there said it's 140mm but got this picture from seller today on the measurement of heel hight suggesting 120mm... which hight are these? it's a pair of size 35 if that matters. thanks tons!!!


----------



## nillacobain

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I won these Declics on eBay and got confused about the heel hight. it matters for the sizing so i would like to know. The seller had them listed for 160 which doesn't exist, and i had them authenticated yday, ladies there said it's 140mm but got this picture from seller today on the measurement of heel hight suggesting 120mm... which hight are these? it's a pair of size 35 if that matters. thanks tons!!!


 

These are Declic 140mm but since they are a size 35 heel can be a bit shorter (or a bit higher in sizes such as 41, 41.5, etc). HTH


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I won these Declics on eBay and got confused about the heel hight. it matters for the sizing so i would like to know. The seller had them listed for 160 which doesn't exist, and i had them authenticated yday, ladies there said it's 140mm but got this picture from seller today on the measurement of heel hight suggesting 120mm... which hight are these? it's a pair of size 35 if that matters. thanks tons!!!


I don't know this pair, but one thing I know is that the smaller the size of a shoe, the lower the heel height.  I am either a 36.5 or 37 and none of the heels are as tall as the box/product indicates.  I think the heel height measurement is based on size 38s in general.  For instance, if it says 120, it is 120mm for a size 38, but would be lower for a smaller size pair of shoes.  Same goes for other heel heights.


----------



## bougainvillier

nillacobain said:


> These are Declic 140mm but since they are a size 35 heel can be a bit shorter (or a bit higher in sizes such as 41, 41.5, etc). HTH


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I don't know this pair, but one thing I know is that the smaller the size of a shoe, the lower the heel height. I am either a 36.5 or 37 and none of the heels are as tall as the box/product indicates. I think the heel height measurement is based on size 38s in general. For instance, if it says 120, it is 120mm for a size 38, but would be lower for a smaller size pair of shoes. Same goes for other heel heights.


 
Thanks ladies! I just went to measure my heels: the 100mm seems to be 95mm, 120mm -> 115mm and 150mm -> 140mm! This is def something I should know of as have below-average-sized feet...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks ladies! I just went to measure my heels: the 100mm seems to be 95mm, 120mm -> 115mm and 150mm -> 140mm! This is def something I should know of as have below-average-sized feet...


I am not happy with the heels too.  When it says 120, I expect 120, but what can I do!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am not happy with the heels too. When it says 120, I expect 120, but what can I do!!!


 
That's almost discrimination :shame: Not cool


----------



## alliegator

Hi ladies  Can someone please help me identify the style of these booties I won on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120941919642?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## LV&Evie

Hi!  Can anyone help me identify these ribbon sandals I recently won on ebay?  I'm thinking that they are an older style...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13072902775...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## mizcolon73

Hi ladies...

Can someone please tell me the name of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks much!


----------



## Speedah

mizcolon73 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Can someone please tell me the name of these:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks much!



I'm pretty sure these are the Open Clic. Or Mini Bout. They look very similar...leaning toward OC.


----------



## mizcolon73

Speedah said:


> I'm pretty sure these are the Open Clic. Or Mini Bout. They look very similar...leaning toward OC.


 

Thanks again Speedah... after soing some research it looks as if they are OC... Cant wait to get them... again, I hope they fit!!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies, please help me identify these


----------



## nillacobain

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi ladies, please help me identify these


 

Etrier


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Etrier



Thank you! I have not seen this style before, not a widely popular style it seems


----------



## nillacobain

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Thank you! I have not seen this style before, not a widely popular style it seems


 
It's one of my fave CLs styles ever! I hope you got/get them!


----------



## Dimple

Do these sandals exist or is this a fake?

http://www.fashionweneed.com/fashionrk/fckeditfile/image/1323425835.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vodkaine

Dimple said:


> Do these sandals exist or is this a fake?
> 
> http://www.fashionweneed.com/fashionrk/fckeditfile/image/1323425835.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance




It does exist, it's called "TROIS RONDS" and was re-issued for the Capsule collection


----------



## Dimple

Thank you so much


----------



## Speedah

What are these?

http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/5770305743397222_zRQ6PnRa_c.jpg


----------



## tanyame

LV&Evie said:


> Hi!  Can anyone help me identify these ribbon sandals I recently won on ebay?  I'm thinking that they are an older style...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13072902775...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


Hey! Where you able to find out the names of those ribbon sandals? I also have very similar ones-with darker ribbon and cork heel. http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Louboutin-triple-collage.jpg and here http://www.notesbytanya.com/chilly-days/

I got them at decadestwo1 about a year ago, there were named someting like crossgrain ribbon but I doubt its there original name. Let me know if you have more info.


----------



## anniethecat

Speedah said:


> What are these?
> 
> http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/upload/5770305743397222_zRQ6PnRa_c.jpg


 
Figurina


----------



## LV&Evie

tanyame said:


> Hey! Where you able to find out the names of those ribbon sandals? I also have very similar ones-with darker ribbon and cork heel. http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Louboutin-triple-collage.jpg and here http://www.notesbytanya.com/chilly-days/
> 
> I got them at decadestwo1 about a year ago, there were named someting like crossgrain ribbon but I doubt its there original name. Let me know if you have more info.



OMG, thank you!!  I had given up on anyone being able to help me out on these. Those are such a close match, like sister shoes.


----------



## Speedah

anniethecat said:


> Figurina



Thanks, Annie!


----------



## laneybaby

Hello,

I would like to add a pair of CL boots to my collection. I'm leaning toward one of these:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jA1P4eQ

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ouboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jA1P4eS

Does anyone know the name of these boots?


----------



## shontel

laneybaby said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I would like to add a pair of CL boots to my collection. I'm leaning toward one of these:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418075&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446493010&R=452575399360&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jA1P4eQ
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418075&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446422997&R=452533575447&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&N=4294912355+306418075&bmUID=jA1P4eS
> 
> Does anyone know the name of these boots?



This link isn't working (for me).


----------



## laneybaby

shontel said:
			
		

> This link isn't working (for me).



Sorry it worked when I was on my computer but on my phone it just takes me to Saks mobile site. I'm going to try to post pics instead.


----------



## laneybaby

I hope these work:


----------



## nillacobain

laneybaby said:


> I hope these work:


 
The black ones are Vichy Botta 120.

ETA: found them! The luggage ones are the Mirabelle 120: http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/it_en/homepage/mirabelle-calf.html


----------



## laneybaby

nillacobain said:
			
		

> The black ones are Vichy Botta 120.
> 
> ETA: found them! The luggage ones are the Mirabelle 120: http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/it_en/homepage/mirabelle-calf.html



Thanks!!


----------



## Louise26

I have a very interesting issue... I'm hoping you ladies can help me get to the bottom of this!

I was in the Chicago Nordstrom store two weeks ago. I was thrilled to be able to try shoes on in the store, not just buy them blindly online!! I tried on two styles that I liked (and then purchased). One pair was the Filo. The other pair was what I thought was a Piou Piou 100.

When I saw the boxes, the box for the Piou Piou pair said Decollette. I was majorly confused. I had tried on a returned pair of Decolletes at my Nordies back home. Between that, and being a Loubi adict, I was nearly positive those weren't the same shoe. I even asked the sales associate, who assured me it was correct.

It was clear both pairs had been tried on, so I asked that two new pairs be shipped to my home. Lo and behold, the "Piou Pious" arrived in a Decollete box!!

Please someone tell me if I've lost my mind. I purchased this shoe for $625, which is also the price for Decolletes at Nordies. Is the Piou Piou 100 the same price?







The pair in question is the pair on the right. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LV&Evie

blackbeltshoppr said:


> I have a very interesting issue... I'm hoping you ladies can help me get to the bottom of this!
> 
> I was in the Chicago Nordstrom store two weeks ago. I was thrilled to be able to try shoes on in the store, not just buy them blindly online!! I tried on two styles that I liked (and then purchased). One pair was the Filo. The other pair was what I thought was a Piou Piou 100.
> 
> When I saw the boxes, the box for the Piou Piou pair said Decollette. I was majorly confused. I had tried on a returned pair of Decolletes at my Nordies back home. Between that, and being a Loubi adict, I was nearly positive those weren't the same shoe. I even asked the sales associate, who assured me it was correct.
> 
> It was clear both pairs had been tried on, so I asked that two new pairs be shipped to my home. Lo and behold, the "Piou Pious" arrived in a Decollete box!!
> 
> Please someone tell me if I've lost my mind. I purchased this shoe for $625, which is also the price for Decolletes at Nordies. Is the Piou Piou 100 the same price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pair in question is the pair on the right. Any help would be greatly appreciated!




The pair on the right are NOT Decolletes.  I have a pair and they are not that pointy-toed.


----------



## sakura23

blackbeltshoppr said:


> I have a very interesting issue... I'm hoping you ladies can help me get to the bottom of this!
> 
> I was in the Chicago Nordstrom store two weeks ago. I was thrilled to be able to try shoes on in the store, not just buy them blindly online!! I tried on two styles that I liked (and then purchased). One pair was the Filo. The other pair was what I thought was a Piou Piou 100.
> 
> When I saw the boxes, the box for the Piou Piou pair said Decollette. I was majorly confused. I had tried on a returned pair of Decolletes at my Nordies back home. Between that, and being a Loubi adict, I was nearly positive those weren't the same shoe. I even asked the sales associate, who assured me it was correct.
> 
> It was clear both pairs had been tried on, so I asked that two new pairs be shipped to my home. Lo and behold, the "Piou Pious" arrived in a Decollete box!!
> 
> Please someone tell me if I've lost my mind. I purchased this shoe for $625, which is also the price for Decolletes at Nordies. Is the Piou Piou 100 the same price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pair in question is the pair on the right. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 


LV&Evie said:


> The pair on the right are NOT Decolletes. I have a pair and they are not that pointy-toed.


 
They are not the original decolletes which have an almond toe, but the new decolletes which i believe is decollete 354 which came out in the last couple of months.


----------



## Louise26

sakura23 said:


> They are not the original decolletes which have an almond toe, but the new decolletes which i believe is decollete 354 which came out in the last couple of months.


 

THANK YOU - THANK YOU - THANK YOU!  

I feel much better now haha.


----------



## sakura23

blackbeltshoppr said:


> THANK YOU - THANK YOU - THANK YOU!
> 
> I feel much better now haha.



You're welcome  That's really annoying that the SA said it was piou piou, they have completely different heels.


----------



## tanyame

Anyone idea what those ones might be http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...7100?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4606a573cc?


----------



## LV&Evie

sakura23 said:


> They are not the original decolletes which have an almond toe, but the new decolletes which i believe is decollete 354 which came out in the last couple of months.



Oh good lord, seriously?  How confusing!    Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Vodkaine

tanyame said:


> Anyone idea what those ones might be http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...7100?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4606a573cc?



Those are MIMIBUS


----------



## AEGIS

no one can tell  me what this is.  i hope someone here knows. the seller gave me a name but nothing pops up. i know they are authentic cl's. TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150872481601?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

AEGIS said:


> no one can tell me what this is. i hope someone here knows. the seller gave me a name but nothing pops up. i know they are authentic cl's. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150872481601?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
Style is "Masai" IIRC


----------



## AEGIS

nillacobain said:


> Style is "Masai" IIRC





when i google Masai all the versions have leather strings.  this doesn't look like that.


----------



## tanyame

Vodkaine said:


> Those are MIMIBUS


Thank you very much for the hint!!! Without your help, I would've not been able to identify my lovely wedges. From what I found after your tip, accurate name for those is Mimi Bis and specification 110.


----------



## tanyame

tanyame said:


> Thank you very much for the hint!!! Without your help, I would've not been able to identify my lovely wedges. From what I found after your tip, accurate name for those is Mimi Bis and specification 110.


Any idea what those might be? http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/L1010196.jpg Their platform section looks identical to Mimi Bis, but the top part is different


----------



## padlock

Hi,

Can someone help me ID this shoe? Thank you in advance.


----------



## PetitColibri

padlock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me ID this shoe? Thank you in advance.



these are "just piks" in silver
(they come in 100 and 120 heel height)


----------



## ChrisyAM15

tanyame said:


> Any idea what those might be? http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/L1010196.jpg Their platform section looks identical to Mimi Bis, but the top part is different



Lafalaise 100 Cork Wedge Sandals.


----------



## padlock

PetitColibri said:


> these are "just piks" in silver
> (they come in 100 and 120 heel height)


Thank you so so much


----------



## glistenpearls

Can someone tell me what's the style of Louboutin is this? I wanted to buy this through Saks but they don't have my size in nude. Now I want to call around other stores but I have no idea what is this called. Any helps much appreciated. Btw, my local Saks is hopeless because I live in Austin 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Christian+Louboutin&N=306418098&bmUID=jAL46w8


----------



## PetitColibri

glistenpearls said:


> Can someone tell me what's the style of Louboutin is this? I wanted to buy this through Saks but they don't have my size in nude. Now I want to call around other stores but I have no idea what is this called. Any helps much appreciated. Btw, my local Saks is hopeless because I live in Austin
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Christian+Louboutin&N=306418098&bmUID=jAL46w8



this is called "filo" and this one is nude and 120 heel height


----------



## glistenpearls

PetitColibri said:


> this is called "filo" and this one is nude and 120 heel height



Thank you so much! Time to call around


----------



## laynesavdtheday

Any help with the style of these? Thanks!


----------



## angelamdai

Can someone help me ID these?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160866751202

xoxo


----------



## nillacobain

angelamdai said:


> Can someone help me ID these?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160866751202
> 
> xoxo


 
Yoyo


----------



## JustWantToPeek

hi can someone please tell if this is pigalle or Decoltissimo


----------



## Speedah

JustWantToPeek said:


> hi can someone please tell if this is pigalle or Decoltissimo



Decoltissimo


----------



## akillian24

OOOOhhhhh..... I just keep finding: Mary Jane


----------



## shontel

Hey Lovelies! What style are these?


----------



## anniethecat

akillian24 said:


> OOOOhhhhh..... I just keep finding: Mary Jane


 
Wallis I believe


----------



## sakura23

shontel said:


> Hey Lovelies! What style are these?
> 
> View attachment 1846130



I believe these are carnaval nodo


----------



## nillacobain

akillian24 said:


> OOOOhhhhh..... I just keep finding: Mary Jane


 


anniethecat said:


> Wallis I believe


 
Wallis Zeppa


----------



## shontel

That's it! Thank you darling! 


sakura23 said:


> I believe these are carnaval nodo


----------



## vivalapink

Can anyone tell me what style she's wearing? I've literally been trying to find the name for the past 2 hours. http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/08/blossom-floral-print-soft-chambray/

And I believe I found them on Bergdorf's site, but, unfortunately, no style name.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=56&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015

Thanks so much! I love you ladies!


----------



## rlallen

Hello,

I just had my Christian Louboutin 'Trash' bag authenticated by Speedah on the authentication thread and am now wondering if anyone can give me more background information on this style.  I believe it is something to do with Diane Von Furstenberg? I know they are good friends. Apologies for the flash on inside of bag, the red leather is red and not orange and so is the last (sole) zip pull inside. All links open in a new browser tab.

Front view
Close up #1
Close-up  #2
Detail #1
Rivet
Outer zip pull
Base
Birds-eye
Inside heat stamp
Last-shaped zip pull (true red colour to match the leather lining, flash made it look pink)

Best, R


----------



## PetitColibri

vivalapink said:


> Can anyone tell me what style she's wearing? I've literally been trying to find the name for the past 2 hours. http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/08/blossom-floral-print-soft-chambray/
> 
> And I believe I found them on Bergdorf's site, but, unfortunately, no style name.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=56&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015
> 
> Thanks so much! I love you ladies!



these are "minibout" they are from a few years back


----------



## Anjel_icing

HI all,  what is the style name of these shoes please?

cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150888982164

TIA!! xx


----------



## calisurf

vivalapink said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what style she's wearing? I've literally been trying to find the name for the past 2 hours. http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/08/blossom-floral-print-soft-chambray/
> 
> And I believe I found them on Bergdorf's site, but, unfortunately, no style name.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod28830004&parentId=cat10015&masterId=cat203509&index=56&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203509cat10015
> 
> Thanks so much! I love you ladies!



Xxxx


----------



## ms_pinky

Anyone know what style this is?

http://images.craigslist.org/5G95F35H83E33G53N6c8le472c689b2541085.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## ladydeb

great!!!


----------



## calisurf

ms_pinky said:
			
		

> Anyone know what style this is?
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/5G95F35H83E33G53N6c8le472c689b2541085.jpg
> 
> Thanks!



Orlan.  Would ask for more pics, ESP close up of sole and check in authenticate thread.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!  I just bought these and was wondering if you could ID?
















TIA


----------



## Anjel_icing

Anjel_icing said:
			
		

> HI all,  what is the style name of these shoes please?
> 
> cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150888982164
> 
> TIA!! xx



Oops the link didn't work. Here is a pic-


----------



## jaclyn86

Just bought these off eBay (after having them confirmed here!) the seller didn't have the style listed tho. I think I know what they are but not 100%. I feel like such a noob!  







Slightly bummed I had to get my first pair off eBay when DH told me to go buy a pair, but the closest store is nearly 4 hours away!


----------



## rdgldy

jaclyn86 said:


> Just bought these off eBay (after having them confirmed here!) the seller didn't have the style listed tho. I think I know what they are but not 100%. I feel like such a noob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly bummed I had to get my first pair off eBay when DH told me to go buy a pair, but the closest store is nearly 4 hours away!


Look like simples from the angle.


----------



## jaclyn86

rdgldy said:


> Look like simples from the angle.



Thanks. That is what I was thinking but I have been confused before!


----------



## misstammy824

Can anyone ID? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390457784489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lissa121194

I've been looking for the CL's that SJP wears in SATC. The ones known infamously for when she steps in dog poop. I would love to have them for my graduation. Long story short we have to wear white shoes (which I don't necessarily like) but I love these. Help me please!! Years of search with 9 months left 

~~my computer wouldn't let me attach a picture, but google has it


----------



## Lissa121194

Choo_Freaky said:


> does anyone have any idea about these 2 shoes? first one from SATC when carrie was in paris, and the second are from the le rituel advert.


I'm looking for the same pair as you!! The one's on top from SATC. **fingers crossed**


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Anjel_icing said:


> Oops the link didn't work. Here is a pic-


I think these are called "Coxinelle"


----------



## dsmdylan

hi ladies! I won these for my girlfriends birthday and was hoping someone could identify (authenticate?) them. they totally look like simples to me but the grain of the wood is vertical and all of the bruges I find pictures of have horizontal grain. Tia!

www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...me=ADME:L:OC:MOTORS:3160&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## nillacobain

dsmdylan said:


> hi ladies! I won these for my girlfriends birthday and was hoping someone could identify (authenticate?) them. they totally look like simples to me but the grain of the wood is vertical and all of the bruges I find pictures of have horizontal grain. Tia!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...me=ADME:L:OC:MOTORS:3160&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
Style is New Simple. Authentic. 

Link to the AT:  http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ls-read-first-page-before-posting-731194.html


----------



## dsmdylan

thanks! any comment as to the wood? I haven't seen anything like it on tpb or elsewhere on the net


----------



## nillacobain

dsmdylan said:


> thanks! any comment as to the wood? I haven't seen anything like it on tpb or elsewhere on the net


 
Some styles have "stacked wood" heels and platforms (think Bruges). I think I only ever seen this particular wood pattern in New Simples. New Simples also can have stacked wood heels and platform. HTH


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Can someone help me identify these shoes? It's driving me mad! :cry: I managed to find the flat version is called "Babouche". Thanks!!


----------



## renee2840

Hi, does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks!

https://picasaweb.google.com/114109...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMb63MLW2Jy3aA&feat=directlink


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Can someone help me identify these shoes? It's driving me mad! :cry: I managed to find the flat version is called "Babouche". Thanks!!



Oops forgot to add the link... 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221114330451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## misstammy824

Anyone know this boot?


----------



## nillacobain

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Can someone help me identify these shoes? It's driving me mad! :cry: I managed to find the flat version is called "Babouche". Thanks!!


 


mademoiselle.bd said:


> Oops forgot to add the link...
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221114330451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
Elodie


----------



## nillacobain

renee2840 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks!
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/114109...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMb63MLW2Jy3aA&feat=directlink


 
Style is Biancaneve


----------



## Anjel_icing

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I think these are called "Coxinelle"



Thanks!!! Xx


----------



## tanyame

Hey ladies! Does anyone know what style are those? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271036356830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

tanyame said:


> Hey ladies! Does anyone know what style are those? http://www.ebay.com/itm/271036356830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Ambrosina


----------



## tanyame

nillacobain said:


> Ambrosina


Many thanks for your help! This is the second time your thread helped me figure out the style!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

nillacobain said:


> Elodie



Thanks!!


----------



## babyphoenix

Hi, ladies
I need to tap into the brain of yours to figure out the style names for these items. I really appreciate your help. I've tried searching on google and on TPF but no luck.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957443327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221109567828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300750724884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110941525190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Is this the ballerinette?

Thank you Thank you!


----------



## gel526

Found on ebay, are they even a real style? I did Buy It Now but havent paid yet. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140845380775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## anniethecat

gel526 said:


> Found on ebay, are they even a real style? I did Buy It Now but havent paid yet.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140845380775?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
Link doesn't work


----------



## tanyame

Any idea what those black ankle boots could be? I am thinking maybe Lastoto, but not sure since the stretch elastic is a little different from Lastoto? 
http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/IMG_7710.jpg
http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DSC_1252.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## Vickaikai

Hello ladies!  Popsicool has already graciously authenticated these lovely shoes, but just wanted to know what kind these are (the seller doesn't know - kinda weird no?).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32096163240...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=320961632403&_rdc=1

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Vickaikai said:


> Hello ladies! Popsicool has already graciously authenticated these lovely shoes, but just wanted to know what kind these are (the seller doesn't know - kinda weird no?).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32096163240...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=320961632403&_rdc=1
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


 
Look like New Simples.


----------



## nillacobain

tanyame said:


> Any idea what those black ankle boots could be? I am thinking maybe Lastoto, but not sure since the stretch elastic is a little different from Lastoto?
> http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/IMG_7710.jpg
> http://www.notesbytanya.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DSC_1252.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


 
Style is Lastic


----------



## babiepug

I won the auction, and would love if someone could tell me the style name of these shoes. Thanks so much for your time.


http://i.ebayimg.com/t/ULTIMATE-BLACK-HEELS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Pumps-Shoes-35-/00/s/MTE5OVgxNjAw/$T2eC16Z,!yEE9s5jGJO1BQOq(gldFw~~60_1.JPG


----------



## nillacobain

babiepug said:


> I won the auction, and would love if someone could tell me the style name of these shoes. Thanks so much for your time.
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/ULTIMATE-BLACK-HEELS-CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Patent-Pumps-Shoes-35-/00/s/MTE5OVgxNjAw/$T2eC16Z,!yEE9s5jGJO1BQOq(gldFw~~60_1.JPG


 

Can you post a working link/pic?


----------



## babiepug

nillacobain said:


> Can you post a working link/pic?


----------



## babiepug

babiepug said:


>


 
sorry for the large pic, thanks so much for your time.


----------



## angelamdai

Hi Experts!

I just got these authenticated but I have no idea what style they are. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150894479051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## HRM

Hi Ladies, does anybody know these boots style? Seen on Vicky Beckham in Heathrow airport on September 3rd


----------



## sakura23

angelamdai said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> I just got these authenticated but I have no idea what style they are.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150894479051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like No Prive


----------



## sakura23

HRM said:


> Hi Ladies, does anybody know these boots style? Seen on Vicky Beckham in Heathrow airport on September 3rd



These are Alta Bouton


----------



## babyphoenix

Hi, sorry for the repost. Wanted to make sure these shoes get eyes laid on.



babyphoenix said:


> Hi, ladies
> I need to tap into the brain of yours to figure out the style names for these items. I really appreciate your help. I've tried searching on google and on TPF but no luck.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180957443327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221109567828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300750724884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110941525190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Is this the ballerinette?
> 
> Thank you Thank you!


----------



## angelamdai

sakura23 said:


> Looks like No Prive



Thanks for your help!


----------



## yy0015

Hi ladies! The seller said she was unsure on the name of these CLs, since she bought them secondhand. Are they Simples, Decollete, or something else...?

Thank you!


----------



## sylphfae

Hi CL ladies!! I picked up these loubies at a consignment event, would anybody be able to tell me which season they're from and identify the style? They're vps with a burgundy tip, and snakeskin of some sort (I'm not sure what type of snakeskin they are, am not familiar with CL exotics!)


----------



## Speedah

yy0015 said:


> Hi ladies! The seller said she was unsure on the name of these CLs, since she bought them secondhand. Are they Simples, Decollete, or something else...?
> 
> Thank you!



These are Decollete 868 100mm in black patent (they also come in calf/kid and Jazz)



sylphfae said:


> Hi CL ladies!! I picked up these loubies at a consignment event, would anybody be able to tell me which season they're from and identify the style? They're vps with a burgundy tip, and snakeskin of some sort (I'm not sure what type of snakeskin they are, am not familiar with CL exotics!)



Very Prive Roccia Python. Not sure of the exact season but I want to say around 2009 sometime.


----------



## yy0015

*@Speedah:* Thank you! I really appreciate your help! =)



Speedah said:


> These are Decollete 868 100mm in black patent (they also come in calf/kid and Jazz)


----------



## CMP86

What style is this? http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/clo/3223026340.html


----------



## Speedah

CMP86 said:


> What style is this? http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/clo/3223026340.html



Insectika. Although you may want a few more pics, especially of the side to confirm authenticity.


----------



## jamidee

I can't remember the style name nor can I find a pic.. what is the LP style with the ring strass heel, glitter base and gold spikes?


----------



## angelamdai

sakura23 said:


> Looks like No Prive



I just got them today. I have a question though. All the leopard No Prives I've seen have a red heel but mine have the leopard pony print on the heel. Is that just an older style?


----------



## akillian24

nillacobain said:


> Wallis Zeppa



Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Crackberry

Tia


----------



## PetitColibri

Crackberry said:


> Tia



they are called "unique"


----------



## tanyame

Any ideas on a name of those Louboutin Mary Janes? In case if pictures do not upload, please check the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Bla...eHzFyKCCPOLlA5bAnbwd+kI=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## renee2840

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Style is Biancaneve



Thanks!


----------



## renee2840

nillacobain said:


> Style is Biancaneve



Thanks very much!


----------



## Crackberry

petitcolibri said:


> they are called "unique"



thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Can anyone help with these?  They look like Ambrosina or Mouche but without the platform.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380472613216?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Chakern

Help me name this style.....


----------



## Chakern

Sorry this style:

http://www.dba.dk/louboutin-stilet/id-85846328/

Charlotte


----------



## PetitColibri

Chakern said:


> Sorry this style:
> 
> http://www.dba.dk/louboutin-stilet/id-85846328/
> 
> Charlotte



these are "ambertina"


----------



## Chakern

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> these are "ambertina"



Thanks :0)


----------



## HRM

sakura23 said:


> These are Alta Bouton


Thanks a lot, Sakura!


----------



## maryam.a

can anyone please identify both CL heels that Kourtney is wearing.

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

maryam.a said:


> can anyone please identify both CL heels that Kourtney is wearing.
> 
> Thanks


 
Not sure about the first pair - Roccia python Declic 120mm? 
Second one is black suede Miss Clichy 160mm


----------



## maidenkorea

Hi Ladies, 
I recently purchased these pumps and was hoping someone could tell me the name of the style.  Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320985956317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## JetSetGo!

maidenkorea said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I recently purchased these pumps and was hoping someone could tell me the name of the style.  Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320985956317?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



Elisa 100

Lovely!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can anyone help with these?  They look like Ambrosina or Mouche but without the platform.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380472613216?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Can anyone help with this?

Thanks!


----------



## tanyame

Please help me identify those Louboutin Mary Jane pumps. Thank you!


----------



## Speedah

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can anyone help with these?  They look like Ambrosina or Mouche but without the platform.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380472613216?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





hermosa_vogue said:


> Can anyone help with this?
> 
> Thanks!



I think they're just called Mouche instead of Mouche Zeppa (with platform).


----------



## cts900

tanyame said:


> Please help me identify those Louboutin Mary Jane pumps. Thank you!



Walibou 90mm


----------



## Hanna_M

Could someone help me identify these please? Trying to figure out if they'll fit!


----------



## beagly911

Hanna_M said:


> Could someone help me identify these please? Trying to figure out if they'll fit!


 These are Very Prive in Tobacco, I believe, with gold tip.  I would ask for the actual size on the shoe to check the sizing, and refer to the sizing thread.


----------



## mizcolon73

Any idea what these are called and how they fit??







TIA


----------



## Hanna_M

beagly911 said:


> These are Very Prive in Tobacco, I believe, with gold tip.  I would ask for the actual size on the shoe to check the sizing, and refer to the sizing thread.



Thank you. I've done just that...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Speedah said:


> I think they're just called Mouche instead of Mouche Zeppa (with platform).



Thanks a lot Speedah!


----------



## indypup

Hanna_M said:
			
		

> Could someone help me identify these please? Trying to figure out if they'll fit!



I would ask for more pics and post in the authenticity thread.  Something about these (well, many little things) seems off to me.


----------



## mizcolon73

indypup said:


> I would ask for more pics and post in the authenticity thread.  Something about these (well, many little things) seems off to me.



If I'm not mistaken, these are already in the authentification thread....


----------



## Speedah

indypup said:


> I would ask for more pics and post in the authenticity thread.  Something about these (well, many little things) seems off to me.





mizcolon73 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, these are already in the authentification thread....



The pic angles are a little weird but a few of the key things I look for, especially on suede VPs, is fine.


----------



## Chakern

indypup said:
			
		

> I would ask for more pics and post in the authenticity thread.  Something about these (well, many little things) seems off to me.



I would do to..... Seems a little of to me to :0/


----------



## Griss

can anyone please tell me the name of this shoe, thanks.


----------



## sakura23

Griss said:


> can anyone please tell me the name of this shoe, thanks.



These are counterfeit.


----------



## SueGalle

sakura23 said:


> These are counterfeit.



I don't think I have heard of that name of CL before.....


----------



## sakura23

SueGalle said:


> I don't think I have heard of that name of CL before.....


 lol it means they are fake, they aren't a CL style at all


----------



## Griss

sakura23 said:


> These are counterfeit.




Oh wow, thank you for answering me.


----------



## nillacobain

Can you ladies help me IDing this style... I don't have a pic but:

- kitten heel without platform
- you you last but with smaller peeptoe
- not the Sexy

TIA


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Can you ladies help me IDing this style... I don't have a pic but:
> 
> - kitten heel without platform
> - you you last but with smaller peeptoe
> - not the Sexy
> 
> TIA


 
ETA: they look like Jo pumps but with thinner 45mm (I think) heel.


----------



## sakura23

nillacobain said:


> ETA: they look like Jo pumps but with thinner 45mm (I think) heel.


 
Materna?


----------



## nillacobain

sakura23 said:


> Materna?


 
Not the Materna. Heel was straight.


----------



## mizcolon73

** Bumping these..I just bough them and would love to know the style name**

TIA









mizcolon73 said:


> Any idea what these are called and how they fit??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


----------



## shoegirl97354

Hi Girls help me find the name of that boots please.
Thanks.

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/toundra-christian-louboutin.shtml


----------



## aceofspades

Can anyone please tell me the name of these boots in the 1st picture?

Also, is the 2nd picture the same style as the first (I think they are, but I would like some expert eyes just to be sure)? Thanks so much!


----------



## PetitColibri

aceofspades said:


> Can anyone please tell me the name of these boots in the 1st picture?
> 
> Also, is the 2nd picture the same style as the first (I think they are, but I would like some expert eyes just to be sure)? Thanks so much!



yes the 2nd picture shows the same boots as first pic
they look like the Ginevra
HTH


----------



## aerithgirl

Hi ladies! I'm not sure what style this is:






Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nillacobain

aerithgirl said:


> Hi ladies! I'm not sure what style this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


 
Style is New Simple


----------



## aerithgirl

nillacobain said:


> Style is New Simple


Awesome, thank you! I think they'll fit me then


----------



## Dessye

aceofspades said:


> Can anyone please tell me the name of these boots in the 1st picture?
> 
> Also, is the 2nd picture the same style as the first (I think they are, but I would like some expert eyes just to be sure)? Thanks so much!



These are Alta Ariella Talon


----------



## dosborn

Could someone help me with these..Would love to know there name


----------



## nillacobain

aerithgirl said:


> Awesome, thank you! I think they'll fit me then


 
You're welcome! Great buy ... they're my fave CLs style!


----------



## beagly911

dosborn said:


> Could someone help me with these..Would love to know there name


 Decolzep, great work horse shoe for me - wear them every week!


----------



## dosborn

beagly911 said:


> Decolzep, great work horse shoe for me - wear them every week!


Thanks so much...hope to own them soon


----------



## dosborn

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Beige-Brown-Summer-HOT-Slingback-High-Heels-WORN-ONLY-ONCE-/00/s/NjUwWDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!lcE+36hoQ1OBQLvphunTg~~60_14.JPG

How about these...They were authenticated..Im the new proud owner..I just love them..Could someone help me with there name..
If the link doesnt work they are the shoes in my avatar pic...


----------



## nillacobain

dosborn said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-Beige-Brown-Summer-HOT-Slingback-High-Heels-WORN-ONLY-ONCE-/00/s/NjUwWDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqF,!lcE+36hoQ1OBQLvphunTg~~60_14.JPG
> 
> How about these...They were authenticated..Im the new proud owner..I just love them..Could someone help me with there name..
> If the link doesnt work they are the shoes in my avatar pic...


 
Tre JoJo I think


----------



## dosborn

nillacobain said:


> Tre JoJo I think


Thanks I thought that was the name ..wasnt sure..But there not in the sizing thread..Thanks


----------



## aceofspades

Dessye said:


> These are Alta Ariella Talon



Thanks!! I knew it started with an "a" but couldn't figure it out


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi Ladies!

Can anyone ID this style? Thank you!


----------



## PetitColibri

jess10141 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Can anyone ID this style? Thank you!



these are "declic"


----------



## jaclyn86

What is the name of this style please?


----------



## SueGalle

jaclyn86 said:


> What is the name of this style please?


 picture??


----------



## jaclyn86

SueGalle said:


> picture??



Omg! Sorry I spaced out!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170916860087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Speedah

jaclyn86 said:


> Omg! Sorry I spaced out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170916860087?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Lola


----------



## evanescent

Hi ladies, didn't want to start a new thread and I think this is the most relevant thread to post my question.

Can anyone please tell me the difference between Declic 140 and Miss Clichy 140/160, in terms of the toebox shape? I've been looking through reference pics of them but can't really tell the difference between the 2, except the Declic has more of an angled heel whereas Miss Clichy has a straight heel..

The thing is, Declic 140s are pretty unflattering on my feet, so I'm not sure if I should pass on the Miss Clichys if they have similar shaped toebox. Unfortunately I can't try them on, so am relying on your expertise! 

FYI I absolutely love the Ron Rons. Clichys (Pin Ups) are good too. Thanks so much!


----------



## nillacobain

evanescent said:


> Hi ladies, didn't want to start a new thread and I think this is the most relevant thread to post my question.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the difference between Declic 140 and Miss Clichy 140/160, in terms of the toebox shape? I've been looking through reference pics of them but can't really tell the difference between the 2, except the Declic has more of an angled heel whereas Miss Clichy has a straight heel..
> 
> The thing is, Declic 140s are pretty unflattering on my feet, so I'm not sure if I should pass on the Miss Clichys if they have similar shaped toebox. Unfortunately I can't try them on, so am relying on your expertise!
> 
> FYI I absolutely love the Ron Rons. Clichys (Pin Ups) are good too. Thanks so much!


 
I think Miss Clichys have a shorter toe box.


----------



## juebrueren

Can anyone tell me what name it is?
Thank you


----------



## nillacobain

juebrueren said:


> Can anyone tell me what name it is?
> Thank you


 
Decollete 368 in pink python lucido.


----------



## juebrueren

nillacobain said:


> Decollete 368 in pink python lucido.


Thank you so much. You are so kind
Have a nice day


----------



## evanescent

nillacobain said:


> I think Miss Clichys have a shorter toe box.



Thanks nilla! Miss clichy has shorter toe box than Declics? And I thought the Declics were too short for me! No go then


----------



## nillacobain

evanescent said:


> Thanks nilla! Miss clichy has shorter toe box than Declics? And I thought the Declics were too short for me! No go then


 
I only owned Declic 120 so I just based my opinion on pics comparations. Maybe wait for a Miss Clichy/Declic owner.


----------



## JessieG

Hi lovelies...could someone pls tell me wot style SJP is wearing and if you know the colour name? Is this current season?
Thanks...
Pls ignore. I found the answer...pivione love me in purple glitter..


----------



## texas87

Are these VPs? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...65068?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abcd090cc


----------



## PetitColibri

texas87 said:


> Are these VPs? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...65068?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abcd090cc



yes


----------



## texas87

PetitColibri said:


> yes


 


texas87 said:


> Are these VPs? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...65068?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abcd090cc


 
darn, they wont fit me then. I'm usually a 36 and I think I'm a 36 in VPs only tried them on once.


----------



## yousofine

What are the Supra Fifre that stops under the knee called?
Not the booties and not the thigh high.


----------



## Nolia

JessieG said:


> Hi lovelies...could someone pls tell me wot style SJP is wearing and if you know the colour name? Is this current season?
> Thanks...
> Pls ignore. I found the answer...pivione love me in purple glitter..



These are called "Love Me"


----------



## shontel

Hey Girls- I need the style names of these before I list them.  Im pretty sure the nudes are VPs but the box says Marisella(?). HeLp!


----------



## shontel

yousofine said:
			
		

> What are the Supra Fifre that stops under the knee called?
> Not the booties and not the thigh high.



Are you talking about the ronfifis?


----------



## yousofine

shontel said:


> Are you talking about the ronfifis?



No, because the got the straight heel and not the curved. Plus the buttons are different -I guess. 

But thanks for trying. Been looking all over the forum to find information.


----------



## yousofine

I'm searching the name of these:


----------



## Carydeeloutta

Hi everyone! 

I need to know the style name of those boots please! I am so crazy about them! Thank you!!!http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/05/onyx-black-tweed-rose-leopard/

http://wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Crimson-5-433x650.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

Carydeeloutta said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need to know the style name of those boots please! I am so crazy about them! Thank you!!!http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/05/onyx-black-tweed-rose-leopard/
> 
> http://wendyslookbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Crimson-5-433x650.jpg


 
These have already been IDed a couple of pages back.


----------



## Carydeeloutta

Well, i saw a post saying that they might be the Ginevra but when i google it, the zip is not at the back.. And on those that i am looking for, there is a zip!


----------



## nillacobain

Carydeeloutta said:


> Well, i saw a post saying that they might be the Ginevra but when i google it, the zip is not at the back.. And on those that i am looking for, there is a zip!


 

See post  #*3883*


----------



## Carydeeloutta

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LVoepink

not sure if this is the right place to post. I know these are pigalle's but does anyone know what season they are from / retail price?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Can anyone please help with these?
The bow is similar to the Archidisco but not 100%.

TIA


----------



## Nolia

hermosa_vogue said:


> Can anyone please help with these?
> The bow is similar to the Archidisco but not 100%.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 1903483



Metal Nodo


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nolia said:


> Metal Nodo



Thanks Nolia!


----------



## yousofine

yousofine said:


> I'm searching the name of these:



Anyone?  I know we're in the Supra Fifre/Feticha family. But is this length under the knee also called Supra Fifra?


----------



## imaybeawhile

Hello Ladies, 

Could anyone tell me the style name and possible season that these pumps are from?

TIA!


----------



## LavenderIce

LVoepink said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post. I know these are pigalle's but does anyone know what season they are from / retail price?


 
Anything croc has a price tag of over $5,000 USD regardless of the season.  Looking at my croc intel list for 2011, it looks like Mount St. stocked the gold croc Pigalle.


----------



## girlmonster

http://tinyurl.com/8ju77vf

Does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks!


----------



## Speedah

girlmonster said:


> http://tinyurl.com/8ju77vf
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this style? Thanks!



Gwenissima


----------



## Sue89

Hi girls! May I post in this thread a pic of a CL bag? I've tried to post in the "Identify this bag" but get no answer!


----------



## nillacobain

Sue89 said:


> Hi girls! May I post in this thread a pic of a CL bag? I've tried to post in the "Identify this bag" but get no answer!


 
Yes, feel free to post it.


----------



## Sue89

Thank you, I've find it as "black and red bow" or something like that but seems a strange name  .. It remember me the sweet charity line but I'm not sure and I don't know well the bag colections.. If you also know of what year it is would be great  I didn't get it from a store so I hope is an existing bag! hshs But the quality seems very good so I'm trustful ..


----------



## sakura23

Sue89 said:


> Thank you, I've find it as "black and red bow" or something like that but seems a strange name  .. It remember me the sweet charity line but I'm not sure and I don't know well the bag colections.. If you also know of what year it is would be great  I didn't get it from a store so I hope is an existing bag! hshs But the quality seems very good so I'm trustful ..



I don't know the full details, but I believe this was a gift with purchase that CL gave out a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sue89

sakura23 said:


> I don't know the full details, but I believe this was a gift with purchase that CL gave out a couple of years ago.


Thank you!


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Can someone tell me what style these shoes are?  Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261109178751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Can someone tell me what style these shoes are?  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261109178751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
Style is Lavalliere


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

nillacobain said:


> Style is Lavalliere



Thank you!


----------



## chilecorona

beagly911 said:


> Decolzep, great work horse shoe for me - wear them every week!


 
Me too!


----------



## 03cobra456

can someone help me with these please!!!! thank you in advance

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...74853?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416ba0ce05


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Hi! Can someone identify these? Saying it's Pigalle, but comparing pictures it doesn't look like it. TIA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...2990?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ccb7ad6ce#


----------



## nillacobain

03cobra456 said:


> can someone help me with these please!!!! thank you in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...74853?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416ba0ce05


 
It's in the description - Daff Boot.


----------



## nillacobain

Luv2shopinay said:


> Hi! Can someone identify these? Saying it's Pigalle, but comparing pictures it doesn't look like it. TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...2990?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ccb7ad6ce#


 
I think style is Piaf. But please ask for a pic of entire soles and have them authenticated.


----------



## Luv2shopinay

nillacobain said:
			
		

> I think style is Piaff. But please ask for a pic of entire soles and have them authenticated.



Thanks! Had them authenticated & came up good.


----------



## SeeingRed

Hello!  Recently I purchased a pair of CLs, but I do not know what their name is...  Any one in the "know" out there who could help?  They look very similar to Marcia Balla in design, with the ribbon trim, and small bow, but they have a low wedge heel, in light gray.  :wondering


----------



## anniethecat

SeeingRed said:


> Hello! Recently I purchased a pair of CLs, but I do not know what their name is... Any one in the "know" out there who could help? They look very similar to Marcia Balla in design, with the ribbon trim, and small bow, but they have a low wedge heel, in light gray. :wondering


 
Please post pics.


----------



## SeeingRed

I'm hoping this photo comes through for you to identify!


----------



## SeeingRed

Again, hoping this works...


----------



## nillacobain

^Are those the ones on ebay? Because the box reads "Marcia Balla".


----------



## jenniferb07

I just received these from eBay. I thought they were pigalle 100's but I had a pair of pigalle Plato and the toe box seems really long on these. Are they a different style or are they counterfeit?


----------



## SeeingRed

I did purchase these on eBay last week. But they weren't identified on the site and I didn't see a box.... They look just like Marcia Balla, but with a wedge. I have never seen the Marcia Balla in a wedge before?


----------



## nillacobain

SeeingRed said:


> I did purchase these on eBay last week. But they weren't identified on the site and I didn't see a box.... They look just like Marcia Balla, but with a wedge. I have never seen the Marcia Balla in a wedge before?


 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...63481?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53ef6202f9


----------



## SeeingRed

nillacobain said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...63481?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53ef6202f9


Not the same listing, but looks like the same design shoe. I've seen many of the Marcia Balla with the kitten heel, but not with the wedge. Does anyone know what season these might have been from?  Thank you so much for the reply. This is a great resource. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## sakura23

jenniferb07 said:


> I just received these from eBay. I thought they were pigalle 100's but I had a pair of pigalle Plato and the toe box seems really long on these. Are they a different style or are they counterfeit?



These would be decoltissimo but you should get authenticated as well.


----------



## jenniferb07

sakura23 said:


> These would be decoltissimo but you should get authenticated as well.



Thank you! I've posted a request over there.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Are these Rolando? The toe box looks longer than normal?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834752915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## AEGIS

mademoiselle.bd said:


> Are these Rolando? The toe box looks longer than normal?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200834752915?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




i think that's the decollete...the older version not the new pointy one


----------



## Metteandersen

does these come in metallic with a gold look instead of the silver look? you see i am eyeing a pair of these. absolutely same model but seller listed them the color as metallic with GOLD look, but if you look at the link below you can se that this has them listed as metallic with a SILVER look?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Christi...81370?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c72fce3a


----------



## nillacobain

Metteandersen said:


> does these come in metallic with a gold *look *instead of the silver look? you see i am eyeing a pair of these. absolutely same model but seller listed them the color as metallic with GOLD *look*, but if you look at the link below you can se that this has them listed as metallic with a SILVER *look*?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Christi...81370?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c72fce3a


 

What do you mean for "look"?


----------



## funkyrobot

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/3456_10151272704300428_1111419332_n.jpg

Lawl. Bought these at a thrift shop for $7.


----------



## nova_girl

Hello! I've just bought my first pair of Louboutins today from NM Last Call but I haven't been able to find the name of these shoes here or elsewhere on the internet. They weren't in their original box so unfortunately I wasn't able to get the name from there. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## nillacobain

nova_girl said:


> Hello! I've just bought my first pair of Louboutins today from NM Last Call but I haven't been able to find the name of these shoes here or elsewhere on the internet. They weren't in their original box so unfortunately I wasn't able to get the name from there. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me.


 
Riveto.


----------



## nillacobain

funkyrobot said:


> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/3456_10151272704300428_1111419332_n.jpg
> 
> Lawl. Bought these at a thrift shop for $7.


 
These booties are from his original trash collection - somewhere around 1999-2000 IIRC.


----------



## nova_girl

nillacobain said:


> Riveto.



Thank you!


----------



## st9988

Hi! Can any one help me identify the style of these pumps? Any idea of what season they're from?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160910537182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beagly911

st9988 said:


> Hi! Can any one help me identify the style of these pumps? Any idea of what season they're from?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160910537182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 These are Prorata...still available in stores.


----------



## st9988

beagly911 said:


> These are Prorata...still available in stores.


Thanks for your help beagly!


----------



## chilecorona

funkyrobot said:


> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/3456_10151272704300428_1111419332_n.jpg
> 
> Lawl. Bought these at a thrift shop for $7.


----------



## imaybeawhile

Hello Ladies, 

I have been searching for the style name of these shoes for some time and I keep coming up with nothing. Could anyone help me out with this one and tell me the style name and possible season that these pumps are from?

TIA!


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies, any idea what this style is called? Thank you!


----------



## jes0912

Quick question, can you tell from the pictures if the Christian Louboutin FIFIs are the 100 or the 85? Thanks

Item Name: Black Leather Christian Louboutin Prive- SIze 38/ FIFI's
Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ426767817


----------



## 6arabians

Would someone please tell me the name of this style of CL's?  Thanks much!


----------



## nillacobain

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies, any idea what this style is called? Thank you!



Etrier


----------



## nillacobain

jes0912 said:


> Quick question, can you tell from the pictures if the Christian Louboutin FIFIs are the 100 or the 85? Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Black Leather Christian Louboutin Prive- SIze 38/ FIFI's
> Link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...AdIdZ426767817



Looks like 100 to me


----------



## nillacobain

6arabians said:


> Would someone please tell me the name of this style of CL's?  Thanks much!



Decollete 868


----------



## linakpl

nillacobain said:


> Etrier


 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## chilecorona

Not technically and ID request, but which pigalle is the highest/steepest pitch (i.e. sexiest). There are many styles and I'd like to the the most classic for my next purchase.  Thanks!


----------



## indypup

chilecorona said:
			
		

> Not technically and ID request, but which pigalle is the highest/steepest pitch (i.e. sexiest). There are many styles and I'd like to the the most classic for my next purchase.  Thanks!



120 without platform or the 140 Pigalle Plato.


----------



## barbiedoll97035

savvysgirl said:


> Ok ladies. I have one for you to identify ...



I'm still looking for the identity of the shoes pictured in post #19...It's located on page 2 of this thread and was posted by savvysgirl but it was never identified...Does anyone one know the style name of this shoe?


----------



## nillacobain

barbiedoll97035 said:


> I'm still looking for the identity of the shoes pictured in post #19...It's located on page 2 of this thread and was posted by savvysgirl but it was never identified...Does anyone one know the style name of this shoe?



Xantrixia? I think. Not sure though.


----------



## eternal

Please help id. Also what year is it? Cant seem to find any info. They are kitten heels.


----------



## bijou

Can a member please help ID this pair.  I have been on the search for a pair of heels or wedges that have straps like these.  

Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

bijou said:


> Can a member please help ID this pair.  I have been on the search for a pair of heels or wedges that have straps like these.
> 
> Thank you!



Es Cubelles


----------



## Nolia

*Are these Babels?*


----------



## Speedah

Nolia said:


> *Are these Babels?*



Yup- pretty sure they are.


----------



## Nolia

Speedah said:


> Yup- pretty sure they are.



Thank you~


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Nolia said:


> *Are these Babels?*



Yup!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

My turn to ask a question here!  Anyone know what these are?


----------



## dosborn

Please help me with these.....TIA


----------



## Kalos

dosborn said:
			
		

> Please help me with these.....TIA



I think these are the bruges.


----------



## dosborn

Kalos said:


> I think these are the bruges.



Thanks...I agree


----------



## thehighheelsgir

No one know what those boots are?


----------



## dosborn

Need help with these ladies,,they are so cute


----------



## nillacobain

dosborn said:


> Need help with these ladies,,they are so cute



I had these, sold them a few months ago but never got around to find out their name!


----------



## dosborn

nillacobain said:


> I had these, sold them a few months ago but never got around to find out their name!



Im hoping someone knows there name....I got them today and love them...Thanks


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, I belive these are 100mm Pigalles. But would you kindly confirm? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180876785744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Christchrist

Zoe Bradley said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I belive these are 100mm Pigalles. But would you kindly confirm? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180876785744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



First pic looks like a 100 the rest looks like a 120. I am on my phone though. Try the authentication thread


----------



## sakura23

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, I belive these are 100mm Pigalles. But would you kindly confirm? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180876785744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



mmm the last photo looks like decoltissimo. I agree get them authenticated.


----------



## PracticalDiva

Can anyone please ID these? They don't require authentication. I am desperately trying to find out the name/style of these shoes to gage value. Thanks.


----------



## doinmybest

OK, first post so here we go.  I bought these for my lady without doing extensive research which is very unlike me.  Anyway, long story short they do not fit.  So now I am trying to identify the style so I can sell them.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PetitColibri

PracticalDiva said:


> Can anyone please ID these? They don't require authentication. I am desperately trying to find out the name/style of these shoes to gage value. Thanks.



these are "1 en 8"


----------



## PracticalDiva

PetitColibri said:


> these are "1 en 8"


@ PetitColibri. Thank you Soooooo much for solving the mystery


----------



## PracticalDiva

PetitColibri said:


> these are "1 en 8"


Another thing...Is this a somewhat popular style within CL? Not sure what they retail at.. I am new to owning a CL pair and they were a gift!


----------



## sakura23

PracticalDiva said:


> Another thing...Is this a somewhat popular style within CL? Not sure what they retail at.. I am new to owning a CL pair and they were a gift!



These were a couple of seasons ago. I believe they retailed for $895 or thereabouts.


----------



## sakura23

doinmybest said:


> OK, first post so here we go.  I bought these for my lady without doing extensive research which is very unlike me.  Anyway, long story short they do not fit.  So now I am trying to identify the style so I can sell them.  Any help would be appreciated.



You should get these authenticated as they don't look right. Looks like lady page with the ruffle missing from the front.


----------



## doinmybest

Thanks, I'll head over there next.


----------



## imaybeawhile

imaybeawhile said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have been searching for the style name of these shoes for some time and I keep coming up with nothing. Could anyone help me out with this one and tell me the style name and possible season that these pumps are from?
> 
> TIA!


Hello All, 

Would anyone happen to have an idea of the style name for these shoes?

TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

imaybeawhile said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Would anyone happen to have an idea of the style name for these shoes?
> 
> TIA!



These are an old style... I guess early-mid 90s. I would keep an eye on ebay... maybe someone just happen to still remember the style name.

ETA: I also would check his book out... I haven't read it yet so I don't know if CL shoes had style names in the early years? Can someone confirm it? TIA


----------



## PracticalDiva

@Sakura23.. Thanks soo much for confirming


----------



## Chakern

Hope someone can help me with the style of this boot???


----------



## PetitColibri

Chakern said:


> Hope someone can help me with the style of this boot???
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952219




these are "piros"


----------



## Chakern

PetitColibri said:


> these are "piros"



Thanks a lot 

They are reeeeeally nice


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Christchrist said:


> First pic looks like a 100 the rest looks like a 120. I am on my phone though. Try the authentication thread



Thanks! Yes, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. Looks like 100mm in the first photo but the rest look like 120mm.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

sakura23 said:


> mmm the last photo looks like decoltissimo. I agree get them authenticated.



Thanks! I had the shoes authenticated by Jet. But I'm with you - without a good overhead shot they look like they might be the decoltissimo.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies,

OK, so the seller has now posted an overhead shot of the shoes (which were previously authenticated by Jet). Do these look to be Pigalles to you? Or are they the Decoltissimo?

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180876785744?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sonicsnail

Hello Ladies,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Just bought these for my wife.  Popsicool has just authenticated them for me (many thanks).

Can anyone here tell me what they're called?  

thanks,

Pete


----------



## sherry84

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/261128564844?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


http://www.ebay.nl/itm/261128458022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Comment on the last one: old or new?

TIA


----------



## nillacobain

sherry84 said:


> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/261128564844?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/261128458022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment on the last one: old or new?
> 
> TIA



Declic 90

Ron Ron (classic style - so still in production)


----------



## imaybeawhile

nillacobain said:


> These are an old style... I guess early-mid 90s. I would keep an eye on ebay... maybe someone just happen to still remember the style name.
> 
> ETA: I also would check his book out... I haven't read it yet so I don't know if CL shoes had style names in the early years? Can someone confirm it? TIA


Thank you so much! I appreciate your help.


----------



## nikchw

Can someone please id these? 
Can't seem to find them anywhere on the forum.
Thanks!

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...ZiRBQ60_57.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

nikchw said:


> Can someone please id these?
> Can't seem to find them anywhere on the forum.
> Thanks!
> 
> http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...ZiRBQ60_57.jpg



The link does not work.


----------



## nikchw

nillacobain said:


> The link does not work.



Ah, this one should work, thanks!

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q79/kunjel/T2eC16dyUE9s6NFmyCBQqZZiRBQ60_57.jpg


----------



## nikchw

Here are the attached images...Please help me id the style!


----------



## PinkLoubi

hi ladies
please whatis  name my shoes ???

many thanks


----------



## PetitColibri

PinkLoubi said:


> hi ladies
> please whatis  name my shoes ???
> 
> many thanks



these are "yoyo"


----------



## PinkLoubi

PetitColibri said:


> these are "yoyo"



yoyo strass ?

thanks


----------



## Jammi

Allegedly bought around Dec. 2011 if that helps. Never seen these before, but love them and am considering purchasing! Anyone know the name? Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi ladies! I think these may be the Decoltissimo - but would you confirm? And if so, are they the older Decoltissimo style and not the New Decoltissimo?

Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121028773575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Sincerelycass11

PinkLoubi said:
			
		

> hi ladies
> please whatis  name my shoes ???
> 
> many thanks



These look fake to me :
I haven't personally seen louboutin do soles like that.... And the ink looks fake and stamped to me the sole of she shoe isnt glossy like Loubies, it looks more matrices and the indent/size looks off. Overall the craftsmanship looks off, and I've never seen that velvet/stud look... Strauss is very different.

This is just my opinion and my untrained eye! Just be careful out there if you aren't buying from a reputable sore or seller!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> These look fake to me :
> I haven't personally seen louboutin do soles like that.... And the ink looks fake and stamped to me the sole of she shoe isnt glossy like Loubies, it looks more matrices and the indent/size looks off. Overall the craftsmanship looks off, and I've never seen that velvet/stud look... Strauss is very different.
> 
> This is just my opinion and my untrained eye! Just be careful out there if you aren't buying from a reputable sore or seller!



These were already authenticated in the Authentication thread by nillacobain, she said they were an older style and Petite ID them as yoyo.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:
			
		

> These were already authenticated in the Authentication thread by nillacobain, she said they were an older style and Petite ID them as yoyo.



Thank you!!! Ive never seen louboutins like them.... Sorry about any confusion, but thats great to know!!


----------



## sakura23

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi ladies! I think these may be the Decoltissimo - but would you confirm? And if so, are they the older Decoltissimo style and not the New Decoltissimo?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121028773575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Yes these are the old decoltissimo


----------



## Zoe Bradley

sakura23 said:


> Yes these are the old decoltissimo



Thanks so much! I believe the New Decoltissimo just has a shorter toe box length - but are there any other differences? Thank you


----------



## nillacobain

Sincerelycass11 said:


> These look fake to me :
> I haven't personally seen louboutin do soles like that.... And the ink looks fake and stamped to me the sole of she shoe isnt glossy like Loubies, it looks more matrices and the indent/size looks off. Overall the craftsmanship looks off, and I've never seen that velvet/stud look... Strauss is very different.
> 
> This is just my opinion and my untrained eye! Just be careful out there if you aren't buying from a reputable sore or seller!



Older styles have a matte soles, also the stamp size/position/depth can vary. These are the one of first CLs strass styles - I think they used only one size of swarovski strass.


----------



## JessieG

Hi ladies, does anyone know the name and colour of this style? And if anyone knows price that would even more helpful!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, can anyone ID this peep toe shoe?  Thanks.


----------



## 318Platinum

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Hi, can anyone ID this peep toe shoe?  Thanks.



Looks like black patent lady peep. HTH


----------



## honeybunch

318Platinum said:


> Looks like black patent lady peep. HTH



Many thanks!


----------



## AcuteCritique

Are these new? Anyone know the name please


----------



## 7sherry7

Can anybody help me identify these shoes please?
Thanks so much!


----------



## heida

Identify these please ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...50069?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e74f6cc35
Looks like something from the Bianca family.........


----------



## PetitColibri

heida said:


> Identify these please ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...50069?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e74f6cc35
> Looks like something from the Bianca family.........



these are "relika"


----------



## PetitColibri

AcuteCritique said:


> Are these new? Anyone know the name please



I think they are "guildarc" don't know about the spelling but they are from current fall/winter


----------



## FALLAX COR

what is the style name of these boots?


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can someone help identify this Louboutin bag please

Thanks


----------



## FALLAX COR

FALLAX COR said:


> what is the style name of these boots?



I answered my own question. MISS TACK.


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help identify this Louboutin bag please
> 
> Thanks



Anyone?


----------



## carisa729

Hello

Can someone identify this?
http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/7123

Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

carisa729 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone identify this?
> http://www.shopdecadesinc.com/shop/viewproduct/7123
> 
> Thanks!



Decollete 868 in pony hair orlato


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> Decollete 868 in pony hair orlato



Hi

Can you help with the bag id please? or can you recommend anyone who know, am not conversant with louboutin bags at all sadly.

thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help with the bag id please? or can you recommend anyone who know, am not conversant with louboutin bags at all sadly.
> 
> thanks



Sorry but I'm not skilled with CL bags. I think Speedah might help you.


----------



## amykris

Does anyone know if the CL Paris Boot (older style) had a zip back instead of a side zip? Or what the name of the boot is? 85mm black with no platform sorry don't have a pic still learning


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> Sorry but I'm not skilled with CL bags. I think Speedah might help you.



Thanks, I'll send her a pm.


----------



## Eltana

Hi everybody!

This is the first time I post here. Before I went exclusively on the authentification thread.
Now that I finally began to quench my addiction to red soles, I come to ask for your help. 
I bought these beauties on the bay but I do not know which style it is. Can you help me?
The shoes are made of dark red velvet and patent leather, and gold leather for the heel and the toe part.

Thank you!


----------



## Dessye

7sherry7 said:


> Can anybody help me identify these shoes please?
> Thanks so much!



Miss Tick.


----------



## bobamilkttt

Hello, does anyone know what boots these are and how they run? Seller says it should fit a size 8. I am a small 8 so I hope they fit! Thank you

Name: CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN Designer Over The Knee Black Leather Boots Sz 39
Item#: 200856994679
Seller: getitsoldny
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200856994679...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## bobamilkttt

Im sorry this is the correct link for the CL Over the Knee Boots

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...94679?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec4028377

Please help me! TIA!


----------



## Vintasia

Thank you guys so much for helping out!


----------



## bobamilkttt

Please anyone I need help!


----------



## letteshop

Can anyone help identify this pair, please?  Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

letteshop said:
			
		

> Can anyone help identify this pair, please?  Thanks



Looks like a mosaic prive


----------



## letteshop

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Looks like a mosaic prive



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## mojito3008

Are these Decollete or Ron Ron EEL?? Thanks!!


----------



## pearek

Does anyone know what these ones are called ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...4NhzboyCgfEtdAADN58G0N8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks


----------



## nillacobain

pearek said:


> Does anyone know what these ones are called ??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...4NhzboyCgfEtdAADN58G0N8=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks



I think these are the Pretty Woman.


----------



## nillacobain

mojito3008 said:


> Are these Decollete or Ron Ron EEL?? Thanks!!



Ron Ron


----------



## nillacobain

letteshop said:


> Can anyone help identify this pair, please?  Thanks



Mosaic sequin Numero Prive


----------



## nillacobain

Vintasia said:


> Thank you guys so much for helping out!



Figurina booties


----------



## nillacobain

bobamilkttt said:


> Please anyone I need help!



I don't know the exact name of these but they look similar to the Biancaneve boots, I guess the sizing is similar.


----------



## pearek

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Ron Ron



Thank u


----------



## ZiggyLove

Please help me figure out what style this is...
sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/12091_470868006288984_954631110_n.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

ZiggyLove said:


> Please help me figure out what style this is...
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/12091_470868006288984_954631110_n.jpg



Please post working link.


----------



## nillacobain

Eltana said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> This is the first time I post here. Before I went exclusively on the authentification thread.
> Now that I finally began to quench my addiction to red soles, I come to ask for your help.
> I bought these beauties on the bay but I do not know which style it is. Can you help me?
> The shoes are made of dark red velvet and patent leather, and gold leather for the heel and the toe part.
> 
> Thank you!



Discocotte


----------



## letteshop

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Mosaic sequin Numero Prive



Thank you!


----------



## Eltana

nillacobain said:


> Discocotte



Thank you very much! Now I can put a name on these beauties!


----------



## Elleabelle

Can you help me identify these please?


----------



## PetitColibri

Elleabelle said:


> Can you help me identify these please?
> 
> View attachment 1983363
> 
> View attachment 1983364



these are "lady page"


----------



## ValentineNicole

Cab you help me ID these consignment louboutins?


----------



## Yododono

What style are these? Thanks!!!


----------



## JL988

ValentineNicole said:


> Cab you help me ID these consignment louboutins?



These are the "treopli 120" booties


----------



## Nolia

Odd ID quuestion, ladies.  Is there a closed toed version of this?  Not just the Fifre but same platform and heel?


----------



## gossipkween

from wendys look book.  i know these are pigalles, are they 100s or 120s? (her link leads to a pair of 100s)


----------



## sakura23

gossipkween said:


> from wendys look book.  i know these are pigalles, are they 100s or 120s? (her link leads to a pair of 100s)



They are 120's.


----------



## indypup

Nolia said:
			
		

> Odd ID quuestion, ladies.  Is there a closed toed version of this?  Not just the Fifre but same platform and heel?



I don't believe there is and honestly, I can't think of any closed toe 150mm booties.  The Fifre and Ronfifi boots/booties are the only similar ones I recall having a closed toe from that season.


----------



## Nolia

indypup said:


> I don't believe there is and honestly, I can't think of any closed toe 150mm booties.  The Fifre and Ronfifi boots/booties are the only similar ones I recall having a closed toe from that season.



Thanks.  I guess now I know what I want Msr. L to make!! Do yo know what style name of those open toed ones then?


----------



## PetitColibri

Nolia said:


> Thanks.  I guess now I know what I want Msr. L to make!! Do yo know what style name of those open toed ones then?



the pic you posted are the "loubout" booties


----------



## Luv n bags

Can anyone help me with the style name? Thanks in advance!


----------



## indypup

tigertrixie said:


> Can anyone help me with the style name? Thanks in advance!



I think these are called Bebe Fusee.


----------



## Luv n bags

indypup said:


> I think these are called Bebe Fusee.



Thank you!!


----------



## angelcove

Hi!! What is the name of pigalle 120 style pump with a bow & has studs on the bow? I believe it came in gold watersnake & was available in a 150  mm lady peep sling style version also. Thx


----------



## Christchrist

angelcove said:
			
		

> Hi!! What is the name of pigalle 120 style pump with a bow & has studs on the bow? I believe it came in gold watersnake & was available in a 150  mm lady peep sling style version also. Thx



Metal nodo ayers


----------



## bagloverss

Good afternoon everyone! Just wondering if anyone knows the name of these flat boots.  Thank you for helping!


----------



## linakpl

Hi! Does anyone know what style this is? Thank you!!


----------



## Christchrist

linakpl said:
			
		

> Hi! Does anyone know what style this is? Thank you!!



Miss clichy


----------



## linakpl

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Miss clichy



Thank you!!!


----------



## angelcove

angelcove said:


> Hi!! What is the name of pigalle 120 style pump with a bow & has studs on the bow? I believe it came in gold watersnake & was available in a 150  mm lady peep sling style version also. Thx



Thank u!!!


----------



## indypup

linakpl said:
			
		

> Hi! Does anyone know what style this is? Thank you!!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Miss clichy



I think these are actually Declics.


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:
			
		

> I think these are actually Declics.



Oh really. Well I suck. Haha. I don't own either pair lol


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh really. Well I suck. Haha. I don't own either pair lol



Pshhh, you don't suck!  Lol!  Declics and Miss Clichy are really similar and besides, the angle of that pic is tricky!


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:
			
		

> Pshhh, you don't suck!  Lol!  Declics and Miss Clichy are really similar and besides, the angle of that pic is tricky!



Ok. Thanks lol


----------



## Nolia

indypup said:


> I think these are actually Declics.



I think they are Declics too. It's the vamp.


----------



## abc_kj

Can anyone ID these: the colour, style and season if possible?

Thanks so much in advance 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121045035263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hermosa_vogue

abc_kj said:


> Can anyone ID these: the colour, style and season if possible?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121045035263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



They're Numero Prives in aqua.  Not sure what year unfortunately, but a great price!


----------



## nillacobain

abc_kj said:


> Can anyone ID these: the colour, style and season if possible?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121045035263?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





hermosa_vogue said:


> They're Numero Prives in aqua.  Not sure what year unfortunately, but a great price!



Style is So Private


----------



## abc_kj

hermosa_vogue said:


> They're Numero Prives in aqua.  Not sure what year unfortunately, but a great price!





nillacobain said:


> Style is So Private



Thank you so much to you both


----------



## babysweetums

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_212&hash=item416ff822d8
???


----------



## nillacobain

babysweetums said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_212&hash=item416ff822d8
> ???



Diptic

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/diptic.html


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Hi help is this a new simple pump or something else ?


----------



## linakpl

Hi ladies, are these Fruttie Fruttis with the poufy on the toes missing? Thank you!


----------



## shopp

linakpl said:


> Hi ladies, are these Fruttie Fruttis with the poufy on the toes missing? Thank you!



no the frutti frutti is a python shoe this is another style


----------



## orangepeels48

Can anyone ID these? Thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

linakpl said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, are these Fruttie Fruttis with the poufy on the toes missing? Thank you!



Felito?


----------



## linakpl

Christchrist said:


> Felito?



Thank you! I googled Louboutin Felito and it came back with Fetilos! You're so good!  I think they are it. Saks had a white one. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446248898 

 Thank you!!


----------



## indypup

JustWantToPeek said:


> Hi help is this a new simple pump or something else ?



These look off to me, especially in the last pic.  Do you have more pics?



linakpl said:


> Hi ladies, are these Fruttie Fruttis with the poufy on the toes missing? Thank you!



These are Tsar with the big pouf missing.



orangepeels48 said:


> Can anyone ID these? Thanks!



Yoyo Zeppa


----------



## 91coucou

Does anyone know the name of these Loubs? Pls help!


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:


> Does anyone know the name of these Loubs? Pls help!



Lady lynch?


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> Lady lynch?


Thank you. 
I looked at Christian Louboutin's web page and they don't have them in my size. Do you think there's a possibility that they will have them back in stock some day? I just started my passion with Loubs so I have no idea how it all works.. TIA.


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> I looked at Christian Louboutin's web page and they don't have them in my size. Do you think there's a possibility that they will have them back in stock some day? I just started my passion with Loubs so I have no idea how it all works.. TIA.



I thought those were sized like pigalle 120? I may be wrong. Stilly would know


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> I thought those were sized like pigalle 120? I may be wrong. Stilly would know


Oh yeah, they suggest half size down so they actually have my size! Yay! I want them so badly...!


----------



## nillacobain

91coucou said:


> Oh yeah, they suggest half size down so they actually have my size! Yay! I want them so badly...!



I think these are 1 full size down your TTS/non designer TTS.


----------



## 91coucou

nillacobain said:


> I think these are 1 full size down your TTS/non designer TTS.


Thank you for this information.


----------



## 91coucou

Ok.. I was wrong, on the web site they have Lady Lynch in "nude" but I'm pretty sure the colour I'm looking for is actually "camel", am I right?


----------



## nillacobain

91coucou said:


> Ok.. I was wrong, on the web site they have Lady Lynch in "nude" but I'm pretty sure the colour I'm looking for is actually "camel", am I right?



I can't remember this style coming out in camel?!  The ones in the pics you posted are nude. Lady Lynchs nude code on box would be PK20 NUDE 6248 (classic CL nude).


----------



## lanvin

Looking for the style name of these please, thanks


----------



## 91coucou

nillacobain said:


> I can't remember this style coming out in camel?!  The ones in the pics you posted are nude. Lady Lynchs nude code on box would be PK20 NUDE 6248 (classic CL nude).


I really like the colour on the picture so thanks for assuring me!


----------



## indypup

91coucou said:


> Does anyone know the name of these Loubs? Pls help!



These are not Lady Lynches.  These are Clichys and are nearly impossible to find as they are discontinued.  Lady Lynch is actually the style that phased out the Clichy, so if you don't want to spend an eternity waiting for a Clichy to pop up on eBay I'd recommend that you get the Lady Lynch. 

Lady Lynch shows more toe cleavage and has a more rounded toe box (a little like the Ron Ron).  Clichys have an almond shaped toe box and show less toe cleavage. 

FYI-- if you DO ever find a 120mm Clichy, they size the same as the Pigalle 120.


----------



## indypup

lanvin said:


> Looking for the style name of these please, thanks



I responded in the Authenticate this thread, but you are right-- they are Ron Rons.


----------



## jaclyn86

I am needing to know if these are the new or old Rolandos. Trying to figure out if a 39 will fit!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...851&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=330859435618&


----------



## 91coucou

indypup said:


> These are not Lady Lynches.  These are Clichys and are nearly impossible to find as they are discontinued.  Lady Lynch is actually the style that phased out the Clichy, so if you don't want to spend an eternity waiting for a Clichy to pop up on eBay I'd recommend that you get the Lady Lynch.
> 
> Lady Lynch shows more toe cleavage and has a more rounded toe box (a little like the Ron Ron).  Clichys have an almond shaped toe box and show less toe cleavage.
> 
> FYI-- if you DO ever find a 120mm Clichy, they size the same as the Pigalle 120.


Thank you kindly for your response.. I'm quite disappointed but what can I do? :cry: 
The Lady Lynch look similar to Clichys so I'd probably go with them..


----------



## indypup

91coucou said:


> Thank you kindly for your response.. I'm quite disappointed but what can I do? :cry:
> The Lady Lynch look similar to Clichys so I'd probably go with them..



Trust me, I know!  I'm always on the hunt for this shoe (in ANY color) and so far, the search has been pretty fruitless.  I consider myself lucky to have just one pair (but when is one ever enough?? lol!).

This thread will be so helpful for you... I do honestly think you'll be happy with a nude Lady Lynch, so don't be sad!  They're both great styles.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/all-about-lady-lynch-645659.html


----------



## nillacobain

jaclyn86 said:


> I am needing to know if these are the new or old Rolandos. Trying to figure out if a 39 will fit!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...851&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=330859435618&



I think these are old sizing, circa 2008?! Wait for someone else to confirm it.


----------



## indypup

jaclyn86 said:


> I am needing to know if these are the new or old Rolandos. Trying to figure out if a 39 will fit!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...851&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=330859435618&



These are from Spring 2009... they are likely the old sizing, though.


----------



## jaclyn86

indypup said:


> These are from Spring 2009... they are likely the old sizing, though.





nillacobain said:


> I think these are old sizing, circa 2008?! Wait for someone else to confirm it.



Thank you!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Can anyone help me on style name, year and retail price?  TIA!!


----------



## indypup

chanel_lovver said:


> Can anyone help me on style name, year and retail price?  TIA!!



I'm not sure that these are authentic... can you post more photos in the Authenticity thread?


----------



## 91coucou

indypup said:


> Trust me, I know!  I'm always on the hunt for this shoe (in ANY color) and so far, the search has been pretty fruitless.  I consider myself lucky to have just one pair (but when is one ever enough?? lol!).
> 
> This thread will be so helpful for you... I do honestly think you'll be happy with a nude Lady Lynch, so don't be sad!  They're both great styles.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/all-about-lady-lynch-645659.html


Thank you darling for your help!


----------



## chanel_lovver

indypup said:


> I'm not sure that these are authentic... can you post more photos in the Authenticity thread?



Sure will!  Got these off eBay and already paid, hope they r real!!


----------



## lizr

Hi there! What style is this? Thanks!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23437


----------



## Kalos

lizr said:


> Hi there! What style is this? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23437


Som1


----------



## crystalhowlett

Hi ladies, is this the cat woman? Thank u. Seller didn't list a name and I don't know if the style came with a visible platform.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, do you know what style Pigalle's these are? For the life of me I can't remember!
Thanks so much!


----------



## PetitColibri

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033117
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, is this the cat woman? Thank u. Seller didn't list a name and I don't know if the style came with a visible platform.



no these are "top la"
(catwoman doesn't have a visible platform)


----------



## crystalhowlett

PetitColibri said:
			
		

> no these are "top la"
> (catwoman doesn't have a visible platform)



Thank u!! That's what I thought but then again I dont know every style,  U r good!!


----------



## orangepeels48

Hi everyone, do you guys know if these Rolando's are new or old? I'm just starting with CL's and am still trying to learn more about them. Sorry if it's obvious. =) I'm trying to see if the sizing will fit on my feet. Thanks so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...5-/261158042534?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Someone help please!


----------



## indypup

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, do you know what style Pigalle's these are? For the life of me I can't remember!
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 2033120



These are Finzi Pigalle


----------



## indypup

orangepeels48 said:


> Hi everyone, do you guys know if these Rolando's are new or old? I'm just starting with CL's and am still trying to learn more about them. Sorry if it's obvious. =) I'm trying to see if the sizing will fit on my feet. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...5-/261158042534?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



It looks like the receipt is dated May of 2011, so I'd assume these are the newer sizing.  It's hard to say otherwise.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Can u tell me if these r the same skin? Cobra?

The FIlo is described as cobra and the pigalle owner says they r watersnake?  











Both look like cobra to me.


----------



## nillacobain

crystalhowlett said:


> Can u tell me if these r the same skin? Cobra?
> 
> The FIlo is described as cobra and the pigalle owner says they r watersnake?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034082
> 
> 
> Both look like cobra to me.



They're both cobra, but first pair is not Pigalle but the new Decollete 554.
http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system...878&siteid=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-QW5Rq6Olgdn8M43ZHamPVw


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nillacobain said:


> They're both cobra, but first pair is not Pigalle but the new Decollete 554.
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system...878&siteid=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-QW5Rq6Olgdn8M43ZHamPVw


Yup nillacobain is right.  Definitely Decollete 554!


----------



## crystalhowlett

nillacobain said:
			
		

> They're both cobra, but first pair is not Pigalle but the new Decollete 554.
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1483&src=35878&siteid=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-QW5Rq6Olgdn8M43ZHamPVw



thank u!!  Wow her description is all wrong.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

indypup said:


> These are Finzi Pigalle



Yes! That's it, thank you so much!


----------



## Chrismis

Anyone familiar with this style? I saw it on Pinterest. Any info would be awesome! TIA


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Chrismis said:


> Anyone familiar with this style? I saw it on Pinterest. Any info would be awesome! TIA



It's the Mrs 150. And that's actually Dessye's pic I believe she did a reveal of them last year in her collection thread  HTH!


----------



## Chrismis

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> It's the Mrs 150. And that's actually Dessye's pic I believe she did a reveal of them last year in her collection thread  HTH!



Thank you! I thought that leg looked familiar!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Chrismis said:
			
		

> Thank you! I thought that leg looked familiar!



Lol!


----------



## Vodkaine

These are gorgeous... but i can't name them. Plus.. black sole ? An older style ??


----------



## nillacobain

Vodkaine said:


> These are gorgeous... but i can't name them. Plus.. black sole ? An older style ??



Style is Alexandra. They did come with red soles, so the owner of these might just painted them.


----------



## Christiii

Im considering these....already posted in the the Authenticate This thread...
The look like Bananas, and I cant tell if they are 120 or 140...
also...how are bananas on the comfort scale? Im not looking for Ugg comfort of course, haha.  I just know that some styles, like the Pigalle, are known for being uncomfortable....
thanks in advance!!
Christi


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christiii said:
			
		

> Im considering these....already posted in the the Authenticate This thread...
> The look like Bananas, and I cant tell if they are 120 or 140...
> also...how are bananas on the comfort scale? Im not looking for Ugg comfort of course, haha.  I just know that some styles, like the Pigalle, are known for being uncomfortable....
> thanks in advance!!
> Christi



There's no pic, love?


----------



## Christiii

oops....haha
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181055016898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3


----------



## Vodkaine

nillacobain said:


> Style is Alexandra. They did come with red soles, so the owner of these might just painted them.



Thank you so much n_n


----------



## JL988

Does anyone know the name of this style and whether any other Louboutins are from the same collection?


----------



## sakura

JL988 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style and whether any other Louboutins are from the same collection?



Isanami.  There was also another version w/spikes that was in the Rodarte runway show.  The latter version was re-released in the Daffodile/Highness last as the Isolde.


----------



## nillacobain

sakura said:


> Isanami.  There was also another version w/spikes that was in the Rodarte runway show.  The latter version was re-released in the Daffodile/Highness last as the Isolde.



Were these available to public?


----------



## sakura

nillacobain said:


> Were these available to public?



They were, but just like the Rodarte version, they are very rare and HTF.  Here are some pics of Christina Aguilera wearing a pair.

Posted by *Elise499* at http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-their-louboutins-435075-67.html#post10776134












Posted by *madamelizaking* at http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...their-louboutins-435075-192.html#post12013158











Posted by *LornaLou* at http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...their-louboutins-435075-192.html#post12014872


----------



## nillacobain

sakura said:


> They were, but just like the Rodarte version, they are very rare and HTF.  Here are some pics of Christina Aguilera wearing a pair.
> 
> Posted by *Elise499* at http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-their-louboutins-435075-67.html#post10776134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *madamelizaking* at http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...their-louboutins-435075-192.html#post12013158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by *LornaLou* at http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...their-louboutins-435075-192.html#post12014872



Thank you!


----------



## Christiii

sooo.... on my question...are these banane 140s or 120s do you think??


----------



## nillacobain

Christiii said:


> sooo.... on my question...are these banane 140s or 120s do you think??



Please don't freak out if we don't immediately answer your questions... this style only came out in 140mm. Hope this helps.


----------



## Christiii

thank u...I didnt freak out....I appreciate the info!!


----------



## MissNano

Dying to find out more about these Louboutins. Could anyone give me an approximate retail value please? Much appreciated!


----------



## loubi_love

Please ID.  Much thanks!


----------



## indypup

loubi_love said:


> Please ID.  Much thanks!



These look fake.


----------



## loubi_love

indypup said:


> These look fake.



Thought they looked off too...thank you!


----------



## loubi_love

Would love your opinions as to what style y'all think this is...TIA!

*I'm sorry these pictures aren't all loading correctly.  Let me know if you need any more.


----------



## Nolia

loubi_love said:


> Would love your opinions as to what style y'all think this is...TIA!
> 
> *I'm sorry these pictures aren't all loading correctly.  Let me know if you need any more.



Can't really tell from the one picture.  I think it's the Sexy though? Correct me, someone, if I'm wrong.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Can't really tell from the one picture.  I think it's the Sexy though? Correct me, someone, if I'm wrong.



I was gonna say sexy too. Looks like it huh. But is that a 120 pitch?


----------



## sakura23

Its sexy, but 100mm. Looks really high because of how thin the heel is.


----------



## loubi_love

sakura23 said:


> Its sexy, but 100mm. Looks really high because of how thin the heel is.


thanks for the help!


----------



## lovecue2bags

Hi ladies,

Just had this authenticated, could you help me with style name? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWB-Christi...64644?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337f344744


----------



## Christiii

Still waiting to get these authenticated....and I'm really curious about them.....really appreciate any info :http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...06493?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337f9cad3d


----------



## Christiii

if they are real, I think I have to have them!


----------



## Christiii

yeay!! they were authenticated! now I would love to know the name...closest I can find is Moro, but I dont think thats it


----------



## indypup

Christiii said:


> Still waiting to get these authenticated....and I'm really curious about them.....really appreciate any info :http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...06493?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337f9cad3d


JS bootie


----------



## Christiii

thank u!!
I just won them for $340...only worn twice!
I love the color blocking!


----------



## Christiii

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-LADIES-...300&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=111008511623&


----------



## sakura23

Christiii said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-LADIES-...300&pid=100039&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=111008511623&



Castallina


----------



## Marmarides

Can anyone tell me, what these are called?

1. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...%2FDcRGboTLob%2BTxw6g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

2. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...08125?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e76fcf4dd

TIA!!!


----------



## Christiii

sakura23 said:


> Castallina



thank you!
I cant even find them in google search....they are really cool...I NEED them..hehe
let me know if anyone knows of any around

found them! Castillanas

only pics tho...none for sale


----------



## nillacobain

Christiii said:


> thank you!
> I cant even find them in google search....they are really cool...I NEED them..hehe
> let me know if anyone knows of any around
> 
> found them! Castillanas
> 
> only pics tho...none for sale



There's quite rare. 

There's a style called Sevillana, same last but in satin / without the details on heels. There were made for DVF runway. 

Another similar style is New Ali, in leather with stiching details. 

HTH


----------



## Christiii

thank u...I just love the vine/knot detail


----------



## Christiii

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111009432734?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

curious about these...thank you!!


----------



## indypup

Christiii said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111009432734?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> curious about these...thank you!!



Lady Claude


----------



## Enigma78

Help needed please ladies

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Help needed please ladies
> 
> Thanks



Ron Ron - Decollete 868 - Fifi?


----------



## Christiii

thank u!! On the Lady Claude, what do they call that blue? its hard to tell that its even blue actually....


----------



## beagly911

Christiii said:


> thank u!! On the Lady Claude, what do they call that blue? its hard to tell that its even blue actually....


They would be Navy Greasepaint.


----------



## Christiii

thank you!! Im looking for a cute pair of blue pantent pumps...
just one more question...do you know what this blue is called?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...16898?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a27b84fc2

I want to look at other pics of the colors....hard to tell on ebay sometimes


----------



## PetitColibri

Christiii said:


> thank u!! On the Lady Claude, what do they call that blue? its hard to tell that its even blue actually....





beagly911 said:


> They would be Navy Greasepaint.



actually this color is called "marine"


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> Ron Ron - Decollete 868 - Fifi?



Thanks

Can anyone else help confirm the last one.

Thank you


----------



## MissNano

MissNano said:


> Dying to find out more about these Louboutins. Could anyone also give me an approximate retail value please? Much appreciated!



Please help me out, thanks ladies!


----------



## sakura23

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can anyone else help confirm the last one.
> 
> Thank you



Agreed, and the last one is fifi


----------



## nillacobain

MissNano said:


> Please help me out, thanks ladies!



This is a very old style. Your best chances are that seller kept the original box.


----------



## googy

Hi Girls!
Could you possibly think of the name of these beauties please?
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Christchrist

googy said:


> Hi Girls!
> Could you possible think of the name of these beauties?
> Thanks a lot in advance



Dang they hot. Flo spike purple lame


----------



## MissNano

nillacobain said:


> This is a very old style. Your best chances are that seller kept the original box.



Ah unfortunately not. Thank you though!


----------



## Enigma78

sakura23 said:
			
		

> Agreed, and the last one is fifi



Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

googy said:


> Hi Girls!
> Could you possibly think of the name of these beauties please?
> Thanks a lot in advance



They will be going to Las Vegas palazzo and Miami.  Flo purple lame spike


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> They will be going to Las Vegas palazzo and Miami.  Flo purple lame spike



You need these C!


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You need these C!



Oh I know I do haha. Selling some things that are too big to save up


----------



## Sue89

Hi! Someone of you ladies are familiar with this style? Could they be Rinana 140??

Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

Sue89 said:


> Hi! Someone of you ladies are familiar with this style? Could they be *Rinana 140*??
> 
> Thank you!



Yes


----------



## Stacey D

Great idea!!


----------



## Sue89

nillacobain said:


> Yes



Uhhh! 

Thank you!!


----------



## googy

Christchrist said:


> Dang they hot. Flo spike purple lame


Thanks a lot


----------



## googy

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> You need these C!


Girls do you mean they are rare or limited edition or something?


----------



## Christchrist

googy said:


> Girls do you mean they are rare or limited edition or something?



They will only be at Miami and palazzo Vegas CL boutiques. They aren't out yet. Pounce when they arrive.


----------



## googy

Christchrist said:


> They will only be at Miami and palazzo Vegas CL boutiques. They aren't out yet. Pounce when they arrive.


Thank you for the information Christchrist
Do you know if they are going to appear online?
It seems like I got lucky and unlucky at the same time.
My husband brought these for me from Europe. I am really really sad cause they are too big.((((((((((


----------



## Christchrist

googy said:


> Thank you for the information Christchrist
> Do you know if they are going to appear online?
> It seems like I got lucky and unlucky at the same time.
> My husband brought these for me from Europe. I am really really sad cause they are too big.((((((((((



What size are they? I don't know if they will be online


----------



## ifinena

Hello,
Can anyone help me identify these, please? Also do you happen to know the year? They must be at least 8 years?
Thank you!


----------



## googy

Christchrist said:


> What size are they? I don't know if they will be online


they are 37 1/2


----------



## Christchrist

googy said:


> they are 37 1/2



Well that stinks


----------



## karlajo

Speedah said:


> I got some new ones here for everyone as  a result of Jets Catwalk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they just glitter VPs? And where do I get these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these?


I am obsessed with the pink ballet/pointe shoes..I cant get them out of my head.  Perhaps its my inner little girl wanting to be a ballerina.


----------



## nillacobain

karlajo said:


> I am obsessed with the pink ballet/pointe shoes..I cant get them out of my head.  Perhaps its my inner little girl wanting to be a ballerina.



This style has been mass-produced, name is Lolo. I remember them in nude, black and red satin, in black and pewter leather, in peacock suede. Blake Lively has them in white satin: http://www.chainshoes.com/high-heels/christian-louboutin-shoes-lolo-69-for-blake-lively/


----------



## springchic

Can anyone help me with this style name or other info?  TIA!


----------



## Christchrist

springchic said:


> Can anyone help me with this style name or other info?  TIA!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img0483m.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img0484nn.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/img0485nw.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img0486ng.jpg/



Looks like Bianca 120. Anyone else want to chime in?


----------



## nillacobain

springchic said:


> Can anyone help me with this style name or other info?  TIA!





Christchrist said:


> Looks like Bianca 120. Anyone else want to chime in?



They are *fake*.

But CC is right: they're Bianca 120 wannabe.


----------



## Christchrist

nillacobain said:


> They are fake.
> 
> But CC is right: they're Bianca 120 wannabe.



Good eye


----------



## springchic

They're fake?!  What makes you say that?  All of the markings match what I've found online as being authentic.

Thank you so much for any information.


----------



## Christchrist

springchic said:


> They're fake?!  What makes you say that?  All of the markings match what I've found online as being authentic.
> 
> Thank you so much for any information.



She can't tell you why they look fake to prevent further fakes


----------



## anniethecat

springchic said:


> They're fake?!  What makes you say that?  All of the markings match what I've found online as being authentic.
> 
> Thank you so much for any information.




We don't tell what makes shoes fake, since this is a public forum you don't have to be a member to read.  But there are several points on these shoes that are off.


----------



## googy

springchic said:


> Can anyone help me with this style name or other info?  TIA!


these are for sure fake.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

nillacobain said:


> They are *fake*.
> 
> But CC is right: they're Bianca 120 wannabe.


Agree, its a fake Bianca 120.


----------



## Nolia

springchic said:


> Can anyone help me with this style name or other info?  TIA!



Ew, bad fake.


----------



## googy

Christchrist said:


> Well that stinks


Hi Christchrist.
Are you sure those are Flo lame purple spikes?
I am trying to make a listing for them. But my husband through the box away to travel light.
there is another lady selling the ones like these and she listed them as Yolanda.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...22532?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27cfc69504

they look more like Flo cause they have platform covered.
Please help me out.


----------



## Christchrist

googy said:


> Hi Christchrist.
> Are you sure those are Flo lame purple spikes?
> I am trying to make a listing for them. But my husband through the box away to travel light.
> there is another lady selling the ones like these and she listed them as Yolanda.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-LOUBOUTIN-YOLANDA-SPIKES-120-TURQUOISE-GLITTER-LEOPARD-PUMPS-38-5-NIB-/170989622532?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27cfc69504
> 
> they look more like Flo cause they have platform covered.
> Please help me out.



They are a flo.  The listing is wrong. My SA said they are flo.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

googy said:


> Hi Christchrist.
> Are you sure those are Flo lame purple spikes?
> I am trying to make a listing for them. But my husband through the box away to travel light.
> there is another lady selling the ones like these and she listed them as Yolanda.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...22532?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27cfc69504
> 
> they look more like Flo cause they have platform covered.
> Please help me out.



They are definitely Flo.  I saw them too and knew Yolanda was incorrect.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Dang they hot. Flo spike purple lame



What u said!! 

37.5!!! Uurrrgggggg


----------



## crystalhowlett

googy said:
			
		

> Hi Girls!
> Could you possibly think of the name of these beauties please?
> Thanks a lot in advance



Do u know the insole measurement in inches???


----------



## googy

crystalhowlett said:


> Do u know the insole measurement in inches???


Hi!
I have just measured the insole length - 9.5 inches.
These are really super gorgeous! love them so much!
they look at lot better in reality than pics


----------



## googy

hermosa_vogue said:


> They are definitely Flo.  I saw them too and knew Yolanda was incorrect.


thank you ladies!


----------



## Tmkxt

Can someone please tell me which CL are these? Thank you i advance!


----------



## indypup

Tmkxt said:


> Can someone please tell me which CL are these? Thank you i advance!



Double Voie


----------



## zapatos

I've been trying to figure out what the name/style of these Louboutin's - and I'm at a total loss. Can anyone identify these?


----------



## Mi_Lan

I am not sure they are very prive. They aren't having red tips as other very prive . Could you pls ID them 





















An this pink pair


----------



## anniethecat

Mi_Lan said:


> I am not sure they are very prive. They aren't having red tips as other very prive . Could you pls ID them
> 
> 
> An this pink pair



The first pair are Very Prive, not all VP have red tips.  Not sure about the pink pair, I have never seen them before.


----------



## nillacobain

Mi_Lan said:


> I am not sure they are very prive. They aren't having red tips as other very prive . Could you pls ID them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An this pink pair
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077402





anniethecat said:


> The first pair are Very Prive, not all VP have red tips.  Not sure about the pink pair, I have never seen them before.



Annie is right - first pair is Very Prive in roccia python. Second pair is "Let's go" I think.


----------



## Mi_Lan

anniethecat said:


> The first pair are Very Prive, not all VP have red tips.  Not sure about the pink pair, I have never seen them before.





nillacobain said:


> Annie is right - first pair is Very Prive in roccia python. Second pair is "Let's go" I think.



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## letteshop

I just had this pair authenticated.  Anyone know the style name?  Thanks!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies, 

Please help me identify these, thank you so much!


----------



## googy

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me identify these, thank you so much!


The first one is Canon 140 Booties Nude


----------



## googy

letteshop said:


> I just had this pair authenticated.  Anyone know the style name?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080056


These are so cute!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

googy said:


> The first one is Canon 140 Booties Nude



Thank you


----------



## googy

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me identify these, thank you so much!


the last one is Marilou Braided Sandal
I don't know the middle one though.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

googy said:


> the last one is Marilou Braided Sandal
> I don't know the middle one though.



Thank you


----------



## indypup

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me identify these, thank you so much!



The middle pair is Croizizi.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me identify these, thank you so much!



The nude pair in the middle is called Croizizi


----------



## loubieloo

Please can anyone identify this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160977322856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Sorry I don't know how to post a pic on an iPad


----------



## anniethecat

loubieloo said:


> Please can anyone identify this?
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to post a pic on an iPad



Applique


----------



## loubieloo

anniethecat said:


> Applique



Thanks


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

hermosa_vogue said:


> The nude pair in the middle is called Croizizi



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

This is the Picador, right?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230934682156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Does anybody know the colour name? :shame:


----------



## beagly911

Kittie LaRoche said:


> This is the Picador, right?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/230934682156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Does anybody know the colour name? :shame:


I believe the color is ice blue and they are Matadors, the Picador has a wider strap around the heel.


----------



## lanvin

Can anyone id these espadrilles? thanks


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Hi can anyone tell me which style these are?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281069857733?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thank you


----------



## beagly911

Loutheshoeack said:


> Hi can anyone tell me which style these are?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281069857733?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thank you


These are Very Croise


----------



## Loutheshoeack

beagly911 said:


> These are Very Croise


Thank you for the quick reply


----------



## beagly911

lanvin said:


> Can anyone id these espadrilles? thanks


How high is the wedge?  They could be isabella 100, hard to tell from the photo from above.


----------



## lanvin

beagly911 said:


> How high is the wedge?  They could be isabella 100, hard to tell from the photo from above.



hi beagly, it's 90mm. I googled Isabella and I think you are right. Thanks


----------



## beagly911

lanvin said:


> hi beagly, it's 90mm. I googled Isabella and I think you are right. Thanks


You're welcome, there is a similar one but it's a 120 Ambra...they look almost identical except for the wedge height.  

The Isabella's are at the top of the page and the Ambra are about half way down.  And I googled too haha 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...tos-of-your-cl-espadrilles-here-396525-2.html


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> I believe the color is ice blue and they are Matadors, the Picador has a wider strap around the heel.



Thank you Beagly, I had wondered what the difference between the two were...


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Thank you Beagly, I had wondered what the difference between the two were...


The picador is a solid strap too, no exposed elastic like the matador.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

beagly911 said:


> I believe the color is ice blue and they are Matadors, the Picador has a wider strap around the heel.



Thank you!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> The picador is a solid strap too, no exposed elastic like the matador.



In my oppinion that would make the Matador better, more comfortable.  Where do you get the "strappy strips" I can't find them anywhere, are they only available on line?


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> In my oppinion that would make the Matador better, more comfortable.  Where do you get the "strappy strips" I can't find them anywhere, are they only available on line?


Sent you PM.


----------



## indypup

beagly911 said:


> I believe the color is ice blue and they are Matadors, the Picador has a wider strap around the heel.





SeeingRed said:


> Thank you Beagly, I had wondered what the difference between the two were...



In addition to the thinner sling, the Matador has a wider and longer toe box and a straight heel. Picadors have a Ron Ron toe box, pitch and heel.


----------



## indypup

letteshop said:


> I just had this pair authenticated.  Anyone know the style name?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080056



A pair with a box just popped up on Ebay and the seller says they're called Malmaison.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHRISTI...14769?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257b4fc2f1


----------



## SeeingRed

indypup said:


> In addition to the thinner sling, the Matador has a wider and longer toe box and a straight heel. Picadors have a Ron Ron toe box, pitch and heel.



Oh, I see now. I think I like the shorter toe box a bit more, but I LOVE straight heels!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## indypup

SeeingRed said:


> Oh, I see now. I think I like the shorter toe box a bit more, but I LOVE straight heels!  Thanks for the tips!



You're welcome!  Honestly, the Matador are probably more comfortable but I personally prefer the look of the Picador.


----------



## lillyn79

Hi! Can someone please help me ID #9 & #10

Thank you !!!


----------



## nillacobain

lanvin said:


> hi beagly, it's 90mm. I googled Isabella and I think you are right. Thanks



Isabella is the older all canvas version. Ambra has leather insole/uppers.


----------



## sakura23

lillyn79 said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me ID #9 & #10
> 
> Thank you !!!
> 
> View attachment 2087664



No 9 is Batignolles


----------



## Mrs. MFH

#10 is the Anna May Bootie


----------



## lillyn79

Mrs. MFH said:


> #10 is the Anna May Bootie



Thank you dears!!!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi,

Which style is this? Once I know the style name then the sizing and comfort information hunt begins lol

Thanks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which style is this? Once I know the style name then the sizing and comfort information hunt begins lol
> 
> Thanks



I believe it's a Clichy Pin Up.  I also believe they are TTS


----------



## sakura

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which style is this? Once I know the style name then the sizing and comfort information hunt begins lol
> 
> Thanks



Clichy. It's an old style so sizing is 1/2 - full size up.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sakura said:


> Clichy. It's an old style so sizing is 1/2 - full size up.



Sakura, 

Thank you for the info. I am a bianca 36, lady peep, decollete 36.5. Do you think a 36.5 is too small? Its a patent


----------



## sakura

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Sakura,
> 
> Thank you for the info. I am a bianca 36, lady peep, decollete 36.5. Do you think a 36.5 is too small? Its a patent



Is the Décolleté newer sizing, I.e. purchased after Spring '09?


----------



## babyphoenix

Hi expert louboutinistas!! I need help identifying this pair of shoes. If you also know how the size runs, that would be delightful!! Thank you for your help!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Boots-Size-38-5-/150999553125?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=150999553125&nma=true&si=OdYD%252FThA4PJV2RWfBtgSkdVhwEs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies! Can you help with these, what style are they? TIA!!!

http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/t/D/tDk8hunQTaY4136222996586P8640.jpg


----------



## indypup

babyphoenix said:


> Hi expert louboutinistas!! I need help identifying this pair of shoes. If you also know how the size runs, that would be delightful!! Thank you for your help!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Heels-Boots-Size-38-5-/150999553125?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=150999553125&nma=true&si=OdYD%252FThA4PJV2RWfBtgSkdVhwEs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I believe these are called Micro Boot, but I'm not 100%


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sakura said:


> Is the Décolleté newer sizing, I.e. purchased after Spring '09?



It is a decollete 554


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Ladies, 

I want to purchase my first CL flats. Not sure what style this is. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## sakura

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I want to purchase my first CL flats. Not sure what style this is.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Looks like the Ballerina/Ballerinette.


----------



## sakura

InAweWithLoubi said:


> It is a decollete 554



Based on your Bianca sizing, you would probably need a 37 - 37.5 in the PinUp.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sakura said:


> Based on your Bianca sizing, you would probably need a 37 - 37.5 in the PinUp.



Thanks so much for your help


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sakura said:


> Looks like the Ballerina/Ballerinette.



Are these the same thing? Is there a difference between these styles?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Is this a particule? The seller listed them as decollete...def not decollete


----------



## nillacobain

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Is this a particule? The seller listed them as decollete...def not decollete



These are the Decollete 328.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

nillacobain said:


> These are the Decollete 328.



I haven't seen this style before, thank you.


----------



## Daphne Alaina

Can someone please tell me what style this is? I'd like to purchase them but not quite sure what they are. 















Thanks!


----------



## sakura

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Are these the same thing? Is there a difference between these styles?



The Ballerinette is the version with perforated leather while other other versions are called the Ballerina.


----------



## laureenthemean

Daphne Alaina said:


> Can someone please tell me what style this is? I'd like to purchase them but not quite sure what they are.
> 
> View attachment 2092715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092717
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like the Decoltissimo.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

sakura said:
			
		

> The Ballerinette is the version with perforated leather while other other versions are called the Ballerina.



ah I see...I was on the reference thread before I posted and it was slightly confusing, because this shoe was called ballerinette by most everyone. thank you for the clarification, your knowledge of CLs is mind boggling


----------



## FshnLvr

Can anyone tell me what style these ankle boots are? Trying to figure out if it's a legit style. Thanks.


----------



## indypup

FshnLvr said:


> Can anyone tell me what style these ankle boots are? Trying to figure out if it's a legit style. Thanks.



I'm fairly certain these are fake.


----------



## anniethecat

FshnLvr said:


> Can anyone tell me what style these ankle boots are? Trying to figure out if it's a legit style. Thanks.





indypup said:


> I'm fairly certain these are fake.




I agree with indy on these.


----------



## FshnLvr

indypup said:


> I'm fairly certain these are fake.





anniethecat said:


> I agree with indy on these.



I was thinking that, but hoped I was wrong. They're up for sale on ebay, will pass on them. Thanks!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi Again,

I keep running into pairs I am not familiar with lately...I need your expert help ladies  As soon as I get an ID then I go on my sizing and comfort hunt as always lol

What are these called? a small hint on sizing would save me a ton of time


----------



## indypup

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> I keep running into pairs I am not familiar with lately...I need your expert help ladies  As soon as I get an ID then I go on my sizing and comfort hunt as always lol
> 
> What are these called? a small hint on sizing would save me a ton of time



I was literally just about to post these in Deals and Steals!  PM'd you!

They're Horatios and are basically a New Simple slingback.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

indypup said:


> I was literally just about to post these in Deals and Steals!  PM'd you!
> 
> They're Horatios and are basically a New Simple slingback.



Any idea on sizing?


----------



## indypup

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Any idea on sizing?



I sent you a private message about that, lol.  To reiterate, they're TTS to half a size up.


----------



## Daphne Alaina

Daphne Alaina said:


> Can someone please tell me what style this is? I'd like to purchase them but not quite sure what they are.
> 
> View attachment 2092715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2092717
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your help! Unfortunately, I bid on and won these, paid immediately and then the seller refunded my money and said that suddenly they look a bit "banged up" and she cannot ship them. People are ridiculous.


----------



## Vodkaine

fshnlvr said:


> can anyone tell me what style these ankle boots are? Trying to figure out if it's a legit style. Thanks.


fakes


----------



## Vodkaine

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies! Can you help with these, what style are they? TIA!!!
> 
> http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/t/D/tDk8hunQTaY4136222996586P8640.jpg


June i believe


----------



## Vodkaine

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> I keep running into pairs I am not familiar with lately...I need your expert help ladies  As soon as I get an ID then I go on my sizing and comfort hunt as always lol
> 
> What are these called? a small hint on sizing would save me a ton of time


Horatio Sling =)


----------



## indypup

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies! Can you help with these, what style are they? TIA!!!
> 
> http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/t/D/tDk8hunQTaY4136222996586P8640.jpg





Vodkaine said:


> June i believe



These are not June... they are the 100mm Isado.  I remember a forum member had the 120mm style (they're much older-- Nicole Richie was wearing them in 2006, I think).


----------



## MissNano

Can anyone please tell me what style these beauties are, possibly their retail price too? Thank you!


----------



## bitchychinky

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> I keep running into pairs I am not familiar with lately...I need your expert help ladies  As soon as I get an ID then I go on my sizing and comfort hunt as always lol
> 
> What are these called? a small hint on sizing would save me a ton of time



Do you know what the retail price of this pair?  I dont see it on the e-comm site


----------



## anniethecat

*****ychinky said:


> Do you know what the retail price of this pair?  I dont see it on the e-comm site




The Horatio sling are not a new style.


----------



## beagly911

Does anyone know what style this is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290874326812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

*****ychinky said:


> Do you know what the retail price of this pair?  I dont see it on the e-comm site





anniethecat said:


> The Horatio sling are not a new style.



I agree with annie, these are 2008- 2009 circa - retail was $695. HTH


----------



## bitchychinky

Thanks so much.  Im still pretty much a newbie with Loubies ahaha.


----------



## FshnLvr

Does anyone recognize this style? I was thinking patent Mater Claude slingbacks but the heels looks twice as thick on this one. 

Thanks!


----------



## laureenthemean

FshnLvr said:


> Does anyone recognize this style? I was thinking patent Mater Claude slingbacks but the heels looks twice as thick on this one.
> 
> Thanks!



No. Prive 90


----------



## FshnLvr

laureenthemean said:


> No. Prive 90


Thank you!! I really appreciate it! This is the best site ever :greengrin:


----------



## seheryeli179

Hello everyone!
I really wonder what style is this?


----------



## KarenLVOE

Hi there ... can anyone help me with the name of this style please?  I think they're a pretty old style, but they're mine and I love them!  Would just like to know what to call them!


----------



## evanescent

KarenLVOE said:


> View attachment 2103889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there ... can anyone help me with the name of this style please?  I think they're a pretty old style, but they're mine and I love them!  Would just like to know what to call them!



Moustique. Love them too!


----------



## KarenLVOE

evanescent said:


> Moustique. Love them too!


 
Awesome - thanks!  What a speedy response!


----------



## Jantao16

Hi Everyone,

Can I get help with this pair - just had it authenticated but I don't know which style this is:







Thanks!


----------



## lanvin

can anyone id these? tia


----------



## beagly911

lanvin said:


> can anyone id these? tia


These are Lady Grants


----------



## ayobeckah

lanvin said:


> can anyone id these? tia





beagly911 said:


> These are Lady Grants



wow what a coincidence! I was trying to figure out what the name was of shoe I purchased but I couldn't upload pictures without the app - luckily for me, that particular shoe happened to be the last one identified (I got it in the camel and patent black though) how convenient!! - so thank you both lol


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi! Does anyone know what style this is? Thank you!!


----------



## sakura

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what style this is? Thank you!!



Alti Pump 140mm


----------



## CallMeSteph

sakura said:


> Alti Pump 140mm



Thank you!!


----------



## princessjade09

Hi all, anyone recognize these? TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

princessjade09 said:


> Hi all, anyone recognize these? TIA!



Palace Zeppa if I'm not mistaken


----------



## princessjade09

nillacobain said:


> Palace Zeppa if I'm not mistaken


Thank you!!


----------



## SunglassLove

Can anyone give me a style on these?


----------



## PetitColibri

SunglassLove said:


> Can anyone give me a style on these?



these are Declic


----------



## SunglassLove

PetitColibri said:


> these are Declic


 
Thank you! That's what I thought, wanted to be sure.


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Please help what are these ?


----------



## anniethecat

JustWantToPeek said:


> Please help what are these ?
> View attachment 2118348


 

Yolanda


----------



## Kalos

Hi, can anyone help me with these please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## indypup

Kalos said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with these please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2119627
> View attachment 2119628



Doppio Nodo


----------



## Kalos

indypup said:


> Doppio Nodo



Thanks indypup!


----------



## melanieks1

Hello Ladies,

I won these sandals on ebay a while back, and I was wondering what the style of these tan purple ribbon suede sandals are called, and maybe when they first debuted. Thanks for you help! 

Melanie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## FshnLvr

Does anyone know what this style is? Is it legit? Thanks!


----------



## FshnLvr

Oops, I guess the picture would help....

Does anyone recognize this style? Is it legit? Thanks!! Sorry for the double post.. still getting used to this forum. I don't know how to delete the one above!


----------



## Kalos

FshnLvr said:


> Oops, I guess the picture would help....
> 
> Does anyone recognize this style? Is it legit? Thanks!! Sorry for the double post.. still getting used to this forum. I don't know how to delete the one above!



I think the style is called pass pass, check out the spring/resort 2010 thread for pictures: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...resort-2010-pics-and-info-only-534435-15.html 

For info about authenticity, post them in the authenticate this thread. Hope that helps!


----------



## FshnLvr

Kalos said:


> I think the style is called pass pass, check out the spring/resort 2010 thread for pictures:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...resort-2010-pics-and-info-only-534435-15.html
> 
> For info about authenticity, post them in the authenticate this thread. Hope that helps!



That helps big time! Thanks!! I've not seen this style w/ a platform before so I wasn't sure if it was an actual style or something made up by counterfeiters.


----------



## Nolia

I saw a pair of CLs at the consignment store today.  It's not a style I am familiar with and did not get to take a photo.  I'm going to describe it so hopefully someone can ID.

It was a pair of calf/kid leather lower heels (similar to VP) and has rosettes on the front.  There was a number on the shoe and the lady said it was a limited edition pair (similar to Youlpi where there was only a certain amount that was made).  Thanks!


----------



## indypup

Nolia said:


> I saw a pair of CLs at the consignment store today.  It's not a style I am familiar with and did not get to take a photo.  I'm going to describe it so hopefully someone can ID.
> 
> It was a pair of calf/kid leather lower heels (similar to VP) and has rosettes on the front.  There was a number on the shoe and the lady said it was a limited edition pair (similar to Youlpi where there was only a certain amount that was made).  Thanks!



Were they peep toe, definitely like VP?  Sounds like it could be something older, like a L'wren Scott for Louboutin shoe.  What color and size were they?  I wish you'd gotten a pic!!


----------



## Nolia

indypup said:


> Were they peep toe, definitely like VP?  Sounds like it could be something older, like a L'wren Scott for Louboutin shoe.  What color and size were they?  I wish you'd gotten a pic!!



Yes, they were peep toe and in green. I don't remember the specific size but it was large.  39?  41?


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Yes, they were peep toe and in green. I don't remember the specific size but it was large.  39?  41?



There's a pair posted somewhere here on the tPF. Let me see if I can find the pic.


----------



## zomar86

Could you please authenticate this?
All from ebay:
1-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261191442599?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Louboutin light blue 37.5
Seller: cassandra_jenkis

2-louboutin simple 120

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330898416091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller- staplefind

3- louboutin sling back pump
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261193271465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller-melliebeth

Thanks


----------



## indypup

zomar86 said:


> Could you please authenticate this?
> All from ebay:
> 1-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261191442599?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Louboutin light blue 37.5
> Seller: cassandra_jenkis
> 
> 2-louboutin simple 120
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330898416091?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller- staplefind
> 
> 3- louboutin sling back pump
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261193271465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller-melliebeth
> 
> Thanks



Please post these requests in the Authenticate This thread in the Louboutin Shopping section.  This thread is for ID's only.


----------



## zomar86

Can you help me find out the name of this shoes? I want to get them, but Im unsure if they are my size. Since Im usually a size 7 but never gotten loubis.

heres the auction web 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...71465?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd05508a9

Thanks


----------



## beagly911

zomar86 said:


> Can you help me find out the name of this shoes? I want to get them, but Im unsure if they are my size. Since Im usually a size 7 but never gotten loubis.
> 
> heres the auction web
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...71465?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd05508a9
> 
> Thanks


These are Oh My Slings and they, as most CL's, run small.


----------



## Chanieish

Can anyone help me ID this style? Is this the Jenny? Don't Jenny's come with a platform and higher heel?

Thanks!


----------



## Nolia

nillacobain said:


> There's a pair posted somewhere here on the tPF. Let me see if I can find the pic.



Any luck?


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Any luck?



I think I have a pic on my other computer - Will see if I can find it.


----------



## Drterry2b

Trying to identify these thanks


----------



## sakura

Nolia said:


> Any luck?



These aren't green, but I think this is the style you saw - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22275


----------



## sakura

Drterry2b said:


> Trying to identify these thanks



Paola.


----------



## Nolia

sakura said:


> These aren't green, but I think this is the style you saw - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22275


 
No, it wasn't this pair.  Looked pretty much identical to VPs but with 4 little rosettes on the vamp.  Darnit, wish I got a photo!


----------



## bomogirl

Can anyone identify these, please?

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2303866-19156D49000005DC-304_470x743.jpg

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2303866-1915A048000005DC-274_470x743.jpg


----------



## nillacobain

bomogirl said:


> Can anyone identify these, please?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2303866-19156D49000005DC-304_470x743.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/04/article-2303866-1915A048000005DC-274_470x743.jpg



Divinoche 160mm


----------



## occhiverdi

Hi can anyone tell me what CL this is? I'm wanting to sell them and want the details to perfect. 

Thanks


----------



## occhiverdi

Can someone ID these. Bought 2006 

Thank you


----------



## Nolia

sakura said:


> These aren't green, but I think this is the style you saw - http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22275





nillacobain said:


> There's a pair posted somewhere here on the tPF. Let me see if I can find the pic.



Found a photo of it on their site!!! Any ID? Green one on the top right.
http://www.fashionablyyours.com/uploads/slides/sprinbF5.span12.JPG


----------



## SeeingRed

Dear Divas, what is the difference between Eventa and Sock Mary Jane?? TIA!


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Found a photo of it on their site!!! Any ID? Green one on the top right.
> http://www.fashionablyyours.com/uploads/slides/sprinbF5.span12.JPG



Yes, there are the same pair in the pic I've seen here on tPF. I think the tPFer said she purchased them at the boutique but they were a limited edition. I've never seen them again since that tPFer. Pretty rare style. HTH


----------



## nillacobain

SeeingRed said:


> Dear Divas, what is the difference between Eventa and Sock Mary Jane?? TIA!



Different toe box: Eventa has Simple toe box, Sock 212 has more almond shaped toe. Also, the strap placement.


----------



## bomogirl

nillacobain said:


> Divinoche 160mm


Thank you!


----------



## bomogirl

Can someone explain to me why Decollette seem to have two different styles of toe?

For example, on the Neimann Marcus website, they have these ones: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod153140205&cmCat=product

They seem to have a pointed toe similar to Pigalles or Batignolles.

And they also have these ones:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod152760074&cmCat=product

Which have a much rounder toe, which is what I always thought the Decollette looked like. I'm sure I've seen other pointed toes listed as Decollettes too.


----------



## nillacobain

bomogirl said:


> Can someone explain to me why Decollette seem to have two different styles of toe?
> 
> For example, on the Neimann Marcus website, they have these ones:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod153140205&cmCat=product
> 
> They seem to have a pointed toe similar to Pigalles or Batignolles.
> 
> And they also have these ones:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Chris...ements%3D&eItemId=prod152760074&cmCat=product
> 
> Which have a much rounder toe, which is what I always thought the Decollette looked like. I'm sure I've seen other pointed toes listed as Decollettes too.




There are 3 styles of "Decollete": 868 is the classic with almond toebox, 328 with squared toebox (now discontinued) and the new 554 with poiny toebox. HTH


----------



## Nolia

nillacobain said:


> Yes, there are the same pair in the pic I've seen here on tPF. I think the tPFer said she purchased them at the boutique but they were a limited edition. I've never seen them again since that tPFer. Pretty rare style. HTH



Yep, it was a larger size but probably selling for $300 - $400 (it's in poor condition, a lot of scratches).  Probably could be saved by strassing.  I wonder what the style name is!


----------



## 5elle

I don't have a picture but what is the name of the shoes that looks like the No Prive but with a wrap around ankle strap? It's an older style. Thank you!


----------



## indypup

5elle said:


> I don't have a picture but what is the name of the shoes that looks like the No Prive but with a wrap around ankle strap? It's an older style. Thank you!



Privatita


----------



## Kalos

5elle said:


> I don't have a picture but what is the name of the shoes that looks like the No Prive but with a wrap around ankle strap? It's an older style. Thank you!



Is it the privatita you're thinking of?


----------



## 5elle

Yes! That's them. Thank you much, it was driving me crazy that I couldn't remember!



Kalos said:


> Is it the privatita you're thinking of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130117


----------



## gquinn

Could someone kindly identify this shoe please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> Could someone kindly identify this shoe please?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2131185
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131184


Ah! Nevermind - I found them name of them.. They are called Gril 120


----------



## bomogirl

nillacobain said:


> There are 3 styles of "Decollete": 868 is the classic with almond toebox, 328 with squared toebox (now discontinued) and the new 554 with poiny toebox. HTH



Thank you!!! No wonder I was confused as I didn't realise. How does the 554 differ from Pigalle 100? They look very very similar.


----------



## SeeingRed

nillacobain said:


> Different toe box: Eventa has Simple toe box, Sock 212 has more almond shaped toe. Also, the strap placement.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## yousofine

What is this?

A shorter Supra Fifre? Made shorter by a cobbler? Or was this version in the shops?


----------



## Nolia

yousofine said:


> What is this?
> 
> A shorter Supra Fifre? Made shorter by a cobbler? Or was this version in the shops?



Alta Fifre


----------



## yousofine

Nolia said:


> Alta Fifre



Great!


----------



## firemaiden

Style anyone? I think they're a bit older.


----------



## occhiverdi

occhiverdi said:


> Can someone ID these. Bought 2006
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128949
> View attachment 2128950



*Bump* 

Also can you still buy these?


----------



## Classy In Miami

tuvili said:


> How about the ones in my avatar?


Are those the Decollete?


----------



## Enigma78

Style name anyone? Please

Thanks


----------



## Classy In Miami

Enigma78 said:


> Style name anyone? Please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133197


These look like they might be the Decollete as well... They seem to be a popular shoe now that the Pigalles are sold out.


----------



## Enigma78

Enigma78 said:


> Style name anyone? Please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133197


 
i was thinking maybe ron ron?


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> i was thinking maybe ron ron?



I think these are Decollete 868. Ron Ron have a little more round toebox and a lower vamp but a profile pic would help IDing them.


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> I think these are Decollete 868. Ron Ron have a little more round toebox and a lower vamp but a profile pic would help IDing them.


 
Many Thanks, i'll take better pictures later just to be 100% sure.


----------



## FshnLvr

Does anyone know the name of this style? Thank you!


----------



## sakura23

FshnLvr said:


> Does anyone know the name of this style? Thank you!



This might be Activa


----------



## sakura23

Enigma78 said:


> Style name anyone? Please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133197



Yes agreed with the other respondent, these look like decolette


----------



## FshnLvr

sakura23 said:


> This might be Activa



That was so fast and so awesome. Much thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

Still wondering what style this is:


----------



## expatliz

Hi everyone,

I bought these striped Loubies a while ago on the bay, but don't have a clue which model it is.
Could anyone help me out? Thanks a lot!

http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/expatliz/media/LoubisStrassDIY_zps37923734.png.html"]


----------



## sophe

Dose anyone know the name of this style?
hmm...doesn't look like Pigalle to me..


----------



## 8seventeen19

expatliz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought these striped Loubies a while ago on the bay, but don't have a clue which model it is.
> Could anyone help me out? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/expatliz/media/LoubisStrassDIY_zps37923734.png.html"]



Clichy Nodo



sophe said:


> Dose anyone know the name of this style?
> hmm...doesn't look like Pigalle to me..


They look like Pigalle, but with an 85mm heel which I think is what's throwing you off. Fantastic color. Is it recent?


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look like Pigalle, but with an 85mm heel which I think is what's throwing you off. Fantastic color. Is it recen


yeah,I was guessing it might be Pigalle,but the pointy toe doesn't look like...don't you think? is kinda long in the front..? 
yeah,just saw them on eBay,gorgeous color hun...if they are Pigalle they are just my size


----------



## expatliz

shoeaddictklw said:


> Clichy Nodo
> 
> Thank you


----------



## SeeingRed

Could someone please help with this Ebay item?
TIA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...44852?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2329df2394


----------



## DeMiau

SeeingRed said:


> Could someone please help with this Ebay item?
> TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...44852?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2329df2394


I think this is Drapinight .


----------



## SeeingRed

DeMiau said:


> I think this is Drapinight .


 Thank you so much for the quick ID!  Any idea how they are sized???


----------



## Zoe Bradley

DeMiau said:


> I think this is Drapinight .



Or could be the Drapiday!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

expatliz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I bought these striped Loubies a while ago on the bay, but don't have a clue which model it is.
> Could anyone help me out? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/expatliz/media/LoubisStrassDIY_zps37923734.png.html"]



I think this is also referred to as the Pin Up


----------



## nillacobain

SeeingRed said:


> Could someone please help with this Ebay item?
> TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...44852?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2329df2394



These are Drapiday. 


Drapinight have strass bouckle.


----------



## nillacobain

Zoe Bradley said:


> I think this is also referred to as the Pin Up



Pin ups have ribbon on the toexbox plus a thicker bow.


----------



## Nolia

Could someone ID this runway shoe? Was it runway only?  I LOVE the cuff.


----------



## 8seventeen19

sophe said:


> yeah,I was guessing it might be Pigalle,but the pointy toe doesn't look like...don't you think? is kinda long in the front..?
> yeah,just saw them on eBay,gorgeous color hun...if they are Pigalle they are just my size



Hmmmm after further inspection they are probably New Decoltissimo. Good eye on that toe!! Which was found here in the exact color: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-n42.99nNcoAWrM0tLYK9lg

Very cute though!! I really love that color. They fit exactly like the Pigalle 100. Go for it!


----------



## thewife777

I just bought these but I'm unsure what style they are. I searched Google but nothing seems quite right. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-black-patent-leather-slingback-3-heels-pumps-shoes-7-5-38-/200914282325?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=sI0AAwsQXDc%252FF3MXNLktZzSnKPY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lanvin

can anyone id these? tia


----------



## CLmaniac1

What style is this one? What year did she come out?  I couldn't not find it anywhere online

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281077999232?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

Thank you so much..


----------



## Chanieish

Hello,

Can anyone help me ID this pair?


----------



## MDM

Any idea what these are called?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian...e%2FYBzRDmdUCLtgtq68E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sakura

MDM said:


> Any idea what these are called?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian...e%2FYBzRDmdUCLtgtq68E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Caracolo


----------



## Enigma78

Hi 

Can anyone help id this please?
Thanks


----------



## PetitColibri

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone help id this please?
> Thanks



these are "new simples"


----------



## Alice1979

lanvin said:


> can anyone id these? tia



I think this is L'evidence.



Chanieish said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me ID this pair?



The style is Vanitarita.


----------



## zomar86

Could you please tell me what louboutin is this?

is from ebay .
this is the website:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrisian-Lo...45982?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27d1e00c9e

its from seller tinka 244
item number 171024845982

thanks


----------



## beagly911

zomar86 said:


> Could you please tell me what louboutin is this?
> 
> is from ebay .
> this is the website:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrisian-Lo...45982?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27d1e00c9e
> 
> its from seller tinka 244
> item number 171024845982
> 
> thanks


These are Decolzep's.


----------



## Parimari

Hi Ladies

Please help me with this style Never saw them Before 
Thanks

Before
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
CH]


----------



## nillacobain

Parimari said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please help me with this style Never saw them Before
> Thanks
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH]



Style is Moirismo. Style doesn't come with those drawings on the wedge, there they signed by Msr Louboutin or prev seller did a diy?


----------



## Chanieish

Alice1979 said:


> I think this is L'evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> The style is Vanitarita.




Thank you!


----------



## Parimari

nillacobain said:


> Style is Moirismo. Style doesn't come with those drawings on the wedge, there they signed by Msr Louboutin or prev seller did a diy?



Thanks nillacobain for your Time & help 
I will ask her. I have no clue why there are drawings on the wedge.  i will try to find it Out. At least i have the style. 
I m now waiting for more Pics to get them authenicated


----------



## Blueberry12

Are these Ron Rons?

Tia!


----------



## Blueberry12

The pic.


----------



## Shoe rack Molly

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2151788
> 
> 
> The pic.


It's more like a Decollete with this picture from the Almond Sole


----------



## Blueberry12

Shoe rack Molly said:


> It's more like a Decollete with this picture from the Almond Sole



Thanx.


----------



## JL925

Hi there. Want to confirm if these are lady lynch... Any response is greatly appreciated. Thank you..


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! Anyone know the name of these white perforated sandals? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...7%2FHk2drHTuXN%2FLwqM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## PetitColibri

JL925 said:


> Hi there. Want to confirm if these are lady lynch... Any response is greatly appreciated. Thank you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2152219
> View attachment 2152220



yes they are Lady Lynch 120


----------



## googy

Dearest ladies,
Do you know what style these could be.
I appreciate your time
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## babysweetums

clichy 120? new declic? lady lynch? http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...LbicHDYBAjguEm4KGcqQA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## styringca

Awesome ideas!


----------



## Katness

Glad I found this forum! 

Hi ladies...can anybody help identify this one?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Katness said:


> Glad I found this forum!
> 
> Hi ladies...can anybody help identify this one?
> 
> Thanks heaps!



Finzi Pigalle


----------



## Katness

hermosa_vogue said:


> Finzi Pigalle



Thank you!! I have been trying to google these...


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Finzi Pigalle


Thank you hermosa, it was on the tip of my tongue and just couldn't find it!


----------



## Katness

Hi ladies...anybody know what this one's called?  Thank you!


----------



## Kalos

Katness said:


> Hi ladies...anybody know what this one's called?  Thank you!



They look like pigalles with a 70mm heel to me.


----------



## Nolia

Katness said:


> Hi ladies...anybody know what this one's called?  Thank you!





Kalos said:


> They look like pigalles with a 70mm heel to me.



Thank you!! I knew an 80 was a straight heel!


----------



## Katness

Kalos said:


> They look like pigalles with a 70mm heel to me.





Nolia said:


> Thank you!! I knew an 80 was a straight heel!



Thanks Kalos...Much appreciated! 

Wanted to check Nolia...thanks to you too!


----------



## Kalos

Katness said:


> Thanks Kalos...Much appreciated!
> 
> Wanted to check Nolia...thanks to you too!



You're welcome. I recognise them as I had a pair in patent tortoiseshell but had to sell them cause they were too big  those red ones are lovely though.


----------



## Katness

Kalos said:


> You're welcome. I recognise them as I had a pair in patent tortoiseshell but had to sell them cause they were too big  those red ones are lovely though.



That's too bad about your shoes..too much to bear.. I have separation issues with my shoes...

I'm planning to get these actually..I'll post if I get them. Thanks again!


----------



## CLmaniac1

Hello ladies,

What's this one called? Thank you 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281077999232?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## LolasCloset

Hey, what style is this one? I remember seeing a photo of a TPFer wearing it, but I cannot for the life of me remember who or I would look her up. Thanks!


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi there everyone. Does anyone recognize this style? I've never seen a strassed wedge...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2160984
View attachment 2160985

	

		
			
		

		
	
 and how about the name of this one also??? T.I.A.

Please disregard...trouble posting the pic from my cell  see below post-


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi there everyone. Does anyone recognize this style? I've never seen a strassed wedge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how about the name of this one also???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.I.A.


----------



## laureenthemean

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi there everyone. Does anyone recognize this style? I've never seen a strassed wedge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160984
> View attachment 2160985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how about the name of this one also??? T.I.A.
> 
> Please disregard...trouble posting the pic from my cell  see below post-



First one just looks like a glitter Miss Boxe.


----------



## Kalos

LolasCloset said:


> Hey, what style is this one? I remember seeing a photo of a TPFer wearing it, but I cannot for the life of me remember who or I would look her up. Thanks!



I think these are the 8 mignons


----------



## SeeingRed

teachgirl789 said:


> teachgirl789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there everyone. Does anyone recognize this style? I've never seen a strassed wedge...
> View attachment 2161206
> View attachment 2161207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how about the name of this one also???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.I.A.
> 
> 
> 
> The sandal is similar to Echasse...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lafashionista86

That would be nice. as i too have a question about a style and name


----------



## LolasCloset

Kalos said:


> I think these are the 8 mignons


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## pinkkie2987

https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...272&sads=0G2T5VJSfweuq8Jp5iOwBzmN6H0&sadssc=1
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...367290424444&sads=-JikcORD4qMdENgNvzzgjYSNDfc
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...367290425882&sads=sNjYi04xYt8pAH1qDtWJp5BVLM4
Hi, I'm not sure if these are pigalle or decollette 554
Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## satc118

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...10067?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd0c06f33

What style are these? They're listed as VP, but I dont think that they are compared to other VPs I've seen. TIA!


----------



## sakura23

satc118 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...10067?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cd0c06f33
> 
> What style are these? They're listed as VP, but I dont think that they are compared to other VPs I've seen. TIA!



These are titi, not VP


----------



## marina1275

Hi - would anyone be able to tell if these are authentic CL's or not?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18113296130...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_177wt_1170

Many thanks


----------



## googy

*hi girls!
what style are these?????
Thanks*


----------



## DezinrDiva

googy said:


> *hi girls!
> what style are these?????
> Thanks*


Carlota - my first time seeing them in suede.  Sexy shoe!


----------



## googy

DezinrDiva said:


> Carlota - my first time seeing them in suede.  Sexy shoe!


Very many thanks))


----------



## shoeicided

Ciara posted it on her instagram page. This pair is just beautiful. Does anybody know the name of this style? Thanks xx


----------



## firemaiden

Anyone know this style? I believe it is older. This is the second time I've ever seen this style - the first was on EBay for 100 dollars which I bought, and this pair for 300 on Bonanza. Mine were authenticated and I am sure these are authentic as well, but the style is still a mystery. Thank you so much!


----------



## martinaa

Was there a peach Banana 140 sometime? Or is peach Banana the coral Banana 140 from 2009? Anyone know what was the official name of the Banana 140 in this colour? Was it coral or peach?


----------



## nillacobain

martinaa said:


> Was there a peach Banana 140 sometime? Or is peach Banana the coral Banana 140 from 2009? Anyone know what was the official name of the Banana 140 in this colour? Was it coral or peach?



I think it's coral.


----------



## martinaa

nillacobain said:


> I think it's coral.



Okay. I found a pair on ebay. The box says Banana 140 Peach patent.

The box also says SS10.


----------



## martinaa

Here are the shoes in peach patent - Banana 140. No coral on the box.


----------



## nillacobain

martinaa said:


> Okay. I found a pair on ebay. The box says Banana 140 Peach patent.
> 
> The box also says SS10.





martinaa said:


> Here are the shoes in peach patent - Banana 140. No coral on the box.



Must be a different color then. I remember that Bianca sling had "corail" on the box as color reference.


----------



## martinaa

nillacobain said:


> Must be a different color then. I remember that Bianca sling had "corail" on the box as color reference.



Okay, thank you. But the color from the pic look like coral to me. I think there is not so much difference from the coral Bananas I saw on TPF.


----------



## CLmaniac1

Hello ladies,

What style is this? Not sure if they are comfortable for the wedding.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121107759715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

CLmaniac1 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> What style is this? Not sure if they are comfortable for the wedding.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121107759715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Seller listed the style in the title - Alta Perla.


----------



## Alice1979

teachgirl789 said:


> teachgirl789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there everyone. Does anyone recognize this style? I've never seen a strassed wedge...
> View attachment 2161206
> View attachment 2161207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how about the name of this one also???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.I.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sandal is called "Jordi."
Click to expand...


----------



## teachgirl789

Alice1979 said:


> teachgirl789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sandal is called "Jordi."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u!
Click to expand...


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! Do you know what style these are? Thank you!


----------



## CallMeSteph

And this style too. They remind me of Cest Mois but with smaller buttons?? Thank you!!


----------



## nillacobain

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies! Do you know what style these are? Thank you!



Catenita (basically it's the slingback version of Altadama).



CallMeSteph said:


> And this style too. They remind me of Cest Mois but with smaller buttons?? Thank you!!



Moro booties.


----------



## CallMeSteph

nillacobain said:


> Catenita (basically it's the slingback version of Altadama).
> 
> 
> 
> Moro booties.



Thank you very much nicole!!


----------



## CallMeSteph

Are these No Prives?


----------



## xlovely

CallMeSteph said:


> Are these No Prives?


Yep!


----------



## CallMeSteph

xlovely said:


> Yep!



Thank you!


----------



## Parimari

Hi 
Ladies

What style is this Shoe?http://www.ebay.de/itm/190829260978...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=190829260978&_rdc=1

Thanks


----------



## CallMeSteph

Parimari said:


> Hi
> Ladies
> 
> What style is this Shoe?http://www.ebay.de/itm/190829260978...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=190829260978&_rdc=1
> 
> Thanks



The look like Rolandos to me..


----------



## beagly911

Parimari said:


> Hi
> Ladies
> 
> What style is this Shoe?http://www.ebay.de/itm/190829260978...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=190829260978&_rdc=1
> 
> Thanks





CallMeSteph said:


> The look like Rolandos to me..


Yup those are Rolando's!


----------



## SeeingRed

Hello dears! Could someone please let me know what this style is? And if they fit TTS?
Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

SeeingRed said:


> View attachment 2182739
> 
> Hello dears! Could someone please let me know what this style is? And if they fit TTS?
> Thanks!



These look like Merry-go-round.


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> View attachment 2182739
> 
> Hello dears! Could someone please let me know what this style is? And if they fit TTS?
> Thanks!


We have got to start talking about what we are looking at on ebay....I have these on my watch list!!! hahah!!!  But I think they are 1/2 a size too big for me...but with padding!!!   We've got to talk more!!


----------



## Parimari

beagly911 said:


> Yup those are Rolando's!



Thanks u all. 
I was n t sure.


----------



## CoutureGirly

Can any of you ladies identify what style Ciara is wearing? Thank you!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> We have got to start talking about what we are looking at on ebay....I have these on my watch list!!! hahah!!!  But I think they are 1/2 a size too big for me...but with padding!!!   We've got to talk more!!


 I have to be very careful what I decide to buy now, too many changes going on in my life.  Not to say they are bad, just that I have to be more "selective".  I rarely have occasion to wear anything nice, so how much do I really need? Need/want.
I think its great that we have similar tastes, and I love seeing all the deals you score.  Most of the time I guess I will just be happy living through your purchases!
Did you notice, I can now post photos????  Lol


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> We have got to start talking about what we are looking at on ebay....I have these on my watch list!!! hahah!!!  But I think they are 1/2 a size too big for me...but with padding!!!   We've got to talk more!!


 
Oh! And, how was your second day at work???  Have you posted your outfit yet???


----------



## Kalos

Can anyone ID these?...





Thanks!


----------



## MicheleMarie

Hi ladies,

I recently purchased these pumps.  I love them but wasn't sure of the style.  Are they pigalle 85s?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261206615520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks for your input!


----------



## nvonhegedus

CoutureGirly said:


> View attachment 2182909
> 
> Can any of you ladies identify what style Ciara is wearing? Thank you!


Hi, did you ever find out the name of these CL's? I've been on a desperate search! thx!


----------



## nvonhegedus

CoutureGirly said:


> View attachment 2182909
> 
> Can any of you ladies identify what style Ciara is wearing? Thank you!



Hi did you find out the name of these CL's?


----------



## J_L33

Hello lovely ladies, can someone tell me the style name of this super-duper amazing shoe???
TIA


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID these

Many thanksi


----------



## elleshopper

Hi ladies,
Does anyone know which style Louboutin these are?  They are 120mm high, if that helps.  Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## PetitColibri

J_L33 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, can someone tell me the style name of this super-duper amazing shoe???
> TIA



looks like Feticha


----------



## PetitColibri

elleshopper said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone know which style Louboutin these are?  They are 120mm high, if that helps.  Thanks in advance for your opinions!



new simple


----------



## PetitColibri

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2194575
> View attachment 2194576
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone help ID these
> 
> Many thanksi



second one looks like Ron Ron


----------



## J_L33

PetitColibri said:


> looks like Feticha



Do you know what the print is called? Or the season it was available?


----------



## MicheleMarie

MicheleMarie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I recently purchased these pumps.  I love them but wasn't sure of the style.  Are they pigalle 85s?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261206615520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Hi ladies,

I think these might have been missed.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kalos

Hi, can anyone confirm these are the Pigalle 100 in Rosé Matador? If not, suggestions on what they actually are most welcome! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140984157884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Divealicious

Can someone id these? Im trying to find out about their sizing but dont know the name. TIA!


----------



## BagBragger

Not sure if this is exactly the right thread but I am seeking info on the shoes listed in the post pictured.  If you can help it'd be much appreciated!  (Sorry for being lazy...I'm on my phone.)


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2197663
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is exactly the right thread but I am seeking info on the shoes listed in the post pictured.  If you can help it'd be much appreciated!  (Sorry for being lazy...I'm on my phone.)


I can't see the actual picture of the shoe, it's too small...sorry!


----------



## BagBragger

beagly911 said:


> I can't see the actual picture of the shoe, it's too small...sorry!



Thanks Beagly...I should know better.  Don't apologize!!!!  I can't be lazy when I'm asking for help!!!!  Here they are...


----------



## Enigma78

PetitColibri said:


> second one looks like Ron Ron



Thanks


----------



## JadedSeoul

Please help me identify the name of these? They have just been authenticated. 
Tia!


----------



## indypup

J_L33 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, can someone tell me the style name of this super-duper amazing shoe???
> TIA





J_L33 said:


> Do you know what the print is called? Or the season it was available?



Style is called Titi (basically a peep toe Feticha) and they're from spring/summer 2010.  I don't recall what the print is called, but it's very very rare to come across these shoes.

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-and-info-only-534435-9.html#post13472485


----------



## indypup

BagBragger said:


> Thanks Beagly...I should know better.  Don't apologize!!!!  I can't be lazy when I'm asking for help!!!!  Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 2197692
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197693



What kind of information were you wanting?  I'm guessing something other than the style names (because you can see what they are in the screenshots)?


----------



## indypup

Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2194575
> View attachment 2194576
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone help ID these
> 
> Many thanksi



First pair is Macala


----------



## indypup

JadedSeoul said:


> Please help me identify the name of these? They have just been authenticated.
> Tia!
> View attachment 2201798
> View attachment 2201799



Decollete 868, material is jazz leather


----------



## BagBragger

indypup said:


> What kind of information were you wanting?  I'm guessing something other than the style names (because you can see what they are in the screenshots)?



Hi Indy!

I was hoping to find out if either pair of shoes in that color were "new", but someone told they are not.  And I also wanted to know if they are currently being sold by another store/company other than LaPrendo.  Any help or info is greatly appreciated...I logged on to repost, so THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## JadedSeoul

indypup said:


> Decollete 868, material is jazz leather



Tysm!


----------



## lanvin

thanks


----------



## LVgirl888

Hello. Can someone please identify the stye name of this leather boot, please? What season are they from?

Thank you.


----------



## indypup

lanvin said:


> thanks



123 Scarpe



LVgirl888 said:


> Hello. Can someone please identify the stye name of this leather boot, please? What season are they from?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2203195



This is a bad angle, but they look like New Simple Botta.  They have been done for a few fall/winter seasons so I don't know exactly what season they are from.


----------



## LVgirl888

Thank you so much!


----------



## Baglover25

can someone identify these? not 100% sure they're louboutin


----------



## Biscuit14

Baglover25 said:


> can someone identify these? not 100% sure they're louboutin



Illusions Strass PVC

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/illusions-strass-pvc.html


----------



## MissNataliie

Here's a pair worn by Rosie Huntington-Whiteley at this years amfAR Cannes film gala. I was thinking Batignolles, but I'm not sure. Thank you!


----------



## beagly911

MissNataliie said:


> Here's a pair worn by Rosie Huntington-Whiteley at this years amfAR Cannes film gala. I was thinking Batignolles, but I'm not sure. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207040
> 
> View attachment 2207041
> 
> View attachment 2207042


Those look like Piggalles not Batignolles.


----------



## beagly911

.


----------



## nillacobain

MissNataliie said:


> Here's a pair worn by Rosie Huntington-Whiteley at this years amfAR Cannes film gala. I was thinking Batignolles, but I'm not sure. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2207040
> 
> View attachment 2207041
> 
> View attachment 2207042



So Kate - it's a new style.


----------



## MissNataliie

nillacobain said:


> So Kate - it's a new style.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Binks

Can someone please help me i.d these? TIA!


----------



## PollyGal

Please, I need your help to identify this shoe - am pining away until I can get a pair....


----------



## Aplblsm

Hi ladies. Please let me know which Décolleté this is - 868 or 554. Thanks!


----------



## PetitColibri

aplblsm said:


> hi ladies. Please let me know which décolleté this is - 868 or 554. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2210127
> View attachment 2210128



868


----------



## Aplblsm

PetitColibri said:


> 868



Thanks, PetitColibri!


----------



## JadedSeoul

Could you ladies please help me with the name of these? Tia!


----------



## anniethecat

JadedSeoul said:


> Could you ladies please help me with the name of these? Tia!


 
Pigalle


----------



## occhiverdi

Hi on an eBay shopping spree! Does anyone know what CL these are? http://******/14I7CX7


----------



## 5elle

They look like Piou Piou or the older version, Piaf. I think they're Piaf judging by the last picture (despite the awful shadowing elongating the toe even further)


occhiverdi said:


> Hi on an eBay shopping spree! Does anyone know what CL these are? http://******/14I7CX7


----------



## MissCiara

Hi would it be possible to ID these please - and does anyone know if they run true to size?










Thank you


----------



## Chanieish

MissCiara said:


> Hi would it be possible to ID these please - and does anyone know if they run true to size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Hi *MissCiara*! Those are the Rolandzip, which are the classic Rolando style with the zipper heel detail. Rolandos generally fit tighter in the toebox and are uncomfortable for many. So it is best to size up half a size.


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi! Did any lovely ladies purchase the CL Druide Spiked Patent Leather Sandals?! They look so cute and I'm pregnant so flats are my shoe of chose right now haha! TIA


----------



## MissCiara

Chanieish said:


> Hi *MissCiara*! Those are the Rolandzip, which are the classic Rolando style with the zipper heel detail. Rolandos generally fit tighter in the toebox and are uncomfortable for many. So it is best to size up half a size.



Damn - I'm a 42/43 (UK9) so tend to be at the top end of most ranges  - Thanks for the help though! Might have to investigate more styles on ebay! (can't afford new)


----------



## Kalos

Can someone help me ID these please?  I'm pretty sure they're pigalles with a 85mm heel, but I really want to know what the colour is called.




This is them next to my black pigalles:




And next to the Barbie pink Claudias: 




Thanks!


----------



## grtlegs

Can anyone ID these?....seller says they are very prive but I don't think so.....very prive has leather that covers the platform...these have an exposed platform...


----------



## nillacobain

Kalos said:


> Can someone help me ID these please?  I'm pretty sure they're pigalles with a 85mm heel, but I really want to know what the colour is called.
> 
> View attachment 2213679
> 
> 
> This is them next to my black pigalles:
> 
> View attachment 2213680
> 
> 
> And next to the Barbie pink Claudias:
> 
> View attachment 2213682
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Rose Metador?


----------



## nillacobain

grtlegs said:


> Can anyone ID these?....seller says they are very prive but I don't think so.....very prive has leather that covers the platform...these have an exposed platform...



Yoyo Zeppa


----------



## J_L33

indypup said:


> Style is called Titi (basically a peep toe Feticha) and they're from spring/summer 2010.  I don't recall what the print is called, but it's very very rare to come across these shoes.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...pics-and-info-only-534435-9.html#post13472485



Thank you, CL Sensei!
Those shoes....are to die for...I can't believe I missed out on so many of Msr. Louboutin's shoes because I automatically discarded him as someone who caters to the over-the-top embellished/studded/platform-crazy crowd...sigh


----------



## grtlegs

nillacobain said:


> Yoyo Zeppa


thank you!!


----------



## indypup

J_L33 said:


> Thank you, CL Sensei!
> Those shoes....are to die for...I can't believe I missed out on so many of Msr. Louboutin's shoes because I automatically discarded him as someone who caters to the over-the-top embellished/studded/platform-crazy crowd...sigh



I know what you mean-- I am so over seeing all of the huge platforms and generally crazy styles.  You should take a look through the Reference subforum here to see all of the styles from 2007-2010 if you haven't already!


----------



## jesslovestexas

Please identify? Thank you!


----------



## mrsjcfk

JadedSeoul said:


> Could you ladies please help me with the name of these? Tia!
> View attachment 2211203


these are batignolles


----------



## shoeicided

Still trying to find ut the name of this model
Any idea? Anyone? 


shoeicided said:


> Ciara posted it on her instagram page. This pair is just beautiful. Does anybody know the name of this style? Thanks xx


----------



## J_L33

Another ID: Please ID these!

There's currently a listing on ebay for these shoes in 'impeccable' condition (sole shows no signs of wear at all). When I found them on google, I believe that they're from spring 2007...so I can't possibly imagine how someone was able to keep their shoes in impeccable condition for 6 years...


----------



## babeexphat

Hi! What shoes are these? Ive been told they are simple 100 but im not sure ! And are they the same type?


----------



## beagly911

mrsjcfk said:


> these are batignolles


They are actually an older pigalle style


----------



## beagly911

babeexphat said:


> Hi! What shoes are these? Ive been told they are simple 100 but im not sure ! And are they the same type?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219107
> View attachment 2219108
> View attachment 2219109
> View attachment 2219110


These are both decolettes.


----------



## babeexphat

Thank you! I knew they were too uncomfortable to be simples!


----------



## J_L33

Also, can someone ID these...they remind me of ice-cream cones. Are they fake, or limited editions? It looks like a really nice style, but I haven't seen them on anyone. Dang, I missed out on so many amazing CLs...


----------



## JadedSeoul

J_L33 said:


> Also, can someone ID these...they remind me of ice-cream cones. Are they fake, or limited editions? It looks like a really nice style, but I haven't seen them on anyone. Dang, I missed out on so many amazing CLs...



For authentication, please post on the authenticate thread.


----------



## J_L33

JadedSeoul said:


> For authentication, please post on the authenticate thread.



I don't want to get them authenticated, simply ID-ed.


----------



## SeeingRed

Any clue??? Going to be a DIY project, eventually...


----------



## JadedSeoul

J_L33 said:


> I don't want to get them authenticated, simply ID-ed.



Apologies. I thought your question pertaining to them being fake or limited editions was a question to authenticate.


----------



## J_L33

JadedSeoul said:


> Apologies. I thought your question pertaining to them being fake or limited editions was a question to authenticate.



No worries.

No no, I meant it as "why haven't I seen them before?" type of thing; sometime, there are great styles out there that are actually fake (i.e. not a copy of a Louboutin design but the maker just painted the soles red), thus the style isn't commonly seen. This is true of another pair of pale pink shoes with sequined/beaded back part shown a couple of pages back that's actually very popular in the pinterest-world, but noone has seen them in real life because they're fakes. 

Edit:
Actually, here they are:


----------



## sakura

J_L33 said:


> No worries.
> 
> No no, I meant it as "why haven't I seen them before?" type of thing; sometime, there are great styles out there that are actually fake (i.e. not a copy of a Louboutin design but the maker just painted the soles red), thus the style isn't commonly seen. This is true of another pair of pale pink shoes with sequined/beaded back part shown a couple of pages back that's actually very popular in the pinterest-world, but noone has seen them in real life because they're fakes.
> 
> Edit:
> Actually, here they are:



Fake.


----------



## eebragg

just bought these at INA, please help!!!


----------



## anniethecat

mrsjcfk said:


> these are batignolles


 
Not batignolles, they are an older Pigalle with a sculpted heel.


----------



## anniethecat

eebragg said:


> View attachment 2226662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bought these at INA, please help!!!


 
I think these are called Big Lips.


----------



## eebragg

anniethecat said:


> I think these are called Big Lips.



Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## maddy2280

Can anyone identify these please. I know that they are some sort of d'orsay style but never seen em anywhere.


----------



## Dimple

Can someone please ID these


----------



## Christchrist

dimple said:


> can someone please id these



filo


----------



## indypup

maddy2280 said:


> Can anyone identify these please. I know that they are some sort of d'orsay style but never seen em anywhere.



That picture isn't clear or large enough to tell exactly what they are, but Madame Claude is a good guess.


----------



## Enigma78

HI
Can anyone help ID this please.

I was thinking manybe Yolanda but not 100% sure

Thanks


----------



## PetitColibri

Enigma78 said:


> HI
> Can anyone help ID this please.
> 
> I was thinking manybe Yolanda but not 100% sure
> 
> Thanks



yes yolanda in watersnake


----------



## Kfoorya2

I want these so bad! What are they called? Is it still available and where I can get them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nillacobain

Kfoorya2 said:


> I want these so bad! What are they called? Is it still available and where I can get them? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237897



They're called "un bout" - I'm not sure they're still available in stores in this color/material but they are going to be released in blue watersnake and fuchsia eel this next season (pic here_ http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-the-new-styles-739343-337.html#post24875095). I'm pretty sure you can find older colorways  on Ebay - make sure you post them in the authentication thread first.


----------



## Enigma78

PetitColibri said:


> yes yolanda in watersnake



Thanks

One more, am thinking very prive
	

		
			
		

		
	




But wanted to be sure

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks
> 
> One more, am thinking very prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238447
> 
> 
> But wanted to be sure
> 
> Thanks



Very prive


----------



## Christiii

totally blanking on the name...and they are one of my favorites!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...98855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3382e0bde7


----------



## nillacobain

Christiii said:


> totally blanking on the name...and they are one of my favorites!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...98855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3382e0bde7



mount street


----------



## Christiii

yeay!! thank you!! Was watching Retail Therapy last night and they were going to resell them for $125...and there have never been worn...woah


----------



## J_L33

J_L33 said:


> Also, can someone ID these...they remind me of ice-cream cones. Are they fake, or limited editions? It looks like a really nice style, but I haven't seen them on anyone. Dang, I missed out on so many amazing CLs...



Sorry to come back to this, but I'd really like to have these shoes IDed...they're super pretty! TIA.


----------



## aavila1107

Hello, Does anyone know what style this is? 






TIA!


----------



## AEGIS

J_L33 said:


> Also, can someone ID these...they remind me of ice-cream cones. Are they fake, or limited editions? It looks like a really nice style, but I haven't seen them on anyone. Dang, I missed out on so many amazing CLs...





these look like the Annee Folles...but I have only ever seen them with almond toe w/an ankle strap. idk if Louboutin ever made a bianca-esque version...but now that you have the name you can google it and find out


----------



## nillacobain

J_L33 said:


> Sorry to come back to this, but I'd really like to have these shoes IDed...they're super pretty! TIA.





AEGIS said:


> these look like the Annee Folles...but I have only ever seen them with almond toe w/an ankle strap. idk if Louboutin ever made a bianca-esque version...but now that you have the name you can google it and find out



Yes, there was a bianca version - the name it's different not Anne Folles. Will try to find out.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Dies anyone know what style this is?

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Dies anyone know what style this is?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2244180



Simple 85? Simple 100?


----------



## nillacobain

J_L33 said:


> Also, can someone ID these...they remind me of ice-cream cones. Are they fake, or limited editions? It looks like a really nice style, but I haven't seen them on anyone. Dang, I missed out on so many amazing CLs...



Found them!!! Style is Pavvlosk, SS2010 I think.


----------



## J_L33

nillacobain said:


> Found them!!! Style is Pavvlosk, SS2010 I think.



Ahhh! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!

Honestly, the two shoes I really wanted ID-ed were from SS2010....wish I could go back in time to three years ago.


----------



## nillacobain

J_L33 said:


> Ahhh! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!
> 
> Honestly, the two shoes I really wanted ID-ed were from SS2010....wish I could go back in time to three years ago.



You're welcome. I guess your best bet is Ebay/Bonanza for these.


----------



## LV&Evie

Help IDing these please?  I know they are an older style, just saw the exact same style in black on the bay.  I figure its a long shot to get them ID-ed, but I want to try anyway.  They are slated for a DIY paint and strass project when they arrive.  TIA!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/231009186658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIME-YELLOW...l4Bb1FmeW%2BohhUSx7P4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cuddles001

Does anyone know what style this is and if it is available now?

Thanks,

Susan


----------



## beagly911

cuddles001 said:


> Does anyone know what style this is and if it is available now?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Susan


There are no pictures or link so not sure which ones you mean.


----------



## cuddles001

http://pinterest.com/pin/323696291938066095/

I forgot to post the link to my photo.

Does anyone know what style this is and if its available now?

Susan


----------



## SheWhoDares

Hi,
Does anyone know what style this is ? http://postimg.org/image/pcm0drtlh/


----------



## nillacobain

SheWhoDares said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what style this is ? http://postimg.org/image/pcm0drtlh/



Ole Ole


----------



## SheWhoDares

nillacobain said:


> Ole Ole


Thank you very much


----------



## saartje1102

Can anyone ID these slippers?
 Thank you!


----------



## lanvin

hi, wondering about these, the uppers look like linen and theres the thin wooden heel


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Please name this shoe if it's in fact authentic.

Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Please name this shoe if it's in fact authentic.
> 
> Thanks!


Bat girl


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

beagly911 said:


> Bat girl


Ahhh thanks!!


----------



## nillacobain

lanvin said:


> hi, wondering about these, the uppers look like linen and theres the thin wooden heel



I think these are yoyo slings


----------



## Kalos

nillacobain said:


> I think these are yoyo slings



U beat me to it! That's what I thought they were too but wasn't 100%


----------



## kemurphy

Does anyone have an idea of what style these are?

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261242960672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

kemurphy said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what style these are?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261242960672?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Tenue.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!  Can someone help me I'd these?





Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!  Can someone help me I'd these?
> 
> View attachment 2260576
> View attachment 2260577
> 
> 
> Thanks



Style is Catenita


----------



## gottaluvmybags

nillacobain said:


> Style is Catenita



Dang you're good!  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## grapegravity

Can someone help me to identify the name of this pair? Thank you very much!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Please identify this shoe someone. It's beyond amazing. Perfect for the kind of wedding I think I'll someday have. Thanks so much!


----------



## J_L33

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Please identify this shoe someone. It's beyond amazing. Perfect for the kind of wedding I think I'll someday have. Thanks so much!



Limited edition Cindarella shoes. I don't think that they were made for purchase.


----------



## 318Platinum

The cinderella shoes were a contest only thing. I think only 20 pairs were made and you had to win them. Not available for purchase.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

318Platinum said:


> The cinderella shoes were a contest only thing. I think only 20 pairs were made and you had to win them. Not available for purchase.


Oh nooooo! Those are 20 extremely lucky contest winners. Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Can't seem to delete this duplicate post. Oh well.


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

J_L33 said:


> Limited edition Cindarella shoes. I don't think that they were made for purchase.


Awww man. Thanks!


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies,

and idea what these are called?
TIA!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141019654896&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## nillacobain

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> and idea what these are called?
> TIA!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141019654896&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123



moyen empire


----------



## Marmarides

nillacobain said:


> moyen empire




Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Marmarides

*Ladies, can you please help out? 

*So far, noone was ever able to tell, what style these are!!
They are very close to the "Wallis" Wedge, just with X-Strap - right?



TIA!!!!!

http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/W/n/WnLqk60Bdr3Z137465920393P8640.jpg

http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/k/e/keHSFVN5mUOv137465919152P8640.jpg


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies,

are these maybe the "Filo"? Or maybe the "New Simple 120" ? It's probably hard to tell from that pic, huh?
But maybe one of you can tell - what's that color called, is it something like lilac or so?

http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/T/l/TlK1zEgW3whp137466398222P8640.jpg

Your help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> are these the "Filo"? It's probably hard to tell from that pic, huh?
> But maybe one of you can tell - what's that color called, is it something like lilac or so?
> 
> http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/T/l/TlK1zEgW3whp137466398222P8640.jpg
> 
> Your help is much appreciated!!!



New Simple 120mm


----------



## Marmarides

nillacobain said:


> New Simple 120mm




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Marmarides

Can anybody tell me, what style these are?

http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=159246

TIA!!


----------



## nillacobain

Marmarides said:


> Can anybody tell me, what style these are?
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=159246
> 
> TIA!!



Metallika


----------



## Marmarides

nillacobain said:


> Metallika



Yes!! Thank you SO MUCH nillacobain!!! 

Can anybody help me with identifying these, please?
After looking for *any* information about them on the internet now for *hours* I am quite frustrated... 

You ladies are my last hope!!! 

http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/W/n/W...20393P8640.jpg

http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/k/e/k...19152P8640.jpg

Oh and by the way, I am german, so I might not now the right words to look for.
Are there any other expression for the kind of straps? I was looking for "X-Strap", "Cross Strap", the color "beige" and "nude" and obviously Wedge and Patent....
*sigh*


----------



## eskaay

Hi Guys,

my first post on TPF 

I purchased these a while back but didnt look at the name and now i dont have the box im stuck about the name of the style, i know they are 100mm


----------



## sakura23

eskaay said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my first post on TPF
> 
> I purchased these a while back but didnt look at the name and now i dont have the box im stuck about the name of the style, i know they are 100mm



They look like ron ron's


----------



## eskaay

sakura23 said:


> They look like ron ron's



I thought so too but the heel is slightly thinner then ron Rons, as I have a pair - but too thick to be fifi?


----------



## anniethecat

eskaay said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my first post on TPF
> 
> I purchased these a while back but didnt look at the name and now i dont have the box im stuck about the name of the style, i know they are 100mm



These look like décolleté to me.


----------



## KimmyN

Hello Ladies,

Can one of you tell me what style these are? There is a 1 inch platform

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t2/Kimyenn/IMG_0234.jpg

http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t2/Kimyenn/IMG_0235.jpg

Thanks


----------



## sakura

eskaay said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my first post on TPF
> 
> I purchased these a while back but didnt look at the name and now i dont have the box im stuck about the name of the style, i know they are 100mm



They look to be the plum Ron Rons from the Fall '08 season.


----------



## beagly911

KimmyN said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Can one of you tell me what style these are? There is a 1 inch platform
> 
> http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t2/Kimyenn/IMG_0234.jpg
> 
> http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t2/Kimyenn/IMG_0235.jpg
> 
> Thanks


These look like Altadamas


----------



## Nolia

eskaay said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my first post on TPF
> 
> I purchased these a while back but didnt look at the name and now i dont have the box im stuck about the name of the style, i know they are 100mm



Weird angles but they also look like Decollete 868 or Ron Rons to me.


----------



## Nolia

Does anyone know the retail of the all leather Supra Fifre? I believe the suede ones were about 2k.


----------



## Aplblsm

Does anyone know the name of this style?  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=261224718816&


----------



## nozza

Thanks in advance for helping me with this. I purchased my first pair of CLs from ebay which was being advertised as Batignolles, but only now realized that the heels don't resemble Batignolles. What could they be? Pigalles, Decolletes? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111121950546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Hope the link works. Can I return them, ask for a discount?

Looking forward to hearing what you ladies think!


----------



## leejae88

oh man.. this is a long thread! I apologize in advance if this question has been asked already (relatively new to forum)!

 I found this picture of VB in the 'celebs in CL' thread... Any guesses as to what these boots are called? I'm dying to get a pair of CL boots that are pull-on (no zippers) with a bit of platform and maybe these are it? 

thank you in advance!


----------



## PetitColibri

nozza said:


> Thanks in advance for helping me with this. I purchased my first pair of CLs from ebay which was being advertised as Batignolles, but only now realized that the heels don't resemble Batignolles. What could they be? Pigalles, Decolletes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111121950546?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Hope the link works. Can I return them, ask for a discount?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what you ladies think!



they look like Pigalle


----------



## PetitColibri

leejae88 said:


> oh man.. this is a long thread! I apologize in advance if this question has been asked already (relatively new to forum)!
> 
> I found this picture of VB in the 'celebs in CL' thread... Any guesses as to what these boots are called? I'm dying to get a pair of CL boots that are pull-on (no zippers) with a bit of platform and maybe these are it?
> 
> thank you in advance!



these are Vicky boots but they are from at least one year ago if not two years ago so they will be hard to find at this point, HTH


----------



## MDM

I've never seen these before.  Any ideas on the style name?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370869122856


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies! I've just purchased these on eBay. They're an older style and would love to know their name 
Over the years I've seen them pop up in purple, black and cream. So excited to get them in pink!
Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321182259823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## babeexphat

I thought these were simple 85 but not sure if fifi. Also do you know what color these are?


----------



## PetitColibri

babeexphat said:


> I thought these were simple 85 but not sure if fifi. Also do you know what color these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290536
> 
> View attachment 2290537



these are Simple yes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

babeexphat said:


> I thought these were simple 85 but not sure if fifi. Also do you know what color these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2290536
> 
> View attachment 2290537



These look like 85mm ron rons in purple laminato. They are from 2008 I believe.


----------



## leejae88

PetitColibri said:


> these are Vicky boots but they are from at least one year ago if not two years ago so they will be hard to find at this point, HTH


Thank you PetitColibri! I saw a pair on eBay but no idea if it's authentic or if it'll fit me bc it was 39.5 and I usually wear 40s... I guess I just have to wait til boots season!


----------



## telesbrize

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> These look like 85mm ron rons in purple laminato. They are from 2008 I believe.



They look like Simples to me. Similar from the top, but the Simples have the more bulby toe like these and are not as low cut as Ron Ron. Fifi is like a lower cut Ron Ron. I have all 3 styles and have had them side-by-side on the shelf.


----------



## willowandjune

This is my first post here, so hopefully I'm doing this right! Can anyone tell me what these are called? Thanks in advance


----------



## indypup

telesbrize said:


> They look like Simples to me. Similar from the top, but the Simples have the more bulby toe like these and are not as low cut as Ron Ron. Fifi is like a lower cut Ron Ron. I have all 3 styles and have had them side-by-side on the shelf.



They are Ron Ron 85mm.  I believe Naked had these (or still does).  The tell is actually the shape of the heel, but they're definitely Ron Rons.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

indypup said:


> They are Ron Ron 85mm.  I believe Naked had these (or still does).  The tell is actually the shape of the heel, but they're definitely Ron Rons.



I do still have them! Can't believe you remember that far back!!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Hi can you please tell me what style name this boots are ? 

Thank so much


----------



## mauipoppy820

Anyone know what style these are?


----------



## telesbrize

mauipoppy820 said:


> Anyone know what style these are?



Lady Gres. This is a super comfy style!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hi everyone.

I am wondering what the difference is between the different CL prives?
very prive, no prive, hyper prive, etc

Thanks ahead!


----------



## Kalos

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am wondering what the difference is between the different CL prives?
> very prive, no prive, hyper prive, etc
> 
> Thanks ahead!



The Número Prive (No Prive, NP) is a peep toe sling back shoe with a small platform:



The Very Prive (VP) is a peep toe without the sling back with a small platform:



The Hyper Prive (HP) is similar to the very prive but with a bigger platform:



Excuse the pictures they were quickly googled, the Christian Louboutin website will have better pictures and descriptions of each shoe.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rhondaroni0

I assume the higher platform is easier to walk in?? As of now, I only own Valentino shoes and none of them have any platforms.

Thanks so much for the detailed explanation!

R-


----------



## scbear00

Can someone help me figure out which style these are?  ALSO, any inside information on how to get a stupid tassel replaced?  Thanks!!


----------



## beagly911

scbear00 said:


> Can someone help me figure out which style these are?  ALSO, any inside information on how to get a stupid tassel replaced?  Thanks!!


These are Steva's and you should probably take them or ship them to a CL approved cobbler (listed on his website here - http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/repair-loubouts/ ) or you can take them to or take them or ship them the MM7, located in London and Paris.  http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_fr/repair-loubouts/ http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_en/repair-loubouts/  There are also other cobbler recommendations here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...istian-louboutin-cobbler-resource-399531.html


----------



## scbear00

Yay thanks!  I called Leather Spa in NYC and though CL said that leather spa can order leather and supplies from them, the cobbler said that they would only be able to use a non-CL leather to replace all 4 tassels...hmmm, seems like it might ruin them.  I am going to try some other spots.  Thanks for the ID!


----------



## JustWantToPeek

Any luck on the style name if these ?


----------



## FshnLvr

Hello! Does anyone recognize this style? Thank you


----------



## theto

Bought these off the bay for a DIY, so they're pretty beat up. These are Yolandas, correct? I get so confused with all the "Yo" styles


----------



## nillacobain

theto said:


> Bought these off the bay for a DIY, so they're pretty beat up. These are Yolandas, correct? I get so confused with all the "Yo" styles



Yolanda.


----------



## grtlegs

theto said:


> Bought these off the bay for a DIY, so they're pretty beat up. These are Yolandas, correct? I get so confused with all the "Yo" styles


Darn, you were the one who beat me out of these!.....post picts when you are done...would love to see.....


----------



## theto

nillacobain said:


> Yolanda.



Thanks!



grtlegs said:


> Darn, you were the one who beat me out of these!.....post picts when you are done...would love to see.....



Oh, haha!  I always wonder if it's another tPFer bidding on potential DIYs.  It was a great deal but almost not worth the headache with the seller (non responsive, slow to ship).  Will post pics in the DIY thread when I get going!


----------



## Danielle81

Posted in wrong thread.  Woops.


----------



## sw0op

Bought these off Ebay anyone know what the style name is this? Heel height is ~120mm. TIA!!


----------



## Kalos

sw0op said:


> Bought these off Ebay anyone know what the style name is this? Heel height is ~120mm. TIA!!



Looks like batignolles...


----------



## beagly911

sw0op said:


> Bought these off Ebay anyone know what the style name is this? Heel height is ~120mm. TIA!!


These are actually an older style Pigalle with a sculpted heel, or decollete heel.  As seen here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...wens-anenomes-dorepis-pigalilis-646003-3.html


----------



## beagly911

Anyone have any idea what this style is??  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261279086843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## scbear00

Any help on these?  I bought them from the Second Time Around consignment shop, but they came in the wrong box.


----------



## beagly911

scbear00 said:


> Any help on these?  I bought them from the Second Time Around consignment shop, but they came in the wrong box.


These are Drapiday.


----------



## LongWishList

Hello. Can anyone help Identify these. They look like the fifi spike. But have a platform at the bottom which is throwing me.


----------



## gin_n_tonic

Hi ladies,

I've recently purchased a pair of gorgeous CL on ebay. 
I've already had them authenticated, and they are real.
but can anyone tell me the name of them? I couldn't find them anywhere online.
Also does anyone knows anything about the pink/redish tissue wrapping paper? I've only seen white ones so far. 



G


----------



## PetitColibri

LongWishList said:


> Hello. Can anyone help Identify these. They look like the fifi spike. But have a platform at the bottom which is throwing me.
> 
> View attachment 2319887



these are fake fifi spikes


----------



## ZulemaZulema

I'm hoping to get these but have no idea what they are called and I'm wanting to see if they run TTS or Small etc. Please help!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

ZulemaZulema said:


> I'm hoping to get these but have no idea what they are called and I'm wanting to see if they run TTS or Small etc. Please help!



I believe these are Altadamas and they run .5 size up for me. You can check the sizing thread for sure though.


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Mrs. MFH said:


> I believe these are Altadamas and they run .5 size up for me. You can check the sizing thread for sure though.



Thanks!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

J_L33 said:


> Thank you, CL Sensei!
> Those shoes....are to die for...I can't believe I missed out on so many of Msr. Louboutin's shoes because I automatically discarded him as someone who caters to the over-the-top embellished/studded/platform-crazy crowd...sigh


 
If you're a size 39 a pair just popped up on eBay! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...06038?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c72686816


----------



## FreshLilies

Thanks!!!


----------



## J_L33

Zoe Bradley said:


> If you're a size 39 a pair just popped up on eBay! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...06038?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c72686816



Unfortunately I'm a size 37.5! Those are Brand New, oh how I wish they were my size!


----------



## DeMiau

Hello Ladies, I would need help with these. Front reminds me of Volpi or Youpli but I would like to know exactly cause of the metal heel. If possible and someone knows, tell me the season please and if there were other colours available, pics would be cool too


----------



## Alice1979

DeMiau said:


> Hello Ladies, I would need help with these. Front reminds me of Volpi or Youpli but I would like to know exactly cause of the metal heel. If possible and someone knows, tell me the season please and if there were other colours available, pics would be cool too



What do you mean by "exactly cause of the metal heel?" The name of this style is called Bettyboo and it was released fall of 2011. The only other colorway I know is the leopard print pony with stacked heel. HTH.


----------



## DeMiau

Thanks Alice, I should have put a comma after exactly....sry.
Maybe "exactly" is the wrong word here....."precise" would have been better....sry for english.
But now I know deffinitely what to search for


----------



## indypup

FreshLilies said:


> Thanks!!!



I don't know the name of this style, but you should ask the seller what the name is on the box!   The chances are good that the box shown in the pics is the original one.


----------



## indypup

ZulemaZulema said:


> I'm hoping to get these but have no idea what they are called and I'm wanting to see if they run TTS or Small etc. Please help!





Mrs. MFH said:


> I believe these are Altadamas and they run .5 size up for me. You can check the sizing thread for sure though.



I realize that this is an older post, but based on this pic, the shoes do not look authentic to me.  OP, if you purchased them and haven't had them authenticated, I would go ahead and do that.


----------



## honeybunch

I NEED these for my wedding next year.  Can anyone ID please?


----------



## theto

honeybunch said:


> I NEED these for my wedding next year.  Can anyone ID please?



Dos Noeud


----------



## honeybunch

theto said:


> Dos Noeud



Thanks! Are they still available to buy?


----------



## theto

honeybunch said:


> Thanks! Are they still available to buy?



Looks like there is a pair left in a 40 on the European Louboutin site...other than that, your best bet may be eBay. Of course, you can check with the boutiques as well just in case.


----------



## honeybunch

theto said:


> Looks like there is a pair left in a 40 on the European Louboutin site...other than that, your best bet may be eBay. Of course, you can check with the boutiques as well just in case.



I'm a 38. I guess I'll have to check at the boutiques.  Do you know the price?


----------



## theto

honeybunch said:


> I'm a 38. I guess I'll have to check at the boutiques.  Do you know the price?



625 pounds/745 euros on the website.  I'm in the US, so I'm not sure on conversions and if anybody else other than the European website had them originally.  Sorry I'm not of more help.  Hope you can track a pair down somewhere.


----------



## honeybunch

theto said:


> 625 pounds/745 euros on the website.  I'm in the US, so I'm not sure on conversions and if anybody else other than the European website had them originally.  Sorry I'm not of more help.  Hope you can track a pair down somewhere.



Thanks!  I've already got a pair of Hyper Prive in nude patent which I've never worn and I'm debating whether to have these as my wedding shoes as they can be worn again.  But these Dos Noeud are gorg.


----------



## livefire

Hi,

I am wanting to check with you CL experts who are well versed in what they design.  

Does anyone happen to know from the pictures below what is the style/model name of these CL over the knee dress boots are? These boots look great. It looks like the heel is about 4". I would like to find a pair of these for my wife for the upcoming fall, but I am unsure what style/model they are so I can begin a search for them.  Anyone know?  Thank you! LF


----------



## mizcolon73

Anyone know the name of these??


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Anyone know the name of these??
> 
> View attachment 2332083
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332084


These look like open clic.


----------



## mizcolon73

beagly911 said:


> These look like open clic.



Thank you Beagly!!! &#128139;


----------



## mizcolon73

No I don't think they are open Clic the peep hole is to big &#128542;


----------



## indypup

mizcolon73 said:


> Anyone know the name of these??
> 
> View attachment 2332083
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332084






beagly911 said:


> These look like open clic.



Close... these are Minibout!  Open Clic has a slightly different opening.


----------



## leelee4

Does anyone know what style this is and did it ever come out?


----------



## Kalos

leelee4 said:


> Does anyone know what style this is and did it ever come out?



These are called Halte, they definitely were released. I'm sure another tpf'er did a reveal of them a couple of months ago...


----------



## birkin10600

Hi ladies! Can someone identify these 2 pair of shoes that I won in Ebay! Thank you so much advance!


----------



## birkin10600

These are the photos.


----------



## birkin10600

Another photo.


----------



## beagly911

birkin10600 said:


> These are the photos.


They are simples.


----------



## birkin10600

beagly911 said:


> They are simples.



Thank you so much! I appreciate your help!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Can anyone help with this one? I thought they might be lady lynch but the vamp seems way longer so I suspect they are something else .... Also curious how they usually run. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Lizg808

I know these are pigalle but what is the actual name since they have the gold heel.


----------



## livethelake

Hi Ladies.

Can anyone tell me the name of these shoes?  (they are mine, I threw the box out and have no idea what they are called)

Thanks!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hello!

Can anyone please tell me what the name of these booties are? Also, if you know anything about their sizing, that would help!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kalos

rhondaroni0 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what the name of these booties are? Also, if you know anything about their sizing, that would help!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I think these are the Metalika, I'm not sure on sizing though, but do a search on the sizing thread and hopefully something will come up.


----------



## Kalos

livethelake said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the name of these shoes?  (they are mine, I threw the box out and have no idea what they are called)
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I think these are the Miss Zorra, hope that helps!


----------



## livethelake

Kalos said:


> Hi, I think these are the Miss Zorra, hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 2351559




Kalos - Thank You!


----------



## ashleynova

I purchased these boots for my girlfriend and they are too high for her.  I would like to sell them but would like to know what style they are.  I know that they are 160mm but that is all since I did not get them in the original box.  Any help is appreciated!

Brandon


----------



## ashleynova

More photos


----------



## ashleynova

more photos


----------



## rhondaroni0

Hello!

Can someone please tell me the name of this style?
Thanks


----------



## rhondaroni0

Kalos said:


> I think these are the Metalika, I'm not sure on sizing though, but do a search on the sizing thread and hopefully something will come up.
> 
> View attachment 2350856


Thanks!! Bummer. Nothing coming up in the sizing thread.


----------



## rhondaroni0

This should be an easy one for you shoe gurus (but not for a newbie like me)!

Thanks ahead!


----------



## rhondaroni0

What I really want to know is in your opinion(s), which booties are actually comfotable???


----------



## babeexphat

I thought these are yoyos so I'm not sure if she sent me the wrong box. Can anyone help me? The Box means lizard simple 100 right?


----------



## grtlegs

babeexphat said:


> I thought these are yoyos so I'm not sure if she sent me the wrong box. Can anyone help me? The Box means lizard simple 100 right?
> View attachment 2356900
> 
> View attachment 2356901
> 
> View attachment 2356905


I think those are yo yo.....


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone ID this please. Thanks


----------



## Kalos

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone ID this please. Thanks
> View attachment 2357384
> View attachment 2357385



These are Maryls.


----------



## Enigma78

Kalos said:


> These are Maryls.


----------



## sflores719

Hello, 

Can anyone help me identify these booties? I'm in love with them but cannot find them anywhere.


----------



## Black Elite

Hello, experts! Could you help me in identifying these two styles? For the first ones, I want to say Ron Ron, but I'm not 100% on that... For the second pair, I know they're a less recent style and I haven't a clue! Thanks!!


----------



## nillacobain

Black Elite said:


> Hello, experts! Could you help me in identifying these two styles? For the first ones, I want to say Ron Ron, but I'm not 100% on that... For the second pair, I know they're a less recent style and I haven't a clue! Thanks!!



Ron Ron
Salopette


----------



## Black Elite

nillacobain said:


> Ron Ron
> Salopette



Thanks!!


----------



## Sue89

sflores719 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me identify these booties? I'm in love with them but cannot find them anywhere.



I'm pretty sure that they're the Amor 100! Good luck in your research! They have them on the official website with 'golden' stripes.. &#128536;


----------



## sflores719

Sue89 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they're the Amor 100! Good luck in your research! They have them on the official website with 'golden' stripes.. &#128536;



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## cdinh87

Does anyone know whats the name of the sneaker and if theyre available for women or is this only for men? TIA


----------



## Sue89

cdinh87 said:


> Does anyone know whats the name of the sneaker and if theyre available for women or is this only for men? TIA



If I'm not wrong they're the Louis Spike or Louis Flat Spike ... Saw them just in the men's boutique but I saw some girls wearing them..


----------



## cdinh87

Sue89 said:


> If I'm not wrong they're the Louis Spike or Louis Flat Spike ... Saw them just in the men's boutique but I saw some girls wearing them..



Thank you! My sister wants the sneakers but she has small feet and wouldnt fit mens.. shes normally a 7 in louboutin flats and loafers


----------



## Sue89

cdinh87 said:


> Thank you! My sister wants the sneakers but she has small feet and wouldnt fit mens.. shes normally a 7 in louboutin flats and loafers



Shopsavannahs.com had them in red velvet with black spikes and from what I know they keep just woman's shoes so they should exist in smaller sizes/for woman but I'm not really into flats  so can't be more accurate!


----------



## IramImtiaz

sflores719 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me identify these booties? I'm in love with them but cannot find them anywhere.



They're actually available right now on the Louboutin UK website, £695.

http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/uk_en/shop/women/amor-patent.html

I see you're from NY, I'm not sure if they will ship these outside the UK but I don't mind helping you get them if you can't find them anywhere else! They're so gorgeous! I was even thinking about getting a pair for myself!


----------



## mikim

Can you please authenticate these CL pumps for me? 

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-louboutin-pumps/34742919?forum=151&road=my_items


----------



## PetitColibri

mikim said:


> Can you please authenticate these CL pumps for me?
> 
> http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/christian-louboutin-pumps/34742919?forum=151&road=my_items



these are fake


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Can anyone identify what style these are please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321230738686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks, Lou


----------



## kjbags

Loutheshoeack said:


> Can anyone identify what style these are please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321230738686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many thanks, Lou



I can't remember the name right now, but you could just ask the seller what the box says


----------



## Loutheshoeack

kjbags said:


> I can't remember the name right now, but you could just ask the seller what the box says


Hi,
Thank you. I asked the seller but she has left box at work and wont be able to tell me until tomorrow just before auction ends. Now I know they are authentic (Thank you for authenticating also) I am going to bid. Fingers crossed I win I absolutely love them


----------



## mikim

PetitColibri said:


> these are fake


Thank you for the answer. Can you tell me, what makes them fakes?


----------



## Newbie2510

anyone know what is the name of these loubies? Also i wear 38.5 in my simple 70, will these be too big for me? Thanks!


----------



## anniethecat

Loutheshoeack said:


> Can anyone identify what style these are please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321230738686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many thanks, Lou




These are called fetibride...not sure if I am spelling that right.&#128521;


----------



## Loutheshoeack

anniethecat said:


> These are called fetibride...not sure if I am spelling that right.&#128521;


Thank you so much


----------



## label24

can anyone tell me the name of this style please!!!!


----------



## gemini82

Does anyone know what style these boots are?

They look like Tuba but I can't find any brown Tubas? 








http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...95%2Fiv2YGdhQrXZghWf8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## kjbags

Newbie2510 said:


> View attachment 2371800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know what is the name of these loubies? Also i wear 38.5 in my simple 70, will these be too big for me? Thanks!


 
Yolanda


----------



## Sue89

label24 said:


> can anyone tell me the name of this style please!!!!



Hummmm could they be the Pigalle Tassel?


----------



## Enigma78

Hello
Can i get these 2 pairs IDed please

Many Thanks


----------



## Kalos

Enigma78 said:


> Hello
> Can i get these 2 pairs IDed please
> 
> Many Thanks




Hi, the pictures are coming up tiny on my phone, but I think the nude square toe pair are Particule.


----------



## Krivlee

Hello, all! I was lurking from time to time and finally had to join.  I am looking for these, if it is possible even. What are they? Thank you ! Sorry for the giant pics!


----------



## Audgella

I just won the auction for these boots. Any idea what style it is? Thanks so much!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...83iQngbAL%2FyFM1ZkJdk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## alisonucla

Help! I really love these, they are the Ariella Talon from last year.  Is there anything like these available this season (suede or leather)?  Thanks for the help!!

starstyle.com/christian-louboutin-ariella-talon-suede-boots-pic25509.jpg


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Enigma78 said:


> Hello
> Can i get these 2 pairs IDed please
> 
> Many Thanks



The python slingbacks are called Tout Rond


----------



## Loubspassion

Enigma78 said:


> Hello
> Can i get these 2 pairs IDed please
> 
> Many Thanks



The nude look like Particule 100


----------



## Enigma78

Zoe Bradley said:


> The python slingbacks are called Tout Rond


 :urock:


----------



## Enigma78

Loubspassion said:


> The nude look like Particule 100


:urock:


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> :urock:



do you have bigger pics? these could also be Decollete 328 - I don't remember Particule coming in camel patent but I could be wrong.


----------



## jmcadon

Help please to identify these...TIA!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251362289667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

jmcadon said:


> Help please to identify these...TIA!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251362289667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Miss Gres 90mm


----------



## katie2sweet

can someone identify these ??

thanks!


----------



## jmcadon

nillacobain said:


> Miss Gres 90mm


Thank you soooo much


----------



## Enigma78

One more please to ID



Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

enigma78 said:


> one more please to id
> View attachment 2378278
> 
> 
> thanks



decollete 554


----------



## Loubspassion

Enigma78 said:


> One more please to ID
> View attachment 2378278
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes Decollete 554


----------



## indypup

Enigma78 said:


> Hello
> Can i get these 2 pairs IDed please
> 
> Many Thanks


 


nillacobain said:


> do you have bigger pics? these could also be Decollete 328 - I don't remember Particule coming in camel patent but I could be wrong.


 
*Nilla* is right, the nude pair are Decollete 328.  Particule has a longer toe box and the squared off toe is slightly different.


----------



## Enigma78

nillacobain said:


> do you have bigger pics? these could also be Decollete 328 - I don't remember Particule coming in camel patent but I could be wrong.








More pictures attached
Thanks


----------



## Enigma78

indypup said:


> *Nilla* is right, the nude pair are Decollete 328.  Particule has a longer toe box and the squared off toe is slightly different.



More pictures attached

Thank you


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> More pictures attached
> 
> Thank you



Decollete 328


----------



## sueperman

hello, 

Can anyone ID these pair? thanks guys!


----------



## kjbags

sueperman said:


> hello,
> 
> Can anyone ID these pair? thanks guys!



Highness 160


----------



## sueperman

kjbags said:


> Highness 160


wow thanks for your fast reply!!


----------



## DivineMissM

Hey y'all!  I'm trying to find a pair of the cork "love" flats for my Valentine's Day wedding.  What's the official name of them?  And, in case I can't find the cork, do the black/gold ones have a different name?  Thank you ladies!!


----------



## kjbags

DivineMissM said:


> Hey y'all!  I'm trying to find a pair of the cork "love" flats for my Valentine's Day wedding.  What's the official name of them?  And, in case I can't find the cork, do the black/gold ones have a different name?  Thank you ladies!!



The style name is Love Flat


----------



## DivineMissM

kjbags said:


> The style name is Love Flat



Thanks!


----------



## Aplblsm

Enigma78 said:


> More pictures attached
> Thanks



Where did you find these?  I wish I could find a pair like that!


----------



## nillacobain

Aplblsm said:


> Where did you find these?  I wish I could find a pair like that!



Ebay is your best bet - this style is no longer in production if I'm not mistaken.
There's a more recent style that is quite similar, it's called Particule.


----------



## Aplblsm

nillacobain said:


> Ebay is your best bet - this style is no longer in production if I'm not mistaken.
> There's a more recent style that is quite similar, it's called Particule.



Hi Nilla.  Yes, I have the Particule in black, which is what I thought this one was.  Tried to get the nude Particule during the Spring sale (SA said he located it somewhere but then couldn't secure it).  I was so sad about it, too! I'll keep looking for it though.  Thanks!


----------



## Sue89

Krivlee said:


> Hello, all! I was lurking from time to time and finally had to join.  I am looking for these, if it is possible even. What are they? Thank you ! Sorry for the giant pics!



Love them! They're the Gilet 140 if I'm not wrong, I have the Gilet Sandale 120 .. You can try to stalk ebay I got mine in August of 2011 so I'm afraid you're not going to find them in stores!


----------



## Black Elite

Could anyone clue me in on the name or year of this espadrille? TIA!


----------



## katie2sweet

katie2sweet said:


> can someone identify these ??
> 
> thanks!



nobody ?


----------



## indypup

Black Elite said:


> Could anyone clue me in on the name or year of this espadrille? TIA!




Praia


----------



## Krivlee

Sue89 thank you so much! I am staking Ebay like it's nobody's business, but to no avail! Want them soo much, it's funny.


----------



## Sue89

Krivlee said:


> Sue89 thank you so much! I am staking Ebay like it's nobody's business, but to no avail! Want them soo much, it's funny.



I know how you feel! I've died after the Nitoinimoi for 3 years! Ghgh


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies, does anyone know what this style is called? Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi - 

Is this Wallis? TIA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...WVNlhJUhf9xRnn%2FENW0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Louger

Hi All! What is the style name of these boots? TIA!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-1st-page-before-817623-171.html#post25560395


----------



## Kalos

bougainvillier said:


> Hi -
> 
> Is this Wallis? TIA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...WVNlhJUhf9xRnn%2FENW0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




I was looking at these too and couldn't work it out. They're definitely not the wallis as the strap is straight on the wallis and the other side where the button attaches looks different. There's a style called 'Charlene' on neiman Marcus and bergdorf goodman website which this too looks more like, but the heel height is different.


----------



## Tarhls

Ladies are these No Prive?  Unsure of style name.  TIA


----------



## Kalos

Tarhls said:


> Ladies are these No Prive?  Unsure of style name.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 2384408




architeks


----------



## Tarhls

Kalos said:


> architeks




Thanks so much


----------



## Sue89

Louger said:


> Hi All! What is the style name of these boots? TIA!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...-1st-page-before-817623-171.html#post25560395



I think you've posted the wrong link... ??


----------



## Klb2

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows the name of these boots? Thanks ladies!


----------



## Sue89

Someone can help with this boots?


----------



## bagloverss

Sorry- wrong spot!


----------



## najda

Thanks in advance! I'm dying to find these!

scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466096_10202432668637351_424518648_n.jpg


----------



## anniethecat

najda said:


> Thanks in advance! I'm dying to find these!
> 
> scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466096_10202432668637351_424518648_n.jpg



I don't know the name of these but wanted to say HI!  It's nice to "see" a fellow MN'er here!


----------



## anasa

Does anyone know what style these are?


----------



## beagly911

These are Iowa's but I'm not sure what the fabric pattern is.


----------



## indypup

anasa said:


> Does anyone know what style these are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2389491




Melita2


----------



## anasa

indypup said:


> Melita2




Thank you! Do you know what year these are from, by any chance?


----------



## beagly911

indypup said:


> Melita2


thank you indypup...I knew I wasn't quite on target.


----------



## kjbags

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know what this style is called? Thanks!



Tenue


----------



## kjbags

najda said:


> Thanks in advance! I'm dying to find these!
> 
> scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466096_10202432668637351_424518648_n.jpg



Looks like a modified Trés Décolleté.


----------



## yakusoku.af

najda said:


> Thanks in advance! I'm dying to find these!
> 
> scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466096_10202432668637351_424518648_n.jpg




I just saw these on Louboutin's IG. It says they were made for Elle China's 25th anniversary. I don't think they are for sale.


----------



## CallMeSteph

kjbags said:


> Tenue




Thank you!


----------



## Sue89

najda said:


> Thanks in advance! I'm dying to find these!
> 
> scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1466096_10202432668637351_424518648_n.jpg



Hi, I think I've read somewere that they were designed for Vogue China...


----------



## Sue89

yakusoku.af said:


> I just saw these on Louboutin's IG. It says they were made for Elle China's 25th anniversary. I don't think they are for sale.



Ooops, didn't read this before sorry! True it was Elle not Vogue! Sorry!


----------



## spritzettina

Hello CL experts!
Can someone tell me the style name of this shoe?
Thanks!


----------



## Divealicious

spritzettina said:


> Hello CL experts!
> Can someone tell me the style name of this shoe?
> Thanks!



I own the same style in red. Pre-loved though and no box, so I don't know the style name either. Would love to know!

Also, researching the fit of these, would really help if I know the style name:






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sue89

Divealicious said:


> I own the same style in red. Pre-loved though and no box, so I don't know the style name either. Would love to know!
> 
> Also, researching the fit of these, would really help if I know the style name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



They look like the Bibi 140


----------



## Divealicious

Sue89 said:


> They look like the Bibi 140



Thank you!  That's what I thought but I'm no expert


----------



## indypup

anasa said:


> Thank you! Do you know what year these are from, by any chance?



Spring 2010, I believe.



beagly911 said:


> thank you indypup...I knew I wasn't quite on target.



Wouldn't this fabric be gorgeous on an Iowa though?!   Or an Iowa Zeppa??  If only!


----------



## beagly911

indypup said:


> Wouldn't this fabric be gorgeous on an Iowa though?!   Or an Iowa Zeppa??  If only!


Oh my yes!!  That would be awesome!


----------



## miriammarquez

Does anybody know the style of these sandals? I'm not sure if they are even Louboutins but Lupita Nyongo has been sporting various styles on the red carpet so I kind of figured these were Louboutins as well but I have never seen this style before. TIA


----------



## CallMeSteph

Does anyone know what color the ADs on the left are? They have a slight sheen on it, almost like a pale gold. I put my nude Decolletes next to them for reference. Thanks!!


----------



## anniethecat

miriammarquez said:


> Does anybody know the style of these sandals? I'm not sure if they are even Louboutins but Lupita Nyongo has been sporting various styles on the red carpet so I kind of figured these were Louboutins as well but I have never seen this style before. TIA




Camerona


----------



## nillacobain

CallMeSteph said:


> Does anyone know what color the ADs on the left are? They have a slight sheen on it, almost like a pale gold. I put my nude Decolletes next to them for reference. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393245
> View attachment 2393246



It's metallic nude patent.


----------



## CallMeSteph

nillacobain said:


> It's metallic nude patent.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Vix74

Hi all, does anyone know the style name of this shoe? Thanks in advance


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies, greetings from germany  Can anyone please tell me, what style these are? Thanks so much in advance  

http://cdn03.trixum.de/upload2/l/9/l9bevJfPgSKB138425769652P8640.jpg
http://cdn01.trixum.de/upload2/G/6/G6a0OENrvF7T138425771117P8640.jpg
http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/H/M/HMK01SD8Ahr6138425772508P8640.jpg


----------



## sakura23

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies, greetings from germany  Can anyone please tell me, what style these are? Thanks so much in advance
> 
> http://cdn03.trixum.de/upload2/l/9/l9bevJfPgSKB138425769652P8640.jpg
> http://cdn01.trixum.de/upload2/G/6/G6a0OENrvF7T138425771117P8640.jpg
> http://cdn04.trixum.de/upload2/H/M/HMK01SD8Ahr6138425772508P8640.jpg



These are simples, either 70mm or 85mm


----------



## lanvin

Does anyone know these? tia


----------



## Kalos

lanvin said:


> Does anyone know these? tia




Fastwist?


----------



## eyeqmd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12121376141...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121213761415&_rdc=1

Does anyone know what style name these shoes are?

Thank you!!


----------



## eyeqmd

Also one more shoe style I haven't seen before:

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/c...eather-mesh-slingback-heels-size-10-40-5.html

Thank you again!


----------



## eyeqmd

Here are a few other styles that I would super appreciate if you could name for me!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...34682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c763aee9a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...58515?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58a760c313

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...30717?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item485c9fef7d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...61163?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5af75d91cb

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Kalos

eyeqmd said:


> Here are a few other styles that I would super appreciate if you could name for me!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...34682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c763aee9a
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...58515?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58a760c313
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...30717?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item485c9fef7d
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...61163?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5af75d91cb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!




The black with red peep toe look like mater Claudes and the brown tortoiseshell look like proratas.


----------



## Vodkaine

eyeqmd said:


> Also one more shoe style I haven't seen before:
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/c...eather-mesh-slingback-heels-size-10-40-5.html
> 
> Thank you again!



I would say those are " tout rond "


----------



## nillacobain

eyeqmd said:


> Also one more shoe style I haven't seen before:
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/shoes/c...eather-mesh-slingback-heels-size-10-40-5.html
> 
> Thank you again!



Quadrilette


----------



## nillacobain

eyeqmd said:


> Here are a few other styles that I would super appreciate if you could name for me!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...34682?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c763aee9a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...58515?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item58a760c313
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...30717?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item485c9fef7d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...61163?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5af75d91cb
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!



1 - tortoise are Prorata
2 - nude are New Simple 90
3 - black are Mater Claude
4 - can't remember the other ones now


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Can someone ID these?  My boyfriend likes them but I don't think I've ever seen them?


----------



## eyeqmd

Hi I posted these yesterday but no luck yet. Any ideas what style name these shoes are?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121213761415...415&_rdc=1

Thank you!!


----------



## kjbags

thehighheelsgir said:


> Can someone ID these? My boyfriend likes them but I don't think I've ever seen them?


 
Lamu


----------



## Klb2

Klb2 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone knows the name of these boots? Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2386918
> View attachment 2386919



Can someone please help me identify these? Not knowing the name is killing me. Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Vix74

Vix74 said:


> Hi all, does anyone know the style name of this shoe? Thanks in advance
> View attachment 2395640
> 
> View attachment 2395642



Anybody...?


----------



## BoriquaNina

Can anyone help identify the name of these? It's killing me!

http://www.sophieandava.com/blog/2013/11/15/devens-louboutin-spectators-have-arrived


----------



## kjbags

BoriquaNina said:


> Can anyone help identify the name of these? It's killing me!
> 
> http://www.sophieandava.com/blog/2013/11/15/devens-louboutin-spectators-have-arrived



Meree


----------



## Vix74

Vix74 said:


> Anybody...?



I actually found them... Hyde Park 90.


----------



## BoriquaNina

kjbags said:


> Meree



WONDERFUL! Thank you!


----------



## regeens

Ladies, help in this pair please. It's a lower heel style with a toe box that is heart shaped like the Som1. TIA!


----------



## regeens

^Please disregard. I found it. It's called Malachic.


----------



## stellaking

Hi there , do anybody  know the style name of this one ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131045068821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thx


----------



## kjbags

stellaking said:


> Hi there , do anybody  know the style name of this one ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131045068821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thx



Steva


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I was hoping somebody could help me identify this style  As soon as I know the style I will have to go hunting TPF for sizing info lol

thank you


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> View attachment 2403355
> 
> I was hoping somebody could help me identify this style  As soon as I know the style I will have to go hunting TPF for sizing info lol
> 
> thank you



Body Double


----------



## katie2sweet

can someone identify these ??
bought them at Saks in NYC this past summer, but have never seen them anywhere else

thanks!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

kjbags said:


> Body Double




Thanks a bunch  Bought a pair. Thank you thank you


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Hi ladies, 

What style is this? Banana?


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> View attachment 2405490
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> What style is this? Banana?



Troca


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

kjbags said:


> Troca




Ended up buying them  Thank you again for your help


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Just wanted to be sure that this is the lady peep sling?


----------



## scashs88

Hi Ladies,

I also posted in sizing, because I wanted to know after the ID if they run small, tts, or large.

Thanks again!


----------



## scashs88

Here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...43014?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2c770786e6


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> View attachment 2406536
> 
> 
> Just wanted to be sure that this is the lady peep sling?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I feel like I am such a newbie sorry for all the questions. 
Which style is this? I thought it as bana, but its not. In the bIanca family?


----------



## kjbags

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I feel like I am such a newbie sorry for all the questions.
> Which style is this? I thought it as bana, but its not. In the bIanca family?



Relika


----------



## nillacobain

bougainvillier said:


> Hi -
> 
> Is this Wallis? TIA
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/christian-l...WVNlhJUhf9xRnn%2FENW0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/charleen-patent.html


----------



## bougainvillier

nillacobain said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/charleen-patent.html




Thank you!


----------



## lanvin

does anyone know anything about these boots? they're suede and a slightly cowboy style


----------



## Live

Hi Can you advise what Louboutin style boot this is and from what year if known?

I purchased these and need to see if I can order a boot strap as one is missing, but the boots are practically new.

Whatever help you can provide I would be most appreciative!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Live

Live said:


> Hi Can you advise what Louboutin style boot this is and from what year if known?
> 
> I purchased these and need to see if I can order a boot strap as one is missing, but the boots are practically new.
> 
> Whatever help you can provide I would be most appreciative!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Okay I believe these are called "LOUBI Rider" Louboutin's.  I would just like to know the year they came out if anyone knows.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Sue89

Live said:


> Okay I believe these are called "LOUBI Rider" Louboutin's.  I would just like to know the year they came out if anyone knows.  Thanks so much!


I think hey're from the same season of the Loubi Bike so they should be from F/W 2012


----------



## Live

Sue89 said:


> I think hey're from the same season of the Loubi Bike so they should be from F/W 2012


Right...They are very similar so that does make sense to me!  

Thanks so much Sue89!


----------



## lanvin

can anyone id these? tia


----------



## kjbags

lanvin said:


> can anyone id these? tia



Pharaone


----------



## LoubieLover17

Hello!  I was wondering if I could ask for your expertise in identifying this style/model?  Thanks soo much!


----------



## nillacobain

LoubieLover17 said:


> Hello!  I was wondering if I could ask for your expertise in identifying this style/model?  Thanks soo much!



These are fake, sorry,


----------



## Mariqueen

Tarhls said:


> Ladies are these No Prive?  Unsure of style name.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 2384408



Kind of late, but they are also fake


----------



## LoubieLover17

nillacobain said:


> These are fake, sorry,


OMGoodness!!!  ARE you sure!!??  Thanks again sooo much.


----------



## nillacobain

LoubieLover17 said:


> OMGoodness!!!  ARE you sure!!??  Thanks again sooo much.



Yes 100% fakes. I'm sorry.


----------



## kjbags

Tarhls said:


> Ladies are these No Prive?  Unsure of style name.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 2384408






Kalos said:


> architeks






Mariqueen said:


> Kind of late, but they are also fake



No, they are not fake. They are Architeks as IDed before


----------



## Mariqueen

kjbags said:


> No, they are not fake. They are Architeks as IDed before



I'm pretty sure they are since the Vero stamp never looked like that and the CL font embossing is wrong as well.


----------



## kjbags

Mariqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure they are since the Vero stamp never looked like that and the CL font embossing is wrong as well.



This is incorrect information. I invite you to have a look here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-authenticity-faq-what-not-to-look-for-493407.html


----------



## anniethecat

Tarhls said:


> Ladies are these No Prive?  Unsure of style name.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 2384408







Kalos said:


> architeks







Mariqueen said:


> Kind of late, but they are also fake




These are not fake Kalos correctly ID'ed these as architeks.


----------



## anniethecat

Mariqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure they are since the Vero stamp never looked like that and the CL font embossing is wrong as well.




They are a little bit older that's why they look different


----------



## Mariqueen

anniethecat said:


> These are not fake Kalos correctly ID'ed these as architeks.



They still look fake to me, sorry. 

How do we know the person who made the authenticity thread is reputable? Or Kalos?


----------



## sakura

kjbags said:


> No, they are not fake. They are Architeks as IDed before





Mariqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure they are since the Vero stamp never looked like that and the CL font embossing is wrong as well.





Mariqueen said:


> They still look fake to me, sorry.
> 
> How do we know the person who made the authenticity thread is reputable? Or Kalos?




Until recently, the insoles, Vero stamps, fonts, etc. on the shoes were not consistent.  Over the years, and depending on the factory the shoe was produced, the insoles with the zig zag cut were discontinued, the Vero stamp changed and then disappeared, and the font changed.

The Vero stamp on the Architeks is consistent with many of my shoes, including those purchased at the CL boutiques.  That particular Vero stamp was on many shoes produced in 2008, which makes sense since the Architek was a SS 2008 shoe.

With regards to the authenticity thread *kjbags* referred to, the person who created it is a well regarded member and one of the mods on this CL forum, so the information posted on it can be trusted.


----------



## legaldiva

I've searched and searched. Can't find the style name for these and my memory fails me.


----------



## Alice1979

legaldiva said:


> I've searched and searched. Can't find the style name for these and my memory fails me.
> 
> View attachment 2421383



Alicette.


----------



## crystalhowlett

anniethecat said:


> These are not fake Kalos correctly ID'ed these as architeks.




Agreed!!!! Authentic Architeks. 

Let's keep in mind even the "signs" of an authentic Louboutin change with time. This is how to keep counterfeits at bay.  A true way to spot authenticity is in the architecture of the shoe/heel. How it's sculpted, the leather quality and the way the shoe is molded.  Soles come in varies colors and stamps are so different.  If u aren't 100, don't guess.


----------



## legaldiva

Alice1979 said:


> Alicette.




Awesome!!!! Thank you!


----------



## LoubieLover17

Thanks for your expertise Nillacobain!  Wow, I am sending these back now and demanding my shipping money back.  All the articles I read about this forum were spot on.  You guys are awesome.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## JL988

I know that these shoes were made for the Marchesa runway but were they ever available for retail and do they have a name?


----------



## indypup

JL988 said:


> I know that these shoes were made for the Marchesa runway but were they ever available for retail and do they have a name?




No, I don't believe they were.  And I don't think they have a specific name.


----------



## TiaEscortDe

Hi there,

we are looking for this over knee boots of Christian Louboutin. What's the name of these LB boots? Where can I buy these over knee boots? We need these for a photo shooting too.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543451_433908373313211_877458295_n.jp


----------



## indypup

TiaEscortDe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> we are looking for this over knee boots of Christian Louboutin. What's the name of these LB boots? Where can I buy these over knee boots? We need these for a photo shooting too.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/543451_433908373313211_877458295_n.jp





I cannot tell the exact style from that photo.  They look like they could be Monica or Monique, and I don't believe either are available in stores anymore.  They look most like Monicas to me.  There are similar OTK options that are in stores, but not that exact pair.


----------



## TiaEscortDe

indypup said:


> I cannot tell the exact style from that photo.  They look like they could be Monica or Monique, and I don't believe either are available in stores anymore.  They look most like Monicas to me.  There are similar OTK options that are in stores, but not that exact pair.


But I would be happy when we can buy these boots used, in good conditions. We need no new overknee boots for photoshooting...Perfect would be size 38/39/40/41. We need more pairs for different sizes/women....When you know someone who sell them...


----------



## TiaEscortDe

indypup said:


> I cannot tell the exact style from that photo.  They look like they could be Monica or Monique, and I don't believe either are available in stores anymore.  They look most like Monicas to me.  There are similar OTK options that are in stores, but not that exact pair.


But when I'm looking pictures in google pictures search Monica it is not the right one. Monique looks more similar to my picutures. Are there in 160 or only 140 heels? Any other ideas what kind of overknee boots could be this on picture?


----------



## nillacobain

TiaEscortDe said:


> But when I'm looking pictures in google pictures search Monica it is not the right one. Monique looks more similar to my picutures. Are there in 160 or only 140 heels? Any other ideas what kind of overknee boots could be this on picture?



Monique.

(I had Monica and they didn't have the seams on the back). 

For both your only chance would be Ebay. Gazolina is also a similar model.


----------



## LoubieLover17

Loubie experts, can you help me with the Style name (and color even) for this pair?  The platform is 
*not covered so that makes me think it's not a Very Prive model because the Very Prive's I've seen have covered platforms.  Thanks!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Yolanda's.


----------



## LoubieLover17

WOW, thanks Tigertrixie! aka Loubie expert!!


----------



## kjbags

LoubieLover17 said:


> Loubie experts, can you help me with the Style name (and color even) for this pair?  The platform is
> *not covered so that makes me think it's not a Very Prive model because the Very Prive's I've seen have covered platforms.  Thanks!!






tigertrixie said:


> Yolanda's.



These are actually Yoyo Zeppas


----------



## beagly911

I agree that these are Yoyo Zeppas..I have a pair with red satin and lace(see my signature)...yolanda's dont have that platform


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies, I don't have a picture, but I remember reading on this forum that there was a shoe that was just like the Lady Peep but it had a skinnier toe band area so you would get more toe cleavage. Would anyone know that style's name? Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies, I don't have a picture, but I remember reading on this forum that there was a shoe that was just like the Lady Peep but it had a skinnier toe band area so you would get more toe cleavage. Would anyone know that style's name? Thank you!




Banana


----------



## CallMeSteph

bougainvillier said:


> Banana



Thank you!!


----------



## LoubieLover17

KJbags, Beagly911 -> THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!  So impressed with this site.


----------



## lovechanel920

Can someone tell me what these are called?


----------



## stellaking

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...43030?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item485e5c2776
Can anyone ID these slides??  thx


----------



## kjbags

lovechanel920 said:


> View attachment 2428248
> 
> Can someone tell me what these are called?



Azimut


----------



## kjbags

stellaking said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...43030?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item485e5c2776
> Can anyone ID these slides??  thx



Penny


----------



## stellaking

kjbags said:


> Penny



Thanks so much


----------



## bougainvillier

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22132687743...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649&autorefresh=true

What is this style (and heel height)? Thanks


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies  Can someone help identify these? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Lou...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Kalos

bougainvillier said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22132687743...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649&autorefresh=true
> 
> What is this style (and heel height)? Thanks




The listing states 2 5/8" for the heel height which would be 70mm. I think the style could be Miss Tack or it could be Simples with the chunky heel. check out the Simples thread in the reference library for comparison pics.


----------



## Kalos

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies  Can someone help identify these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Lou...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Decollete 868


----------



## bougainvillier

Kalos said:


> The listing states 2 5/8" for the heel height which would be 70mm. I think the style could be Miss Tack or it could be Simples with the chunky heel. check out the Simples thread in the reference library for comparison pics.




Thanks Kalos!


----------



## bougainvillier

Kalos said:


> The listing states 2 5/8" for the heel height which would be 70mm. I think the style could be Miss Tack or it could be Simples with the chunky heel. check out the Simples thread in the reference library for comparison pics.



I was asking about the heel height because they surely look like 85 to me yet seller stated 2 5/8". I guess it does not really matter. Thanks again!


----------



## bougainvillier

Again, what style is this? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321267692958?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## west of the sun

obviously pigalles, but can anyone identify the colour for me?
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/948452BLAKE.png
thanks!


----------



## LoubieLover17

Does anyone know what style these are?  The platform looks bigger than Very Prive.  I want to say Hyper Prive or Vendome- but I really don't know the difference between the two!  I can't tell at this point.


----------



## LoubieLover17

west of the sun said:


> obviously pigalles, but can anyone identify the colour for me?
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/948452BLAKE.png
> thanks!


I can't tell from the photo.  But something that looks very close is the Pigalle 120 Polka-dot, unfortunately sold out at Net-A-Porter:  http://www.shoeperwoman.com/2010/12...an-louboutin-pigalle-120-polka-dot-pumps.html.  Good luck finding your style!!  They look really good!


----------



## LoubieLover17

LoubieLover17 said:


> I can't tell from the photo.  But something that looks very close is the Pigalle 120 Polka-dot, unfortunately sold out at Net-A-Porter:  http://www.shoeperwoman.com/2010/12...an-louboutin-pigalle-120-polka-dot-pumps.html.  Good luck finding your style!!  They look really good!


Yeah, not that Coolspotters is the authority, but that is what they are calling Blake's shoes, the Polka-dot:  http://coolspotters.com/actresses/b...boutin-pigalle-polka-dot-pumps#medium-3623838.  Good luck again!


----------



## nillacobain

LoubieLover17 said:


> Does anyone know what style these are?  The platform looks bigger than Very Prive.  I want to say Hyper Prive or Vendome- but I really don't know the difference between the two!  I can't tell at this point.



looks like hyper prive


----------



## beagly911

nillacobain said:


> looks like hyper prive


I agree that it is probably hyper prive, vendome has much narrower toe bridge than this pic.


----------



## Alice1979

bougainvillier said:


> Again, what style is this? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321267692958?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



The style is Tutti Frutti.


----------



## J_L33

Can anyone ID these works of art? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bougainvillier

Alice1979 said:


> The style is Tutti Frutti.




Thank you!


----------



## LoubieLover17

Thank you Nillacobain, Beagly911!!  Boss. !!


----------



## west of the sun

LoubieLover17 said:


> Yeah, not that Coolspotters is the authority, but that is what they are calling Blake's shoes, the Polka-dot:  http://coolspotters.com/actresses/b...boutin-pigalle-polka-dot-pumps#medium-3623838.  Good luck again!





LoubieLover17 said:


> I can't tell from the photo.  But something that looks very close is the Pigalle 120 Polka-dot, unfortunately sold out at Net-A-Porter:  http://www.shoeperwoman.com/2010/12...an-louboutin-pigalle-120-polka-dot-pumps.html.  Good luck finding your style!!  They look really good!




thank you! now i just have to find a pair in my size haha


----------



## bbarbiechic

Can someone help me ID these shoes? TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...26683?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3388e0335b


----------



## Kalos

I think these might be 'Stevas', but I've not seen the Steva style in a low heel before.


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

What are these style?
The seller say elisa and has 130mm heel.... but the elisa is only 100mm ???


----------



## nillacobain

kickb0xingkid3 said:


> What are these style?
> The seller say elisa and has 130mm heel.... but the elisa is only 100mm ???



Looks like old Declic 140


----------



## beagly911

Kalos said:


> I think these might be 'Stevas', but I've not seen the Steva style in a low heel before.


I agree that the toe box is the same as my Stevas but mine are a 100, I too have not seen them with this lower "sculpted" heel before.


----------



## soccergirly87

What type of Glittart is this pair?  I bought these from Fashionphile a few years ago and get so many compliments on them.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








I would love to get my hands (feet??!!) on a pair of blue Glittarts, not necessarily the same style!


----------



## nillacobain

soccergirly87 said:


> What type of Glittart is this pair?  I bought these from Fashionphile a few years ago and get so many compliments on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452104
> View attachment 2452105
> View attachment 2452108
> View attachment 2452110
> View attachment 2452111
> 
> 
> I would love to get my hands (feet??!!) on a pair of blue Glittarts, not necessarily the same style!



Either Miss Tick or Miss Tack


----------



## caryha

Hi - Does anyone have an idea what the style name is for the gold shoes in this photo? I know it's a pretty bad photo, but I've been searching "gold Louboutin" on eBay for months and haven't seen them come up.

This was a Parisian girl (who's lucky enough to live right above one of the CL boutiques!), so maybe this style was only sold in Paris or something? Does that happen? Anyway, the photo was taken in August of 2012, and they do have a heel (probably a 120?).

Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## nillacobain

Can anyone ID the color/season of these LPs?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...60759?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item461833d4f7


----------



## agent_stealth

HI Ladies, can you please help identify this?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111252918163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## kjbags

agent_stealth said:


> HI Ladies, can you please help identify this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111252918163?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!



Very Privé 120


----------



## agent_stealth

Thank you so much! kjbags!


----------



## heartoflove

Are these Miss Boxe? I say no because the height seems smaller. TIA!


----------



## kjbags

heartoflove said:


> Are these Miss Boxe? I say no because the height seems smaller. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2461999
> View attachment 2462002
> View attachment 2462003



This is the Miminette.


----------



## heartoflove

Thanks kj!!!!


----------



## gemini82

Does anyone know what style this is and if it came in other colours than pewter and bronze?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...47082?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5af8f7d0ea


----------



## agent_stealth

kjbags said:


> Very Privé 120



Dear Kjbags, do you think these shoes are authentic?  thanks!


----------



## kjbags

gemini82 said:


> Does anyone know what style this is and if it came in other colours than pewter and bronze?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...47082?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5af8f7d0ea



Very Penny

These also came in black, probably other colors too.


----------



## kjbags

agent_stealth said:


> Dear Kjbags, do you think these shoes are authentic?  thanks!



Yes, otherwise I would have IDed them as fake 
Next time please use the appropriate thread when you want to have something authenticated


----------



## Louboutinista

Hi ladies, I've already had these authenticated in the authentication thread (I kept typing "threat"!! Ugh! ullhair but I have no idea what they are called. Any idea ladies? Thank you thank you!


----------



## lasfny

Does anybody know the style name for these? Thanks!


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help ID this pair

Thank you


----------



## kjbags

Enigma78 said:


> Can anyone help ID this pair
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474376
> View attachment 2474377



Triclo 100


----------



## kjbags

lasfny said:


> Does anybody know the style name for these? Thanks!



Applique 140


----------



## caitle

CL experts - could you please help me ID these shoes?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## nillacobain

caitle said:


> CL experts - could you please help me ID these shoes?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



Would like to see them from the side but I think these are the Chironde.


----------



## caitle

nillacobain said:


> Would like to see them from the side but I think these are the Chironde.




Wow thanks Nillacobain, you're a star! 

Now I just need to work out the sizing!


----------



## Sugabanana

Can anyone tell me the name of these shoes please. I appreciate your help. I will also need to peep into the other thread to see if someone can authenticate these shoes. 

https://snobswap.com/listings/view/40058/+Christian+Louboutin/Pumps/Christian+Louboutin


----------



## nillacobain

Sugabanana said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of these shoes please. I appreciate your help. I will also need to peep into the other thread to see if someone can authenticate these shoes.
> 
> https://snobswap.com/listings/view/40058/+Christian+Louboutin/Pumps/Christian+Louboutin



style is Declic


----------



## Sugabanana

nillacobain said:


> style is Declic



Thanks Nilla


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Do you know this style please?
Thanks!


----------



## kjbags

tcixlof00ska said:


> Do you know this style please?
> Thanks!



Draculette


----------



## tcixlof00ska

kjbags said:


> Draculette


Thank you!


----------



## Jordand

Can someone please help authenticate CL stamp. It looks thin and has white in etching.


----------



## beagly911

Jordand said:


> Can someone please help authenticate CL stamp. It looks thin and has white in etching.


Please post in the Authentication thread, found here...
http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...boutin-shoes-read-1st-page-before-817623.html
You'll find your answers there and welcome to tPF!  :welcome2:


----------



## Cerasela

Can you please tell me in what style are these Loubies?

Thank you!


----------



## FshnLvr

Does anyone happen to know what style these are? I can't find their official name on the web anywhere!! Thank you!


----------



## nozza

Dear CL Experts,

I need your help identifying this pair of boots.

Also, if you have time I need your opinion - I found it on sale for $650. I have no clue what the retail price of these shoes are but would you say thats a good deal for the shoe? Keep in mind the heels aren't painted red (just the soles). 

Also the opening around the calves is really wide, would need that taken in. If you have any experience with that would be so grateful if you could share (or direct me to the correct thread). 

Thanks so much!


----------



## anniethecat

Cerasela said:


> Can you please tell me in what style are these Loubies?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




These are fake, sorry


----------



## Kalos

nozza said:


> Dear CL Experts,
> 
> I need your help identifying this pair of boots.
> 
> Also, if you have time I need your opinion - I found it on sale for $650. I have no clue what the retail price of these shoes are but would you say thats a good deal for the shoe? Keep in mind the heels aren't painted red (just the soles).
> 
> Also the opening around the calves is really wide, would need that taken in. If you have any experience with that would be so grateful if you could share (or direct me to the correct thread).
> 
> Thanks so much!




I think these could be Vicky boots, can't help you with your other questions though, sorry.


----------



## flyygal

Can someone identify these shoes for me please. I have a feeling they may be fake but I may be wrong





TIA


----------



## kjbags

flyygal said:


> Can someone identify these shoes for me please. I have a feeling they may be fake but I may be wrong
> View attachment 2486740
> 
> View attachment 2486741
> 
> 
> TIA



Banana 140


----------



## kjbags

nozza said:


> Dear CL Experts,
> 
> I need your help identifying this pair of boots.
> 
> Also, if you have time I need your opinion - I found it on sale for $650. I have no clue what the retail price of these shoes are but would you say thats a good deal for the shoe? Keep in mind the heels aren't painted red (just the soles).
> 
> Also the opening around the calves is really wide, would need that taken in. If you have any experience with that would be so grateful if you could share (or direct me to the correct thread).
> 
> Thanks so much!





Kalos said:


> I think these could be Vicky boots, can't help you with your other questions though, sorry.



Vickys don't have a zipper, these are actually the Mirabelle.


----------



## Cerasela

anniethecat said:


> These are fake, sorry



Thank you very much Annie for gaving me this input. I just found out on the authentication thread that they are fake. I'm a bit disappointed but relieved that a place like purse forum exists. So I won't waste my money! Thank you again!


----------



## flyygal

kjbags said:


> Banana 140




Thanks so much. I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. TPF is God send!


----------



## bougainvillier

.


----------



## nozza

kjbags said:


> Vickys don't have a zipper, these are actually the Mirabelle.


Cross referenced it with Mirabelle pics and you are right. Thanks for your help!


----------



## nozza

PetitColibri said:


> they look like Pigalle


Never got to thank you for helping me with this. You were right on, they were the Pigalles.


----------



## Louboutinista

Hi does anyone know the name of this particular style? I posted before but had no reply  Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks thanks! x


----------



## jessicarabbit83

I can't seem to figure this out... Simple Pump, or Decollete? TIA!! 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTMyMVgxMjEw/z/dEYAAMXQlgtS7aog/$_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/lgYAAOxydlFS7aov/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/D~AAAMXQVT9S7ao~/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/pnAAAOxy63FS7apL/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## Kalos

jessicarabbit83 said:


> I can't seem to figure this out... Simple Pump, or Decollete? TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTMyMVgxMjEw/z/dEYAAMXQlgtS7aog/$_57.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/lgYAAOxydlFS7aov/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/D~AAAMXQVT9S7ao~/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/pnAAAOxy63FS7apL/$_57.JPG?rt=nc




Simple, the décolleté has a more tapered toe.


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Kalos said:


> Simple, the décolleté has a more tapered toe.



Thanks so much!


----------



## NeneRaw

Great idea.


----------



## NeneRaw

jessicarabbit83 said:


> I can't seem to figure this out... Simple Pump, or Decollete? TIA!!
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTMyMVgxMjEw/z/dEYAAMXQlgtS7aog/$_57.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/lgYAAOxydlFS7aov/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/D~AAAMXQVT9S7ao~/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTQ2OFgxMTAx/z/pnAAAOxy63FS7apL/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


I would say Simple as the toe shape is more almond shape


----------



## bougainvillier

Is this new helmut? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kjbags

bougainvillier said:


> Is this new helmut? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2500146
> View attachment 2500147



 I think 'old' Helmut, not 100% sure though.


----------



## Klb2

Klb2 said:


> Can someone please help me identify these? Not knowing the name is killing me. Thanks so much ladies.



Hi ladies I've had these boots since November and still no luck identifying them. Anyone know what they are? I would greatly appreciate it. TIA.


----------



## spectrina

Can you guy help me please to identify these guys. I feel they something between pigalle and so kate and if its something between those two then I have a question about authenticity 
s019.radikal.ru/i636/1402/d2/e1af72f63918t.jpg


----------



## Kalos

spectrina said:


> Can you guy help me please to identify these guys. I feel they something between pigalle and so kate and if its something between those two then I have a question about authenticity
> 
> s019.radikal.ru/i636/1402/d2/e1af72f63918t.jpg




That's the new shaped pigalle, there's a whole thread dedicated to the changes that have been made to the pigalle. The sides are cut higher hence why it looks strange.


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Hey Ladies,

Can you tell by looking at these if they are 120mm or 140mm? I emailed the seller but they have not been responsive.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201035519524


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Can you tell by looking at these if they are 120mm or 140mm? I emailed the seller but they have not been responsive.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201035519524


140mm.


----------



## Christchrist

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Can you tell by looking at these if they are 120mm or 140mm? I emailed the seller but they have not been responsive.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201035519524




I agree with HOT. It's definitely 140


----------



## YukinaHime

Can someone tell me what style this is? And bonus is the fit. These are 38 and I'm a US7. Thanks!


----------



## kjbags

YukinaHime said:


> Can someone tell me what style this is? And bonus is the fit. These are 38 and I'm a US7. Thanks!



Pigalle 100


----------



## YukinaHime

kjbags said:


> Pigalle 100


Do you think it'll fit me? I'm a size 7-7.5.


----------



## kjbags

YukinaHime said:


> Do you think it'll fit me? I'm a size 7-7.5.



Please check the sizing thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-sizing-questions-here-read-first-817808.html

Generally they are TTS, so might be too big.


----------



## Aplblsm

What is this style name, please?


----------



## kjbags

Aplblsm said:


> What is this style name, please?



Fontanette


----------



## jessicarabbit83

You guys are AWESOME, thanks so much for your help!! :greengrin: Although, you're fueling my ridiculous shoe addiction. I think it's starting to irritate my boyfriend, lol.

One more for you... I'm guessing these are "Flo," can you verify? Also, are they 100 or 120s?






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Copper-And-Cobalt-Snakeskin-Open-Toe-Heel-/131113745280?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=bnTsGWy5aaaqNhtka4io37WkK8g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bougainvillier

jessicarabbit83 said:


> You guys are AWESOME, thanks so much for your help!! :greengrin: Although, you're fueling my ridiculous shoe addiction. I think it's starting to irritate my boyfriend, lol.
> 
> One more for you... I'm guessing these are "Flo," can you verify? Also, are they 100 or 120s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...y5aaaqNhtka4io37WkK8g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




These are Lady Claude in blue acid python. Gorgeous shoe! And that price is a steal.


----------



## jessicarabbit83

bougainvillier said:


> These are Lady Claude in blue acid python. Gorgeous shoe! And that price is a steal.



Thank you again! Soooo excited!


----------



## bougainvillier

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Thank you again! Soooo excited!




No problem. They are 120mm btw


----------



## pitk7

Can you please tell me what style this is? Thank you!!
product-images2.therealreal.com/CHT20017_2_enlarged.jpg


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Ooh, these are cute (although bad condition)! What are they? 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151234002235


----------



## FshnLvr

Can someone pls. identify this style? They're not "15 Minutes" because I have those and they look different. Thank you!!!


----------



## ytro_na_more

Can someone please help me with those. Are those Declic? What skin is it? 
19.img.avito.st/1280x960/601471119.jpg

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/tufli_christian_louboutin_original_256149746

Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

ytro_na_more said:


> Can someone please help me with those. Are those Declic? What skin is it?
> 19.img.avito.st/1280x960/601471119.jpg
> 
> http://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/tufli_christian_louboutin_original_256149746
> 
> Thanks!



DECLIC. Skin is aqua python opaco IIRC


----------



## jessicarabbit83

I guess I'm really into the peep toe styles! Who can tell me what this is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141161545191?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

jessicarabbit83 said:


> i guess i'm really into the peep toe styles! Who can tell me what this is?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141161545191?sspagename=strk:meboffx:it&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649



very penny


----------



## DariaD

Hello ladies!
I hooked up my BFF on CLs and she bought this pair, yet I could not help her with the style.
I am guessing it's from few seasons ago...


----------



## lvgirlgrmry

Hi ladies. Does anyone the name of these ? I thought they were very prive but im not sure now.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Louboutin-Glitter-Platform-Pumps-Heels-EU-38-US-7-5-/371007916922?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5661cb8b7a


----------



## kjbags

lvgirlgrmry said:


> Hi ladies. Does anyone the name of these ? I thought they were very prive but im not sure now.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...16922?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5661cb8b7a



Titi


----------



## **shoelover**

Can someone please tell me what style these wedges are?

I'm tempted to say ron ron wedges but not sure. Thank you


----------



## kjbags

**shoelover** said:


> Can someone please tell me what style these wedges are?
> 
> I'm tempted to say ron ron wedges but not sure. Thank you



Lady Lynch Zeppa


----------



## Simplymavilous

Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/161237237145?nav=SEARCH
Comments: what style please? ... Thank you so much for you time


----------



## kjbags

Simplymavilous said:


> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/161237237145?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: what style please? ... Thank you so much for you time



Very Privé 120


----------



## flyygal

Ladies, can someone please ID this style for me


----------



## kjbags

flyygal said:


> Ladies, can someone please ID this style for me
> View attachment 2529674



Simple 100


----------



## flyygal

kjbags said:


> Simple 100




Thanks so much. You are the absolute best


----------



## legaldiva

I'm stumped by my beautiful new-to-me embroidered pumps. The heel is black stacked wood, and higher than my decolletes. The pitch is also steeper and the toe box covered more Of my toes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2530023
> 
> 
> I'm stumped by my beautiful new-to-me embroidered pumps. The heel is black stacked wood, and higher than my decolletes. The pitch is also steeper and the toe box covered more Of my toes.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Gorgeous!!!  I want to know what this is as well!!!  Congrats!!!  WOW!!!!


----------



## kjbags

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2530023
> 
> 
> I'm stumped by my beautiful new-to-me embroidered pumps. The heel is black stacked wood, and higher than my decolletes. The pitch is also steeper and the toe box covered more Of my toes.
> 
> Any thoughts?



This is the Clichy Brodé from several years ago (can't remember the exact season right now). They are also featured in the Louboutin book


----------



## MDM

DariaD said:


> Hello ladies!
> I hooked up my BFF on CLs and she bought this pair, yet I could not help her with the style.
> I am guessing it's from few seasons ago...



Angela


----------



## legaldiva

kjbags said:


> This is the Clichy Brodé from several years ago (can't remember the exact season right now). They are also featured in the Louboutin book




Incredible!! Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just saw this on eBay from Luxury Garage Sale. 
Doesn't anyone know it's name? I don't think Anemone had rivets on it


----------



## nillacobain

yakusoku.af said:


> I just saw this on eBay from Luxury Garage Sale.
> Doesn't anyone know it's name? I don't think Anemone had rivets on it
> View attachment 2531879
> 
> View attachment 2531880



looks like a diy anemones to me. 
could be the pic but the color/satin of the bow is different from the shoe?


----------



## yakusoku.af

nillacobain said:


> looks like a diy anemones to me.
> 
> could be the pic but the color/satin of the bow is different from the shoe?




Yeah, the ribbon looks brighter white. Now that I look at it closer the ribbon doesn't look as thick as an anemone. Maybe it is a DIY 
Thanks!


----------



## lovecue2bags

Hi Ladies,

Could someone please help identify what this style is called?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

lovecue2bags said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could someone please help identify what this style is called?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I could be wrong, but they look like Ever 70 to me.


----------



## Tahitian Moon

My lovely mother gave me these, but I have no idea what kind of Loubs they are. 
Can any of you stylish PF detectives ID them for me?


----------



## beagly911

Tahitian Moon said:


> My lovely mother gave me these, but I have no idea what kind of Loubs they are.
> Can any of you stylish PF detectives ID them for me?


These appear to be Matador, but I would like to see a side profile shot.


----------



## Tahitian Moon

beagly911 said:


> These appear to be Matador, but I would like to see a side profile shot.



Thanks for the quick response. I'll take some more shots when I get home.


----------



## nillacobain

Tahitian Moon said:


> My lovely mother gave me these, but I have no idea what kind of Loubs they are.
> Can any of you stylish PF detectives ID them for me?



Quadrilette


----------



## jessicarabbit83

Hey Ladies,

The seller doesn't have the original box for these, and I'm trying to figure out if they would even fit. Can you tell me the style and height? They look like decollete 868 to me... maybe?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191091476679&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## kjbags

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> The seller doesn't have the original box for these, and I'm trying to figure out if they would even fit. Can you tell me the style and height? They look like decollete 868 to me... maybe?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191091476679&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Elisa


----------



## nillacobain

jessicarabbit83 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> The seller doesn't have the original box for these, and I'm trying to figure out if they would even fit. Can you tell me the style and height? They look like decollete 868 to me... maybe?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191091476679&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Elisa


----------



## jessicarabbit83

kjbags said:


> Elisa





nillacobain said:


> Elisa



You guys are amazing! Thanks again, ladies!!!!


----------



## Charlaimee

Hi, I'm wondering if someone can please help identify these for me. They aren't as pointed at the end as a Coxinelle but have the similar T-Strap design, I've seen a few pairs around but still found no style name. Thanks


----------



## Alice1979

lovecue2bags said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could someone please help identify what this style is called?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Dear Nan 70.



Charlaimee said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if someone can please help identify these for me. They aren't as pointed at the end as a Coxinelle but have the similar T-Strap design, I've seen a few pairs around but still found no style name. Thanks



My T-Strap.


----------



## MissNataliie

Does anyone know what these gorgeous heels are called? It's from a  Marchesa show within the last year or two, not sure of the exact one. They look almost like a suede Pigalle!


----------



## nillacobain

MissNataliie said:


> Does anyone know what these gorgeous heels are called? It's from a  Marchesa show within the last year or two, not sure of the exact one. They look almost like a suede Pigalle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546766



Looks like suede Pigalle. Pretty sure the net "socks" are only for the show purposes.


----------



## MissNataliie

nillacobain said:


> Looks like suede Pigalle. Pretty sure the net "socks" are only for the show purposes.




I know the tulle is decoration, but the heels are what stumped me. Has Louboutin ever made a suede Pigalle? I've never seen one, but I'm not as knowledgeable as you guys!


----------



## nillacobain

MissNataliie said:


> I know the tulle is decoration, but the heels are what stumped me. Has Louboutin ever made a suede Pigalle? I've never seen one, but I'm not as knowledgeable as you guys!



He made them in suede and velvet IIRC, but sometimes he makes shoes (colors/material combos) for runways that are not mass produced.


----------



## MissNataliie

nillacobain said:


> He made them in suede and velvet IIRC, but sometimes he makes shoes (colors/material combos) for runways that are not mass produced.




Oh, velvet would look amazing! Thank you so much for your help ID'ing them.  Hopefully one day they'll grace the store shelves!


----------



## theonlylady007

Can someone identify these?


----------



## kjbags

theonlylady007 said:


> Can someone identify these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548670



Top Tina 140 from S/S 14


----------



## belvedere_girl

Hi guys,

Can someone please identify these for me? TIA


----------



## kjbags

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please identify these for me? TIA
> 
> View attachment 2553138



Moyen Empire


----------



## belvedere_girl

kjbags said:


> Moyen Empire



Thank you so much


----------



## alisonheather

Can someone identify these for me please? They look like the cage zeppa but I can't find any images of them in black on google, and the heel is stacked wood instead of cork


----------



## kjbags

alisonheather said:


> Can someone identify these for me please? They look like the cage zeppa but I can't find any images of them in black on google, and the heel is stacked wood instead of cork



They are Cage Zeppa, they came in different variations. HTH!


----------



## alisonheather

yup it did! thank you


----------



## Pixie333

Hi everyone! These look like the New Simples to me, but wanted a second opinion and wanted to know if they were 100mm or 120mm. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231189287553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Kalos

Pixie333 said:


> Hi everyone! These look like the New Simples to me, but wanted a second opinion and wanted to know if they were 100mm or 120mm. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231189287553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



New simple 120mm heel


----------



## nillacobain

Pixie333 said:


> Hi everyone! These look like the New Simples to me, but wanted a second opinion and wanted to know if they were 100mm or 120mm. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231189287553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



New Simple 120


----------



## lov

Can anyone please give me info on these? Name, release, fit. Thank you in advance


----------



## lov

More


----------



## lov

And more


----------



## lov

Last one


----------



## lov

.......sorry duplicate


----------



## anasa

help  are these decolletes? Also, are they 100s?


----------



## nillacobain

anasa said:


> help  are these decolletes? Also, are they 100s?
> 
> View attachment 2556772



Looks like Decoltissimo


----------



## anasa

nillacobain said:


> Looks like Decoltissimo




Oh thank you!! I don't know if you can tell, but how high are they?


----------



## nillacobain

anasa said:


> Oh thank you!! I don't know if you can tell, but how high are they?



100 mm I think


----------



## anasa

nillacobain said:


> 100 mm I think




Woohoo, they're on their way to me now! Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## therightbuy

Sorry that I'm asking what seems like such a dumb question...but fiance showed some shoes she wanted and a quick search online showed me what I thought are the same ones. 

Are all 3 shoes in these photos the same pair? If they are, can you identify for me? Would really appreciate.


----------



## bougainvillier

therightbuy said:


> Sorry that I'm asking what seems like such a dumb question...but fiance showed some shoes she wanted and a quick search online showed me what I thought are the same ones.
> 
> Are all 3 shoes in these photos the same pair? If they are, can you identify for me? Would really appreciate.




Black patent Bianca 140mm


----------



## BunnieLuvr

nillacobain said:


> Looks like Decoltissimo



I think the New Decoltissimo. The older ones (I have them) have a curvier heel.


----------



## anasa

Oh thank you! I can't wait til they arrive. How do you like yours? 


BunnieLuvr said:


> I think the New Decoltissimo. The older ones (I have them) have a curvier heel.


----------



## BunnieLuvr

anasa said:


> Oh thank you! I can't wait til they arrive. How do you like yours?


Since I bought them on consignment, they were already broken in. I think they're really comfy.


----------



## therightbuy

Are these bianca 140s as well?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

therightbuy said:


> Are these bianca 140s as well?


Maybe Alti 160?


----------



## therightbuy

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Maybe Alti 160?



Can anyone confirm?


----------



## nillacobain

therightbuy said:


> Can anyone confirm?



Looks like Bianca 140


----------



## bougainvillier

therightbuy said:


> Are these bianca 140s as well?



Yes, same pair, Black Patent Bianca 140


----------



## angellulu8

Please help me!! I want to know name of it. Thank you very much


----------



## kjbags

angellulu8 said:


> Please help me!! I want to know name of it. Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 2578927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578928
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578929
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578930



New Declic 120


----------



## angellulu8

kjbags said:


> New Declic 120


Kjbags
Thank u very much for ur fast reply!


----------



## Missa May

Anyone know what these are called?
















Found Louboutinista has a similar pair that she customised in the "What CL's are you wearing today?" thread (post    #*4152*), but she didn't know the name of them either.


----------



## COKONEENEE

Can someone identify these Louboutin's for me please.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kjbags

COKONEENEE said:


> Can someone identify these Louboutin's for me please.  Thanks in advance!



I think Wherever or Whenever, can't remember exactly right now.


----------



## DeMiau

kjbags said:


> I think Wherever or Whenever, can't remember exactly right now.


Wherever has the thiner heel and is a bit more pointy.so it must be whenever. Wherever is the shoe that got me to the brand, that`s why I know.


----------



## Nolia

Anyone recognize these oldies?


----------



## COKONEENEE

DeMiau said:


> Wherever has the thiner heel and is a bit more pointy.so it must be whenever. Wherever is the shoe that got me to the brand, that`s why I know.


Thank you!


----------



## Enigma78

Hi
Can anyone help ID these please 

Thanks


----------



## kjbags

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help ID these please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2587270
> View attachment 2587271



Cheyenne & Scoubridou


----------



## Enigma78

kjbags said:


> Cheyenne & Scoubridou




Thanks that was a quick reply !


----------



## KatCampbell

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-pumps-993926

Can someone help with these? I'm thinking Fifi's?


----------



## beagly911

KatCampbell said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/christian-louboutin-pumps-993926
> 
> Can someone help with these? I'm thinking Fifi's?


These are Simples.


----------



## KatCampbell

beagly911 said:


> These are Simples.



Thanks!


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Anyone recognize these oldies?



Domine?!


----------



## jessicarabbit83

What the heck are these sandals? I can't seem to figure this one out. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kjbags

jessicarabbit83 said:


> What the heck are these sandals? I can't seem to figure this one out. Thanks a bunch!



Gril 120


----------



## Nolia

Hey nilla, these look good to kj and me but wanted to run it by you since its a style neither of us have seen.

Do they look auth to you?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321372733157


----------



## nillacobain

Nolia said:


> Hey nilla, these look good to kj and me but wanted to run it by you since its a style neither of us have seen.
> 
> Do they look auth to you?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321372733157



Yes, they look good.
I think Dita Von Teese has a pair of these. They are like the Domine strass, w/o the platform.


----------



## Simplymavilous

Christian Louboutin decollette
Item:191136981850
Seller: lovebop
Link: http://******/1f5KltI

Is this correct style? What size heel? Thanks!


----------



## kjbags

Simplymavilous said:


> Christian Louboutin decollette
> Item:191136981850
> Seller: lovebop
> Link: http://******/1f5KltI
> 
> Is this correct style? What size heel? Thanks!



They are New Decoltissimo 100, not Decollete


----------



## Nolia

nillacobain said:


> Yes, they look good.
> I think Dita Von Teese has a pair of these. They are like the Domine strass, w/o the platform.



Thanks nilla and kj! That post was supposed to be a PM to you two, darn mobile app.


----------



## Enigma78

Can  anyone help with this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## nillacobain

Enigma78 said:


> Can  anyone help with this?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591187



Lady Claude


----------



## fashionfocus

Anyone know what these are called?


----------



## willowandjune

Hi ladies, any help with these ones?


----------



## Jdn1983

Can someone pls help identify these shoes?  Need to know how they will fit.  Thanks


----------



## MamaShootYou

What style are these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...61256?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ce05bf768

I'm thinking they're either Bianca or Feticha booties


----------



## nillacobain

MamaShootYou said:


> What style are these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...61256?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3ce05bf768
> 
> I'm thinking they're either Bianca or Feticha booties



 alti booty


----------



## nillacobain

willowandjune said:


> View attachment 2598364
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, any help with these ones?



yoyo zeppa


----------



## Lysser

I've been searching for some Lady Peeps and I've now come across three different shoes... These first ones look like Lady Peeps, but the other two I'm confused because of the heel height.

http://r.ebay.com/ukCHJj

http://r.ebay.com/3BaDi4

http://r.ebay.com/PT4CTT


----------



## fantabulous

Lysser said:


> I've been searching for some Lady Peeps and I've now come across three different shoes... These first ones look like Lady Peeps, but the other two I'm confused because of the heel height.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/ukCHJj
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/3BaDi4
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/PT4CTT


The Lady Peeps are very nice. Love the height of the heels. Very classy.


----------



## kjbags

Lysser said:


> I've been searching for some Lady Peeps and I've now come across three different shoes... These first ones look like Lady Peeps, but the other two I'm confused because of the heel height.
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/ukCHJj
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/3BaDi4
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/PT4CTT



#1 LP 150
#2 LP 150 (seller is wrong in calling them 140, there is only one height for LP)
#3 Banane 140


----------



## amberlee9

Are these the pigalle or so kates? from pink peonies http://pinkpeonies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ysl-hot-pink-clutch.jpg


----------



## Lysser

amberlee9 said:


> Are these the pigalle or so kates? from pink peonies http://pinkpeonies.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ysl-hot-pink-clutch.jpg



Looks like So Kates to me because of the thinner heel


----------



## Acb2014

Lysser said:


> Looks like So Kates to me because of the thinner heel


I think So Kate's


----------



## Acb2014

Anyone know the style of these Louboutins?? The seller told me yoyo zeppa, but I'm think no prive?


----------



## kjbags

Acb2014 said:


> Anyone know the style of these Louboutins?? The seller told me yoyo zeppa, but I'm think no prive?



No Privé


----------



## Acb2014

kjbags said:


> No Privé


I thought so..thanks!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closed due to length. New thread is here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...this-new-cl-identification-thread-867185.html


----------

